# ACER Predator X34 Owners Club



## funfordcobra

Welcome to the AcerX34 Owners Club!









Everything you wanted to know about the Acer X34!

Guru 3D review:

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync.html







Post a pic of your setup for an official sign up!

Purchase date -> overclock success -> dead pix

funfordcobra- 10-13-2015 / 100hz / 0


----------



## PCM2

And please try to be sensible with the pictures if you're intending to show 'backlight bleed'. Take them from a few metres back and as centrally as possible - preferably with a reasonable monitor brightness and exposure levels on the camera. Otherwise this is just going to be filled with misleading images and hence users misinterpreting 'IPS glow' as something else.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> And please try to be sensible with the pictures if you're intending to show 'backlight bleed'. Take them from a few metres back and as centrally as possible - preferably with a reasonable monitor brightness and exposure levels on the camera. Otherwise this is just going to be filled with misleading images and hence users misinterpreting 'IPS glow' as something else.


Yeah, I do agree, I do not want to look at an image where someone has took a picture at 100 percent brightness while pointing the camera down from above the monitor.


----------



## skypine27

The guy who starts the thread doesn't post a pic of his??


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> The guy who starts the thread doesn't post a pic of his??


I live in the UK, I have pre ordered it but it comes at the start of October, this thread was for the people who have it, so they stop posting in an old article with 169 pages.


----------



## koroshiya8

I got this monitor a few weeks back and so far enjoying it, the LED lighting , higher refresh rate etc..
Did a brief unboxing post then over here;

As for 'BLB' i do have them but honestly i dont care as i seldom deal with a lot of blacks when gaming or normal usage, it doesnt disturb me 1 bit.



http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/quick-unboxing-review-acer-x34-g-sync-monitoring-5198864.html

Right now i can only mainly feedback based on Witcher 3 which i've been trying to complete over the last few weeks. As far as FPS is concerned no issue in pushing for close to 100fps.
One observation i had was that when O/c beyond 60fps, there are some flashes when i navigate in the menu mode. This is definitely due to the OC as i do not encounter this once i switched it back to fixed 60fps.

Please feel free to post any questions.


----------



## koroshiya8

This is the x34 with the G29, playing on Project Cars


----------



## koroshiya8

Hi guys, I have previously read about it before but didnt encounter until this afternoon.
After being away from my PC for about 30min - 1 hour w/ no screen saver... i came back shock, the right half of my monitor is black (not lighted). I move the mouse around but the screen remained black.
After i reboot the screen came back fine.

Please advise if i should RMA or monitor and see how frequently this symptom comes up..


----------



## Mikey-

I pre-ordered mine from NCIX, here in Vancouver, but although the website says the monitors are in stock they've yet to send me an e-mail notification for pickup.


----------



## Mikey-

What's the length of the display port cable that ships with the monitor?

Also, I think it's better to have a proper thread for this monitor. The other thread is actually titled incorrectly.


----------



## skypine27

So I was already bored of gaming with the X34 (nothing good to play until Fallout 4 in my opinion







and actually tried reading the manual. Crazy right!

So there is this setting called "blue light" and its default setting is OFF. The manual says something about blue light being damaging to your eyes?!?! So I was experimenting with it and it has a range of OFF / and then 50%-80%. At anything other than OFF, to me the desktop wall papers look terrible so I went back to OFF. But it seems to me OFF has the monitor block certain wavelengths of light which one would normally be seeing when looking outside?

Anyone else know about this blue light setting??


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> What's the length of the display port cable that ships with the monitor?
> 
> Also, I think it's better to have a proper thread for this monitor. The other thread is actually titled incorrectly.


I read the cable was only 1m long... So, really short! Can confirm a bit later today when mine is delivered!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> So I was already bored of gaming with the X34 (nothing good to play until Fallout 4 in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and actually tried reading the manual. Crazy right!
> 
> So there is this setting called "blue light" and its default setting is OFF. The manual says something about blue light being damaging to your eyes?!?! So I was experimenting with it and it has a range of OFF / and then 50%-80%. At anything other than OFF, to me the desktop wall papers look terrible so I went back to OFF. But it seems to me OFF has the monitor block certain wavelengths of light which one would normally be seeing when looking outside?
> 
> Anyone else know about this blue light setting??


Lowering the blue light lowers the blue channel. You can achieve the same effect by lowering the blue channel manually. It's there for the health of your eyes.


----------



## Mikey-

Wow. So after spending $2,025 CAD, I have to spend money on a display port cable? Nice.

Hi, I'm unpacking my monitor right now, and indeed the cable is too short. So what do I need here - just a standard display port cable?

I just visited Amazon, and a bunch of people said the cable (linked below) simply didn't work for them.

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0011ZQLYM/ref=pe_386430_126088100_TE_item

How do we know if G-Sync is working?

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of triple posting.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> Hi guys, I have previously read about it before but didnt encounter until this afternoon.
> After being away from my PC for about 30min - 1 hour w/ no screen saver... i came back shock, the right half of my monitor is black (not lighted). I move the mouse around but the screen remained black.
> After i reboot the screen came back fine.
> 
> Please advise if i should RMA or monitor and see how frequently this symptom comes up..


hey man. nice to see you over here from hardwarezone. i'm trying to get a monitor from tj also but i'm wondering how i'm gonna make sure it's working well before i bring it back to hkg


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> hey man. nice to see you over here from hardwarezone. i'm trying to get a monitor from tj also but i'm wondering how i'm gonna make sure it's working well before i bring it back to hkg


Followed you guys over from HWZ.

Planning on getting this monitor (X34 - Gsync) soon. Can I know the serial numbers of the units with the V1 firmware that have the banding so I can avoid that batch of units and go for the new one?

Or is there a place to download this firmware and do it ourselves?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Followed you guys over from HWZ.
> 
> Planning on getting this monitor (X34 - Gsync) soon. Can I know the serial numbers of the units with the V1 firmware that have the banding so I can avoid that batch of units and go for the new one?
> 
> Or is there a place to download this firmware and do it ourselves?


All new units being sold should have the V2 firmware at this point. And no, there is no user downloadable firmware.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> All new units being sold should have the V2 firmware at this point. And no, there is no user downloadable firmware.


Yeah, I read about that sir. But you see I live in Singapore and stocks here sell out slower and replacements arrive slower too (in the case of specialty items like gaming monitors). For eg., I bought an ASUS ROG 278Q in the november of last year and still got one from the first september batch with all its problems. Prompted me to write this long thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift While I love helping out the community in any way, I don't want a repeat of last year.

So, I'd really like to know the serial numbers so I can check with my retailers before buying.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Yeah, I read about that sir. But you see I live in Singapore and stocks here sell out slower and replacements arrive slower too (in the case of specialty items like gaming monitors). For eg., I bought an ASUS ROG 278Q in the november of last year and still got one from the first september batch with all its problems. Prompted me to write this long thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift While I love helping out the community in any way, I don't want a repeat of last year.
> 
> So, I'd really like to know the serial numbers so I can check with my retailers before buying.


I see, I understand your issue but unfortunately Acer has not shared any detail about this. Your only option is to contact them directly and see if they are willing to provide you the serial numbers, or if they can confirm that the stock there is already updated.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Got mine mounted tonight and snapped a couple shots of how it looks with my gear.

What do you guys think? Since it covers so much of my rig, I'm thinking of moving out from behind this beastly display.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> Hi guys, I have previously read about it before but didnt encounter until this afternoon.
> After being away from my PC for about 30min - 1 hour w/ no screen saver... i came back shock, the right half of my monitor is black (not lighted). I move the mouse around but the screen remained black.
> After i reboot the screen came back fine.
> 
> Please advise if i should RMA or monitor and see how frequently this symptom comes up..


I would take it back, that BLB is terrible or IPS glow, also most of these monitors have the sleep issue it seems, they will need to update the firmware, which means a massive recall if they do.


----------



## skypine27

FYI:

Ive had my x34 for 6 days now. And after 6 days of heavy use (gaming), the IPS glow and/or BLB (whatever it is) has improved. I didnt do the hair dryer method in the other thread since I didnt think the glow/bleed was that bad to begin with, but it has improved a bit after "burn in" time.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> FYI:
> 
> Ive had my x34 for 6 days now. And after 6 days of heavy use (gaming), the IPS glow and/or BLB (whatever it is) has improved. I didnt do the hair dryer method in the other thread since I didnt think the glow/bleed was that bad to begin with, but it has improved a bit after "burn in" time.


I can echo this. The first night I had it on was worse than last night for me (second night)

Will see how it does after a couple days- week. It does appear that it lessens the more the monitor is used.


----------



## skypine27

Another thing:

When you first get the monitor, the brightness come set to 100% I believe this exaggerates the perceived glow/blb. I have mine set to 39% which is comfortable for gaming.


----------



## Vladislavs

very happy with my X34, even though im just runnin it at 50 hz via DP 1.1 until i will get a proper desktop with Pascal GPU next year.


----------



## Wanou

Awesome, good idea to create a club after so much action in news thread.


----------



## Striker444

Was thinking we can include in the 1st post some info for new folks having issues / questions.

I've seen several people bring up the following:

Backlight issues with sleep mode
95hz, is it for lower end video cards or maybe drivers on the higher end ones having this issue, maybe its a hardware lottery?
Hairdryer trick to help with some BLB screens
Suggested color profiles / settings
The Nvidia Hotfix driver to fix broken G-Sync
A reminder to enable G-Sync
Detailed dimensions
Coil whine
Games that don't support 2k res, and how to get them to work if possible
Wallpapers for 2k


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Obligatory post in the new thread. Glad that its OFFICIAL

I'm IN LOVE with mine. Its so epic..
Last night I was editing a house mix I did, over 80 minutes and the entire audio file displayed without needing to scroll in the daw I was using.. I was like :O

Haven't gamed much yet.. been to busy with other stuff lately, which is annoying as I want to use it.

No Weird sleep issues
No problem ocing to 100hz
No Color shift at 60/100
No Banding, No Flicker, No whine (Tested with all white/black background)
Suffering some BLB, but I knew I would. its not terrible though.

Its expensive as hell, but damn what a fine monitor.


----------



## BethorMorgan

*Proud owner and member of the club*


*GOODS*
* monitor stand is not as intrusive as expected - I've lost no more than 2 inches in distance from screen
* no dead pixel - no dust
** almost no BLB*, really minimal








* no coil whine so @95hz .....this is the max for my GPUs
* adaptive refresh really changes the way you game !

*
BADS*
* OSD and buttons are TERRIBLE !
* Curve range is too small, I'd like it more curved !
* Monitor rotated some degrees - left side is lower than right side


*Additional info for KEPLER Nvidia GPU Owners*

results of my testings
*1) configuration*
2x GTX 670 SLI + Gsync on
X34 OCed to 95 hz (maximum for Kepler GPUs)

*2) game testing / drivers*
read the following line as
[Nvidia Driver] - [Max Desktop refresh] - Max FPS [Tomb Raider Underworld] - [DragonAge Origins] - [Starcraft 2 HotS] - [Witcher 3]

337.50 - 60 hz - 60 - 60 - 60 - 24
353.06 - 95 hz - 85 - 63 - 95 - 33
*353.62 - 95 hz - 95 - 63 - 95 - 45* --> _*Best drivers*_
355.98 - 95 hz - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8 (A)
358.59* -95 hz - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8 (A)

* - HotFix version

(A)
disabling SLI restore FPS to normal for a single card
disabling GSync restore FPS to normal SLI value but refresh is locked


----------



## brighttail

Loving mine.

- No coil whine
- No issues getting up to 100Hz
- No black blur issues
- No banding issues
- Not a lot of Backlight Bleed and minimal IPS glow.

Only issues I have had is when I turn on the monitor after it has been off a while, there is a crackling sound like there is static electricity or something with the speakers for about 5 seconds and then it is gone. Audio is turned off on the drivers and no wire connects to the speakers so I'm not sure what this is.

Other issue is the inability to use G-sync with WINDOWED mode selected. I don't get the 100Hz then.

Otherwise it is a solid monitor.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Another super happy owner here. It's easily the best monitor I've ever owned.

RGB 48,48,51
Brightness 34
Contrast 50





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









The colors and crispness make my ROG Swift look like trash. It is a little less "silky" than the Swift in motion.

Diablo 3 can only be played at 3440x1440 in Windowed Fullscreen mode, which makes GSYNC not work, and results in the game being very jittery. Alternatively you can play it in 2560x1440 21:9, with GSYNC but the image is stretched. Funny considering early images of this monitor had the D3 ROS image on them.









I'm finding plenty of games, like GTA V, that don't resize or re-fit the HUD. The game works well in 21:9 otherwise, and the 16:9 HUD is easy to get used to.

The TFT icc. profile was gross. Made my blacks reddish.

No big issues other than some coil whine at 100hz, which is only audible with my ear against the bottom of the screen, and even then it's quiet. I hear nothing otherwise. My particular unit has some IPS glow on the bottom right corner, and some BLB along the top, but only really noticeable on the upper left corner. It's slightly annoying when fixating on it, but when doing any gaming/movie watching I don't notice it.

The only real problem I'm having is my two bottom corners are noticeably darker than the rest of the screen. Like shaded. It's really bothering me more than any BLB, and I'm hoping a hairdryer will fix it. I'm sure Acer wouldn't honor an RMA for that (if anyone has experience with this, please let me know.).


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Diablo 3 can only be played at 3440x1440 in Windowed Fullscreen mode, which makes GSYNC not work, and results in the game being very jittery. Alternatively you can play it in 2560x1440 21:9, with GSYNC but the image is stretched. Funny considering early images of this monitor had the D3 ROS image on them.


Does turning on GSync for windowed mode not work or is there something up with the newer/hotfix drivers?


----------



## brighttail

I can do it but it turns my FPS and Hz clock down.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Does turning on GSync for windowed mode not work or is there something up with the newer/hotfix drivers?


Tried that and it didn't work. I think there is an issue with Diablo itself and vsync in windowed mode. Only tried with the latest hotfix drivers, but gsync does work fine under fullscreen, but then 3440x1440 isn't an option.

The refresh rate counter is stuck at 100hz to confirm GSYNC isn't working.


----------



## -terabyte-

The latest couple of drivers from Nvidia are really bugged imo. We need to either wait for a new working version or use older drivers.


----------



## Clad120

Anyone using the HDMI to plug a gaming console in ?

I'd like to know if you the 50Hz limitation only apply to the native resolution and if you can get 60 hz with a 1080p source.


----------



## swerve101

My X34 is arriving in the post tomorrow.

Quick question.

This will be my first Gsync monitor and i was wondering if i leave vsync enabled in nvidia control panel ?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> My X34 is arriving in the post tomorrow.
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> This will be my first Gsync monitor and i was wondering if i leave vsync enabled in nvidia control panel ?


I suggest to do these 2 thing in this order
1) install Monitor drivers taken from ACER site
2) do a clean reinstall of the Nvidia drivers

Nvidia drivers will set Vsync FORCED on after detecting the monitor with Gsync module

and you are ready to go !


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> I suggest to do these 2 thing in this order
> 1) install Monitor drivers taken from ACER site
> 2) do a clean reinstall of the Nvidia drivers
> 
> Nvidia drivers will set Vsync FORCED on after detecting the monitor with Gsync module
> 
> and you are ready to go !


Are the monitor drivers from Acer necessary?

I have an issue with Witcher 3 where I will start with high framerate and gsync on, and then the framerate per second will literally tick down to like 30-40 and then hover there. if I restart the game its back up at 60-70 and then slowly ticks down after a few moments.. not sure what the deal is, never had an issue with my previous monitor.

Wonder if the monitor drivers could be a requirement? Hadn't even thought about them. This is happening with a fresh 355.80 install.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Are the monitor drivers from Acer necessary?
> 
> I have an issue with Witcher 3 where I will start with high framerate and gsync on, and then the framerate per second will literally tick down to like 30-40 and then hover there. if I restart the game its back up at 60-70 and then slowly ticks down after a few moments.. not sure what the deal is, never had an issue with my previous monitor.
> 
> Wonder if the monitor drivers could be a requirement? Hadn't even thought about them. This is happening with a fresh 355.80 install.


the frame rate drops while gaming or comparing Witcher start menu vs Geralt gaming ?

in the latter case, it is normal. the menu has almost none graphics (I have 70 fps in menu and 44 with Geralt walking around)


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> the frame rate drops while gaming or comparing Witcher start menu vs Geralt gaming ?
> 
> in the latter case, it is normal. the menu has almost none graphics (I have 70 fps in menu and 44 with Geralt walking around)


In game.

I will load up a save and be in a tavern. Just standing there no movement at all. Framerate at 60-70fps.

Tick tick tick tick.. per second, the framerate just ticks down, 59, 58, 57, 56.. all the way down to 35-40. Close to menu. Reopen, same spot - back at 60-70. Then ticks down again. Its super weird.


----------



## Kanashii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> In game.
> 
> I will load up a save and be in a tavern. Just standing there no movement at all. Framerate at 60-70fps.
> 
> Tick tick tick tick.. per second, the framerate just ticks down, 59, 58, 57, 56.. all the way down to 35-40. Close to menu. Reopen, same spot - back at 60-70. Then ticks down again. Its super weird.


Some cards lower the clock when suffer from high temps. It's a security feature. Can you check your cards Mhz when the FPS goes down? Are the Mhz going down too? Are temps high when the fps drops begins? Or try to disable hairworks from options, in some cases shows weird beheaviours...


----------



## FinalForm7

Forgive me but I just learned this monitor is out. I noticed it says you can OC to 100hz? Is it guaranteed or is it like the Korean displays? Coil whine from the monitor? How does that happen?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Like any overclock there is never any gaurantee really.. However, these monitors are marketed with the intention that you can OC them to 100. Some users have said they can only hit 95hz, but I believe the majority of users will be able to OC to 100 easily. I was able to.

Coil while tends to be heard (again, from what others have said) when the display shows a mostly or completely white image. I tested this as well with mine.. created a 3440x1440 image in photoshop that was just a white background, maximized it and listened. In my case I heard nothing, from the front, back, sitting close or far..

but again, depends on the monitor, same as the GPU when it comes to OC and Coil Whine.


----------



## -terabyte-

We also have to find out if those reaching only 95 Hz are actually using a proper video card that supports it. GK104 cards only go up to 95 Hz no matter what for example.


----------



## Kanashii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> Forgive me but I just learned this monitor is out. I noticed it says you can OC to 100hz? Is it guaranteed or is it like the Korean displays? Coil whine from the monitor? How does that happen?


Only with G-Sync, and some people had troubles to reach the 100Hz and stall on 95Hz. But 95Hz are for sure.


----------



## Pikaru

For the first 9 ordered from ShopBLT, it looks like our orders may be shipping soon! The total backordered went from 18 to 9 and the number of incoming is now zero.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashii*
> 
> Only with G-Sync, and some people had troubles to reach the 100Hz and stall on 95Hz. But 95Hz are for sure.


That's not completely true after the last "facts". We have learned that some video cards are limited to 95 Hz instead of the panel not reaching 100 Hz. All Kepler cards from 760 and below are locked to 95 Hz, basically cards using GK104 or lower. GK100 cards can reach 100 Hz just fine instead.

We should double-check with those reporting only 95 Hz and see what cards they were using.


----------



## Kanashii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That's not completely true after the last "facts". We have learned that some video cards are limited to 95 Hz instead of the panel not reaching 100 Hz. All Kepler cards from 760 and below are locked to 95 Hz, basically cards using GK104 or lower. GK100 cards can reach 100 Hz just fine instead.
> 
> We should double-check with those reporting only 95 Hz and see what cards they were using.


I didn't know the cause you pointed perfectly but that not make my statement false. Anyway, thanks for clarify, VGA limit then not monitor.


----------



## drfish

Per suggestion in the other thread I am posting this in the Owner's Club thread as well.

So I'm trying to figure out an issue I'm noticing in a couple games...

Let me know what you think...

The first shot is a picture from my phone taken of DayZ running in real time, notice the horizontal lines.



The second shot is a picture from my phone taken of the screenshot of that exact frame - I tried to line things up to match as close as possible.



Sorry the first shot isn't as in focus as the 2nd, but it gets the point across. So far I've only noticed this in DayZ and Fishing Planet. Going to play around to see if it is a refresh rate issue or maybe G-Sync related. But why would I see it in those games but not others?

Full size pictures:
#1

WP_20151031_001.jpg 1760k .jpg file

#2

WP_20151031_003.jpg 2215k .jpg file


_Edit: Looks like this isn't new, https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3q49xb/my_experience_with_the_x34/ & http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/td-p/393009 - will have to keep reading up on it..._

_Edit 2: LOL right in this thread already, of course. http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4750#post_24551122_

Now that I know more about the problem I can see it in other games, just saw it in TF2. Much harder to notice but it is there.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Per suggestion in the other thread I am posting this in the Owner's Club thread as well.
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out an issue I'm noticing in a couple games...
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> The first shot is a picture from my phone taken of DayZ running in real time, notice the horizontal lines.
> 
> 
> 
> The second shot is a picture from my phone taken of the screenshot of that exact frame - I tried to line things up to match as close as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the first shot isn't as in focus as the 2nd, but it gets the point across. So far I've only noticed this in DayZ and Fishing Planet. Going to play around to see if it is a refresh rate issue or maybe G-Sync related. But why would I see it in those games but not others?
> 
> Full size pictures:
> #1
> 
> WP_20151031_001.jpg 1760k .jpg file
> 
> #2
> 
> WP_20151031_003.jpg 2215k .jpg file
> 
> 
> _Edit: Looks like this isn't new, https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3q49xb/my_experience_with_the_x34/ & http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/td-p/393009 - will have to keep reading up on it..._
> 
> _Edit 2: LOL right in this thread already, of course. http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4750#post_24551122_
> 
> Now that I know more about the problem I can see it in other games, just saw it in TF2. Much harder to notice but it is there.


see if turning off OD removes the lines in real-time. (Ps: replied on the other thread as well.)


----------



## Kanashii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Per suggestion in the other thread I am posting this in the Owner's Club thread as well.
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out an issue I'm noticing in a couple games...
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> The first shot is a picture from my phone taken of DayZ running in real time, notice the horizontal lines.
> 
> 
> 
> The second shot is a picture from my phone taken of the screenshot of that exact frame - I tried to line things up to match as close as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the first shot isn't as in focus as the 2nd, but it gets the point across. So far I've only noticed this in DayZ and Fishing Planet. Going to play around to see if it is a refresh rate issue or maybe G-Sync related. But why would I see it in those games but not others?
> 
> Full size pictures:
> #1
> 
> WP_20151031_001.jpg 1760k .jpg file
> 
> #2
> 
> WP_20151031_003.jpg 2215k .jpg file
> 
> 
> _Edit: Looks like this isn't new, https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3q49xb/my_experience_with_the_x34/ & http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/td-p/393009 - will have to keep reading up on it..._
> 
> _Edit 2: LOL right in this thread already, of course. http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4750#post_24551122_
> 
> Now that I know more about the problem I can see it in other games, just saw it in TF2. Much harder to notice but it is there.


Which VGA have you?

P.D: No matters, seems to happen on 980 also as told on reddit.


----------



## drfish

GTX 780 - 100Hz.

Will try messing with OverDrive and report back.


----------



## risqu3

i have the non-gsync version, it does not even do the 75hz that Acer said its capable of. 60hz no frame skipping, but 75hz and i get lots of frame loss. anybody else having this issue?

album of the issue:
http://imgur.com/a/f9Yr1


----------



## Possemaster

Got mine today!

First I noticed the blue banding in the test.
Also a stuck blue pixel in the middle of the screen.
And after 1 hour the pixel turned into a vertical and horizontal line.
FACEPALM


----------



## funfordcobra

Sign me up.


----------



## drfish

So regarding the horizontal lines issue.

I can confirm that over drive doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. It is all about overclocking and G-Sync.

With overclocking turned on and G-Sync turned on the lines happen even at 60Hz. It does seem WORSE at 100Hz than 60Hz though. I didn't test anything in between. Turning either G-Sync off OR turning overclocking off solves the problem. Using them together is the source, just as smoobandit said.

The problem is subtle but really annoying once you see it. I actually noticed it the first time I fired up DayZ the day I got my monitor but dismissed it as something to do with the anti-glare coating - it is almost like a static overlay on the screen, when you move the camera around there is a parallax type effect.

I tried to get some more good photos of it but I couldn't get another one that showed it clearly.


----------



## Alaindor

So, I'm in !

Great monitor, I must say I was a bit frightened after pre-ordering it and reading all the reviews on the thread... but now I have it I'm very happy, none of the issues mentioned do I notice - except the occasional black-after-sleep but since it fixes itself as soon as I am in bios, linux or Windows I don't really care !

Some pic's... I will say that my first impression after unboxing was that I found the monitor not as big as I expected... comparing it to my old HP LP3065, 30" with big borders around the screen, it especially looks kind of "narrow"... but the picture quality is great and the width really adds to immersion. Not mentionning the 100 Hz (reached without any issue), compared to my former 60 Hz...


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> So, I'm in !
> 
> Great monitor, I must say I was a bit frightened after pre-ordering it and reading all the reviews on the thread... but now I have it I'm very happy, none of the issues mentioned do I notice - except the occasional black-after-sleep but since it fixes itself as soon as I am in bios, linux or Windows I don't really care !
> 
> Some pic's... I will say that my first impression after unboxing was that I found the monitor not as big as I expected... comparing it to my old HP LP3065, 30" with big borders around the screen, it especially looks kind of "narrow"... but the picture quality is great and the width really adds to immersion. Not mentionning the 100 Hz (reached without any issue), compared to my former 60 Hz...


wow! your chair is so ergonomic.


----------



## drawmonster

I guess I'm in the owners club for now. Mine isn't stable at 100hz. I've tried everything to get it stable, but nothing works. It flickers at 100hz and multiple other issues. At 95hz it seems stable. Also has Coil whine or buzzing at anything over 75hz. If the monitor was $600, I probably would just be happy. But not for $1300. Hopefully Microcenter get's some more in so I can exchange it. Or I'll just have to return it. Probably wait for the Asus 34" Gsync and see if their firmware is any better.


----------



## funfordcobra

It's pathetic how monitors are so hit and miss now days. If you don't have BLB you may have flickering, not able to hit 100hz, or the horizontal lines.. People are actually happy they only have BLB or maybe a few dead pixels now.. where is technology going?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> So regarding the horizontal lines issue.
> 
> I can confirm that over drive doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. It is all about overclocking and G-Sync.
> 
> With overclocking turned on and G-Sync turned on the lines happen even at 60Hz. It does seem WORSE at 100Hz than 60Hz though. I didn't test anything in between. Turning either G-Sync off OR turning overclocking off solves the problem. Using them together is the source, just as smoobandit said.
> 
> The problem is subtle but really annoying once you see it. I actually noticed it the first time I fired up DayZ the day I got my monitor but dismissed it as something to do with the anti-glare coating - it is almost like a static overlay on the screen, when you move the camera around there is a parallax type effect.
> 
> I tried to get some more good photos of it but I couldn't get another one that showed it clearly.


Thanks for that update. What could be the solution to this? If G-sync ON and OC mode ON produce the lines, one could speculate that it can be fixed with later Nvidia drivers. But that won't happen unless everyone with the monitor has the same issue. Or if it is on the panel side when turning on OC mode, then nothing but an RMA and replacement can solve it, I suppose.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> So, I'm in !
> 
> Great monitor, I must say I was a bit frightened after pre-ordering it and reading all the reviews on the thread... but now I have it I'm very happy, none of the issues mentioned do I notice - except the occasional black-after-sleep but since it fixes itself as soon as I am in bios, linux or Windows I don't really care !
> 
> Some pic's... I will say that my first impression after unboxing was that I found the monitor not as big as I expected... comparing it to my old HP LP3065, 30" with big borders around the screen, it especially looks kind of "narrow"... but the picture quality is great and the width really adds to immersion. Not mentionning the 100 Hz (reached without any issue), compared to my former 60 Hz...


You are sit in a salad bowl bros! Nice layout BTW!


----------



## Badexample

They are asking $1700.00 at newegg.ca ! Seriously? This is overpriced for anything Acer but probably still buy one! That would be a blast with anything sims.


----------



## swerve101

Just set mine up.

Cant find a single thing wrong with it.

Just plugged it in and it worked.

100hz no issues, no coil wine, and i cant find any blacklight bleed at all.

Ill have a better look tonight when the lights are off.

But for now im very happy


----------



## Alaindor

Thanks guys, I guess salads are happy living in an ergonomic bowl then !

BTW I'm a bit surprised not to suffer from any significant performance hit compared to my old 2560x1600 - although there are more pixels, right? Almost a million or +20% roughly? Maybe not enough to limit a dual SLI Titan X setup, beyond the game optimizations?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> Thanks guys, I guess salads are happy living in an ergonomic bowl then !
> 
> BTW I'm a bit surprised not to suffer from any significant performance hit compared to my old 2560x1600 - although there are more pixels, right? Almost a million or +20% roughly? Maybe not enough to limit a dual SLI Titan X setup, beyond the game optimizations?


(Unrelated to topic): How's your experience with SLi on titan X? Thinking of adding one more to my system.


----------



## Alaindor

My experience is great in Windows however I would need the latest games to compare since I seem to max out any of the games I own... except 3d-Marks, my latest bench on firestrike ultra 4k sets me in the top 9%; but I haven't worked out on over clocking yet (i7-5960X running at 3.54 GHz only).

On linux I'm less impressed I can't max out everything in X-Plane without going down to 25-30 fps but I suppose this is a very demanding sim... anyway it's not optimized for SLI AFAIK.

I also bought a cheapo GT 730 as a third non-SLI gpu to drive my 5" internal vga monitor and now-retired-to-office-portrait-use 30" HP 2560x1600. No performance hit that way on the Titan X's (maybe an impact on the driver ?), and I have to set it that way if I want the X34 to be my main monitor (otherwise the way nvidia gpu's seem to work they give priority to dvi - hdmi - dp).


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> They are asking $1700.00 at newegg.ca ! Seriously? This is overpriced for anything Acer but probably still buy one! That would be a blast with anything sims.


Aww man, I feel heartbroken.

I didn't think Newegg would have them til December so I bought it last week from NCIX for $1800... I should have waited one more week and ordered it from Newegg so I could return it until I had a perfect unit. I'll have to be more careful when I get a new monitor in 6 years I guess. This unit is probably as good as it's going to get anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> So regarding the horizontal lines issue.
> 
> I can confirm that over drive doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. It is all about overclocking and G-Sync.
> 
> With overclocking turned on and G-Sync turned on the lines happen even at 60Hz. It does seem WORSE at 100Hz than 60Hz though. I didn't test anything in between. Turning either G-Sync off OR turning overclocking off solves the problem. Using them together is the source, just as smoobandit said.
> 
> The problem is subtle but really annoying once you see it. I actually noticed it the first time I fired up DayZ the day I got my monitor but dismissed it as something to do with the anti-glare coating - it is almost like a static overlay on the screen, when you move the camera around there is a parallax type effect.
> 
> I tried to get some more good photos of it but I couldn't get another one that showed it clearly.


Yep, this problem sucks and makes this panel not so worth the money. I'm noticing it more and more, but it's always present on one side of my screen. I hope Acer and/or Nvidia become aware of this issue but I doubt they will fix it - it was present on the Swift as well but subtle underneath the inversion. It makes GSYNC look like a bad joke, and kills the purpose of having an OCable panel to 100hz with an added $200 GSYNC module. With these kinds of effects, there shouldn't be an added cost.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Hello Guys

was any of you able to define new customer resolution on this monitor ?

I mean, resolution for "upsampled-screen-taking"

like 4k 21:9
or
2880p etc...

if you achieve a good results, pls post here your monitor timings (CRU tool ?)

thanks


----------



## Vladislavs

Just a question for you x34 owners.

Im currently running x34 via Display Port 1.1 at 50 hz, connected with my laptop with 680m and Intel HD integrated graphics 4000.

I can put max 50 hz in settings, and when im going advanced settings, i can find that acer x34 Location: on Intel HD Graphics 4000.
Can i change that so monitor can work from my 680m GTX somehow? and will it affect my hz in a positive way? to make it at least 60 hz?

I cant seem to find where i can change that, if at all. Thank you


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Aww man, I feel heartbroken.
> 
> I didn't think Newegg would have them til December so I bought it last week from NCIX for $1800... I should have waited one more week and ordered it from Newegg so I could return it until I had a perfect unit. I'll have to be more careful when I get a new monitor in 6 years I guess. This unit is probably as good as it's going to get anyways.
> Yep, this problem sucks and makes this panel not so worth the money. I'm noticing it more and more, but it's always present on one side of my screen. I hope Acer and/or Nvidia become aware of this issue but I doubt they will fix it - it was present on the Swift as well but subtle underneath the inversion. It makes GSYNC look like a bad joke, and kills the purpose of having an OCable panel to 100hz with an added $200 GSYNC module. With these kinds of effects, there shouldn't be an added cost.


I don't understand can't you return it with ncix if it's defect until you get a good one


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> I don't understand can't you return it with ncix if it's defect until you get a good one


I don't think any of my issues are bad enough to warrant a return to NCIX. I'm probably making it sound a lot worse than it is. Returns with ncix tend to be on the slow side as well. The reason I mention doing returns with Newegg is they are much bigger and would approve an rma for basically anything, in my experiences, as well as covering fairly quick return shipping. They would then send a replacement unit the same way I paid, where I think NCIX sends it back via ground.

I doubt a replacement would be better in any way, and I am overall happy with it. I was just bummed when I first thought of missing out on a safety net of sorts.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> They are asking $1700.00 at newegg.ca ! Seriously? This is overpriced for anything Acer but probably still buy one! That would be a blast with anything sims.


$1899AUD I play a lot of DCS World. Is an awesome monitor for that. The one i got has no problems at all. Expensive but that's PC gaming. The US dollars making things a lot worse though. I soon l don't even know why tech is pegged to the USD anyway. Also Acer Asus what's the difference. I have never considered asus any good. Have had many junk products. Graphics cards and motherboards from them and there CS sucks.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Just a question for you x34 owners.
> 
> Im currently running x34 via Display Port 1.1 at 50 hz, connected with my laptop with 680m and Intel HD integrated graphics 4000.
> 
> I can put max 50 hz in settings, and when im going advanced settings, i can find that acer x34 Location: on Intel HD Graphics 4000.
> Can i change that so monitor can work from my 680m GTX somehow? and will it affect my hz in a positive way? to make it at least 60 hz?
> 
> I cant seem to find where i can change that, if at all. Thank you


You can change it in nvidia control panel. Just assign the 680 as primary device.


----------



## funfordcobra

deactivate the hd4000 display driver vis device manager.


----------



## funfordcobra

So weird about the scan lines. I wonder what the catalyst is. I haven't had that problem what so ever.


----------



## Rogue One

does anyone have these in stock right now? Anyone have any suggestions on where to buy?


----------



## Vladislavs

Thanks! if i deactivate display driver via device manager, x34 losing signal, i just cant seems like to find where can i attach x34 to 680m, ive been looking at nvidia control panel but cant see it where i can change this.

Ive got 3D settings there with three options 1.Adjust image settings with preview 2. manage 3D settings and 3. Set PhysX Configuration.

I can choose manage 3D settings and there i can select the preferred graphfics processor for this program (here goes the list of programs) but i cant seems like to find a monitor.

sorry for my incompetence lol


----------



## Tuckers

Are any of you guys using a monitor mount with your x34?
If so what ones?
I'm looking for one as I don't have a deep desk and it sits way to far toward because of the stand.


----------



## Crimson AL

I went with this one since I needed a skinny base. I don't have the monitor yet though so can't attest to how well it works.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U8M8QKG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> I went with this one since I needed a skinny base. I don't have the monitor yet though so can't attest to how well it works.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U8M8QKG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


Is there 2 different types? The pictures look like 1 fixes to the wall and the other fixes to the desk?


----------



## Crimson AL

Hmmmm....I didn't look at all the pics, I only saw the first one and it fits where I would to mount it but you're right, seems to be two types or maybe they have two different options of mounting. I'll find out tomorrow when the mount arrives.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> Hmmmm....I didn't look at all the pics, I only saw the first one and it fits where I would to mount it but you're right, seems to be two types or maybe they have two different options of mounting. I'll find out tomorrow when the mount arrives.


ok cheers can u let me know please as this looks perfect for what I want. It looks like it can go pretty flat to the wall so I'll have much more room and get rid of this horrid stand lol.


----------



## Rogue One

Is it possible for people to post where they purchased their x34? I would really like to buy one but the only retailer I have heard of that's selling them is NewEgg and they have been sold out.


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue One*
> 
> Is it possible for people to post where they purchased their x34? I would really like to buy one but the only retailer I have heard of that's selling them is NewEgg and they have been sold out.


This is their USA based site and where I bought mine....bought it Saturday I think and it's shipping today. This is the first I've used them and can't say how good of a company it is or how well they do RMA's though.

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=118287&vpn=UM%2ECX1AA%2EA01&manufacture=Acer


----------



## ANewVendetta

Yay! Mine shipped today!


----------



## HansLanda007

Received my X34 Saturday gone and my my....... This thing is an absolute monster, the picture quality is outstanding and I'm absolutely loving the aspect ratio.

Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 are just mind boggling, I have left OD on normal and overclocked the framerate to 100hz and I don't have the whine or the mesh some speak of.

I have been very thorough as the previous posts made me paranoid but I honestly find none of the problems bar some slight IPS glow.

The default setup of the monitor is pretty impressive too as the picture is pretty much spot on.

Overall I'm more than happy, the only gripe I have is it makes the awful textures on my PS4 that developers can hide on a TV stick out like a sore thumb!


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*
> 
> Received my X34 Saturday gone and my my....... This thing is an absolute monster, the picture quality is outstanding and I'm absolutely loving the aspect ratio.
> 
> Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 are just mind boggling, I have left OD on normal and overclocked the framerate to 100hz and I don't have the whine or the mesh some speak of.
> 
> I have been very thorough as the previous posts made me paranoid but I honestly find none of the problems bar some slight IPS glow.
> 
> The default setup of the monitor is pretty impressive too as the picture is pretty much spot on.
> 
> Overall I'm more than happy, the only gripe I have is it makes the awful textures on my PS4 that developers can hide on a TV stick out like a sore thumb!


Congratz on getting a great monitor. We are few out there it seems but some of us actually did win the lotto. I can't wait to see Battlefront and Fallout 4 on this thing.


----------



## Fraguh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*


If it's not too much to ask, can you link your monitor backgrounds please? I've been building a large one but I haven't seen those before and they look amazing.

Edit: Thank you for link it rep, there are so many of them!


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*
> 
> Received my X34 Saturday gone and my my....... This thing is an absolute monster, the picture quality is outstanding and I'm absolutely loving the aspect ratio.
> 
> Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 are just mind boggling, I have left OD on normal and overclocked the framerate to 100hz and I don't have the whine or the mesh some speak of.
> 
> I have been very thorough as the previous posts made me paranoid but I honestly find none of the problems bar some slight IPS glow.
> 
> The default setup of the monitor is pretty impressive too as the picture is pretty much spot on.
> 
> Overall I'm more than happy, *the only gripe I have is it makes the awful textures on my PS4 that developers can hide on a TV stick out like a sore thumb!*


Haha REKT.. Congrats on the monitor and welcome to the club bud! Feel happy that you managed to get a good one!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Congratz on getting a great monitor. We are few out there it seems but some of us actually did win the lotto. I can't wait to see Battlefront and Fallout 4 on this thing.


I am superbly stoked for FO4 on this beast. its going to be incredible. Already loving Witcher 3.. it looks stunning. now if only the current driver didn't mess up Gsync all would be well in the world.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*
> 
> Received my X34 Saturday gone and my my....... This thing is an absolute monster, the picture quality is outstanding and I'm absolutely loving the aspect ratio.
> 
> Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 are just mind boggling, I have left OD on normal and overclocked the framerate to 100hz and I don't have the whine or the mesh some speak of.
> 
> I have been very thorough as the previous posts made me paranoid but I honestly find none of the problems bar some slight IPS glow.
> 
> The default setup of the monitor is pretty impressive too as the picture is pretty much spot on.
> 
> Overall I'm more than happy, the only gripe I have is it makes the awful textures on my PS4 that developers can hide on a TV stick out like a sore thumb!


Did you check for the scan lines problems with G-sync On and OC >60Hz?

Can you share the mfg unit of your monitor?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Congratz on getting a great monitor. We are few out there it seems but some of us actually did win the lotto. I can't wait to see Battlefront and Fallout 4 on this thing.


Don't think I've seen a single "lotto loser". Statements like that are misleading.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Don't think I've seen a single "lotto loser". Statements like that are misleading.


Not sure if you have been keeping up with the current events of the x34 but they are all here:

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434#M1137

We are indeed lucky at least that is how I feel about it sorry if my wording doesn't appeal to you.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> $1899AUD I play a lot of DCS World. Is an awesome monitor for that. The one i got has no problems at all. Expensive but that's PC gaming. The US dollars making things a lot worse though. I soon l don't even know why tech is pegged to the USD anyway. Also Acer Asus what's the difference. I have never considered asus any good. Have had many junk products. Graphics cards and motherboards from them and there CS sucks.


Totally! I own a XB270HU right now.. Acer did their homework. I just want to go wider.. Not a fan of the 3 monitors setup...


----------



## Omanii

Hey, so I'm pretty new to posting in fact this is my first post ever. Got mine on its way courier says ill have it before 4pm (Adelaide, Aus time). Got mine from Acer direct $1600AUD here's to hoping its all good.

Also if anyone is runing a single 980 Ti how is it fairing in some of the latest AAA games?


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Totally! I own a XB270HU right now.. Acer did their homework. I just want to go wider.. Not a fan of the 3 monitors setup...


Asus is kind of hit and miss with their products. Some are very good such as their mobos and vid cards but some aren't such as their displays. I refuse to buy from Asus because their CS is so bad.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omanii*
> 
> Hey, so I'm pretty new to posting in fact this is my first post ever. Got mine on its way courier says ill have it before 4pm (Adelaide, Aus time). Got mine from Acer direct $1600 here's to hoping its all good.
> 
> Also if anyone is runing a single 980 Ti how is it fairing in some of the latest AAA games?


Kinda depends on what your expectations are as far as frame rates. I have 2x 980Ti's and I have tested both single and sli card benchmarks. A single 980Ti will work but don't expect to stay capped at 60 fps for AAA games while running full Ultra settings like for games Witcher 3 and Shadow of Mordor. If your not into fps games a single card should do you just fine but if you want to play games like BF4 or the new Battlefront that is coming out imo a single card would not satisfy me which is why I'm running SLI. I want to stay as close to capped if not capped to 100fps with this monitor for those types of games.

Besides you could always add another 980Ti later.


----------



## Omanii

Here's to hoping the next hardware wave pushes down the prices (looking at you pascal).


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omanii*
> 
> Hey, so I'm pretty new to posting in fact this is my first post ever. Got mine on its way courier says ill have it before 4pm (Adelaide, Aus time). Got mine from Acer direct $1600AUD here's to hoping its all good.
> 
> Also if anyone is runing a single 980 Ti how is it fairing in some of the latest AAA games?


How did you manage to score one for $1600. There site says $2000.
I have a titan x which is essential the same thing and it does good enough. Might not hold 100fps in BF4 all the time but it's pretty close. I got a 1455mhz overclock. Wouldn't bother with SLI as it increases input lag. I'm just going to buy Pascal when it comes out instead.


----------



## Omanii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> How did you manage to score one for $1600. There site says $2000.
> I have a titan x which is essential the same thing and it does good enough. Might not hold 100fps in BF4 all the time but it's pretty close. I got a 1455mhz overclock. Wouldn't bother with SLI as it increases input lag. I'm just going to buy Pascal when it comes out instead.


I work for a IT company and the monitor is $1490.16 ex gst ($1639.18 Inc GST) this is ordered through there business partner portal though. Retail you pay through the ******* roof. I wouldn't have bought it otherwise. Oh and iv been able to get stable in 95% of games a 1471Mhz OC never exceeding 80 degrees C.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Totally! I own a XB270HU right now.. Acer did their homework. I just want to go wider.. Not a fan of the 3 monitors setup...


Yeah i just came from a three screen setup and in really enjoying not having a bezel in the way and not really missing the extra viewing angle of 3 screens.


----------



## funfordcobra

I said the same but yet here I am with an Asus x99 deluxe in my rig lol.. Sometimes they are just unavoidable..


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omanii*
> 
> I work for a IT company and the monitor is $1490.16 ex gst ($1639.18 Inc GST) this is ordered through there business partner portal though. Retail you pay through the ******* roof. I wouldn't have bought it otherwise. Oh and iv been able to get stable in 95% of games a 1471Mhz OC never exceeding 80 degrees C.


Yeah well $1640 is a lot better then $1899 for sure. Could over clock my card to 1500 but don't see the point. 1455 is easy to get to and gives good performance and 100% stable at 1.23v. Never goes over 45 degrees C. I think a single overclocked 980ti is good enough for the moment


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> How did you manage to score one for $1600. There site says $2000.
> I have a titan x which is essential the same thing and it does good enough. Might not hold 100fps in BF4 all the time but it's pretty close. I got a 1455mhz overclock. Wouldn't bother with SLI as it increases input lag. I'm just going to buy Pascal when it comes out instead.


1455MHZ? What kind of settings do you have?Different Bios? Benchmarking or gaming with no issues? Mine at 1296 is pretty much maxed out.. It is water cooled with a close-loop.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Yeah i just came from a three screen setup and in really enjoying not having a bezel in the way and not really missing the extra viewing angle of 3 screens.


As someone who hates bezels, these wide screen displays are the best option available. 3 screens takes up way too much space and the bezels are enough to drive a guy like me crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Yeah well $1640 is a lot better then $1899 for sure. Could over clock my card to 1500 but don't see the point. 1455 is easy to get to and gives good performance and 100% stable at 1.23v. Never goes over 45 degrees C. I think a single overclocked 980ti is good enough for the moment


Agree, the TI does a very decent job paired with the x34. Though, to make the most use of that 100hz overclock on the x34, you really gotta lower the settings. But I'm like you.. Will only roll single card from now on, so waiting to see what Pascal can do.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> 1455MHZ? What kind of settings do you have?Different Bios? Benchmarking or gaming with no issues? Mine at 1296 is pretty much maxed out.. It is water cooled with a close-loop.


My TI is still on air until I can buy a waterblock for it, but mine boosts to 1450 easy with a couple hundred MHz overclock on the core. Mine is a zotac with stock cooler. No extra voltage adjustment of anything.

What do you use to oc it?


----------



## Omanii

When you guys say "everything maxed" we talking shadows heavy AA ect? i mean i can live without the little things.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omanii*
> 
> When you guys say "everything maxed" we talking shadows heavy AA ect? i mean i can live without the little things.


For me yes Maxed ALL ultra settings. The only setting that I do not run Ultra is Shadow of Mordor textures which I run on High because a team proved their 4k texture pack is the same pack used in the High settings that just have poor optimizations which in turn eats up all your video ram.

If you don't have a problem turning down some of your settings then yes your single card will work just fine and even if you don't it will work but you just wont get those high frame rates.

Btw SLI input lag is minimal and unless you are an esports competitive gamer your not going to notice it and if you do then why would be gaming on an x34 anyways? :/ you would want to be on a TN panel @1080p


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Not sure if you have been keeping up with the current events of the x34 but they are all here:
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434#M1137
> 
> We are indeed lucky at least that is how I feel about it sorry if my wording doesn't appeal to you.


I don't think the sample size is big enough to make any kind of judgement regarding lemon to gem ratios yet. There are plenty of happy users not posting in an issue thread.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I don't think the sample size is big enough to make any kind of judgement regarding lemon to gem ratios yet. There are plenty of happy users not posting in an issue thread.


I'm very happy with my x34 but you can not deny there is a large amount of x34's that are faulty for various reasons. Simply saying that for those of us that got a good functional monitor as a lottery win is a subjective statement (a bit of a joke) that you obviously disagree with which is totally fine. Neither you or I have any real numbers to validate the amount of good working x34's versus the defective ones. Try to lighten up man its not the end of the world all I really was trying to convey is if you happen to get a good working x34 be happy and grateful. I know I am after reading that forum.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I'm very happy with my x34 but you can not deny there is a large amount of x34's that are faulty for various reasons. Simply saying that for those of us that got a good functional monitor as a lottery win is a subjective statement (a bit of a joke) that you obviously disagree with which is totally fine. Neither you or I have any real numbers to validate the amount of good working x34's versus the defective ones. *Try to lighten up man* its not the end of the world all I really was trying to convey is if you happen to get a good working x34 be happy and grateful. I know I am after reading that forum.


The only reason I said anything was for prospective buyers.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> 1455MHZ? What kind of settings do you have?Different Bios? Benchmarking or gaming with no issues? Mine at 1296 is pretty much maxed out.. It is water cooled with a close-loop.


Yeah a custom bios but nothing to extreme. 1455 @1.23V with a full waterblock and custom loop. I think you could probably push that on a air cooler. Might just be a bit noisy. Titan X and reference 980ti go up to 1.27V on the core. Wouldn't do that on air though.
only reason i mod the bios is so i don't have to use overclocking software. Can do this overclock with Afterburner no problem.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The only reason I said anything was for prospective buyers.


The people who have problems always post on the forums about it. Typically multiple forums. I know i would. Making it look like there's more defective products. People who get a good monitor rarely bother saying so on forums. There usually to busy using them, instead of working out what's wrong with there defective product or waiting around for a replacement. I hope there's not too many defective units out there.


----------



## Omanii

So i just got mine quickly set it up on a test bench at work and doesn't seem to be much bleed nothing i can tell. HOWEVER the parts of the screen not being lit up after sleep is there. literally just an off then on and its fine.

i will test even further tonight and include some pics.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> My TI is still on air until I can buy a waterblock for it, but mine boosts to 1450 easy with a couple hundred MHz overclock on the core. Mine is a zotac with stock cooler. No extra voltage adjustment of anything.
> 
> What do you use to oc it?


Corsair H90 with 2 fans paired with a Kraken G10. I use the ASUS GPU tweak tool.. I need to read the huge Titan X thread! I want to stay with one card. **** SLI!


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Yeah a custom bios but nothing to extreme. 1455 @1.23V with a full waterblock and custom loop. I think you could probably push that on a air cooler. Might just be a bit noisy. Titan X and reference 980ti go up to 1.27V on the core. Wouldn't do that on air though.
> only reason i mod the bios is so i don't have to use overclocking software. Can do this overclock with Afterburner no problem.


Cool! I need to read the Titan X thread lol So many options.. Fun to see guys trying to stay with one card !







Now I need to buy the damn screen!!


----------



## HansLanda007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Did you check for the scan lines problems with G-sync On and OC >60Hz
> 
> Can you share the mfg unit of your monitor?


Yes the scan lines are none existent on my unit, I live in the UK and my unit was purchased here.

Maybe the units are slightly different here?

If you explain what you mean by "mfg" I'll help best I can.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*
> 
> Yes the scan lines are none existent on my unit, I live in the UK and my unit was purchased here.
> 
> Maybe the units are slightly different here?
> 
> If you explain what you mean by "mfg" I'll help best I can.


Congrats on a great unit in that case.

That was a typo earlier. I meant 'mfg date' instead of 'mfg unit'.

And Mfg date = manufacturing date. It's supposed to be on the box or at the back of the monitor on a sticker near the IO ports.


----------



## HansLanda007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Congrats on a great unit in that case.
> 
> That was a typo earlier. I meant 'mfg date' instead of 'mfg unit'.
> 
> And Mfg date = manufacturing date. It's supposed to be on the box or at the back of the monitor on a sticker near the IO ports.


Ah well I shall remember for future, the MFG date is Sep 2015.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omanii*
> 
> Hey, so I'm pretty new to posting in fact this is my first post ever. Got mine on its way courier says ill have it before 4pm (Adelaide, Aus time). Got mine from Acer direct $1600AUD here's to hoping its all good.
> 
> Also if anyone is runing a single 980 Ti how is it fairing in some of the latest AAA games?


wow $1600 is so cheap...


----------



## HansLanda007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omanii*
> 
> Hey, so I'm pretty new to posting in fact this is my first post ever. Got mine on its way courier says ill have it before 4pm (Adelaide, Aus time). Got mine from Acer direct $1600AUD here's to hoping its all good.
> 
> Also if anyone is runing a single 980 Ti how is it fairing in some of the latest AAA games?


I have a MSI 980Ti Gaming 6G with a light overclock driving my monitor and it's providing the goods up to now, I play Witcher 3 and BF4.

Witcher 3 runs at 55 - 70Fps with below settings

3440x1440
All settings Ultra
Aliasing off
Hairworks On
Hairworks Aliasing off

DSR x4 and smoothness x15 in Nvidia control panel

I used the below guide which is really useful and the config file edits really work. ( I followed it to the letter and just skipped section 0d, the Ui horizontal tweak was not needed as I believe it's fixed by recent patches that came after the thread.)


http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/36088-A-compendium-of-tweaks-and-fixes-for-the-PC-version

You will also need a modded .EXE for full screen cutscenes (not sure why the game goes letterbox on cutscenes)
http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=29013&sid=aecb6ab137e5875f07924606a813c08b&start=130

The latest Nvidia Gync hotfix drivers definitely had a considerable performance boost even on my single GPU.
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-358.59

The below Master game list is a great tool for ultra widescreen gaming
http://www.wsgf.org/mgl

Hope that gets you started


----------



## funfordcobra

this monitor needs x2 980 ti/ titX cards or x100 x390s..


----------



## Pathway

Got my X34 yesterday
Very low on BLB, no dead pixels
Had some difficulties oc to 100Hz tho

Beautyful monitor


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omanii*
> 
> So i just got mine quickly set it up on a test bench at work and doesn't seem to be much bleed nothing i can tell. HOWEVER the parts of the screen not being lit up after sleep is there. literally just an off then on and its fine.
> 
> i will test even further tonight and include some pics.


This thread discusses that issue quite a bit and if it's something you wish to have fixed you may want to follow it.

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393811#M1567

We have discovered that setting the x34 brightness below 50% will generally cause the screen lighting issue. We believe that all the x34's have this issue and the owners who have not found it or reported it are most likely are running their brightness at or above 50%. For anyone not needing to lower their brightness below 50% probably believe they have a perfect monitor which is what I thought as well until I performed the tests. However, unless this issue gets progressively worse I will most likely keep it and for go the rma.

FYI that thread has a lot of other owners reporting other problems with the x34 but the main focus is that back light issue as we have been discussing the issue directly with one of their technical reps.

Btw, I'm in no way trying to tarnish the name of Acer or the x34 monitor. I love my x34 and aside from the back light issue at wake up mine appears to be a perfect monitor. I enjoy gaming on it very much and it is a very beautiful screen to say the least. I am waiting to give my full review of the x34 on Newegg until after Acer has resolved this back light issue. Aside from that my only real complaint is the cost of it being $1300. It is over priced.


----------



## Omanii

So its at home and all set up

Very little BLB
0 Dead pixels
caps at 95hz cannot get 100hz right now, i haven't tried re rolling windows but i know this is a common issue.

After going through games and doing some testing im very happy with this monitor even at 95hz. I don't reckon ill RMA it considering that its 5hz and that i could get a replacement thats worse and have to go through the dozen RMA's.

also iv come from a 1080p 144 hz no gsync to this and i can say sacrificing some settings even lowering the quality for fps in the 90s still looks a great deal better than 1080p ever did.


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> ok cheers can u let me know please as this looks perfect for what I want. It looks like it can go pretty flat to the wall so I'll have much more room and get rid of this horrid stand lol.


Just received it. It is the one shown in the top 3 pics: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U8M8QKG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

It's quite heavy too. I haven't installed it yet though since I'm waiting on the monitor.

Doesn't have a ton of swivel left and right (part that screws in the monitor) but more than enough for me since the monitor will be directly in front of me. The arm does if it is hooked up where the arm moves left and right but mine will be where the arm moves up and down.


----------



## Rogue One

I'm wondering if I could get by with my GTX Titan for a while with this monitor or if I would need to upgrade to a 980Ti or the likes. Is anyone using a Titan with this monitor? If I do need to upgrade anyone know what would be a good asking price for a lightly used Titan?


----------



## Tuckers

PC freezes then crashes on Witcher 3 when I change res to 3440 x 1440 on the main menu? Anybody else getting this?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> PC freezes then crashes on Witcher 3 when I change res to 3440 x 1440 on the main menu? Anybody else getting this?


I had some games crash when I first got the monitor, but haven't had a single issue since using DDU (http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html) to wipe and reinstall my drivers ( hotfix: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-358.59).

I also installed the monitor driver from Acer, but thats really nothing more than an inf file. http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers


----------



## funfordcobra

what titan? titan x is better than 980ti.

I'd suggest getting SLI titan x's or SLI 980 ti's.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> what titan? titan x is better than 980ti.
> 
> I'd suggest getting SLI titan x's or SLI 980 ti's.


He means the OG Titan.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I had some games crash when I first got the monitor, but haven't had a single issue since using DDU (http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html) to wipe and reinstall my drivers ( hotfix: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-358.59).
> 
> I also installed the monitor driver from Acer, but thats really nothing more than an inf file. http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers


That's the hot fix driver I'm using. It's frustrating to say the least. When are nvidis going to release a proper driver


----------



## retiredat21

made an account just to say that i just got mine! bought 2 just in case the other one has problems. both overclocked to 100hz, no color banding, no coil whine, and no horizontal lines as far as i can tell! (used the pendulum demo for this). the only edge the other monitor has on the other is that it has less ips glow!

im using sli 980ti's btw. this monitor is just so good (coming from a rog swift and a delll u34)


----------



## Sgtstinker

Well guys I placed a back order on ShopBLT on 10/22/15. The shipment was expected to come in today, and it would be perfect since it'd be here just in time for Fallout 4. Got this email today:

Unfortunately, our warehouse manager has notified us that the unit intended for your order displayed signs of damage and was not suitable for resale.

We have placed an expedited request with the manufacturer for our next shipment of incoming stock and will notify you as soon as it's available for shipping.

Please accept our apologies for the delay and inconvenience, and do let us know if we can address any questions or concerns you may have.

Best Regards,
Stephanie L.

Bottom Line Telecommunications

And the ETA for it to come back in stock is the 25th... Now it's pretty frickin close to Fallout 4 time to start a new order, but does anyone know any possible place to order this thing and get it within a week? I live in Oklahoma and don't have the time to drive far to pick one up. Am I out of luck?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Hey better that they halted the shipment instead of just sending you a package thats not fit for delivery.


----------



## Sgtstinker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Hey better that they halted the shipment instead of just sending you a package thats not fit for delivery.


Oh definitely, I'm just bummed now and wish I knew earlier.


----------



## Rogue One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> what titan? titan x is better than 980ti.
> 
> I'd suggest getting SLI titan x's or SLI 980 ti's.


it's an original titan. Will probably sell it but I'm not sure what the current value is.


----------



## funfordcobra

Very short X34 Vid I made:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNU4xhWA88k


----------



## jbass350z

Mine arrived today. Loving it so far. 0 dead pixels. no whine. OC'd to 100. Minimal BLB.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> Mine arrived today. Loving it so far. 0 dead pixels. no whine. OC'd to 100. Minimal BLB.


Congrats on a good unit.

Can you share the manufacturing date? You checked for the G-sync scanlines problem?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue One*
> 
> it's an original titan. Will probably sell it but I'm not sure what the current value is.


Just keep it man it's a good collector's item


----------



## Badexample

I love that monitor from Acer but sad that we are limited to 100hz.. for $1600 CND! Kind of tempted to wait for the Z35. Limited by the monitor output for $1600 CND! argh!


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I love that monitor from Acer but sad that we are limited to 100hz.. for $1600 CND! Kind of tempted to wait for the Z35. Limited by the monitor output for $1600 CND! argh!


100Hz is the limit of the display port 1.2 technology. Once 1.3 comes out you will see higher res and refresh rates


----------



## ozzy1925

Do you think amazon usa will start to sell this screen?


----------



## Clad120

Ok, so I set up mine yesterday, and for now, it looks really good. 100hz no problem, no buzzing sound ( except when I stuck my hear on the monitor ) no flickering, an acceptable level of blb, no blue banding, no dead pixels, and no scan lines on any games I tried for now ( tried rocket league, Witcher 3 and Borderland 2, I'll look again though, maybe I missed them ).

THe only thing that bother me is my second monitor when I set it to 100Hz since I installed the X34, it's really laggy, I'll have to investigate why .

And My god how awesome this monitor looks!

And after that, My mother board started dying, PCI-e ports seems randomly non existent when I start up my PC, no signal, no sound with my PCI-e sound card.

So yeah.


----------



## Darylrese

Hey guys,

Looks like a lot of you are getting good screens!

I have tried twice with the ASUS ROG PG279Q and the BLB and glow is terrible. Pleased to see so many happy customers with the x34.

How does 100hz feel vs 120hz? The refresh rate is a big thing for me and i dont really want to go lower than 120hz again but the really fast panels 144hz + are just plagued with issues.

Watching that youtube clip a few pages back, it looks like the monitor had heavy IPS glow from the bottom left and top right??


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Ok, so I set up mine yesterday, and for now, it looks really good. 100hz no problem, no buzzing sound ( except when I stuck my hear on the monitor ) no flickering, an acceptable level of blb, no blue banding, no dead pixels, and no scan lines on any games I tried for now ( tried rocket league, Witcher 3 and Borderland 2, I'll look again though, maybe I missed them ).
> 
> THe only thing that bother me is my second monitor when I set it to 100Hz since I installed the X34, it's really laggy, I'll have to investigate why .
> 
> And My god how awesome this monitor looks!
> 
> And after that, My mother board started dying, PCI-e ports seems randomly non existent when I start up my PC, no signal, no sound with my PCI-e sound card.
> 
> So yeah.


Congrats on a great monitor. I'm trying to see if there is a correlation between mfg date and lack of scan-lines. Can you share the mfg date please? It's on the box or at the back of the monitor.


----------



## Clad120

Sure, I'll look for it tonight, I am at work right now.


----------



## telc

Hey hey, I've had this monitor for a couple of weeks now and I love it. I do have a little bit of BLB in the top and bottom left but nothing that bothers me. I also have the backlight issue where the right hand side of the monitor does not turn on on power up but that goes away once windows is booted. No other issues apart from running two games.

MSG V won't run with G-Sync. I have tried the last few Nvidia drivers but no go. I have also used DDU. The refresh rate counter on the top right just stays at 100 while frames using Afterburner OSD increase/decrease. I have frames capped at 98. Battlefield 4 and the Witcher 3 run beautifully. Also GTA V crashes a lot. At first it crashed on boot but once I loaded it in Safe Mode and adjusted the settings from my previous monitor (Asus PG 278Q) it loads now but everytime I go into the ingame map menu it crashes. Never had issues with my Asus Swift running these two games. I am running Windows 10 x64 and the install is fairly fresh. Don't really want to re-install Windows if I can help it. Any tips regarding these two issues?

Thanks,


----------



## Dr Mad

For me :

One is September : quite horrible scanlines (seriously, not so far from "scanlines" filter in MAME...







)

One is October : scanlines on the left half of the screen but it's more harder to see them (but they are noticeable in game as the half right of the screen has a smooth image)

Quite disappointing for a monitor that expensive.

Do you think Acer could accept RMA for that? (since it's only when panel is OC'd)


----------



## drfish

I've got to check out the MFG date on mine and also spend more time looking for the horizontal lines on the right side of the screen.


----------



## Mikey-

I have two GTX 980's, but Watch Dogs was never playable on my old 60Hz panel unless I dropped the frequency down to 50hz - and even then the game was never smooth.

This monitor is absolutely astonishing. On the exact same PC, Watch Dogs, displayed on the X34, is continuously smooth. I maxed out every single setting with the exception of anti-aliasing (which I left on temporal), and then walked around the map for an hour or so. Not once did I experience a single stutter. My frame-rate fluctuated between 50 and 80 frames. But here's the thing. At around 60 FPS the game felt smoother than non-Gsync 60 FPS. Even when I was hovering around 50 FPS, it still felt smoother.

Where Watch Dogs gave me the most troubles was with the driving. Hop in a car and the game would become almost unplayable. I was incredibly nervous when finally I plucked up the courage to hop in a vehicle. I drove slowly at first, disbelieving almost that the game was still ridiculously smooth. I then floored it while driving through a busy area of the city - I simply couldn't believe what I was seeing... just wicked smooth performance... absolutely no stuttering whatsoever. I mean, if all you've ever used has been a fixed frequency display, then you just don't expect driving so fast through such a highly detailed city, with so much stuff happening around you, to be so smooth. The experience is uncanny.

Honestly, this monitor, which I had high hopes for, has surpassed my expectations. As others have said, once you've used a G-sync panel you cannot go back to fixed frequency technology. IMO, this is doubly true at 3440x1440. I paid a ridiculous amount for this monitor ($2,025 CAD) but it was worth every penny.


----------



## funfordcobra

I don't understand the mods.. Why move the OWNERS CLUB into some random thread?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

This isn't a random thread but the first thread created for owners to post their experiences.


----------



## Striker444

Got my monitor yesterday, had about an hour to test it but am pretty disappointed so far. It has a dead pixel to the middle left and surprisingly doesn't look as good as my old IPS monitor. The colors don't pop as much (I tried the color profiles, and the suggested settings from TFT) but alas it didn't help either. I am also noticing more of blur in detail, to the point where I notice it from a normal viewing distance compared to my old monitor. IPS glow is very minimal and I don't notice any BLB although the camera on my phone sure does, doesn't mean much to me anyhow.

If anyone has some suggestions about the blur let me know, Sketchus best summed it up on these 2 posts

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4470#post_24534492

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4480#post_24534688

I am also on the fence about RMAing it just for the fact it has a dead pixel, gonna try Stuck Pixel Sweeper tonight, but for $1300 you would think it would have some better quality control. Will test further tonight, who knows what it may bring. Again, any help on this is much appreciated.

EDIT: Nevermind about the blur, my memory served me wrong, just tested it again and its definitely the scan line issue


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> This isn't a random thread but the first thread created for owners to post their experiences.


Not really, it is (well, it was) a random thread. The one who created it (on my block list for the constant Asus PR in the Acer thread btw) does not even own the monitor. Unless he purchased it in the last couple of days without saying anything, but he is waiting for the Asus one after all...


----------



## kot0005

hey guys why was the official owners club thread for this monitor locked?
Can a mod change this one to owners club please?
Why cant we have nice things?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Congrats on a good unit.
> 
> Can you share the manufacturing date? You checked for the G-sync scanlines problem?


I forgot to mention mine was Sept 15', in case you were curious. (faint scanlines on far left curved area, none elsewhere.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> That's the hot fix driver I'm using. It's frustrating to say the least. When are nvidis going to release a proper driver


Yeah, Nvidia drivers have been really hit or miss lately. Here's some new ones, as of today: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/93645/en-us


----------



## Darylrese

Really interested in this monitor now. Just scared of spending £980 and getting a dead pixel or BLB.

I guess you could return it under Distance Selling Regulations though?


----------



## Deadeye

Buy online and return it with in 14days

I bought mine hope i will get it on saturday, if i don' like i just return it.


----------



## Darylrese

Yes but NO-ONE will insure a monitor in transit so its a big risk. Also it will be a huge parcel so won't be cheap or easy to find someone


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> This isn't a random thread but the first thread created for owners to post their experiences.


Excuse me but yeah you did locked OFFICIAL OWNERS thread and put it on some random thread created by chap who promotes Asus. if you cant see the difference between official owners club and some random thread then you should not be doing this job. Its common sense mate.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> This isn't a random thread but the first thread created for owners to post their experiences.


Owners thread is a way better thread long term. This random thread will die. Can we please have the owners thread back


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Really interested in this monitor now. Just scared of spending £980 and getting a dead pixel or BLB.
> 
> I guess you could return it under Distance Selling Regulations though?


Very few people had dead pixels, I think I heard of only 2 people so far. A few more BLB but overall it's been pretty good on both those things.


----------



## Fallendreams

Just showed up today. I have some BLB but nothing to complain about.



edit: No problem reaching 100hz with GTX TITAN X SLI drivers 358.87
edit2: ordered from NCIXUS


----------



## Darylrese

Sweet!

Is the BLB noticeable under normal use? Any pictures of it?


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I forgot to mention mine was Sept 15', in case you were curious. (faint scanlines on far left curved area, none elsewhere.)
> Yeah, Nvidia drivers have been really hit or miss lately. Here's some new ones, as of today: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/93645/en-us


Cheers I'll give them a shot Tomorrow and hope it's fixed the slight problems in getting with this monitor.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> This isn't a random thread but the first thread created for owners to post their experiences.


Yeah please put it back this was made by a guy who doesn't like aver and didn't even bother putting any pics or info up.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Is the BLB noticeable under normal use? Any pictures of it?


Here it is. The camera on my phone makes the BLB look worse.


----------



## Striker444

You all can add me to the list of the scanline issue, the Pendulum Demo made it very clear G-Sync is the issue. Turned it off and it looks a lot better.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Here it is. The camera on my phone makes the BLB look worse.


Thanks for posting the picture mate. Oh man that Looks a lot like the ASUS PG279Q I just sent back for BLB / glow

Can you record a video for me then take a screen shot from the video? That should give you a picture with 'true to life' amounts of BLB / glow. It's always much worse on a picture


----------



## Smokey the Bear

The latest 358.87 drivers fix the issues I was originally having with this monitor and Diablo 3.

Now G-SYNC works properly under windowed full screen, allowing the game to be played in 3440x1440 21:9 with G-SYNC. Even v-sync wasn't working in windowed before, but is now... Glory. The game is still limited to 2560x1440 16:9 in exclusive full screen, but that will likely never change and of course would be up to Blizz.


----------



## Mikey-

Another long session with Watch Dogs tonight... just waiting on Fallout 4, really... and I cannot say enough about this monitor. Just an unbelievable experience. I never would have believed that Watch Dogs could run this well, utterly maxed out, at 3440x1440.

I mean, It's like I have an entirely new computer, with brand new next gen GPUs.

This is one of the most significant upgrades I've ever experienced. It's right up there with my first VGA monitor, my first sound card, my first CD ROM drive, my first Voodoo 3D graphics card, and my first 16:9 IPS panel.

Just a wonderful piece of hardware. I'm so happy.


----------



## Qcbuild

Do any owner can film what you actully see while playing/watching movie so we can see the impact of the blb/ips glow (not shdowplay or internal software) thank you


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> Do any owner can film what you actully see while playing/watching movie so we can see the impact of the blb/ips glow (not shdowplay or internal software) thank you


Filming as in manually filming the screen you mean? You wouldn't see any BLB if you simply captured what was being displayed on the screen.. I'm assuming that you're not asking for that right?

I didn't record it, but I just tried watching a couple movies and honestly I couldn't even notice the bleed at all tbh. On my display I don't have it that bad, but even still, it was negligable.


----------



## Qcbuild

ok... just trying to figure out the result


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Another long session with Watch Dogs tonight... just waiting on Fallout 4, really... and I cannot say enough about this monitor. Just an unbelievable experience. I never would have believed that Watch Dogs could run this well, utterly maxed out, at 3440x1440.
> 
> I mean, It's like I have an entirely new computer, with brand new next gen GPUs.
> 
> This is one of the most significant upgrades I've ever experienced. It's right up there with my first VGA monitor, my first sound card, my first CD ROM drive, my first Voodoo 3D graphics card, and my first 16:9 IPS panel.
> 
> Just a wonderful piece of hardware. I'm so happy.


I'm amazed watch dogs even works at my all let alone on that setting with this monitor lol. I bought it after release, it didn't work so turned it off and never looked back lol


----------



## HansLanda007

Received my X34 Saturday gone and my my....... This thing is an absolute monster, the picture quality is outstanding and I'm absolutely loving the aspect ratio.

Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 are just mind boggling, I have left Overdrive on normal and overclocked the framerate to 100hz and I don't have the whine or the mesh\scan lines some speak of.

I have been very thorough as the previous posts made me paranoid but I honestly find none of the problems bar some slight BLB & IPS glow.

The default setup of the monitor is pretty impressive too as the picture is pretty much spot on.

Overall I'm more than happy, the only gripe I have is it makes the awful textures on my PS4 that developers can hide on a TV stick out like a sore thumb!

I have a MSI 980Ti Gaming 6G with a light overclock driving my monitor and it's providing the goods up to now, I have been playing Witcher 3 and BF4.

Witcher 3 runs at 55 - 70Fps with below settings (I appreciate it's no 100FPS but GSYNC makes a HUGE difference and feels like a 100FPS to me)

3440x1440
All settings Ultra
Aliasing off
Hairworks On
Hairworks Aliasing off

DSR x4 and smoothness x15 in Nvidia control panel

I used the below guide which is really useful and the config file edits really work. ( I followed it to the letter and just skipped section 0d, the Ui horizontal tweak was not needed as I believe it's fixed by recent patches that came after the thread.)

http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/36088-A-compendium-of-tweaks-and-fixes-for-the-PC-version

You will also need a modded .EXE for full screen cutscenes (not sure why the game goes letterbox on cutscenes)
http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=29013&sid=aecb6ab137e5875f07924606a813c08b&start=130

The latest Nvidia Gync hotfix drivers definitely had a considerable performance boost even on my single GPU.
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-358.59

The below Master game list is a great tool for ultra widescreen gaming
http://www.wsgf.org/mgl


----------



## Scoobydooby11

What does the Overdrive option in the monitor do again? I have it set to Off and OC to 100.. can't recall what its function is..


----------



## funfordcobra

Its been proven if set to extreme it causes mo ghosting. Leave it at normal.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Its been proven if set to extreme it causes mo ghosting. Leave it at normal.


Ohhhh wait I remember now.. its supposed to take down motion blur but at the expense of ghosting. Got it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> Do any owner can film what you actully see while playing/watching movie so we can see the impact of the blb/ips glow (not shdowplay or internal software) thank you


It would just look like this screen here, which is how it looks when I play. (you can see the really faint blb in the upper left corner)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kot0005

So why cant we have a official owners club for Acer monitors on OCN? I bet Asus, the sponsor of this site did not want one.


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> It would just look like this screen here, which is how it looks when I play. (you can see the really faint blb in the upper left corner)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good thanks you


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> So why cant we have a official owners club for Acer monitors on OCN? I bet Asus, the sponsor of this site did not want one.


we had one, but its been closed, mod did a good job


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> This isn't a random thread but the first thread created for owners to post their experiences.


Hey man, do you care to answer? Or you just dont care at all?

Plenty of people pointed on your mistake by closing owners thread, and you didnt even bother to answer or to correct your mistake. How nice. keep up a good job.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Hey man, do you care to answer? Or you just dont care at all?
> 
> Plenty of people pointed on your mistake by closing owners thread, and you didnt even bother to answer or to correct your mistake. How nice. keep up a good job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> we had one, but its been closed, mod did a good job


Nothing good about it, he closed the wrong thread. Don't even need to answer us , he can just change the title of this thread..

and People shouldn't just make Official forums if they aren't going to update the OP with valuable info..


----------



## Mikey-

Hi,

When I turn off my computer, and leave my monitor on, the X34 starts repeteively displaying a red screen, then a blue screen, then a green screen, then a white screen. It even does this if I re-boot my computer.

All my monitors in the past have just switched off when I turned off my computer.

Does anybody else have this, or know what's happening?


----------



## Mikey-

Also, if somebody buys Black Ops 3, could you post about single player 21:9 support. Thanks.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> When I turn off my computer, and leave my monitor on, the X34 starts repeteively displaying a red screen, then a blue screen, then a green screen, then a white screen. It even does this if I re-boot my computer.
> 
> All my monitors in the past have just switched off when I turned off my computer.
> 
> Does anybody else have this, or know what's happening?


Usually this happens when a panel has been pushed too far from overclock.. but in your case its doing it when the monitor is at the point of turning off.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Nothing good about it, he closed the wrong thread. Don't even need to answer us , he can just change the title of this thread..
> 
> and People shouldn't just make Official forums if they aren't going to update the OP with valuable info..


Could someone just make an owners club so we can update the orifginal op with information on the monitor so we don't have to post here any more


----------



## Mikey-

Hi,

If any of you experience your X34 displaying a red screen, then a blue screen, then a green screen, then a white screen, it means you've put your monitor into burn mode, and you can easily fix this by restoring your monitor to factory default settings.

Mine was doing this after I turned off my computer. I guess I accidentally put the monitor into burn mode when I was learning how to use the menu.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If any of you experience your X34 displaying a red screen, then a blue screen, then a green screen, then a white screen, it means you've put your monitor into burn mode, and you can easily fix this by restoring your monitor to factory default settings.
> 
> Mine was doing this after I turned off my computer. I guess I accidentally put the monitor into burn mode when I was learning how to use the menu.


mine did the same after playing with settings for too long 
it's enough to do a factory reset
then it will be ok

or so did mine


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> So why cant we have a official owners club for Acer monitors on OCN? I bet Asus, the sponsor of this site did not want one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> we had one, but its been closed, mod did a good job


The owner's club thread created by the "whatever" was not an owner's club thread but rather a discussion about the X34****. In order to have an [Official] owner's club you need to submit a form to provide proof that you own the said product. Here are some examples:

1. Mechanical Keyboard Club
2. Devil's Canyon Club
3. [Official] NZXT PHANTOM Owner's Club

****"Everyone who has the X34, or waiting for one, or want to have a discussion about it or have any questions - welcome to the the Club!


----------



## nojati

YESSS! My monitor arrived today







Tested it some, no coil whine, no color banding, 100% OC, some BLB but dont really care coz i dont play in the dark. here are some pics


----------



## funfordcobra

ACER is officially pulling stock from retailers because of the issues. Anyone looking to get one will have to wait. ~via Microcenter Manager. (Acer has not stated this yet to the public but retailers are getting recall emails for the x34)


----------



## Mikey-

I bought my X34 from NCIX. Did anybody order from there? The monitor seems to have vanished from the website.


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I bought my X34 from NCIX. Did anybody order from there? The monitor seems to have vanished from the website.


I ordered from there last Saturday and received it on Wednesday. I think they took it down to readjust inventory or because of the rumored recall. MicroCenter keeps doing the same with pulling it.


----------



## funfordcobra

Recall is not a rumor. If you want one of the many issues fixed contact acer immediately or return the whole thing for a refund to your retailer. Just know it may be recalled again for scan lines or gsync repair. This is only fixing the backlight sleep issue.

I'm TRYING to setup advanced RMA right now and if they wont do that I'll return it and get another later and just use my 4k monitor.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Recall is not a rumor. If you want one of the many issues fixed contact acer immediately or return the whole thing for a refund to your retailer. Just know it may be recalled again for scan lines or gsync repair. This is only fixing the backlight sleep issue.
> 
> I'm TRYING to setup advanced RMA right now and if they wont do that I'll return it and get another later and just use my 4k monitor.


hey bud, how do you know this is only for the backlight issue and none of the other aforementioned issues i.e scanlines? just curious if this was stated somewhere. all i can tell from the other guys' posts is that a recall is being made and emails are being sent to distributors/retailers to return stock, but no mention from anyone else that the reason was for the sole fix of the BL issue.


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> hey bud, how do you know this is only for the backlight issue and none of the other aforementioned issues i.e scanlines? just curious if this was stated somewhere. all i can tell from the other guys' posts is that a recall is being made and emails are being sent to distributors/retailers to return stock, but no mention from anyone else that the reason was for the sole fix of the BL issue.


It's being discussed (with some Acer responses) here: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/32

*"Acer Community Manager Acer-Cory Acer Community Manager
Acer Community Manager
Re: MULTIPLE Problems with New X34
2 hours ago
I appreciate your patience while we investigated the concerns discussed here related to the X34 backlight waking from sleep. After working with you and performing our own testing, we found that this symptom is seen most often when lower brightness settings are selected. Unfortunately, a firmware or "do it yourself" solution is not possible to address this. Instead Acer has identified that a hardware level remedy is required. So currently our repair and contact centers are being brought up to speed to assist.

This means, we suggest contacting your local support team who can help setup the repair services. Our repair turnaround time is very short in most regions, which means you will only be without your X34 for a few days. Note that Acer is also taking steps to apply this solution to inventory that has not reached customers yet.
*
*Again thank you for your patience and assistance in working through this."*

I've only had mine 2 days but no issues. I got a good ROG Swift too and these problems are short compared to the issues that seemed to plague that one early on but I don't have a problem with either. *knock on wood*


----------



## funfordcobra

yea in that same thread they said they are AWARE of the scan lines but the backlight is a hardware issue that must be replaced or sent in to be fixed. Scan lines possible could be firmware but theyre known to not to let customers dabble in firmware updates at all. So you could possible be looking to send it in twice, not 100% sure yet.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> yea in that same thread they said they are AWARE of the scan lines but the backlight is a hardware issue that must be replaced or sent in to be fixed. Scan lines possible could be firmware but theyre known to not to let customers dabble in firmware updates at all. So you could possible be looking to send it in twice, not 100% sure yet.


thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> It's being discussed (with some Acer responses) here: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/32
> 
> *"Acer Community Manager Acer-Cory Acer Community Manager
> Acer Community Manager
> Re: MULTIPLE Problems with New X34
> 2 hours ago
> I appreciate your patience while we investigated the concerns discussed here related to the X34 backlight waking from sleep. After working with you and performing our own testing, we found that this symptom is seen most often when lower brightness settings are selected. Unfortunately, a firmware or "do it yourself" solution is not possible to address this. Instead Acer has identified that a hardware level remedy is required. So currently our repair and contact centers are being brought up to speed to assist.
> 
> This means, we suggest contacting your local support team who can help setup the repair services. Our repair turnaround time is very short in most regions, which means you will only be without your X34 for a few days. Note that Acer is also taking steps to apply this solution to inventory that has not reached customers yet.
> *
> *Again thank you for your patience and assistance in working through this."*
> 
> I've only had mine 2 days but no issues. I got a good ROG Swift too and these problems are short compared to the issues that seemed to plague that one early on but I don't have a problem with either. *knock on wood*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> yea in that same thread they said they are AWARE of the scan lines but the backlight is a hardware issue that must be replaced or sent in to be fixed. Scan lines possible could be firmware but theyre known to not to let customers dabble in firmware updates at all. So you could possible be looking to send it in twice, not 100% sure yet.


thanks I was just about to catch up on that thread. thanks guys!


----------



## Falkentyne

You guys know you can flash firmware with the Mstar ISP device, right ?I even made a thread about this but it got completely ignored by everyone. All they have to do is send you the firmware file (IF its not a gsync unit).


----------



## Mikey-

No scan lines that I can see. Minor backlight bleed, but I can only see it when I have a black screen, and it's not as bad as my previous IPS. I haven't tested wake on sleep, since I never put my monitor to sleep - and honestly I probably never will.

If Acer does an official recall I won't be happy. There could be something long term that we don't know about. So I'd have to return it.

Right now, I could not be happier. This monitor is a wonder. And just in time for Fallout 4.How lucky I am.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Also, if somebody buys Black Ops 3, could you post about single player 21:9 support. Thanks.


I bought it yesterday. It supports 21:9 fine but not at 100Hz. It won't let you choose 100Hz in the game settings. If anyone has got it running at 100Hz please let me know....


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> I bought it yesterday. It supports 21:9 fine but not at 100Hz. It won't let you choose 100Hz in the game settings. If anyone has got it running at 100Hz please let me know....


We 21:9 owners hate seeing the black bars, so it's nice to see more games with day one support.

BTW, I was at my brother-in-law's place tonight, and watched him gaming on a 23 inch 16:9 TN panel. His setup, according to Steam, is actually pretty normal. It was a shocking site to see.

Guys, we're privileged to own this monitor.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Speaking of 21:9 glory, this Chrome extension will fix youtube videos to 21:9, and should do the same for Netflix.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> We 21:9 owners hate seeing the black bars, so it's nice to see more games with day one support.
> 
> BTW, I was at my brother-in-law's place tonight, and watched him gaming on a 23 inch 16:9 TN panel. His setup, according to Steam, is actually pretty normal. It was a shocking site to see.
> 
> Guys, we're privileged to own this monitor.


Dude, one of the guys in my steam friends list was gaming at 1440x 900. I kid you not. I didn't know that resolution even existed.

I got him to upgrade to 1080p (his video card isn't capable of gaming at anything higher with decent frame rates)


----------



## johnpotter82

Anyone playing Black Ops 3 out there? I am stuck at 60fps. It will not let me select anything above 59fps in the render resolution????


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You guys know you can flash firmware with the Mstar ISP device, right ?I even made a thread about this but it got completely ignored by everyone. All they have to do is send you the firmware file (IF its not a gsync unit).


The problem is that Acer does NOT provide the firmware file at all (and this is a g-sync monitor anyway).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> No scan lines that I can see. Minor backlight bleed, but I can only see it when I have a black screen, and it's not as bad as my previous IPS. I haven't tested wake on sleep, since I never put my monitor to sleep - and honestly I probably never will.
> 
> If Acer does an official recall I won't be happy. There could be something long term that we don't know about. So I'd have to return it.
> 
> Right now, I could not be happier. This monitor is a wonder. And just in time for Fallout 4.How lucky I am.


They are already doing the official recall, it's not just a rumor. And since they mentioned they need to replace a piece of hardware I think the problem might get serious in the long time if they are not sent in for repairs. WFS is not exactly a big issue by itself but a mass recall makes me think there is a deeper major root issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> I bought it yesterday. It supports 21:9 fine but not at 100Hz. It won't let you choose 100Hz in the game settings. If anyone has got it running at 100Hz please let me know....


It supports 100 Hz but to get the option I read you have to use fullscreen window with no borders or something like that, I don't have the game to verify though.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> They are already doing the official recall, it's not just a rumor.


An official recall begins with a statement released by the company of the product, along with detailed instructions as to where you go to fix your product, how long you've got to get it fixed, and what will happen to your warranty if you choose not to return your product.

To my knowledge, no such statement from Acer exists.

A representative from the company communicating instructions on the fly to a few people in a hardware thread at a forum on the Internet is NOT an official recall.

So no, Acer has not recalled this monitor.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> An official recall begins with a statement released by the company of the product, along with detailed instructions as to where you go to fix your product, how long you've got to get it fixed, and what will happen to your warranty if you choose not to return your product.
> 
> To my knowledge, no such statement from Acer exists.
> 
> A representative from the company communicating instructions on the fly to a few people in a hardware thread at a forum on the Internet is NOT an official recall.
> 
> So no, Acer has not recalled this monitor.


Think what you want then









It is also a fact that the monitor has been removed from sale on all sites I keep a look on, because of issues (Amazon included). As far as I know they never released any "official statement" (as you call it) when they made a recall to fix the blue banding issue. But that was still a recall nonetheless


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The problem is that Acer does NOT provide the firmware file at all (and this is a g-sync monitor anyway).
> 
> They are already doing the official recall, it's not just a rumor. And since they mentioned they need to replace a piece of hardware I think the problem might get serious in the long time if they are not sent in for repairs. WFS is not exactly a big issue by itself but a mass recall makes me think there is a deeper major root issue.
> 
> It supports 100 Hz but to get the option I read you have to use fullscreen window with no borders or something like that, I don't have the game to verify though.


Thank you for posting that. I didn't even see the discussion about black ops 3 with all the pitch forks screaming about scan lines and RMA and recalls and craziness.


----------



## Mikey-

-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Think what you want then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also a fact that the monitor has been removed from sale on all sites I keep a look on, because of issues (Amazon included). As far as I know they never released any "official statement" (as you call it) when they made a recall to fix the blue banding issue. But that was still a recall nonetheless


No, it is not a fact that Acer has recalled this monitor.

An Acer representative communicating with somebody in the middle of a thread at a forum does not constitute a recall. There might end up being a recall, but that has not happened yet.

Some people have spent a lot of money on this monitor, and now is not the time to be playing forum games. You yourself don't own this monitor, and therefore have nothing at stake here. I, however, do. As do a few others here.

I'm perfectly happy with my monitor, but if there IS a recall then I'll have to return it, which is obviously not something I want to do. To repeat: there has been no official recall of the Predator X34. Honestly, I don't understand why people feel the need to spread false information like this.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> -
> No, it is not a fact that Acer has recalled this monitor.
> 
> An Acer representative communicating with somebody in the middle of a thread at a forum does not constitute a recall. There might end up being a recall, but that has not happened yet.
> 
> Some people have spent a lot of money on this monitor, and now is not the time to be playing forum games. You yourself don't own this monitor, and therefore have nothing at stake here. I, however, do. As do a few others here.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with my monitor, but if there IS a recall then I'll have to return it, which is obviously not something I want to do. To repeat: there has been no official recall of the Predator X34. Honestly, I don't understand why people feel the need to spread false information like this.


True, I do not have it yet. I have it on pre-order and I was told Acer recalled the monitors (when I asked earlier today after waking up and reading the threads on here and Acer's forum) so they can't ship it to me yet but they have to send them all back. I don't see why you have to call it false information.

I was told so by the shop, the same was posted by someone working for Acer on their forum and the guy working for Microcenter confirmed they had to ship back all their monitors too even though they had just received them (along with another guy who talked to them on the phone if I recall right). Just because there isn't a news posted on their site it doesn't make it "unofficial". As I mentioned, believe what you want, I'm not gonna waste my time replying to you anymore


----------



## HansLanda007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> -
> No, it is not a fact that Acer has recalled this monitor.
> 
> An Acer representative communicating with somebody in the middle of a thread at a forum does not constitute a recall. There might end up being a recall, but that has not happened yet.
> 
> Some people have spent a lot of money on this monitor, and now is not the time to be playing forum games. You yourself don't own this monitor, and therefore have nothing at stake here. I, however, do. As do a few others here.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with my monitor, but if there IS a recall then I'll have to return it, which is obviously not something I want to do. To repeat: there has been no official recall of the Predator X34. Honestly, I don't understand why people feel the need to spread false information like this.


After reading all the RUMOURS on this thread I contacted ACER UK as my X34 is registered with them, I expressed my concern even tho I experience no problems BUT I don't want problems in the future.

The Acer Rep assured me there is no recall, should there ever be one those who have their monitor registered will be first to know as well as official company statement on their website.

I also questioned the rumor that the sale of the monitor has been pulled for now, they also said that in the UK Acer is struggling to keep up with the demand to the stores and there is no freeze on sales.

Just for that warm fuzzy feeling I then contacted Scan UK where I purchased my X34 for clarification, they said that they are unaware of a manufacturer recall and they taken another delivery this morning as the demand is unprecedented. He pointed out there had been reports of "some" faulty units but compared to the total sold the X34 has been highly successful and at the end of the day with every piece of technology you get faulty units.

I think for now I'm happy


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*
> 
> After reading all the RUMOURS on this thread I contacted ACER UK as my X34 is registered with them, I expressed my concern even tho I experience no problems BUT I don't want problems in the future.
> 
> The Acer Rep assured me there is no recall, should there ever be one those who have their monitor registered will be first to know as well as official company statement on their website.
> 
> I also questioned the rumor that the sale of the monitor has been pulled for now, they also said that in the UK Acer is struggling to keep up with the demand to the stores and there is no freeze on sales.
> 
> Just for that warm fuzzy feeling I then contacted Scan UK where I purchased my X34 for clarification, they said that they are unaware of a manufacturer recall and they taken another delivery this morning as the demand is unprecedented. He pointed out there had been reports of "some" faulty units but compared to the total sold the X34 has been highly successful and at the end of the day with every piece of technology you get faulty units.
> 
> I think for now I'm happy


Thank you.

Finally a voice of reason.

How did you register your monitor - online? I haven't done that. Guess I'd better see about that. I thought my store receipt would be enough.


----------



## HansLanda007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Finally a voice of reason.
> 
> How did you register your monitor - online? I haven't done that. Guess I'd better see about that. I thought my store receipt would be enough.


No problem glad I could put your mind at rest as rumor control is out is getting out of hand here and the thread is spoiled.

Just got to http://www.acer.co.uk/ac/en/GB/content/home (or whatever your region is)

Create account under MyAcer and input your serial number under register my product, when you input the serial it should automatically switch to Predator X34. Serial Number is on the box as well as the monitor.

Your receipt would have sufficed should there ever be a recall or you send it back to the shop, but Acer would never know you own one if not registered so they would be unable to notify you of problem. I presume you would only find out from official statement.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*
> 
> No problem glad I could put your mind at rest as rumor control is out is getting out of hand here and the thread is spoiled.
> 
> Just got to http://www.acer.co.uk/ac/en/GB/content/home (or whatever your region is)
> 
> Create account under MyAcer and input your serial number under register my product, when you input the serial it should automatically switch to Predator X34. Serial Number is on the box as well as the monitor.
> 
> Your receipt would have sufficed should there ever be a recall or you send it back to the shop, but Acer would never know you own one if not registered so they would be unable to notify you of problem. I presume you would only find out from official statement.


Also appreciate you posting your experience as I was starting to get annoyed reading all this speculation about a recall that was completely unfounded.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*
> 
> No problem glad I could put your mind at rest as rumor control is out is getting out of hand here and the thread is spoiled.
> 
> Just got to http://www.acer.co.uk/ac/en/GB/content/home (or whatever your region is)
> 
> Create account under MyAcer and input your serial number under register my product, when you input the serial it should automatically switch to Predator X34. Serial Number is on the box as well as the monitor.
> 
> Your receipt would have sufficed should there ever be a recall or you send it back to the shop, but Acer would never know you own one if not registered so they would be unable to notify you of problem. I presume you would only find out from official statement.


As Hans said, your serial number is on the box, and when you register the product for your country the Predator X34 is immediately recognized.

To be on the safe side, everyone who is presently happy with their monitor should probably register.

The funny thing is, even though this monitor is easily the best monitor I've ever owned (G-sync is even better than I had hoped), reading through the complaints kind of brought me down a little. And it had nothing to do with the monitor itself. The horizontal scan line issue, in particular, really got to me. I even downloaded the pendulum demo, and started scrutinizing my monitor with a magnifying glass before finally realizing how completely absurd I was being.

I hope that you guys with problems get everything sorted out. But my monitor is perfectly fine. It's more than fine. I love it.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Also appreciate you posting your experience as I was starting to get annoyed reading all this speculation about a recall that was completely unfounded.


Well the recall is happening, so retailers will not have monitors for a long time.


----------



## funfordcobra

How is it unfounded when an acer rep on the acer predator forums on the official acer site stated it just yesterday? lmao. Its already been quoted and linked here and I'm not digging it up again.

On the same thread, (Official Acer Forum) there is a Microcenter manager which also stated days ago that Acer has requested that all units be shipped back to acer.


----------



## skypine27

The police will come to your house and take your monitor away from you if you didn't comply with the recall.


----------



## BethorMorgan

sorry for DUMB question

*where is the serial on the monitor ?*









the box is in the basement....I'd like to avoid a trip to my infested dungeon if I can


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> The police will come to your house and take your monitor away from you if you didn't comply with the recall.


lol according to some people that's how it sounds haha


----------



## HansLanda007

I can also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> sorry for DUMB question
> 
> *where is the serial on the monitor ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the box is in the basement....I'd like to avoid a trip to my infested dungeon if I can


The serial number is underneath the left side of the monitor as you look at it.


----------



## Crimson AL

Sorry if this is a dumb question but is there a way to know if Gsync is on like on the Swift where there's the red ring on the base?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansLanda007*
> 
> I can also
> The serial number is underneath the left side of the monitor as you look at it.


Thanks - Found it

in case other needs to find it: *look at monitor, just to the left of the predator logo, on the bottom side, behind the leds,
*

just registered mine to Acer, just in case.

I belong to the group of the " I don't wanna send it back unless strictly necessary"
I have no issue at all, the half back lit up happened 1 or 2 times and not recently.
the low BLB in the corner cannot be cured

The only one that scares me is the "scanline", I haven't see those, even with pendulum demo but I'm not running recent GPU nor 100hz (I'm on a GTX670SLI 95hz with Gsync enabled)


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well the recall is happening, so retailers will not have monitors for a long time.


Acer has not made a statement of any kind about a recall.

And no, a community representative appearing in the middle of a thread to assisst customers with problems does NOT constitute a recall. Do you even know what a recall is? It's when a company issues a statement instructing customers how, where, and when, to return their defective products. No such statement exists.

Did you not read what Hans above just wrote? He contacted Acer, and they said to him, point blank, there is no recall.

And, yes, the monitor is still being sold.

Here:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_re=Acer_predator_x34-_-24-009-869-_-Product

But that's not going to matter to you because you are determined to stir up trouble. Whichever site I link to, you're just going to say they shouldn't be selling the monitor. There is no arguing with you.

Am I saying there won't be a recall? No I am not. What I'm saying is that as of right now, November 7, 2015, there has not been a recall.

This is a serious matter. Many people like myself and Hans have X34s that are working perfectly. The last thing we want to do is send them back. If there is a recall, we'll have to send them back, since a recall would mean the monitor has serious issues.

It is absolutely clear to me that, for whatever reasons, you WANT this monitor to be defective. That you WANT us to be inconvenienced. And that you WANT to see bad things happen to people.

NOTE:

Guys, I strongly advise you to block Metros. He is not even trying to be fair or just - he is simply trying to stir the pot. I myself spent a lot of money on this monitor, and I certainly don't appreciate the antics of this individual.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question but is there a way to know if Gsync is on like on the Swift where there's the red ring on the base?


This is an excellent question.

Go to your menu on the monitor. Locate 'Ambient Light'. Locate LED Color. Select MNT status. You're done.

Red = Gsync on. White = Gsync off.


----------



## johnpotter82

I have not seen a scanline yet...honestly I own a flawless monitor...it runs at 100. Noise free. I dont look for things like dead puxels or blb, but i havent noticed any....it looks great in games and day to day usage... For me this monitor is my fav piece of hardware in a long time. Anyone concidering buying this monitor to USE and play games on its the best money can buy.


----------



## Mikey-

Other thoughts:

1) The TFT Central guys recommended RGB, brightness, and contrast values - I finally stepped away from that, and did my own thing... I like my own settings much more.

2) The onscreen display was a complete nightmare when I first started using it. Now, after two weeks, I can zip through the menu, and only ocassionally get something wrong. (I swear out loud when I push the wrong button)

3) I originally thought the lighting was a gimmick, but I'm using it now to signify whether or not Gsync is working. Red means yes. White means no. I've come to love seeing the red light on. It further illuminates my already illuminated keyboard. I just like the look of it.

4) Placement of the USB hub on the back of the monitor, where it can't be seen, or easily reached, is astonishingly my only real complaint with this monitor.

All in all, this monitor, even after two weeks, still blows me away every time I run a game. My Watch Dogs performance, in particular, is just astonishing.

Unless Acer informs us that these monitors are defective, and will break in the long run, there is no way in hell I'm returning mine. No way. In a world where there's so much poverty, and so much suffering, how privileged and spoiled I am to own something like this, and to get so much joy out of gaming. I consider myself to be one of the luckiest people on the planet.


----------



## funfordcobra

Keeping.


----------



## mackanz

Sorry for being honest, but that is the worst pc stand/table i have ever seen. and the way you have it standing, it is tilted too (if that is a carpet on the carpet).


----------



## skypine27

Cobra:

I'm legitimately concerned for your vision if you sit that close to your monitor bro.


----------



## Mikey-

I like FunFordCobra's setup. It's free of clutter. The nvidia cards on the wall are cool too, as is the R2 mug. Not too bad.


----------



## funfordcobra

I play at arms length. The table tilts because the PC tower alone weighs about 95 lbs.


----------



## Pathway

I have no issues what so ever
And almost no BLB


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pathway*
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issues what so ever
> And almost no BLB


From my understanding you have BLB but maybe thats ok for you. I have this monitor and i believe it's similar to what i have, i will take some pictures later today, but on the dark scenes i will definitely notice the BLB on the corners.


----------



## Pathway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> From my understanding you have BLB but maybe thats ok for you. I have this monitor and i believe it's similar to what i have, i will take some pictures later today, but on the dark scenes i will definitely notice the BLB on the corners.


I didnt say that i had no BLB


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Almost no BLB? Really? Dude, I can see IPS glow all the way around the monitor border and it's not what I would call 'almost no BLB. Turn off the LED light bar on the bottom of the monitor and it would look much worse as that would make your phone camera use a larger simulated aperature opening. This is proof again that IPS glow is an individual perspective and is subjective to the individual's physiology and personal preferences. My X34 has about the same amount IPS glow, but no way would I call it "almost no BLB"


----------



## Pathway

Ok lets put it like this
Its not that much and its not disturbing me


----------



## Mikey-

Hi,

I have some comments to make about the scan line scandal.

This morning while running the pendulum demo I was finally able to see what some of you guys are talking about. The scan line effect is so subtle that you have to know exactly what you're looking for. While running the pendulum demo at 45 FPS I can see almost indescribable lines, akin to the type you might see on fine writing paper. And yes this goes away when you disable G-Sync.

Here's the thing. I'll likely be using this monitor for a good three years (until the next big thing comes along - whatever that is). If this issue hadn't been pointed out to me I would happily have gone the entire three years without ever having noticed it. Yes, it's that subtle. I'm not joking when I say that I wish I hadn't read about the issue. I seriously never would've noticed it.

As soon as I saw the scan lines, I immediately started running a bunch of games to see if I could spot the lines. The only game I can actually see the scan lines in is Watch Dogs, which runs at 45 FPS maxed out on my machine. It's funny because even last night I was absolutely blown away by Watch Dogs on this monitor. Now, if I stop playing the game, and stare up at the clouds, when they're white, then I can barely make out the lines. If I look elsewhere - at buildings, say, or down at the road - I can't see the lines. I can only make them out when looking at a solid colour, and only in Watch Dogs.

If I stop searching for scan lines, all I see is smooth gameplay of the kind you rarely see, even at 60 FPS on a 60 Hz monitor.

I have two GTX 980s, btw. The issue, as everyone else has stated, goes away with higher frames, and most of my games are running in the 70-100 range. To repeat, so far, of the 40 or so triple-A games I have installed, I can only see the scan lines in Watch Dogs, and only if I stop playing and search for them.

Okay, so in my opinion, this 'issue' is likely going to separate the 'glass is half empty' people from the 'glass is half full' people. I think you understand what I'm saying here.

Is this issue the horseman of the apocalypse? Will all our Gsync modules die on us? If so, then it's a problem. If not... wow, guys, I personally would feel like a bloody fool returning this to NCIX and explaining the 'issue'.

For me personally the good outweighs the bad by a country mile here. Just my thoughts on the matter. Take 'em or leave 'em.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> -snip-


The lines themselves seem to vary in intensity from unit to unit. In some cases it may very well warrant an RMA.

I would argue that in any case, the issue needs to be rectified.


----------



## Mikey-

So I've just this minute had another look at Watch Dogs, and maybe my scan line problem isn't as pronounced as others, but if I were a salesperson, and somebody brought back a monitor for this reason, I'd think they were barking mad.

To see the scan lines I have to stop moving Aiden and stare straight at the clouds and focus my eyes on the lines, which I can barely make out. I mean, the lines are perceptible on an unmoving solid colour, but barely.

The second I start playing the game again - walking or driving around - forget about it... I can't make out the lines at all. In my other games, which all operate above 60 FPS, I'm seeing nothing - no scan lines to speak of whatsoever.

I'm not saying other people haven't got it worse than me. If they do then they need to return the monitor. But if people are seeing the exact same thing I'm seeing then I'm quite frankly shocked that this would be viewed an issue. The slight backlight bleed I have when the monitor is black is a bigger issue than this.

Well, I don't know what to say. I'll keep reading. We need to hear from everyone though. If you're a lurker, and you own this monitor, please join the forum and let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The lines themselves seem to vary in intensity from unit to unit. In some cases it may very well warrant an RMA.
> 
> I would argue that in any case, the issue needs to be rectified.


Let me play the role of The Devil's Advocate here.

Let's suppose the scan line issue is the result of overclocking this particular panel to 100Hz. Would you want your money back?

Because I'm seeing people at this, and other forums, saying they'll be sending this monitor back and buying a non-Gsync 60 Hz panel - most people are saying they'll buy the one from Dell.

Really? A Non-Gsync panel? At 3440x1440? At 60 Hz?

So the terrible stutter that results from crappy fixed frequency displays is less of an issue than these minor scan lines that are barely noticeable? That astonishes me.

No way am I giving up G-sync at 3440x1440. And no way am I giving up 100 FPS. Fixed frequency monitors are now dead to me. They flat out suck. The associated problems are FAR more of an issue than these minor scan lines (which I'm seeing in just one game).

Again, maybe by some miracle I lucked out and got a good panel. At this point it's hard to make out how big the problem is. I just have a feeling that this is being overblown.


----------



## funfordcobra

that's one of the best examples ive seen of little blb.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Acer has not made a statement of any kind about a recall.
> 
> And no, a community representative appearing in the middle of a thread to assisst customers with problems does NOT constitute a recall. Do you even know what a recall is? It's when a company issues a statement instructing customers how, where, and when, to return their defective products. No such statement exists.
> 
> Did you not read what Hans above just wrote? He contacted Acer, and they said to him, point blank, there is no recall.
> 
> And, yes, the monitor is still being sold.
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_re=Acer_predator_x34-_-24-009-869-_-Product
> 
> But that's not going to matter to you because you are determined to stir up trouble. Whichever site I link to, you're just going to say they shouldn't be selling the monitor. There is no arguing with you.
> 
> Am I saying there won't be a recall? No I am not. What I'm saying is that as of right now, November 7, 2015, there has not been a recall.
> 
> This is a serious matter. Many people like myself and Hans have X34s that are working perfectly. The last thing we want to do is send them back. If there is a recall, we'll have to send them back, since a recall would mean the monitor has serious issues.
> 
> It is absolutely clear to me that, for whatever reasons, you WANT this monitor to be defective. That you WANT us to be inconvenienced. And that you WANT to see bad things happen to people.
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> Guys, I strongly advise you to block Metros. He is not even trying to be fair or just - he is simply trying to stir the pot. I myself spent a lot of money on this monitor, and I certainly don't appreciate the antics of this individual.


So ACER saying that there was a fault at the hardware level (could reduce longevity of the monitor) then the Microcenter person saying "All ACER Predator X34 monitors are being sent back to ACER due to recall" it is a recall.

Also you can contact ACER, however how do we know they were told to say that or have no clue what is going on (like normal) ACER customer support is terrible, there are many issues to fix, so the recall was needed.

Not every has no issues, a lot of people seem to have issues with the monitor, so the recall was needed. This was a terrible release which was rushed to beat other competitors. Also the line issues is not even being fixed by the recall.

So Newegg are still selling faulty monitors even after the recall.

Also I would not say "many" people have no issues with this monitor.

Also a recall would be good because this monitor has so many issues with it.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Also I would not say "many" people have no issues with this monitor.


Its pretty obvious that you're against this display at a core level, otherwise there is no reason for you to keep perpetuating these comments.. However, in the case of what I quoted, what you are stating is completely irrelevant since you have nothing to back it up.

I can just as easily say that the vast majority of users have no issues at all but its entirely conjecture and not based on fact.

If you wanna keep on with your witch hunt then by all means go ahead. But don't expect level-headed and logical people to take anything you say with a shred of legitimacy.


----------



## johnpotter82

Yeah, We really need a thread for non miserable people to talk about the monitor and optimizing games for it.....or cool backgrounds...IDK anything but some of this scanline, recall vs no recall, BLB Trash This thread is really kinda sour. The other x34 thread seems even worse.


----------



## skypine27

No issues with my monitor.

Similar blb/ips glow as my previous curved LG 34" (which uses the exact same panel as the x34). If you played on big ips panels before, you shouldn't even notice it.

Over clocked to 100hz on first try.

No coil whine but my hearing I have to admit is not stellar.

No grey scan lines but I'm gaming on 2 X Titan Xs over clocked under custom water so frame rate stays pretty high.

No idea if I have the wake from sleep mode. I haven't used sleep mode or a screen saver since the crt days. You guys do realize there is no possibility of image burn-in on any modern screen right? Just leave the damn monitor on the entire time your PC is on and when you go to bed at night turn off your computer. It's not that hard.

Maybe I'm just lucky and got a good one from a decent batch (got it from new egg during very first pre order)


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> No issues with my monitor.
> 
> Similar blb/ips glow as my previous curved LG 34" (which uses the exact same panel as the x34). If you played on big ips panels before, you shouldn't even notice it.
> 
> Over clocked to 100hz on first try.
> 
> No coil whine but my hearing I have to admit is not stellar.
> 
> No grey scan lines but I'm gaming on 2 X Titan Xs over clocked under custom water so frame rate stays pretty high.
> 
> No idea if I have the wake from sleep mode. I haven't used sleep mode or a screen saver since the crt days. You guys do realize there is no possibility of image burn-in on any modern screen right? Just leave the damn monitor on the entire time your PC is on and when you go to bed at night turn off your computer. It's not that hard.
> 
> Maybe I'm just lucky and got a good one from a decent batch (got it from new egg during very first pre order)


Did you run the pendulum demo, because I only noticed the issue after running that. I'm pretty much the same as you though. Right now I'm pretty happy.

The scan lines are a little worrisome because they might develop. I'm also a little worried that NCIX (where I purchased this monitor) has basically obliterated it from their website. It's clearly not out of stock at NCIX. They're no longer selling it, period. Maybe Metros got to them?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> Yeah, We really need a thread for non miserable people to talk about the monitor and optimizing games for it.....or cool backgrounds...IDK anything but some of this scanline, recall vs no recall, BLB Trash This thread is really kinda sour. The other x34 thread seems even worse.


They should have left the owners club intact for this.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> Yeah, We really need a thread for non miserable people to talk about the monitor and optimizing games for it.....or cool backgrounds...IDK anything but some of this scanline, recall vs no recall, BLB Trash This thread is really kinda sour. The other x34 thread seems even worse.


Well I've been raving like an idiot about Watch Dogs. The most positive thing I can say about this monitor is that it's taken a game that runs like garbage, and utterly transformed it.

Here's what caught me by surprise though:

I thought G-Sync was really meant to smooth out 45-60 FPS gameplay. And while it does do that, where this monitor really shines is between 70 and 100 FPS. With a fixed frequency display, you pretty much have to match the frequency of your monitor with your minimum frame rate. If your lowest frame rate is around 65 then you have to clock your monitor at 65 Hz, to avoid stutter.

With G-sync there's none of that.

In some games I'm seeing wicked frame rate fluctuations, but because these fluctuations are all above 60 FPS I'm not seeing any stutter - simply awesome. If you offered me a night in bed with Madison Ivy, or this monitor, I would take the monitor. That is what I am talking about, my friends.

(BTW, Madison Ivy has scan lines too.)


----------



## johnpotter82

Its been great.... ive been playing black ops 3 all weekend...the game does not support over 60hz in 21/9 for whatever reason (you can use windowed but it studders like crazy)..cant wait for fallout 4.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> Its been great.... ive been playing black ops 3 all weekend...the game does not support over 60hz in 21/9 for whatever reason (you can use windowed but it studders like crazy)..cant wait for fallout 4.


I can't believe we're just 24 hours away from Fallout 4. Must... stay... alive.


----------



## koroshiya8

Encountered this on Saturday..



Second time i got this........... it's already reported i know, just sharing.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Guys, I strongly advise you to block Metros. He is not even trying to be fair or just - he is simply trying to stir the pot. I myself spent a lot of money on this monitor, and I certainly don't appreciate the antics of this individual.


1) asking for other people to block someone YOU don't agree with is NOT allowed on these forums.
2) If a major seller and hardware sellers say that the monitor is being RECALLED to Acer and some random Acer rep says they are not, I believe the hardware sellers, NOT Acer. Never listen to what random reps say on forums. Remember when Ilyama came out with a firmware update and sent it to digitalversus to enable their thru mode+overdrive at 144hz on one of their gaming monitors, then someone contacted Ilyama to get their monitor upgraded and the rep said "no such firmware update exists?"

Link:
http://www.digitalversus.com/lcd-monitor/iiyama-prolite-gb2488hsu-p19788/test.html

Yeah--it's very common for someone not to know what someone else is doing at their own company, these days !

Since you decided to be a JERK to Metros for telling the TRUTH, I'll be blocking YOU in return.


----------



## skypine27

Fallout 4 footage is being leaked on the consoles already and it's locked at 30FPS/1080p and the actual rate quite often drops below that.

I'm hoping the PC version isn't locked at 60. There actually are some games that are though most can be circumvented by doing a manual edtit of an *.ini or *.cfg file. Arma 3 comes to mind recently (it's capped at 60 unless you edit the cfg file)

Can't wait to play fallout 4 at (hopefully) 100 fps!!


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> Encountered this on Saturday..
> 
> 
> 
> Second time i got this........... it's already reported i know, just sharing.


Does cycling the power get rid of that?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> Encountered this on Saturday..
> 
> 
> 
> Second time i got this........... it's already reported i know, just sharing.


Was this a wake-from-sleep issue, or did it happen out of the blue?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Fallout 4 footage is being leaked on the consoles already and it's locked at 30FPS/1080p and the actual rate quite often drops below that.
> 
> I'm hoping the PC version isn't locked at 60. There actually are some games that are though most can be circumvented by doing a manual edtit of an *.ini or *.cfg file. Arma 3 comes to mind recently (it's capped at 60 unless you edit the cfg file)
> 
> Can't wait to play fallout 4 at (hopefully) 100 fps!!


Honestly, nothing surprises me anymore.

Hoping for 21:9 support, and an unlocked FPS - neither is guaranteed.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> 1) asking for other people to block someone YOU don't agree with is NOT allowed on these forums..


Spreading false information is not allowed at this forum.

As of right now - November 8th, 2015 - Acer has NOT recalled this monitor. I've registered this monitor with Acer, and I'm in communication with both ACER and NCIX, the store from which I bought the monitor.

As someone who spent $2000 CAD on this monitor, I consider a recall to be a VERY serious matter. I will not stand by and watch a person spread false information, saying that a product has been recalled, when it absolutely has not been.

Suggesting that I 'disagree' with Metros is utterly absurd. Do you want me to give you the phone numbers of Acer and NCIX.? You can call them yourself. There is no recall.


----------



## skypine27

I think there are a few non native English speakers on here and what's happening is the word "recall" is being used incorrectly.

As far as I can tell, acer did ask retailers to pull the x34 presumably until they can fix the wake from sleep isusue, then acer will send them out again.

This is different from a "real" recall which would be acer putting out a statement "all x34 owners should return their unit for repair..."

That's an actual recall (similar to one in the auto industry). Asking online sellers not to sell anymore until acer can tweak them, well that's a little different.


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> Yeah, We really need a thread for non miserable people to talk about the monitor and optimizing games for it.....or cool backgrounds...IDK anything but some of this scanline, recall vs no recall, BLB Trash This thread is really kinda sour. The other x34 thread seems even worse.


Here's the wallpaper I'm using at the moment:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://imageshack.com/i/pbzxMbrlj



This one is on my lock screen:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://imageshack.com/i/hlkSHOZGj


----------



## BethorMorgan

I agree with Skypine27 - I'm a registered owner too. *no communication from ACER*

This morning I had the worst Wake From Sleep in 2 weeks - nothing has changed since yesterday in my config, so there is a good measure of randomness even in the WFS issue

I hope Scan lines can be addressed with Drivers / firmware. If they are really a flaw of the panel hardware...well we are doomed.

But I'm glad somebody decided to move away the thread from useless discussion whether a RECALL is going to happen or not (of even if it's already happening)
so here's my contribution

*Talking about games:* I'm a Quality freak more than a FPS hunter
Just for your info, in Batman AA GOTY , yesterday I've achieved 20 FPS more with same quality setting simply by using my second GPU for Physix instead of the CPU
later those 20 FPS became additional x4 MS & x4 SGSS...I told you I'm a Quality Freak.

I've bought this monitor to use Gsync in the 45-70 FPS area. This way I crank up quality insanely and still have good playabilty

*Do you know if there's a "per application" setting for Physix ?* in NV Inspector I cant find it....

here's my Desktop and log on screen


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## koroshiya8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Was this a wake-from-sleep issue, or did it happen out of the blue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> Does cycling the power get rid of that?


Sorry for the late reply ........ yes... once i off and on the black side is gone and it's from a wake up

2nd time it's happened and from similar situation.


----------



## Mikey-

Guys, please bare with me, because there's something I need to get off my chest... ever since noticing the scan lines in the pendulum demo I've been obsessed with trying to spot these lines while gaming.

I hate repeating myself, but I can't help it: out of all my games, I can literally only spot the scan lines by looking directly at the clouds in Watch Dogs - and even then I'm only seeing the lines because I know exactly what to look for.

I'm heading off to work this morning, but I woke up early and spent thirty minutes 'playing' The Witcher 3. I was really searching for scan lines. Plain and simple, The Witcher 3, maxed out, is gorgeous on this monitor, just gorgeous, and there are no visible scan lines whatsoever.

I'm not speaking for anyone else... only myself... but although I can see the lines while running the pendulum demo, in-game (at least for me) this is a complete non-issue. When I get home from work tonight I am immediately going to delete that damned pendulum demo. I wish I'd never seen the bloody thing.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Mikey...You are human !
I believe most of us gamers will do exactly as you.
Dont worry about what you wrote, it makes perfectly sense

Personally, I think I saw some minor scanlines in Pendulum demo - _*nowhere else*_
I'm not asking for a replacement for that (risking a different unit being returned with maybe worse BLB)
Probably not even the wake from sleep issue would have me replace my unit ...

I'm enjoyng my "beasty" monitor and will not want anythign different

regards


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Its pretty obvious that you're against this display at a core level, otherwise there is no reason for you to keep perpetuating these comments.. However, in the case of what I quoted, what you are stating is completely irrelevant since you have nothing to back it up.
> 
> I can just as easily say that the vast majority of users have no issues at all but its entirely conjecture and not based on fact.
> 
> If you wanna keep on with your witch hunt then by all means go ahead. But don't expect level-headed and logical people to take anything you say with a shred of legitimacy.


How can you "easily say" when there are no statistics of how many people bought the ACER Predator X34 and how many people have issues. There could be 80 percent of people with issues or they could be 30 percent of people with issues. We do not know, however if we take the forums as an example, many people have issues with this monitor.

So let me say this, why does NCIX not have the monitor on their website anymore

Also why did a Microcenter employee say that they are sending all the monitors back to ACER

Then a few hours later, ACER say that there is a hardware level fault and the monitors need returning

Well of course ACER reps are going to say "everything is fine, no issues, no recall, this is a perfect monitor" so I would say this is a recall, to fix one issue.


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Guys, please bare with me, because there's something I need to get off my chest... ever since noticing the scan lines in the pendulum demo I've been obsessed with trying to spot these lines while gaming.
> 
> I hate repeating myself, but I can't help it: out of all my games, I can literally only spot the scan lines by looking directly at the clouds in Watch Dogs - and even then I'm only seeing the lines because I know exactly what to look for.
> 
> I'm heading off to work this morning, but I woke up early and spent thirty minutes 'playing' The Witcher 3. I was really searching for scan lines. Plain and simple, The Witcher 3, maxed out, is gorgeous on this monitor, just gorgeous, and there are no visible scan lines whatsoever.
> 
> I'm not speaking for anyone else... only myself... but although I can see the lines while running the pendulum demo, in-game (at least for me) this is a complete non-issue. When I get home from work tonight I am immediately going to delete that damned pendulum demo. I wish I'd never seen the bloody thing.


Yeah...dont let it drive you nuts..Everything has quirks...ignorance is bliss tho.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Let me play the role of The Devil's Advocate here.
> 
> Let's suppose the scan line issue is the result of overclocking this particular panel to 100Hz. Would you want your money back?


Thought about this for a little while, and let's just say I'm unable to return my current unit. I'll try to train myself to get over it, and to ignore it when I see it and be glad I'm fortunate enough to be able to even afford something like this. How many people can enjoy something like this? Not the majority.

With that said, if I can return it and get a unit with less BLB, no wfs issue, and less noticeable scan lines then I would love to do that and will go without a monitor for a little while to do so. If the scan lines are still there, but to a lesser degree, I'd probably be happy. On the other hand if it is just as bad (if it fails the desktop grey box test), or worse, I may consider some other options when they become available.


----------



## HansLanda007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Other thoughts:
> 
> 1) The TFT Central guys recommended RGB, brightness, and contrast values - I finally stepped away from that, and did my own thing... I like my own settings much more.
> 
> 2) The onscreen display was a complete nightmare when I first started using it. Now, after two weeks, I can zip through the menu, and only ocassionally get something wrong. (I swear out loud when I push the wrong button)
> 
> 3) I originally thought the lighting was a gimmick, but I'm using it now to signify whether or not Gsync is working. Red means yes. White means no. I've come to love seeing the red light on. It further illuminates my already illuminated keyboard. I just like the look of it.
> 
> 4) Placement of the USB hub on the back of the monitor, where it can't be seen, or easily reached, is astonishingly my only real complaint with this monitor.
> 
> All in all, this monitor, even after two weeks, still blows me away every time I run a game. My Watch Dogs performance, in particular, is just astonishing.
> 
> Unless Acer informs us that these monitors are defective, and will break in the long run, there is no way in hell I'm returning mine. No way. In a world where there's so much poverty, and so much suffering, how privileged and spoiled I am to own something like this, and to get so much joy out of gaming. I consider myself to be one of the luckiest people on the planet.


What settings do you use with regards to number 1?
I tried the TFT Central settings and personally I think their recommended settings look bloody awful.


----------



## HansLanda007

I can see various salt mining operations are still in full swing.

A number of days have passed in the UK since this monitor went on sale and there is still no freeze on sales, shops are still dispatching units to the end user.

What ever happened to the "recall" (however it is interpenetrated in various native tongues)?

The internet is one vast rumor monger unfortunately, to hear the things about AMD you'd think they were the spawn of Satan. Stories just go round and around. I bought one of their cards when building a PC for a friend and almost felt like I was taking their PC's life in my hand, and every time I turned it on and everything was fine with zero problems I would think, what was all the fuss about?

On non-specialist forums you'll hear any Nvidia card recommended even for those on a tight budget when an AMD option would be better value but no, never ever under any circumstances buy an AMD card. Quite often though they'll innocently proclaim an AMD CPU as being perfectly acceptable though, and that's one thing that has fallen behind Intel's offerings quite badly. Such is the Internet.

The herd mentality seems to have likewise decided that Acer is the devil's work and to shun it in future. The witch burning's have begun.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> How can you "easily say" when there are no statistics of how many people bought the ACER Predator X34 and how many people have issues. There could be 80 percent of people with issues or they could be 30 percent of people with issues. We do not know, however if we take the forums as an example, many people have issues with this monitor.
> 
> So let me say this, why does NCIX not have the monitor on their website anymore
> 
> Also why did a Microcenter employee say that they are sending all the monitors back to ACER
> 
> Then a few hours later, ACER say that there is a hardware level fault and the monitors need returning
> 
> Well of course ACER reps are going to say "everything is fine, no issues, no recall, this is a perfect monitor" so I would say this is a recall, to fix one issue.


Do you know what a recall is? If you did you wouldn't be claiming that this is one.

A recall is when a company requests that all of their products are returned due to a potential issue with a product.. in the case of a car for example, it could be a part that is known to malfunction and so the company has to mitigate the risk and request cars be returned or taken to be repaired to fix them.

Has Acer released any such notice? NO. Have they sent notices to any owners of the x34 thus far? NO. Will they if they discover that they do need to be recalled for any reason? Absolutely.

The point of the matter is that until this point, no such recall has been announced and no matter how much you keep insisting that Acer is already in the midst of one secrectly IT DOES NOT MAKE IT SO. So please for the love of god stop perpetuating what you personally believe as some fact. Its NOT FACT.. I'm not saying that it won't turn out that they issue a recall.. its very possible they will. but until such time, all you're doing is spouting misinformation.

Lastly, Acer pulling their product from stores to have them shipped back for a repair is NOT a recall. Again, you keep insisting that it is, but you are wrong. WRONG.


----------



## Falkentyne

Can you guys stop fighting?
The monitors were recalled.
Otherwise they would still be for sale.
STOP Trying to compare CARS with computers, jesus Christ...people have been using CAR analogies for the last 15 years. it's getting old now.
COMPUTERS DONT KILL PEOPLE. cars DO.


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Can you guys stop fighting?
> The monitors were recalled.
> Otherwise they would still be for sale.
> STOP Trying to compare CARS with computers, jesus Christ...people have been using CAR analogies for the last 15 years. it's getting old now.
> COMPUTERS DONT KILL PEOPLE. cars DO.


Yet!...... computers dont kill people yet.


----------



## l88bastar

Computers Kill People all the time!!!


----------



## HansLanda007

I must be quick and provide a link below to a guide for 21:9 and better FOV when using Ultrawide while playing Fallout 4.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/377160

Now I must go as I believe there is a crack team of ACER forces traveling to my location via helicopter to make me disappear and reclaim my monitor, so I heard on a forum anyway.


----------



## blackforce

yep was over at the microcenter this morning and they have been told to stop selling and send all x34 monitors back to acer they have been recalled, so you guys who have this half working thing keep it if that will make you feel better lol.


----------



## -terabyte-

Clearly there is a language barrier so let's put it this way and make everyone happy:

Quote:


> Acer has "recalled" all unsold monitors back for a hardware upgrade.


(Want to call it a partial recall while we're at it?







)


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> yep was over at the microcenter this morning and they have been told to stop selling and send all x34 monitors back to acer they have been recalled, so you guys who have this half working thing keep it if that will make you feel better lol.


By the time you get one ill be on 4k oled 96hz...enjpy your "perfect" version


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Guys, please bare with me, because there's something I need to get off my chest... ever since noticing the scan lines in the pendulum demo I've been obsessed with trying to spot these lines while gaming.
> 
> I hate repeating myself, but I can't help it: out of all my games, I can literally only spot the scan lines by looking directly at the clouds in Watch Dogs - and even then I'm only seeing the lines because I know exactly what to look for.
> 
> I'm heading off to work this morning, but I woke up early and spent thirty minutes 'playing' The Witcher 3. I was really searching for scan lines. Plain and simple, The Witcher 3, maxed out, is gorgeous on this monitor, just gorgeous, and there are no visible scan lines whatsoever.
> 
> I'm not speaking for anyone else... only myself... but although I can see the lines while running the pendulum demo, in-game (at least for me) this is a complete non-issue. When I get home from work tonight I am immediately going to delete that damned pendulum demo. I wish I'd never seen the bloody thing.


I'm in the same boat as you. Is there different severities of the issue?

I'm definitely NOT arguing that the lines are acceptable. They shouldn't be there. That said, for me to notice them I have to lean right forward and stop moving in any game I'm playing and only then can I faintly see them (for example I have to really stare at the clouds in AC: Unity. I've never 'naturally' spotted them, if that makes sense. I can definitely tell they're there in the pendulum demo.

I almost wish I'd never read about the issue, because otherwise my monitor has been just what I wanted so far. I'm past the 14 day return date, so unless Scan would accept it as a fault I don't have a choice on whether to keep it. Part of me is OK with that as I'm 99% sure in a week or two this will (hopefully) never bother me again.

Again, I'm not arguing that it's right - or that people aren't having more severe instances of it. Just my experience.


----------



## johnpotter82

Its really your call...if you honestly plan on keeping the monitor for 3-5 years then yeah I would try and get it fixed....if your the type to always chase the latest and greatest.....then stop looking for scan lines all day !!!!!! Everything has issues. Even if you got a monitor crafted by the gods handed down in a sacred moment.....your still going to have texture pop in games, the lights will still flicker, your going to have glitches, they will hard lock games at 60fps for whatever reason. 4k is looming on the horizon. Windows 10 is going to crash your rig after updates, some punk kid is gonna hack steam and shut down the servers....(do I need to keep going) nothing is perfect. If it was created by a human being its ultimately flawed in some fashion.


----------



## Mikey-

Unbelievable. For many of us, Fallout 4 will be our first brand new triple-A title with our new monitor - and the early word is that 21:9 is NOT supported.

Here's a fix posted by someone at Neogaf. Note: I haven't tried this yet, since my game is still locked on Steam.

21:9 INI tweak:

How to add 21:9 (ultrawide) support.
To have this game run in 21:9 without issue simply open Fallout4Prefs.ini in your documents (C:\Users\[name]\Documents\My Games\Fallout4\), and change the following lines to how they are below:

bTopMostWindow=1
bMaximizeWindow=1
bBorderless=1
bFull Screen=0
iSize H=XXXX
iSize W=YYYY

Where XXXX is whatever your horizontal resolution is aand YYYY is whatever your vertical resolution is.

Next do the same for the second Fallout4Prefs.ini located in wherever you insalled steam then steamapps\common\Fallout 4\Fallout 4.

Currently the hud will stretch, but this is a good start and hopefully the hud can be fixed (i'll look into it).

Credits to:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...scn=1447077828

My previous monitor was a Dell 2560x1080 display, so I'm used to this by now. Still, I expected Bethesda to get this right. Looks like we'll be playing with a stretched HUD. Oh well.


----------



## Amatyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Unbelievable. For many of us, Fallout 4 will be our first brand new triple-A title with our new monitor - and the early word is that 21:9 is NOT supported.


It's lame, isn't it. My hope is that while I finish off playing Witcher 3 someone can come up with a more comprehensive fix for Fallout 4.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> -snip-


Did this about 7 hours ago and it's been working fine. You only need to change the res though, and you only need to do it to the one file in my documents.

A smaller hud would be nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amatyr*
> 
> It's lame, isn't it. My hope is that while I finish off playing Witcher 3 someone can come up with a more comprehensive fix for Fallout 4.


You literally change the res in the ini and it works fine.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Did this about 7 hours ago and it's been working fine. You only need to change the res though, and you only need to do it to the one file in my documents.
> 
> A smaller hud would be nice.
> You literally change the res in the ini and it works fine.


Thanks.

It astonishes me that Bethesda couldn't delegate one person to make 21:9 accessible from the options menu, and also to fix the HUD.

21:9 is gaining in popularity. Three years ago I would've understood it. But not now. Not at all. Thanks for letting us know it works.


----------



## Amatyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> You literally change the res in the ini and it works fine.


The UI is messed up - see the annotated images here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3s56vn/fallout_4_no_support_for_219/


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amatyr*
> 
> The UI is messed up - see the annotated images here:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3s56vn/fallout_4_no_support_for_219/


It's just being stretched, and like I said needs to be made smaller. Nothing is lost. No doubt they left all the work for modders and the like.

What's more jarring is the 16:9 overlay you get when you enter the power armor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It astonishes me that Bethesda couldn't delegate one person to make 21:9 accessible from the options menu, and also to fix the HUD.
> 
> 21:9 is gaining in popularity. Three years ago I would've understood it. But not now. Not at all. Thanks for letting us know it works.


Not a problem! The hud takes a bit of getting used to, but it isn't game over for the 21:9 world. The intro video also played in 21:9 which was a small but nice thing. When I first loaded the game up and found it was in 800x600 with no option to change it, I was pretty annoyed!

I think the "custom" ini is for a custom hud. I'll play with it later.


----------



## funfordcobra

no SLI for FO4


----------



## skypine27

Looks like Fallout 4 also is capped at 60 FPS unless you do an ini edit. Can anyone confirm (I'm still away on vacation):

From 1 website:
Uncap your framerate
Fraps has been capping out at 60 frames-per-second as I play, which obviously isn't ideal for folks who want to fully utilize their 120 Hz or higher monitors. Here's how to unlock it:
Head to the Fallout4Prefs.ini file located by default in \Documents\My Games\Fallout4, open it and search for 'iPresentInterval=1'.
Change that 1 to a 0, hit save, and let your framerate run free. Be warned though, we've been unable to test it extensively, so unlocking the framerate might have some messy side effects.

From another website:

In Fallout 4, we had to navigate to \documents\my games\fallout 4\Fallout4Prefs.ini and set iPresentInterval to 0. This disables the framerate cap and, consequently, seems to eliminate spurious mouse behavior.
This file gets overwritten immediately upon launching the game again, though, so anyone borrowing our methodology to bench will need to set the file to read only. There is a custom preferences file that I'd imagine should act as an override to the core .ini file, but I'm not presently sure how to use it, so we went with the read-only method.


----------



## johnpotter82

See this is exactly what im talking about when i see people stressing over scan lines !!!!! Even if you could get a perfect monitor look what the devs do to us anyway... Call of duty black ops 3 =60fps in 21x9 !!!!!!! For no reason....now look at fallout... how can you worry about scanlines when the hud is stretched !!!!!!! Stretch marks! Now thats something to worry about. Honestly i cant believe fallout 4 if this is true, but with these devs lately id bet money it is. Its like they go out of the way to screw the high end gamers.


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> See this is exactly what im talking about when i see people stressing over scan lines !!!!! Even if you could get a perfect monitor look what the devs do to us anyway... Call of duty black ops 3 =60fps in 21x9 !!!!!!! For no reason....now look at fallout... how can you worry about scanlines when the hud is stretched !!!!!!! Stretch marks! Now thats something to worry about. Honestly i cant believe fallout 4 if this is true, but with these devs lately id bet money it is. Its like they go out of the way to screw the high end gamers.


Hopefully they'll fix BO3 +60 in full screen but choose windowed (full screen) and it will go over 60.


----------



## johnpotter82

It studders like mad in windowed. To the point of unplayable. I tried tweaking the config file but it didnt help...


----------



## Sketchus

So has anyone with scanlines decided to keep their monitor?

Like to know if I'm the only one


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Likelyhood is they will patch for higher frame rate and support for 21:9.

But no sli, I had a feeling. Precisely why I sold my 970sli for a TI. SLI is good when it works, but when it doesn't, your card sits there creating heat and taking power for nothing.


----------



## skypine27

Fallout 4 update:

From reading around, forcing disabling v-sync and the 60 fps framerate cap somewhat destroys the game engine (some monsters speed up, day/night cycle goes crazy, lock picking becomes impossible, etc). Evidently Skyrim (which uses the same engine as Fallout 4) has the same problems still.

Looks like we are probably going to be playing Fallout 4 at 60 fps, but at least we have g-sync







And hopefully a working fix to the hud at 3440 x 1440 soon....


----------



## Mikey-

Unbelievable.

No 21:9 support.
No SLI support.
Locked at 60 FPS.

Just unbelievable.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Fallout 4 update:
> 
> From reading around, forcing disabling v-sync and the 60 fps framerate cap somewhat destroys the game engine (some monsters speed up, day/night cycle goes crazy, lock picking becomes impossible, etc). Evidently Skyrim (which uses the same engine as Fallout 4) has the same problems still.
> 
> Looks like we are probably going to be playing Fallout 4 at 60 fps, but at least we have g-sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully a working fix to the hud at 3440 x 1440 soon....


Everything has been fine here, except for fast monsters however it's only been ghouls which I was assuming were meant to be fast.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Everything has been fine here, except for fast monsters however it's only been ghouls which I was assuming were meant to be fast.


Good to hear.

Which "way" did you uncap the 60? One way says for nvidia owners all you have to do is select v-sync off globally in the nvidia control panel and this uncaps fallout 4 (and obviously removes v-sync for all other games you may be playing as well).

The other way says you have to edit the ini file.

Which did you do ? And have you tried lock picking at >60 fps?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Good to hear.
> 
> Which "way" did you uncap the 60? One way says for nvidia owners all you have to do is select v-sync off globally in the nvidia control panel and this uncaps fallout 4 (and obviously removes v-sync for all other games you may be playing as well).
> 
> The other way says you have to edit the ini file.
> 
> Which did you do ? And have you tried lock picking at >60 fps?


Actually I originally did it via the .ini but I've just discovered it doesn't need to be done at all.

I just set iPresentInterval back to 1 and launched my game, and it's still able to reach 100fps. It seems bound in some way to g-sync. I'm using the monitor's built in FPS counter to confirm g-sync is working and the actual fps.

Disabling v-sync seems to be what's causing some issue, but maybe I'm missing it. How exactly does the day/night cycle go crazy? Mine has been, from what I can tell, totally normal. My settings within inspector are the default (v-sync on, standard/g-sync on).

Also, I'm obsessive about picking locks in the game, no troubles. Only thing is ghoul's are fast, but it looks natural, and good.


----------



## skypine27

Good to hear man.

The day-night cycle was what I had read about Skyrim >60 fps. Since it uses the same engine as Fallout 4, people were assuming it might have the same problem. However these may have been people who haven't actually played Fallout 4 uncapped so maybe they were just guessing (i still haven't played the game, won't get to till Thursday night )


----------



## funfordcobra

I just changed mine to 3340x1440 in ini edits and get no other problems. 100hz and no wonkey stuff


----------



## Mikey-

I've just spent four hours playing Fallout 4, and it was basically a four hour celebration of the monitor.

Here's the thing. I can't get SLI to work with this game. I installed Nvidia's so-called 'game ready' drivers, but there's simply no SLI profile to speak of (not exactly sure why Nvidia thinks these drivers are 'game ready'... but whatever). Some people are claiming you can force SLI through the control panel - but it didn't work for me. So I'm left with one GTX 980 functioning instead of two. This is the reason fixed frequency 3440x1440 monitors were never a consideration for me. If SLI doesn't work, then you're basically screwed.

My frames were all over the place, fluctuating between 45 and 75 FPS. On a fixed frequency monitor this would've been a disaster of epic proportions. On the X34, however, I barely noticed the fluctuations. In fact, as with Watch Dogs, Gsync, even when it's around 60 Hz, is noticeably smoother than Vsync at 60 Hz. Simply put, this monitor is the bees frickin knees.

As far as the scan lines are concerned, it's now a non-issue for me. The only place I really noticed them (and it was VERY minor to begin wth) was in the pendulum demo, which I've now uninstalled.

Am I giving up 3440x1440 because of scan lines I can only make out in a demo at low FPS? Hell no. Am I giving up G-sync for this reason? Hell no. How about walking away from a maximum refresh rate of 100 Hz? Hell no again. No monitor comes close to this one.

If I have to accept minor scan lines around 45 FPS, which I can't actually see in-game, then so be it. How silly. This is the best monitor I've ever owned. Guess I won the lottery. If some of you guys have the exact same scan lines I do, and you've decided to return your monitor for that reason, then I'm afraid to say you're completely barking mad. The associated problems you'll have with a fixed frequency display will be way more consequential. As far as the upcoming Asus monitor is concerned - it only goes up to 75Hz - no thanks.

I can only assume that some people have it much worse than others. Honestly, though, I'm not convinced of that. Anyhow, people should make up their own minds. I'm off to bed now. I'm exhausted.


----------



## skypine27

Mikey:

Did you try this?

So, this is my first post. I decided to post to help those of you with SLI. As it turns out, Fallout 4 doesn't use SLI as of today (launch Date). I have 2 X GTX780 in SLI. I have noticed that when running the game, the second GPU utilization is always 0%. SO, this is what I did to force the game to use SLI (both GPUs are at 100%).
Launch Nvidia Control Panel--> Manage 3D Settings --> Program Settings --> Select Fallout 4 (Fallout4.exe)-->change SLI Rendering Mode to: Force Alternate Frame Rendering 2. it will warn you against changing this setting, just hit okey and save.
Now, Before this modification my average FPS was 30-40. After the modification, my FPS is always at 60 fps. I'm running at 2560 X 1440 with every thing on ULTRA ,FXAA, 16X filtering, except God Ray on Medium. everything else on ULTRA. My FPS never dips below 60.
I have played through the first 20 minutes of the game and I didn't notice any graphical abnormalities.
Hope this helps some of You. and enjoy this wonderful game

and someone else in the same thread is saying SLI works fine with new latest drivers:

Hmm. Works fine here (with and without the FPS cap removed)... 2x970 G1 Gaming, 5820k @4.5, 64GB RAM, Win 7 and today's 358.91 driver, forced to AFR 2. Haven't tested it heavily for any weird graphical glitches, but the game does start and uses both GPUs. So far it runs great at 2560x1600 fully maxed.

(heres the full thread):
https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3s5ldy/how_to_get_sli_working_in_fallout_4/

another thread about forcing AFR 2:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/164594-fallout-4/72794252

Im not at home yet to test fallout 4 (I have SLI too), still on vacation.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I've just spent four hours playing Fallout 4, and it was basically a four hour celebration of the monitor.
> 
> Here's the thing. I can't get SLI to work with this game. I installed Nvidia's so-called 'game ready' drivers, but there's simply no SLI profile to speak of (not exactly sure why Nvidia thinks these drivers are 'game ready'... but whatever). Some people are claiming you can force SLI through the control panel - but it didn't work for me. So I'm left with one GTX 980 functioning instead of two. This is the reason fixed frequency 3440x1440 monitors were never a consideration for me. If SLI doesn't work, then you're basically screwed.
> 
> My frames were all over the place, fluctuating between 45 and 75 FPS. On a fixed frequency monitor this would've been a disaster of epic proportions. On the X34, however, I barely noticed the fluctuations. In fact, as with Watch Dogs, Gsync, even when it's around 60 Hz, is noticeably smoother than Vsync at 60 Hz. Simply put, this monitor is the bees frickin knees.
> 
> As far as the scan lines are concerned, it's now a non-issue for me. The only place I really noticed them (and it was VERY minor to begin wth) was in the pendulum demo, which I've now uninstalled.
> 
> Am I giving up 3440x1440 because of scan lines I can only make out in a demo at low FPS? Hell no. Am I giving up G-sync for this reason? Hell no. How about walking away from a maximum refresh rate of 100 Hz? Hell no again. No monitor comes close to this one.
> 
> If I have to accept minor scan lines around 45 FPS, which I can't actually see in-game, then so be it. How silly. This is the best monitor I've ever owned. Guess I won the lottery. If some of you guys have the exact same scan lines I do, and you've decided to return your monitor for that reason, then I'm afraid to say you're completely barking mad. The associated problems you'll have with a fixed frequency display will be way more consequential. As far as the upcoming Asus monitor is concerned - it only goes up to 75Hz - no thanks.
> 
> I can only assume that some people have it much worse than others. Honestly, though, I'm not convinced of that. Anyhow, people should make up their own minds. I'm off to bed now. I'm exhausted.


Some of us have them bad enough to see on the desktop, and are pretty ticked off about it. We get that you aren't convinced.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Some of us have them bad enough to see on the desktop, and are pretty ticked off about it. We get that you aren't convinced.


It's just that I haven't seen many screenshots of this problem. If everyone's having scan line issues, then there should be a bunch of screenshots from multiple people. But there aren't.

I have scan lines too. But they only reveal themselves when my monitor is displaying at around 45Hz, and they're ridiculously subtle. At this point, it's impossible to tell if we're all having the same issue - maybe some people are just more bothered by it than others.

More screenshots would have cleared this up. 99% of the people returning their monitors never even posted a single screenshot of the problem. That alone is reason for suspicion.

The people exhibiting this problem need to post screenshots of their own - not link to someone else's. So I have to ask: did you yourself post screenshots? Sorry if I missed them. Just trying to understand this issue in greater detail. It's still a bit cloudy, tbh.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> It's just that I haven't seen many screenshots of this problem. If everyone's having scan line issues, then there should be a bunch of screenshots from multiple people. But there aren't.
> 
> I have scan lines too. But they only reveal themselves when my monitor is displaying at around 45Hz, and they're ridiculously subtle. At this point, it's impossible to tell if we're all having the same issue - maybe some people are just more bothered by it than others.
> 
> More screenshots would have cleared this up. 99% of the people returning their monitors never even posted a single screenshot of the problem. That alone is reason for suspicion.
> 
> The people exhibiting this problem need to post screenshots of their own - not link to someone else's. So I have to ask: did you yourself post screenshots? Sorry if I missed them. Just trying to understand this issue in greater detail. It's still a bit cloudy, tbh.


I've seen a fair share of screenshots from various people, and myself posted screenshots of my issue before the conversation of scan lines even begun. I noticed them that fast in GTA > 1 hour. But kept telling myself it was fine ,and maybe I won't notice it normally since I had been looking for certain kinds of artifacts at the time.. I do notice them, constantly, in game/on my desktop and more as each day goes by. I look over at the blue on this site, right next to my post and guess what I see? Scan lines. All over the left side. Now I see them from any normal viewing distance.

If you're loving Fallout 4, and trying your hardest to not focus at the thick black lines on the left side of your screen, you'd want it returned asap too. Since you don't see them this badly, clearly your unit isn't as bad or you don't have great eyes. I'm assuming your eyes are fine, and that each unit is different. Speaking of Fallout, it's been the worst for scanlines. Even when i'm running at 98fps, I see them on everything lightly colored on the left side of my screen which has left me a little disgruntled this afternoon.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I've seen a fair share of screenshots from various people, and myself posted screenshots of my issue before the conversation of scan lines even begun. I noticed them that fast in GTA > 1 hour. But kept telling myself it was fine ,and maybe I won't notice it normally since I had been looking for certain kinds of artifacts at the time.. I do notice them, constantly, in game/on my desktop and more as each day goes by. I look over at the blue on this site, right next to my post and guess what I see? Scan lines. All over the left side. Now I see them from any normal viewing distance.
> 
> If you're loving Fallout 4, and trying your hardest to not focus at the thick black lines on the left side of your screen, you'd want it returned asap too. Since you don't see them this badly, clearly your unit isn't as bad or you don't have great eyes. I'm assuming your eyes are fine, and that each unit is different. Speaking of Fallout, it's been the worst for scanlines. Even when i'm running at 98fps, I see them on everything lightly colored on the left side of my screen which has left me a little disgruntled this afternoon.


What you're describing is clearly unacceptable - you can see the scan lines even on the desktop - at 100Hz? I would immediately send back the monitor.

Also, please understand, Smokey, I'm not trying to be antagonistic, but I spent $2000 CAD on this monitor and need to understand the issues that are arising. When I ran the pendulum demo and saw scan lines on my own monitor, it kind of threw me for a loop. (I'm sure you've read my other posts)

I'm beginning to think that I lucked out, and got one of the better monitors - though not quite as good as Cobra's.

I think I've pretty much made my decision - since I can't see these scan lines in game, and since I love the monitor so much, I'd better keep it. It's funny how all the doom and gloom has kind of rubbed off on me. When I first got the monitor I was ecstatic. Oddly this forum, more than the monitor itself, has brought me down a little. I don't know what to say.

I hope that people with issues will continue to document them with screenshots. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Yeah man, just hope NCIX hurries it up and actually approves the return. Knowing you and others have good units though is giving me the confidence to try it again, at least. So if NCIX does a refund since they aren't stocking them currently, I might just snag one from newegg.ca to try.

If i got a unit where they were only visible in low fps situation's, I'd be satisfied.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah man, just hope NCIX hurries it up and actually approves the return. Knowing you and others have good units though is giving me the confidence to try it again, at least. So if NCIX does a refund since they aren't stocking them currently, I might just snag one from newegg.ca to try.
> 
> If i got a unit where they were only visible in low fps situation's, I'd be satisfied.


Keep us posted. I'm particularly interested, because I bought my unit from NCIX in Vancouver, Broadway store.


----------



## johnpotter82

Could the scanlines be tied in anyway to overclocking the monitor. Has anyone with a bad case of them have you tried only overclocking to 95 or 90hz. Also in regards to the recall is it confirmed what they are fixing.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> Could the scanlines be tied in anyway to overclocking the monitor. Has anyone with a bad case of them have you tried only overclocking to 95 or 90hz. Also in regards to the recall is it confirmed what they are fixing.


Its not really a recall.

Acer isn't asking current owners of the X34 to send their units back. What they have done is ask current SELLERS of X34s to send them back to acer and not sell anymore until they can fix them. And no, the scan line issue is NOT being addressed in this repair. It's been confirmed by an Acer rep that the only thing the this repair addresses is the "black spray paint looking" wake from sleep issue.


----------



## lukacsmw

I just purchased my X34 a few days ago, and I like it very much. Only problem is, I can't get my image to fill the screen. I've got it set to 3440x1440 @ 100Hz, but there's sti9ll about 1/2" on each side and 1/4" on the top and bottom (not including the slim bezel). I thought the image was supposed to fill the screen? I've tried resolution refreshes, screen resets, everything I can think of. Am I missing a setting somewhere?


----------



## lukacsmw

Nevermind...I just did a google image search and saw that all displays have about 1/2" on the sides and top of blank screen. I still love the display, but I'm a little disappointed in that. I guess what's the point of having a slim bezel on the sides if the screen doesn't stretch close to it? The multiscreen image on the acer website is misleading because it shows almost no space between the displayed iamges, but the actual setup would have an inch gap at least.

Like I said, not a big deal, just not what I was expecting. Everything else is awesome.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Nevermind...I just did a google image search and saw that all displays have about 1/2" on the sides and top of blank screen. I still love the display, but I'm a little disappointed in that. I guess what's the point of having a slim bezel on the sides if the screen doesn't stretch close to it? The multiscreen image on the acer website is misleading because it shows almost no space between the displayed iamges, but the actual setup would have an inch gap at least.
> 
> Like I said, not a big deal, just not what I was expecting. Everything else is awesome.


Yeah the zero Bezzel is really pointless if the screen doesn't fill till the edges


----------



## Mikey-

I've had to jump through hoops to get Fallout 4 to run perfectly on this monitor.

This has included forcing Fullscreen in the ini settings, setting up a custom SLI profile in Nvidia Inspector using Tomb Raider 2013, adding the necessary iFPSClamp=60 setting that Bethesda always leaves out, capping the frames at 60 using MSI Afternburner, and finally overclocking my two GTX 980s.

If anyone has a similar setup to mine, and can't get Fallout 4 to run smoothly, then give me a shout. My understanding is that when you arrive at the big cities your frame rate goes to hell. I'm still just outside vault 111, near my home, so maybe things will go to hell later on. And yes that's how long it took me to get this game up and running. Two blasted days.

Smooth as silk right now though. The wonders of Gsync are paying off big time in this game. It's a holiday where I am, so I'm going to play the living daylights of this game.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I've had to jump through hoops to get Fallout 4 to run perfectly on this monitor.
> 
> This has included forcing Fullscreen in the ini settings, setting up a custom SLI profile in Nvidia Inspector using Tomb Raider 2013, adding the necessary iFPSClamp=60 setting that Bethesda always leaves out, capping the frames at 60 using MSI Afternburner, and finally overclocking my two GTX 980s.
> 
> If anyone has a similar setup to mine, and can't get Fallout 4 to run smoothly, then give me a shout. My understanding is that when you arrive at the big cities your frame rate goes to hell. I'm still just outside vault 111, near my home, so maybe things will go to hell later on. And yes that's how long it took me to get this game up and running. Two blasted days.
> 
> Smooth as silk right now though. The wonders of Gsync are paying off big time in this game. It's a holiday where I am, so I'm going to play the living daylights of this game.


+rep for the sli flag bud, that one works for me. Other flags increased the GPU load but lowered my actual fps. This one I just tested in the city and I didn't drop below 90. Usage went from 99% on one gpu to 70% on two.

As for it running smoothly, I've no idea what hardware you have but with one 980ti it's running very smoothly with no additional ini tweaks outside of fov and resolution (fps cap, uncap etc). Running at nearly a solid 100 fps with only the one issue of getting stuck in terminals occasionally. It's worth the high fps, but annoying, and the only problem I'm having so I hope it gets patched... The HUD is a bit annoying, but I've found turning the opacity down to 20-40% helps tremendously.

G-sync is totally a heavensend for this game.

Edit: That SLI flag actually breaks faces in the game.







Nice performance increase, but the faces are bad. Back to one card.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

*21:9 HUD fix* _WIP_ Almost perfect. The power armor hud is still messed.

http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=30431&p=162273#p162273

Refer to ekrboi's post / copy his interface folder into your data folder. It's for surround, but works well enough for now.


----------



## lukacsmw

I always read this display would NOT do Nvidia 3D Vision. However, the Nvidia Control panel gives me the option to setup Stereoscopic 3D. I don't have a transmitter or glasses, but I clicked anyway to see what it would do. It actually took me to the 3D setup screen - so can I do 3D with this display? I've got it oc' to 100Hz - I'm wondering if it can do 50Hz 3D and if so, that should look pretty darn good!


----------



## Falkentyne

If the monitor OSD says it's running in "3d mode" then yes it can.
If not then it can't.
It's also unknown whether "lightboost" (the predecessor to ULMB and what 3d vision 2 uses) would work, and even if it did, Lightboost is unlocked by an Nvidia specific DDC driver handshake and activated by certain custom resolutions with certain vertical totals. The ones for 1080p panels were known. The ones for 1440p panels are not known (if they even work).


----------



## SinfulRoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I've had to jump through hoops to get Fallout 4 to run perfectly on this monitor.
> 
> This has included forcing Fullscreen in the ini settings, setting up a custom SLI profile in Nvidia Inspector using Tomb Raider 2013, adding the necessary iFPSClamp=60 setting that Bethesda always leaves out, capping the frames at 60 using MSI Afternburner, and finally overclocking my two GTX 980s.
> 
> If anyone has a similar setup to mine, and can't get Fallout 4 to run smoothly, then give me a shout. My understanding is that when you arrive at the big cities your frame rate goes to hell. I'm still just outside vault 111, near my home, so maybe things will go to hell later on. And yes that's how long it took me to get this game up and running. Two blasted days.
> 
> Smooth as silk right now though. The wonders of Gsync are paying off big time in this game. It's a holiday where I am, so I'm going to play the living daylights of this game.


Hey man, can you tell me what you did to the two ini files to get it to work right? I've been using this https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=551069501&tscn=1447077828 and I'm still getting horrible fps (in the 40 range) in Concord. I have two 980 tis in SLI and forced sli to work using NvidiaInspector to use Fallout 3 sli bits and using AFR 2 for sli mode. Still didn't expect such poor performance.


----------



## funfordcobra

Don't use sli with 980ti yet for fallout 4.
Use 1 card until a proper sli profile is released. You will lose performance and cause stuttering forcing afr.


----------



## Crimson AL

In BO3 in fullscreen mode the game settings don't give the option of over 60 hz. Do you guys think this is an issue with the game not having it as a setting for the 3440x1440 resolution or does the monitor tell the game what refresh rates are available and somehow isn't doing that?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> In BO3 in fullscreen mode the game settings don't give the option of over 60 hz. Do you guys think this is an issue with the game not having it as a setting for the 3440x1440 resolution or does the monitor tell the game what refresh rates are available and somehow isn't doing that?


I'd say it is a bug with the game or with the drivers, but still a bug anyway. I read of others that say the 100Hz option appears only if you use borderless window fullscreen.


----------



## funfordcobra

So the official word from ACER is that if you experience ANY difficulties over 60Hz, its not their problem because the monitor is only capable of "up to" 100Hz and is only guaranteed to work flawlessly to 60Hz.. They are "fixing" the WFS issue but that's IT because it happens even when at 60Hz or below and that will take 2 weeks or more depending on your location.

They are also deleting angry posts as well on the acer forum effectively erasing any tracks. I've taken a full 48 page photobucket album if this goes to class action. They have banned me for even mentioning class action.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So the official word from ACER is that if you experience ANY difficulties over 60Hz, its not their problem because the monitor is only capable of "up to" 100Hz and is only guaranteed to work flawlessly to 60Hz.. They are "fixing" the WFS issue but that's IT because it happens even when at 60Hz or below and that will take 2 weeks or more depending on your location.
> 
> They are also deleting angry posts as well on the acer forum effectively erasing any tracks. I've taken a full 48 page photobucket album if this goes to class action. They have banned me for even mentioning class action.


Saw that, wanted to thank you for your persistence.

I will be setting up a refund with Newegg on Saturday. Acer has made no attempt to acknowledge that they will resolve the Scanline issue. Not sure how they plan on continuing to sell a defective monitor and people to be happy with it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So the official word from ACER is that if you experience ANY difficulties over 60Hz, its not their problem because the monitor is only capable of "up to" 100Hz and is only guaranteed to work flawlessly to 60Hz.. They are "fixing" the WFS issue but that's IT because it happens even when at 60Hz or below and that will take 2 weeks or more depending on your location.
> 
> They are also deleting angry posts as well on the acer forum effectively erasing any tracks. I've taken a full 48 page photobucket album if this goes to class action. They have banned me for even mentioning class action.


Holy cow that's so bad man I will never buy an Acer product after reading this.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinfulRoad*
> 
> Hey man, can you tell me what you did to the two ini files to get it to work right? I've been using this https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=551069501&tscn=1447077828 and I'm still getting horrible fps (in the 40 range) in Concord. I have two 980 tis in SLI and forced sli to work using NvidiaInspector to use Fallout 3 sli bits and using AFR 2 for sli mode. Still didn't expect such poor performance.


If you're using that guide, then everything should be okay - but that SLI tweak is completely bogus. Undo that. Then use the DX1x profile for Tomb Raider 2013. You do this by going into Nvidia Inspector and typing in Tomb Raider, and then copying the SLI bits and pasting them into the Fallout 4 profile. Don't forget to make the necessary changes below in the SLI section of Inspector, basically changing all the GPU counts to four, and selecting AFR 2.

Edit: I'll try later on to post all the steps I took in detail. Unfortunately, I'm at work right now. Sorry.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So the official word from ACER is that if you experience ANY difficulties over 60Hz, its not their problem because the monitor is only capable of "up to" 100Hz and is only guaranteed to work flawlessly to 60Hz.. They are "fixing" the WFS issue but that's IT because it happens even when at 60Hz or below and that will take 2 weeks or more depending on your location.
> 
> They are also deleting angry posts as well on the acer forum effectively erasing any tracks. I've taken a full 48 page photobucket album if this goes to class action. They have banned me for even mentioning class action.


That's crazy they told every company they would garuntee 100hz I thought before its release?


----------



## Pikaru

I hope I won't be regretting my order. Otherwise it'll cost me 200 dollars to ship back...


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I hope I won't be regretting my order. Otherwise it'll cost me 200 dollars to ship back...


You won't regret it if your monitor's like mine.

Is there backlight bleed? - yes there's backlight bleed, but it's no worse than my previous monitor. Are there scan lines? - yes there are scan lines, but I can only see them when my frames are below 60, and only on solid coloured surfaces, and only if I stop playing the game and search for them. With 95% of my games, I'm way above 60 FPS and there are no scan lines whatsoever.

Are these scan lines worth the price of G-sync, and 100Hz at 3440x1440? Hell, yes.

My scan lines are such a minor issue that if they hadn't been pointed out to me, I would never have seen them. Not everyone here is getting 'a good monitor' though. If yours is like mine, I just don't see how you can't love it. This is easily the best monitor I've ever owned.

BTW, I bought the Dell U2711 day one, and back in the day I was one of the first people to own a VGA CRT - the incredible Zenith ZCM 1492, an incredible display for its day. I've owned some superb monitors.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> That's crazy they told every company they would garuntee 100hz I thought before its release?


They did in the TFT review.

I believe I've changed my mind on a replacement for now. I don't think ASUS is much better, but at the very least they don't say "up to" 100hz. How shady... They are well aware of the price premium we are paying for 100hz.

Looks like I might have that cyborg thing on my desk instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> If you're using that guide, then everything should be okay - but that SLI tweak is completely bogus. Undo that. Then use the DX1x profile for Tomb Raider 2013. You do this by going into Nvidia Inspector and typing in Tomb Raider, and then copying the SLI bits and pasting them into the Fallout 4 profile. Don't forget to make the necessary changes below in the SLI section of Inspector, basically changing all the GPU counts to four, and selecting AFR 2.
> 
> Edit: I'll try later on to post all the steps I took in detail. Unfortunately, I'm at work right now. Sorry.


The Tomb Raider SLI flag breaks textures/faces. Better off with one gpu for now.

On the topic of fo4, go to Haldis post for the latest interface.ba2 ( http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=30431&start=190 ) with the latest compiled fixes (includes ekrbois fixes). meant for three monitors but it works great for 21:9 for now, and is much better than the default stretched hud. I didn't realize until now but there were elements of the stretched hud that weren't being displayed that now show properly with this fix. The fws plug in probably isn't far off.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The Tomb Raider SLI flag breaks textures/faces. Better off with one gpu for now.


I have a solution for this.

It's slightly inconvenient, but that's just the way it is with these Bethesda RPGs at first. You have to reload the game until the textures appear. Typically, you have to reload twice, sometimes thrice. I've never had to reload more than three times - and never after dying.

This will add another 30 to 45 seconds to your startup. Is it worth it - yes, because this SLI profile (although not a very good one at all) is still better than nothing. No placebo here... in most places, this profile is getting me up to the 60 FPS mark, and that's important

It also takes the load off GPU number one. If I don't use this profile, then GPU one soars to 99% usage, and I'd rather the load be divided, for the obvious reason. Try it. I think you'll be happy enough. It's yet another hoop you have to jump through, but oh well... that's what it means to be a PC Gamer!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I have a solution for this.
> 
> It's slightly inconvenient, but that's just the way it is with these Bethesda RPGs at first. You have to reload the game until the textures appear. Typically, you have to reload twice, sometimes thrice. I've never had to reload more than three times - and never after dying.
> 
> This will add another 30 to 45 seconds to your startup. Is it worth it - yes, because this SLI profile (although not a very good one at all) is still better than nothing. No placebo here... in most places, this profile is getting me up to the 60 FPS mark, and that's important
> 
> It also takes the load off GPU number one. If I don't use this profile, then GPU one soars to 99% usage, and I'd rather the load be divided, for the obvious reason. Try it. I think you'll be happy enough. It's yet another hoop you have to jump through, but oh well... that's what it means to be a PC Gamer!


Oh man, thanks so much. That works perfectly!


----------



## Mikey-

Smokey, you might want to try out that iFPSClamp=60 thing as well. If you have micro-stutter this command will likely remove it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Smokey, you might want to try out that iFPSClamp=60 thing as well. If you have micro-stutter this command will likely remove it.


Smooth as butter without it at 100fps. Thanks though!


----------



## funfordcobra

Some of my FO4 lolz on the acer x34 recorded at [email protected] but playing [email protected] (my settlement vs 200 claws!)


----------



## kot0005

Hey guys I said I was not going to buy this, but I ended up buying it anyway.







Great monitor and OC's to 95Hz. Has IPS glow/bleed but not noticeable to me with lower brightness.

I have a question.

How do I use the speakers in this monitor at the same time as my speakers from my sound card? I am only able to use either, not both.


----------



## Mikey-

Oh god... colour me stupid. I hadn't realized the scan lines go away when you disable the overclock.

Okay, for me this has become even less of an issue then.

1) Most of my games (roughly 85 percent of them) run at 100 frames pretty easily on my GTX 980 SLI setup. Since the scan lines don't appear when my frames are high (above 60 fps) then I can overclock my monitor 85% of the time without issue.

2) If I have a problematic game that dips below 60 FPS at frequent intervals, then all I have to do is disable the overclock, and run G-sync, and I won't get scanlines.

Okay, so one important question then: my monitor says it goes up to 75hz without the overclock done by Acer. How do I overclock the monitor to 75Hz on my own in the Nvidia control panel?

If I can get to 75Hz on my own, without scanlines, then this becomes a complete non-issue.

Anybody?

.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Oh god... colour me stupid. I hadn't realized the scan lines go away when you disable the overclock.
> .


Not true for me or most people with this issue............ It's enabling G-sync that causes the scanlines, doesn't matter what Hz you are running at


----------



## Striker444

We finally have a review site that didn't get a cherry picked monitor!

The review site HardwareCanucks just posted this in the Acer forums
Quote:


> Someone at Acer is going to have to acknowledge the terrible G-Sync scan line issue,
> 
> We have a unit here that's fresh out of the box, and has NEVER been overclocked. With G-sync enabled, at 60Hz, we're seeing faint scan lines that go away once G-sync is disabled. These lines are more prominent on the left side of the screen
> 
> The result of these scan lines is an image that's far from perfect. At $2000 CAD, this monitor should not have image quality problems of this nature.
> 
> Someone at Acer MUST address this issue. We look forward to hearing from you, and we thank you for your time.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Not true for me or most people with this issue............ It's enabling G-sync that causes the scanlines, doesn't matter what Hz you are running at


Here's what I don't understand.

If I disable the overclock, and run the pendulum demo, I still get scanlines with G-sync enabled. But here's the weird part. If I go into an actual game, with the overclock disabled, and Gsync running, then the scanlines don't appear.

This is obvious in Fallout 4 when I'm in a city and my frames are around 45 FPS. Overclock on: I'm seeing scanlines. They're definitely there. Overclock off: the scanlines are gone completely.

Same deal with Watch Dogs. I'm able to remove the scanlines completely by disabling the overclock. If I immediately run the pendulum demo, the scanlines are clearly there. How can this be???

Guys, please try it.

1) Disable your overclock.
2) Enabled Gsync and run a game with your FPS limited to 35 FPS. Tell me if you see scanlines.

Forget about the pendulum demo for the time being.


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> We finally have a review site that didn't get a cherry picked monitor!
> 
> The review site HardwareCanucks just posted this in the Acer forums


I watch there reviews but they came up with some fishy benchmarks during there Fury X review...then I kinda stoped trusting them. They seem a little in the tank for AMD. I am not surprised they are the ones that had an issue with this monitor.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> We finally have a review site that didn't get a cherry picked monitor!
> 
> The review site HardwareCanucks just posted this in the Acer forums


That person doesn't work for HW Canucks. That's just their user-name.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> That person doesn't work for HW Canucks. That's just their user-name.


That's what I was thinking, just some random schmuck who snagged their user name.


----------



## johnpotter82

Oh well then take it for what it is then...


----------



## Mikey-

So, to ask the question again: how do I get to 75Hz on my own without using the built in Acer over-clock?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> So, to ask the question again: how do I get to 75Hz on my own without using the built in Acer over-clock?


You go into the driver software (Nvidia control panel?) and create a custom resolution.

If you're using AMD software, its a bit different.. you have to do it through the HDTV section, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> You go into the driver software (Nvidia control panel?) and create a custom resolution.
> 
> If you're using AMD software, its a bit different.. you have to do it through the HDTV section, if I remember correctly.


Scooby, could you try to overclock to 75Hz for me when you get some free time - because I can't figure it out?

I'm kind of excited about this, because undoing the overclock has removed the scanlines in the actual games I'm playing. In the pendulum demo, no. But in the actual games, yes. I have no idea why that would be the case, but it is.

If I can overclock to 75Hz, on my own, and use G-sync with no scanlines, then I'll have the best of both worlds. A monitor that will refresh at 100hz for my non-demanding games. And a monitor that will refresh up to 75Hz for my demanding games. Both would be Gsync enabled. And both would be free of scanlines.

Thanks, Scooby.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Sure, i'll give it a try for you tonight.I'm interested to see how this would work as well.. Its how I OCed my previous Qnix monitor.. just created 100HZ profile in Control Panel and boom.. oced.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Sure, i'll give it a try for you tonight.I'm interested to see how this would work as well.. Its how I OCed my previous Qnix monitor.. just created 100HZ profile in Control Panel and boom.. oced.


Thanks!

Guys, I hate to harp on this, but I think it might be important.

Right now, I'm in Fallout 4. If I max this game out - including shadows and God rays - then in big cities my frames are dropping below 40. With Gsync enabled, this is where the scan lines will typically appear - under 40 FPS. My X34, right now, is overclocked to 100Hz.

Regarding the scan lines - I know exactly what to look for. I'm looking at Fallout 4 right now, and I can make out the lines. There's no question about it. If I look for them I can see them. This only happens if I find a spot where my frame rate is super low. I'm going to save my game right here.

Okay, I'm now going to exit from this game and disable the overclock on my monitor.

There. Done.

I'm now back in Fallout 4, and I've loaded my game to where I was before. With the overclock off, at 60Hz and Gsync on, the scan lines are gone. No question about it. They're gone. I'm in the exact same place, and my frames are the same as they were before - hovering around 40.

The exact same thing happens with Watch Dogs. Low frames + Gsync + Overclock = Scan lines. Low frames + Gsync + Disabled overclock = no scan lines.

Here's where it gets weird. The Pendulum demo + Gsync + Low frames + Disabled overclock, still equals scan lines. In other words, the pendulum demo itself seems to be borked somehow?

I kid you not, if I disable my overlock, then in all my games (except for the pendulum demo) my scan lines go away. This is the reason I'm now trying to overclock the monitor to 75Hz on my own. If I can get there, then it's basically problem solved.

Yes, it would be slightly inconvenient having to switch between a 100Hz Acer overclock, and a 75Hz of my own - depending on the game. But at least it would be a solution.

Please, somebody, actually try this out for me. Don't rely on that pendulum demo. We need some data here.

It's incredible that the Acer overclock is exhibiting problems when the frames are low. I would've thought it would be the other way around. But that works to our advantage - especially if we can overclock this monitor to 75Hz on our own, and use Gsync without scan lines appearing.

Mod edit: Please edit posts (the pencil button) instead of triple posting.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Is it possible to overclock to 100hz without using the Acer built in overclocking? Maybe whatever voltages or timings they alter are effecting things... Just a guess, but I'm curious if 100hz manually is possible and if it solves anything.


----------



## Sketchus

With no overclock I can still see can lines with Gsync as can others, so I'm not sure it's fixed.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock to 100hz without using the Acer built in overclocking? Maybe whatever voltages or timings they alter are effecting things... Just a guess, but I'm curious if 100hz manually is possible and if it solves anything.


We need to ask questions like this, and we need to start experimenting. Which is why it would be cool if people would try doing what I explained above.

Specifically, I want to know why disabling the Acer overclock solves my in-game Gsync related scan line issue, but doing so does NOT solve the same issue in the pendulum demo.

That is a complete mystery to me. It makes no sense whatsoever.

I think that our first step here really should be to see if we can overclock the monitor on our own.

Let's first try for 75Hz.

Anybody? I have no idea how to do this. It doesn't work by setting a custom resolution in the Nvidia control panel - at least I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock to 100hz without using the Acer built in overclocking? Maybe whatever voltages or timings they alter are effecting things... Just a guess, but I'm curious if 100hz manually is possible and if it solves anything.


That's what Mikey asked me to test which I will later. I feel like I'm one of the few who hasn't witness scanlines at all.. I've tested in numerous games, benchmarks and pendulum


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> That's what Mikey asked me to test which I will later. I feel like I'm one of the few who hasn't witness scanlines at all.. I've tested in numerous games, benchmarks and pendulum


It's hard to tell how many people have the scanlines. How many people have we actually heard from? How many monitors were sold? We don't have this data - only Acer does.

So far, the scanline issue has not even been acknowledged by Acer. I wonder if it ever will be?

I have a 30 day return policy with NCIX, but I just can't return this monitor. My scanline issue is so minor, I'd feel like an idiot.

Honestly, in-game I'm having a hard time even seeing the lines. Sometimes I think I see them, but really it's a deliberate in-game effect, such as siding on the wall of a building or something.

Also, Scooby, I saw your photos. That's a nice little man-den you've got there. A nice place to escape the world.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> It's hard to tell how many people have the scanlines. How many people have we actually heard from? How many monitors were sold? We don't have this data - only Acer does.
> 
> So far, the scanline issue has not even been acknowledged by Acer. I wonder if it ever will be?
> 
> I have a 30 day return policy with NCIX, but I just can't return this monitor. My scanline issue is so minor, I'd feel like an idiot.
> 
> Honestly, in-game I'm having a hard time even seeing the lines. Sometimes I think I see them, but really it's a deliberate in-game effect, such as siding on the wall of a building or something.
> 
> Also, Scooby, I saw your photos. That's a nice little man-den you've got there. A nice place to escape the world.


Cheers bud, I'm pretty happy with it these days


----------



## Seyumi

I remember getting scan-lines on the first overclockable 1440p IPS monitor the Overlord Tempest (same thing as the Korean Catleap monitors). The lines became more prominent the more it over overclocked past 60hz. My complaints were quickly squashed by all the "elite" FPS fanboys who didn't care about anything except faster FPS. I know people have linked this to the G-sync module but it's quite a coincidence the same thing is happening with yet another "overclockable (results may vary)" monitor.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> That's what Mikey asked me to test which I will later. I feel like I'm one of the few who hasn't witness scanlines at all.. I've tested in numerous games, benchmarks and pendulum


Going on my second week now with my X34, and i'm still in the same boat as you and my previous screenshots - ZERO scan lines at ANY fps, at ANY OC, G-Sync On or Off, etc...you name it, i've tried it. I've looked for scan lines in the Pendulum demo, but nope...still crystal clear like the pics I posted. Looked for them in Fallout 4, Crysis 3, SC2 LOTV, D3...and a ton of other games. Nothing I test can produce scan lines at all.

Sucks to hear having people having them but I stand by my own personal experience that there are definitely 'flawless' X34s out there, regardless of how seemingly 'rare' they are amongst the low supply from Acer. If I were in anyone's shoes who has scan lines I definitely would have sent my monitor back for a refund already.


----------



## Mikey-

Well, I've just spent five hours playing Fallout 4. This game doesn't like going above 60 FPS, so I maxed the sucker out, and disabled the X34's overclock, and played at 60 FPS.

Away from cities, the game runs like silk on this monitor. Gsync has to be experienced to be believed. And no scan lines of any kind. I mean none.

What can I say - this monitor is astonishing. It's funny though, because I've been testing out (rather than actually playing) many of the games in my library, and last weekend I spent about an hour playing Bioshock Infinite at 100 FPS. It's amazing how quickly you become a snob. 60 FPS suddenly feels like a compromise to me. LOL!

Anyhow, for me, it looks like I have the scan line issue under control. If I get high frame rates, then I overclock to 100fps - no scan lines. If I have low frame rates, then I disable the overclock and aim for 60 FPS - no scan lines, since the overclock is off.

Best monitor I've ever owned... I keep saying that.

So now from here on out it's Fallout 4 all the way. Time to stop tinkering, and start playing. Assassin's Creed Syndicate should be interesting next week. Ubisoft Kiev did the port... so yeah. Get ready for more tinkering.


----------



## Mountainlifter

I see the discussion of the scanlines has moved to this thread.

So, Im posting a bit that i wrote earlier to get the thoughts of the members here:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dear all with scanlines problem,

I think we have been barking up the wrong tree regarding the cause of the scanlines issue. The general consensus so far is to put the blame on G-sync or the Overclocking of this panel. I am going to make the case that it is neither of those two things.

The scanlines are in fact an artifact of running the monitor at LOW REFRESH RATE. Specifically, below 60Hz. I will walk you through the reasoning for why I say this.

We all ran the pendulum demo and switched between G-sync and V-sync/No-V-sync and saw the scanlines come and go. So, we concluded that it is due to G-sync. Actually, what is happening is that when switching to V-synv/No-V-sync in the pendulum demo, we are back at 100Hz (or whatever the max is in your case) and the scanlines vanish. And when we turn G-sync back ON, the refresh rate drops to 40 or 50 or 60 depending on your demo setting and so we see the scanlines return. If you keep in mind the idea that scanlines appear only at low refresh rates, this behaviour makes perfect sense.

To test the idea that it is actually an artifact of only low refresh rate and not G-sync, go to NVCP and turn off G-sync entirely and set the refresh rate to 50Hz. Now go back to the demo and you'll see the scanlines while simulating 50 fps constant. You can't even turn on G-sync now, yet there the scanlines are!

Now repeat the experiment exactly the same way but this time with G-sync ON in NVCP: Switch between G-sync and V-sync/No-V-sync in the demo and see that the scanlines don't vanish or change in intensity. That is because G-sync is not causing it. The low refresh rate of 50Hz is.

People on OCN have already reported that running the pendulum demo at 90-100fps with G-sync ON shows no scanlines. Again, this is because we are running at very high refresh rates (90-100 resp.) and further corroborates my theory that it is not G-sync that is causing the scanlines.

So, what is the lowest refresh rate before we see the scanlines? Since I could only select between 50Hz and 60Hz in NVCP, I tested out both settings and I think there are no scanlines at 60Hz. So, as we go down in refresh rate, somewhere between 50 and 60 Hz, the scanlines start to be visible.

So, I think we should stop calling it G-sync scanlines or OC scanlines. It is simply scan lines due to the monitor running at refresh rates below 60Hz. So, let us call it Low-refresh-rate scanlines.

If it was the monitor OC that was causing the scanlines, we would see it get stronger at higher refreshes. SO, it is definitely not that either. Once again: the take away is that this is a problem related to refresh rates and not OC or G-sync.



When I posted this at the acer forums, two members disagreed based on their own data. So, I'm still on the case.


----------



## Mikey-

Mountainlifter,

Your findings are correct.

If I disable Gsync, and drop the display's frequency to 50Hz, then the scanlines appear. For some bizarre and unknown reason, the Nvidia control panel won't allow me to lower my frequency any further than 50hz. On my previous monitor I could set the frequency to whatever I wanted.

Which leads me to suspect two things: 1) Lowering the X34's frequency even further will result in scanlines that will grow increasingly more severe, and 2) Acer has somehow set it up so that we CAN'T lower the frequency of the X34 below 50Hz. They know this problem exists, and they don't want us lowering the frequency because they know what we'll see: scanlines. At 30Hz the scanlines would be obvious to anyone.

My conclusion, Mountainlifter, is the same as yours: the scanlines are not the result of lower frame rates (as was widely suggested), but rather the result of the display running at lower frequencies. It would appear that the scanlines become visible at 50Hz, and presumably worsen as the frequency decreases. (I would love to be able to test that out)

Here's where our monitors differ though. For me, disabling the Acer overclock removes the scanlines completely. I'm 100% certain of this. In fact, I just tested this out in a game. Here's what I did:

1) I overclocked my X34 to 100Hz
2) I disabled Gsync - any scanlines now, presumably, should not be the result of Gsync.
3) I dropped the X34's frequency to 50Hz.

I then ran Fallout 4. Oh, look! Up in the sky! Scanlines! The result, clearly, of running the display at 50Hz. Gsync has nothing to do with this. The frame rate has nothing to do with this. We have a frequency issue here.

These scanlines are obvious and distracting. When looking at the blue sky, all I saw were the scanlines - just terrible. If I had to live with this issue I would return this monitor IMMEDIATELY.

Since the X34 was already displaying at 50Hz, I decided to disable the monitor's overclock, right there, in-game. Since I was below 60Hz, I assumed that doing this wouldn't crash the game - and it didn't. The screen went black for a moment, then came back on, this time running without the overclock, but still at 50Hz.

Bam. The scanlines were gone. (I had already figured this out though. See my posts above. Which is why, last night, I played Fallout 4 for 5 hours without issue. I was playing with Gsync on, and the Acer overclock off. I'm constantly dropping into the 40's in Fallout 4)

(EDIT: I've just realized that Gsync was off when I did this. Happily, I've just tested Fallout 4 at 50Hz, with Gsync on and the overclock off - still no scanlines)

Mountainlifter, are you absolutely certain that disabling the overclock does not remove the scanlines? Do what I did. Try it out with a game. If you have Fallout 4 try it with that.

My conclusion is this:

1) The Acer over-clock is causing scanlines to appear at or below 50Hz - this is a frequency issue.
2) The lower the frequency, the more prominent the scanlines.

So how do you deal with this if your monitor is exhibiting this exact same issue? Just like I said in my posts above. If you have a problematic game... like Fallout 4... like Watch Dogs... like Rome 2... then you disable the Acer overclock, and you accept that your ceiling is 60HZ. No scanlines.

If, on the other hand, your game will always run above 60Hz, then fire up that Acer overclock, and go for 100Hz - no scanlines!

See, this is why I want to be able overclock the X34 on my own. If I have to disable the Acer overclock, then I'd like to have a ceiling of 75hz - not 60Hz. But how? How do you overclock this monitor?

EDIT: I just thought of one other thing. This hugely important.

If you're dead certain that disabling the Acer overclock DOES NOT resolve the scan line issue... in other words, if your ceiling is 60hz with the overclock off, and you have scan lines that grow increasingly prominent as the frequency of your display drops... then you need to return this monitor IMMEDIATLY.

Essentially, if that's the case, then you have a defective panel. No monitor should have scan lines that grow progressively worse as you lower its frequency. Just plain and simple, that's a broken monitor.

Understand the issue first, though. Do exactly what I did above. I'm not convinced that everyone who's returning their monitor does understand the issue. Blind anger will do just that - blind you.

Edit #2

You can reverse the above test, and it works the same.

In other words, you go into a game with your X34 set to 50Hz, and Gsync enabled, and your monitor overclock turned OFF. You shouldn't see scanlines of any kind. (If you do, then I can only conclude you have a defective display.)

Now, while you're still in the game, turn on the overclock on your monitor.

In Fallout 4 the scanlines instantly reappear.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

So Mikey, I tried as you asked. I turned off the OC on my x34 and went in to Control Panel, created a custom res of 100hz and hit test. The "DP" logo came up on screen, but the screen stayed black. Reverted back to 60hz.

So I guess its required to OC through the OSD on the display itself in order to get to 100hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

@Mikey- just a little clarification. From what I've understood so far calling it "Acer overclock" is wrong. The overclock function is part of the g-sync module itself from Nvidia, Acer has not coded/made it directly.

And unfortunately that means the Asus one will be the same in this regard if they don't fix it by then


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> @Mikey-
> just a little clarification. From what I've understood so far calling it "Acer overclock" is wrong. The overclock function is part of the g-sync module itself from Nvidia, Acer has not coded/made it directly.
> 
> And unfortunately that means the Asus one will be the same in this regard if they don't fix it by then


The scanline issue, now that I understand it, is completely manageable.

The problem is that some people are saying their scan line issue does NOT go away if they disable the overclock. They're claiming that, even with a non-overclocked monitor, with a ceiling of 60Hz, the scan lines still appear, and grow increasingly more prominent as the frequency of the monitor drops.

At least that's what they're claiming.

In which case they need to stop posting and immediately return the monitor. No monitor should do that. That is a completely defective panel.

Mod edit: Please edit posts (the pencil button) instead of double posting.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Mountainlifter,
> 
> Mountainlifter, are you absolutely certain that disabling the overclock does not remove the scanlines? Do what I did. Try it out with a game. If you have Fallout 4 try it with that.
> 
> My conclusion is this:
> 
> 1) The Acer over-clock is causing scanlines to appear at or below 50Hz - this is a frequency issue.
> 2) The lower the frequency, the more prominent the scanlines.
> 
> So how do you deal with this if your monitor is exhibiting this exact same issue? Just like I said in my posts above. If you have a problematic game... like Fallout 4... like Watch Dogs... like Rome 2... then you disable the Acer overclock, and you accept that your ceiling is 60HZ. No scanlines.
> 
> If, on the other hand, your game will always run above 60Hz, then fire up that Acer overclock, and go for 100Hz - no scanlines!
> 
> See, this is why I want to be able overclock the X34 on my own. If I have to disable the Acer overclock, then I'd like to have a ceiling of 75hz - not 60Hz. But how? How do you overclock this monitor?


Mikey, Thanks for the long and detailed post and your contributions to the discussion. Firstly, yes, even with OC OFF, I can see scanlines but not at 50Hz+50fps but at 40Hz+40fps.

This is what I think happens:
1) When OC is OFF in OSD, the possible range of frequencies is 30-60Hz. The higher frequencies of this range do *not* show scanlines. I start seeing scanlines at 40fps+40hz in this mode but nothing at 50Hz+50fps or at 60Hz+60fps. (I reach 40Hz by using G-sync)
2) When OC is ON in OSD, the possible range of frequencies expands to 30-100Hz. Once again, the higher frequencies of this range do not show scanlines. I start seeing the lines at 60fps+60Hz (w G-sync) and below with this mode.

And I could state that the scanlines artifact appear at _lower refresh rates in a range_ but that wouldn't be true either. Because with OC set to 100Hz on the OSD, if I set the refreshes to any of 80, 85, 90, 95 or 100Hz in NVCP, I start seeing scanlines at 60Hz+60fps and below always.

I am guessing this must be a timing controller (TCON) related artifact which was exactly the same problem the original swift had but with vertical lines. I would have said it was FRC + inversion pattern related issue but if this was so, all panels would have this issue.

EDIT: All scanlines testing is in pendulum demo. Test with a higher than normal brightness in order to not miss scanlines if they are present.

EDIT2: I don't talk about 30Hz+30fps because G-sync behaves different at 30fps and below. http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Dissecting-G-Sync-and-FreeSync-How-Technologies-Differ


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Mikey, Thanks for the long and detailed post and your contributions to the discussion. Firstly, yes, even with OC OFF, I can see scanlines but not at 50Hz+50fps but at 40Hz+40fps.
> 
> This is what I think happens:
> 1) When OC is OFF in OSD, the possible range of frequencies is 30-60Hz. The higher frequencies of this range do *not* show scanlines. I start seeing scanlines at 40fps+40hz in this mode but nothing at 50Hz+50fps or at 60Hz+60fps.
> 2) When OC is ON in OSD, the possible range of frequencies expands to 30-100Hz. Once again, the higher frequencies of this range do not show scanlines. I start seeing the lines at 60fps+60Hz and below with this mode.
> 
> And I could state that the scanlines artifact appear at _lower refresh rates in a range_ but that wouldn't be true either. Because with OC set to 100Hz on the OSD, if I set the refreshes to any of 80, 85, 90, 95 or 100Hz in NVCP, I start seeing scanlines at 60Hz+60fps and below always.
> 
> I am guessing this must be a timing controller (TCON) related artifact which was exactly the same problem the original swift had but with vertical lines. I would have said it was FRC + inversion pattern related issue but if this was so, all panels would have this issue.
> 
> EDIT: All scanlines testing is in pendulum demo. Test with a higher than normal brightness in order to not miss scanlines if they are present.


Mountainlifter,

This is going to surprise you - and I honestly don't understand it myself.

But the pendulum demo scan lines results are NOT the same as the results I'm seeing in-game. I'm not joking. You have to try my test... I can't emphasize this enough... with a real game, not the Pendulum demo.

If you have Watch Dogs, then try that. If you have Fallout 4, then try that. Something about that Pendulum demo is off - it's producing scanlines when the overclock is disabled, whereas in actual games when you disable the overclock the lines go away at any frequency. That's what I'm seeing anyhow.

I know... it makes zero sense.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Mountainlifter,
> 
> This is going to surprise you - and I honestly don't understand it myself.
> 
> But the pendulum demo scan lines results are NOT the same as the results I'm seeing in-game. I'm not joking. You have to try my test... I can't emphasize this enough... with a real game, not the Pendulum demo.
> 
> If you have Watch Dogs, then try that. If you have Fallout 4, then try that. Something about that Pendulum demo is off - it's producing scanlines when the overclock is disabled, whereas in actual games when you disable the overclock the lines go away at any frequency. That's what I'm seeing anyhow.
> 
> I know... it makes zero sense.


I fully believe your observations and it does not surprise me at all. If it is the case that different games produce different results then all of this could be a driver issue which doesn't seem to be the case at the moment (as people have tried different driver sets). It could also be that the different games have different color palettes that either expose or obscure the scanlines.

I'm sure you'll agree, In order to conduct tests and study behaviour, we need one game or one demo in which to consistently reproduce results. Hence, using the pendulum demo makes sense as a worst-case test platform.

All of the above does not invalidate the fact that you might see the scanlines if you were to conduct this experiment (in the pendulum demo): with the refresh at 60Hz in NVCP (and monitor OC off), simulate 40fps in pendulum demo and quickly switch between G-sync and V-syncOFF (moving between 40 and 60Hz resp.) while looking at a patch of the monitor on the left side. If you see dark grey lines come and go (or intensify relative to one setting), then I say there are scanlines at 40Hz.

As always my only intention is to study the behaviour of this panel. Maybe it will help narrow down the cause and get a solution to our problem sooner.

EDIT: I suspect only the color grey or close to that color exposes the lines.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I fully believe your observations and it does not surprise me at all. If it is the case that different games produce different results then all of this could be a driver issue which doesn't seem to be the case at the moment (as people have tried different driver sets). It could also be that the different games have different color palettes that either expose or obscure the scanlines.
> 
> I'm sure you'll agree, In order to conduct tests and study behaviour, we need one game or one demo in which to consistently reproduce results. Hence, using the pendulum demo makes sense as a worst-case test platform.
> 
> All of the above does not invalidate the fact that you might see the scanlines if you were to conduct this experiment (in the pendulum demo): with the refresh at 60Hz in NVCP (and monitor OC off), simulate 40fps in pendulum demo and quickly switch between G-sync and V-syncOFF (moving between 40 and 60Hz resp.) while looking at a patch of the monitor on the left side. If you see dark grey lines come and go (or intensify relative to one setting), then I say there are scanlines at 40Hz.
> 
> As always my only intention is to study the behaviour of this panel. Maybe it will help narrow down the cause and get a solution to our problem sooner.
> 
> EDIT: I suspect only the color grey or close to that color exposes the lines.


The one test we need to try is the one that can't be tried.

You believe this is an issue related to the frequency of the monitor - not Gsync, or the overclock - but the frequency itself. You also believe that the lower the frequency, the more prominent the scan lines.

Okay, if your theory is correct then what we really need to see is this monitor operating at 30Hz without Gsync or the overclock enabled. According to your theory, this panel, at 30Hz, with the overclock disabled, and with Gsync disabled (in other words, just a regular 60Hz panel, downclocked to 30Hz) would produce terrible scanlines.

There's no way to test that. We can't take this monitor down past 50Hz. Acer's own X34 driver is preventing us from doing that.

We can only 'downclock' to 30Hz with Gsync enabled. Clearly, in order to prove your theory, we need to test this monitor straight up at 30Hz without Gsync enabled.

Okay, you know what... I've got a bad feeling about this, because I now believe you're correct, and there's no way to fix it.

This is incredibly sobering.

EDIT:

Am I correct that if you set your monitor to 60Hz - fixed frequency - and then set Vsync as Adaptive (half the refresh rate), the monitor still refreshes at 60Hz even though your frame rate gets sliced in half?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> The one test we need to try is the one that can't be tried.
> 
> You believe this is an issue related to the frequency of the monitor - not Gsync, or the overclock - but the frequency itself. You also believe that the lower the frequency, the more prominent the scan lines.
> 
> Am I correct that if you set your monitor to 60Hz - fixed frequency - and then set Vsync as Adaptive (half the refresh rate), the monitor still refreshes at 60Hz even though your frame rate gets sliced in half?


Actually, I not sure what to believe. I am just throwing out a hypothesis and seeing if it fits the data.

There are three components to this puzzle: Panel (and it's row/column drivers, TCON IC etc), G-sync scaler board, and Overclocking (of the panel through G-sync scaler).

Even if we "disable G-sync" in NVCP, it is still the same G-sync scaler module doing the normal work. SO, I just leave G-sync enabled in NVP and when I say "40Hz+40fps" it means I'm forcing the pendulum demo to run at 40fps with G-sync ON. But don't go to 30Hz+30fps because G-sync behaves differently at 30fps and below.

The issue with blaming the OC from the OSD is that it goes through the G-sync scaler to the panel. And we already know one of the two is not working properly.

The best we can do is come up with a model that explains the behavior of all panels with scanlines and then figure out the best root cause. If my model of the panel behaviour is true (ie low refresh rates in a range), then it points to the panel being incorrectly tuned.

IF it is TCON related (ie. Panel related), it can be easily fixed by replacing the TCON board on the back of the panel by ACER. TCON ICs are attached to the back of the panel and should be separate from the G-sync Scaler. Most likely, the TCONs are poorly tuned. All the recent 1440 panels in the last year have been having this issue. Should take them just a few hours to replace the TCON ICs. That is assuming we can eliminate the G-sync scaler as the root cause.

IT could also be related to the panel in another way. This panel uses FRC aka temporal dithering which in combination with the panel's inversion scheme could result in artifacts. But if this is the true, then all panels should have scanlines but many clearly report perfect panels.

If it is the G-sync scaler, it could be things like how the pixel clocks are being managed by Nvidia. This could happen even if "g-sync" is disabled; it only turns off the VRR, the signal still goes through the same scaler.

For reading: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1628-Disadvantages-to-using-non-auto-timings-for-monitor-overclocking&s=8fe7228d2c8a75d983bf9590011066f6 See post by ToastyX.

"NVIDIA swaps out the display's scaler for a G-Sync board, leaving the panel and timing controller (TCON) untouched." http://www.anandtech.com/show/7582/nvidia-gsync-review

(If I've made a mistake, people with good knowledge of panels, please correct me.)

EDIT: On the day I got the monitor, I tested it out with HDMI input too which should not support G-sync. Yet, I still saw scanlines in the pendulum demo. That is another thing to consider and others can verify if they see the same. More and More, I am beginning to think this is a TCON thing, same as the swift from a year ago. But then, the freesync version is not seeing this issue which it should if it is problem with the panel. So, the cause of this problem is tough to nail down.


----------



## Mikey-

Mountainlifter,

I've discovered something interesting.

In Fallout 4 I used RTSS to limit my frames to 31. I then disabled my overclock, but left Gsync on (which is how I've happily been playing Fallout 4 - Gsync enabled, overclock off). Even with a disabled overclock, at 31Hz, I saw prominent scanlines. This surprised me, since I was certain that disabling the overclock had gotten rid of the scanlines.

I immediately thought... oh damn, so I was wrong... it doesn't matter if the overclock is on or off.

Actually, it does matter.

I immediately overclocked to 100hz, and went back into Fallout 4, disabling the RTSS frame limiter. When I loaded up Fallout 4 my frame rate happened to be low - 45 FPS. And guess what. There were prominent scanlines. I then immediately disabled the overclock, thinking, "No, no,no... I played the damned game all last night without seeing these bloody lines, and now here they are again... this can't be right." Happily, when the monitor lit up after the reboot, the scanlines had vanished.

Conclusion: Disabling the overclock means you can display at lower frequencies before the scanlines become an issue. If you use the overclock, on the other hand, then you should expect to see the scanline issue 'earlier', if you understand my meaning. In other words, you can't completely get rid of the scanlines, but you can 'stave them off'.

Essentially, what this means is we're both right. If your game regularly dips down to 45 FPS, then IT IS beneficial to disable the overclock.

EDIT: And, again, I'm okay with this because I won't be playing ANY games at 30 FPS. I will at 45 and above though, so disabling that overclock for troublesome games is going to be vital (if image quality is your thing).


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Mountainlifter,
> 
> I've discovered something interesting.
> 
> In Fallout 4 I used RTSS to limit my frames to 31. I then disabled my overclock, but left Gsync on (which is how I've happily been playing Fallout 4 - Gsync enabled, overclock off). Even with a disabled overclock, at 31Hz, I saw prominent scanlines. This surprised me, since I was certain that disabling the overclock had gotten rid of the scanlines.
> 
> I immediately thought... oh damn, so I was wrong... it doesn't matter if the overclock is on or off.
> 
> Actually, it does matter.
> 
> I immediately overclocked to 100hz, and went back into Fallout 4, disabling the RTSS frame limiter. When I loaded up Fallout 4 my frame rate happened to be low - 45 FPS. And guess what. There were prominent scanlines. I then immediately disabled the overclock, thinking, "No, no,no... I played the damned game all last night without seeing these bloody lines, and now here they are again... this can't be right." Happily, when the monitor lit up after the reboot, the scanlines had vanished.
> 
> Conclusion: Disabling the overclock means you can display at lower frequencies before the scanlines become an issue. If you use the overclock, on the other hand, then you should expect to see the scanline issue 'earlier', if you understand my meaning. In other words, you can't completely get rid of the scanlines, but you can 'stave them off'.
> 
> Essentially, what this means is we're both right. If your game regularly dips down to 45 FPS, then IT IS beneficial to disable the overclock.


Agree with what you have written.

You have re-worded exactly what I was trying to explain in this post using the term "lower end of a range of frequencies" http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/360#post_24608674

OC off doesn't mean scanlines vanish. It only means that the scanlines appear at a lower frequency than when using OC ON. So, if a game runs at 45-75 fps, better to have the OC off and have a ceiling at 60. If the game runs at 75 fps or greater, better to keep the OC on.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Agree with what you have written.
> 
> You have re-worded exactly what I was trying to explain in this post using the term "lower end of a range of frequencies" http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/360#post_24608674
> 
> OC off doesn't mean scanlines vanish. It only means that the scanlines appear at a lower frequency than when using OC ON. So, if a game runs at 45-75 fps, better to have the OC off and have a ceiling at 60. If the game runs at 75 fps or greater, better to keep the OC on.


This is very tricky to explain. Thanks for your input. You've really helped me to understand how my display works.


----------



## Mountainlifter

*Dear all with scanlines (part 1)*,

Instead of supplying a wall of text, I decided to spend some time making a table with experimental results that describe the intensity of the scanline artifacts at various Refresh Rates (set in OSD + NVCP) in correlation to Gsync Fps+Hz.


direct link: http://i.imgur.com/a1qeTBm.png

*In the columns,* you see the Refresh Rate that is set both in the OSD OC menu _and_ in the NVCP (This is important. Both must be the same.)

*In the rows,* you see the pendulum demo's forced FPS using its supplied sliders. I leave G-sync enabled in NVCP at all times and so, X fps also drives the monitor at X Hz. Hence, "XHz+Xfps".

*How were the tests conducted?:*
I go column by column in the table. I would set the Refresh Rate in the OSD (say 85Hz), reboot the monitor and set the same Refresh Rate in Nvcp. Then, I run the pendulum demo at 85Fps and check for scanlines. I move down by 5 fps/Hz using the demo's fps sliders and check again. Each time, I switch between G-sync On and V-sync-OFF to make sure my eyes are not seeing things. Each column was repeated at least twice - once from the top and second time from the bottom. Each entry in the table is the result of a real test and no interpolation or guess work was done. The only places where error could have entered are the transitions from *FV* to *V* and from *V* to *PV*. I have much greater confidence in the transition from *NV* to *FV*. I also made sure to sit at the same distance from the monitor during each test run.

*Discussion:*
These are the salient points from the table

The most important point to notice is that the scanlines are not visible close to the top of a given frequency range. That is, in each column, the first two entries have *No* scanlines (or the lines are of such low intensity that my eyes can't see them). Therefore, running at close to the top of a given frequency range should have no scanlines and vice versa for the bottom end of the range. The "frequency range" is defined by what is set in the OSD and not by what is set in the NVCP. Note that I cannot use the term "VRR window" in place of "frequency range". For instance, the frequency range of column B is 31-100Hz, while the G-sync VRR window is technically 1-100Hz. _Users have reported scanlines even at the max frequency of a given frequency range. I can only explain this by saying that on your panel, the transition zones may have moved so far up so that you have no green boxes at all. On the other hand, some users have the transition zones moved so far down that they only have green boxes and so they report no scanlines at all. (lucky bastards!)._
The second point to note is that while B7 and G7 (taking an example) are running at the _exact same conditions_, one has faint scanlines while the other doesn't have any at all. The only difference between B7 and G7 is the OSD OC Refresh Rate setting. So, to my mind, this implies that the Refresh Rate OC setting in the OSD is read in by the G-sync scaler and some calculations are done and parameters are set to allow VRR operation in that range. If so, then there is hope for this artifact via a firmware fix or a driver fix. Essentially, what I am saying is that the scanlines seem artificially introduced based on the OSD OC setting and do not seem to be because of some inherent panel problem. Who knows, it could be a combination of both.
It is strange that 35Hz+35fps has been registered as V and not PV. But switching quickly between 35 and 40, I could only conclude that 40 was slightly more intense. Also, I do not go to 30Hz+30fps because G-sync works differently at 30 fps and below. Maybe, 35 is also affected by the background G-sync calculations in this monitor.
If you set the OSD OC to 100Hz and use 75Hz in NVCP, you get the same scanline behaviour as setting 100Hz in OSD+NVCP ie. column B. (Only what you set in the OSD governs the scanline behaviour). It is also for this reason that I don't have a 50Hz column in the table because I can only set 50Hz in NVCP and cannot set 50Hz in the OSD. If you set 100Hz on the OC OSD and set 50Hz in the NVCP you can plainly see *scanlines on the windows desktop* which corroborates the scanline behaviour as described in column B.
Anyways, I think this model describes the behaviour of the scanlines in the Acer X34: It appears with increasing intensity towards the lower end of a frequency range (31Hz to XHz) whose max value X is governed only by what is set in the OSD OC menu (OC off is also a setting with X=60Hz). G-sync VRR operation itself has no bearing on scanlines.

*PS:* I'm attaching the excel sheet I used in case you want to conduct these tests yourself.

ACER_X34_SCANLINES_BEHAVIOUR.xlsx 49k .xlsx file


*PS2:* thanks Mikey and Smokey the Bear

If there are modifications needed to this model, let me know. I'll wait for some replies and then post this in the ACER forums for greater visibility there.


----------



## Mikey-

In other words, it's not enough for us to overclock our X34 to 100Hz and just leave it there. We have to overclock on a game by game basis.

3 examples:

1) In Bioshock Infinite, I can get 100 FPS easily, so I should overclock to 100Hz.
2) In The Witcher 3, I average around 75 FPS, with large dips, so I should overclock to 75Hz, or even 70Hz if the IQ appears muddy.
3) In Fallout 4 my performance is terrible, dropping to the low 40's in big cities, in which case I should disable the overclock completely, and accept 60Hz as my ceiling.

I hate to say this, Mountainlifter, but I think you're going to see two different responses to this chart. One group will say they're not seeing any scanlines at all. And the other will say they're seeing scanlines even at 100 FPS at 100Hz.

The chart seems pretty reasonable to me. I'll take a closer look tomorrow when I wake up. Honestly, with this information, and a fairly decent GPU setup, scanlines can and should be avoided. I think that some people were too quick to send back their monitors. The upcoming Asus monitor, when user-overclocked to 100Hz, is likely going to exhibit the same problems, though I suspect people won't see that, simply because Asus is aiming for a less aggressive overclock.

Me, I'll take the 100Hz monitor over the 75hz version any day, especially now that I know how to 'control' the scanline issue.

Also, what the hell is happening with G13? Were you smoking something? Or is that accurate?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> In other words, it's not enough for us to overclock our X34 to 100Hz and just leave it there. We have to overclock on a game by game basis.
> 
> 3 examples:
> 
> 1) In Bioshock Infinite, I can get 100 FPS easily, so I should overclock to 100Hz.
> 2) In The Witcher 3, I average around 75 FPS, with large dips, so I should overclock to 75Hz, or even 70Hz if the IQ appears muddy.
> 3) In Fallout 4 my performance is terrible, dropping to the low 40's in big cities, in which case I should disable the overclock completely, and accept 60Hz as my ceiling.


Makes good sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I hate to say this, Mountainlifter, but I think you're going to see two different responses to this chart. One group will say they're not seeing any scanlines at all. And the other will say they're seeing scanlines even at 100 FPS at 100Hz.


I tried to address this in the first point under "discussion".

Good night.

*EDIT:* G13 is a transition box. Could have been V or PV. I decided to use PV at that point. I didn't do the columns in order so that the frequencies I was studying were not close together. I started with column G in fact.

So, the transition points could be one box up or down except for the transitions between NV and FV. Those I am very confident about.


----------



## Alaindor

Regarding these scan lines, I honestly have a hard time trying to spot them on the pendulum demo... whatever settings, vsync, gsync or not, OC or not, whatever fps, I can't really see anything... maybe , maybe at low framerates 40 fps, I might see some faint horizontal lines by sticking my nose on the screen, but so faint I wouldn't have spotted anything if I wasn't trying to...

So either I'm very lucky at the monitor lottery draw, either we have some other factors to consider.

Can I give my two cents worth? Could we be having some interference with the current feed? Out of curiosity, it would be interesting to know at what Hz and whether people having scan lines are using a UPS and what type? I think we have some difference 50 Hz / 60 Hz between Europe / USA, and also you know that some UPS's deliver square wave, which computer PSU's don't really care about, but which could create some harmonics and hence interference with the monitor...? Maybe some expert would like to kick in here.

My current input:
- 230 V at 50 Hz (France)
- Line-interactive UPS with pure sine wave (not square wave)

I know the power brick is supposed to provide DC current to the monitor, however it might be impacted by what's coming in... not so easy for me to test out though as I don't have access to another UPS or current Hz...


----------



## Ikarusflug

I have an Idea. Plz post what date of manufacture ur monitor is (there is a sticker on the carton) and if u have problems with scanlines oder not.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikarusflug*
> 
> I have an Idea. Plz post what date of manufacture ur monitor is (there is a sticker on the carton) and if u have problems with scanlines oder not.


That has been done, it effects models from different dates, so that is not the problem.


----------



## Ikarusflug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That has been done, it effects models from different dates, so that is not the problem.


ok, thats sad. But i really would like to know how many % of the monitors are effected. Had two with scanlines till now, asking myself if i give it a third chance.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> *Dear all with scanlines (part 2)*,
> 
> Instead of supplying another wall of text, I decided to spend some time making a table with experimental results that describe the intensity of the scanline artifacts at various Refresh Rates (set in OSD + NVCP) in correlation to Gsync Fps+Hz.
> 
> 
> direct link: http://i.imgur.com/a1qeTBm.png
> 
> .


These numbers are excellent.

X34 owners simply need to understand that they have to adjust their overclock to match the average frame rate of whatever game they're playing.

If you're averaging 80 frames per second in a game, then for that game you need to overclock to 80Hz (not just leave your overclock at 100Hz). If you're only averaging 60 frames in a game, then disable the overclock entirely (hugely important). If you have a game in which you can run easily at 100 frames, then just max out the overclock.

In fact, the one thing that you really do want to take away from this chart is that with an overclock of 100Hz, you're going to encounter scanlines almost immediately if your frames begin dipping. So NEVER fully overclock this monitor unless you're dead certain you can maintain 100 FPS in a game.

I was playing The Witcher 3 tonight, when I noticed the scan lines (I can see them now, because I know what to look for). My frame rate was about 60, because I'd completely maxed out the game (which looks stunning on this monitor, by the way). I then quickly exited the game and disabled the overclock and went back into the game - scanlines gone.

So what we have here is an exceptional monitor with an aggressive overclock that needs some managing in order to avoid a minor scanline issue. My only concern would be that the scanlines grow increasingly prominent with time. But cross bridges when you come to them, I always say.

I'd like to thank Mountainlifter for having taken the time to post this chart. Very reassuring.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I disagree. The issue must be acknowledged and a solution must be found (Preferably soon by Acer or Nvidia). The results of this issue are similar to the inversion issues that plagued the pg278q and stopped it from being the truly perfect TN, as much as a TN can be. It was a disappointing issue, much like this now. 34" curved 60 hz monitors are available for $700 less; I don't consider the OC a bonus.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Personally, my intention with documenting the behaviour of this monitor was to find a solution eventually. I believe the pathway is generally Behaviour (symptoms) --> Cause -->Cure/Solution.

As end users, we have to be clear in describing the symptoms/behaviour to ACER which in the case of the scanlines has been extremely tough so far.
The cause in some cases can be nailed down by us.
But only when the symptoms and cause are known can ACER find a cure (be that an easy or protracted solution).

When there are folks with perfect monitors, it clearly implies that we should try to get one too.

I will paste my documentation in the ACER thread now that some folks here have seen it.

I am also studying the power supply of the ACER X34 (using laboratory grade equipment at my workplace) and I have some interesting results to share. Stay tuned.


----------



## Ikarusflug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> These numbers are excellent.
> 
> X34 owners simply need to understand that they have to adjust their overclock to match the average frame rate of whatever game they're playing.
> 
> If you're averaging 80 frames per second in a game, then for that game you need to overclock to 80Hz (not just leave your overclock at 100Hz). If you're only averaging 60 frames in a game, then disable the overclock entirely (hugely important). If you have a game in which you can run easily at 100 frames, then just max out the overclock.
> 
> In fact, the one thing that you really do want to take away from this chart is that with an overclock of 100Hz, you're going to encounter scanlines almost immediately if your frames begin dipping. So NEVER fully overclock this monitor unless you're dead certain you can maintain 100 FPS in a game.
> 
> I was playing The Witcher 3 tonight, when I noticed the scan lines (I can see them now, because I know what to look for). My frame rate was about 60, because I'd completely maxed out the game (which looks stunning on this monitor, by the way). I then quickly exited the game and disabled the overclock and went back into the game - scanlines gone.
> 
> So what we have here is an exceptional monitor with an aggressive overclock that needs some managing in order to avoid a minor scanline issue. My only concern would be that the scanlines grow increasingly prominent with time. But cross bridges when you come to them, I always say.
> 
> I'd like to thank Mountainlifter for having taken the time to post this chart. Very reassuring.


uhm....no.

We are talking about a 1300 Euro Display...Even for a 200 Euro display this would be unaccepteble.


----------



## Ikarusflug

Dont think that works, right?

from the acer forums:

"RESET YOUR MONITOR!!!

If you are having issues such as scanlines, loud buzzing noises and even trouble overclocking...reset the monitor.... go to the OSD and select "RESET". Allow it to cycle and then try your settings. This has resolved a great deal of issues. I had an issue with the loud high pitched noise and reset the monitor and it is gone. My monitor still has the wake from sleep issue. I've also confirmed this with a YouTuber who reviewed this monitor. He did the same and does not have the scanlines anymore and he is able to get the full 100hz overclock (he could only get to 90). My guess is these ship with a pre-installed profile and needs to be reset before any caliberation takes place. I hope this works for the rest of you!!!!"


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikarusflug*
> 
> Dont think that works, right?
> 
> from the acer forums:
> 
> "RESET YOUR MONITOR!!!
> 
> If you are having issues such as scanlines, loud buzzing noises and even trouble overclocking...reset the monitor.... go to the OSD and select "RESET". Allow it to cycle and then try your settings. This has resolved a great deal of issues. I had an issue with the loud high pitched noise and reset the monitor and it is gone. My monitor still has the wake from sleep issue. I've also confirmed this with a YouTuber who reviewed this monitor. He did the same and does not have the scanlines anymore and he is able to get the full 100hz overclock (he could only get to 90). My guess is these ship with a pre-installed profile and needs to be reset before any caliberation takes place. I hope this works for the rest of you!!!!"


I accidentally did reset many times now because of the unwieldy implementation of the OSD controls. This "solution" is just an impulse reaction. I bet the guy who reset it will soon see scanlines again. Probably the reset set the monitor to the parameters of the green boxes in the table I posted and the user declared that they are gone. IF it was _that_ easy, it would have been found out by now. Might have worked for the high pitched sound and other things, not for scanlines. Atleast not for me.

SIDE NOTE: I starting noticing the scanlines in games. Yesterday in BF4, I was suddenly distracted by prominent orange scanlines in the middle of my Kobra reticle as grenade spams dropped my fps to 60 from 85. This was the same reason I gave up on the swift last year and sold it to someone who didn't mind. My X34 has scanlines all the way across the monitor (maybe a little less visible on the extreme right).

SIDE NOTE 2: I also notice scanlines on the desktop if I use OSD OC 100Hz and NVCP refresh 50Hz. Makes sense based on my table.


----------



## Ikarusflug

Tried it too. Doesnt work.


----------



## Striker444

Hosted a LANparty with 9 folks on Saturday, I can call it my X34's last hurrah. I got all 9 gamers opinions of my situation. Their first impression was the monitor is amazing, the size itself gave the immediate response of WOW!

After having 4 of my more seasoned PC building friends game for about 5-10 min each they did notice the scanlines, in both GTA V and Rocket League (both games I spend the most time on too). Framerates on GTA were 85-100 FPS, Rocket League a solid 100FPS. I didn't say anything to them about the issues I have with this it at first, wanted to see if I was exaggerating it. The first two who tested it didn't know what the scanline issue was and just said, the image looks distorted, is there some kind of interference going on? After that the cat was out of the bag, I showed them how it looks with G-Sync off and on,

After this was all done, all 9 people watching the screen, I asked them if I should keep the monitor, 7 out of the 9 said yes.

I then told them the price, 5 out of the 9 said yes.

I then hooked up my $300 Monoprice IPS 1440p monitor side by side with it. They saw how much cleaner the picture was, it's a dramatic difference. One of them actually hooked both up to their PC to see if it was a color profile issue / drivers on my desktop (I had the color profiles loaded from TFT), it looked the same. Another noticeable thing from several of them (including myself) were the colors pop a lot more with my Monoprice monitor, it's much more vibrant. Had another friend reset the monitor to default, fiddle with it for a little bit, I showed him TFT's recommended settings, he tried his own and theirs, no love. Maybe someone can explain to my why this is so, I get it's a different IPS panel but this isn't something like scanlines causing it right? The monitor simply looks bland compared to it, no matter what settings I set it to. I know the Monoprice has a higher gloss AG coat on it, do you think this could be the reason? Some of the monitor review sites for my Monoprice were not very favorable either compared to other IPS screens. TFT even said that the X34 is just about professional grade.

After all this tinkering and testing, I again asked if I should keep the monitor, only 1 out of the 9 said yes. So there you have it, 1 out of 9 gamers would take this defective monitor over a cheap IPS one. I've now spent a day back on my old monitor, I did immediately notice the lack of smoothness in gaming, after all going 100hz G-Sync to 60hz no G-Sync is very noticeable. Dropped the monitor off to UPS this morning to go back to Newegg for a full refund. I'm now wondering if Acer fixes all the issues with this monitor if it's even worth going back to it since I will be losing a good amount of color vibrancy (if the scanlines weren't the cause for it). I may just have to wait for a different monitor with similar specs come to the market with a better panel.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Dear all with scanlines (Part 2): Discussing a possible cause

My first suggestion to users with scanlines even before I had the monitor in hand was to suspect the adapter supplied with the X34 as a cause of the artifact.

*Basics:*
Speaking from my experience as an electronics engineer, generally there are a few of rules to follow when working with signals. One such very important rule is to avoid routing your AC power cables near signal lines even if they are twisted pair with shield earthed. AC power tends to inductively and capacitively introduce noise in the signal if it close by. But this doesn't apply to the Acer X34 since the AC power and power electronics are far away in the adapter and only the DC power (19V) line connects to the monitor.

But then, AC power signal can "leak" into the DC side of the adapter and hence enter into the monitor circuitry and result in weird behaviour. This is called Ripple. It is itself an artifact of the conversion from AC to DC. Now, the topic of ripple is long winded and many engineers will know much more about this than I do. But here is a source if you are interested in brushing up your basics in electrical/electronics: Ripple Voltage & ESR



*Actual Measurements:*
Now that we have the basics out of the way, my initial instinct was to suspect ripple as one possible cause of scanlines among several other possible causes, namely, badly tuned TCON board + row/column drivers, FRC+panel inversion scheme. Long story short, I did find a larger than normal amount of ripple in the Acer X34's power adapter but I don't yet have another good adapter to test with the monitor and see if the scanlines go away. So, while the ripple _is_ high, I still don't have any conclusions: only that the ripple itself is high.

I made measurements using a digital multimeter and a digital oscilloscope (I used two different oscilloscopes to make sure I didn't make a mistake). Here are the measurements:


Average DC Voltage from the X34's adapter.


AC component of the DC Voltage from the X34's adapter.
*Frequency of Ripple:* 6.667Hz (Time Period: ~150ms). *Vpp of Ripple:* 300mV (very high).

I compared this with a regular laptop adapter for my toshiba work laptop.

Average DC Voltage of my toshiba laptop adapter.


AC component of the DC Voltage supplied to my laptop by its adapter. (it is very noisy due to high frequency components).
*Frequency of Ripple:* 500Hz (Time Period: ~2ms). *Vpp of Ripple:* 16mV.

I can't yet account for the very different frequencies of the ripples in both cases other than to say that they use different technologies or implementations to regulate the voltage. Here is a good source on different power supplies. But I can say that the Vpp ripple of the Acer adapter is high.



I did some digging around and found that there are manufacturers that advertise and sell adapters with 300mVpp ripple. link1 link2 link3 So, it is possible that these are acceptable adapters but my guess is that their Vpp ripple is too high for an application like a monitor.

*Clarifications/Conclusions:*
There are some points I need to clarify:

I should have done two things when taking measurements of a power supply with an oscilloscope which I did *not*: (1) set the correct bandwidth to measure on the oscilloscope and (2) use a capacitor and inductor in parallel as a load circuit. Explained here: Power Tip #6: Accurately Measuring Power Supply Ripple. I didn't do this because item 1 was an oversight and I did not have the L and C available for item 2. Generally, you might find a statement like this in an adapter datasheet: "Ripple and noise are measured at oscilloscope 20MHz bandwidth by a 10uF electrolytic capacitor and a 0.1uF ceramic capacitor in parallel at output connector."

The ripple of a power supply will be far less when the actual load is connected. This is explained in the last link with respect to very high frequency ripple so I'm not exactly sure how it applies here. So, it could that this power supply is suitable for the electronics in the Acer X34 by design. If, on the other hand, this ripple issue was overlooked in the design of the X34's electronics, it could very well explain weird behaviour like scanlines. We cannot conclude one way or the other until more testing is done.
*Other Points:*

I haven't visited oscilloscopes and power bricks since my undergraduate days and while I did brush up, I might have made mistakes. Let me know and correct me if you are a fellow engineer.
Tomorrow, if I get all the right components, I intend to connect a very clean NI power supply to the monitor and see if the scanlines go away. But if I don't find the components I need (the socket etc.) my testing will be delayed to the weekend. Meanwhile, if you want to test this idea yourself quickly, you could get a spare power adapter with the same or greater current rating as the X34's, with lower advertised peak-to-peak ripple and check if the scanlines go away.
*UPDATE: 19th Nov 2015*

*I just tried a different 19V, 7.1A adapter with thee acer X34 monitor. TLDR: The scanlines are still present.







My idea that a different adapter might fix things was incorrect.







*

*Technical corrections in case someone randomly googles to this post:*

I did make a mistake when I recorded the ripple from my toshiba laptop's adapter on the oscilloscope. What I thought was noise in the pics I posted originally was actually the transient response of that adapter's output viewed from a larger time scale. I went back and viewed the same adapter's ripple at a much finer timescale and the transient looks as follows:


The transient goes up to 200mV on the +ve side and upto -100mV on the -ve side.


This is the scale I was looking at it originally from which I could still say that the "average" ripple is only 16mV. But those spikes which I mistook for noise are actually the peaks of the transient response that appear only intermittently on this picture because of the lower sampling time used by the oscilloscope at the larger time scale.

The new adapter I tested was a *Liteon Adapter* with the same power rating as the Acer X34's.



The Liteon adapter's transient response at full bandwidth: Shoots to +400mV and -400mV.


The Liteon adapter's transient response at 20MHz cutoff.


The Liteon adapter's "average" ripple is 10mVpp.

The only unexplained thing remaining is why the Acer X34's adapter has a slow frequency of 6.66Hz. I am just not at all sure how a power supply can create ripple at frequencies other than 60Hz or multiples of that fundamental. So, I am continuing to use the new Liteon adapter with the monitor because though it has the very high peaks in its ripple, they're is of such short duration that the input caps on the monitor electronics would very easily filter it out. Can't say the same for the 6.66Hz slow ripple from the Acer X34's adapter. (I am still suspicious of it.







)


----------



## Sketchus

Thanks for all the work you're putting into this. Really appreciated.


----------



## Alaindor

Impressive, Mountainlifter.

In your opinion, any influence of an UPS wave form output? Square wave vs. sine wave? Could a square wave output create harmonics and increase ripple?

Using a sine wave form output from my UPS, I see no scan lines.


----------



## Metros

Will be interesting to find out when ACER will actually fix this, I think end of December (if they do fix it) as it is not an "issue" according to ACER


----------



## funfordcobra

Backlight problem is worse than expected. Now it does it at any brightness so its progressively getting worse. I could see it completly failing in 6mo or less. It's definitely not a monitor that will last 2-5 years and not worth 1400 bucks. Asus will be the same.


----------



## DJ Zazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Backlight problem is worse than expected. Now it does it at any brightness so its progressively getting worse. I could see it completly failing in 6mo or less. It's definitely not a monitor that will last 2-5 years and not worth 1400 bucks. Asus will be the same.


That's...disheartening. And you say that the Asus will be the same because it's the same panel, or because of Asus' history? What about the Dell, that also uses the same panel, but without, it seems, the problems that the X34 is littered with?


----------



## x3sphere

I don't think the Asus panel will have the same faults. Acer introduced a lot of problems that were never present on the original LG panel. I have had my LG UM95 for more than a year now, with absolutely no issues regarding the backlight.

BLB will still be an issue with the Asus, but the half black screen and scan lines are new problems specific to this Acer.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ Zazz*
> 
> That's...disheartening. And you say that the Asus will be the same because it's the same panel, or because of Asus' history? What about the Dell, that also uses the same panel, but without, it seems, the problems that the X34 is littered with?


The problems with the X34 are mainly related to the g-sync module and the overclocked refresh rate. Dell has neither and is a "simple" monitor.


----------



## Mikey-

Somebody's going to have to interpret for me what Mountainlifter just said? Whoosh.

Also, Mountainlifter, in your post above you wrote: "... because there are people with perfect monitors out there..."

I'm sceptical of that. I really am. I have a feeling that most people saying they have no lines, can't see the lines. Or they simply don't understand the problem.

As we've already discovered, if your frame-rate matches your frequency, then you're not going to see scanlines. You have to know what the lines look like, and you have to know when they appear. I'm not convinced everyone understands this.

However they should if they've read your posts above. Glad to have you here at the forum.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The problems with the X34 are mainly related to the g-sync module and the overclocked refresh rate. Dell has neither and is a "simple" monitor.


Right, which means it should be possible to fix as it's not a panel fault. I expect Acer will eventually get these issues sorted. At the same time, I don't expect the Asus to ship with these issues. Seems like they held back for a reason.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Right, which means it should be possible to fix as it's not a panel fault. I expect Acer will eventually get these issues sorted. At the same time, I don't expect the Asus to ship with these issues. Seems like they held back for a reason.


Let's hope so. Nvidia tunes the g-syn module individually for each panel as far as I know, and since the panels in both monitors are supposed to be the same it is very likely they will have the same issue unless they already implement a fix.


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Somebody's going to have to interpret for me what Mountainlifter just said? Whoosh.
> 
> Also, Mountainlifter, in your post above you wrote: "... because there are people with perfect monitors out there..."
> 
> I'm sceptical of that. I really am. I have a feeling that most people saying they have no lines, can't see the lines. Or they simply don't understand the problem.
> 
> As we've already discovered, if your frame-rate matches your frequency, then you're not going to see scanlines. You have to know what the lines look like, and you have to know when they appear. I'm not convinced everyone understands this.
> 
> However they should if they've read your posts above. Glad to have you here at the forum.


Not sure if my monitor is "perfect", it has the occasional WFS issue... but I sure can't see the scanlines in the pendulum demo and I tried many fps / Hz combinations... maybe, maybe some faint lines in the grey sky at 40 fps / 100 Hz by sticking my nose on the screen but I'm not even sure (well, I do wear glasses







). By reading other posts it would seem that others can clearly see such lines at arm's length. Maybe I don't understand what to look for but bottom line for me is, if I can't see them even trying to spot them, then they're not disturbing me!

I have a feeling these are linked to some interference, ripple effect or harmonics due to the current feed... but just an opinion not backed up by any facts. And even so it's probably not acceptable if that monitor is so sensitive that it produces such artefacts.

I'm more worried about the WFS issue, it doesn't bother me right now, but we should be told the "hardware cause" by Acer. If it gets worse over time (aging of some capacitor or the like) then I wouldn't want to be in a situation where the monitor bails out two days after the warranty ends. The fact that Acer is "repairing" those not sold yet is not reassuring, it means it might be something we should be worried about. At least we should be told what it is.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikarusflug*
> 
> uhm....no.
> 
> We are talking about a 1300 Euro Display...Even for a 200 Euro display this would be unaccepteble.


In a perfect world we have 60Hz 3440x1440 Gsync monitors that will overclock to 100Hz without issue of any kind. And in this perfect world the monitor will cost much less than what it does in the real world.

For most of us, the issue is simply this:

We can't just leave our overclock at 100Hz. We have to match it with the average frame rate of whatever game we're playing. Is this really so difficult to do? I can do this literally in ten seconds. Furthermore, we will never see scan lines as long as our games can reach at least 40 FPS. At 40 FPS and above, we always have a matching frequency that won't produce scan lines.

Personally, I won't buy any game, period, that doesn't run higher than at least 45 FPS on average, so, again, no issue for me personally. I'd say that 95% of my games run at, or above, 60 FPS on my machine.

That said, if you know of a 3440x1440 21:9 IPS panel that has Gsync and overclocks to 100Hz without issue of any kind, and is available for purchase right now, then please let me know.


----------



## Ikarusflug

There are several x34 out there that dont have this issue. Your monitor is broken und you pay 1300$ for it. Ok, your choice.


----------



## Mikey-

One thing that is a bit of an issue though:

I don't really mind (too much) having to re-set my overclock all the time. But the damned OSD controls flat out suck. I cannot count the number of times I've accidentally switched the monitor off, or changed the input from display port to HDMI.

That said, I am getting better at it. Still, if I'm going to be using this OSD all the time - and it appears that I am - then a more... uh, friendly interface would've been... appreciated.

I'd like to hear more thoughts from the X34 owners. Are you guys able to control your scan lines by adjusting your over-clock accordingly? Is this something that annoys you greatly? Will you be returning the monitor for this reason?

I'm 99% convinced I'll be keeping mine.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> In a perfect world we have 60Hz 3440x1440 Gsync monitors that will overclock to 100Hz without issue of any kind. And in this perfect world the monitor will cost much less than what it does in the real world.
> 
> For most of us, the issue is simply this:
> 
> We can't just leave our overclock at 100Hz. We have to match it with the average frame rate of whatever game we're playing. Is this really so difficult to do? I can do this literally in ten seconds. Furthermore, we will never see scan lines as long as our games can reach at least 40 FPS. At 40 FPS and above, we always have a matching frequency that won't produce scan lines.
> 
> Personally, I won't buy any game, period, that doesn't run higher than at least 45 FPS on average, so, again, no issue for me personally. I'd say that 95% of my games run at, or above, 60 FPS on my machine.
> 
> That said, if you know of a 3440x1440 21:9 IPS panel that has Gsync and overclocks to 100Hz without issue of any kind, and is available for purchase right now, then please let me know.


That doesn't fix anything. Either way, he's definitely right. I need to find an hour off in the afternoon to send mine away.

I haven't been keeping up on the Acer forums the last few days. No word from Acer?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> That doesn't fix anything. Either way, he's definitely right. I need to find an hour off in the afternoon to send mine away.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up on the Acer forums the last few days. No word from Acer?


So you ALWAYS have scan lines, no matter what? That's disturbing. Sorry, but I'm getting confused as to who's got what problems. It appears to me that Mountain and I have the exact same issue.

I agree that it's high time Acer acknowledged the scan line issue.

Even if they just say they're investigating. At this point, they just need to say something... anything.

Maybe to insert some positivity into this thread: to those of you just enjoying the monitor... which games are you blown away by on this panel?

The Witcher 3: I'm not going to lie - I tried so hard to like The Witcher 3, but it just didn't happen. The performance on this monitor is through the roof though. This game is wicked smooth with Gsync enabled. And, yes, it looks incredible. I disabled my overclock for this game, and my frame counter never budges from 60. I can't decide if this is just my imagination playing tricks on me or not, but Gsync 60 FPS feels more fluid than Vsync 60 FPS.

Bioshock Infinite: incredible experience at a constant 100 FPS. Just SO fluid.

Watch Dogs: of all my games, this game has been impacted the most by Gsync. This game has gone from being unplayable to being so smooth... even when driving... that I almost can't believe it. I kid you not, to show off what this monitor is capable of, Watch Dogs would be my go-to game.

Right now I'm playing Fallout 4, which I maxed out, god rays and all. I'm constantly shifting between 40 and 60 FPS (again, for this game, my overclock is off). Gsync is saving this game. Everything's nice and smooth. On my old 60Hz fixed frequency monitor I'd be climbing the walls with this game, trying to maintain 60 FPS.

I've had my monitor for just three weeks now, but just the thought of having to go back to my old panel makes me shudder.

Also, looking forward to Assassin's Creed Syndicate on Thursday... just to see what happens.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> Impressive, Mountainlifter.
> 
> In your opinion, any influence of an UPS wave form output? Square wave vs. sine wave? Could a square wave output create harmonics and increase ripple?
> 
> Using a sine wave form output from my UPS, I see no scan lines.


First let's look at what's happening when a pure Sine wave of amplitude 230V of 50Hz is input the acer adapter: This below image is what is happening.



(on a second oscilloscope)

All the energy of that single Sine wave (230V, 50Hz) has been distributed to many sine waves of many frequencies which when summed up form a DC signal of 19.5V for the most part. But the energy distribution is not perfect and some sine waves that should not have been amplified were and so that results in this nice sawtooth ripple waveform (with fundamental frequency of 6.66Hz) added on top of the pure DC of 19.5V.

The case of trying to visualize what happens when a Square wave (230V, 50Hz) is input to the adapter gets complicated quickly. A square wave itself is made up of the sum of infinitely many sine waves (a fundamental sine of 50hz + harmonic sines at 100Hz, 150Hz... inf) of differing amplitudes. (Fourier series)

We only know concretely how the adapter behaves to a frequency of 50Hz. But my guess is that the higher frequency harmonics of the Square wave (higher multiples of 50Hz) get attenuated by the adapter and we will end up with a squiggly version of the sawtooth waveform in the picture above (+ the DC ofcourse). Nevertheless, the frequency of the new sawtooth output will still be 6.66Hz and it's amplitude will still be around 300mVp-p. So, the ripple amplitude will still be high. (Take this guess with a huge pinch of salt. If I get the time, I'll edit with a better explanation.)

But if it is the case that your adapter is different than what others have been given, then with either a square wave or sine wave input, your Vpp ripple should be low enough not to interfere with the normal monitor operations. So, if I could get the part number of your adapter (pic of the sticker), we can check if we have the same adapter model. It is possible that ACER sent out bulk orders for 19V,7.1A adapters to different manufacturers and one of the manufacturers is creating these crappy adapters with high ripple. Acer only puts their sticker on the adapter.

PS: I wear glasses too. I spoke to two trusted engineers who are also my colleagues who are much more experienced than I am. They are also at a loss to explain how an adapter can have 300mVpp ripple. Once more, this does not mean that the adapter is causing scanlines, only that the adapter is really crappy. Whether Acer engineers designed the monitor electronics around it remains to be seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Somebody's going to have to interpret for me what Mountainlifter just said? Whoosh.
> 
> However they should if they've read your posts above. Glad to have you here at the forum.


I've put up a picture showing ripple in my writeup. Does that help? Basically, I am saying the power signal is "unclean" and not clean enough for a monitor.

Thanks. I'm glad I could add to the discussion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Thanks for all the work you're putting into this. Really appreciated.


Thank you!

*EDIT:* @Mikey- My adapter part number is "ADP 135KB T"


----------



## Mikey-

So this could potentially be a power brick issue? Should we start posting our part numbers?


----------



## kot0005

Seriously, why cant we have a owners club for a $1200 monitor? what are the chances that a mod will take a new thread down if I make one?
OP can you change the title of this thread and put important information on the front page plz ?


----------



## Mikey-

After further experimentation, I have to say that the jump from 75Hz to 100Hz isn't nearly as dramatic as the jump from 60Hz to 75Hz. I wonder if it's really worth all the fuss and bother?

For one thing, I'm noticing that at 100Hz the load on my two GTX 980s grows quite pronounced. Also, for some weird reason, at 100Hz, my PC case fans are ramping up for ten seconds at a time. That extra 25 FPS seems to cause troubles.

And on a completely unrelated note:

I bought a new keyboard today because my old one didn't fit in between the two legs of the X34. I bought the Corsair K65 RGB mechanical keyboard, which fits in between the two legs perfectly. It's a nifty little keyboard with a nice tactile feel to the keys, and an impressive lighting system. which is programmable.

I highly recommended this keyboard for use with this monitor, if you happen to be in the market.

http://www.corsair.com/en/corsair-gaming-k65-rgb-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard

Truth be told, it looks way better in person. It has a very heavy, durable feel to it as well, since it's made out of aluminium. It doesn't slide around like some keyboards do. It's probably the nicest keyboard I've ever owned.

And another thing: On the X34, I keep losing the mouse cursor. I'm not sure if the cursor is actually disappearing, or if I'm losing it? Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> After further experimentation, I have to say that the jump from 75Hz to 100Hz isn't nearly as dramatic as the jump from 60Hz to 75Hz. I wonder if it's really worth all the fuss and bother?
> 
> For one thing, I'm noticing that at 100Hz the load on my two GTX 980s grows quite pronounced. Also, for some weird reason, at 100Hz, my PC case fans are ramping up for ten seconds at a time. That extra 25 FPS seems to cause troubles.
> 
> And on a completely unrelated note:
> 
> I bought a new keyboard today because my old one didn't fit in between the two legs of the X34. I bought the Corsair K65 RGB mechanical keyboard, which fits in between the two legs perfectly. It's a nifty little keyboard with a nice tactile feel to the keys, and an impressive lighting system. which is programmable.
> 
> I highly recommended this keyboard for use with this monitor, if you happen to be in the market.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/corsair-gaming-k65-rgb-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard
> 
> Truth be told, it looks way better in person. It has a very heavy, durable feel to it as well, since it's made out of aluminium. It doesn't slide around like some keyboards do. It's probably the nicest keyboard I've ever owned.
> 
> And another thing: On the X34, I keep losing the mouse cursor. I'm not sure if the cursor is actually disappearing, or if I'm losing it? Is this happening to anyone else?


The jump from 60 to 75 has a deltaT of 3.3ms. The jump from 75 to 100 has a deltaT of 3.3ms too. So, in reality, both jumps are equivalent.

I have the older non-light up version of K65. An awesome keyboard it is.

Don't have any mouse cursor problem.

My adapter part is ADP-135KB T. is this the same as yours?


----------



## Mountainlifter

I haven't been able to test the monitor with another adapter yet. I couldn't find a good one at work at 19V. So, i'll have to go out and buy one.

Can anyone without scanlines report their adapter part name please?


----------



## Dr Mad

Very good work, Mountainlifter









I have 2 X34 waiting to be shipped back so I still have the adapters :



Fact is both of my displays do have scanlines. But the one from Amazon (September 15) is really worst than the other from October.
Obviously, I tested each display switching the adapter but I didn't see any positive change.

Therefore I hope for the sake of us who are frustrated by this impressive monitor on the paper that it's all about a question of adapter quality. But I have doubts


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Very good work, Mountainlifter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 X34 waiting to be shipped back so I still have the adapters :
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is both of my displays do have scanlines. But the one from Amazon (September 15) is really worst than the other from October.
> Obviously, I tested each display switching the adapter but I didn't see any positive change.
> 
> Therefore I hope for the sake of us who are frustrated by this impressive monitor on the paper that it's all about a question of adapter quality. But I have doubts


Thanks for that pic. That is _exactly_ the same model of adapter I have.

It is very unlikely that it is the adapter and it is probably an internal signalling issue. Yet search as I might I cannot find any material on such low frequency ripple. Traditionally, ripple is very high frequency and gets attenuated at the load but this low frequency could bypass all that and keep on going. Which is what is egging me on to get to an end on this possibility.

I'm hoping someone without scanlines also posts a pic soon.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Seriously, why cant we have a owners club for a $1200 monitor? what are the chances that a mod will take a new thread down if I make one?
> OP can you change the title of this thread and put important information on the front page plz ?


100%. The OP is a ACER hater and only drops in to urge people to buy asus or criticize them about their ACER purchase. I brought this to a few mods attention when the FIRST owners club was merged and they didn't care at all.

They did care enough to remove half my rep though for my acer x34 tests when I had one at the beginning. Because "The same people gave me rep multiple times a day for a few days." Also removed my Acer Pred link to their forums.


----------



## Mikey-

I'm on the run here (already late for work), so I can't post my part number... but I'll try to do so later.

Here's the thing. NCIX has a return policy of 30 days. After that, I have to deal with Acer. But Acer isn't even acknowledging this issue. I only have 5 days left to return this monitor - my window is closing fast and I'm getting a little nervous here.

As I've written in my posts above, I can eliminate scan lines in every game I own by adjusting the X34's overclock, essentially matching the refresh rate with the average frame rate of whatever game I'm playing. I love this monitor to death. That said, if these scanlines are not the result of an aggressive overclock, but of faulty design or production, then obviously I would be better off returning the monitor regardless of how much I like it. I'm also wondering if maybe the scanlines will become more prominent? Some people are saying they can't get rid of their lines, and that's worrisome. If this issue develops for me, and Acer continues to remain silent, then I'm going to be very angry and very disappointed.

I'm really unhappy right now with Acer's decision to keep quiet about this issue. It seems that this is how companies are proceeding these days. The big software developers do the same thing. They release games that don't work, and then just sit back silently as 'the community' attempts to solve the problem on their own using limited tools.

That guy from Acer... Cory... I'm sorry, but he's useless. He needs to address this issue, and instead he's just keeping quiet. Clearly he's read about the issue, but he's just ignoring it. I'm very frustrated with him.

Mountainlifter, I'd like to hear your thoughts about returning the monitor. I believe that you and I have exactly the same issue, and you clearly have a better understanding of this than I do. Your excellent chart is in harmony with what I'm seeing on my own monitor, so your counsel would be very valuable to me.

Will you be returning your X34?


----------



## Alaindor

No scanlines. This is my adapter, plugged in behind a sine wave form UPS, mains is 230 V 50 Hz.


----------



## funfordcobra

lol acer sucks so bad. I saw my ban was only for 3 days so after 3 days ended (yesterday) I got back on to let acer-phil know that his 3 day ban and editing forum members posts to fit their agenda prompted me to return my monitor and thanked him politely. Thank god it was the last day. That post was edited instantly and I haven't posted since. I logged back on today to check the thread and they perma banned me lol. Thank god for that. I'm done with acer, I'm not promoting anyother company but I know going with these guys is a big mistake.

Ill go ahead and leave my video of their defective product up. 6k views in 2 weeks are all potential buyers that are saying, naaah...

I recommended this monitor at first, but given the chance to experience acer customer service and the plethora of problems that are arising just in the first few weeks are a very bad sign. Only issue being addressed was WFS issue. There's all the other problems that I'm not going to even start listing.

Bottom line is that if monitors are hiving these issues out of the box, how will they be 1 year down the road? Its just common sense.

I'm going to order 3 Korean (120Hz) IPS and save 500 bucks..

These displays are good for 60Hz, maybe when DP1.3 comes out the bandwidth increase will help shrink these issues but by then 4k will be 100hz too.

If you look at stangs thread on the acer forums almost e every post has been edited. I know I didn't edit any of my posts and others didn't either. See the trend. Any anti acer propaganda is deleted. Funniest thing is that I'm the top kudo'd person in that thread and I'm perma banned lol.


----------



## skypine27

I never posted my experience in this thread (did in the other one tho) but I'm a happy X34 owner.

Got it from the very fist newegg pre-order window.

+Hits 100 hz no problem
+High FPS in AAA games (2 x Titan Xs in SLI)
+No coil wine
+No dead pixels
+g-sync keeps things smooth when framerate jumps around
+i like the red/white LED function to show when g-sync is active
(EDIT):
+No scan-lines in any GAMES or any other REAL WORLD task. However, I have NOT run the nvidia g-sync demo and dont plan to because I dont care what it shows. No lines in gaming and productivity = fine with me.

-"normal" amount of BLB/IPS glow (about the same as my previous LG 34" curved which uses the same panel as the X34) in top and bottom left corners)
-suffers from the half-black screen on wake from sleep (I don't use sleep mode normally but I tested it to confirm my X34 has this issue)
-"PREDATOR" logo in the bottom bezel looks cheap.
-had a little "teething" issues in a couple of titles to get 100 hz refresh rate (Far Cry 4 required doing a DDU uninstall/reinstall to keep it from BSOD upon launch. And Arma 3 requires an *.ini edit to support any refresh rate >60, though neither of these is really the X34's fault). Fallout 4 also requires some ini editing to support 3440 x 1440 but does support >60 fps without the edit.

Great experience in Witcher 3, Fallout 4, and Fry Cry 4, and War Thunder. However, in a game like Ark, which is server locked at 30 fps, there is no benefit of the X34 over my previous LG 34uc97-p.

Won't be sending it back.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> My adapter part is ADP-135KB T. is this the same as yours?


Same adapter here.

Not sure if anyone saw yet, but Acer-Cory somewhat acknowledged the issue last night.

"All,

I want to assure everyone that discussion and research is happening. I know you all want a statement, but there isn't one to share at this point. I'm still watching, reading and sending info to key teams daily. Any information we have will be shared here first.

Cory"

So, at least there was that. Unfortunately that doesn't give those of us within our return periods any straight answers. Also, as Funford pointed out, I've noticed some heavy censorship between my few visits there, and I barely go there.


----------



## Ikarusflug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I'm on the run here (already late for work), so I can't post my part number... but I'll try to do so later.
> 
> Here's the thing. NCIX has a return policy of 30 days. After that, I have to deal with Acer. But Acer isn't even acknowledging this issue. I only have 5 days left to return this monitor - my window is closing fast and I'm getting a little nervous here.
> 
> As I've written in my posts above, I can eliminate scan lines in every game I own by adjusting the X34's overclock, essentially matching the refresh rate with the average frame rate of whatever game I'm playing. I love this monitor to death. That said, if these scanlines are not the result of an aggressive overclock, but of faulty design or production, then obviously I would be better off returning the monitor regardless of how much I like it. I'm also wondering if maybe the scanlines will become more prominent? Some people are saying they can't get rid of their lines, and that's worrisome. If this issue develops for me, and Acer continues to remain silent, then I'm going to be very angry and very disappointed.
> 
> I'm really unhappy right now with Acer's decision to keep quiet about this issue. It seems that this is how companies are proceeding these days. The big software developers do the same thing. They release games that don't work, and then just sit back silently as 'the community' attempts to solve the problem on their own using limited tools.
> 
> That guy from Acer... Cory... I'm sorry, but he's useless. He needs to address this issue, and instead he's just keeping quiet. Clearly he's read about the issue, but he's just ignoring it. I'm very frustrated with him.
> 
> Mountainlifter, I'd like to hear your thoughts about returning the monitor. I believe that you and I have exactly the same issue, and you clearly have a better understanding of this than I do. Your excellent chart is in harmony with what I'm seeing on my own monitor, so your counsel would be very valuable to me.
> 
> Will you be returning your X34?


Really return it and wait for a fix. Or return it and order it again. Perhaps ur more lucky this time.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> No scanlines. This is my adapter, plugged in behind a sine wave form UPS, mains is 230 V 50 Hz.


Alaindor, sorry about this... but just to be perfectly clear... you've overclocked your X34 to 100Hz... you've gone into the pendulum demo and lowered the frame rate to 35 FPS, with your frequency showing as 35 in yellow on the top right of the monitor... you've then switched between Gsync and no sync, and you're not seeing any scanlines whatsoever... not even up in the left side of the monitor where the lines seem most prominent?

Could you take a screenshot of this?

Alaindor, if you really have no scanlines, then I'm seriously going to have to think about returning my display, and I've only got a few days left. If you have no issues at all, then it means nobody should. I must have missed your screenshot? Could you please re-post it? Alaindor, thank you for this.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Alaindor, sorry about this... but just to be perfectly clear... you've overclocked your X34 to 100Hz... you've gone into the pendulum demo and lowered the frame rate to 35 FPS, with your frequency showing as 35 in yellow on the top right of the monitor... you've then switched between Gsync and no sync, and you're not seeing any scanlines whatsoever... not even up in the left side of the monitor where the lines seem most prominent?
> 
> Could you take a screenshot of this?
> 
> Alaindor, if you really have no scanlines, then I'm seriously going to have to think about returning my display, and I've only got a few days left. If you have no issues at all, then it means nobody should. I must have missed your screenshot? Could you please re-post it? Alaindor, thank you for this.


JC already did this and posted pictures. His was scanline free, and made me want to order a replacement. Whether his panel will develop them or not is unclear. It's ACER's stance and attitude that has left me unsure about said replacement.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> JC already did this and posted pictures. His was scanline free, and made me want to order a replacement. Whether his panel will develop them or not is unclear. It's ACER's stance and attitude that has left me unsure about said replacement.


I'm confused? Who is JC? I was asking Alaindor? Is that his real name? Sorry, but I never saw his screenshot.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I'm confused? Who is JC? I was asking Alaindor? Is that his real name? Sorry, but I never saw his screenshot.


Jcde7ago is a user on these forums who shared pictures and discussion of his panel in the other, much bigger x34 thread. He claimed to have no scan lines and provided images of his tests proving such. If you need other users to do this for you, that's fine, more the merrier I s'pose, but it's been done. There were two other users (funford and beth) in the same few pages that also did these tests showing they had very little to no scanlines in the pendulum demo, with GSYNC enabled and an fps of 40. While I personally was unsure of both Beth's and Funford's pictures, it was clear their panels weren't as bad as mine, and they stood by the claim they had none. JC's pictures were _very_ clear to me, so I pointed him out.

I also know you don't have too much time, so I thought this may be faster.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Jcde7ago is a user on these forums who shared pictures and discussion of his panel in the other, much bigger x34 thread. He claimed to have no scan lines and provided images of his tests proving such. If you need other users to do this for you, that's fine, more the merrier I s'pose, but it's been done. There were two other users (funford and beth) in the same few pages that also did these tests showing they had very little to no scanlines in the pendulum demo, with GSYNC enabled and an fps of 40. While I personally was unsure of both Beth's and Funford's pictures, it was clear their panels weren't as bad as mine, and they stood by the claim they had none. JC's pictures were _very_ clear to me, so I pointed him out.
> 
> I also know you don't have too much time, so I thought this may be faster.


I've got a display that works with every game, so I'm obviously not going to return it unless there's STRONG evidence that other people have panels that exhibit no scan lines at all.

We need more evidence of this. People like Alaindor are important, because they have working monitors. But we need to be sceptical about this. Sorry, but we do. This is the internet. If a person says they have no scan lines, and they refuse to provide a simple screenshot, then I have no choice but to dismiss what they say. Typically I find that if you ask for a screenshot of something as evidence, and somebody refuses to provide it, they end up getting angry at you, and just say, fine, don't believe me then, I couldn't care less. And then they call you a bad name.

What we need is the following.

1) The person must display the frequency of the monitor in yellow at 100Hz up in the right corner. The frame rate must be capped to 31 FPS, with the frame counter showing.
2) Then we need two screenshots. One with Gsync on, and the other with Vsync off.

These screenshots obviously must be clear enough, and close enough, for us to see that there are no scan lines in both screenshots.

Is this asking too much? Surely not. This would be the MINIMUM I would ask for.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I've got a display that works with every game, so I'm obviously not going to return it unless there's STRONG evidence that other people have panels that exhibit no scan lines at all.
> 
> We need more evidence of this. People like Alaindor are important, because they have working monitors. But we need to be sceptical about this. Sorry, but we do. This is the internet. If a person says they have no scan lines, and they refuse to provide a simple screenshot, then I have no choice but to dismiss what they say. Typically I find that if you ask for a screenshot of something as evidence, and somebody refuses to provide it, they end up getting angry at you, and just say, fine, don't believe me then, I couldn't care less. And then they call you a bad name.
> 
> What we need is the following.
> 
> 1) The person must display the frequency of the monitor in yellow at 100Hz up in the right corner. The frame rate must be capped to 31 FPS, with the frame counter showing.
> 2) Then we need two screenshots. One with Gsync on, and the other with Vsync off.
> 
> These screenshots obviously must be clear enough, and close enough, for us to see that there are no scan lines in both screenshots.
> 
> Is this asking too much? Surely not. This would be the MINIMUM I would ask for.


Again, three users have done what you're asking. You can not fake the lack of or presence of scan lines.

I don't disagree with you, but if you feel you have time for this (again) then that is a-ok by me. I'm just trying to save you some time.


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Alaindor, sorry about this... but just to be perfectly clear... you've overclocked your X34 to 100Hz... you've gone into the pendulum demo and lowered the frame rate to 35 FPS, with your frequency showing as 35 in yellow on the top right of the monitor... you've then switched between Gsync and no sync, and you're not seeing any scanlines whatsoever... not even up in the left side of the monitor where the lines seem most prominent?
> 
> Could you take a screenshot of this?
> 
> Alaindor, if you really have no scanlines, then I'm seriously going to have to think about returning my display, and I've only got a few days left. If you have no issues at all, then it means nobody should. I must have missed your screenshot? Could you please re-post it? Alaindor, thank you for this.


You're right, I never posted any pics yet... Here you go, strictly following your op mode. You can see with gsync on, off (and incidentally vsync on), global and left views. I started with the flash and then dropped it but I'm posting it all.

Maybe I'm not looking at the right thing, or maybe I need to change glasses... but I still can't see those scan lines. Don't hesitate to ask for more if I'm on the wrong track or if you need "closer close-ups" (those were taken roughly 12 inches from the screen).


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I never posted any pics yet... Here you go, strictly following your op mode. You can see with gsync on, off (and incidentally vsync on), global and left views. I started with the flash and then dropped it but I'm posting it all.
> 
> Maybe I'm not looking at the right thing, or maybe I need to change glasses... but I still can't see those scan lines. Don't hesitate to ask for more if I'm on the wrong track or if you need "closer close-ups" (those were taken roughly 12 inches from the screen).


Yep, perfect. That's four proven without scanlines. Had to view your pics on the right side of my screen so my own didn't interfere.


----------



## Mikey-

Alaindor, thank you.

[/quote]

Unless I'm mistaken... could it be a problem with the photograph itself... your scanlines are even worse than mine. Up in the left hand corner of the monitor. Those horizontal lines. Even I don't have it that bad.

Smokey, these photos are far from perfect. You can clearly see the horizontal lines????? They're up there in the sky. They even run straight into the pillar.

Alaindor, if you could focus in closer on the left side of your monitor, that would be beneficial. It's important to note that your camera needs to be level with the monitor's height and angle.

Angled photos, either horizontally or vertically, will artificially decrease the lines.

Thanks, Aliandor. Rep to you for doing that.

EDIT: Sorry, but there must be a problem with Alaindor's camera shots... not the monitor itself. His monitor can't possibly be that bad. It's got to be the camera shots.

Because look at this one with Vsync off.



I mean, what the hell is that in the upper left part of the monitor? Look just below the Gsync. In between the two pillars. At the sky. That's showing up in all the photographs?


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Alaindor, sorry about this... but just to be perfectly clear... you've overclocked your X34 to 100Hz... you've gone into the pendulum demo and lowered the frame rate to 35 FPS, with your frequency showing as 35 in yellow on the top right of the monitor... you've then switched between Gsync and no sync, and you're not seeing any scanlines whatsoever... not even up in the left side of the monitor where the lines seem most prominent?
> 
> Could you take a screenshot of this?
> 
> Alaindor, if you really have no scanlines, then I'm seriously going to have to think about returning my display, and I've only got a few days left. If you have no issues at all, then it means nobody should. I must have missed your screenshot? Could you please re-post it? Alaindor, thank you for this.


You're right, I never posted any pics yet... Here you go, strictly following your op mode. You can see with gsync on, off (and incidentally vsync on), global and left views.

Maybe I'm not looking at the right thing, or maybe I need to change glasses... but I still can't see those scan lines. Don't hesitate to ask for more if I'm on the wrong track or if you need "closer close-ups" (those were taken roughly 12 inches from the screen).








EDIT : I see the second pic seems to show some artefacts which are in fact due to the flash from my smartphone, pics without the flash come out better. To be perfectly unambiguous, the X34 is OC'd to 100 Hz all the time.


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Alaindor, thank you.


Unless I'm mistaken... could it be a problem with the photograph itself... your scanlines are even worse than mine. Up in the left hand corner of the monitor. Those horizontal lines. Even I don't have it that bad.

Smokey, these photos are far from perfect. You can clearly see the horizontal lines????? They're up there in the sky. They even run straight into the pillar.[/quote]

That's an artefact created by the flash from my smartphone. Look at the other (same configuration) pics taken without the flash.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken... could it be a problem with the photograph itself... your scanlines are even worse than mine. Up in the left hand corner of the monitor. Those horizontal lines. Even I don't have it that bad.
> 
> Smokey, these photos are far from perfect. You can clearly see the horizontal lines????? They're up there in the sky. They even run straight into the pillar.


There are no scan lines in those pictures.

Go to where you think you see them (I see what you're talking about) and zoom all the way in. Also best to make sure your own aren't appearing.


----------



## scottyl41

How's the picture quality? I have a 27' crossover..will this have the same quality color?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> How's the picture quality? I have a 27' crossover..will this have the same quality color?


Well other than the scan lines issue, the monitor has an amazing image. Another user posted that his $300 ips was nicer however, but I have nothing to compare with and was very happy with the image quality outside of the issues.


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> There are no scan lines in those pictures.
> 
> Go to where you think you see them (I see what you're talking about) and zoom all the way in. Also best to make sure your own aren't appearing.


Thanks, that's good news for me! However I'm not usually very lucky at lotteries, so I can't help thinking it's not due to the monitor itself but to an interaction with our configuration or setting, some kind of interference?

- I use dual Titan-X SLI and watercooled => could fan-cooled GPU's produce some interference (fan motor) visible when using overclock hence pushing DP1.2 to its limit? (highly unlikely I guess). I see Skypine's configuration is similar to mine and he seems happy with his monitor, but he doesn't mention scan lines one way or another.
- I thought current feed from square wave UPS might induce some harmonics and interference, but Mountainlifter's valuable testing probably rules that out? I'm using a UPS producing a sine wave form output (the basic UPS models sometime output square wave form)
- Then we have of course the DP cable, I'm using the original one supplied by Acer with the X34 - I guess you guys make sure it doesn't run close to any higher voltage cables or apparatus? Mine is far away from anything else and runs its own path
- I can't think of any driver issue... if I switch to linux, still no scan lines

Any other ideas anybody?

Anyway, it doesn't sound very normal if the monitor would be that much sensitive to its environment...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

The lines (artifacts) in your pics are definitely the pixels themselves. Rather, its in between them and this stands out in photographs. That becomes pretty obvious when you zoom right in on the picture.

Anyways just a quick response to the idea of interference - I'm currently running two water cooled 980 ti's and have the issue. One possible source of interference for me is my surge protector, so I'm very curious to see mountainlifters results with a new adapter, though I don't expect any miracles.

Honesty, the fact that those with the lines see them more prominently on the same side of the screen than another and in my case not at all on the right side, leads me to believe it is an assembly problem. After all, if this was the result of an aggressive OC, wouldn't it effect the entire panel, and not just one side?


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Alaindor, thank you.


Unless I'm mistaken... could it be a problem with the photograph itself... your scanlines are even worse than mine. Up in the left hand corner of the monitor. Those horizontal lines. Even I don't have it that bad.

Smokey, these photos are far from perfect. You can clearly see the horizontal lines????? They're up there in the sky. They even run straight into the pillar.

Alaindor, if you could focus in closer on the left side of your monitor, that would be beneficial. It's important to note that your camera needs to be level with the monitor's height and angle.

Angled photos, either horizontally or vertically, will artificially decrease the lines.

Thanks, Aliandor. Rep to you for doing that.

EDIT: Sorry, but there must be a problem with Alaindor's camera shots... not the monitor itself. His monitor can't possibly be that bad. It's got to be the camera shots.

Because look at this one with Vsync off.



I mean, what the hell is that in the upper left part of the monitor? Look just below the Gsync. In between the two pillars. At the sky. That's showing up in all the photographs?[/quote]

I guess I have some problems to take a good shot, playing with the light... I have a ceiling light in my room which is reflecting on the screen, not as bad as the flash... I can ensure you my human eye sees no interference nor scan lines. How can I take a good picture of a curved screen trying to avoid any artefacts created by the lights? If you have a good way, I'm ready to post new shots (but tomorrow, now I have to go to bed!)


----------



## Mikey-

Okay, thanks, Alaindor.

When I get home from work (yup, I'm 'working' right now - LOL!) I'll take some photos of my own, and try to show my scanlines.

Thanks!

EDIT:

I actually have a crappy display here at work, and just now took a photo to see if the anomalies would show up. They didn't.

If you take a photo of your entire monitor, then you're way too far out to see anything. You have to go right in. And honestly, even then it's not working.

Oh well. Thanks anyhow, guys.

EDIT: In order to take a picture of an anomaly on your screen with your phone, then you must place the phone right up against the monitor, so that it's literally one inch away.


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The lines (artifacts) in your pics are definitely the pixels themselves. Rather, its in between them and this stands out in photographs. That becomes pretty obvious when you zoom right in on the picture.
> 
> Anyways just a quick response to the idea of interference - I'm currently running two water cooled 980 ti's and have the issue. One possible source of interference for me is my surge protector, so I'm very curious to see mountainlifters results with a new adapter, though I don't expect any miracles.
> 
> Honesty, the fact that those with the lines see them more prominently on the same side of the screen than another and in my case not at all on the right side, leads me to believe it is an assembly problem. After all, if this was the result of an aggressive OC, wouldn't it effect the entire panel, and not just one side?


Yeah, I suppose if the lines are one one side of the screen and not the other, I guess you're right...

It seems as though I'm using the exact same model of power brick as Mountainlifter, so unless the adapter units themselves are very different from one another, that doesn't work out either.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken... could it be a problem with the photograph itself... your scanlines are even worse than mine. Up in the left hand corner of the monitor. Those horizontal lines. Even I don't have it that bad.
> 
> Smokey, these photos are far from perfect. You can clearly see the horizontal lines????? They're up there in the sky. They even run straight into the pillar.
> 
> Alaindor, if you could focus in closer on the left side of your monitor, that would be beneficial. It's important to note that your camera needs to be level with the monitor's height and angle.
> 
> Angled photos, either horizontally or vertically, will artificially decrease the lines.
> 
> Thanks, Aliandor. Rep to you for doing that.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, but there must be a problem with Alaindor's camera shots... not the monitor itself. His monitor can't possibly be that bad. It's got to be the camera shots.
> 
> Because look at this one with Vsync off.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, what the hell is that in the upper left part of the monitor? Look just below the Gsync. In between the two pillars. At the sky. That's showing up in all the photographs?
> 
> I guess I have some problems to take a good shot, playing with the light... I have a ceiling light in my room which is reflecting on the screen, not as bad as the flash... I can ensure you my human eye sees no interference nor scan lines. How can I take a good picture of a curved screen trying to avoid any artefacts created by the lights? If you have a good way, I'm ready to post new shots (but tomorrow, now I have to go to bed!)


Don't worry about that man, the pictures are fine. You can't hide the space in between pixels, especially in a close up shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> Yeah, I suppose if the lines are one one side of the screen and not the other, I guess you're right...
> 
> It seems as though I'm using the exact same model of power brick as Mountainlifter, so unless the adapter units themselves are very different from one another, that doesn't work out either.


Right, that's a good point... New adapter does seem moot. I assume JC, ford, and Beth all have the same unit as well.


----------



## Mikey-

It's time that Acer acknowledged this issue with some kind of statement.

We, the early adopters, are the ones who paid top dollar for this monitor, and we're the ones who are helping to iron out all the issues. Acer needs to treat us like gold. No hardware - especially if it's cutting edge - releases without issue. You NEED early adopters. And yes you need to LISTEN to them.

And then you get special people like Mountainlifter who will go beyond the call of duty to try and solve the problem themselves. I mean, just release a statement acknowledging that your monitors have a scanline issue.

At this point, the silence IS starting to worry me, especially since I have to return this monitor (if I'm going to) really by Friday.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I'm on the run here (already late for work), so I can't post my part number... but I'll try to do so later.
> 
> Here's the thing. NCIX has a return policy of 30 days. After that, I have to deal with Acer. But Acer isn't even acknowledging this issue. I only have 5 days left to return this monitor - my window is closing fast and I'm getting a little nervous here.
> 
> As I've written in my posts above, I can eliminate scan lines in every game I own by adjusting the X34's overclock, essentially matching the refresh rate with the average frame rate of whatever game I'm playing. I love this monitor to death. That said, if these scanlines are not the result of an aggressive overclock, but of faulty design or production, then obviously I would be better off returning the monitor regardless of how much I like it. I'm also wondering if maybe the scanlines will become more prominent? Some people are saying they can't get rid of their lines, and that's worrisome. If this issue develops for me, and Acer continues to remain silent, then I'm going to be very angry and very disappointed.
> 
> I'm really unhappy right now with Acer's decision to keep quiet about this issue. It seems that this is how companies are proceeding these days. The big software developers do the same thing. They release games that don't work, and then just sit back silently as 'the community' attempts to solve the problem on their own using limited tools.
> 
> That guy from Acer... Cory... I'm sorry, but he's useless. He needs to address this issue, and instead he's just keeping quiet. Clearly he's read about the issue, but he's just ignoring it. I'm very frustrated with him.
> 
> Mountainlifter, I'd like to hear your thoughts about returning the monitor. I believe that you and I have exactly the same issue, and you clearly have a better understanding of this than I do. Your excellent chart is in harmony with what I'm seeing on my own monitor, so your counsel would be very valuable to me.
> 
> Will you be returning your X34?


Here in Singapore, there is no such thing as returning a product within 30 days if you are unsatisfied with it. Only if it is very obviously broken out of the box can we return it to retailers and that too within a couple of days at most. So, here, if you buy a monitor or anything for that matter and you are unhappy with it for some reason the only recourse is to sell it as used on forums that are dedicated for that purpose. You'll see people selling stuff for 90% of the cost price on forums in Sg.

So, why did I buy this monitor? Well, I live about 20 minutes from the Acer repair center and they will come to my residence to pick up the monitor in case of an RMA. So, that combined with 3 years warranty made me go ahead despite knowing full well about scanlines and other issues.

SO, I think you guys in the west are quite privileged consumers, with the ability to return a product even if you just don't like the look of it. If I had that ability, I would just return it towards the end of the return period despite liking this monitor a lot. I would try the asus coming later and return that too if it had problems. I'd just keep doing this till I got one I liked. Hahaha. Seems like the obvious thing to do from where I'm sitting.

Switching the OSD OC setting on a per game basis is a great workaround. But for me it is a hassle since this hour I might be playing a single player game and the next hour I'll be in battlefield 4 which I play a lot. Even just in BF4, different maps behave differently in terms of Fps fluctuations.

My monitor mfg date is OCT and I haven't seen the wake from sleep as of now. No other problems whatsoever except scanlines. And even there the only concern is that the issue might degrade. Either that or I become an expert at seeing the lines and _imagine_ the issue is becoming worse. I hope acer doesn't go silent on this issue. If they do, then I hope the issue degrades to the point where the service center people can see it prominently and they are forced to replace the monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> No scanlines. This is my adapter, plugged in behind a sine wave form UPS, mains is 230 V 50 Hz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for this picture. The adapter manufacturer is the same as mine. Delta electronics advertises and sells adapters with ripple as high as 380mVpp. How this is acceptable in 2015 is beyond me. But it does mean that all adapters with their sticker on them all consistently have the high ripple as advertised.

Anyways, Alaindor's picture confirms that all our adapters are the same and hence cannot be the cause of the scanlines. I was going to buy a 50$ adapter today and test it out but I don't see the point after seeing this sticker. I was hoping to see a different manufacturer on Alaindor's adapter. Probably, the monitor electronics have good voltage regulators on the pcb to regulate the voltage to well below the ripple drop.

Anyways, it was a fun exercise following this possibility to the end. I got to learn and brush up on a lot of my undergraduate electronics.

Now, it must mean the scanlines are an internal signalling issue which only acer can detect and fix now (Got to resist opening up the thing). I think we've given them ample description of symptoms. My best guess now is the TCON board not being tuned properly.

*EDIT:* Alaindor, here is the best picture I have of my scanlines http://i.imgur.com/QudiCtm.jpg I see nothing like this on the pics you posted. Your monitor is clean.


----------



## Mikey-

Here's why your camera can easily lie.

These are screenshots of my monitor overclocked at 100Hz with Gsync enabled and my frame limiter set to 31. Do you see scanlines? My monitor appears the same as Alaindor's, which was described above as being perfect.





But if you know EXACTLY what to look for then you CAN show the scanlines... but it's not easy to do. Your camera has to be positioned perfectly, and you have to know what the scan lines actually look like.



Just look at the black area. The horizontal lines are pretty hideous. That said, I would never actually run a game like this. I'm going out of my way to produce those lines.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Great point Mikey-.

If Alaindor can help us with a close up shot like yours (w scanlines) then I'll run out to get a new adapter









EDIT:
The pics posted by user fragmachine are quite good at showing the scanlines
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393568/highlight/true#M1483

The two imgur images on the first post here also do a great job of photographing the problem
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/m-p/393009#U393009

Select the links with the mouse and hit 'go to'. The links don't seem to work otherwise.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Great point Mikey-.
> 
> If Alaindor can help us with a close up shot like yours (w scanlines) then there I'll run out to get a new adapter


Even putting the camera right up to the monitor wasn't good enough - I had to tilt my phone to the perfect angle, and I only got the shot because I knew exactly what I was looking for.

All those screenshots that people took from afar - even from a foot or two away - are completely useless. Those shots simply don't show the lines.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to post screenshots. I don't like being critical of people's personal screenshots, but this issue is too serious for me to avoid being critical just to spare people's feelings. Again, thanks to everyone for contributing.


----------



## CallsignVega

My best guess on the scan line issue is how the G-Sync module is packaged on this PCB chassis.

In the above photo, you have the LED backlight power leads (two curved black wires reaching bottom corners), the left white ribbon cable is the OSD control board, the tan ribbon cable running those silly lip LED's, red/black wires running the crappy speaker (black box at bottom), the DC voltage input from power supply in the center just below the three input capacitors. Under that speaker will be the panel LVDS/LCD flex screen ribbon cables.

Since the scan lines decrease as the G-Sync operating frequency increases, at lower frequencies there is some interference between components talking to one another or within close proximity to one another. I am almost positive it will require a hardware fix, whether it's as simple as putting a choke on there or a ferrite core, new filter inductor, isolation boundary wasn't designed right or something similar. Nothing firmware could fix.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess on the scan line issue is how the G-Sync module is packaged on this PCB chassis.
> 
> In the above photo, you have the LED backlight power leads (two curved black wires reaching bottom corners), the left white ribbon cable is the OSD control board, the tan ribbon cable running those silly lip LED's, red/black wires running the crappy speaker (black box at bottom), the DC voltage input from power supply in the center just below the three input capacitors. Under that speaker will be the panel LVDS/LCD flex screen ribbon cables.
> 
> Since the scan lines decrease as the G-Sync operating frequency increases, at lower frequencies there is some interference between components talking to one another or within close proximity to one another. I am almost positive it will require a hardware fix, whether it's as simple as putting a choke on there or a ferrite core, new filter inductor, isolation boundary wasn't designed right or something similar. Nothing firmware could fix.


You're another guy I trust here.

So do you have this panel? (Sorry, but I've lost track of who owns what, and who has which problems). Will you be taking your monitor back?

I don't know what to do. I've really only got until Thursday night to decide. The thing is, there's not one game that I can't eliminate the scanlines on by re-clocking the monitor. Not one. And for me this is purely a gaming monitor.

Apart from this one issue, the monitor is perfect. In-game, I don't even think about the scanline issue. I'm pretty much blown away by the monitor. It just feels bad knowing this issue exits. Maybe I'm just being an idiot.

(It's seriously great having you guys here. I just wish that Acer was as good as you guys are.)


----------



## kot0005

I just started seeing banding on grey/blacks. Image is below was a screenshot of gradient fill in photoshop. Are you guys able to see the yellow bands in the gradient? is this normal? I don't think I have had these on my dell ultrasharp.



so I took a few pictures after realising the bands in the above picture are only visible on x34 and not my laptop/phone's screens
ok the above image looks llike this on x34:



on my laptop's screen it looks like this:


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess on the scan line issue is how the G-Sync module is packaged on this PCB chassis.
> 
> In the above photo, you have the LED backlight power leads (two curved black wires reaching bottom corners), the left white ribbon cable is the OSD control board, the tan ribbon cable running those silly lip LED's, red/black wires running the crappy speaker (black box at bottom), the DC voltage input from power supply in the center just below the three input capacitors. Under that speaker will be the panel LVDS/LCD flex screen ribbon cables.
> 
> Since the scan lines decrease as the G-Sync operating frequency increases, at lower frequencies there is some interference between components talking to one another or within close proximity to one another. I am almost positive it will require a hardware fix, whether it's as simple as putting a choke on there or a ferrite core, new filter inductor, isolation boundary wasn't designed right or something similar. Nothing firmware could fix.


Thanks for the details on what cable does what on the tft central picture.

Just to bounce ideas around, interference is generally random noise and so if the lcd was displaying scan lines that are moving up and down or are random or are wavy lines, then it would be easy to conclude that it was interference.

I too saw that tftcentral picture long back and wondered if the speaker's small magnets were causing some kind of steady interference. But turning the volume down to 0 on the OSD has no impact on the scanlines and playing something on the speakers at full volume doesn't vary the scanlines either.

"at lower frequencies there is some interference" still doesn't explain how if i set 100Hz in the OC OSD and have 50Hz in the NVCP I see scanlines (even on the desktop) BUT if I set OSD OC to off and set 50Hz in the NVCP, I have no scanlines.

No, this can't be plain old random noise interference between components and/or signal lines. The scanlines are too persistent, reproducible and have a clearly defined behavior.

The ripple from the adapter is also consistent and reproducible too. It is also free of random noise and is of a very low frequency. Which is why I was prone to linking it with scanlines. I agree it is a stretch as I can't explain how it eventually enters the TCON board and the row/column drivers. But if they are linked, at higher loads, the adapter ripple performance is usually better and so we don't get scanlines at higher refreshes (which I presume are higher loads).

Moreover, the ripple could be causing the coil whine people have been complaining about. I've been so focused on scanlines that I didn't think about other problems. I bet if the adapter was changed out those experiencing the coil whine sound will no longer have it.


----------



## Mikey-

I have nothing to add to the technical talk, but on a spiritual level I've decided to keep the monitor. I'm hoping that Acer will address this issue soon. Thank you.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I just started seeing banding on grey/blacks. Image is below was a screenshot of gradient fill in photoshop. Are you guys able to see the yellow bands in the gradient? is this normal? I don't think I have had these on my dell ultrasharp.
> 
> 
> 
> so I took a few pictures after realising the bands in the above picture are only visible on x34 and not my laptop/phone's screens
> ok the above image looks llike this on x34:
> 
> 
> 
> on my laptop's screen it looks like this:


Can you try some other software for viewing the gray gradient image other than windows photo viewer? I used the grey gradient here http://imgur.com/a/dqgIK#0 and while viewing the image in the browser doesn't show a banding, windows photo viewer shows me slight banding. Software related?

See here: http://i.imgur.com/mcwkOaF.jpg YOu can see banding on my screen when i open the gradient test image with windows photo viewer. But if I open it in irfanviewer and place it at the exact same location on my desktop, I dont have that banding.


----------



## kot0005

Hi, Mountainlifer. The yellow bands show up on a lot of applications. Photoshop, windows image viewer, web browsers and Its quite noticeable in Fallout 4 where the horizon merges with the sky.

I took some photos of the imgur gradients with my camera for you. Do you see banding on the 2nd image? the blue one? Is the blue image a gradient because I don't see bands in solid blue screens.

http://imgur.com/a/VLPPw


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Hi, Mountainlifer. The yellow bands show up on a lot of applications. Photoshop, windows image viewer, web browsers and Its quite noticeable in Fallout 4 where the horizon merges with the sky.
> 
> I took some photos of the imgur gradients with my camera for you. Do you see banding on the 2nd image? the blue one? Is the blue image a gradient because I don't see bands in solid blue screens.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/VLPPw


You definitely have the blue banding issue. I just tried lowering the blue component in the osd and the screen turned yellow. So, that would explain the yellow banding on a grey gradient screen. You need to call Acer for a firmware update.

Also, I don't know why just that one image has banding and the other mixed color ones do not. However, I do see some banding on the blue-green mix.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> You definitely have the blue banding issue. I just tried lowering the blue component in the osd and the screen turned yellow. So, that would explain the yellow banding on a grey gradient screen. You need to call Acer for a firmware update.
> 
> Also, I don't know why just that one image has banding and the other mixed color ones do not. However, I do see some banding on the blue-green mix.


I can only see the banding in some of those colours in the imgur link. No all of them. My monitor has a sept 2015 mfg date SUx


----------



## kot0005




----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I can only see the banding in some of those colours in the imgur link. No all of them. My monitor has a sept 2015 mfg date SUx


Oh that sux indeed. The issue is well known, it was pointed out by TFT Central way back so to say, and I thought only early versions shipped to Germany had that v1 firmware. Are they selling the rest of the stock to Aussies?

I bought mine from UK, shipped to France, it has no banding issue as it seems most of us here have the v2 firmware. Also September 2015 as the manufacturing date.

That's not nice, knowingly selling defective firmware equipped units, knowing perfectly well they have issues and you have to send them back to flash to v2...

For those more in the scanlines issue, I'm going to post videos with close-ups later on tonight (for me).


----------



## Mikey-

I was playing Fallout 4 last night, and whenever my frames dipped down into the low 40's I saw the scanlines easily. I kept telling myself it wasn't a big deal, but the fact that I kept on telling myself that meant that it was.

I bothered me quite a bit because I'd spent the weekend playing the game and had never noticed the lines. I asked myself if I'd taught myself to see the lines, or if they were becoming more pronounced.

After exiting the game, however, I realized that my overclock was on and set to 100Hz. I immediately disabled the overclock and went back into the game - thankfully, I couldn't see the sanlines any more. If you have the scanline issue, and you overclock to 100Hz, and if you dip below 60 FPS a lot, then you're going to see the lines in all your games.

I don't know what to think about this.

Yes, I can 'manipulate' the lines, but I feel that the monitor really isn't supposed to 'work' this way.


----------



## Alaindor

Scanlines... some of you guys wanted close-up pictures, I tried my best but it's definitely blurry using my smartphone... it's probably better to view the original pictures but in full size and then zoom in. I guess compression to import images on the forum might introduce additional artefacts (the camera already does), so you can find all full size pictures in the link below. In addition I made two videos, not sure how useful they are as it's difficult to keep the focus...

Believe me guys, try as I might I cannot see any scanlines even with my eyes stuck on the screen... those I saw on pictures in the forum look pretty obvious, and although I wear glasses I'm not Mr. Magoo...









I do have some small coil whine with a fully white screen. I even tried unplugging the usb hub but no change, whatever I do no scanlines are to be seen. I'm at a miss as to what might cause that... that's why I'm trying to find out what's unusual about my setup and I mentioned my sine wave form output UPS, but that's probably not it (I can't do extensive testing on the current feed as Mountainlifter does, for lack of equipement and knowledge).

I also have the occasional WFS issue: sometimes, and not always the same section of the screen ; always goes away as soon as BIOS, Windows or linux screen kicks in. I'm more worried that this could get worse over time, I would like to know what hardware fix Acer is applying (and taking the trouble to withold stock, which must cost them some money so they must think it's worth doing): are we just on a cosmetic issue, or will it eventually get worse over time to the point where it will be visible in the OS (I've seen this happen to someone in the forum on the BIOS screen I think?).

The link to pictures and videos:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ne3thtsc7fbzcw5/AABpmwXJEPGYPoZITLAg8lz0a?dl=0


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Scanlines... some of you guys wanted close-up pictures, I tried my best but it's definitely blurry using my smartphone... it's probably better to view the original pictures but in full size and then zoom in. I guess compression to import images on the forum might introduce additional artefacts (the camera already does), so you can find all full size pictures in the link below. In addition I made two videos, not sure how useful they are as it's difficult to keep the focus...
> 
> Believe me guys, try as I might I cannot see any scanlines even with my eyes stuck on the screen... those I saw on pictures in the forum look pretty obvious, and although I wear glasses I'm not Mr. Magoo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some small coil whine with a fully white screen. I even tried unplugging the usb hub but no change, whatever I do no scanlines are to be seen. I'm at a miss as to what might cause that... that's why I'm trying to find out what's unusual about my setup and I mentioned my sine wave form output UPS, but that's probably not it (I can't do extensive testing on the current feed as Mountainlifter does, for lack of equipement and knowledge).
> 
> I also have the occasional WFS issue: sometimes, and not always the same section of the screen ; always goes away as soon as BIOS, Windows or linux screen kicks in. I'm more worried that this could get worse over time, I would like to know what hardware fix Acer is applying (and taking the trouble to withold stock, which must cost them some money so they must think it's worth doing): are we just on a cosmetic issue, or will it eventually get worse over time to the point where it will be visible in the OS (I've seen this happen to someone in the forum on the BIOS screen I think?).
> 
> The link to pictures and videos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ne3thtsc7fbzcw5/AABpmwXJEPGYPoZITLAg8lz0a?dl=0


Looks good man. Clean. Thanks for the extra pics.

FunfordCobra said his WFS had gotten worse/ began occurring at 50-60 brightness, and he feared it would have gone to the point of becoming permanent based on it becoming worse. I would personally return it for the repair work when it's convenient for you.


----------



## Mikey-

My bipolar disorder is kicking in. I'm pretty low right now. Alaindor's post has convinced me I have a broken monitor.

Here's what I don't want to see happen:

The next batch of X34s all end up being free of scanlines. Acer continues to keep quiet about the problem. Ultimately, the people with monitors from the first batch... the people who helped test the monitor... all end up with broken displays.

I repeat: cutting edge technology will ALWAYS need to be tested. Tech companies need to treat their early adopters like gold. These are the people who iron out the kinks and make the ride smoother for everyone else.

I fear that this will not happen here.









Which is why Acer NEEDS to say something about the scanline problem.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> My bipolar disorder is kicking in. I'm pretty low right now. Alaindor's post has convinced me I have a broken monitor.
> 
> Here's what I don't want to see happen:
> 
> The next batch of X34s all end up being free of scanlines. Acer continues to keep quiet about the problem. Ultimately, the people with monitors from the first batch... the people who helped test the monitor... all end up with broken displays.
> 
> I repeat: cutting edge technology will ALWAYS need to be tested. Tech companies need to treat their early adopters like gold. These are the people who iron out the kinks and make the ride smoother for everyone else.
> 
> I fear that this will not happen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Acer NEEDS to say something about the scanline problem.


If they find a fix, then great.

If they keep quiet about it and later batches come out with no problems then you just RMA your monitor. The scanlines happen even when OC is off. We can prove that and get a replacement since they can't fix it.

If later batches are not good, still we can RMA it in a couple of months and fight it till we get one without these dratted scanlines. Don't let it bother you too much. It is just a question of patience and perseverance.

*EDIT:* I went through this last year too with the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q. So, I'm a veteran at dealing with crappy products.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alaindor*
> 
> Scanlines... some of you guys wanted close-up pictures, I tried my best but it's definitely blurry using my smartphone... it's probably better to view the original pictures but in full size and then zoom in. I guess compression to import images on the forum might introduce additional artefacts (the camera already does), so you can find all full size pictures in the link below. In addition I made two videos, not sure how useful they are as it's difficult to keep the focus...
> 
> Believe me guys, try as I might I cannot see any scanlines even with my eyes stuck on the screen... those I saw on pictures in the forum look pretty obvious, and although I wear glasses I'm not Mr. Magoo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some small coil whine with a fully white screen. I even tried unplugging the usb hub but no change, whatever I do no scanlines are to be seen. I'm at a miss as to what might cause that... that's why I'm trying to find out what's unusual about my setup and I mentioned my sine wave form output UPS, but that's probably not it (I can't do extensive testing on the current feed as Mountainlifter does, for lack of equipement and knowledge).
> 
> I also have the occasional WFS issue: sometimes, and not always the same section of the screen ; always goes away as soon as BIOS, Windows or linux screen kicks in. I'm more worried that this could get worse over time, I would like to know what hardware fix Acer is applying (and taking the trouble to withold stock, which must cost them some money so they must think it's worth doing): are we just on a cosmetic issue, or will it eventually get worse over time to the point where it will be visible in the OS (I've seen this happen to someone in the forum on the BIOS screen I think?).
> 
> The link to pictures and videos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ne3thtsc7fbzcw5/AABpmwXJEPGYPoZITLAg8lz0a?dl=0


I don't see anything, what am I looking for? Probably why other users haven't reported issues either because they cant see anything unless they look for it. Just like I did with my Blue banding. But once I noticed, it was obvious.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I don't see anything, what am I looking for? Probably why other users haven't reported issues either because they cant see anything unless they look for it. Just like I did with my Blue banding. But once I noticed, it was obvious.


His examples are highlighting the lack of scan lines on his display.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> If they find a fix, then great.
> 
> If they keep quiet about it and later batches come out with no problems then you just RMA your monitor. The scanlines happen even when OC is off. We can prove that and get a replacement since they can't fix it.
> 
> If later batches are not good, still we can RMA it in a couple of months and fight it till we get one without these dratted scanlines. Don't let it bother you too much. It is just a question of patience and perseverance.
> 
> *EDIT:* I went through this last year too with the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q. So, I'm a veteran at dealing with crappy products.


So you believe Acer will take care of us? - essentially, that is what you're saying.

Hmm... what's their track record like? This is my first Acer product. Have they been fair in dealing with their customers in the past?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> So you believe Acer will take care of us? - essentially, that is what you're saying.
> 
> Hmm... what's their track record like? This is my first Acer product. Have they been fair in dealing with their customers in the past?


Well, I am saying:

_*Best possibility:* If they find a fix, then great.

*Next best possibility:* They can't find a fix but later batches come out with no problems then you just RMA your monitor. The scanlines happen even when OC is off. We can prove that and get a replacement since they can't fix it.

*Worst possibility:* They can't find a fix and later batches are not good also, we can still RMA it in a couple of months and fight it till we get one without the scanlines.
_

Whatever the possibility, even if their stance is that they can't cover OC related issues, since we have proof that even without OC we get scanlines, we can still demand a replacement. So, I'm saying I believe it is just a question of time.

Acer or any corporation is a soulless entity. No corporation really wants to take care of their customers. They want to take care of their _business_. In order to do that they need to have working good products out on the market and customer service. If not, they eventually become incompetent. So, I'm saying they care enough for _themselves_ to see what all this noise we are making is all about.

In the end, don't lose your sleep over a monitor. I may not have bipolar related reactions but I do have a lot of emotional obsession over wanting to solve technical problems and documenting them too (like I have been doing). It is a distraction in a way (& though it is a fun one) it still takes away time from my actual work and even free time in the evenings.







I learnt a lot about panels in the last few days and that puts a positive spin on things.

If it is really bothersome, then just return the monitor and wash your hands off of the whole thing. That's a valid solution too and that's what I did last year with the swift (I sold it to someone who didn't care about the lines). Compared to the swift, this monitor is still so much better even with scanlines.

Like with good RPGs there is no right or wrong decision here. What matters is you don't get stuck in indecision. You decided to keep the monitor.







stick to that decision. Let's be patient, work together and solve this problem. What does it matter if a few got monitors without scanlines and we didn't? I consider that a great thing since we know we can get a good one eventually.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Well, I am saying:
> 
> _*Best possibility:* If they find a fix, then great.
> 
> *Next best possibility:* They can't find a fix but later batches come out with no problems then you just RMA your monitor. The scanlines happen even when OC is off. We can prove that and get a replacement since they can't fix it.
> 
> *Worst possibility:* They can't find a fix and later batches are not good also, we can still RMA it in a couple of months and fight it till we get one without the scanlines.
> _
> 
> Whatever the possibility, even if their stance is that they can't cover OC related issues, since we have proof that even without OC we get scanlines, we can still demand a replacement. So, I'm saying I believe it is just a question of time.
> 
> Acer or any corporation is a soulless entity. No corporation really wants to take care of their customers. They want to take care of their _business_. In order to do that they need to have working good products out on the market and customer service. If not, they eventually become incompetent. So, I'm saying they care enough for _themselves_ to see what all this noise we are making is all about.
> 
> In the end, don't lose your sleep over a monitor. I may not have bipolar related reactions but I do have a lot of emotional obsession over wanting to solve technical problems and documenting them too (like I have been doing). It is a distraction in a way (& though it is a fun one) it still takes away time from my actual work and even free time in the evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learnt a lot about panels in the last few days and that puts a positive spin on things.
> 
> If it is really bothersome, then just return the monitor and wash your hands off of the whole thing. That's a valid solution too and that's what I did last year with the swift (I sold it to someone who didn't care about the lines). Compared to the swift, this monitor is still so much better even with scanlines.
> 
> Like with good RPGs there is no right or wrong decision here. What matters is you don't get stuck in indecision. You decided to keep the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick to that decision. Let's be patient, work together and solve this problem. What does it matter if a few got monitors without scanlines and we didn't? I consider that a great thing since we know we can get a good one eventually.


Okay, then. Like I've said at least six times now... sorry for repeating myself... but I can get any game to run without scanlines. If that weren't the case, then this monitor would be going back immediately.

When I'm actually playing my games, and not worrying about the scanline issue, I'm constantly amazed by the monitor... by the Gysnc performance, which has transformed many of my games.... by the 3440x1440 resolution... I even like the slight curvature and the lighting. It's just an incredible display.


----------



## Mountainlifter

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/590#post_24619770 Some people getting the new DELL TN G-sync panel are reporting the same problem as with the original swift. As usual, some other people are defending that panel by claiming that the guy who reported it has "bionic eyes" and that the artifact is insignificant. And so the cycle continues. What is it with these monitors.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/590#post_24619770 Some people getting the new DELL TN G-sync panel are reporting the same problem as with the original swift. As usual, some other people are defending that panel by claiming that the guy who reported it has "bionic eyes" and that the artifact is insignificant. And so the cycle continues. What is it with these monitors.


The Swift and the Dell have the same panel regardless of the small model number change, and so they both suffer from pixel inversion.

While I'd wonder if that's similar to what's happening here, it wouldn't explain why it's only on sections of the monitor for some. Maybe that factor isn't as important as I think it is.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The Swift and the Dell have the same panel regardless of the small model number change, and so they both suffer from pixel inversion.
> 
> While I'd wonder if that's similar to what's happening here, it wouldn't explain why it's only on sections of the monitor for some. Maybe that factor isn't as important as I think it is.


There is a big difference between what is happening here and with the dell/swift.
Their vertical lines are alternating lines of pixels. Correct line - dark line - correct line etc. especially in motion.
With the X34, as we both know, the horizontal lines are a *clump* of pixels alternating dark and bright grey.

EDIT: I'll be borrowing a power supply tomorrow evening, maybe even tonight. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> There is a big difference between what is happening here and with the dell/swift.
> Their vertical lines are alternating lines of pixels. Correct line - dark line - correct line etc. especially in motion.
> With the X34, as we both know, the horizontal lines are a *clump* of pixels alternating dark and bright grey.
> 
> EDIT: I'll be borrowing a power supply tomorrow evening, maybe even tonight. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


I know absolutely nothing about this issue on a technical level. So don't put any stock into this, but I have a feeling the problem is actually inside the panel. Possibly with the Gsync module. I mean, the scanlines really only appear when Gsync is enabled.

That said, it would be pretty cool if it were a power brick issue. Then we wouldn't have to send our displays back.

Me, I'm just very disappointed that Acer, instead of communicating with us, has chosen to remain silent. That's not helpful at all.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about this issue on a technical level. So don't put any stock into this, but I have a feeling the problem is actually inside the panel. Possibly with the Gsync module. I mean, the scanlines really only appear when Gsync is enabled.
> 
> That said, it would be pretty cool if it were a power brick issue. Then we wouldn't have to send our displays back.
> 
> Me, I'm just very disappointed that Acer, instead of communicating with us, has chosen to remain silent. That's not helpful at all.


Well, for one, I don't know much technically about panels in particular especially ones with special modules like the G-sync which Nvidia won't reveal details about. I'm just learning myself. Never opened one up.

Our X34's problem is G-sync module related but not G-sync related. You can quickly test this out by setting 100Hz on the OSD and setting 50Hz on the NVCP. Use a suitable bright colored wallpaper and you should see scanlines on just the desktop. This is in line with Column B on my table.

Also the panel is separate from the electronic boards themselves; the panel just connects to the boards via ribbon cables. The G-sync module is easily detachable from that board also. Take a look at this link where they show pictures of all the parts http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-G-Sync-DIY-Upgrade-Kit-Installation-and-Performance-Review/Internals-a


----------



## Mountainlifter

I just tried a different 19V, 7.1A adapter with the acer X34 monitor. The scanlines are still present. My idea that a different adapter might fix things was incorrect.









Updated my earlier post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/390#post_24612830


----------



## Mikey-

If anybody gets Assassin's Creed Syndicate working with this monitor, please let me know.

There's no option for 21:9.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I just tried a different 19V, 7.1A adapter with the acer X34 monitor. The scanlines are still present. My idea that a different adapter might fix things was incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my earlier post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/390#post_24612830


Oh well. Nice try.


----------



## funfordcobra

ubisoft is notorious for no 21:9 or surround support. You will likely never see it for ACU. Id try WSGF.org and use their hacks if there is any chance.


----------



## Sketchus

AC Unity supports 21:9 natively for me, I'm surprised that Syndicate doesn't.


----------



## scottyl41

Any idea when places will have stock on this monitor? I saw that one place thats getting them in but I don't like their return policy.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Can anyone post a picture of what a game looks like that DOESNT support 21:9?

Something like StarCraft 2 for example?

I really want this monitor but basically I spend like 90% of my time playing SC2.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Can anyone post a picture of what a game looks like that DOESNT support 21:9?
> 
> Something like StarCraft 2 for example?
> 
> I really want this monitor but basically I spend like 90% of my time playing SC2.


https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3ba4z9/hallelujah_glorious_starcraft_2_finally/

If you read through that thread you'll see that 3440x1440 isn't really supported.


----------



## Vladislavs

Ive got X34 and im playing starcraft II sometimes, and with the black bars on the sides i dont mind at all, not distracting and looks good


----------



## Mikey-

Is anybody here playing Assassin's Creed Syndicate on this monitor?

I can't believe how awful this port is. GTX 980 SLI setup, and I've had to lower settings just to make the game playable. I dropped the distance slider down a notch, and the shadow slider down a notch, and I disabled AA completely.

Guess how many frames I'm averaging? - about 40.

Yup. 40 frames per second. Guys, this game would be unplayable without Gsync at this resolution. BTW, I fussed with settings all night long to try and get this game functional. At no point did the scanline issue even cross my mind. I just took another look at the game right now, deliberately searching for scanlines. At 40 FPS with my overclock disabled I can't see anything.

Anyhow, I'm going back to Fallout 4 - another unoptimized game. It seems that 2015 has been the year of unfinished games.

Let's hope that things end on a high note with Just Cause 3 - can't say I'm too excited about it. But I did have a lot of fun with Just Cause 2 a few years back.

Did you guys hear the news about Deus Ex Mankind Divided being pushed back to August?

Oh well.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/590#post_24619770 Some people getting the new DELL TN G-sync panel are reporting the same problem as with the original swift. As usual, some other people are defending that panel by claiming that the guy who reported it has "bionic eyes" and that the artifact is insignificant. And so the cycle continues. What is it with these monitors.


Haha thats me with my bionic eyes!









Yes my DELL went back, although somehow they rejected the RMA saying they cant find a fault, they still gave me a refund because of distance selling regulations.

Been through 2 x ASUS PG279Q's, a DELL S2176DG and keeping an eye on the x34 thread but none of them seem to be problem free and worth the asking price.

Vertical line issue for me was pretty terrible on the DELL.

The 'scanline' issue and the unpredictability of final OC put me off getting the x34. That plus the dead pixel policy for this monitor as set out by ACER is 10 dead pixels!!!!


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Haha thats me with my bionic eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my DELL went back, although somehow they rejected the RMA saying they cant find a fault, they still gave me a refund because of distance selling regulations.
> 
> Been through 2 x ASUS PG279Q's, a DELL S2176DG and keeping an eye on the x34 thread but none of them seem to be problem free and worth the asking price.
> 
> Vertical line issue for me was pretty terrible on the DELL.


lol. You're a veteran of crappy monitors.

What happened with the PG279Qs?

The X34 is fine except for the wake from sleep issue (you can youtube it) and the scanlines problem.

scanlines Problem:
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393568/highlight/true#M1483

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/m-p/393009#U393009

Behaviour: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/370#post_24609304

Solutions: None.

That should get you up to speed. To be fair, some people don't have any problems.


----------



## Darylrese

Cheers man.

The ACER links are just blank for me though?

My first PG279Q had dirt and dead pixels.

The second had excessive IPS glow and BLB. Very poor QC with this monitor and only seen 1 or two that are just about acceptable over in the PG279Q thread.

The Dell had vertical lines on faster moving objects are fairly bad pixel inversion. It wasn't worth the £600 price tag.

All i'm after really is 1440p, 144hz, IPS but it seems the technology just isn't quite there yet.


----------



## chichquanduk

A quick update for those wondering about availability, Newegg just notified me that they have the pre ordered X34 and that it will be shipped within 24-48 hours

I pre-ordered on November, 2nd

guess now I will spend a week making prayers to the god of screen (multi)lottery...


----------



## Jermone123

Yup... just got my notification from Newegg an hour ago. They are preparing for shipping as I type! Hopefully it can ship today so I can get it before Thanksgiving... ugh so close









Newegg must have gotten a decent sized shipment since we are both getting our monitors, however it still shows out of stock on Newegg. So I wonder what batch we are getting.

1. Someone's refurbished Monitor

2. Recalled Monitor which Acer fixed or...

3. A brand new batch of newly made monitors.

It can't be 1 right? Hopefully Chichquanduk and I can report perfect monitors to you guys. That would be a really good sign that Acer cleared up the issues. I just don't know if I will be getting this thing by next week before the holiday : /


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Yup... just got my notification from Newegg an hour ago. They are preparing for shipping as I type! Hopefully it can ship today so I can get it before Thanksgiving... ugh so close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg must have gotten a decent sized shipment since we are both getting our monitors, however it still shows out of stock on Newegg. So I wonder what batch we are getting.
> 
> 1. Someone's refurbished Monitor
> 
> 2. Recalled Monitor which Acer fixed or...
> 
> 3. A brand new batch of newly made monitors.
> 
> It can't be 1 right? Hopefully Chichquanduk and I can report perfect monitors to you guys. That would be a really good sign that Acer cleared up the issues. I just don't know if I will be getting this thing by next week before the holiday : /


I find that Newegg typically ships the last revision of products I buy. They turn over pretty fast.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Yup... just got my notification from Newegg an hour ago. They are preparing for shipping as I type! Hopefully it can ship today so I can get it before Thanksgiving... ugh so close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg must have gotten a decent sized shipment since we are both getting our monitors, however it still shows out of stock on Newegg. So I wonder what batch we are getting.
> 
> 1. Someone's refurbished Monitor
> 
> 2. Recalled Monitor which Acer fixed or...
> 
> 3. A brand new batch of newly made monitors.
> 
> It can't be 1 right? Hopefully Chichquanduk and I can report perfect monitors to you guys. That would be a really good sign that Acer cleared up the issues. I just don't know if I will be getting this thing by next week before the holiday : /


#1 Wouldn't surprise me, they have low inventory and the monitors have only been out for a month or two, Newegg is getting my return on Monday, so if anyone sees 1 dead pixel in the middle left of the screen they buy a month or so from now, that was probably my monitor









Cory from Acer responded to the forums with this just now:
Quote:


> I can mention that all X34 products sold into the Europe and Americas regions have been reworked to remedy the backlight not turning on from sleep concern. So for those of you who are waiting for us to offer the X34 again, your wait should be over already or will be over in short order.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> I find that Newegg typically ships the last revision of products I buy. They turn over pretty fast.


I agree... that's why I "pre ordered" from Newegg. I figured they would be my best shot at getting the latest model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> #1 Wouldn't surprise me, they have low inventory and the monitors have only been out for a month or two, Newegg is getting my return on Monday, so if anyone sees 1 dead pixel in the middle left of the screen they buy a month or so from now, that was probably my monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory from Acer responded to the forums with this just now:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> I find that Newegg typically ships the last revision of products I buy. They turn over pretty fast.


Lol I will keep an eye out for your 1 dead pixel









Definitely sounds like Acer is going to ramp up shipping of this monitor.... but have they fixed the scan line issues...


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Definitely sounds like Acer is going to ramp up shipping of this monitor.... but have they fixed the scan line issues...


I complained about Acer still being silent with the scanlines today in their forum and got this response from Cory also:
Quote:


> It's easy to acknowledge the ongoing discussions about the X34 monitor here and in other social venues, however these issues are not affecting everyone and that makes it difficult when trying to identify and resolve. We're continuing to work and I'll make sure you all receive updates as soon as I have them.


----------



## Jermone123

Ugh.... well there you have it. That is a clear indication that Acer has done nothing to fix the scan line issues. That is disappointing to hear. Whelp, nothing I can do but wait for mine to arrive and see what I get. I will update you guys as soon as I can. I am in America BTW.


----------



## Mikey-

Acer Cory wrote: "It's easy to acknowledge the ongoing discussions about the X34 monitor here and in other social venues, however these issues are not affecting everyone and that makes it difficult when trying to identify and resolve. We're continuing to work and I'll make sure you all receive updates as soon as I have them."

Excuse me, but that's utter bunk - if Acer wants to pretend they can't find any displays in their own inventory that have scanlines then we seriously need to start talking about class action, and I'm not joking.

Utter BS.

Seriously, is there one person here at this forum who believes that Acer, while testing these monitors, has been unable to find even one that has scanlines? Because I don't believe that for one second.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

I just got my notification from Newegg as well. They've charged my card and the order is listed as "packaging." Hopefully we're getting a new batch with the issues resolved.


----------



## Mikey-

If the new people get monitors that don't have scanlines then, on a personal level, I'm going to be seriously angry.

It will mean that Acer fixed the problem without acknowledging it. Meaning those of us who bought from the first batch will be stuck with $2000 CAD lemons.

The fact that Acer Cory has just made an outrageous denial - basically saying Acer can't find any problems with their units - leads me to believe I'm about to be royally screwed over. I seriously do not like where this is headed.

I hope that the people getting the new monitors will not have scanlines. But understand this. Had it not been for the first people, those scanlines would not have been discovered, and they would still exist. Somebody has to be the first to buy a product. If something goes wrong, then those people discovering the problems need to be taken care of - not ignored, and left with lemons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Ugh.... well there you have it. That is a clear indication that Acer has done nothing to fix the scan line issues. That is disappointing to hear. Whelp, nothing I can do but wait for mine to arrive and see what I get. I will update you guys as soon as I can. I am in America BTW.


Not true at all. It only means they're not acknowledging that there was or is an issue. Maybe there WAS an issue that's been resolved, but Acer isn't t going to admit that because it would mean actually having to take care of the people who bought from the first batch.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> I just got my notification from Newegg as well. They've charged my card and the order is listed as "packaging." Hopefully we're getting a new batch with the issues resolved.


Highly unlikely. The monitors we are getting now are the same one as before, the unsold ones they "recalled" to fix the WFS issue by replacing a piece of hardware. Unless that piece of hardware is also the cause of the scanlines we will still see them on these monitors shipping now.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Highly unlikely. The monitors we are getting now are the same one as before, the unsold ones they "recalled" to fix the WFS issue by replacing a piece of hardware. Unless that piece of hardware is also the cause of the scanlines we will still see them on these monitors shipping now.


-terebyte- that is what I am thinking. My guess is the monitor I am getting was recalled by Acer and fixed for the WFS issue. I doubt the scan line issue was addressed at all. We shall see once us new ones get the monitor next week. Mine shipped from Newegg today.


----------



## Mikey-

My god... the wonders of Gsync...

Tonight I re-downloaded Rome 2, a game I actually gave up on because the campaign map was a total stutter-fest, dropping from 60 frames all the way down to the low 40's each and every time I'd turn the camera. I'd play that game for a couple of hours, and after walking away from my computer I'd continue to see the stutter - in real life. Playing Rome 2 used to turn me into a basket case.

Playing this game on a Gsync display is a pleasure. The campaign map is butter smooth. I have the yellow frequency display enabled on the upper right side of my monitor, and every time I turn the camera in Rome 2 it goes crazy as my monitor's frequency readjusts itself to match my frame rate.

This is exactly what I had hoped for when ordering this monitor. Just a wonderful display.


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Unless that piece of hardware is also the cause of the scanlines we will still see them on these monitors shipping now.


I doubt it. I have the WFS issue but no scan lines whatsoever.

EDIT: anyone knows what "that piece of hardware" is? Anything we should worry about on the long term? I think Acer owes us early adopters at least some explanation or statement, but fat chance that will happen...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I remember getting scan-lines on the first overclockable 1440p IPS monitor the Overlord Tempest (same thing as the Korean Catleap monitors). The lines became more prominent the more it over overclocked past 60hz. My complaints were quickly squashed by all the "elite" FPS fanboys who didn't care about anything except faster FPS. I know people have linked this to the G-sync module but it's quite a coincidence the same thing is happening with yet another "overclockable (results may vary)" monitor.


Due to all the flaming, and Mikey flaming the person who created this thread (Metros), I kept my mouth shut this entire time.
But I think I need to say something.

First, the scanlines that you people see are there even with Gsync *disabled*. it's just VERY VERY faint, but it's there if you train yourself to look carefully for the very slight luminance variance at the same pattern. That faint pattern isn't noticeable under normal use but it *IS* there.

They just increase when gsync is enabled.

This pattern is not something new. We've been discussing this type of artifact for years. And it is precisely this type of artifact that has limited monitor refresh rates to 120-144hz for the last God knows how many years.

The original Lightboost TN panels (both 120 and 144hz variants) would show this type of artifact when Lightboost mode was enabled. Some samples would show it even with Lightboost disabled, at 120 or 144hz. If it was distracting at 144hz then it was worth an RMA.

I've seen those exact scanlines on my XL2720Z when I use a Vertical Total VT 1500 tweak for blur reduction (crosstalk reduction) And sure enough they are mostly on the left and top area of the screen.
And as others have said, the same artifacts appear on some Qinx monitors when trying to overclock them to 120hz.

And on monitors with factory unlocked refresh rates (like those Korean qinx 24" units that use the same panel as the asus VG248QE, the same scanlines appear when you overclock them past 180 hz.

If Acer is only warranting the panels to 60hz refresh rate and the scanlines appear if you don't overclock, then I don't see any reason to complain. But they should not be appearing in gsync mode at all.

However please keep in mind that the entire reason they appear in gsync mode is the exact same reason you get them in Lightboost mode.--panels being pushed beyond normal voltage and timing specifications. That's basically all I'm trying to say.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Due to all the flaming, and Mikey flaming the person who created this thread (Metros), I kept my mouth shut this entire time.
> But I think I need to say something.
> 
> First, the scanlines that you people see are there even with Gsync *disabled*. it's just VERY VERY faint, but it's there if you train yourself to look carefully for the very slight luminance variance at the same pattern. That faint pattern isn't noticeable under normal use but it *IS* there.
> 
> They just increase when gsync is enabled.
> 
> This pattern is not something new. We've been discussing this type of artifact for years. And it is precisely this type of artifact that has limited monitor refresh rates to 120-144hz for the last God knows how many years.
> 
> The original Lightboost TN panels (both 120 and 144hz variants) would show this type of artifact when Lightboost mode was enabled. Some samples would show it even with Lightboost disabled, at 120 or 144hz. If it was distracting at 144hz then it was worth an RMA.
> 
> I've seen those exact scanlines on my XL2720Z when I use a Vertical Total VT 1500 tweak for blur reduction (crosstalk reduction) And sure enough they are mostly on the left and top area of the screen.
> And as others have said, the same artifacts appear on some Qinx monitors when trying to overclock them to 120hz.
> 
> And on monitors with factory unlocked refresh rates (like those Korean qinx 24" units that use the same panel as the asus VG248QE, the same scanlines appear when you overclock them past 180 hz.
> 
> If Acer is only warranting the panels to 60hz refresh rate and the scanlines appear if you don't overclock, then I don't see any reason to complain. But they should not be appearing in gsync mode at all.
> 
> However please keep in mind that the entire reason they appear in gsync mode is the exact same reason you get them in Lightboost mode.--panels being pushed beyond normal voltage and timing specifications. That's basically all I'm trying to say.


Hi Falkentyne,

Agree with most of what you said.

But "panels being pushed beyond normal voltage and timing specifications.' is quite contrary to the behaviour of the scanlines. They appear at lower refresh rates. And at higher refresh rates they are hardly visible. Terms like "agressive overclock" and "It's because of g-sync" are incorrectly being used in this thread in reference to the scanlines. I understand they've appeared in various monitors before but I'd like to know the root cause.

I agree that the lines are visible (slight luminance variance) at any setting if I look at the monitor carefully focusing my vision on one portion.

EDIT: You seem to know about panels. Do you have any sources you can share for learning about vertical blanks and pixel clocks? I've tried but I am getting old sites that I'm not sure are relevant now.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> EDIT: You seem to know about panels. Do you have any sources you can share for learning about vertical blanks and pixel clocks? I've tried but I am getting old sites that I'm not sure are relevant now.


ToastyX on monitortests.com is the one to ask about pixel clocks.
I also didn't read much of this thread so I didn't know the scanlines appeared at lower refresh rates and went away when you went up...yes that's worth an RMA if it's not a firmware bug that can be user flashed.

And the Vertical total stuff was a bug in the Mstar scaler (8556T) based Benq blur reduction monitors (Benq admitted that was a bug we were exploiting) that was used to good effect to lower blur reduction strobe crosstalk. (it had no effect in the Realtek based XL2730Z).


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> ToastyX on monitortests.com is the one to ask about pixel clocks.
> I also didn't read much of this thread so I didn't know the scanlines appeared at lower refresh rates and went away when you went up...yes that's worth an RMA if it's not a firmware bug that can be user flashed.
> 
> And the Vertical total stuff was a bug in the Mstar scaler (8556T) based Benq blur reduction monitors (Benq admitted that was a bug we were exploiting) that was used to good effect to lower blur reduction strobe crosstalk. (it had no effect in the Realtek based XL2730Z).


if you're interested you can read my long post about it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/370#post_24609304

It appears at lower refreshes. So, in the pendulum demo when people switch G-sync ON and OFF and see the scanlines come and go, they're actually just switching between 100Hz and 40Hz and the latter shows scanlines. Hence, it is not actually related to G-sync VRR operation at all.

It also shows right on the desktop if we set OC to 100Hz in the monitor's OSD and set 50Hz in the NVCP.

Very _very_ strange behaviour.

Will check out ToastyX's stuff. Thanks.

I was wondering if creating a custom resolution in NVCP with manual timings might counteract these special scanlines. Easy to understand material is few and far between.


----------



## Mikey-

Falkentyne, I'm sorry that you think people have been 'flaming' each other in this thread. The fact is, there has been no flaming in this thread at all. We've been discussing the monitor and its associated problems. You must be thinking about the other thread, which 'has' been heated. Please re-read the comments in this thread. You'll see that the topic has been solely on the monitor. (This is actually the first time the topic has left the monitor).

Also, I'm sorry... but you owe me an apology. I have not been flaming Metros. I've been posting for three weeks now, fixated on my new monitor. I've been posting 'only' about my monitor.

You can see, as well, that I've not participated at all in that other thread - the one where there actually has been flaming.

Sorry if I'm sounding a little defensive, but it was unfair of you to accuse me of flaming the OP when that hasn't happened. This has actually been an extremely helpful thread, with many people participating.

Kind of surprised by this, actually.


----------



## Mikey-

Have we given up on discussing this monitor?

I've spent the weekend playing Fallout 4, Assassin's Creed Syndicate, and one of the expansions from Rome 2 Total War. One thing's evident. My two GTX 980s are struggling with cutting edge (unoptimized?) titles at 3440x1440. Gsync is saving me in SO MANY situations.

How are the scanlines? - well, I have them, but I can't see them, because I've learned how to eliminate them by adjusting the overclock. The three titles above, for example, all frequently dip below 60 FPS. So this weekend, I've had the overclcok on my X34 turned off. The scanlines haven't even crossed my mind once this weekend. Out of sight, out of mind.

In about ten days from now, Just Cause 3 will release, and I'm hoping it will run at 100 FPS on my machine. So for that title, I'll ramp up my overclock to 100HZ. Honestly, the scanline issue, for me, was overblown.

It would be cool if Acer acknowledged the problem, but ultimately I'm happy with my display... as long as the problem doesn't get worse.


----------



## johnpotter82

Some of you people are a strange lot....its a gaming monitor, you dont like it return it and get something else...instead people sit there and say i suck at testing and the smart ones returned it...you gotta be kidding me. Dont buy launch day cutting edge products if you want perfection. But its $1400 theyll say......then return it and use the swift for crying out loud...or use your "perfect" old panel.


----------



## Dr Mad

It's a gaming monitor, so there's no reason to complain when the monitor suffers of various defects such as scanlines?

funfordcobra's talking is a bit harsh but I agree with him, I don't understand how some people can accept to deal with scanlines, either because they don't see them, don't care (because it's a *gaming monitor*







) or they're doing some concessions as Mikey's with OC setting depending on the game.

Today, I received my X34 replacement from Amazon, October built, and guess what, prominent scanlines are there.
Of the 3 X34 I got, all of them had scanlines. This is why I'm now convinced the problem is widespreaded and Mountainlifter researches make me confident in that way.

This monitor would be great without these awful horizontal lines but it seems there's serious QC issues from Acer. Knowing that brand, I should have to lower my expectations (experienced same QC problems with 3-4 XB270HU).


----------



## Tuckers

what drivers are u guys using at the mo?
i have no sli option on the new 359.00 driver....


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned again.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

If people want to keep their monitors with scan lines, that's fine. It would probably be better if you didn't come here and try to tell us our issues aren't real and that the scan lines are some blown out of proportion excuse to be upset with Acer.


----------



## johnpotter82

Maybe i got outta hand there...but i was frustrated with people saying im an idiot for being happy with mine...Anyone who is unhappy absolutly should return it and roll the dice with RMA or just simply use something else till the next latest and greatist


----------



## funfordcobra

Ohh so the first batch of monitors are starting to come in from repairs and they ACER is saying they can't find scanlines, coil whine, OR REPRODUCE the blue color banding that was supposed to be fixed in the first firmware update. Go figure I was right lol.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> what drivers are u guys using at the mo?
> i have no sli option on the new 359.00 driver....


Tuckers,

This issue drove me around the bend all day Friday afternoon, and well into the night. I came home from work and installed the Fallout 4 game-ready drivers, and while installing them the screen just went blank and stayed that way.

When I re-booted my system I didn't have an SLI option. For the next ten hours I pulled my hair out, trying everything under the sun to no avail.

Finally, I turned my computer off and re-seated my two GTX 980s. I even swapped them around. This was after I uninstalled the cards from device manager.

Finally, after re-booting, the SLI option appeared.

On Saturday while playing Syndicate, I crashed mid-game, and had to re-boot my entire system. When Windows came up... guess what... no SLI option. I swore out loud. This time, instead of unseating both cards, I switched off the power of my computer, unplugged it, and depressed the power button for a good 15 seconds. God I was mad as hell, thinking I was going to have to re-seat the cards anew with each and every crash.

Thankfully, when I re-booted, SLI was there - and it's been there since.

Please let me know if it works out for you. Is it the driver or the monitor? I have no idea. BTW.... something weird is still going on for me... when I turn on my screen it's blank right up until the Windows logo appears. I should be seeing another screen that prompts me to press F2 in order to enter bios. I'm not seeing that screen. I only see it if I pull out the monitor's cable and plug it into my other GPU.

Bizarre things are happening. If you figure anything out then please let me know.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ohh so the first batch of monitors are starting to come in from repairs and they ACER is saying they can't find scanlines, coil whine, OR REPRODUCE the blue color banding that was supposed to be fixed in the first firmware update. Go figure I was right lol.


Yeah, I'm reading some of the posts over there and just wow. Acer apparently was not ready to release this monitor at all.

It seems like the guys having those problems are in Australia, but that doesn't excuse Acer.


----------



## funfordcobra

its sad because I wanted to keep it but o well.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Tuckers,
> 
> This issue drove me around the bend all day Friday afternoon, and well into the night. I came home from work and installed the Fallout 4 game-ready drivers, and while installing them the screen just went blank and stayed that way.
> 
> When I re-booted my system I didn't have an SLI option. For the next ten hours I pulled my hair out, trying everything under the sun to no avail.
> 
> Finally, I turned my computer off and re-seated my two GTX 980s. I even swapped them around. This was after I uninstalled the cards from device manager.
> 
> Finally, after re-booting, the SLI option appeared.
> 
> On Saturday while playing Syndicate, I crashed mid-game, and had to re-boot my entire system. When Windows came up... guess what... no SLI option. I swore out loud. This time, instead of unseating both cards, I switched off the power of my computer, unplugged it, and depressed the power button for a good 15 seconds. God I was mad as hell, thinking I was going to have to re-seat the cards anew with each and every crash.
> 
> Thankfully, when I re-booted, SLI was there - and it's been there since.
> 
> Please let me know if it works out for you. Is it the driver or the monitor? I have no idea. BTW.... something weird is still going on for me... when I turn on my screen it's blank right up until the Windows logo appears. I should be seeing another screen that prompts me to press F2 in order to enter bios. I'm not seeing that screen. I only see it if I pull out the monitor's cable and plug it into my other GPU.
> 
> Bizarre things are happening. If you figure anything out then please let me know.


I'll give it a try later cheers, it's definitely the moniter making our PC's play up, I never had any problems before until I got this monitor, my nvidia control panel is really slow and sluggish aswell since I bought it and that was on at least 3 different drivers.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> I'll give it a try later cheers, it's definitely the moniter making our PC's play up, I never had any problems before until I got this monitor, my nvidia control panel is really slow and sluggish aswell since I bought it and that was on at least 3 different drivers.


Interesting about the Nvidia control panel being sluggish. I'm also seeing that. It takes a while for the panel to load up once you've launched it. And then when it does load up, and you change settings, it pauses before finally doing what it's told.

I just remembered something. That on my old GTX 480 SLI setup the same thing used to happen after a fresh display driver install. I'd boot up and SLI wouldn't appear. So I'd have to reseat my 480s. It got to the point where I dreaded having to update my driver, since I'd always get that glitch. I forgot all about this.

Also, I can't believe Assassin's Creed Syndicate on this monitor... I can't believe it.


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Interesting about the Nvidia control panel being sluggish. I'm also seeing that. It takes a while for the panel to load up once you've launched it. And then when it does load up, and you change settings, it pauses before finally doing what it's told.
> 
> I just remembered something. That on my old GTX 480 SLI setup the same thing used to happen after a fresh display driver install. I'd boot up and SLI wouldn't appear. So I'd have to reseat my 480s. It got to the point where I dreaded having to update my driver, since I'd always get that glitch. I forgot all about this.
> 
> Also, I can't believe Assassin's Creed Syndicate on this monitor... I can't believe it.


Battlefront looked amazing...i played that all weekend....I downloaed assassins creed and turned it on just to see it...I thought it looked good but battlefront is so far beyond anything else out there right now its not a fair comparison. Also Assassins creed is not easy to get high settings on and i use SLI titans


----------



## KaiserFrederick

I just ordered this monitor from a local retailer in Australia, and was told that Acer aren't currently sending out any new stock from their warehouse. I'm guessing this is because Acer are trying to fix some of the issues people have been experiencing? Anyone have any idea how long it will take to fix? Was kinda looking foreward to getting this monitor before Christmas


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I just ordered this monitor from a local retailer in Australia, and was told that Acer aren't currently sending out any new stock from their warehouse. I'm guessing this is because Acer are trying to fix some of the issues people have been experiencing? Anyone have any idea how long it will take to fix? Was kinda looking foreward to getting this monitor before Christmas


Hard to say really. Right now you can order one direct from Acer in Canada, and they'll ship it out.

I found the listing on Amazon.ca as well for about $60 less than MSRP, so I decided to give it another shot and place the order. Figured I can't go wrong with Amazon, but they do not have an ETA. I would expect that since Amazon and Best Buy, who only list items when they're about to have stock, both have the listing that every retailer will have a sudden wave of stock within the next few days.


----------



## scottyl41

Anyone know if this monitor will be available soon? Thinking I want this monitor but the xr34 is available right now...wonder if I need the 100hz instead of the 75hz?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Anyone know if this monitor will be available soon? Thinking I want this monitor but the xr34 is available right now...wonder if I need the 100hz instead of the 75hz?


It's not so much a battle of 75 vs 100 Hz, but the Variable Refresh Rate system the monitors offer. If it's the $899 X34 I'll confess I was also tempted by it, but I ordered the 279Q because of G-SYNC. If you don't care much for VRR, the X34 @ 75 Hz would most likely be a wonderful monitor. So long as it doesn't turn out to have scan lines or other issues these new monitors seem to have (due to pushing monitors to the limits I think).


----------



## x3sphere

No one knows for sure. It seems like there may be new stock coming this week or next though


----------



## scottyl41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It's not so much a battle of 75 vs 100 Hz, but the Variable Refresh Rate system the monitors offer. If it's the $899 X34 I'll confess I was also tempted by it, but I ordered the 279Q because of G-SYNC. If you don't care much for VRR, the X34 @ 75 Hz would most likely be a wonderful monitor. So long as it doesn't turn out to have scan lines or other issues these new monitors seem to have (due to pushing monitors to the limits I think).


Right now..I have the benq bl3200pt. I dont like the pic quality like I did my IPS Korean 27'. Yes the x34 is 849.99 on amazon and its temping. I dont think I could go down to a 27 monitor after using a 32' for over a year. How's the pic quality between the 279q vs the x34?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Right now..I have the benq bl3200pt. I dont like the pic quality like I did my IPS Korean 27'. Yes the x34 is 849.99 on amazon and its temping. I dont think I could go down to a 27 monitor after using a 32' for over a year. How's the pic quality between the 279q vs the x34?


Oh man $850 for the X34?! If my 279q turns out to be crap I may consider that now. Sure I'd lose G-SYNC, but it'll be $50 cheaper and giving me an experience in 21:9 ratios.

Regarding pic quality I'm not sure. You'll have to check monitor review sites regarding that proposition in order for a better opinion as I haven't experienced either. My 279q arrives tomorrow though, but I have no idea what a 34" monster can deliver.

As far as stock goes who knows for certain. Sadly I don't think that deal on the X34 will last forever, so you'll have to battle with yourself to determine which route to take. I've become impatient as I've grown older, so I would be the person to get something now and not later. That's just me though


----------



## x3sphere

If you have an Nvidia card do not get the XR341CK, TFTcentral says it has frameskipping issues at 75 Hz. Works fine with an AMD card though.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm
Quote:


> 144Hz Frame Skipping Bug from NVIDIA card?
> 
> We found that from our NVIDIA test system when running at the full 3440 x 1440 resolution and 75Hz refresh rate, that the screen seemed to drop some frames. We verified this via the tests at BlurBusters.com, but you could also see the issue with the naked eye on moving content like PixPerAn. In those tests the image skipped and jumped a bit. It only did this at the maximum 75Hz refresh rate, not at anything lower like 60Hz.
> 
> We found no such issue with the screen from our AMD system, either using a proper FreeSync end to end setup, or breaking the FreeSync chain and using the card with an older driver or without DisplayPort. Perhaps this is an issue with NVIDIA cards. We've reported it back to Acer for further checks.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> If you have an Nvidia card do not get the XR341CK, TFTcentral says it has frameskipping issues at 75 Hz. Works fine with an AMD card though.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm


I've heard of reports like that but I was unsure if they were true or nay-say. Well that kills my 21:9 hopes with the X34 if my 279Q is poop haha!


----------



## scottyl41

Thanks for all the info. If I buy the XR34 I'll from Amazon so I can send it back if I dont like it. I do have a GTX 780 card right now.


----------



## funfordcobra

Too funny. Acer mods are removing bad feedback from the 61 page thread. I read every post and likley before the mods do and 50% of the recent posts don't make it for an hour. They are preparing big damage control.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

After reading through all the issues people have been having I'm counting my lucky stars that mine is so problem free.

I was also reading reviews from the retailer that I bought mine from here in Canada, and to my surprise most people have no issues also.one even went so far as to mention the scanline issue and that their display doesnt suffer from it.


----------



## Tuckers

There i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Interesting about the Nvidia control panel being sluggish. I'm also seeing that. It takes a while for the panel to load up once you've launched it. And then when it does load up, and you change settings, it pauses before finally doing what it's told.
> 
> I just remembered something. That on my old GTX 480 SLI setup the same thing used to happen after a fresh display driver install. I'd boot up and SLI wouldn't appear. So I'd have to reseat my 480s. It got to the point where I dreaded having to update my driver, since I'd always get that glitch. I forgot all about this.
> 
> Also, I can't believe Assassin's Creed Syndicate on this monitor... I can't believe it.


s no damn way I can re seat my cards easily there wc so would take ages. I'm going to try remove all nvidia shizz then re install and hope that sorts it. It's strange why nvidia control panel is so slow tho how can a monitor cause that??


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> After reading through all the issues people have been having I'm counting my lucky stars that mine is so problem free.
> 
> I was also reading reviews from the retailer that I bought mine from here in Canada, and to my surprise most people have no issues also.one even went so far as to mention the scanline issue and that their display doesnt suffer from it.


Most people who return their monitor's don't leave reviews.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> There i
> s no damn way I can re seat my cards easily there wc so would take ages. I'm going to try remove all nvidia shizz then re install and hope that sorts it. It's strange why nvidia control panel is so slow tho how can a monitor cause that??


Also, try unplugging your computer, and depressing the power button for at least fifteen seconds.

Tuckers, I'm not convinced this actually IS a monitor issue. I think this might be an SLI issue related to the newest drivers.

So why aren't the older drivers working? Could be a registry issue.


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Too funny. Acer mods are removing bad feedback from the 61 page thread. I read every post and likley before the mods do and 50% of the recent posts don't make it for an hour. They are preparing big damage control.


Scan line issue is not covered up its all over this forum (believe me i cant escape it ) There just have to be limits to the complaints. Esp when they are comming from a few people.


----------



## Mikey-

Something else I've discovered (which I suspected before buying this monitor): many of my games just don't run at 100 FPS on my present hardware. I have two 980s, btw.

Yes, I could probably delve into my library and start installing dozens of games that would run at 100 FPS, but those aren't the games I'm playing now.

Watch Dogs, Fallout 4, Assassin's Creed Syndicate, The Witcher 3, Rome 2, Metal Gear V - not one of these is running at 100 FPS for me. Most are at or below 60 FPS. This resolution is tough. So, again, thank god for the wonders of Gsync.

I'm also a little disappointed by 100 FPS. The jump from 60 to 75 is noticeable. From 75 to 100, not so much. Also, running at 100 FPS makes my case fans ramp up for some unknown reason. I'll play Bioshock Infinite at 100 FPS, but surprisingly I'm happy to keep this monitor at 60 HZ most of the time.

And that's the other thing that's surprised me: 60 FPS Gsync is noticeably smoother than 60 FPS Vsync... very surprising,


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I definitely notice from 75 > 100.. very very obvious. I had a 100hz monitor before the Acer though, so maybe I'm more sensitive to it.. but yeah, it may not be as profound as 60 > 100, but still noticable. 100 > 144 not as much.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I definitely notice from 75 > 100.. very very obvious. I had a 100hz monitor before the Acer though, so maybe I'm more sensitive to it.. but yeah, it may not be as profound as 60 > 100, but still noticable. 100 > 144 not as much.


Where did you buy your monitor? I bought mine at the NCIX Broadway store. That was the first time I've ever been there. I have no idea why, but places like that depress me. I actually prefer buying from Newegg. It's more exciting waiting for the delivery truck to arrive.


----------



## monisriz

I have been lurking in most of the X34 threads on various forums. After reading through countless posts and some very tantalizing photos - I am sold on this monitor. Initially wanted to wait for the ASUS PG348Q but haven't heard anything on that front for a while so I guess it will be releasing sometime next year.

Anyway, I am trying to find this display in a brick-mortar store in Houston, TX or surrounding areas. Reason for this is to avoid to-and-fro shipping in case I am not lucky enough as some of the others and get a dud or a unit with various issues suffered by others.

If anyone has any idea where to find it in Houston, please give me a shout!

Thx.


----------



## TheMadMan697

Anyone have problems with project cars using this screen?

When I first got it I got a BSOD when launching the game. I do recall someone having problems like this and they fixed with updated driver hotfix but this never worked for me. Now I just cant get the game to launch. When I run it it pops up for 1 or 2 seconds then minimises to the taskbar and I cannot get it to come back on the screen again. If I right click it to close it pops up for a second and then closes. Tried with Gsync and SLI on/off but no luck so far. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> Anyone have problems with project cars using this screen?
> 
> When I first got it I got a BSOD when launching the game. I do recall someone having problems like this and they fixed with updated driver hotfix but this never worked for me. Now I just cant get the game to launch. When I run it it pops up for 1 or 2 seconds then minimises to the taskbar and I cannot get it to come back on the screen again. If I right click it to close it pops up for a second and then closes. Tried with Gsync and SLI on/off but no luck so far. Anyone got any ideas?


Try running DDU to remove your display driver, and then installing the latest driver. Solved similar issues for me and others.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Where did you buy your monitor? I bought mine at the NCIX Broadway store. That was the first time I've ever been there. I have no idea why, but places like that depress me. I actually prefer buying from Newegg. It's more exciting waiting for the delivery truck to arrive.


the Broadway store is where I picked mine up just cause its easiest for me to get there from work (I work downtown).

I never buy from newegg since I can get practically anything from NCIX that I need and shipping is usually within a couple days.. sometimes even as short as a day.
Also, lots of the time its with free shipping, or even cheap shipping, that it still comes that fast.

But, yes, the store itself is a bit cramped. I prefer the store out in Coquitlam or even out in Richmond. The Burnaby store is terrible honestly.. dunno why they haven't moved from there. And yeah, the Vancouver store could be much better too.
The service though I've always found to be really good.

I may be biased though.. i've been shopping for parts with NCIX for over 15 years now .. crazy. I'm getting old


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Try running DDU to remove your display driver, and then installing the latest driver. Solved similar issues for me and others.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


Thanks Smokey. I actually sorted it out by uninstalling the Logitech game software. Then I just installed it again and it worked ok, very strange. Maybe no harm that i use DDU anyway to make sure I have a clean driver install. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kot0005

The Predator forums over at Acer are so bad, There's these 2 fan bois trashing anyone who posts anything negative. Its beyond ridiculous and totally unacceptable. Any Acer- Cory has been MIA for 2 day now..


----------



## funfordcobra

Mods have been removing negative propaganda from that thread weeks now. My monitor was OK but the way they edited my posts and banned me twice was the main factor in my decision to return this monitor. I'm the top kudo'd poster in that thread too. Perma banned.. If that doesn't tell you something you have problems lol.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Mods have been removing negative propaganda from that thread weeks now. My monitor was OK but the way they edited my posts and banned me twice was the main factor in my decision to return this monitor. I'm the top kudo'd poster in that thread too. Perma banned.. If that doesn't tell you something you have problems lol.


All I want is a fix that was already applied to other users in Germany and USA(colour banding). Buying a monitor is more complicated than buying a 150 year old house these days..

Why cant Nvidia just support free sync already. All their products other than desktop GPU's and Tegra chips are horrendous.


----------



## Tuckers

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Also, try unplugging your computer, and depressing the power button for at least fifteen seconds.
> 
> Tuckers, I'm not convinced this actually IS a monitor issue. I think this might be an SLI issue related to the newest drivers.
> 
> So why aren't the older drivers working? Could be a registry issue.


ve rolled back the driver and now sli works fine but I'm still getting the sluggish nvidia program tho.
Other than that my monitor is pretty flawless except a little blb and ips glow.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> I
> ve rolled back the driver and now sli works fine but I'm still getting the sluggish nvidia program tho.
> Other than that my monitor is pretty flawless except a little blb and ips glow.


I'm glad you got it working.


----------



## harower

I live in Australia. Melbourne.

I have returned the x34 Predator 3 times now. I am on my 4th screen. Each time I do this I have to wait 1 week for the pc testers to confirm my claims. Each time they get angrier and angrier. They now refuse to serve my return.

What the hell is this lines I see in all my games. This is a 3k resolution screen. Why does it look so pixalated?

I have tried 5 new cables, 3 different video cards. Three seperate computers and even 2 different sign wave UPS just to be sure.

Every game I play looks like a low bit color mess.

Screenshots on Imgur below.
http://imgur.com/a/HcOEb

I see the above on everything, I see this on the box I'm currently typing this post on. Even on pure white.

Forget the bad IPS glow, Forget the backlight bleed in each corner on every screen.

This is a $1900 AU screen. Why does it look like crap for the thing it was designed for? Gaming.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> I live in Australia. Melbourne.
> 
> I have returned the x34 Predator 3 times now. I am on my 4th screen. Each time I do this I have to wait 1 week for the pc testers to confirm my claims. Each time they get angrier and angrier. They now refuse to serve my return.
> 
> What the hell is this lines I see in all my games. This is a 3k resolution screen. Why does it look so pixalated?
> 
> I have tried 5 new cables, 3 different video cards. Three seperate computers and even 2 different sign wave UPS just to be sure.
> 
> Every game I play looks like a low bit color mess.
> 
> Screenshots on Imgur below.
> http://imgur.com/a/HcOEb
> 
> I see the above on everything, I see this on the box I'm currently typing this post on. Even on pure white.
> 
> Forget the bad IPS glow, Forget the backlight bleed in each corner on every screen.
> 
> This is a $1900 AU screen. Why does it look like crap for the thing it was designed for? Gaming.


You are on the 4th monitor and each monitor had these lines? This definitely looks like a bad TCON board issue; something that can be fixed by replacing the TCON which is a common fix any electornics technician can do. What is surprising is that all of your 4 different units had this issue which is really unbelievable or I really misunderstood your post and only your 4th monitor has this problem.

EDIT: to be sure, your lines are very different from the scanlines problem.


----------



## harower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> You are on the 4th monitor and each monitor had these lines? This definitely looks like a bad TCON board issue; something that can be fixed by replacing the TCON which is a common fix any electornics technician can do. What is surprising is that all of your 4 different units had this issue which is really unbelievable or I really misunderstood your post and only your 4th monitor has this problem.
> 
> EDIT: to be sure, your lines are very different from the scanlines problem.


Nope, I have sent the screen back for "DOA" RMA claim 3 times. A week later they approve it and I go pick up a new one and unpack it.

I know they are new because I take note of the box serial numbers and also the fact everything is factory sealed including the bags, and little plastic wraps and stickers are on. Also only 1 of the 4 was able to hit 100hz. The others could only hit 95hz. My current one can not.


----------



## funfordcobra

how about learn your lesson and try different options?


----------



## funfordcobra

lol so I was banned for the 4th time on the acer forums today. For this reason- You have been banned from the Acer community as of Nov.25, 2015 for violation of the guidelines on content that does not contribute to the purpose of the community.

lol they are just sad.

Someone asked me a question, I replied that my monitor was becoming worse as time passed and thankfully my ban from ACER forums prompted me to return my monitor for a full refund by seeing how community moderators who are supposed to be helping are actually changing posts if not totally deleting them to fit their agenda. I know because my posts were changed and deleted. I'm sure many other have had this happen too.

Fact is that the PROBLEMS with X34 thread on the acer forum is hurting sales. I'm glad it is. My defect video is also hurting them which I will leave up even though I don't have the monitor anymore.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> lol so I was banned for the 4th time on the acer forums today. For this reason- You have been banned from the Acer community as of Nov.25, 2015 for violation of the guidelines on content that does not contribute to the purpose of the community.
> 
> lol they are just sad.
> 
> Someone asked me a question, I replied that my monitor was becoming worse as time passed and thankfully my ban from ACER forums prompted me to return my monitor for a full refund by seeing how community moderators who are supposed to be helping are actually changing posts if not totally deleting them to fit their agenda. I know because my posts were changed and deleted. I'm sure many other have had this happen too.
> 
> Fact is that the PROBLEMS with X34 thread on the acer forum is hurting sales. I'm glad it is. My defect video is also hurting them which I will leave up even though I don't have the monitor anymore.


Nice. +Rep. Serves those evil, selfish people right. (Yes I'm salty because I'm tired of evil people getting away with the crap they pull for greed)


----------



## darkreize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> I live in Australia. Melbourne.
> 
> I have returned the x34 Predator 3 times now. I am on my 4th screen. Each time I do this I have to wait 1 week for the pc testers to confirm my claims. Each time they get angrier and angrier. They now refuse to serve my return.
> 
> What the hell is this lines I see in all my games. This is a 3k resolution screen. Why does it look so pixalated?
> 
> I have tried 5 new cables, 3 different video cards. Three seperate computers and even 2 different sign wave UPS just to be sure.
> 
> Every game I play looks like a low bit color mess.
> 
> Screenshots on Imgur below.
> http://imgur.com/a/HcOEb
> 
> I see the above on everything, I see this on the box I'm currently typing this post on. Even on pure white.
> 
> Forget the bad IPS glow, Forget the backlight bleed in each corner on every screen.
> 
> This is a $1900 AU screen. Why does it look like crap for the thing it was designed for? Gaming.


You ordered from PCCasegear?


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> Nope, I have sent the screen back for "DOA" RMA claim 3 times. A week later they approve it and I go pick up a new one and unpack it.
> 
> I know they are new because I take note of the box serial numbers and also the fact everything is factory sealed including the bags, and little plastic wraps and stickers are on. Also only 1 of the 4 was able to hit 100hz. The others could only hit 95hz. My current one can not.


Hi, where are you buying your monitors from?


----------



## harower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkreize*
> 
> You ordered from PCCasegear?


No Melbourne's cheaper but harder to deal with seller which is very close to where I live. The much known and sometimes hated CPL. Strangely though, I have always had a good experience with them, even with past returns. They are a little slow but they deal with some hard to deal with customers. I walk into the store to see people yelling at the service desk. But they have always been OK for me to deal with if you don't 'be a dick to them, they don't be a dick to you. They are a nickle and dime company, so it makes sense that they would start to get annoyed that I keep coming back with the same **** for them to deal with.

Anyhow the Screen isn't their fault. I can see how they would want to stop selling it if I'm the sort of customer who doesn't just shrug and go "oh well its a faulty $1900 monitor" Its a bad product for them to sell.

As for the guy above who said I should learn my lesson and stop buying this monitor. Why? I would like this monitor performing as advertised and as reviewed. I feel that's an OK thing to want and is OK to be disappointed on regarding its price.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> No Melbourne's cheaper but harder to deal with seller which is very close to where I live. The much known and sometimes hated CPL. Strangely though, I have always had a good experience with them, even with past returns. They are a little slow but they deal with some hard to deal with customers. I walk into the store to see people yelling at the service desk. But they have always been OK for me to deal with if you don't 'be a dick to them, they don't be a dick to you. They are a nickle and dime company, so it makes sense that they would start to get annoyed that I keep coming back with the same **** for them to deal with.
> 
> Anyhow the Screen isn't their fault. I can see how they would want to stop selling it if I'm the sort of customer who doesn't just shrug and go "oh well its a faulty $1900 monitor" Its a bad product for them to sell.
> 
> As for the guy above who said I should learn my lesson and stop buying this monitor. Why? I would like this monitor performing as advertised and as reviewed. I feel that's an OK thing to want and is OK to be disappointed on regarding its price.


I'd stay away from CPL, their RMA sucks if you try for it after the DOA 15 day period.


----------



## Mikey-

Regarding Acer's website:

I posted about the problems I've had with monitor, and mine were the same problems most others were having. My posts went un-edited, and stand exactly as I wrote them.

Nor was I banned from the website.

If you act like a jerk, then you're going to be treated like a jerk. The Acer moderators aren't going to allow abusive language, nor are they going to allow people to post in an antagonistic abusive fashion. If you bully people at that forum, then you're going to pay the penalty. They expect you to act like an adult - not an abusive 13-year-old male.


----------



## funfordcobra

Again Mikey you don't know enough to say anything. I have 2 accounts on that thread. I'm alerted every time a post goes up instantly. I have been taking photobucket albums of new posts that don't stay up for more than 10 minutes.

You can look yourself but like before you won't do any research and just speak out of ignorance. Every post has been edited and you can clearly see it.

How are your scanlines? I'm sure you are trying your best to ignore them and further justify a 1400 dollar defective product. Funny to me that there are 30 people in that thread saying they have scanlines, about 100 pages in this thread and acer still hasn't confirmed the problem? Lol if you think that's good and theres not bigger issues looming that will increase as the monitor gets older, then I'd say you don't know electronics well at all.


----------



## Striker444

Once this monitor comes back in stock I will give it another try or four to see if I can get one without scanlines
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> The Predator forums over at Acer are so bad, There's these 2 fan bois trashing anyone who posts anything negative. Its beyond ridiculous and totally unacceptable. Any Acer- Cory has been MIA for 2 day now..


Agreed. There's a guy in the ACER forums who says he sees scanlines and thinks his monitor is somehow perfect. I tried explaining to him that there are a few out there who do not have this issue and the folks who do have it, it's a defect. He refuses to acknowledge it and called me a Troll, and is now posting to anyone who says that they have it that they are liars and his monitor is perfect.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Once this monitor comes back in stock I will give it another try or four to see if I can get one without scanlines
> Agreed. There's a guy in the ACER forums who says he sees scanlines and thinks his monitor is somehow perfect. I tried explaining to him that there are a few out there who do not have this issue and the folks who do have it, it's a defect. He refuses to acknowledge it and called me a Troll, and is now posting to anyone who says that they have it that they are liars and his monitor is perfect.


That guy on the Acer forums was funny! There's no way he was _seriously_ suggesting the OS is causing scan lines.









Not sure what country you're in, but Amazon.ca has them on backorder for $1640. I'm going to give it another shot as well since it's Amazon, and they have extended holiday returns until Jan 31st.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

I have had my x34 for a couple of days now and I'm very happy to report that I'm having no issues as of yet. This thing is amazing. I don't know if it's $1300 worth of amazing, but I do like to buy myself a fancy toy here and there and this may be it for a while









On my screen backlight bleed is VERY minimal and just in the very top corners, no scanlines that I've seen, and goes to 100HZ no problem. Gsync seems to work fine now that I've messed with the settings a little, and most of the games I play are working just fine. I was pleasantly surprised that Rocket League plays so well at a wider aspect ratio given how a lot of competitive online games are designed to be as standardized as possible, but it works fine. GTA V is working well and looks great. Killing Floor 2 needed a console command "setres 3440x1440" and then closed and reopened but now it plays fine. Witcher 3 seems to support it and looks great. Metro 2033 Redux is fine too even though it's making my 980ti cry. Even Borderlands 2 is doing fine for me so I'm pretty happy with the support I'm seeing for this res and aspect ratio after thinking it would be a big problem.


----------



## scottyl41

Just a couple of questions.. Any idea when this monitor will DROP a bit in price? Not paying 1300. I'll do 899.99. Also who ELSE will have a similar monitor? I have a benq bl3200pt and I cant go to a 27' lol. But I really want the IPS panel. I had a 27' Korean IPS and it looks MUCH better than my BENQ.


----------



## funfordcobra

End of next year possibly depending on how much these units are hurting acer and how well the asus does.

If asus is good acer will drop. If asus is the same as acer there won't be a significant price drop for at least 12-13 months.


----------



## scottyl41

Hmmm... That seems like along time. The XR341CK came out in July and has already from 300 bucks. The x34 came out in Oct. If one is nvidia and one is amd..why the longer wait to drop in price?


----------



## monisriz

Anyone here ordered from NCIXUS.com? Or dealt with a monitor-related return with them? Some feedback would be nice as I am looking to order through them for the first time.

Thanks


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Hmmm... That seems like along time. The XR341CK came out in July and has already from 300 bucks. The x34 came out in Oct. If one is nvidia and one is amd..why the longer wait to drop in price?


The XR34 has been readily available since launch, the X34 hasn't. I reckon there's a lot less demand for the Freesync version, considering like 80% of the market own NV cards.

Regardless, I'm sure it will drop soon but not before the ASUS PG34Q hits - so January most likely.


----------



## Mikey-

edited: nevermind.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm buying another one today just to see if acer really did address the WFS issue. Microcenter here is holding me the only one that came in the past week. I have to admit playing on my 4k monitor sucks after a month with the acer. Too bad acer cant make the tech come together. I'm honestly expecting the worst because my old monitor only had WFS issue.

I really would like to see these scanlines first hand. I don't doubt they don't exist but my old monitor didn't have them. I could only replicate a scanline'esque picture with a phone camera and it was pixilation, not scanlines.

I was really hoping the Asus would have been released by now but they are stalling probably because they are having similar issues.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> The vast majority of people buying this monitor are pretty much having the same experience. When you buy something, and you like it, you tend not to post. I'm glad you stopped by.
> They have a 30 day return policy.
> 
> I didn't return mine, but they seemed like they would accept a return without question. When I went to pick up my monitor another guy was returning a similar one, and the process went smoothly.


You got no data to back up your 'The vast majority of people buying this monitor are pretty much having the same experience' claims now. When you are happy with yours why are you telling people here what to do?

I bought this because of people like you and I can say that I am more than disappointed. Also you are going on my Ignore list.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> You got no data to back up your 'The vast majority of people buying this monitor are pretty much having the same experience' claims now. When you are happy with yours why are you telling people here what to do?
> 
> I bought this because of people like you and I can say that I am more than disappointed. Also you are going on my Ignore list.


These types of posts have infested these X34 threads since release. Anyone who makes a claim that "the vast majority of this that or the other" without any relevant proof is just spouting off nonsense and wasting space.

Its unfortunate that you are disappointed. I'm one of the lucky ones in that mine is in very good condition and I don't suffer any real major issues.. but it seems more that obvious that problems are affecting many people who purchased one of these monitors. Its ridiculous to think otherwise, the same as its ridiculous to assume anything without any hard numbers.


----------



## Mikey-

It's important, when posting, to be respectful of other people and their personal decision to keep the X34 or to return it.

We all spent a lot of money on this monitor, and we all work hard for our money. The people returning their monitors will obviously be a little out of sorts. Telling them they didn't have a problem with their monitor, when they clearly did, is not the way to proceed.

Likewise, a person who has paid this much money for the monitor, and has decided to keep it, doesn't want somebody constantly in their face, telling them their product sucks, and that it's going to fail soon, and that they're idiots for buying it.

If you can't be respectful of other people, and their own decisions, then maybe you shouldn't be posting here to begin with.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> These types of posts have infested these X34 threads since release. Anyone who makes a claim that "the vast majority of this that or the other" without any relevant proof is just spouting off nonsense and wasting space.
> 
> Its unfortunate that you are disappointed. I'm one of the lucky ones in that mine is in very good condition and I don't suffer any real major issues.. but it seems more that obvious that problems are affecting many epeople who purchased one of these monitors. Its ridiculous to think otherwise, the same as its ridiculous to assume anything without any hard numbers.


I was happy with mine as well until I started to notice that the skies in my games were looking cartoonist with yellow bands. I started digging and found out that the yellow bands are because of the blue gradient banding..


----------



## scottyl41

To those ones who have it a couple questions. Do you LOVE the ultrawide? How much more taxing on games is this monitor than a reg 1440p?


----------



## funfordcobra

Not much more taxing. It's virtually the same as far as I can tell comparing 100hz 3440x1440 to 144hz 2560x1440. Actually locking 144fps on 2560x1440 may be just slightly more taxing than 100hz 3440x1440.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> To those ones who have it a couple questions. Do you LOVE the ultrawide? How much more taxing on games is this monitor than a reg 1440p?


It is more taxing.. it cant not be. Youre goin from 2560 to 3440 horizontally.. the difference in some games isnt enormous but its definitely noticeable.


----------



## Morkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> It is more taxing.. it cant not be. Youre goin from 2560 to 3440 horizontally.. the difference in some games isnt enormous but its definitely noticeable.


1440p is 2,560×1,440×144
=530,841,600 pixels/s.

3,440×1,440×100
=495,360,000 pixels/s, so while it is very close and even a bit easier to drive the x34 if you only count pixels, the x34 is still going to be more demanding,especially cpu wise.

The x34 has a 34% wider fov, which if the game allows, requires much work to be done by the cpu with shadows and other things, even if gpu requirements are similar.
You are rendering the same scene but 34% wider, so more models shadows etc etc require cpu that don't even exist in the standard 1440p resolution.

I have been running 5760*1080 for many years and it is so often cpu that bottlenecks.

tldr; gpuwise its a wash, but x34 also requires more cpu.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> 1440p is 2,560×1,440×144
> =530,841,600 pixels/s.
> 
> 3,440×1,440×100
> =495,360,000 pixels/s, so while it is very close and even a bit easier to drive the x34 if you only count pixels, the x34 is still going to be more demanding,especially cpu wise.
> 
> The x34 has a 34% wider fov, which if the game allows, requires much work to be done by the cpu with shadows and other things, even if gpu requirements are similar.
> You are rendering the same scene but 34% wider, so more models shadows etc etc require cpu that don't even exist in the standard 1440p resolution.
> 
> I have been running 5760*1080 for many years and it is so often cpu that bottlenecks.
> 
> tldr; gpuwise its a wash, but x34 also requires more cpu.


Why are you multiplying by 144 and 100?


----------



## Morkai

Thats the refreshrate, since pepole were comparing driving the x34 at max refresh vs the 1440p panels at max refresh.
Multiplying height×width×frequency gives you a result of pixels per second needed.


----------



## funfordcobra

Your math is horribly wrong. You don't multiply pixels by the refresh rate.

3,686,400 =2560x1440

4,953,600 =3440x1440

So less than a 1.5m pixels which is about the same as a 720p monitor. So in reality there is very little difference GPU wise. If you can run [email protected] then [email protected] will be no chore either.


----------



## Falkentyne

lol @ multiplying pixels by the refresh rate...what....
Especially when refresh rate has to do with *FRAME PERSISTENCE TIMES*.

144 hz= 6.9 MILLISECONDS of persistence.
Yeah that's going to really factor into the # of pixels...

Or we can really get some math going.
How about:

Strobe width base persistence = refresh rate persistence divided by max strobe phase range?
(refresh rate persistence = 1000 divided by refresh rate).

YEAH!
(that's for benq blur reduction 1.0 monitors (including XL2430T and XL2420G in classic mode).


----------



## Morkai

Ill try to explain it more clearly, step by step, so even the mathematically challenged can follow.

We want to compare the requirements to drive two screens at their full resolution and full refreshrate.
The monitors:
1. 3440x1440, 100Hz refreshrate. We want to feed this 100fps.
2. 2560x1440, 144Hz refreshrate, We want to feed this 144fps.

Screen 1 has 3440x1440=4953600 pixels. Screen 2 has 2560x1440=3686400.
Does that tell us anything useful? Not really. If they had the same exact refreshrate, this would be enough to compare, but they don't.

This is where a tiny bit of simple physics come in. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hertz
Frequency, measured in Hz, describes how often something occurs each second.

This means that screen 1 accepts a new frame at most 100 times per second, while screen two accepts a new frame at most 144 times per second.

One frame on screen 1 is 4953600 pixels, which we need to feed it 100 times per second to max it out. (Running at 100 frames per second, 100Hz).
Pushing 4953600 pixels 100 times per second gives a total of 495,360,000 pixels/second.

One frame on screen 2 is 3686400 pixels, which we need to feed it 144 times per second to max it out. (Running at 144 frames per second, 144Hz).
Pushing 3686400 pixels 144 times per second gives a total of 530,841,600 pixels/second.

Now we have finally found common ground, and the values can be compared:

To drive these screens at max fps/Hz:

1. 3440x1440, 100Hz refreshrate, 100fps requires 495,360,000 pixels/second.
2. 2560x1440, 144Hz refreshrate, 144fps requires 530,841,600 pixels/second. (Roughly 7% more, no big difference, which makes perfect sense since both are designed near the bandwidth limit of DP1.2).

And again, as mentioned above, [email protected] is probably still a bit harder to drive due to extra cpu load caused by larger scenes, despite the lower pixelcount.

If someone still does not understand, it is beyond my ability to help you, sorry.


----------



## funfordcobra

Oh god. I only had to read the first sentence to know to skip the rest of all that nonsense. Please back up your mathematical claim with some kind of proof besides your own theoretical equation because whatever you are thinking of is wrong..

Please pull that formula off of TFT central (or anywhere) because in any comparisons I have seen and read, multiplying pixels by refresh rate is non-existent. (for a reason)


----------



## CallsignVega

What in the world are you people going on about? Morkai is doing a simple bandwidth calculation without the bit-rate color depth and overhead calculations of connectivity standards. Those calculations are correct for the GPU demand in pixels per second the GPU must process. This is pretty basic stuff.

Although I will somewhat disagree on the CPU requirement being greater at 3440x1440 at 100 FPS than 2560x1440 at 144 FPS due to scene aspect ratio/game world/view requirements. In my experience running the faster FPS of 144 on 2560x1440 versus 100 FPS on 3440x1440 is a higher load on the CPU and will reach the CPU limit first given everything else being equal.


----------



## Morkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Although I will somewhat disagree on the CPU requirement being greater at 3440x1440 at 100 FPS than 2560x1440 at 144 FPS due to scene aspect ratio/game world/view requirements. In my experience running the faster FPS of 144 on 2560x1440 versus 100 FPS on 3440x1440 is a higher load on the CPU and will reach the CPU limit first given everything else being equal.


I based that on personal experience as well, so the cpu part could be wrong, but it was true for my setup.

Out of 3x 1080p 120Hz in portrait, 3x1080p in landscape, and 1x 1080p in dsr4k, 3x1080p landscape gave the lowest and most inconsistent fps for me.
([email protected], sli titans at 1327Mhz boost at the time)

Try to benchmark 3xportrait vs 3xlandscape when you get your new monitors?
I preferred 4kdsr due to playing some games that didnt support surround landscape, so i got rid of the rest, so I cant try.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

It's no surprise to me that Thomson and Thompson are all over your math...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Please back up your mathematical claim with some kind of proof besides your own theoretical equation because whatever you are thinking of is wrong...


You could just read his post.


----------



## kot0005

Acer repair centre in Australia pooped up my monitor.

http://imgur.com/a/UdcyS


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Acer repair centre in Australia pooped up my monitor.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/UdcyS


Wow, that sucks, are you going to complain?


----------



## kot0005

loose I/O:

The oleft side sits in perfectly but the right side is just loooose..


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Wow, that sucks, are you going to complain?


guna return it.. what a waste of time, pollution from shipping the unit, waste of paper with all the documentation that had to be printed,...


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> Thats the refreshrate, since pepole were comparing driving the x34 at max refresh vs the 1440p panels at max refresh.
> Multiplying height×width×frequency gives you a result of pixels per second needed.


I can't believe that all these years I never factored in the refresh rate. Of course.

The thing is, I've always had fixed frequency 60 Hz panels, so I've never really had to think beyond that. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Still no sign of the next wave of stock in Australia, have you guys heard anything more regarding Acer's recall of unsold stock?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Still no sign of the next wave of stock in Australia, have you guys heard anything more regarding Acer's recall of unsold stock?


I think all the "recalled" unsold stock should be already back on the market. For example there are now 30 available on Amazon.it, last week there were 16 so they must have received a new shipment too.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I think all the "recalled" unsold stock should be already back on the market. For example there are now 30 available on Amazon.it, last week there were 16 so they must have received a new shipment too.


Interesting, I just got a call from the retailer I'd placed my order with, they said the next shipment of monitors won't be hitting Australia until January at the earliest : (


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Interesting, I just got a call from the retailer I'd placed my order with, they said the next shipment of monitors won't be hitting Australia until January at the earliest : (


Ouch, that's quite a while to wait. Maybe the Asus will be out too at that time and prices will drop a bit to compete with each other.


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Ouch, that's quite a while to wait. Maybe the Asus will be out too at that time and prices will drop a bit to compete with each other.


The asus ones are all over amazon right now.


----------



## scottyl41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> The asus ones are all over amazon right now.


Link? I dont see them on amazon


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> The asus ones are all over amazon right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Link? I dont see them on amazon


Yeah, I don't see either the PG348Q on there.


----------



## Techenthused73

He has got to be talking about the pg279q which is out on Amazon.com. I do wish Asus would hurry up and get their 34" out. Metros apparently does not know what he thinks he knows. Originally he said there would be an announcement by 1st week in Dec. and maybe out by the end of Dec.


----------



## NewbKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Anyone here ordered from NCIXUS.com? Or dealt with a monitor-related return with them? Some feedback would be nice as I am looking to order through them for the first time.
> 
> Thanks


Don't do it, Don't order from NCIX (at least the US one). They left the retail box of the PG279Q monitor out in the open in front of my house...anybody could of just grabbed the monitor (because you can clearly see it's a gaming monitor). They were supposed to get a signature...then again you can say that is FedExs fault (also the box was banged up and obviously previously opened) and not NCIX but THEN the monitor was defective (top left diagonal half had a yellow/brownish hue to it and a good amount of back light bleed (very noticeable). They say they don't normally RETURN monitors and only offer exchanges but because they don't have anymore stock of the PG279Q in stock they will give me a full refund...AFTER they inspect it for defects...if they don't consider it a defect they will charge me 15% restocking fee which is around 200$ for the 1200$ plus tax/shipping charge...yes I over payed thinking it would be a quality panel but it wasn't and they wouldn't even have let me return it if they had others in stock. I over payed for a defective USED monitor so I'm glad they don't have any in stock so I can get a full refund and never order from them again. They make no effort to let you know monitors are final sale if an exchange is available. anyways got an x34 from acers website and it's flawless (I thought it had BLB but from having it on for an hour and inspecting it, it's just normal IPS glow (little more noticeable than normal because of how wide the monitor is but really you can't notice it in normal use, even with dark content like dark background,gaming,videos).

TL;DR My PG279Q from NCIXUS sucked and they don't take refunds for monitors only exchange if in stock. The X34 I got from Acer is flawless and I love it.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Meanwhile the x34 that I got from NCIX (Canada) had been flawless.
Guess its a lottery with retailers as well really.


----------



## Asmola

Got my X34 yesterday. First i was little skeptic about quality of this monitor, have been reading so many bad things about this. After i heard Asus wont release their 34" 100Hz monitor anytime soon, i decided to give this monitor a chance, even that it is most expensive computer part i have ever bought.

First impression was "Wow". Even thought i knew this is 21:9, but couldn't imagine it's this wide! One reason is that this monitor comes much closer to my eyes that my previous Asus ROG Swift, because stand is much deeper than Swift had.

Another Wow-effect game from IPS-panel, colors are so good and clear and wieving angles are so good compared to my old TN-panel. Lucky me, i got almost perfect panel, no color bending, works @ 100Hz without problems, not so much backlight bleeding i was expecting etc.

Build quality feels much better than i expected too, i can say this is made very well. It was also little surprise how well OC'd GTX 980 Ti (1430/2000) can run games on this high resolution, Star Wars Battlefront runs about 75-125 fps and with G-Sync it's silky smooth. So far im more than satisfied to this monitor!


----------



## Dr Mad

Got my fourth X34 yesterday, September batch.





Scanlines are here again, as soon as overclock is ON and 60hz in Nvidia Panel.
This is probably the worst panel since scanlines are visible on the entire panel and when the FPS slider is upped to +100fps, they don't disappear completely.

This one also have horrible bleeding in bottom left corner. I also noticed when I turned back to XB270HU that colors are much more vibrant than X34 where they seem washed out and a bit blurry. (either the OC is on or off).

I'm tired playing that game, that was a complete waste of time...


----------



## Mikey-

Does anybody here have Netflix?

How do you make the on-screen image larger? Even 21:9 movies aren't displaying in fullscreen, but rather in a little rectangular box in the middle.


----------



## maukkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Does anybody here have Netflix?
> 
> How do you make the on-screen image larger? Even 21:9 movies aren't displaying in fullscreen, but rather in a little rectangular box in the middle.


https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ultrawide-video/lngfncacljheahfpahadgipefkbagpdl


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maukkae*
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ultrawide-video/lngfncacljheahfpahadgipefkbagpdl


Thank you. That's exactly what I was looking for.

Another question about Netflix. I've just read that if you watch Netflix through Google Chrome, then the video streams at 720p, whereas if you use the Netflix App, then the streaming for HD video will be at a full 1080p.

True or false?


----------



## Mikey-

Unfortunately, I have bad news to report.

What I feared would happen, has happened. My scanline issue has now developed into a more serious problem. I now have a very bad flickering issue. The intensity of the flickering coincides with the intensity of the scanlines.

For example, if I overclock my monitor to 100Hz, and then in the Pendulum demo limit my frame-rate to 30, the scanlines are VERY bad and there's also VERY bad flickering. The flickering just suddenly happened tonight, out of the blue.

Unfortunately, the flickering appears to be directly associated with the scanline issue. I had hoped to work through the scanline issue, by adjusting my overclock accordingly. Unfortunately, this new flickering issue makes that impossible.

EDIT:

I have no idea what's going on. The flickering is slowly going away.

I was watching Netflix when the problem originally happened. I was over at the sink, listening to the show, rather than watching it, when I turned around and realized that the picture had frozen on the screen. That's when I first saw the flickering. It was terrible. I then exited Netflix, and the flickering continued. I even shut off my monitor for ten minutes, and then turned it on, but the flickering was still there.

There's no question about it though. The flickering is lowly going away. Wow. This is just bizarre. Anyone have any thoughts here?

EDIT 2:

Incredibly, the issue has now gone away. Here's the thing though: the flickering, when I first saw it, was just terrible. I mean, it was very severe, to the point where I felt that if I didn't turn off the monitor immediately I would damage it.

I did turn it off - for ten minutes. I even unplugged it from the wall. When I plugged everything back in, the flickering was still there. Not in a million years would I ever have expected the flickering to just gradually go away, but that's exactly what happened. Has anyone ever heard of anything like this happening. Could this be some kind of Gaussian issue?


----------



## KickAssCop

Guys, which is better.

XB271HU or X34? I am going to get this shipped all the way to Dubai so I need to know how is the hit rate in terms of getting a good one with these monitors. Playing the panel lottery with Amazon will be painful for me.

Also I can either get:

XB271HU + Second Classified

OR

X34 and keep running a single 980 Ti.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Guys, which is better.
> 
> XB271HU or X34? I am going to get this shipped all the way to Dubai so I need to know how is the hit rate in terms of getting a good one with these monitors. Playing the panel lottery with Amazon will be painful for me.
> 
> Also I can either get:
> 
> XB271HU + Second Classified
> 
> OR
> 
> X34 and keep running a single 980 Ti.


I would've recommended the X34 above any other monitor - but even I'm having problems with mine now. When the monitor is working, it's an absolute dream. But the quality control issues are just terrible.


----------



## Spiriva

I currently got the "Acer XB270HU 27" ips g-sync" monitor and its working just fine, i love the nice colors the ips panel brings to both work and gaming. But then ofc there is this monitor the predator x34 that looks absolutly stunning.

Have anyone made the swap from the xb270hu monitor (or similar monitor) to the predator x34 ? What is your toughts about it ?
Did the gaming experiance increase alot ?

Im happy for everyones inputs and toughts about this, as the monitor is currently out of stock all over Sweden, so ive got some time
to think about this


----------



## Asmola

I came from Asus PG278Q Swift and it was good chance, mostly because of wideness of this Predator, amazing. Honestly i havent noticed big difference on color quality, because i did not had chance to compare these head to head. But there is non disadvantages on this compared to Swift.


----------



## kot0005

Well Good luck guys, I got a ROG swift and its pretty good.


----------



## monisriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Well Good luck guys, I got a ROG swift and its pretty good.


Are you referring to the 34" Asus?!?


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Are you referring to the 34" Asus?!?


No. The swift is 27', 34" one isn't called swift.


----------



## Steven467

Got my x34 from newegg on monday. 100hz out of the box no problem. Minimal Blb and only one dead pixel on the far left side. I've tried to find these scanlines most are seeing and can't find them in any program or game. My one and only issue (so far) is I get flicker when I first boot up the monitor at 100hz. After it warms up a bit it's very solid. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Zahmzan

I was seeing the market for monitors to buy and i was torn between the:

ASUS ROG vs XB271HU

But then i saw this model the X34 and i feel in-love so i decided to go to page 31 of this thread and started reading it, i also read the review from TFTCentral and i listened to a youtuber (Joker Productions) after all this i didn't like what i've read from this foruns, the review is quite nice from TFT cental and the youtuber bash it a bit!

So my questions are:

For a 1300€ monitor is it worth it?
When a game doesn't support the monitor what happens?
I only have a GTX 770 (i know it's short) i'm considering investing in the new Pascal when they come out, is my current graphics good enough to play the games on Medium to High definitions?
I'm not an hardcore gamer, i like to play cassually to Heroes of the Storm, Fallout 4, Star Wars Battlefront and RPG's like Divinity, Wasteland 2 is this monitor worth it for these games?

Thx for your time!


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steven467*
> 
> Got my x34 from newegg on monday. 100hz out of the box no problem. Minimal Blb and only one dead pixel on the far left side. I've tried to find these scanlines most are seeing and can't find them in any program or game. My one and only issue (so far) is I get flicker when I first boot up the monitor at 100hz. After it warms up a bit it's very solid. Anyone else have a similar experience?


No flickering here on boot up, are you using the DP cable that came with the monitor?


----------



## Mikey-

I don't think this is in my head, but I'll ask the question anyway: to those of you who are new to Gsync, are you finding 60 FPS Gsync smoother than 60 FPS Vsync?

I don't see why the two would be any different, yet 60 FPS Gsync feels noticeably smoother to me.

I can detect it in the feel of my games. I can even detect it visually in the pendulum demo. Run the pendulum demo at 60 FPS using Vsync, and then switch to Gsync. The Gsync is smoother.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

That's how it's supposed to be and a part of what makes this monitor so expensive.


----------



## Zahmzan

Would this work well with the PS4?


----------



## rascas

Had mine for a couple of weeks, absolutely loving it so far.


----------



## Steven467

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> No flickering here on boot up, are you using the DP cable that came with the monitor?


Using the displayport that came with my previous samsung 4k monitor. The x34 one seems kinda short. Do you really think different cables can make a difference?


----------



## Asmola

Hi, could some one X34 check from the HW-menu is Burn in-feature "Yes or "No" by default? You can get to HW-menu by pressing 5-5-4-4-2-3 (5 is next to power button etc.).

Im not sure did i accidentally chanced it, so i want to know is it "Yes" or "No" by default..







Thank you!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahmzan*
> 
> Would this work well with the PS4?


It's a waste to get this only for the PS4, or do you plan on using it with both PC & PS4? I doubt the PS4 goes up to 100 Hz in any games, you can easily get a cheaper monitor with 60 Hz only like the Dell or LG ones.


----------



## Zahmzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> It's a waste to get this only for the PS4, or do you plan on using it with both PC & PS4? I doubt the PS4 goes up to 100 Hz in any games, you can easily get a cheaper monitor with 60 Hz only like the Dell or LG ones.


This would be primarily for the PC the PS4 would be an added bonus i basically only play FIFA on the PS4 so seeing the whole pitch would be nice, if i don't get the black bars on the side!

Btw i posted this earlier if you or anyone could answer would be nice:

I was seeing the market for monitors to buy and i was torn between the:

ASUS ROG vs XB271HU

But then i saw this model the X34 and i feel in-love so i decided to go to page 31 of this thread and started reading it, i also read the review from TFTCentral and i listened to a youtuber (Joker Productions) after all this i didn't like what i've read from this foruns, the review is quite nice from TFT cental and the youtuber bash it a bit!

So my questions are:

For a 1300€ monitor is it worth it?
When a game doesn't support the monitor what happens?
I only have a GTX 770 (i know it's short) i'm considering investing in the new Pascal when they come out, is my current graphics good enough to play the games on Medium to High definitions?
I'm not an hardcore gamer, i like to play cassually to Heroes of the Storm, Fallout 4, Star Wars Battlefront and RPG's like Divinity, Wasteland 2 is this monitor worth it for these games?

Thx for your time!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahmzan*
> 
> This would be primarily for the PC the PS4 would be an added bonus i basically only play FIFA on the PS4 so seeing the whole pitch would be nice, if i don't get the black bars on the side!
> 
> Btw i posted this earlier if you or anyone could answer would be nice:
> 
> I was seeing the market for monitors to buy and i was torn between the:
> 
> ASUS ROG vs XB271HU
> 
> But then i saw this model the X34 and i feel in-love so i decided to go to page 31 of this thread and started reading it, i also read the review from TFTCentral and i listened to a youtuber (Joker Productions) after all this i didn't like what i've read from this foruns, the review is quite nice from TFT cental and the youtuber bash it a bit!
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> For a 1300€ monitor is it worth it?
> When a game doesn't support the monitor what happens?
> I only have a GTX 770 (i know it's short) i'm considering investing in the new Pascal when they come out, is my current graphics good enough to play the games on Medium to High definitions?
> I'm not an hardcore gamer, i like to play cassually to Heroes of the Storm, Fallout 4, Star Wars Battlefront and RPG's like Divinity, Wasteland 2 is this monitor worth it for these games?
> 
> Thx for your time!


Oh okay, I had missed you earlier post.


I feel it is worth it and I plan on getting one, ultimately it's a personal choice (depending also on the budget you have







)
If a game doesn't support the resolution you get black bars on the side, but most game nowadays have some kind of work-around you can apply to enable it.
With a GTX 770 you can probably play on medium, but on most recent games I don't think you'll be able to use High. That said you should look at some benchmarks made on 2560x1440 and consider a lower FPS from that.
I don't know about the other games you listed (I haven't played them) but I do know Fallout 4 does not support ultrawide yet. There is an unofficial patch/edit around to add support for it however.


----------



## Zahmzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Oh okay, I had missed you earlier post.
> 
> I feel it is worth it and I plan on getting one, ultimately it's a personal choice (depending also on the budget you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> If a game doesn't support the resolution you get black bars on the side, but most game nowadays have some kind of work-around you can apply to enable it.
> With a GTX 770 you can probably play on medium, but on most recent games I don't think you'll be able to use High. That said you should look at some benchmarks made on 2560x1440 and consider a lower FPS from that.
> I don't know about the other games you listed (I haven't played them) but I do know Fallout 4 does not support ultrawide yet. There is an unofficial patch/edit around to add support for it however.


Thx for your answers









I made up my mind and plan to get one too







I read somewhere that Acer is planing a new batch on December 18, probably i should wait to buy after xmas, so that enough stock go out so i can get one from the new batch.

Europe here and plan to buy from amazon so that i can return it with no hassles if there's anything wrong


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steven467*
> 
> Using the displayport that came with my previous samsung 4k monitor. The x34 one seems kinda short. Do you really think different cables can make a difference?


The shorter length may make a difference. Like [email protected], 100Hz at this res is close to making out DP 1.2. I've heard of people experiencing flickering on some 4K panels with longer cables, so it's worth seeing if that fixes it.


----------



## Steven467

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The shorter length may make a difference. Like [email protected], 100Hz at this res is close to making out DP 1.2. I've heard of people experiencing flickering on some 4K panels with longer cables, so it's worth seeing if that fixes it.


Hooked up the shorter displayport cable that came with the x34. Same flickering, I feel like it's either the g-sync module warming up or the monitor itself warming up. After being on for about a minute, it stops. If this is as bad as it gets, I can live with it.


----------



## clubber_lang

Hey guys , I know most of you in here are all talking about the Gsync version , and even though I own the FreeSync version of this monitor I wanted to ask something anyways.

Is the FreeSync chip and the Gsync chip the only difference in these monitors? ( I mean build wise.) I was one of the very first on here to own the FreeSync version since I really wanted to run AMD this time around. Either there isn't a lot of FreeSync users out there for this monitor with problems , or I got super lucky...I don't know which.

When I picked this thing up at the beginning of October , I also matched it with a new Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X card.....and to this day I still haven't had one issue , with anything ( Knock on wood! ) No dead pixels , very , very little back bleeding after I used it a couple hours.

I'm wondering if these monitors go through a different assembly line. If I would of gone the Nvidia route , I for sure would of picked up the Gysnc version instead , but damn , that Gsync XR34CK was damn near $500.00 more than my FreeSync version. I got mine for like $890.00 + shipping. The money I saved from going with the FreeSync version damn near paid for my R9 Fury......and in the sim racing world I play in.....my god , playing with this monitor and that video card has been a dream come true. Freakin' amazing!

Why are the Gsync versions having a bunch of issues? The Nvidia cards kickass for sure , but what the hell is going on with the Gsync model of this monitor?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Hey guys , I know most of you in here are all talking about the Gsync version , and even though I own the FreeSync version of this monitor I wanted to ask something anyways.
> 
> Is the FreeSync chip and the Gsync chip the only difference in these monitors? ( I mean build wise.) I was one of the very first on here to own the FreeSync version since I really wanted to run AMD this time around. Either there isn't a lot of FreeSync users out there for this monitor with problems , or I got super lucky...I don't know which.
> 
> When I picked this thing up at the beginning of October , I also matched it with a new Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X card.....and to this day I still haven't had one issue , with anything ( Knock on wood! ) No dead pixels , very , very little back bleeding after I used it a couple hours.
> 
> I'm wondering if these monitors go through a different assembly line. If I would of gone the Nvidia route , I for sure would of picked up the Gysnc version instead , but damn , that Gsync XR34CK was damn near $500.00 more than my FreeSync version. I got mine for like $890.00 + shipping. The money I saved from going with the FreeSync version damn near paid for my R9 Fury......and in the sim racing world I play in.....my god , playing with this monitor and that video card has been a dream come true. Freakin' amazing!
> 
> Why are the Gsync versions having a bunch of issues? The Nvidia cards kickass for sure , but what the hell is going on with the Gsync model of this monitor?


For the most part, yes. Same panel in both. Only real differentiating factor is Gsync and 100 Hz.

In regards to seeing more complaints on the X34, you have to take in consideration there's a bigger sample size. Just on Newegg alone there's almost 3 times as many reviews for the X34 than there is the XR34. It makes sense considering Nvidia have around 80% of the graphics card market.

I've seen issues being reported for the XR34 on Acer's forums as well, so if yours is problem free consider yourself lucky









I haven't had any issues with my X34 for the record, and I don't see the scanlines some people reported at all - I've tried looking for them at low FPS with my eyes almost pressed to the screen, nada. Not saying they don't exist but I just don't see them, and I consider myself pretty picky, just recently returned a PG279Q due to uniformity issues. Quality wise this panel is as good as the LG UM95 it replaced, just with Gsync and 100 Hz on top of the ultrawide goodness. I'm really satisfied.


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> For the most part, yes. Same panel in both. Only real differentiating factor is Gsync and 100 Hz.
> 
> In regards to seeing more complaints on the X34, you have to take in consideration there's a bigger sample size. Just on Newegg alone there's almost 3 times as many reviews for the X34 than there is the XR34. It makes sense considering Nvidia have around 80% of the graphics card market.
> 
> I've seen issues being reported for the XR34 on Acer's forums as well, so if yours is problem free consider yourself lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with my X34 for the record, and I don't see the scanlines some people reported at all - I've tried looking for them at low FPS with my eyes almost pressed to the screen, nada. Not saying they don't exist but I just don't see them, and I consider myself pretty picky, just recently returned a PG279Q due to uniformity issues. Quality wise this panel is as good as the LG UM95 it replaced, just with Gsync and 100 Hz on top of the ultrawide goodness. I'm really satisfied.


Totally get that. I figured there is at least 3 - 4 times more Gsync user's out there , hence more complaints. I think it goes along the old lines of " People don't post much when everything is fine ......but will be the first to post when they have an issue. " More Gsync users = more complaints heard. I am definitely NOT computer smart. I come here and read about things I have no idea about ( which is why I love this place ). And since I'm borderline stupid with computer's , I consider myself extremely lucky when it comes to getting new hardware. I've only had to RMA 3 things ever , 1 video card and two PSU's. BUT....being computer stupid has it's advantages......I don't see a lot of things some others may see. Basically leave everything stock , plug it in and go until it fails.


----------



## Steven467

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steven467*
> 
> Hooked up the shorter displayport cable that came with the x34. Same flickering, I feel like it's either the g-sync module warming up or the monitor itself warming up. After being on for about a minute, it stops. If this is as bad as it gets, I can live with it.


Just a update, the flicker seems to be getting worse and does it with or without gsync on. I've since elowwr the OC to 95hz and it hasn't happened since. Guess I got a 95hz model. With all the issues others are having, I'm not sure 5hz is worth rerolling the x34 lottery to have more issues on the next one.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steven467*
> 
> Just a update, the flicker seems to be getting worse and does it with or without gsync on. I've since elowwr the OC to 95hz and it hasn't happened since. Guess I got a 95hz model. With all the issues others are having, I'm not sure 5hz is worth rerolling the x34 lottery to have more issues on the next one.


I've also noticed that 100Hz is a little glitchy, whereas 95Hz is stable.

I had a very bad flickering issue that lasted 45 minutes after a Netflix video I had been watching... listening to, actually (I was washing the dishes with my back to the monitor)... froze on me. The sound kept playing, but the video was frozen. I turned around and saw this. The screen was flickering like mad. I was convinced I had ruined the monitor. But incredibly the flickering went away.


----------



## Steven467

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I've also noticed that 100Hz is a little glitchy, whereas 95Hz is stable.
> 
> I had a very bad flickering issue that lasted 45 minutes after a Netflix video I had been watching... listening to, actually (I was washing the dishes with my back to the monitor)... froze on me. The sound kept playing, but the video was frozen. I turned around and saw this. The screen was flickering like mad. I was convinced I had ruined the monitor. But incredibly the flickering went away.


Yeah I think these panels are pushed to the brink at 100hz, that's where the "up to" comes into play.


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steven467*
> 
> Yeah I think these panels are pushed to the brink at 100hz, that's where the "up to" comes into play.


I run mine at 100hz and no issues at all with flickering. 2 possible things, 1 its your computer causing the issue, my old computer with a GTX 760 would not even clock this to 100, my new one with dual 980ti's does it flawlessly. 2nd thing could be the monitor but I think its more likely your computer is having trouble pushing the needed power to run the monitor properly at 100hz. If everything about your computer, not just your video card, is top end, then I would consider RMA, lots of good X34's out there.

This monitor is really made for the very top end of gaming systems to be running it in full operation. You can run this with lesser cards at 95HZ and it still works very nicely. It was still amazing on my 760gtx system, though I could not run games near max as I can now.


----------



## Steven467

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal35*
> 
> I run mine at 100hz and no issues at all with flickering. 2 possible things, 1 its your computer causing the issue, my old computer with a GTX 760 would not even clock this to 100, my new one with dual 980ti's does it flawlessly. 2nd thing could be the monitor but I think its more likely your computer is having trouble pushing the needed power to run the monitor properly at 100hz. If everything about your computer, not just your video card, is top end, then I would consider RMA, lots of good X34's out there.
> 
> This monitor is really made for the very top end of gaming systems to be running it in full operation. You can run this with lesser cards at 95HZ and it still works very nicely. It was still amazing on my 760gtx system, though I could not run games near max as I can now.


I'm running a i7 4770k 4.5ghz and 980 sli at 1500 core 4001 mem. I easily maintain 100 fps in just about anything, I came from a 4k monitor. I have friend who bought two of these at tye same time and neither would work at 100hz on his titan x sli build or 980 ti sli build. It's a monitor issue for certain but I'm not sure the risk of returning it for a worse one is worth it. I may wait until January, newegg looks to be on a different batch by then.


----------



## primal35

I would RMA it then. Our systems are very similar and when I upgrade my computer I run at 100hz no issues. Lots of good reviews on these and mine is a September monitor that shipped in end of Nov.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've trumped my X34.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFegxuQtq0c


----------



## l88bastar




----------



## Striker444

Got my 2nd X34 on Friday from Newegg. September build, BLB is somewhat bad like the last one but I really don't care much, no dead pixel on this one though. My last monitor had some pretty bad color banding on the black spectrum only, this one is much better too, almost non existent.

Scanlines are still there (even from 3 feet away), but this one is substantially less, most noticeably below 60 FPS. I was getting some coil whine earlier but after messing with some settings like turning off DTS in the main menu, it seems to be gone oddly enough. Going to be returning the monitor shortly, maybe the 3rd one will be better.

Oh they also fixed the wake form sleep issue on this one, congrats to Acer for fixing 1 issue, now on to the scanlines please.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> He has got to be talking about the pg279q which is out on Amazon.com. I do wish Asus would hurry up and get their 34" out. Metros apparently does not know what he thinks he knows. Originally he said there would be an announcement by 1st week in Dec. and maybe out by the end of Dec.


Update, I have asked JJ for some confirmation on the matter, I will update when I get a message back from him


----------



## RichardNixon

I just placed an order on Amazon after reading the good and bad reviews out there. I'm crossing my fingers for a worthwhile display but it sounds like it'll be a bit of a lottery. What should I be doing / looking for when it arrives? What I've seen so far is the blue banding (should be obvious), poor performance at 100hz, backlight leakage, and dark areas after doing something fullscreen. I found a monitor test tool that I'll try running that should display all those crazy test patterns and do some motion for me to judge behavior, and I'll try some Fallout or something to test gaming performance.

Should any issues be apparent at that point? Any specific tests to run?


----------



## D2015

here's my experience:



Had 2 monitors,

both september builds,
both had WFS and "scanlines",
standard BLB,
no dead pixels,
both could do 100hz (980ti)

advice:

don't belive ppl who say they don't have "scanlines", especially those who say "my monitor is flawless" - they just trolling you.

After reading about all the faults, don't go buying it with you fingers crossed - that's just being naive.

either don't buy it, or don't cross fingers!


----------



## x3sphere

I got around to running the Pendulum demo today. I can see the scanlines people talk about here, but they're incredibly faint, I can't even see them without looking less than 1ft at the screen.

I hope it's an issue that gets fixed but practically speaking it's not something I can see without pixel peeping. Even if it got fixed - I don't think I'd even bother with an RMA, unless it got worse over time or something.

Putting things in perspective, even my OLED TV has issues I'd consider worse than these scanlines, like slight banding on near-grey colors. And the PG279Q I tried had awful uniformity that made it almost unusable on the desktop for me (yellow color tint at top 1/3 of screen).

EDIT: I take back what I said regarding TW3 - the artifacts there weren't scanlines but rather banding in the skybox, as I noticed it occurs on my OLED as well. I tried a few other gamse that gives me low FPS (40-60), Just Cause 3, no scanlines. Same with GTA 5

So it seems no actual games exhibit the issue for me.


----------



## funfordcobra

I wouldn't worry about it. You're right for the most part. The ratio of good to bad monitors VASTLY favors the bad.

This thread has been full of soo many self proclaimed "pros" but not a single issue has been rooted out. Go figure.

Go ahead and add my two to the scanlines pile.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> *||General Guidelines||
> 
> *
> 
> Your usage of Overclock.net is contingent on the following:
> You positively contribute to the forum and its membership
> You aid in maintaining a friendly and professional atmosphere
> You live within the rules and regulations set out by Overclock.net
> You respect the site, its management and its members
> You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Got a nice surprise today when I received an email telling me an X34 was on the way! Just using it now, overclocked to 95Hz, 100Hz had major flickering, but even at 95Hz I can hear a slight buzzing which wasn't present at the stock refresh rate. Ran the pendulum demo, couldn't notice any scanlines, but then again I'm not sure what to look for exactly. Doesn't seem to be any BLB either, just some normal IPS glow.

I know they're buried in this thread somewhere, but is someone able to re-post any tips for the OSD settings this monitor has? Should I leave Overdrive on normal or turn it up? Already turned DTS off, is there a way to quickly adjust the brightness?


----------



## funfordcobra

The settings in this review may not be appropriate for your particular panel. Mileage will vary. The only way to correctly calibrate it is with calibration hardware/software.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Well Good luck guys, I got a ROG swift and its pretty good.


Already got a swift also but the acer one also turned up because I forgot to cancel the order. So guess I'll go play with it and send it back to amazon next week. The swift is a nice monitor and I love the stand on it. So far haven't had any issues with it so I guess that's a win for me.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Update, I have asked JJ for some confirmation on the matter, I will update when I get a message back from him


I sure hope they get that monitor out. I should be ready and able to purchase one of these (Acer or Asus) in mid to late January. I am concerned on the scan line issue for the Acer. Not sure how prevalent the issue is here as even though there are a lot of people on the forum talking about them is it a representative sample of all the monitors shipped out.

Edit:

I did find this post on the ROG forum which states something about manufacturing defects on early production models. Not sure how accurate or trustworthy the post is.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?80587-PG348Q-34-inch-curved-g-sync-release-date


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> I sure hope they get that monitor out. I should be ready and able to purchase one of these (Acer or Asus) in mid to late January. I am concerned on the scan line issue for the Acer. Not sure how prevalent the issue is here as even though there are a lot of people on the forum talking about them is it a representative sample of all the monitors shipped out.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I did find this post on the ROG forum which states something about manufacturing defects on early production models. Not sure how accurate or trustworthy the post is.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?80587-PG348Q-34-inch-curved-g-sync-release-date


Update, JJ's Mother is currently in hospital, so I do not expect an update this week.

I have not heard about this or found a source for the information. However if it has happened. This means they have found these problems that the ACER Predator X34 has and are currently fixing them. So if it gets delayed and release has no problems or one small problem, then that is better than releasing it now. Not like ACER who releases monitors with so many problems.


----------



## golemite

Just got one from amazon, no dead pixels I can see and BLB is excellent but it flickers at 100hz on my Titan X. 95hz works fine.. wonder if I should roll the dice again..


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golemite*
> 
> Just got one from amazon, no dead pixels I can see and BLB is excellent but it flickers at 100hz on my Titan X. 95hz works fine.. wonder if I should roll the dice again..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golemite*
> 
> Just got one from amazon, no dead pixels I can see and BLB is excellent but it flickers at 100hz on my Titan X. 95hz works fine.. wonder if I should roll the dice again..


You're not the first one to say 95hz works well and 100hz has problems. I guess it is technically 'overclocking' so maybe it's not guaranteed...I don't know how it works


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golemite*
> 
> Just got one from amazon, no dead pixels I can see and BLB is excellent but it flickers at 100hz on my Titan X. 95hz works fine.. wonder if I should roll the dice again..


When a place like Amazon or Newegg covers return shipping, I don't see the reason why you wouldn't try another. Of course after two or three, it becomes a waste of time, but you do have until Jan 31st to decide or wait and see how the asus plays out.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> I sure hope they get that monitor out. I should be ready and able to purchase one of these (Acer or Asus) in mid to late January. I am concerned on the scan line issue for the Acer. Not sure how prevalent the issue is here as even though there are a lot of people on the forum talking about them is it a representative sample of all the monitors shipped out.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I did find this post on the ROG forum which states something about manufacturing defects on early production models. Not sure how accurate or trustworthy the post is.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?80587-PG348Q-34-inch-curved-g-sync-release-date


Just read it again, he is talking about curved monitors in general, not the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just read it again, he is talking about curved monitors in general, not the ASUS PG348Q


That's interesting but he does make the statement that ASUS is not a ODM but the panel supplier for ASUS has had a history of delays and early manufacturing defects.

Sorry to everyone for derailing just the x34 thread for a moment.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> That's interesting but he does make the statement that ASUS is not a ODM but the panel supplier for ASUS has had a history of delays and early manufacturing defects.
> 
> Sorry to everyone for derailing just the x34 thread for a moment.


The panels for that monitor are coming from LG so their usual panel supplier doesn't matter at all in this case.


----------



## Riffy

Anyone suggest something to run on this monitor to be wowed by it? I got it and one of the new Swifts side by side and for 1200USD it's not all that impressive over the swift. But I think it's because I've never used an ultra wide before and so far have to fiddle with every game I run on it to get it to display correctly.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> Anyone suggest something to run on this monitor to be wowed by it? I got it and one of the new Swifts side by side and for 1200USD it's not all that impressive over the swift. But I think it's because I've never used an ultra wide before and so far have to fiddle with every game I run on it to get it to display correctly.


I've been playing Just Cause 3 on it and it looks amazing.


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I've been playing Just Cause 3 on it and it looks amazing.


Because of the size or just because it's IPS?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> Because of the size or just because it's IPS?


I had an ultrawide before, LG 34UM95, so I'm used to the size now but it did impress me a lot when I first got it - still does. I tried a PG279Q and it was hard to make the transition down to a 27" 16:9, 21:9 just feels a lot more immersive to me.

G-Sync and 100 Hz is what blew me away with this monitor though, the increase in motion clarity on a big display is really noticeable - for some reason I notice it more than I did on the PG279Q even though that was higher Hz.


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I had an ultrawide before, LG 34UM95, so I'm used to the size now but it did impress me a lot when I first got it - still does. I tried a PG279Q and it was hard to make the transition down to a 27" 16:9, 21:9 just feels a lot more immersive to me.
> 
> G-Sync and 100 Hz is what blew me away with this monitor though, the increase in motion clarity on a big display is really noticeable - for some reason I notice it more than I did on the PG279Q even though that was higher Hz.


Yeah I am just looking for a reason to keep it since I can only get one of them so it's the swift or the pred so I am trying to find something to blow me away enough to keep the bigger screen.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

If the ultrawide real estate, awesome color and great smooth gaming performance all together isn't wowing enough for you, I'd say stick with the ROG Swift and save yourself some cash.


----------



## philthy84

Just placed a back-order for this baby on Newegg hope I can snag one from a newer batch when they do come in. Going to keep my fingers crossed, maybe they will get more stock soon and it can arrive by Christmas but I doubt it.


----------



## RichardNixon

I ordered one on Amazon on Sunday, expected delivery was today and now they're saying there is no stock and they have no idea when it will be stocked again.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> Yeah I am just looking for a reason to keep it since I can only get one of them so it's the swift or the pred so I am trying to find something to blow me away enough to keep the bigger screen.


How is the uniformity on both screens? I had a PG279Q and along with bad bleed mine had awful uniformity - an all-white screen was nothing of the sort. The top third of the screen was tinted yellow/brown and I had grey patches in all corners. I've heard that the X34 is better in this regard?

Also, I imagine the real estate would be amazing for work. I often have an IDE on one screen and whatever I'm building on the other - with this monitor I could bin the old secondary screen (which always gives me multi-monitor headaches...) and just have one screen.


----------



## TheGovernment

I ordered 1 last night, should ship out today or tomorrow from NCIx, they had 3 in stock. I will post my findings. I bought the 30 day cross ship replacement as well. If it doesn't work out, I'm gonna give the Z35 a shot for fun.
My current monitor is the Dell 3011U and it's been an awesome monitor, I don't plan on getting rid of it. i will keep it for another PC.


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> How is the uniformity on both screens? I had a PG279Q and along with bad bleed mine had awful uniformity - an all-white screen was nothing of the sort. The top third of the screen was tinted yellow/brown and I had grey patches in all corners. I've heard that the X34 is better in this regard?
> 
> Also, I imagine the real estate would be amazing for work. I often have an IDE on one screen and whatever I'm building on the other - with this monitor I could bin the old secondary screen (which always gives me multi-monitor headaches...) and just have one screen.


Whites are great, using tfts recommended settings. Sent my pg279q back due to uniformity, tons better on the x34, no yellowing or any noticable white temp change at all.


----------



## Gray Fox

Hey all,

First things first, I don't have a nice camera to take a picture of my setup, so I won't be posting a pic. Anyways. I received my monitor about 5 days ago now and resisted making this post for a while to let the honeymoon phase wear off a little bit. I'm ecstatic to report that my monitor doesn't have any of the coil whine, mesh image, failed OC, or severe backlight bleed problems. It looks amazing and OC'd right to 100hz out of the box. 21:9 is an absolute dream, I'm super glad I didn't go the 4k 60hz route. I've played a few games on it including Tomb Raider 2013, Crysis 3, and Just Cause 2. Let me just say that they look absolutely stunning. Just know that you'll need a monster rig to handle all those pixels being refreshed at 100hz. SLI 980ti's are perfect for this beast, but 2x 980's would also be fine unless you wanted to max everything (I only turn down AA since it's such a resource hog).

The curve is subtle, but very much noticeable. It's nice that every point of the screen is equidistant from your position. G-sync is pretty cool too, but I don't see large FPS dips thanks to the 980ti's pumping out frames like crazy. You'll probably wanna wall mount this one since the base, although very sturdy and attractive, is very heavy and deep as other reviewers have mentioned. Plus a wall mount makes the underglow lighting look really nice, I'm using a cheap $15 mount from amazon and it can hold the panel up no problem. The menu is a little funky, but not too bad to get used to once you know what you're doing. I haven't watched any movies shot at an ultrawide resolution, but I'm sure it would be quite a site to see! Youtube and other 16:9 content will be displayed with large black bars on the left and right sides of the screen but it's a trade off for the extra real estate. Productivity is a big plus too, there's plenty of room for two windows side by side.

Pros:
Picture quality w/ IPS panel
G-Sync
100hz
21:9
Curved screen
Underglow lighting
VESA support
Very thin bezels on the top and sides (lower bezel is also thin)

Cons:
$ Price $
Very slight backlight bleed
One small spot had a 1mm gap on the top of the monitor where the front and back bezel met (almost didn't notice it)
Glossy plastic on the backside

Summary:
If you're in the market for a new monitor, you have a lot of coin to spare, and you have the rig to power it...this could be the perfect monitor for you! ACER's QA gods smiled upon me with this monitor, I can safely say that it's worth the stupid high price for me.

9.5/10 from me


----------



## comicgeek

Yeah that's awesome. Buying mine next week as my own Christmas gift. Contacted a local seller and he said the latest stock that arrived in December has a manufacturing date of November. Hopefully these are the new units with most of the issues already fixed.

"We humans are capable of greatness."


----------



## roberta507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I ordered 1 last night, should ship out today or tomorrow from NCIx, they had 3 in stock. I will post my findings. I bought the 30 day cross ship replacement as well. If it doesn't work out, I'm gonna give the Z35 a shot for fun.
> My current monitor is the Dell 3011U and it's been an awesome monitor, I don't plan on getting rid of it. i will keep it for another PC.


Please follow up have a Dell 30' also and got the same itch for a 34'
I like to see you compare the two
Thx


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comicgeek*
> 
> Yeah that's awesome. Buying mine next week as my own Christmas gift. Contacted a local seller and he said the latest stock that arrived in December has a manufacturing date of November. Hopefully these are the new units with most of the issues already fixed.
> 
> "We humans are capable of greatness."


Thanks for the info. I have a back-order with Newegg so I hope when they do ship my order I get one from the newer batch as well.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Please follow up have a Dell 30' also and got the same itch for a 34'
> I like to see you compare the two
> Thx


I really didn't have much intention on getting one until I saw the 34" samsung at my local Memory express. It had JC3 playing and looked relly good. I figured G-sync, 100hz etc, screw it and gave it a go lol.
I will poat my impressions the day I get it setup and calibrated.


----------



## Benny89

I am considering buying X34 in January after 4 PG279Q and 2 XB271HU I gave up on AUO panels.

Now can someone tell me how is BLB compare to those and if anyone here have X34 that DO NOT have any orange tint/BLB in corners but only nice silver IPS glow/BLB?

Thank you.


----------



## Mountainlifter

I wanted to report that the scanlines *are* becoming worse. I have been playing SWBF for hours and hours now and with my titan X the game never dips below 70-80 fps other than at the loading screen where it goes down to 50fps. The panel is OC'd to 100Hz and NVCP is set to 100Hz also. Previously, I only noticed the scanlines in the game at the loading screen but now I can see the lines very well even during the game as it dips to ~75fps. I've had the monitor now for about 45 days.

To the new comers to this thread:
Quote:


> Scanlines Problem: Faint horizontal lines on the monitor when G-sync is ON.
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393568/highlight/true#M1483
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/m-p/393009#U393009
> 
> (You'll have to select the text and click 'go-to' to make the links work)
> 
> Behaviour: I decided to do some investigation and found that it was not related to the G-sync VRR operation at all. I made a writeup about it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/370#post_24609304
> 
> Solutions: None. I started by suspecting adapter using the 80s logic of lines on tv screen --> ripple on DC power. It went nowhere but here is my post on that http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/390#post_24612830


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I wanted to report that the scanlines *are* becoming worse. I have been playing SWBF for hours and hours now and with my titan X the game never dips below 70-80 fps other than at the loading screen where it goes down to 50fps. The panel is OC'd to 100Hz and NVCP is set to 100Hz also. Previously, I only noticed the scanlines in the game at the loading screen but now I can see the lines very well even during the game as it dips to ~75fps. I've had the monitor now for about 45 days.
> 
> To the new comers to this thread:


Ugg, maybe I will just give up on this monitor all together. From what you are reporting..... even if I get one without scanlines whats stopping them from happening a year from now. Really making me nervous.


----------



## funfordcobra

Funny, I said the same thing about a month ago in acers official forums and my post was deleted and I was perma banned for not adding anything to the community discussion.

It is also why I will be cramming these back down their throats. I'm on my 3rd, and 4th incoming.


----------



## x3sphere

I'm curious, has anyone who can see the scan lines on this monitor also tried running the Pendulum demo on other new G-Sync monitors like the PG279Q or XB271HU?

I'm doubtful they suffer from the same issue, but I haven't seen anyone try the Pendulum demo on them. It would be good to rule out a possible fault with the new G-Sync module Nvidia is using (iirc, these G-Sync monitors are all the first to support multiple inputs).


----------



## Techenthused73

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread.







I want to buy this or the Asus but am concerned about the scan lines like everyone else. Just hoping that if you don't have the scan lines at the start that they won't appear later after the return window.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Please follow up have a Dell 30' also and got the same itch for a 34'
> I like to see you compare the two
> Thx


Well, got it today..... it's a no contest, the 34" is better in pretty much every way. Colors, PQ, smoothness etc. Wowzers, it's pretty awesome!! Mine OC'd to 95 hz, just a bit of orange glow on the left corners, not enough to bother me too bad, you really only notice it on a black screen where the monitor is blank. I though the loss of height would be an issue but after 10 mins, I didn't even notice! ohh yaa!


----------



## Nico67

Had my X34 for a couple of days now, and have it setup up as per TFT recommendations which seems pretty reasonable. BLB / Glow is there but its not too bad, the only major issue I had was 100hz OC was flickering a bit in game. It may have been due to the game or the server lag as it was spiking down to 17fps pretty typical for TSW (just using it as a test







), but dropping it down to 90hz is fine so far. 95hz is probably fine too, but its not like I was get max frames much into the 80s anyway









Just read thru the thread to get a feel for what I might have been seeing, as the flickering was basically black flashes here and there as the framerate spiked while turning etc, they weren't full screen flashes but more like objects coming into view. A quick play again this morning at 90hz had no issues at all, infact it was quite smooth.
100hz was perfectly fine in windows, and even the game load screen / character select and only had slight flashes occasionally so it may have also been the fact I had just re downloaded it fresh.

90hz was what Asus was originally aiming for so anything over that is a bonus I'm guessing, but 90hz maybe better for longevity?

I will say the monitor is amazing and exactly what I'd hoped it would be. Initially I thought wow this thing is soooo wide, but frankly it is just perfect in game, and I find that I don't notice the side of the screen like I did with 27'' monitors. Effectively the sides seem the right distance compared to the top and bottom, so its all nicely in proportion


----------



## funfordcobra

90hz means you got a monitor that is not up to par. In fact it's well below since most people can hit 95hz from a bad monitor. Correctly working ones do 100hz; I'm on my 3rd and not one has flickered at 100hz. Simple.

If your pc is weak and can't hit 100hz in most games then its your choice but I tend to want what the manufacturer advertised.

Either enjoy your falsly advertised monitor, return it for a refund, or keep taking it back in hopes for a good one. Those are your only three choices. It doesn't matter what popular opinion is but I know if I couldn't do 100hz, that would be the biggest deal breaker for me.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 90hz means you got a monitor that is not up to par. In fact it's well below since most people can hit 95hz from a bad monitor. Correctly working ones do 100hz; I'm on my 3rd and not one has flickered at 100hz. Simple.
> 
> If your pc is weak and can't hit 100hz in most games then its your choice but I tend to want what the manufacturer advertised.
> 
> Either enjoy your falsly advertised monitor, return it for a refund, or keep taking it back in hopes for a good one. Those are your only three choices. It doesn't matter what popular opinion is but I know if I couldn't do 100hz, that would be the biggest deal breaker for me.


So if the monitor can do 95hz, and you were generally happy with everything else (BLB, no dead pixels etc.) you'd be willing to send it back and roll the dice for 5hz? Whether or not it's false advertising, thats a pure gamble.
Mine can only do 95hz, 100hz seems to be weird in some games but everything else about the monitor is good. No bad scan lines, BLB is acceptable, no dead pixels.... I won't be bothering sending it back as theres a extremely good chance you'll get something worse back.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 90hz means you got a monitor that is not up to par. In fact it's well below since most people can hit 95hz from a bad monitor. Correctly working ones do 100hz; I'm on my 3rd and not one has flickered at 100hz. Simple.
> 
> If your pc is weak and can't hit 100hz in most games then its your choice but I tend to want what the manufacturer advertised.
> 
> Either enjoy your falsly advertised monitor, return it for a refund, or keep taking it back in hopes for a good one. Those are your only three choices. It doesn't matter what popular opinion is but I know if I couldn't do 100hz, that would be the biggest deal breaker for me.


As I said, never tried 95hz, but given mine sounded better than some of the 100hz reports, I have no doubt it would be fine at 95hz. What I really wanted to know is weather what I did see a 100hz was what others were seeing? Black flashes that looked more like artifacting ?

And yes this PC is powerful enough,

980ti
6700k @ 4.7g
16g ram
1050w psu on ups
all water chilled


----------



## funfordcobra

The Gov- Yes, I would absolutely take it back if it had 100hz flickering.. Would you take back your 144hz monitor if it only did 120hz? Of course you would.

Nico67- One 980Ti isn't powerful. I'd say it's the bare minimum for this monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Had my X34 for a couple of days now, and have it setup up as per TFT recommendations which seems pretty reasonable. BLB / Glow is there but its not too bad, the only major issue I had was 100hz OC was flickering a bit in game. It may have been due to the game or the server lag as it was spiking down to 17fps pretty typical for TSW (just using it as a test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but dropping it down to 90hz is fine so far. 95hz is probably fine too, but its not like I was get max frames much into the 80s anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read thru the thread to get a feel for what I might have been seeing, as the flickering was basically black flashes here and there as the framerate spiked while turning etc, they weren't full screen flashes but more like objects coming into view. A quick play again this morning at 90hz had no issues at all, infact it was quite smooth.
> 100hz was perfectly fine in windows, and even the game load screen / character select and only had slight flashes occasionally so it may have also been the fact I had just re downloaded it fresh.
> 
> 90hz was what Asus was originally aiming for so anything over that is a bonus I'm guessing, but 90hz maybe better for longevity?
> 
> I will say the monitor is amazing and exactly what I'd hoped it would be. Initially I thought wow this thing is soooo wide, but frankly it is just perfect in game, and I find that I don't notice the side of the screen like I did with 27'' monitors. Effectively the sides seem the right distance compared to the top and bottom, so its all nicely in proportion


They were originally aiming for 75hz (ASUS and ACER) however they will both will do 100hz (if you get a good ACER monitor) not sure what ASUS are doing at the moment.


----------



## TheGovernment

Well, You have a point funforfcobra, I just bought another one to try out and will keep the better of the 2. I just wish I could get one locally.


----------



## blackforce

this seems like a rip anyway, so i would not keep anyone of them and just get a refund and call it a day. and the same will go for asus if it has the same problems.


----------



## funfordcobra

That's the best bet if you really like this monitor. Just keep playin the lottery like every other monitor. There are a few good ones and persistence pays off.


----------



## TheGovernment

I got my new panel today, my local memory express actually had stock of something lol. OC's to 100hz no issues. IPS glow is similar to my last monitor, it's there but with the brightness @ 30, isn't too bad. It's not perfect but it's not worse than my last one that I could live with.
I will be keeping this one and the other will be going back.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I got my new panel today, my local memory express actually had stock of something lol. OC's to 100hz no issues. IPS glow is similar to my last monitor, it's there but with the brightness @ 30, isn't too bad. It's not perfect but it's not worse than my last one that I could live with.
> I will be keeping this one and the other will be going back.


Do your X34 suffer of scanlines?

Tried up to 5 X34 and all of them had scanlines, I give up


----------



## x3sphere

I think all the units have scanlines. I mean if you went through 5 of them, they probably all suffer from it, or there's a incredibly low chance of getting one without.

I can only see them in that G-Sync demo though, not in actual games.

Also, they are even hard to see in the G-Sync demo, I have to put my face up to the screen to see them. So I'd be skeptical of anyone saying they don't have scanlines without proof. Unfortunately it's even difficult to get a picture of what it looks like due to the lines being so faint.

I'd compare the lines I see in the G-Sync demo to drawing a line in Photoshop then setting opacity to around 3%


----------



## RichardNixon

Mine should finally be coming in today. How can I test to make sure it's up to par? I have the Nvidia pendulum test and a color gamut test. Will I be able to tell if there are scanlines by just trying 100hz and running Firestrike?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> Mine should finally be coming in today. How can I test to make sure it's up to par? I have the Nvidia pendulum test and a color gamut test. Will I be able to tell if there are scanlines by just trying 100hz and running Firestrike?


Run the Pendulum demo, and toggle between G-Sync on/off while looking at the sky closely, that's the best way to see them.

You can also try locking FPS to 20 in the demo, that makes it more noticeable.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Do your X34 suffer of scanlines?
> 
> Tried up to 5 X34 and all of them had scanlines, I give up


They are not very noticeable.


----------



## Kiracubed

I thought there was supposed to be a soft relaunch of this monitor middle of December that fixed most issues. Is this not the case?

I'd love to try this out for gaming, but I consume so much video (Blu-rays, Netflix, anime streaming and YouTube) in 16:9, the black bars on either side might bother me to not make it main display, but that's $1,300. I have an Acer B326HK as main display, and Acer HN274HBbmiiid as accessory for standard 1080p to watch streams or movies while I game in my MMO.

Anyone who is a heavy 16:9 movie watcher have an opinion on how the monitor handles it, being 21:9?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> I thought there was supposed to be a soft relaunch of this monitor middle of December that fixed most issues. Is this not the case?
> 
> I'd love to try this out for gaming, but I consume so much video (Blu-rays, Netflix, anime streaming and YouTube) in 16:9, the black bars on either side might bother me to not make it main display, but that's $1,300. I have an Acer B326HK as main display, and Acer HN274HBbmiiid as accessory for standard 1080p to watch streams or movies while I game in my MMO.
> 
> Anyone who is a heavy 16:9 movie watcher have an opinion on how the monitor handles it, being 21:9?


I wouldnt even consider a ultra wide if thats the case. It would be awful, youd loose the hole point of having one lol


----------



## x3sphere

Well if the video you watch is actually 16:9 then not sure it would be worth it. Many Blu-ray films aren't 16:9 though that's only because of the black bars they add. Crop those out and a lot of films fit 21:9 perfectly.

Acer did fix the major issues with this monitor - that being the banding and WFS issue. Everything else is minor in my opinion and down to lottery in terms of BLB and hitting 100 Hz - sucks you have to deal with that on 1300 display but it is what it is. I'm very happy with mine coming from an LG UM95 and would purchase again.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Well if the video you watch is actually 16:9 then not sure it would be worth it. Many Blu-ray films aren't 16:9 though that's only because of the black bars they add. Crop those out and a lot of films fit 21:9 perfectly.
> 
> Acer did fix the major issues with this monitor - that being the banding and WFS issue. Everything else is minor in my opinion and down to lottery in terms of BLB and hitting 100 Hz - sucks you have to deal with that on 1300 display but it is what it is. I'm very happy with mine coming from an LG UM95 and would purchase again.


Not really, the scan line issues (major issue) seems to be on every monitor.


----------



## Striker444

Acer sent Legit Reviews a monitor they pre-tested, must be nice to get that kind of service. I wish us peasants paying $1300 could get that and not have to keep returning the screen.

http://www.legitreviews.com/acer-predator-x34-3440x1440-curved-g-sync-gaming-display-review_176405


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Acer sent Legit Reviews a monitor they pre-tested, must be nice to get that kind of service. I wish us peasants paying $1300 could get that and not have to keep returning the screen.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/acer-predator-x34-3440x1440-curved-g-sync-gaming-display-review_176405


This is why the monitor market is messed up, people look at Linus, JayZ and TFT reviews and think "This monitor is so good, it has no problems, all I read was good points" this is the problem. They keep getting cherry picked panels, which removes all the problems the ACER Predator X34 has, did Linus/JayZ/TFT reviews discuss; wake up issue (no), scan line issue (no) not reaching 100hz (no) coil whine (no) colour banding (no) and settings being reset (no)

They ignored all these issues that were found and they got a perfect monitor.


----------



## x3sphere

^ They actually mention the scanlines in their review.
Quote:


> We also didn't have any issues overclocking our unit to 100Hz without any major stability issues besides the occasional scan line being seen.


If that's a unit handpicked by Acer then it looks like you're going to get these on every unit. BLB also looks similar to the one I got.

FWIW, if the scanline issue hasn't been fixed by now and it bothers you I would honestly just give up on this monitor. I don't think it'll be fixed unless LG makes tweaks to the design, as it might be something inherent to the panel. We'll know for sure when the Asus one releases I suppose.

I can't say it really bothers me though, if anything I'm more annoyed by the BLB but I can live with it (not really worse than other gaming IPS).


----------



## funfordcobra

Too bad these monitors will be crapping out soon. I'm sure this thread will be ongoing for another year at least.

I don't think these monitors will last long using gsync and overclocked. That's just my complete honest opinion as an owner since the first week.

These monitors are made for people who plan on upgrading in a year or sooner. Acer absolutely will not warranty past 1 year unless otherwise specified. They are also very likley to say that the reduced lifespan of the monitor was the direct result of the users overclock. Therefore not their fault eliminating any warranty what so ever even if within the one year period.

Wana sue acer? Good luck.. just learn and not buy into their bull crap products anymore. I plan not to.

There's a reason why there's been zero replies from mods in any of the threads in 4-5 weeks at acer. They are just riding this out at our expense. (If you look at the threads, comments are being mod edited even on xmas so they are monitored and they are not on extended vacation) I was banned a month ago for nothing.

If your happy with your scan lines, blb, wfs, 90hz I just don't understand it. Every Korean off brand monitor has been better and defect free but this one is 500% the cost lol.. I never really liked acer but now I absolutely hate them.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If your happy with your scan lines, blb, wfs, 90hz I just don't understand it. Every Korean off brand monitor has been better and defect free but this one is 500% the cost lol.. I never really liked acer but now I absolutely hate them.


Problem is that there's not much better out there in terms of G-Sync and high refresh rate. None of those Korean monitors have G-sync.

I tried the PG279Q, and it had awful uniformity that actually impacted day to day use for me, I could see a yellow tint all the time when browsing the web.

Seems you gotta make a compromise with current offerings regardless of what you go with. I came to the conclusion that the scanlines don't seem to impact my usage at all, they are only visible when G-Sync is active so desktop use is unaffected, and based on the G-Sync demo, seem to only really be noticeable at lower FPS ranges. I normally run my games at 80 FPS or more on this, so that may be why I haven't noticed it in games.

I absolutely would RMA for not hitting the 100 Hz though, unacceptable at this price point.

Re: warranty, good credit cards in the US at least have protection for this. If it breaks down and Acer isn't willing to fix after 1 year I doubt I'll have much trouble getting a refund from Amex.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> ^ They actually mention the scanlines in their review.
> If that's a unit handpicked by Acer then it looks like you're going to get these on every unit. BLB also looks similar to the one I got.
> 
> FWIW, if the scanline issue hasn't been fixed by now and it bothers you I would honestly just give up on this monitor. I don't think it'll be fixed unless LG makes tweaks to the design, as it might be something inherent to the panel. We'll know for sure when the Asus one releases I suppose.
> 
> I can't say it really bothers me though, if anything I'm more annoyed by the BLB but I can live with it (not really worse than other gaming IPS).


I read something about scan lines not occurring if you set the G-sync option to full screen and not full screen + windowed option then rebooting the pc for the scan lines to go away. This is from a review of the monitor on NewEgg. It was expressed that it is a Nvidia driver issue. Can someone confirm or deny? Also are the scan lines sometimes apparent on just the G-sync demo and not in games or the desktop for some owners. i.e. something strange about the g-sync demo overall.

Review:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869

Ranze P.
12/23/2015 7:33:06 AM
Ownership: 1 week to 1 month
Verified Owner

5 out of 5 eggsThe best monitor upgrade yet...

Pros: I have no issues with this monitor aside from the very minimal back light bleeding on the upper and lower left corner of the screen which was resolved after I calibrated it and one dead pixel/speck of dust (I'm not sure) at the upper left corner. Hardly visible unless you are looking for it. The bleeding is not visible even when playing games with dark backgrounds unlike my horrible experience with the Asus PG279Q that has atrocious back light bleeding and yellow/orange tints in all corners. I don't hear any coil whines or see any scanlines issues with my unit. The monitor OC'ed to 100Hz for me out of the box using the on screen monitor menu using a GTX 980Ti. The viewing angles are superb as expected with the panel being IPS and is further enhanced by the slight curve of the monitor. When playing games that supports its full UHD resolution of 3440x1440, the experience is simply awesome!

*Blade & Soul and Black Desert Online looks excellent and plays superb on this monitor! <3

Cons: *Very expensive monitor. At $1300, there really shouldn't be any issues (back light bleeding or dead/stuck/bright pixels)
*Will need a big table to accommodate. If your table is small, better buy a bigger one now.
*Not all games supports this resolution. But there are some community patches/fixes for most AAA games out there.
*Like others have said... on screen monitor menu would be better if they implement something similar to what the Asus ROG Swift has.
*One dead pixel/speck of dust (I'm not sure) at the upper left corner. Hardly visible unless you are looking for it. You might be wondering how come I'm not sure. Well let me ask you this: What defective pixel is one you can only see when viewing from side to side (it appears black) but invisible when viewing directly on all colors except black? It's not visible at all in all angles in a black background. I'm leaning more towards for it being a dead pixel but yea, not really sure. I even think 99% of people won't even notice it.

Other Thoughts: If you are thinking of buying this monitor, do yourself a favor and grab a 980Ti or Titan X if you don't have one yet. This is a GSync monitor so I'm assuming you won't be running this with an AMD GPU (although it will work) 'coz that's just plain dumb. Most people that are having issues with this monitor doesn't have their PC rig specs on par. I mean, if you are going to spend $1300 on a monitor, please be reasoable and spend at least $600-$1000+ on a GPU (preferably a 980Ti or TitanX) and save yourself the headache of not getting the 100Hz OC. Popular reviews of this monitor online asked why would Acer not just release this monitor OC'ed to 100Hz when it reaches this without any problems? Well, I think the answer is because not all people that buys this monitor will try to run it using a 980Ti/TitanX like most people that reivews this monitor online. *And regarding the scanlines issues, I strongly believe this is a driver issue and not just the monitor. I have similar experience with the scanlines on my Asus ROG Swift PG278Q when I enabled Gsync in windowed+full screen mode. The NVIDIA drivers is still buggy when using this mode. So if you are having the scanlines problem, I advise for you to disable Gsync in windowed+full screen mode then restart your PC. Yes, its very important you reboot your PC after changing this setting or the scanlines won't go away.* I tested this several times on my PG2789Q. Until NVIDIA fixes this driver issue, this is all we can do for now. It's not the monitor's problem. I have no scanlines at all with this Acer unit. And again...I will sound like a broken record... please if you are considering buying this monitor, pair it with a 980Ti/TitanX.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> I read something about scan lines not occurring if you set the G-sync option to full screen and not full screen + windowed option then rebooting the pc for the scan lines to go away. This is from a review of the monitor on NewEgg. It was expressed that it is a Nvidia driver issue. Can someone confirm or deny? Also are the scan lines sometimes apparent on just the G-sync demo and not in games or the desktop for some owners. i.e. something strange about the g-sync demo overall.
> 
> Review:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869
> 
> Ranze P.
> 12/23/2015 7:33:06 AM
> Ownership: 1 week to 1 month
> Verified Owner
> 
> 5 out of 5 eggsThe best monitor upgrade yet...
> 
> Pros: I have no issues with this monitor aside from the very minimal back light bleeding on the upper and lower left corner of the screen which was resolved after I calibrated it and one dead pixel/speck of dust (I'm not sure) at the upper left corner. Hardly visible unless you are looking for it. The bleeding is not visible even when playing games with dark backgrounds unlike my horrible experience with the Asus PG279Q that has atrocious back light bleeding and yellow/orange tints in all corners. I don't hear any coil whines or see any scanlines issues with my unit. The monitor OC'ed to 100Hz for me out of the box using the on screen monitor menu using a GTX 980Ti. The viewing angles are superb as expected with the panel being IPS and is further enhanced by the slight curve of the monitor. When playing games that supports its full UHD resolution of 3440x1440, the experience is simply awesome!
> 
> *Blade & Soul and Black Desert Online looks excellent and plays superb on this monitor! <3
> 
> Cons: *Very expensive monitor. At $1300, there really shouldn't be any issues (back light bleeding or dead/stuck/bright pixels)
> *Will need a big table to accommodate. If your table is small, better buy a bigger one now.
> *Not all games supports this resolution. But there are some community patches/fixes for most AAA games out there.
> *Like others have said... on screen monitor menu would be better if they implement something similar to what the Asus ROG Swift has.
> *One dead pixel/speck of dust (I'm not sure) at the upper left corner. Hardly visible unless you are looking for it. You might be wondering how come I'm not sure. Well let me ask you this: What defective pixel is one you can only see when viewing from side to side (it appears black) but invisible when viewing directly on all colors except black? It's not visible at all in all angles in a black background. I'm leaning more towards for it being a dead pixel but yea, not really sure. I even think 99% of people won't even notice it.
> 
> Other Thoughts: If you are thinking of buying this monitor, do yourself a favor and grab a 980Ti or Titan X if you don't have one yet. This is a GSync monitor so I'm assuming you won't be running this with an AMD GPU (although it will work) 'coz that's just plain dumb. Most people that are having issues with this monitor doesn't have their PC rig specs on par. I mean, if you are going to spend $1300 on a monitor, please be reasoable and spend at least $600-$1000+ on a GPU (preferably a 980Ti or TitanX) and save yourself the headache of not getting the 100Hz OC. Popular reviews of this monitor online asked why would Acer not just release this monitor OC'ed to 100Hz when it reaches this without any problems? Well, I think the answer is because not all people that buys this monitor will try to run it using a 980Ti/TitanX like most people that reivews this monitor online. *And regarding the scanlines issues, I strongly believe this is a driver issue and not just the monitor. I have similar experience with the scanlines on my Asus ROG Swift PG278Q when I enabled Gsync in windowed+full screen mode. The NVIDIA drivers is still buggy when using this mode. So if you are having the scanlines problem, I advise for you to disable Gsync in windowed+full screen mode then restart your PC. Yes, its very important you reboot your PC after changing this setting or the scanlines won't go away.* I tested this several times on my PG2789Q. Until NVIDIA fixes this driver issue, this is all we can do for now. It's not the monitor's problem. I have no scanlines at all with this Acer unit. And again...I will sound like a broken record... please if you are considering buying this monitor, pair it with a 980Ti/TitanX.


I have not heard of any other monitor that has scan line issues like this one, even the ASUS PG279Q does not have scan lines.


----------



## x3sphere

I only see them in the G-Sync demo personally. I've tried to get them to show in games and they aren't apparent, even when purposely lowering FPS to around 30-40.

Bottom line, if I could see them in actual games like I do in the G-Sync demo, I perhaps would return the monitor... but I don't.

It could well be a driver issue, maybe the correct timings aren't being set or something. It would be good if Acer or Nvidia commented on the issue. I've also been curious if other overclockable G-Sync displays have the same issue, but haven't seen anyone run the Pendulum demo on their PG279Q or XB271HU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have not heard of any other monitor that has scan line issues like this one, even the ASUS PG279Q does not have scan lines.


Same, but haven't seen anyone run the Pendulum demo on those displays either. Pretty sure that's the main reason this even started getting visibility. Most people don't seem to notice them in games, or at least not until they run that demo and see what it looks like.


----------



## funfordcobra

yep , I mean I'm keeping this one (my 4th) until something else comes out. If it still works GREAT ill sell it. If it doesn't then ill cut my losses.


----------



## roughavoc

So I have been using my X34 for about a week so far, everything but 1 thing which I am fine with is perfect with the monitor

No Dead pixels, Minor BLB (See TFTCentral backlight bleed image, mine is the exact same), no scan lines (yes I have looked in Gsync demo and other games), no colour banding (OCUK have V2 firmware installed), sleeps fine, settings do not reset. Only fault if you call this a fault is that it only reaches 95hz overclock and I am not annoyed it doesn't hit 100hz, it isn't advertised as a true 100hz panel, everywhere it is being sold as a 60hz panel with overclocking support.

I am very happy with the monitor and reading through this thread makes out as if 9/10 panels is next to broken, people who do not have problems with the monitor don't have anywhere near the same incentive as those who have broken panels, as well as being told that anyone who doesn't have these problems are lying which is a joke to read.

Another story, friend bought a MG279Q AKA lottery monitor and its perfect, not a single problem and I know a guy online who bought the G-Sync variant also perfect. Niether of them go on the internet to praise Asus for a working panel, it should work out the box so why bother.


----------



## Striker444

The only thing that makes your argument invalid are the folks (including myself) who have gotten 2-5 monitors in a row with issues. So congrats on winning the lottery, you are the few.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> The only thing that makes your argument invalid are the folks (including myself) who have gotten 2-5 monitors in a row with issues. So congrats on winning the lottery, you are the few.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roughavoc*
> 
> So I have been using my X34 for about a week so far, everything but 1 thing which I am fine with is perfect with the monitor
> 
> No Dead pixels, Minor BLB (See TFTCentral backlight bleed image, mine is the exact same), no scan lines (yes I have looked in Gsync demo and other games), no colour banding (OCUK have V2 firmware installed), sleeps fine, settings do not reset. Only fault if you call this a fault is that it only reaches 95hz overclock and I am not annoyed it doesn't hit 100hz, it isn't advertised as a true 100hz panel, everywhere it is being sold as a 60hz panel with overclocking support.
> 
> I am very happy with the monitor and reading through this thread makes out as if 9/10 panels is next to broken, people who do not have problems with the monitor don't have anywhere near the same incentive as those who have broken panels, as well as being told that anyone who doesn't have these problems are lying which is a joke to read.
> 
> Another story, friend bought a MG279Q AKA lottery monitor and its perfect, not a single problem and I know a guy online who bought the G-Sync variant also perfect. Niether of them go on the internet to praise Asus for a working panel, it should work out the box so why bother.


You are few. Most monitors this or PG or XB have a lot of issues. I went through 7 monitors till now and all had issues. Going for 8th right now so please don't make it sound like few units have issues....


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> This
> You are few. Most monitors this or PG or XB have a lot of issues. I went through 7 monitors till now and all had issues. Going for 8th right now so please don't make it sound like few units have issues....


You're at the point that nothing will make you happy. If you've sent back 7 monitor, it's time to throw in the towel, you'll never get the perfect one you are hoping for.
There are 2 types of people it would seem that buy these, one that has to have everything perfect (a tall order as it seems) and one that can live with a minor flaw if need be... should we have to live with a flaw? no but theres no way in hell I'm sending back 7 monitors, cut and run and try something else.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> This
> You are few. Most monitors this or PG or XB have a lot of issues. I went through 7 monitors till now and all had issues. Going for 8th right now so please don't make it sound like few units have issues....


You had to pay delivery on those 7 returns?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You had to pay delivery on those 7 returns?


lol! Of course not- retailer pays for it, it is them who sold me defected product so it is not my problem to cover RMA costs.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> lol! Of course not- retailer pays for it, it is them who sold me defected product so it is not my problem to cover RMA costs.


Yeah, however backlight bleed, IPS glow and one dead pixel is not a RMA condition. That is considered as a do not want product.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> I thought there was supposed to be a soft relaunch of this monitor middle of December that fixed most issues. Is this not the case?
> 
> I'd love to try this out for gaming, but I consume so much video (Blu-rays, Netflix, anime streaming and YouTube) in 16:9, the black bars on either side might bother me to not make it main display, but that's $1,300. I have an Acer B326HK as main display, and Acer HN274HBbmiiid as accessory for standard 1080p to watch streams or movies while I game in my MMO.
> 
> Anyone who is a heavy 16:9 movie watcher have an opinion on how the monitor handles it, being 21:9?


I consider myself a fairly big movie guy. At least I spend way more time than I should watching movies.









To get it out of the way, Netflix and whatever other streaming service you may use, even Youtube, will broadcast in 16:9. There is no way around this, and you cannot crop this as far as I know. There are a few extensions for Firefox and Chrome that will "stretch" the image to fill 21:9 but each one of these extensions simply zoom the image, which means you lose a chunk of the top and bottom of the image. I tried all the popular ones I could find and they all did this, so I went back to watching Netflix in 16:9 - that is still more pleasant than watching it on a 16:9 27" however as it is slightly bigger and the image quality is fantastic.

I have not tried Netflix through a TV box of any kind. Maybe it's different.

Most blu-rays work perfectly in 2.39:1 which will fill the monitor perfectly. 2.4:1 is a bit too much and 2.35:1 leaves a bit of black on the sides. The Martian was a total treat on this screen... Everything has been a total treat on this screen. I've recently started watching a 10bit copy of Better Call Saul in 4k, and it's freaking awesome.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> This
> You are few. Most monitors this or PG or XB have a lot of issues. I went through 7 monitors till now and all had issues. Going for 8th right now so please don't make it sound like few units have issues....


i wonder what were Thé issues ?


----------



## Nico67

After a week of gaming with it and sorting out other PC / videocard related issues, I have no real problems with it. Tried running 100hz again and for the most part its fine, but it does flickerer occasionally, so I dropped it back to 95hz and its fine. Overall the monitor is expensive, but comparitivily its the same price as the LG curved when it first came out, and when the Asus does come out its likely to be $500 more here for basically the same thing.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> After a week of gaming with it and sorting out other PC / videocard related issues, I have no real problems with it. Tried running 100hz again and for the most part its fine, but it does flickerer occasionally, so I dropped it back to 95hz and its fine. Overall the monitor is expensive, but comparitivily its the same price as the LG curved when it first came out, and when the Asus does come out its likely to be $500 more here for basically the same thing.


Just pointing out you can do a custom res and set it to 99hz, it will probable be fine. I know a few people that can't do 100hz but can do 99hz with no issues....


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i wonder what were Thé issues ?


Orange glow, dead pixels, dust, oil stain behind screen, horrible yellow BLB to name few that plague XB and PG. If you bothered to read XB271HU and PG279Q you'd know that those are very very common issues that those monitors have. You can add horrible uniformity for PG where top 1/3 of screen is yellowish on white background.

Add to this scanlines for X34, not overclocking always to 100Hz or reddish BLB and issues above.

Just couse you and few other got lucky doesn't nullify hundreds of pages with user stating their issues, returns and pictures of defects.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Just pointing out you can do a custom res and set it to 99hz, it will probable be fine. I know a few people that can't do 100hz but can do 99hz with no issues....


Out of curiosity do they have the monitor set to 100hz and control custom res at 99hz?

when I had it set to 100hz I assumed that the frame rate sync in game at 70-80 frames would be the same as it was with the running the monitor at 90 or 95hz, and for that matter even as low as 80hz. Although it seemed like it runs faster timings even if its syncing rate at a lower rate?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Just couse you and few other got lucky doesn't nullify hundreds of pages with user stating their issues, returns and pictures of defects.


lol where did i say i am lucky?I think you didnt bother to read my posts, i used all 3 monitors you mentioned and i gave only 1 chance to XB271HU and PG279Q but want to give x34 2nd chance because its the best out of three but seriously 8 times you should get a refund and look for korean market monitors long time ago...


----------



## funfordcobra

What's dumb is that as long as there is 1-2 people praising the monitor it negates all the real issues and negitivity that has been brought up in acer forums. Still no replies from anyone official. Going on 3 months and 80 pages of disgruntled buyers but hey if one works then they all must work and everyone having issues are trolls. Right.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> What's dumb is that as long as there is 1-2 people praising the monitor it negates all the real issues and negitivity that has been brought up in acer forums. Still no replies from anyone official. Going on 3 months and 80 pages of disgruntled buyers but hey if one works then they all must work and everyone having issues are trolls. Right.


You seen Linus gave it "Best monitor of the year" his reviews are awful, he only discussed the good points of the monitor. This is why the monitor market is messed up, people like TFT/Linus/JayZ only discuss the good points of the monitor. They seem to skip all the issues that the monitor has and it makes people think "This monitor must be so good, as all these reviews said it had no issues" this needs to change.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You seen Linus gave it "Best monitor of the year" his reviews are awful, he only discussed the good points of the monitor. This is why the monitor market is messed up, people like TFT/Linus/JayZ only discuss the good points of the monitor. They seem to skip all the issues that the monitor has and it makes people think "This monitor must be so good, as all these reviews said it had no issues" this needs to change.


Becasue they get cherry-picked units from manufaturer so they simply dont have any issues with monitors.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Becasue they get cherry-picked units from manufaturer so they simply dont have any issues with monitors.


Also I expect they are getting paid by the company.


----------



## st0necold

Guys is this the one to get or is the LG one alright if i'm running 2 980ti's?

The G-Sync thing is confusing to me-- but these monitors look sick and I want one.


----------



## Leyaena

What do you guys reckon, order myself one of these, or wait until after CES to see if any news arises about the ASUS equivalent?


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys is this the one to get or is the LG one alright if i'm running 2 980ti's?
> 
> The G-Sync thing is confusing to me-- but these monitors look sick and I want one.


I'd recommend the G-sync one since as time goes on the games will get more demanding and G-sync will be a great help for when the frame rate dips. Theoretically a g-sync monitor may allow for your 980 ti's to last longer.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> What do you guys reckon, order myself one of these, or wait until after CES to see if any news arises about the ASUS equivalent?


I'm thinking the same. By mid Jan. I'll have enough saved up to get the X34 but the news on the ASUS will probably be out by then. But I expect that it may be hard to get the ASUS due to demand that has been built up. I'm not convinced that the QA on ASUS will be better than Acer. Just look at the discussion on the pg279q. So many people waited for that because of the issues with the Acer xb270HU and look at how the ASUS did.

All I'm hoping for is a price break by the time I can purchase one of these. Will use a new Capital one card possibly to reduce the overall cost by the cash back and one time $100 cash back for purchases over $500 in 3 months. Paid back immediately.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys is this the one to get or is the LG one alright if i'm running 2 980ti's?
> 
> The G-Sync thing is confusing to me-- but these monitors look sick and I want one.


With two 980 Ti's, get the X34. [email protected] is a pushover for two of those cards, you will definitely benefit from the higher refresh.


----------



## funfordcobra

I wouldn't say pushover. [email protected] comparable to [email protected] but slightly easier to push. You aren't gonna get any headroom with SLI 980TIs. Any AAA game that was released this year will put both those cards to 90-99% use if the SLI profile isn't a turd if you want to maintain 100fps. (if you even can with max settings)

There's not a person here that can run GTA5 at 100FPS with max settings driving in the city going 90mph. (hands down best SLI profile of the year) 2 980tis won't do it, 3 or 4 wont either. Pascal titans or 1080s (w/e they decide to number) in SLI will most likely guarantee headroom but there's no GPU out there now that offers that currently.

I'd say that 2 titanXs or 2 980tis is the right match as far as tech goes at this point in time. Anything else would be underpowered and might benefit more from a 60hz 3340x1440 screen.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> I'm thinking the same. By mid Jan. I'll have enough saved up to get the X34 but the news on the ASUS will probably be out by then. But I expect that it may be hard to get the ASUS due to demand that has been built up. I'm not convinced that the QA on ASUS will be better than Acer. Just look at the discussion on the pg279q. So many people waited for that because of the issues with the Acer xb270HU and look at how the ASUS did.
> 
> All I'm hoping for is a price break by the time I can purchase one of these. Will use a new Capital one card possibly to reduce the overall cost by the cash back and one time $100 cash back for purchases over $500 in 3 months. Paid back immediately.


Do not compare a AU Optronics (ACER) panel with the LG panel. The LG panel has much better QC which is why there is not much backlight bleed, IPS glow and dead pixels on it. However the AU Optronics one has awful QC which is why it has so many problems. That is why the ASUS PG279Q some problems.


----------



## Badexample

Anybody here play a lot of driving simulators with this new Ultra Wide Screen? What kind of FPS are you getting in games like rFactor2, Dirt Rally, Project Cars, Assetto Corsa. etc.. How is the cockpit view with the 21:9 screen? Is it so much better than 16:9? I am running a single Titan X overclocked with the Acer XB270HU. Really tempted to make the jump.. but would probably need another Titan in SLI and that monitor is not cheap.. Is dropping the FPS is worth it for a bigger wider screen?


----------



## xTesla1856

Would also like to hear some opinions, as racing sims are what I play almost exclusively. Tempted to ditch my triple screen setup to save some space.


----------



## RGSPro

Got my X34 all set up today. The banding issue isn't bad for me and I can't notice any bad blacklight issues. I can get 100Hz in Windows, but in a game it gets flickery. 95Hz seems to work fine.

Most all reviews say they have no problem hitting 100Hz, so in a way it sucks because Acer makes it sound like it's not going to be an issue hitting 100Hz. My 980s can hold 100 FPS in most games, but that 95 in FRAPS at the top right just bugs knowing that it should be up at 100.

Any chance I might have better luck if I get a thicker displayport cable? Any tricks that might work to get it stable at 100Hz?

Thanks!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Got my X34 all set up today. The banding issue isn't bad for me and I can't notice any bad blacklight issues. I can get 100Hz in Windows, but in a game it gets flickery. 95Hz seems to work fine.
> 
> Most all reviews say they have no problem hitting 100Hz, so in a way it sucks because Acer makes it sound like it's not going to be an issue hitting 100Hz. My 980s can hold 100 FPS in most games, but that 95 in FRAPS at the top right just bugs knowing that it should be up at 100.
> 
> Any chance I might have better luck if I get a thicker displayport cable? Any tricks that might work to get it stable at 100Hz?
> 
> Thanks!


The issue is with the panel itself, the included DP cable with the monitor is already a good one (someone checked it a while back) and the only issue with it is that it is short. Changing cable won't likely fix anything.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The issue is with the panel itself, the included DP cable with the monitor is already a good one (someone checked it a while back) and the only issue with it is that it is short. Changing cable won't likely fix anything.


Has anyone seen a poll anywhere that gives a rough estimate of the percentage of how high people can get their Hz without having other issues like coil whine/scan lines? I've seen a lot of talk but no data.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Got my X34 all set up today. The banding issue isn't bad for me and I can't notice any bad blacklight issues. I can get 100Hz in Windows, but in a game it gets flickery. 95Hz seems to work fine.
> 
> Most all reviews say they have no problem hitting 100Hz, so in a way it sucks because Acer makes it sound like it's not going to be an issue hitting 100Hz. My 980s can hold 100 FPS in most games, but that 95 in FRAPS at the top right just bugs knowing that it should be up at 100.
> 
> Any chance I might have better luck if I get a thicker displayport cable? Any tricks that might work to get it stable at 100Hz?
> 
> Thanks!


What type of cable are you using. I've seen in some places that a better cable might help with getting to 100hz. I'll probably buy an Accell Ultra ( http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0098HVXVQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=PGK66XCK6QOC&coliid=I27J56Q5KMXLKU&psc=1 ) as a review said that with that cable he had no trouble using the x34 at 100hz whereas his previous cable would not let him choose 100hz as the screen would go blank.

Review:

5.0 out of 5 starsExcellent! Definitely Acer X34 Predator compatible @100hz
Bygavinon December 21, 2015
Length: 3-meterStyle: Poly BagVerified Purchase
Excellent! Definitely Acer X34 Predator compatible @100hz !
I was previously using some non-branded OEM display port cable and each time I enabled 100hz, the monitor will just go blank. Right after installing these cable, I was able to reach 100hz flawlessly


----------



## funfordcobra

It's the panel not the cable. You can get a displayport cable 10 inches in diameter and it won't bump you up to 100.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Has anyone seen a poll anywhere that gives a rough estimate of the percentage of how high people can get their Hz without having other issues like coil whine/scan lines? I've seen a lot of talk but no data.


Try a custom res at 99hz and see if it works.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The issue is with the panel itself, the included DP cable with the monitor is already a good one (someone checked it a while back) and the only issue with it is that it is short. Changing cable won't likely fix anything.


No, changing the cable will not affect it. However a lot of the ACER Predator X34 monitors have issues, I expect you have the scan line issues as well


----------



## st0necold

guys where can i grab one of these at $1,200-300??

Newegg is back-ordered, eBay guys are making a buck... so I guess I have to wait?


----------



## Metros

Deleted.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> guys where can i grab one of these at $1,200-300??
> 
> Newegg is back-ordered, eBay guys are making a buck... so I guess I have to wait?


Place a back order at Newegg, on the mobile site is says release date: 1/10

So probably a new batch will be arriving then.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Try a custom res at 99hz and see if it works.


I couldn't get any custom resolutions to work. Has anyone else?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I couldn't get any custom resolutions to work. Has anyone else?


same res, just change the refresh rate. I can get anything to work from 90 to 99 on mine (those are the only ones I tried)


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> guys where can i grab one of these at $1,200-300??
> 
> Newegg is back-ordered, eBay guys are making a buck... so I guess I have to wait?


I got mine at Provantage for $1230 w/tax and shipping. They said out of stock, but it shipped next day and delivered they day after that before they even sent me a tracking number.


----------



## RGSPro

I can get 99Hz to take (still with flicker, a lot less than 100) but not 98, 97, or 96. Any idea what could be keeping these from working?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I can get 99Hz to take (still with flicker, a lot less than 100) but not 98, 97, or 96. Any idea what could be keeping these from working?


Not sure. I am playing with my new monitor and it will take everything but 96hz (about half the time) for some reason lol Looks like you may have to either go 95hz or send it back.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I got mine at Provantage for $1230 w/tax and shipping. They said out of stock, but it shipped next day and delivered they day after that before they even sent me a tracking number.


It's even cheaper now. $1174


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> It's even cheaper now. $1174


Mine was $1165 + tax/shipping, which is different for each state.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Anybody here play a lot of driving simulators with this new Ultra Wide Screen? What kind of FPS are you getting in games like rFactor2, Dirt Rally, Project Cars, Assetto Corsa. etc.. How is the cockpit view with the 21:9 screen? Is it so much better than 16:9? I am running a single Titan X overclocked with the Acer XB270HU. Really tempted to make the jump.. but would probably need another Titan in SLI and that monitor is not cheap.. Is dropping the FPS is worth it for a bigger wider screen?


Dirt Rally is just awesome at 21:9, there is absolutely no going back to 16:9 once you've gotten used to 21:9, and that goes for every game and movie in my opinion. With 2 980 ti's and every setting turned up(blending etc), I get an average of 75 in the benchmark with a minimum of 60.


----------



## xTesla1856

Did you guys hear about the recall? Dunno if it was already discussed here, but Acer is pulling all X34's for repairs.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Did you guys hear about the recall? Dunno if it was already discussed here, but Acer is pulling all X34's for repairs.


You being serious, if so that is the third time, is ACER trying to get the "World's most recalled monitor" award


----------



## xTesla1856

I'm dead serious, there is a whole thread about it over on reddit.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/3rsmp4/acer_predator_x34_is_being_recalled/

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/32

EDIT: There seems to be a hardware related issue with the monitor, which can't be fixed through Firmware updates.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I'm dead serious, there is a whole thread about it over on reddit.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/3rsmp4/acer_predator_x34_is_being_recalled/
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/32
> 
> EDIT: There seems to be a hardware related issue with the monitor, which can't be fixed through Firmware updates.


That is old. that was the second recall. However there are still many problems with it.


----------



## Badexample

Acer pushed the product way too fast on the market. I will wait for a later version of it or will go with the upcoming ASUS. $1700.00 CAD (more expensive than my first car lol) is way too much money for it. I like gaming but it is not my whole life! Price will go down from now with X-mas done and all the bad QC issues with it. Common Asus.. release yours already!







Hope people practice zero tolerance when it comes to Quality control. There is no way I can live with it if that thing doesn't reach 100hz.


----------



## st0necold

can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I'm dead serious, there is a whole thread about it over on reddit.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/3rsmp4/acer_predator_x34_is_being_recalled/
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/32
> 
> EDIT: There seems to be a hardware related issue with the monitor, which can't be fixed through Firmware updates.


That's old news. My current unit was bought with the fix already applied.

Still, for anyone thinking about getting this monitor, I'd recommend holding off for a couple of months for the price to come down.

The ASUS PG348Q may be coming out January 22 according to this German retailer. https://www.mpx.no/product/867990/pc-og-skjerm/skjerm-og-public-display/skjermer/asus-34-led-g-sync-rog-swift-pg348q They claim to have 47 unconfirmed units arriving. I'll be curious to hear about early reports on scanlines.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> That's old news. My current unit was bought with the fix already applied.
> 
> Still, for anyone thinking about getting this monitor, I'd recommend holding off for a couple of months for the price to come down.
> 
> The ASUS PG348Q may be coming out January 22 according to this German retailer. https://www.mpx.no/product/867990/pc-og-skjerm/skjerm-og-public-display/skjermer/asus-34-led-g-sync-rog-swift-pg348q They claim to have 47 unconfirmed units arriving. I'll be curious to hear about early reports on scanlines.


I'd put money on that display being the exact same as the Acer is. Likely same issues and all.


----------



## -terabyte-

I still believe the scanlines issue is a problem with the g-sync module itself and I fear the Asus one will have exactly the same issue. I strongly wish/hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I'd put money on that display being the exact same as the Acer is. Likely same issues and all.


Yep. I can't find the final specs and prices for that upcoming Asus Ultra Wide Screen..Cannot wait to see if the panel will be 100hz out of the box. At least the ROG stuff looks better lol.


----------



## RGSPro

I've been trying real hard to see these scanlines people are talking about and I can't see them. Anything that can make them stand out?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I've been trying real hard to see these scanlines people are talking about and I can't see them. Anything that can make them stand out?


Nvidia pendulum demo, if you can't see the scanlines there you are most likely one of the very few lucky people without the issue.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Nvidia pendulum demo, if you can't see the scanlines there you are most likely one of the very few lucky people without the issue.


I see what you're saying about it being a Gsync module thing because it's only with it enabled. They are extremely faint and only when gsync is being utilized in the pendulum demo (I'll have to look closer at some games)? That's the first time I've noticed them in anything.

Edit: I don't see them in StarWars Battlefront, CS: GO, or Crysis 3- though very noticeable in pendulum. Didn't mess with anything in settings after running the Pendulum demo. Sure that it isn't just some trick nVidia is using in the Pendulum demo?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I see what you're saying about it being a Gsync module thing because it's only with it enabled. They are extremely faint and only when gsync is being utilized in the pendulum demo (I'll have to look closer at some games)? That's the first time I've noticed them in anything.
> 
> Edit: I don't see them in StarWars Battlefront, CS: GO, or Crysis 3- though very noticeable in pendulum. Didn't mess with anything in settings after running the Pendulum demo. Sure that it isn't just some trick nVidia is using in the Pendulum demo?


Which refresh rate are you using? The scanlines are more visible on lower refresh rates, try with 30-40 FPS/Hz and you will see it more most likely. But yeah, it also varies from game to game.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Which refresh rate are you using? The scanlines are more visible on lower refresh rates, try with 30-40 FPS/Hz and you will see it more most likely. But yeah, it also varies from game to game.


Capped at 95 for all 3. 30-40fps is like unplayable in a game IMO. Let me try NFS Rivals, that's capped.

Edit: I can see them in NFS Rivals just barely with the screen capped at 30FPS. Hard to notice with anything other than a solid color.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Did you guys hear about the recall? Dunno if it was already discussed here, but Acer is pulling all X34's for repairs.


Actually that was discussed here. In fact there was a big argument whether that recall could be defined as a recall. That fix should have been done and Acer stated that all the monitors shipped to the USA should have had the hardware fix in place for the Wake From Sleep issue.


----------



## RGSPro

Has anyone noticed some games not properly scaling? Crysis 3 won't show black bars in 2560x1440 and neither did NFS Rivals in 2560x1440. Starcraft 2 looks fine though.


----------



## roberta507

Like to get this monitor but all the dimensions include frame and or stand
What's is the actual visual screen size dimensions in inches
Thx in advance


----------



## Metros

You should have waited, the ASUS PG348Q is up for pre order, early February release date.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-pg348q-rog-swift-34-3440x1440-ips-g-sync-100hz-gaming-widescreen-curved-led-monitor-black-re-mo-089-as.html


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You should have waited, the ASUS PG348Q is up for pre order, early February release date.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-pg348q-rog-swift-34-3440x1440-ips-g-sync-100hz-gaming-widescreen-curved-led-monitor-black-re-mo-089-as.html


The ASUS ROG monitor is going to be identical to the X34 from what I can tell. Same panel, same Gsync module. It really comes down to aesthetics, customer support, and warranty. ASUS ROG panels have issues just like the Acer panels.

That aside, I think the stand on the X34 looks much better, though the back of the ASUS looks cooler (not glossy, too!) but that's the back.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> The ASUS ROG monitor is going to be identical to the X34 from what I can tell. Same panel, same Gsync module. It really comes down to aesthetics, customer support, and warranty. ASUS ROG panels have issues just like the Acer panels.
> 
> That aside, I think the stand on the X34 looks much better, though the back of the ASUS looks cooler (not glossy, too!) but that's the back.


You cannot same they will be the same, when the panel is not the issue. It was ACER QC, as you found out when ACER fixed the wake up issue. Let's see what it is like when it comes out.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You cannot same they will be the same, when the panel is not the issue. It was ACER QC, as you found out when ACER fixed the wake up issue. Let's see what it is like when it comes out.


I agree with that. Maybe it's because mine was manufactured in November, I haven't really had any issues. Pretty lame they didn't allow a firmware update to be released online.


----------



## Striker444

It was more than a simple firmware update needed. A physical chip needed to be replaced also.


----------



## -terabyte-

Sigh, stop putting the blame on Acer for everything. Acer and Asus QC are equally bad and that's it, there is no other "truth".


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Sigh, stop putting the blame on Acer for everything. Acer and Asus QC are equally bad and that's it, there is no other "truth".


Who made the AU Optronics panel, ACER. Why does it have so many problems, the QC is terrible on it. Why does the ACER Predator X34 have so many issues, ACER QC


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Who made the AU Optronics panel, ACER. Why does it have so many problems, the QC is terrible on it. Why does the ACER Predator X34 have so many issues, ACER QC


AU Optronics has little to do with Acer Inc. these days and is more closely allied with BenQ Qisda. So quality control issues from one corporation has little influence on the other.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> AU Optronics has little to do with Acer Inc. these days and is more closely allied with BenQ Qisda. So quality control issues from one corporation has little influence on the other.


What do you mean, AU Optronics is mainly ACER with BenQ on the side


----------



## xTesla1856

I hope that after CES, we will see a lot more choices for monitors, right now we have like 3, 4 to choose from which is ridiculous.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I hope that after CES, we will see a lot more choices for monitors, right now we have like 3, 4 to choose from which is ridiculous.


I highly doubt it, we cannot get much more out of DP 1.2, also with high end Pascal coming out Q1 2017, do not expect anything until then


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I highly doubt it, we cannot get much more out of DP 1.2, also with high end Pascal coming out Q1 2017, do not expect anything until then


I was just thinking more vendors jumping on the "bandwagon" and releasing more offerings. Right now we're limited to Asus and Acer, and both have had a crap track record so far as far as quality goes. But I agree, DP 1.2 is at its limit.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I was just thinking more vendors jumping on the "bandwagon" and releasing more offerings. Right now we're limited to Asus and Acer, and both have had a crap track record so far as far as quality goes. But I agree, DP 1.2 is at its limit.


I think Samsung is making one, however that will be Freesync, as it seems Samsung is only making Freesync monitors.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I think Samsung is making one, however that will be Freesync, as it seems Samsung is only making Freesync monitors.


That makes sense for them, since they are also going to produce GPUs for AMD. There's even some speculation about them acquiring AMD to then directly compete against Intel/Nvidia.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I agree with that. Maybe it's because mine was manufactured in November, I haven't really had any issues. Pretty lame they didn't allow a firmware update to be released online.


Ordered my display from Newegg last week. Shipping today. Hope it's a newer batch (like yours), with many of these issues fixed.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> Ordered my display from Newegg last week. Shipping today. Hope it's a newer batch (like yours), with many of these issues fixed.


Yeah it's been great so far. Mine only takes 95Hz though.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

It's definitely an awesome monitor, and while I expect the ASUS unit to have the same issues, I still plan to swap it solely for the warranty and customer service. I called Acer once, and the rep I spoke with was by far the most rude and uninformed jerk I've ever spoke with in a professional sense - it was painfully obvious that he hated his job and hated their clientele even more. Asus on the other hand has always been courteous to my inquiries... I'm also finding myself in need of the swivel more than I thought.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What do you mean, AU Optronics is mainly ACER with BenQ on the side


No, it isn't. It was founded by a merger with Acer but has been restructured continuously since. BenQ was its parent company more recently and now are key stakeholders along with their parent company QISDA. Although Acer laid the foundations for the company, what goes on there and what goes on with AUO are completely different worlds.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> It's definitely an awesome monitor, and while I expect the ASUS unit to have the same issues, I still plan to swap it solely for the warranty and customer service. I called Acer once, and the rep I spoke with was by far the most rude and uninformed jerk I've ever spoke with in a professional sense - it was painfully obvious that he hated his job and hated their clientele even more. Asus on the other hand has always been courteous to my inquiries... I'm also finding myself in need of the swivel more than I thought.


Out of pure curiousity, what would you like the swivel for?


----------



## sl4ppy

Are there no larger competitors like a 38" or 40"?

I'm really tempted to pick one of these up, but I'm a little concerned about the size. I'm currently on a 30" (u3014) bracketed on either side by 2x 27"; reducing the vertical size of my main display by *over* an inch in addition to a lower vertical resolution (1600vs1440) seems like a lot to give up.... MUCH faster refresh rate (60hz vs 100hz; Im an FPS gamer) and seamless ultrawide are the benefits.

/torn


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No, it isn't. It was founded by a merger with Acer but has been restructured continuously since. BenQ was its parent company more recently and now are key stakeholders along with their parent company QISDA. Although Acer laid the foundations for the company, what goes on there and what goes on with AUO are completely different worlds.


Got a quote for that statement?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Got a quote for that statement?


I have more than a quote. I have industry contacts and clearly a deeper knowledge of the company and its history than yourself. But it's a daft argument to be having anyway, especially as BenQ are essentially a spin-off of Acer anyway. The fact that Acer and their quality control process have nothing whatsoever to do with AUO and their quality control processes, as they are two very separate entities, is an important take-away here though.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Out of pure curiousity, what would you like the swivel for?


My computer area doubles as my living room area, essentially, but the position of my desk usually leaves my guests or myself watching the side of a movie from the couch. While I've been sliding my x34 over a bit in the meantime, it's a daily occurrence and the back end of the stand is near the edge of my desk and could easily slip off if I was careless. I think the swivel would be more secure, and convenient.


----------



## Leyaena

Oh woops, swivel actually makes sense.
I was thinking of pivot, since I knew the stand didn't have pivot, and I couldn't see anyone using it in any real-world scenario anyway.

I had no idea the stand didn't have swivel, that's actually quite a shame


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Oh woops, swivel actually makes sense.
> I was thinking of pivot, since I knew the stand didn't have pivot, and I couldn't see anyone using it in any real-world scenario anyway.
> 
> I had no idea the stand didn't have swivel, that's actually quite a shame


Haha I can understand how you'd be curious then... That would be some extreme vertical real-estate.

I didn't think the lack of swivel would bother me on the x34, but it definitely does! Spec-wise, this seems to be the only way the ASUS differs other than having weaker speakers (2w vs 7w).


----------



## x3sphere

I was a bit disappointed myself that this monitor didn't have swivel adjustment. You'd think it would.

I might swap for the Asus as well. Still expecting it to have the same issues this one does though.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I have more than a quote. I have industry contacts and clearly a deeper knowledge of the company and its history than yourself. But it's a daft argument to be having anyway, especially as BenQ are essentially a spin-off of Acer anyway. The fact that Acer and their quality control process have nothing whatsoever to do with AUO and their quality control processes, as they are two very separate entities, is an important take-away here though.


I expect ACER still have involvement with AU Optronics, so it still applies, we know AU Optronics has terrible QC


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> however it seems people who bought the ACER Predator X34 do not understand that it has issues. Also most of the issues are not due to the panel, it is ACER QC


What issues are you talking about?

I admit Acer was to blame for blue banding & wake from sleep issues but it's not a problem anymore.
The remaining one concerns horizontal scanlines when OC & Gsync are functionning together (though very faint scanlines can be noticeable at 100hz on the desktop) and we'll see when PG348Q comes out if it's a QC or just a hardware problem related to panel and/or Gsync running at their limits.

Honestly, I'm pretty sure PG348Q won't be spared by scanlines, but I really hope I'm wrong


----------



## DNMock

Is there a way to tell which monitors have the old firmware vs the new firmware?

Planning on picking one up, but I wanna make sure it wasn't an old firmware unit that got returned after x-mas instead of a fresh one with the new firmware.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Is there a way to tell which monitors have the old firmware vs the new firmware?
> 
> Planning on picking one up, but I wanna make sure it wasn't an old firmware unit that got returned after x-mas instead of a fresh one with the new firmware.


Units with the old FW have the blue banding issue, the FW was updated to fix specifically that issue. The wake from sleep issue instead required a hardware replacement fix.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Units with the old FW have the blue banding issue, the FW was updated to fix specifically that issue. The wake from sleep issue instead required a hardware replacement fix.


I mean like on the model numbers and such to check in the store before I leave with it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I mean like on the model numbers and such to check in the store before I leave with it.


I don't think there is any way to check that unless you turn on the monitor itself and enter the service menu or test the banding. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Striker444

Acer has now posted their comments on some issues here:
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/406530#M2863

Basically here is what they say:

*Wake from Sleep (Backlight)* - Send it in for the fix

*Color Banding* - Send it in for the fix

*Problems with Overclocking at 100hz* - They say up to 100hz, so even if your monitor only does 65hz, its considered normal

*Coil Whine* - This is normal and not a defect according to them:
"This is caused by the strain and release of a capacitor that is designed to absorb electical charges from the powering of the device. That release from the capacitor can cause vibrations which can be audible in certain environments. This activity is considered normal and does not require any action from the user or Acer."

*Scanlines* - Currently being evaluated


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

So I haven't checked in with this forum for quite a while. I was posting a few months back before I had gotten mine.. I'm just wondering, how is everyones panel that has received them? I got my acer x34 about 3 weeks ago, and have been using it extensively and Ive got to say, its absolutely incredible. Thankfully I haven't had any of the reported issues at all. It overclocks to 100hz perfectly and man do games look incredible at 3440x1440 maxed out at 100hz.

Also, its hilarious to me that I see this metros dude is STILL here going on about asus lolol. I literally haven't been here for months, and that's what he was doing then... anyway, just a hilarious observation for me. lol.. anyone else with the monitor, how is your experience?


----------



## iMica

Mine has Blb in the upper left, lower left and upper right corner. Not enough to bnother me though.
It runs at 100 hz with no issues and running the demo I dont see any scanlines. Maybe I dont know exactly what im lookign for haha.

All in all I like this monitor and will be my daily driver for awhile. No way I can go back to my 4k monitor.....


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

are you sure its back light bleed? That is very different from IPS glow. Also, what demo are you talking about for scanlines?


----------



## iMica

The G sync demo.

It just has a little bit of a white glow coming from the corners. So which ever that is lol.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Acer has now posted their comments on some issues here:
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/406530#M2863
> 
> Basically here is what they say:
> 
> *Wake from Sleep (Backlight)* - Send it in for the fix
> 
> *Color Banding* - Send it in for the fix
> 
> *Problems with Overclocking at 100hz* - They say up to 100hz, so even if your monitor only does 65hz, its considered normal
> 
> *Coil Whine* - This is normal and not a defect according to them:
> "This is caused by the strain and release of a capacitor that is designed to absorb electical charges from the powering of the device. That release from the capacitor can cause vibrations which can be audible in certain environments. This activity is considered normal and does not require any action from the user or Acer."
> 
> *Scanlines* - Currently being evaluated


So ASUS announce a release date for their monitor, then a day after ACER make a comment on the forum and say that "Scanlines are currently being evaluated" seems something might be going on here, is this a sign of ASUS PG348Q not having them.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Acer has now posted their comments on some issues here:
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/406530#M2863
> 
> Basically here is what they say:
> 
> *Wake from Sleep (Backlight)* - Send it in for the fix
> 
> *Color Banding* - Send it in for the fix
> 
> *Problems with Overclocking at 100hz* - They say up to 100hz, so even if your monitor only does 65hz, its considered normal
> 
> *Coil Whine* - This is normal and not a defect according to them:
> "This is caused by the strain and release of a capacitor that is designed to absorb electical charges from the powering of the device. That release from the capacitor can cause vibrations which can be audible in certain environments. This activity is considered normal and does not require any action from the user or Acer."
> 
> *Scanlines* - Currently being evaluated


What a joke









OcUK said that Acer confirmed them that if the monitor somehow does not reach 100 Hz the users can RMA it and now they're saying it is perfectly normal it might not reach it. I just knew it would end up like this when I read that reply on the OcUK forum









They said "up to" was just because you could choose anything from 60 to 100, now they went back and say it just "might" go up to 100.


----------



## RGSPro

Looks like the ROG CES page shows the PG348Q has a straight up 100Hz refresh rate, none of this "maybe" BS.

"A 34-inch gaming monitor with an Ultra-Wide Quad HD (UWQHD) (3440 x 1440) panel, 100Hz refresh rate and Nvidia G-SYNC technology."


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Definitely another reason to toss the Acer.


----------



## Striker444

Returning this monitor next week and not looking back. Was going to keep playing the lottery but since Acer is justifying their terrible QA as business as usual, it's going back. At least Asus is marketing theirs as 100hz, I will have to just hope I never need to RMA it with them, because it will probably either be be rejected, be sent back in the exact condition or take months to complete. Sad that these are the only options so far.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

It really sucks some of you guys are having a hard time with your x34. I am so very very satisfied with mine. A friend of mine just picked his up last week as well and hes been able to OC to 100hz no problem as well as no QC issues. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that we bought some of the newest ones?


----------



## monisriz

What store/retailer did you and your friend get them from? Also what is the manufacturing date - it should say on the box on the white sticker.

I have a November built unit and it only OCs to 95 Hz. Anything higher results in flickering/black screen. Also has coil whine on white pages and BLB which is a little worse than my earlier October built unit. Looking to swap it out one last time at Microcenter and hope I come out a winner.

Only reason I am tempted to keep playing the lottery is that I got monitor at a deep discount which will be near-impossible to replicate at another retailer.


----------



## RGSPro

Has ASUS announced the MSRP on the PG348Q?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Has ASUS announced the MSRP on the PG348Q?


The pre-order price on OCuk is I think ten pounds more than the x34. So they're about the same price. I expect to pay a difference of $10-$40 Canadian.


----------



## Metros

When now some of you are actually noticing the fact here, ACER QC is terrible.

Also I would not take what ASUS puts on their website as 100 percent, they might have just missed the "up to" part, however they might have changed it since IFA, due to all the complaints about it the "up to" part, if it is 100hz (without changing it) then that will be really good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Has ASUS announced the MSRP on the PG348Q?


It is £1000 here and has a release date of early February, OCUK is normally more expensive, so I think it will be around £980-£990


----------



## RGSPro

That twisted stand is quite hideous compared to the Predator stand IMO.

I will give one more predator a try and if it doesn't have a solid 100Hz I will be sending it back for an ASUS preorder. ProVantage has been awesome so far dealing with swapping out the X34- a great first experience using them.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> That twisted stand is quite hideous compared to the Predator stand IMO.
> 
> I will give one more predator a try and if it doesn't have a solid 100Hz I will be sending it back for an ASUS preorder. ProVantage has been awesome so far dealing with swapping out the X34- a great first experience using them.


I like the new colours, I think the stand is great however it could have been better


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> That twisted stand is quite hideous compared to the Predator stand IMO.
> 
> I will give one more predator a try and if it doesn't have a solid 100Hz I will be sending it back for an ASUS preorder. ProVantage has been awesome so far dealing with swapping out the X34- a great first experience using them.


So you're the reason I'm waiting on the back order list!

Was gonna pick one up at micro-center since they just got some stock in, then I realized it's like $300 dollars more expensive after taxes to pick it up at a retailer so I'll grit my teeth and bare it.


----------



## norcaljason

My x34 is arriving tomorrow. It was on backorder at newegg, so I can assume it's a newer unit. I'll post back with any issues.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So you're the reason I'm waiting on the back order list!
> 
> Was gonna pick one up at micro-center since they just got some stock in, then I realized it's like $300 dollars more expensive after taxes to pick it up at a retailer so I'll grit my teeth and bare it.


Haha! Sorry! The first time I placed my order with them it was "out of stock" and it shipped the next day. Fedex actually delivered it before ProVantage gave me a tracking number.


----------



## funfordcobra

I facepalm every time people say "I have no issues with my unit besides minor BLB and only hitting 95hz!!!" Lmaooo

It took me 7 units to find a good one that I MAY keep. (Linus tech review quality) That's 10,000 USD in returns. Suck on that acer. Although, they will just send them right back out lmao..

Anyway, I'll keep this for a year if no more issues turn up. Sell the junk and get the next big thing. If the Asus is good (which I doubt) I'll try it..

Im just glad to know to avoid acer for the rest of my builds. They are the absolute lowest quality that I have owned or delt with in customer service.

The only thing that scares me is that many more problems very likley start popping up the longer you have it over clocked.

Lesson learned as I hope alot of others have too.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> That twisted stand is quite hideous compared to the Predator stand IMO.
> 
> I will give one more predator a try and if it doesn't have a solid 100Hz I will be sending it back for an ASUS preorder. ProVantage has been awesome so far dealing with swapping out the X34- a great first experience using them.


Thank you for posting your experience with Provantage. I may order a x34 from them but I'm not familiar with that company. Would prefer to order from Amazon but they seem all to willing to let 3rd parties jack up the price for no reason other than availability issues. The Provantage price is excellent before shipping and I'll not have to pay tax at the time of order.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Thank you for posting your experience with Provantage. I may order a x34 from them but I'm not familiar with that company. Would prefer to order from Amazon but they seem all to willing to let 3rd parties jack up the price for no reason other than availability issues. The Provantage price is excellent before shipping and I'll not have to pay tax at the time of order.


I was worried kinda when I placed the order. When Fedex delivered it before I was notified it was shipped I was like BAM. When I called their customer service and talked to the nicest person ever, gave me a prepaid return label, placed a new order for me without putting a hold on my CC and let me keep this X34 until the new one arrives (which is on backorder) I would kiss Amazon goodbye for any other big tech purchase.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> That twisted stand is quite hideous compared to the Predator stand IMO.
> 
> I will give one more predator a try and if it doesn't have a solid 100Hz I will be sending it back for an ASUS preorder. ProVantage has been awesome so far dealing with swapping out the X34- a great first experience using them.


What issues did you experience other than the overclock I assume? Also did you try another DP cable? I am not in any way implying you did anything incorrect or defending ACER.

I know FunFordCobra has told me it is not the cable but I'll be buying an Accell cable since I read in the reviews for the cable that it was needed to carry the full speed of data needed to be sent to the monitor.
A review stated that when they used another dp cable that they just got a blank screen or flickering when setting the overclock to 100.


----------



## RGSPro

I tried 3-4 different cables, but they are Cablematters, so not so great. They worked fine at 4k 60Hz though. I ordered an Accell cable and it gets delivered tomorrow.

I have the scanlines in the pendulum demo with gsync on. I notice it in very low FPS games but I really have to look very very close in order to notice it. I don't have any in games at 60+FPS. Other than only 95Hz overclock, thats the only issue I have had. Mine has a November manufacture date on the box. ProVantage says they are getting their next shipment before the 20th.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Looks like the ROG CES page shows the PG348Q has a straight up 100Hz refresh rate, none of this "maybe" BS.
> 
> "A 34-inch gaming monitor with an Ultra-Wide Quad HD (UWQHD) (3440 x 1440) panel, 100Hz refresh rate and Nvidia G-SYNC technology."


Unless I'm missing something it doesn't say anywhere that the monitor will ship by default at 100 Hz.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> What store/retailer did you and your friend get them from? Also what is the manufacturing date - it should say on the box on the white sticker.
> 
> I have a November built unit and it only OCs to 95 Hz. Anything higher results in flickering/black screen. Also has coil whine on white pages and BLB which is a little worse than my earlier October built unit. Looking to swap it out one last time at Microcenter and hope I come out a winner.
> 
> Only reason I am tempted to keep playing the lottery is that I got monitor at a deep discount which will be near-impossible to replicate at another retailer.


We both bought ours from NCIX. Were from Canada, and they were in stock with them for about a month leading upto Xmas. It was my first time dealing with them, but have since bought a few different things. I haven't checked the manufacture date yet but I will do so and get back to you.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something it doesn't say anywhere that the monitor will ship by default at 100 Hz.


I can't find a speck of info anywhere that says you have to overclock it, or that it is a 60Hz display by default other than here. Asus simply says it's 100Hz from their official sources. The Acer always has "overclocked" around their 100Hz marketing. Maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part though.


----------



## x3sphere

It's definitely an overclock, no difference from the X34 in this regard.

The OSD is shown in this video, near the end you can see the "Over Clock" menu item, just like the PG279Q : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5lef-d65z4


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It's definitely an overclock, no difference from the X34 in this regard.
> 
> The OSD is shown in this video, near the end you can see the "Over Clock" menu item, just like the PG279Q : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5lef-d65z4


That is an old video, that could have changed during development


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It's definitely an overclock, no difference from the X34 in this regard.
> 
> The OSD is shown in this video, near the end you can see the "Over Clock" menu item, just like the PG279Q : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5lef-d65z4


That's awesome it has the joystick on the back like the Samsung TVs. Far superior than a row of buttons. That right there is a good enough reason to get it over the X34.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> That's awesome it has the joystick on the back like the Samsung TVs. Far superior than a row of buttons. That right there is a good enough reason to get it over the X34.


I agree, the OSD controls on the X34 are awful, worst I've ever used.


----------



## DNMock

Would be tempted to wait on the Asus model if it didn't have that abortion of a stand.


----------



## RGSPro

Does anyone know why scaling doesn't work in some games? Doesn't matter what I have set in the nVidia control panel it seems like only blizzard games will properly scale the image with black bars at 2560x1440.

Alien Isolation, Crysis 3, Need for Speed, pretty much every game I set to 2560x1440 will stretch across the whole screen.

Neither aspect or 1:1 change a thing when I set them in the OSD.


----------



## funfordcobra

Why buy a 21:9 gsync monitor when you want to play 16:9 games? I just don't get some people's logic..

You could have just bought a 2560x1440 monitor and saved 700-1000 dollars you know.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Why buy a 21:9 gsync monitor when you want to play 16:9 games? I just don't get some people's logic..
> 
> You could have just bought a 2560x1440 monitor and saved 700-1000 dollars you know.


There are a lot of games that don't support 21:9. If they don't, of COURSE you want to play it at the correct aspect ratio with the black bars. I want the scaler to work properly.


----------



## funfordcobra

Probably need to get a better monitor then bra.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Probably need to get a better monitor then bra.


You're right, I probably should just buy two PG279Qs to sit to the left and right of it.


----------



## funfordcobra

there ya go, balla.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> There are a lot of games that don't support 21:9. If they don't, of COURSE you want to play it at the correct aspect ratio with the black bars. I want the scaler to work properly.


It's a pain, but for most games you can use cheat engine to set the resolution to the proper amount.

Before the storm jacked up all my stuff I was playing FF13: Lightning Returns on my 4k monitor and it's a crappy port only supporting 1920 x 1080 but using cheat engine I was able to get it to run perfectly fine at 3840 x 2160. Not sure if it works on aspect ratios but you can at minimum force the higher resolution.


----------



## RGSPro

https://youtu.be/zyze9rRP47A?t=48m

PC Per reports from CES that the ASUS monitor will be 100Hz out of the box, AND overclockable.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> https://youtu.be/zyze9rRP47A?t=48m
> 
> PC Per reports from CES that the ASUS monitor will be 100Hz out of the box, AND overclockable.


It's getting tough to wait. I wonder what availability will be like. I am concerned as ACER has backtracked away from a few issues including the 100 hz.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> https://youtu.be/zyze9rRP47A?t=48m
> 
> PC Per reports from CES that the ASUS monitor will be 100Hz out of the box, AND overclockable.


He said it might be able to go above 100 Hz too, interesting

Also February 1 ship date


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> He said it might be able to go above 100 Hz too, interesting
> 
> Also February 1 ship date


Who knows how accurate his recalled memory was though. He said the X34 was 75Hz out of the box, but it's 60Hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Who knows how accurate his recalled memory was though. He said the X34 was 75Hz out of the box, but it's 60Hz.


He must have confused it with the FreeSync version which is indeed 75 Hz out of the box. Or do I remember wrong myself?


----------



## batmanwcm

Isn't 3440x1440p at 109Hz the maximum threshold for DP 1.2?


----------



## norcaljason

Got mine all set up today. It's beautiful! Gaming is awesome!

100FPS is no problem. No dead pixels. Great picture. Love it.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Isn't 3440x1440p at 109Hz the maximum threshold for DP 1.2?


I think you can technically barely squeak 120Hz out on a 3440x1440 with DP 1.2, but in real world application it's basically impossible.


----------



## Savatage79

Just curious if anyone has had some extensive use using this monitor with a 980 ti. I ordered an Acer XB271HU, but damn this monitor is tempting me even more right now all of the sudden.


----------



## Savatage79

Well I was tempted, but now only partially tempted after reading this thread in its entirety and I probably read scan lines more in this thread than I have in my whole entire 36 years of life lol

I dunno...anymore monitor/tv buying is becoming something I am starting to loathe, absolutely beyond a shadow of a doubt loath with the white hot intensity of 1000 suns. Between the quality of this crap, between the hit and miss in terms of features working, having to have a monster rig to push these things, I mean even looking at HDTV end of things and so many reasons you cant just buy a set and roll anymore, gotta have this, gotta have that....it all makes me want to blow my fn head off and just call it a day lol.

As I said above, have a 271 coming but I'm upgrading from a nice 1440 Asus I bought in 2013...but ive never seen past 60hz, so with 165 hz and gsync I'm hoping that blows me away, but its still only 27 inches like what I have.

This X34 seems to be awesome but this thread is just nightmarish, it really is. Takes something that should be fun and the idea of so many issues kills any type of fun or excitement. I just cant get over how awful these companies can be, I run a business and if I did such shoddy work id be gone in a matter of months. Its disgusting how terrible these companies are with this stuff yet they continue to roll on.

Like I'm sure my 271 will have issues and ill be sending it in for another...and after reading this thread I just partly want to not even bother right now, so frustrating.

Did anyone have this monitor but opt to return it and grab a 271 or vice versa?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Well I was tempted, but now only partially tempted after reading this thread in its entirety and I probably read scan lines more in this thread than I have in my whole entire 36 years of life lol
> 
> I dunno...anymore monitor/tv buying is becoming something I am starting to loathe, absolutely beyond a shadow of a doubt loath with the white hot intensity of 1000 suns. Between the quality of this crap, between the hit and miss in terms of features working, having to have a monster rig to push these things, I mean even looking at HDTV end of things and so many reasons you cant just buy a set and roll anymore, gotta have this, gotta have that....it all makes me want to blow my fn head off and just call it a day lol.
> 
> As I said above, have a 271 coming but I'm upgrading from a nice 1440 Asus I bought in 2013...but ive never seen past 60hz, so with 165 hz and gsync I'm hoping that blows me away, but its still only 27 inches like what I have.
> 
> This X34 seems to be awesome but this thread is just nightmarish, it really is. Takes something that should be fun and the idea of so many issues kills any type of fun or excitement. I just cant get over how awful these companies can be, I run a business and if I did such shoddy work id be gone in a matter of months. Its disgusting how terrible these companies are with this stuff yet they continue to roll on.
> 
> Like I'm sure my 271 will have issues and ill be sending it in for another...and after reading this thread I just partly want to not even bother right now, so frustrating.
> 
> Did anyone have this monitor but opt to return it and grab a 271 or vice versa?


I've owned my X34 for two months now. I've always spent money on the very best monitors. When I spent $1000 in 1987 on a Zenith ZCM VGA display, my friends thought I was crazy - until they saw it (at the time, they were using monochrome, or EGA monitors).

Of the ten or so monitors I've owned, the X34 is easily the best.

The combination of 3440x1440, IPS, G-sync, 21:9, and 100Hz is staggering. I cannot say enough good things about this monitor.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I've owned my X34 for two months now. I've always spent money on the very best monitors. When I spent $1000 in 1987 on a Zenith ZCM VGA display, my friends thought I was crazy - until they saw it (at the time, they were using monochrome, or EGA monitors).
> 
> Of the ten or so monitors I've owned, the X34 is easily the best.
> 
> The combination of 3440x1440, IPS, G-sync, 21:9, and 100Hz is staggering. I cannot say enough good things about this monitor.


But you seem in the minority is all. If I read more Posts like yours, I'd be more excited but it's hard to be excited when just about every post is a bad experience.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> But you seem in the minority is all. If I read more Posts like yours, I'd be more excited but it's hard to be excited when just about every post is a bad experience.


I have my doubts about that.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I have my doubts about that.


Just going by the vibe if gotten from this thread in particular. Just saying it feels more like a smaller portion of people are enjoying the monitor, the thread is riddled with a lot of issues. Infact though what I have noticed is outside reviews like Amazon, Newegg, from what ive scanned seems to be a little more positive in terms of experiences for some of these monitors. But this thread isn't one that I feel inspires a person to buy one, have you read this thread in its entirety?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just going by the vibe if gotten from this thread in particular. Just saying it feels more like a smaller portion of people are enjoying the monitor, the thread is riddled with a lot of issues. Infact though what I have noticed is outside reviews like Amazon, Newegg, from what ive scanned seems to be a little more positive in terms of experiences for some of these monitors. But this thread isn't one that I feel inspires a person to buy one, have you read this thread in its entirety?


I've been following both X34 threads religiously - the first one since the beginning of 2015, when rumours of this panel first surfaced.

What you're seeing at this forum is a fraction of the people who own this monitor. Understand, as well, that there are a couple of really toxic people at this forum, who are fanning the flames. Disagree with these people about anything, and you'll be faced with an all out attack on your person.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I've been following both X34 threads religiously - the first one since the beginning of 2015, when rumours of this panel first surfaced.
> 
> What you're seeing at this forum is a fraction of the people who own this monitor. Understand, as well, that there are a couple of really toxic people at this forum, who are fanning the flames. Disagree with these people about anything, and you'll be faced with an all out attack on your person.


Believe me ultimately I just want to find a kick ass monitor, and this thread I'm not trying to say anyone is doing anything wrong but after I read it I just felt a bit deflated from buying this particular monitor, doesn't mean I wont...but the issue I have is I bought a XB271HU that is arriving today and I'm torn on it all as my setup is using a single 980 ti, I have a high end rig just never been an sli fan much. But I feel the monitor I have coming would be perfect although I'm worried that simply jumping up in hz isn't enough to merit the 900 I spent on it, know what I mean? Because I already have a pb278q which has been a nice nice monitor since 2013, but the X34 I sort of caught after I ordered the 271 and I'm feeling with my setup this monitor is the way to go for that popping "wow" factor. But from what I'm gathering my 980 ti will run it, but I probably cant max games anymore or AA which is fine...im sure the monitor will cover some of those grounds, I just wish more folks with single 980tis could pop up and let me know how this baby is with it.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Believe me ultimately I just want to find a kick ass monitor, and this thread I'm not trying to say anyone is doing anything wrong but after I read it I just felt a bit deflated from buying this particular monitor, doesn't mean I wont...but the issue I have is I bought a XB271HU that is arriving today and I'm torn on it all as my setup is using a single 980 ti, I have a high end rig just never been an sli fan much. But I feel the monitor I have coming would be perfect although I'm worried that simply jumping up in hz isn't enough to merit the 900 I spent on it, know what I mean? Because I already have a pb278q which has been a nice nice monitor since 2013, but the X34 I sort of caught after I ordered the 271 and I'm feeling with my setup this monitor is the way to go for that popping "wow" factor. But from what I'm gathering my 980 ti will run it, but I probably cant max games anymore or AA which is fine...im sure the monitor will cover some of those grounds, I just wish more folks with single 980tis could pop up and let me know how this baby is with it.


I can tell you how the xb271hu is with a single 980ti:

Glorious


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> I can tell you how the xb271hu is with a single 980ti:
> 
> Glorious


Haha Danny, that's the thing... I feel both monitors are glorious, why can't I decide which to go with... What is wrong with me? Lmao


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Haha Danny, that's the thing... I feel both monitors are glorious, why can't I decide which to go with... What is wrong with me? Lmao


No worries at all....check out the xb271, and if it doesn't blow your mind, return it and try the x34!

Win-win


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> No worries at all....check out the xb271, and if it doesn't blow your mind, return it and try the x34!
> 
> Win-win


My only major question tho, how does amazons return actually work? I have 30 days but does that keep me out of restock fees, because man a 150 hit to a restock fee sucks







especially since I'm about at the borderline here with where I'm wanting to be cash wise.

I looked it up but I guess the restock fee is just big time, and everyone says just keep returning them but that adds up hah, that's why I feel I'm missing something with the return policy


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> My only major question tho, how does amazons return actually work? I have 30 days but does that keep me out of restock fees, because man a 150 hit to a restock fee sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially since I'm about at the borderline here with where I'm wanting to be cash wise.
> 
> I looked it up but I guess the restock fee is just big time, and everyone says just keep returning them but that adds up hah, that's why I feel I'm missing something with the return policy


Well if you perceive, say a horrible disparity in uniformity I don't think Amazon will try to recoup a restocking fee


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Well if you perceive, say a horrible disparity in uniformity I don't think Amazon will try to recoup a restocking fee


Yea that's what I figured. Just wasn't sure if they'd be down with a total cancelation or like switching my order if I returned a defective unit.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Yea that's what I figured. Just wasn't sure if they'd be down with a total cancelation or like switching my order if I returned a defective unit.


Amazon is awesome when it comes to that kinda stuff


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Amazon is awesome when it comes to that kinda stuff


Good stuff, I did most of my big time purchases over the years with Newegg and games and stuff more with amazon, haven't really bought larger purchase from Amazon so wasn't sure. My last monitor I did a switch or two but never did full refund.

But in any case, my xb271hu arrived so I'll fire it up and see







but I am just wishing I ordered the x34 first to simply see haha


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just going by the vibe if gotten from this thread in particular. Just saying it feels more like a smaller portion of people are enjoying the monitor, the thread is riddled with a lot of issues. Infact though what I have noticed is outside reviews like Amazon, Newegg, from what ive scanned seems to be a little more positive in terms of experiences for some of these monitors. But this thread isn't one that I feel inspires a person to buy one, have you read this thread in its entirety?


Thats not how it works and you being on this forum, should know that. People come to forums to complain, they seek them out to vent their frustration with the situation. We all do it, this thread is VERY clear that thats pretty much all it's about.
People that are happy with their units are enjoying them and not posting on the forums. I sent one back because it didn't hit 100hz and got another one that does. that was the only issue with the first one. A bit of IPS glow with both but nothing worth sending them back. In the end, it's by a large margin, the best monitor I've ever had (coming from my Dell 3011U)


----------



## funfordcobra

I'll never take anyone seriously that has only posted in ONE thread.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Thats not how it works and you being on this forum, should know that. People come to forums to complain, they seek them out to vent their frustration with the situation. We all do it, this thread is VERY clear that thats pretty much all it's about.
> People that are happy with their units are enjoying them and not posting on the forums. I sent one back because it didn't hit 100hz and got another one that does. that was the only issue with the first one. A bit of IPS glow with both but nothing worth sending them back. In the end, it's by a large margin, the best monitor I've ever had (coming from my Dell 3011U)


No absolutely I know that. I wasn't sayin it in terms of people simply complaining to complain, but in using a gauge for a 900 to 1200 purchase we use reviews and opinions to gather our mindset on what we want to do. And reading this thread has more people frustrated it seems, which is a shame, as I'd rather be reading more folks happy with their product is all.. So that's my stance on it.

I been buying gear and building machines since 1990, and I simply get frustrated more these days with the lack of quality coming from companies with display units in particular. They just seem they have little care in putting out quality units, just seems every monitor these days have major issues in one form or another snd that's why making choices become harder.

For this monitor, absolutely I know there are people enjoying it... But I guess when I use forums I hope too run into a higher percentage reporting in enjoying their items than the other way around, since it's what I'm using as a gauge. That's all mainly.


----------



## Dr Mad

The Predator X34 is a really good monitor if you're lucky enough to get one without these f**kiing annoying scanlines that appear when FPS drift away from the frequency you set in the OSD.
I tried up to 5 monitors for 2 months and all of them had scanlines (with OC & Gsync ON). Also, I could see them in the desktop at 100hz by moving a plain color box over the screen, though it's less prominent than in 3D.

All X34 I got weren't equally affected by these scanlines and the last one was the better and had no BLB, really good color uniformity and no coil whine.
But at 40-50fps, scanlines were really visible in Witcher 3, for example.

At 3 weeks from the PG348Q launch date, I think it's a better option to wait and see if it's "scanlines free" but honestly, I have doubts about that. Same panel and same Gsync unit.


----------



## funfordcobra

I've gone through 7 myself, so people that say that there is a large amount of good units out there is completely asinine or they are completely ignorant to computer displays. No matter how many zeniths you bought in 86..


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've gone through 7 myself, so people that say that there is a large amount of good units out there is completely asinine or they are completely ignorant to computer displays. No matter how many zeniths you bought in 86..


I can see how after spending this much on a display any little defect would be annoying. That's why the 95Hz bothers me.

For me though the scanlines are not a big deal at all. I really have to put mine in a specific circumstance/settings that I don't see 99% of the time and then actively try to look for them. I don't think I would ever leave a game at settings that would let run consistently below 50fps.

If the choice is Acer or ASUS both with IPS, 21:9, gsync and 100Hz, and they both have the same panel with scanlines I still rank the experience of this screen far above any I have ever owned. On top of that this was cheaper than my Ultrasharp 3008WFP and U2711s.


----------



## x3sphere

Mine has the scanlines as well (though apart from the G-Sync demo, I've not been able to notice them in normal use). I still rank this monitor above any other one I have owned, and by a large margin (LG UM95, PG279Q, and Dell 3008WFP). If you want a problem free monitor well one doesn't exist at the moment, even the $3K+ OLEDs are not perfect. Just read the OLED threads at AVS, they are full of complaints on vignetting and DSE.


----------



## RGSPro

I think I can feel a similarity between display fanatics and audiophiles. Don't mean that in a negative way, some people just like things the way they like em. I am sure if I went back and look at my 3008WFP the day I got it and evaluated it the same way I have been the X34 I would find way more flaws.


----------



## Savatage79

Well I got my new monitor setup, I have running currently the XB271HU...just got it a little bit ago and fired it up. And again I had a 1440 ips monitor that I felt was pretty awesome for the time ive used it, in comparison I definitely like this monitor...I might have to switch to my old one just to compare a bit more, but I mean I like this monitor...however I'm not 100% sure yet that the jump from my 1440p to this is worth the 900 bones, again I think in game its looking awesome but I'm not sure if I'm getting that wow pop factor that I was looking for in a 900 buck upgrade.

So heres my question, did anyone here order the XB271HU...get it, end up sending it back for an X34 and found the X34 to be the better overall purchase?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I think I can feel a similarity between display fanatics and audiophiles. Don't mean that in a negative way, some people just like things the way they like em. I am sure if I went back and look at my 3008WFP the day I got it and evaluated it the same way I have been the X34 I would find way more flaws.


You're so right


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Well I got my new monitor setup, I have running currently the XB271HU...just got it a little bit ago and fired it up. And again I had a 1440 ips monitor that I felt was pretty awesome for the time ive used it, in comparison I definitely like this monitor...I might have to switch to my old one just to compare a bit more, but I mean I like this monitor...however I'm not 100% sure yet that the jump from my 1440p to this is worth the 900 bones, again I think in game its looking awesome but I'm not sure if I'm getting that wow pop factor that I was looking for in a 900 buck upgrade.
> 
> So heres my question, did anyone here order the XB271HU...get it, end up sending it back for an X34 and found the X34 to be the better overall purchase?


As a XB270HU's owner since launch, I can tell you that if I played X34' lottery for 2 months, it's because I think 21/9 is a far better game experience. It was quite painful to return back to XB270HU everytime I had to send X34 back.

But as I said, I'd advise you to wait at least until PG348Q or forthcoming new LG 21/9 freesync displays are out.
Until then, XB271HU is a really good monitor to play with, especially when you didn't experience 21/9 34' yet.

Really, I could easily deal with 3-5 dead pixels for a scanlines free panel.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> As a XB270HU's owner since launch, I can tell you that if I played X34' lottery for 2 months, it's because I think 21/9 is a far better game experience. It was quite painful to return back to XB270HU everytime I had to send X34 back.
> 
> But as I said, I'd advise you to wait at least until PG348Q or forthcoming new LG 21/9 freesync displays are out.
> Until then, XB271HU is a really good monitor to play with, especially when you didn't experience 21/9 34' yet.
> 
> Really, I could easily deal with 3-5 dead pixels for a scanlines free panel.


But the thing is currently I sort of cant keep the 271 and still plan for the new monitors you suggested. I can keep the 271, and just roll with it for a couple years or return this and either hold my money til the new stuff comes out, or I can buy the x34 and see how that wows me.

And the problem I have with waiting for new stuff is like, I'm sure when those drop and if there are issues people will advise to "wait for ___" which would come out in the fall or something, like the cycle just never seems to stop with PC parts so I sort of have to just throw down and hunker in somewhere.

What my dilemma is mainly is how much of a wow factor is the X34 over the 271, and if my 980 ti SC can run it at least as well as it ran games using my previous 1440p monitor.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> But the thing is currently I sort of cant keep the 271 and still plan for the new monitors you suggested. I can keep the 271, and just roll with it for a couple years or return this and either hold my money til the new stuff comes out, or I can buy the x34 and see how that wows me.
> 
> And the problem I have with waiting for new stuff is like, I'm sure when those drop and if there are issues people will advise to "wait for ___" which would come out in the fall or something, like the cycle just never seems to stop with PC parts so I sort of have to just throw down and hunker in somewhere.
> 
> What my dilemma is mainly is how much of a wow factor is the X34 over the 271, and if my 980 ti SC can run it at least as well as it ran games using my previous 1440p monitor.


Can u buy one on Amazon and compare it side-by-side with the xb271? Then just keep the one u like more and return the other. It's not a given that you'll prefer 21:9. I personally prefer 16:9 (although 21:9 is definitely awesome, too)


----------



## Savatage79

I wish I could danny, would make things easier. Just don't have the expendable funds to also order the X34 as well.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> I wish I could danny, would make things easier. Just don't have the expendable funds to also order the X34 as well.


I hear ya, it is a lotta cheddah


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> And the problem I have with waiting for new stuff is like, I'm sure when those drop and if there are issues people will advise to "wait for ___" which would come out in the fall or something, like the cycle just never seems to stop with PC parts so I sort of have to just throw down and hunker in somewhere.
> 
> What my dilemma is mainly is how much of a wow factor is the X34 over the 271, and if my 980 ti SC can run it at least as well as it ran games using my previous 1440p monitor.


I understand but the difference here is that PG348Q should be available in 3 weeks.
What you can do is to send XB271 back and try X34 on Amazon and if by any chance you win the lottery, so you won't need to pay attention to PG348Q.
Otherwise, if you're not satisfied, then you should be allowed to return your X34 and ask an exchange for the Asus one.

Problem is, how far you can go with Amazon but I think it should be ok.

A single 980ti (1550/3800) can handle Witcher 3 everything maxed (with some graphic modes) 55 avg at 3440x1440 and 40-50 fps in vegetation areas of GTA5 (MSAA 2X, grass ultra, advanced everything ON and 70% extended distance scaling.
(This is with 5960X / Rampage 5 / 32Gb)

This is relatively low FPS but Gsync is working great for these games.

980ti should be plenty enough for this year and you may upgrade when high end Pascal comes out if you need to. (Q4 2016 / Q1 2017 ?)


----------



## Savatage79

I think I've just been sold on it, did a youtube search and checked some videos of thr x34 running with a single 980 ti and I'm impressed.. I think jumping up in size in general will simply feel right overall coming from a pretty nice monitor.. Plus the x34 being able to do 100hz I think with gsync is pretty solid

With what you guys been sayin and those vids, I think I'm definitely sold


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> For this monitor, absolutely I know there are people enjoying it... But I guess when I use forums I hope too run into a higher percentage reporting in enjoying their items than the other way around, since it's what I'm using as a gauge. That's all mainly.


That type of thread is few and far between lol. If you were to go over every monitor with a fine tooth comb, you'd find flaws in every one. Heck look at how expensive OLED TV's are and they have a TON of flaws, that doesn't stop people who want them from buying them because they are by far, the best PQ you can get. This is the first type of monitor like this out, there will be issues, some will be a big deal, some will be personal preference whether they can be lived with. It's an expensive monitor but that doesn't mean it's going to not have issues just because it's expensive, thats something people don't seem to get. It's easy to return it and go with something else if the issues can't be lived with.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> That type of thread is few and far between lol. If you were to go over every monitor with a fine tooth comb, you'd find flaws in every one. Heck look at how expensive OLED TV's are and they have a TON of flaws, that doesn't stop people who want them from buying them because they are by far, the best PQ you can get. This is the first type of monitor like this out, there will be issues, some will be a big deal, some will be personal preference whether they can be lived with. It's an expensive monitor but that doesn't mean it's going to not have issues just because it's expensive, thats something people don't seem to get. It's easy to return it and go with something else if the issues can't be lived with.


I get that, and I know that just about every product will have flaws. I just go by how I feel after certain threads....sometimes a thread either gets you pumped or it leaves you feeling a little let down, this thread just didn't pump me up...doesn't mean that I'm not pumped to try the monitor nor did it mean that there aren't folks here that's help me make my decisions. But reading other reviews say on amazon and newegg, in general just left a more positive feeling for me. Not saying that in a negative way, just that the folks here had issues and reported them and dicussed them a little more than I would of hoped to see visiting the thread, that's all.

But I'm gonna snag the monitor and go from there, ive seen enough now from vids and other positive posts that I'm gonna try it out here once I get my refund from amazon in a couple days.


----------



## TheGovernment

I think you will love it. I was on the fence about 21:9 and honestly had no intention on even getting this monitor.... Then I saw a samsung 34" 21:9 at my local PC store, tried it out and bought the monitor that day. It's really awesome. JC3, Squad, BF4 etc, they just shine in 21:9.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I think you will love it. I was on the fence about 21:9 and honestly had no intention on even getting this monitor.... Then I saw a samsung 34" 21:9 at my local PC store, tried it out and bought the monitor that day. It's really awesome. JC3, Squad, BF4 etc, they just shine in 21:9.


Love hearing that type of feedback. I hope I get a decent one, but I'll be OK to play the lotto a bit with it. I just wish I'd of ordered this one first before the 271, I just assumed I wouldn't be able to run it but the info I've read and videos I've seen show I can power it decently. Really pumped to put my order in.


----------



## x3sphere

Yeah a single 980 Ti is a good match with this resolution. Sure you won't be getting 100 Hz locked in more recent games, but I've been seeing around 70-80 average in many games I play. I could spring for another 980 Ti but I'm not a fan of SLI either so will wait for Pascal.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Yeah a single 980 Ti is a good match with this resolution. Sure you won't be getting 100 Hz locked in more recent games, but I've been seeing around 70-80 average in many games I play. I could spring for another 980 Ti but I'm not a fan of SLI either so will wait for Pascal.


70 to 80 is definitely solid, good to hear man


----------



## Savatage79

Well I've decided officially on this monitor, gonna stop thinking about other setups. Ncix has it listed in Stock, but when I went to order it said pre order and only ground shipping.

How often has Newegg and amazon restocked it guys?


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Well I've decided officially on this monitor, gonna stop thinking about other setups. Ncix has it listed in Stock, but when I went to order it said pre order and only ground shipping.
> 
> How often has Newegg and amazon restocked it guys?


It seems Newegg is getting some every couple of weeks. I wouldn't buy from Amazon since they are letting 3rd parties sell it for way above MSRP. I plan on buying it (if I don't get spooked and decide to wait for pg348q) from Provantage for $125 less before shipping and tax. According to another member Provantage should have stock by the 20th. With this monitor it will take patience to get.
http://www.provantage.com/acer-um-cx1aa-a01~7ACEP0F9.htm


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> It seems Newegg is getting some every couple of weeks. I wouldn't buy from Amazon since they are letting 3rd parties sell it for way above MSRP. I plan on buying it (if I don't get spooked and decide to wait for pg348q) from Provantage for $125 less before shipping and tax.
> 
> http://www.provantage.com/acer-um-cx1aa-a01~7ACEP0F9.htm


What sucks is this morning it was on amazon from a 3rd party for just under 1200 bucks, and I just didn't get there in time.

How is provantage, never ordered from them ever or even heard of them honestly.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> What sucks is this morning it was on amazon from a 3rd party for just under 1200 bucks, and I just didn't get there in time.
> 
> How is provantage, never ordered from them ever or even heard of them honestly.


According to another member here they are great. Even let him keep his existing x34 until his replacement came and didn't charge him a temporary hold on his CC until he shipped back his existing x34. Seems like a great company. There were some issues with his first panel.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/PROVANTAGE_Corporation

http://www.bizrate.com/ratings_guide/merchant_detail__mid--21449.html

Note, I don't work for them but am just looking for the best price.


----------



## Xunaka

I am having some incredibly odd issues with this monitor, the panel seemed perfect for a while but I'm beginning to notice tearing when the monitor approaches max FPS if it's set to 60hz and it hits 60FPS I get tearing, 100HZ and 100FPS it tears as well. This occurs only with G-sync enabled, if I use v-sync it's fine. I captured the test on video, I switched over to the scan line option since the camera could not show you the pendulum test accurately.

https://youtu.be/c7G7G_aQzn4

You can see it pretty obviously happening here so I guess I'll be returning it to Amazon which is really sad because I loved everything about this monitor.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> I am having some incredibly odd issues with this monitor, the panel seemed perfect for a while but I'm beginning to notice tearing when the monitor approaches max FPS if it's set to 60hz and it hits 60FPS I get tearing, 100HZ and 100FPS it tears as well. This occurs only with G-sync enabled, if I use v-sync it's fine. I captured the test on video, I switched over to the scan line option since the camera could not show you the pendulum test accurately.
> 
> https://youtu.be/c7G7G_aQzn4
> 
> You can see it pretty obviously happening here so I guess I'll be returning it to Amazon which is really sad because I loved everything about this monitor.


That's normal - just how GSync works not anything to do with this monitor.

It operates within a range - 30 to 100 for this monitor. Once you hit 100, G-Sync is no longer active so it'll fall back to VSync and if you don't have VSync on tearing will be noticeable.

If you don't want to use VSync you can set a max FPS cap in another app like rivatuner, set it to 99.9 FPS. That way G-Sync will always be on.


----------



## Metros

We coming up to 8 issues with this ACER Predator X34 now and two recalls, is ACER going for "Highest number of problems" award 2016.

It could be the way Gsync works, does it happen at any other refresh rates or FPS, or does it do it at the exact refresh rate (when FPS hits it) if it does it only at 100hz when at 100 FPS, it would be the way Gsync works. However it should not be that noticeable (due to only being a small amount over)


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> That's normal - just how GSync works not anything to do with this monitor.
> 
> It operates within a range - 30 to 100 for this monitor. Once you hit 100, G-Sync is no longer active so it'll fall back to VSync and if you don't have VSync on tearing will be noticeable.
> 
> If you don't want to use VSync you can set a max FPS cap in another app like rivatuner, set it to 99.9 FPS. That way G-Sync will always be on.


Wait so this isn't so much a problem then? My last monitor was a 144hz the first ROG swift so I never went over 144FPS to have this happen. So I guess if this is normal behavior then my panel actually has no issue?

I never noticed the issue before today which must imply I've not gone over 100 FPS, I noticed it playing Ori and the blind forest which admittedly isn't a very demanding game FPS wise.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> Wait so this isn't so much a problem then? My last monitor was a 144hz the first ROG swift so I never went over 144FPS to have this happen. So I guess if this is normal behavior then my panel actually has no issue?
> 
> I never noticed the issue before today which must imply I've not gone over 100 FPS, I noticed it playing Ori and the blind forest which admittedly isn't a very demanding game FPS wise.


It should not be that prominent, due to only being a few FPS over the refresh rate. It should not even be noticeable at all, according to reviewers at 100hz


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It should not be that prominent, due to only being a few FPS over the refresh rate. It should not even be noticeable at all, according to reviewers at 100hz


Hmm, Yeah if I put it at 98 or 99 it's fine as soon as it hits 100 it starts. I don't suppose you can toss me a link to that review eh? I have about a day to decide if I want to return this


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> Hmm, Yeah if I put it at 98 or 99 it's fine as soon as it hits 100 it starts.


And that's normal. G-Sync is no longer active once you hit the max refresh rate of the monitor.

Default behavior in the NV drivers is to turn VSync on when this happens, but since you turned it off, you'll get tearing.

Like I said you can set an FPS cap through an external program like rivatuner to avoid this, if you don't want to use VSync at all.


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> And that's normal. G-Sync is no longer active once you hit the max refresh rate of the monitor.
> 
> Default behavior in the NV drivers is to turn VSync on when this happens, but since you turned it off, you'll get tearing.
> 
> Like I said you can set an FPS cap through an external program like rivatuner to avoid this, if you don't want to use VSync at all.


Well you were 100% correct, I messed around with the nvidia control panel on v-sync options and turned it on I went over 100 FPS and bam perfect. Thanks man I would've returned this monitor without ever knowing this wasn't an issue.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> Well you were 100% correct, I messed around with the nvidia control panel on v-sync options and turned it on I went over 100 FPS and bam perfect. Thanks man I would've returned this monitor without ever knowing this wasn't an issue.


No problem, glad you got it sorted


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> Well you were 100% correct, I messed around with the nvidia control panel on v-sync options and turned it on I went over 100 FPS and bam perfect. Thanks man I would've returned this monitor without ever knowing this wasn't an issue.


I would not turn V-Sync on, it is one of the worst settings you can use, due to the amount of input lag it introduces, have you tried enabling DSR (it will reduce FPS, so you do not go over the 100hz) also it should not be like that, you should not notice any tearing at 100hz and 104 FPS, as it is a small amount over the refresh rate.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would not turn V-Sync on, it is one of the worst settings you can use, due to the amount of input lag it introduces, have you tried enabling DSR (it will reduce FPS, so you do not go over the 100hz) also it should not be like that, you should not notice any tearing at 100hz and 104 FPS, as it is a small amount over the refresh rate.


It doesn't matter if it's only a small amount over. I've also had the one of the 144 Hz panels and it worked the same way. Above 144 without VSync you could instantly see tearing. I will say that tearing is less noticeable at higher refresh rates, but in a test pattern like the one he was using it's going to be extremely noticeable still.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's only a small amount over. I've also had the one of the 144 Hz panels and it worked the same way. Above 144 without VSync you could instantly see tearing. I will say that tearing is less noticeable at higher refresh rates, but in a test pattern like the one he was using it's going to be extremely noticeable still.


However if you do 70 FPS at 60hz, there will not be much difference, however if you was doing 120 FPS at 60hz, there will be screen tearing. The difference is too small and there is only a few more frames being rendered at once, this should not be so prominent when gaming.


----------



## -terabyte-

I would just limit the card to 99-100 FPS and be done with it without enabling V-Sync. There's no point in going over the refresh rate of the monitor anyway, at least for me.


----------



## Dr Mad

Since Nvidia released the driver allowing Gsync in Window Mode (last summer if'm right), we need to enable Vsync on NVCP and for those using SLI, enable "Vsync ON - Smooth".
This way, FPS are systematically capped to the max display's frequency.
If you let these options OFF, then FPS will go higher and you'll get tearing.
So there is no need to use FPS limiter such as Riva Tuner etc.

Also, from my experience, enabling Vsync (in Gsync mode) do not bring more input lag.


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Since Nvidia released the driver allowing Gsync in Window Mode (last summer if'm right), we need to enable Vsync on NVCP and for those using SLI, enable "Vsync ON - Smooth".
> This way, FPS are systematically capped to the max display's frequency.
> If you let these options OFF, then FPS will go higher and you'll get tearing.
> So there is no need to use FPS limiter such as Riva Tuner etc.
> 
> Also, from my experience, enabling Vsync (in Gsync mode) do not bring more input lag.


I am running SLI and did just this, I haven't seen any hit to performance with V-Sync on. The website does say you will take a hit though, given that I'm running 2 980 TI I'd imagine I'll never notice it

Taken from Nvidia's website
Quote:


> What is Smooth Vsync?
> Smooth Vsync is a new technology that can reduce stutter when Vsync is enabled and SLI is active.
> 
> When SLI is active and natural frame rates of games are below the refresh rate of your monitor, traditional vsync forces frame rates to quickly oscillate between the refresh rate and half the refresh rate (for example, between 60Hz and 30Hz). This variation is often perceived as stutter. Smooth Vsync improves this by locking into the sustainable frame rate of your game and only increasing the frame rate if the game performance moves sustainably above the refresh rate of your monitor. This does lower the average framerate of your game, but the experience in many cases is far better.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> He said it might be able to go above 100 Hz too, interesting
> 
> Also February 1 ship date


Worth waiting then!


----------



## writer21

Quick question... Can I use this monitor at 144hz 1440p with black bars or is 100hz the limit with G-sync?


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Quick question... Can I use this monitor at 144hz 1440p with black bars or is 100hz the limit with G-sync?


100hz is the limit of the panel


----------



## Savatage79

Just damn, I want to give acer my money but they apparently don't want it lol

Thing is waiting for the Asus version, I'm not sure I want to dive in as first batch of owners given the problems.

Here's my main question, and only reason I keep asking stuff is because I just can't order it yet else it'd of been done lol but my question is this, is this probably one of the better current monitors you can buy to sort of future proof yourself awhile in that department? With games utilizing that resolution more and pascal cards coming, I'd like to think this resolution at 100hz should be a solid upgrade for a nice few years.


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just damn, I want to give acer my money but they apparently don't want it lol
> 
> Thing is waiting for the Asus version, I'm not sure I want to dive in as first batch of owners given the problems.
> 
> Here's my main question, and only reason I keep asking stuff is because I just can't order it yet else it'd of been done lol but my question is this, is this probably one of the better current monitors you can buy to sort of future proof yourself awhile in that department? With games utilizing that resolution more and pascal cards coming, I'd like to think this resolution at 100hz should be a solid upgrade for a nice few years.


Not sure you can really future proof anything that said its a 34" 21:9 IPS display with 100hz, it's really more than most people even need and 100hz is plenty. I'm not sure why people wait the Asus model when it's the exact same LG panel. The difference will the bezel

Bandwidth limitations of display port 1.2 will keep this current generation mostly where it is, where the next DP generation takes us will probably be higher resolution 4k monitors moving faster than 60hz


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> Not sure you can really future proof anything that said its a 34" 21:9 IPS display with 100hz, it's really more than most people even need and 100hz is plenty. I'm not sure why people wait the Asus model when it's the exact same LG panel. The difference will the bezel
> 
> Bandwidth limitations of display port 1.2 will keep this current generation mostly where it is, where the next DP generation takes us will probably be higher resolution 4k monitors moving faster than 60hz


Yes I just mean more or less a worthy upgrade that will always get boosts with upcoming gpus. Just somethin that will give one satisfaction for the time being, that's what I sort of look for.

Yea the Asus model doesn't tempt me, I just want to order the x34 already


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Yes I just mean more or less a worthy upgrade that will always get boosts with upcoming gpus. Just somethin that will give one satisfaction for the time being, that's what I sort of look for.
> 
> Yea the Asus model doesn't tempt me, I just want to order the x34 already


My 2x 980ti are frequently maxing out most this on this panel so I'm happy with it as far as that goes. I'm sure as games become more demanding it'll have diminishing returns but your GPU will be the biggest purchase towards future movement not your panel.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just damn, I want to give acer my money but they apparently don't want it lol
> 
> Thing is waiting for the Asus version, I'm not sure I want to dive in as first batch of owners given the problems.
> 
> Here's my main question, and only reason I keep asking stuff is because I just can't order it yet else it'd of been done lol but my question is this, is this probably one of the better current monitors you can buy to sort of future proof yourself awhile in that department? With games utilizing that resolution more and pascal cards coming, I'd like to think this resolution at 100hz should be a solid upgrade for a nice few years.


Heck these 100hz 3440x1440 monitors are already obsolete. Dell has a 4k 120hz amoled monitor now that's the cutting edge. In the next 5 years I'm sure we will have 8k 144hz 21:9 amoled monitors at the forefront.

In all honesty I'd say right now is the worst time possible to try to buy a monitor to "future proof" since the big boom on tablets and smart phones are pushing panel technology at such a huge pace at the moment and the ceiling on resolution seems to be at the very least 8k.

That said, when you want/need/can afford an upgrade, you should do it. If you wait for things to level out, you are in for a long wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Yes I just mean more or less a worthy upgrade that will always get boosts with upcoming gpus. Just somethin that will give one satisfaction for the time being, that's what I sort of look for.
> 
> Yea the Asus model doesn't tempt me, I just want to order the x34 already


The next batch of X34's post recall is supposed to ship on the 18th, so the difference between the Acer now or the Asus later is 2 weeks or less.


----------



## Savatage79

Lol I knew I shouldn't of used the term future proof.

I upgrade stuff every 2 years or so. And I'm not one that believes in chasing the wind with pc parts..

No matter what someone lists as a great purchase, the day it releases somethin better is in the works..i just look at it in incremental windows, what is something I don't have that I can enjoy for a year or two or three until I'm itching to buy yet again something new.

That's my goal and how I've rolled since building pcs starting in early 90s


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Heck these 100hz 3440x1440 monitors are already obsolete. Dell has a 4k 120hz amoled monitor now that's the cutting edge. In the next 5 years I'm sure we will have 8k 144hz 21:9 amoled monitors at the forefront.
> 
> In all honesty I'd say right now is the worst time possible to try to buy a monitor to "future proof" since the big boom on tablets and smart phones are pushing panel technology at such a huge pace at the moment and the ceiling on resolution seems to be at the very least 8k.
> 
> That said, when you want/need/can afford an upgrade, you should do it. If you wait for things to level out, you are in for a long wait.
> The next batch of X34's post recall is supposed to ship on the 18th, so the difference between the Acer now or the Asus later is 2 weeks or less.


I guess it's how you view your purchases, that dell monitor has no adaptive sync.. and good luck hitting 120hz in 4k I have the Acer 4k 60hz panel and with 2 980 I still struggled to get 60FPS constantly in high end games.

I've also owned a 144hz TN ROG panel, the big leap between that and the new generation was IPS display vs TN. I can honestly say I don't notice a difference of 100hz to 144hz

Buy what makes you happy man, I mean I totally get it as someone who has upgraded their 4k TV twice in the past year and half.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

No, the Dell UP3017Q is not out yet and probably won't be until the end of the year 2016. Most likely because it will require DisplayPort 1.3 in order to achieve those kind of refresh rates @ UHD resolution (3840 x 2160). There is no guarantee that Nvidia and AMD next-gen cards will have DP 1.3 output, so don't hold your breath. Also, it does NOT have any kind of dynamic refresh rate technology (G-Sync or FreeSync). That means this monitor is a 'no go' for most gamers


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> Not sure you can really future proof anything that said its a 34" 21:9 IPS display with 100hz, it's really more than most people even need and 100hz is plenty. I'm not sure why people wait the Asus model when it's the exact same LG panel. The difference will the bezel
> 
> Bandwidth limitations of display port 1.2 will keep this current generation mostly where it is, where the next DP generation takes us will probably be higher resolution 4k monitors moving faster than 60hz


Why would you want to get the ACER Predator X34 with all these issues. The ASUS PG348Q has had a longer production time, so most of these issues will be fixed, also it seems the ASUS PG348Q is 100hz out of the box. You get 3 years warranty as well, the panel is not the problem it is ACER QC


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> No, the Dell UP3017Q is not out yet and probably won't be until the end of the year 2016. Most likely because it will require DisplayPort 1.3 in order to achieve those kind of refresh rates @ UHD resolution (3840 x 2160). There is no guarantee that Nvidia and AMD next-gen cards will have DP 1.3 output, so don't hold your breath. Also, it does NOT have any kind of dynamic refresh rate technology (G-Sync or FreeSync). That means this monitor is a 'no go' for most gamers


I don't think even DP 1.3 can hit 4k 120hz with 10-bit color. I never would have thought cable technology would be the one to hold back the industry, but here we are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Why would you want to get the ACER Predator X34 with all these issues. The ASUS PG348Q has had a longer production time, so most of these issues will be fixed, also it seems the ASUS PG348Q is 100hz out of the box. You get 3 years warranty as well, the panel is not the problem it is ACER QC


they are literally the same parts. Any problem one of them has, the other will also have.

The only real difference will be the bezel and the stand.

Kind of like how a Chevrolet 1500 and a GM 1500 pick-up truck are the same thing with different badges.


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Why would you want to get the ACER Predator X34 with all these issues. The ASUS PG348Q has had a longer production time, so most of these issues will be fixed, also it seems the ASUS PG348Q is 100hz out of the box. You get 3 years warranty as well, the panel is not the problem it is ACER QC


In my experience both vendors are panel lottery, I have a perfect X34 so why would I want to play the panel lottery with Asus? Where have you read that PG348Q is 100hz out of the box? My understanding was it's overclocked the exact same was as the X34. As an original adopter of the ROG swift I had horrible problems with Asus QC as well.

Acer also provides a 3 year warranty as well.

But I am by no means advocating one or the other, I personally like the overall aesthetics of the X34 more than the PG34


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> In my experience both vendors are panel lottery, I have a perfect X34 so why would I want to play the panel lottery with Asus? Where have you read that PG348Q is 100hz out of the box? My understanding was it's overclocked the exact same was as the X34. As an original adopter of the ROG swift I had horrible problems with Asus QC as well.
> 
> Acer also provides a 3 year warranty as well.
> 
> But I am by no means advocating one or the other, I personally like the overall aesthetics of the X34 more than the PG34


ACER has a two year warranty in the UK, it was on PCPER podcast about the out of the box 100hz, also every article on the ASUS PG348Q does not say anything about overclocking (CES 2016) unlike the ACER Predator X34

The panel is not the problem, it was ACER QC, why is why they managed to fix the wake up issue.


----------



## blackforce

acer is nothing but problems, and the pg348q will come clocked out of the box at 100hz. i sent the acer back for a full refund i don't play this change out game. acer is trash and if asus pg348q have the same problems then it will be trash also. then i will wait for the 4k 120hz dell. my asus pg278q tn is doing just fine with no problems.


----------



## Savatage79

https://pcmonitors.info/asus/asus-pg348q-100hz-curved-ultrawide-ips/

That states it's a 60hz monitor with 100hz OC capability, didn't see out of the box 100hz


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> acer is nothing but problems, and the pg348q will come clocked out of the box at 100hz. i sent the acer back for a full refund i don't play this change out game. acer is trash and if asus pg348q have the same problems then it will be trash also. then i will wait for the 4k 120hz dell. my pg278q tn is doing just fine with no problems.


I'm quite literally surprised that a selling point is that they've pre overclocked the panel to 100hz.. It literally is opening up the OSD and switching it to 100


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> No, the Dell UP3017Q is not out yet and probably won't be until the end of the year 2016. Most likely because it will require DisplayPort 1.3 in order to achieve those kind of refresh rates @ UHD resolution (3840 x 2160). There is no guarantee that Nvidia and AMD next-gen cards will have DP 1.3 output, so don't hold your breath. Also, it does NOT have any kind of dynamic refresh rate technology (G-Sync or FreeSync). That means this monitor is a 'no go' for most gamers


The Dell OLED is coming out soon actually, March 31.

But yes, I would never spend that kind of money on a monitor without adaptive sync.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> I'm quite literally surprised that a selling point is that they've pre overclocked the panel to 100hz.. It literally is opening up the OSD and switching it to 100


why? people buy pre-overclocked GPU's all the time. Same people who pay an extra $50 bucks for the EVGA "Superclocked" gpu's would buy the Asus over the Acer I would think. Probably the same people who buy the "extended warranty" on parts from a retailer.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/asus/asus-pg348q-100hz-curved-ultrawide-ips/
> 
> That states it's a 60hz monitor with 100hz OC capability, didn't see out of the box 100hz


This place says it is 100hz out of the box

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyze9rRP47A


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> I'm quite literally surprised that a selling point is that they've pre overclocked the panel to 100hz.. It literally is opening up the OSD and switching it to 100


Switching to OSD, person says "I got 100hz, NO, screen flickers during gaming, I HAVE TO TURN IT DOWN TO 95hz" not everyone can get 100hz, there are a lot of people who cannot get it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> No, the Dell UP3017Q is not out yet and probably won't be until the end of the year 2016. Most likely because it will require DisplayPort 1.3 in order to achieve those kind of refresh rates @ UHD resolution (3840 x 2160). There is no guarantee that Nvidia and AMD next-gen cards will have DP 1.3 output, so don't hold your breath. Also, it does NOT have any kind of dynamic refresh rate technology (G-Sync or FreeSync). That means this monitor is a 'no go' for most gamers


I read somewhere that the Dell (coming out in March 2016?) should have DP 1.3, I can't find the article now though. I can't say if they had confirmed it or if it was just a guess until I find it again though. It might very well use a double DP 1.2 port and drive each half of the screen with it.

Either way if Pascal and Polaris come out still with DP 1.2 then AMD and Nvidia are both big idiots, there's no reason to not add DP 1.3 at this point. Especially after all the recent talks about 4k @ 120 Hz.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I read somewhere that the Dell (coming out in March 2016?) should have DP 1.3, I can't find the article now though. I can't say if they had confirmed it or if it was just a guess until I find it again though. It might very well use a double DP 1.2 port and drive each half of the screen with it.
> 
> Either way if Pascal and Polaris come out still with DP 1.2 then AMD and Nvidia are both big idiots, there's no reason to not add DP 1.3 at this point. Especially after all the recent talks about 4k @ 120 Hz.


He is wrong. AMD Polaris cards are confirmed to come with DP 1.3 and Pascal is most certainly going to come equipped the same.
Also, that screen (Dell OLED) is definitely coming in 2016, March exactly.

However. It is a $5000 non-gaming 10-bit color-accurate screen (high input lag) and in no way has anything to do with 21:9 screens of any kind.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

DP 1.3 will easily support 4K 120Hz @ 10-bit color. DP 1.3 has a whopping 32.4Gbps bandwidth specification


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> He is wrong. AMD Polaris cards are confirmed to come with DP 1.3 and Pascal is most certainly going to come equipped the same.
> Also, that screen (Dell OLED) is definitely coming in 2016, March exactly.
> 
> However. It is a $5000 non-gaming 10-bit color-accurate screen (high input lag) and in no way has anything to do with 21:9 screens of any kind.


NOT wrong again. You are basing your information off of speculation from an AMD press release. How many times does AMD have to lie for you to learn your lesson? Why do you think they are only worth $2/share on the stock market? That's right, lack of investor confidence. Caused by? All those lies about future products. So, let's just say for the sake of argument that both AMD and Nvidia hold up to their promises and give us DP 1.3 with their next-gen cards. Then that means all we will have to wait for is panels that can fully utilize the new specifcation. So far, just one panel has been announced that can do that and it's a Dell productivity monitor that really isn't meant for gaming. Also note, that the recommended length of DP cable to fully support DP 1.3 is less than 2 meters


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> DP 1.3 will easily support 4K 120Hz @ 10-bit color. DP 1.3 has a whopping 32.4Gbps bandwidth specification


Except 10 bit 4k 120hz needs 35.83Gbps


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> AMD has lied before and will do it again. Why do you think they are only worth $2/share on the stock market? That's right, lack of investor confidence. Caused by? All those lies about future products. So, let's just say for the sake of argument that both AMD and Nvidia hold up to their promises and give us DP 1.3 with their next-gen cards. Then that means all we will have to wait for is panels that can fully utilize the new specifcation. Also note, that the recommended length of DP cable to fully support DP 1.3 is less than 2 meters


AMD does not lie any more than Nvidia... actually, Nvidia lies a lot more so that is a bit of an irrelevant observation. What recent lie you have in mind anyway?
AMD's share price has little to do with "lies", but it has a lot to do with simple marketing strength and technology.
And yes, we will have DP 1.3 in both cards. Anything else is impossible.

Regarding cables, I'm using a 20 meters DP cable and I could be using a 40m one if I needed it. I will most certainly use a 20m DP 1.3 when it is usable. If you need it: http://www.dvigear.com/cables-dp-fo.html


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Except 10 bit 4k 120hz needs 35.83Gbps


Source? Overhead was not subtracted...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Source? Overhead was not subtracted...


http://www.kramerelectronics.com/support/bwcalculator.asp


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> http://www.kramerelectronics.com/support/bwcalculator.asp


You got that link from another thread in the overclock forum. The calculator on that site is flawed and does not subtract overhead correctly.

This is the correct calculation minus overhead (well within the DP 1.3 bandwidth specification):

http://web.forret.com/tools/video_fps.asp?width=3840&height=2160&fps=120&space=rgb444&depth=10


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Whatever. They both lie. Feel better? Regardless, I'm right and that is that. Stop being an AMD fanboy and just deal with reality for once. And no, that cable will not fully support all DP 1.3 functions. Signal degradation will kick into full effect. You can buy it though if that makes you feel better


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This place says it is 100hz out of the box
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyze9rRP47A


Either Way, it's simply OCd at the end of the day. If it was 100hz, period. Then yea that's something but both require OC so I'm not seeing a major reason to wait.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Whatever. They both lie. Feel better? Regardless, I'm right and that is that. Stop being an AMD fanboy and just deal with reality for once. And no, that cable will not fully support all DP 1.3 functions. Signal degradation will kick into full effect. You can buy it though if that makes you feel better


You're simply not right. We will get a DP 1.3 with next gen cards. It is a fact. Also, that cable will support DP 1.3 if it says it supports it, just like it supports DP 1.2 when it says so.

How did you manage to pull out of somewhere I was "an AMD fanboy"?


----------



## Savatage79

With these places carrying such limited stock, for those that are playing lotto with thr x34 how long have you waited at times for your replacement?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> You got that link from another thread in the overclock forum. The calculator on that site is flawed and does not subtract overhead correctly.
> 
> This is the correct calculation minus overhead (well within the DP 1.3 bandwidth specification):
> 
> http://web.forret.com/tools/video_fps.asp?width=3840&height=2160&fps=120&space=rgb444&depth=10


Yup, but don't you add overhead? Or is this a technical overhead, not layman's "overhead"

Like: If "X" = monitor output (pixel density, bit rate, refresh rate etc. etc.) then:

32.4Gbp >= X + overhead

else your connection isn't good enough.

Not that I'm doubting you, just trying to figure out where I'm derping at in my understanding.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> DP 1.3 will easily support 4K 120Hz @ 10-bit color. DP 1.3 has a whopping 32.4Gbps bandwidth specification


DP 1.3 is not even that good, the best we can get is 5120x2160, 21.9, Gsync and 95hz, we cannot even get 100hz on DP 1.3 with 4K 21.9, so really DP 1.3 is not enough


----------



## Metros

Just found this "Allowing for data coding overhead, this provides a total data transport capacity of 25.92 Gbps or 3240Mbytes/sec."

So really only 5120x2160 75hz is possible, so DP 1.3 is awful (if that is correct)


----------



## -terabyte-

Who cares about 5k or 8k when we can't even run properly 4k above 60 Hz in most AAA games? I don't at least.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Who cares about 5k or 8k when we can't even run properly 4k above 60 Hz in most AAA games? I don't at least.


Lol ain't that the truth


----------



## Heratic

Don't you read the Asus monitor owner threads. Asus are no better at making screens or QA. Your setting yourself up to be one disappointed little fanboy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ACER has a two year warranty in the UK, it was on PCPER podcast about the out of the box 100hz, also every article on the ASUS PG348Q does not say anything about overclocking (CES 2016) unlike the ACER Predator X34
> 
> The panel is not the problem, it was ACER QC, why is why they managed to fix the wake up issue.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Don't you read the Asus monitor owner threads. Asus are no better at making screens or QA. Your setting yourself up to be one disappointed little fanboy.


That fanboi kid is living in la la land. Asus has on of the worst RMA's in the business. I've had to use it twice, took months to get back the same damn board with the same problem that wasn't fixed..... the 24 pin power connector fell off the board LOL. In the end it was easier to throw the board in the garbage that deal with those dummys again... Or maybe it was the first Phoebus sound card that had a hardware issue that was never fixed, instead they introduced a new phebous with the fix and told us all to F-off.... Oh, and they never had an official driver for 9 months after release....

Yup, Asus is the best.....


----------



## blackforce

i have never had to wait months for a rma for nothing for anything, you are lying. and no if asus next big thing has problems then it will be trash to me just like acer.


----------



## Nico67

I wouldn't put it past Nvidia to go HDMI 2.0 only and drop DP, as they don't want to support FreeSync. Hence why they use DP1.2 not DP1.2a like AMD.

Also the Vsync On/ Off with Gsync enabled supports the new mode to switch Gsync off above the monitors max refresh, 100hz in this case if you have it set to that.

Ohh, and Asus will have a 100hz setting out of the box, much like the swift could be set to 60,120 or 144 etc. but that would suggest if it doesn't work then you would have to return it as i doubt you can knock it down to 95hz like the ACER.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> i have never had to wait months for a rma for nothing for anything, you are lying. and no if asus next big thing has problems then it will be trash to me just like acer.


My god how you 2 asus boi's are so freaking clueless.


----------



## Badexample

Why you guys get so butt hurted over electronics cies??-.. The technologies is moving too fast in the market. You can have bad and good experiences with both cies when it comes to support as well. Pic you poison and live with the consequences. Just buy the monitor from a reputable reseller with a good return policy.. Cheap could be expensive. If the Asus comes at 100HZ out of the box, it is a better purchase. Period. Cies uses the "overclock hype" as a marketing tool.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Nvidia to go HDMI 2.0 only and drop DP, as they don't want to support FreeSync. Hence why they use DP1.2 not DP1.2a like AMD.
> 
> Also the Vsync On/ Off with Gsync enabled supports the new mode to switch Gsync off above the monitors max refresh, 100hz in this case if you have it set to that.
> 
> Ohh, and Asus will have a 100hz setting out of the box, much like the swift could be set to 60,120 or 144 etc. but that would suggest if it doesn't work then you would have to return it as i doubt you can knock it down to 95hz like the ACER.


You should really read a bit around before saying random things, VRR will be available with HDMI too now. They have shown it at CES just a few days ago









Also there is NO way they will drop DP in favor of HDMI 2.0, DP 1.3 is still the best option for maximum bandwidth available and it can even run a single 5k display (unlike HDMI). And VRR is an optional part of the DP standard, even if they still continue using it they are not forced to implement support for VRR at all.

P.S.: The Asus one being 100 Hz out of the box is still just a random rumor and a random podcast won't make it any more true. As far as I know Asus has NOT said anything about it yet, and in some videos around they have shown the Asus OSD and it contains an "Overclock" option you can change just like the Acer one.

*EDIT: fixed typo*


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> You should really read a bit around before saying random things, VRR will be available with HDMI too now. They have shown it at CES just a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is NO way they will drop DP in favor of HDMI 2.0, DP 1.3 is still the best option for maximum bandwidth available and it can even run a single 5k display (unlike HDMI). And VRR is an optional part of the DP standard, even if they still continue using it they are not forced to implement support for VRR at all.
> 
> P.S.: The Asus one being 100 Hz out of the box is still just a random rumor and a random podcast won't make it any more true. As far as I know Asus has NOT said anything about it yet, and in some videos around they have shown the Asus OSD and it contains an "Overclock" option you can change just like the Acer one.
> 
> _*EDIT: fixed typo*_


Hey I never said would, just that they didn't want to provide Free sync support which DP1.3 would allow, and I agree DP1.3 is better









also the point with Asus is that it will never be set to 100hz out of the box, and that some setting would always need to be done in the OSD.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Hey I never said would, just that they didn't want to provide Free sync support which DP1.3 would allow, and I agree DP1.3 is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the point with Asus is that it will never be set to 100hz out of the box, and that some setting would always need to be done in the OSD.


LOL! We're doomed ! Wonder why nobody asked questions about this panel at the CES this year. 100hz is awesome already but if we had the possibilities to squeeze some more.. even better! The Gsync module should have x2 1.2 display port to bypass the bandwith problem. This is ridiculous.







21:9 is the only way to go! Get us the bandwith so we can unleash the fps already!


----------



## Savatage79

So for those with a good working x34, is it definitely worth the price of admission? I had it for 1200 thru a 3rd party on amazon, but mid process it became available thru amazon this morning and I cancelled and ordered thru amazon directly but for the actual price which sucked. But I'd rather deal with Amazon even if it's more money. Mine is arriving Friday


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> Don't you read the Asus monitor owner threads. Asus are no better at making screens or QA. Your setting yourself up to be one disappointed little fanboy.


Might want to stop saying the ASUS PG279Q has bad QC, you know who made the panels, AU Optronics (ACER) which is why the ASUS PG279Q (ACER 1440p 144hz montiors as well) has large backlight bleed and IPS glow on some samples. AU Optronics has awful QC


----------



## DNMock

For those waiting like me, I picked up a $300 28" Upstar monitor at Fry's 4k 60hz ips.

So far it works great for what it's doing.

bang for buck it's probably by far the best I've seen. Will make a good replacement monitor up at the office when the x34 shows up.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Might want to stop saying the ASUS PG279Q has bad QC, you know who made the panels, AU Optronics (ACER) which is why the ASUS PG279Q (ACER 1440p 144hz montiors as well) has large backlight bleed and IPS glow on some samples. AU Optronics has awful QC


You have gone the full R fanboy. Trying to blame a component manufacturer for asus's crap QC. If the panels aren't up to asus's high standard and they have such good QC why would they release a substandard monitor. Wouldn't they catch all the ones with issues. Nope because asus is no better and in some cases worse then other manufacturers. Hence why there on my do not buy list after to many dodgy motherboards and video cards and there warranty service is a joke. The only thing i like about asus is the fact i don't own any of there products any more. Have fun fan boy.


----------



## x3sphere

It doesn't matter if many of the issues come from the AUO panel, at the end of the day Asus put out a product with known faults. If they are running into some of the same issues as Acer with the LG panel in the X34, what makes you think they won't release it anyway? Asus clearly puts profit above quality.

Hell, there's a chance PG348Q will be even worse off for QC if the PG279Q is anything to go by. Acer definitely used a superior construction in the XB271HU.

If the PG348Q ends up being better - great, that is good for all consumers, but there is no basis for it.


----------



## Metros

You keep going on about ASUS QC on the ASUS PG279Q, however if there is only 5 percent of good panels, it would take a long time to get all good stock. If LG made the panels, we would not get this problem, as LG made the 21.9 panel, does it have issues like the AU Optronics panel, no, it has much better QC

Also there was no other manufacturer making the 1440p 144hz panels so ASUS had to go with AU Optronics. Also they cannot discontinue the product because ASUS is losing money to the ACER XH 1440p monitor.

If you guys actually understand that AU Optronics is the problem for all the 1440p 144hz, the industry might actually get somewhere, you need to stop blaming the company, when the issues are with the panel.


----------



## Savatage79

So who went in skeptical but came out happy and enjoying this monitor? I'm still just processing 1300 for a monitor lol but I'll have it tomorrow actually, can't wait.


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> So who went in skeptical but came out happy and enjoying this monitor? I'm still just processing 1300 for a monitor lol but I'll have it tomorrow actually, can't wait.


I did. Most i have ever spent on a monitor. But i just thought f it and bought it hoping for the best and i got a good one. Very happy with it.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heratic*
> 
> I did. Most i have ever spent on a monitor. But i just thought f it and bought it hoping for the best and i got a good one. Very happy with it.


What were you using before this monitor?


----------



## Heratic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> What were you using before this monitor?


Was using three 24" Samsung LEDs in surround. This monitor is a lot better then that setup in every way


----------



## coachmark2

Cleaned. Please keep the discussion on the monitor itself.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> So for those with a good working x34, is it definitely worth the price of admission? I had it for 1200 thru a 3rd party on amazon, but mid process it became available thru amazon this morning and I cancelled and ordered thru amazon directly but for the actual price which sucked. But I'd rather deal with Amazon even if it's more money. Mine is arriving Friday


VERY happy. Came from two 1080p panels. Gaming on 1, with random stuff going on the other.

I'm loving all the screen area on one frame. You don't have to minimize programs.

The picture is stunning. With the widescreen, you feel much more immersed in each game.

If you have the money, it's a great screen.


----------



## Striker444

Monitor has now been sent off for a refund for the last time. I honestly don't think ACER has any intention to fix the scanline issue and now there is some competition on the way so I have options.

Shout outs to the following folks, it's been a great few months bouncing ideas / troubleshooting with you:

drfish
x3sphere
Smokey the Bear
-terabyte-
funfordcobra
Scoobydooby11

and a special thank you to Mountainlifter for trying harder than anyone to get the scanline issue resolved, wish it worked out.

I will be hopping on the PG348Q thread soon, perhaps some of us will be chatting again hopefully not with the same issues haha. If the ASUS is as big as a disappointment as the X34 I'm just going to settle for the $500 Monoprice one coming out that has the same panel minus Freesync/G-Sync and @75hz. Maybe use the remainder to get a HTC Vive. Best wishes to all!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Monitor has now been sent off for a refund for the last time. I honestly don't think ACER has any intention to fix the scanline issue and now there is some competition on the way so I have options.
> 
> Shout outs to the following folks, it's been a great few months bouncing ideas / troubleshooting with you:
> 
> drfish
> x3sphere
> Smokey the Bear
> -terabyte-
> funfordcobra
> Scoobydooby11
> 
> and a special thank you to Mountainlifter for trying harder than anyone to get the scanline issue resolved, wish it worked out.
> 
> I will be hopping on the PG348Q thread soon, perhaps some of us will be chatting again hopefully not with the same issues haha. If the ASUS is as big as a disappointment as the X34 I'm just going to settle for the $500 Monoprice one coming out that has the same panel minus Freesync/G-Sync and @75hz. Maybe use the remainder to get a HTC Vive. Best wishes to all!


What period of time did you do the repetitive RMA's?

The reason I ask, is I believe this batch dropping on the 18th or so is actually the first new batch since the recall. There is a very real chance that your retailer was just re-boxing other RMAed, recalled monitors and sending them to you on your RMA's. So you were repeatedly getting the same busted monitors over and over again.


----------



## Striker444

1st one was Oct 29th 2nd one was Dec 7th, both were September builds. These were not returns unless Newegg found out a way to put Acer tape back on it and put all the plastic covers in the exact place and package up the cables from the manufacture. These were not RMA's they were refunds then a new order was placed a week or so later.

There were people reporting scanline issues from November builds, they aren't fixing the issue. If they were I am certin they would be shouting with joy in their forums like they did with the wake from sleep and color banding issue resolution.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Monitor has now been sent off for a refund for the last time. I honestly don't think ACER has any intention to fix the scanline issue and now there is some competition on the way so I have options.
> 
> Shout outs to the following folks, it's been a great few months bouncing ideas / troubleshooting with you:
> 
> drfish
> x3sphere
> Smokey the Bear
> -terabyte-
> funfordcobra
> Scoobydooby11
> 
> and a special thank you to Mountainlifter for trying harder than anyone to get the scanline issue resolved, wish it worked out.
> 
> I will be hopping on the PG348Q thread soon, perhaps some of us will be chatting again hopefully not with the same issues haha. If the ASUS is as big as a disappointment as the X34 I'm just going to settle for the $500 Monoprice one coming out that has the same panel minus Freesync/G-Sync and @75hz. Maybe use the remainder to get a HTC Vive. Best wishes to all!


Cheers man, I'm sure we'll see you over in that thread.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> 1st one was Oct 29th 2nd one was Dec 7th, both were September builds. These were not returns unless Newegg found out a way to put Acer tape back on it and put all the plastic covers in the exact place and package up the cables from the manufacture. These were not RMA's they were refunds then a new order was placed a week or so later.
> 
> There were people reporting scanline issues from November builds, they aren't fixing the issue. If they were I am certin they would be shouting with joy in their forums like they did with the wake from sleep and color banding issue resolution.


All the sept. builds were subject to the recall. So yeah, you were sending a faulty product, only to get another faulty product from the same faulty batch.

Talked to the guys up at microcenter, and they had 50 of them in stock, had them all recalled (was when they were first released), sent them back to Acer and still havven't gotten any new ones in yet. Provantage rep told me last week the next shipment from the factory wasn't going to show up until the 18th, so it's safe to assume anything prior to this new shipment has a very real probability of being one of the faulty units.


----------



## Lordevan83

My X34 can only do 95Hz. I tired multiple DP cables thick/short too and can't get 100Hz. I also tested on 2 systems 3way SLI Titan X and 2 way SLI Titan X, and in all scenario, it limited to 95Hz. Am I missing a setting or just have a subpar screen?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> All the sept. builds were subject to the recall. So yeah, you were sending a faulty product, only to get another faulty product from the same faulty batch.
> 
> Talked to the guys up at microcenter, and they had 50 of them in stock, had them all recalled (was when they were first released), sent them back to Acer and still havven't gotten any new ones in yet. Provantage rep told me last week the next shipment from the factory wasn't going to show up until the 18th, so it's safe to assume anything prior to this new shipment has a very real probability of being one of the faulty units.


The "fault" being the WFS issue and not related to scan lines.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> What period of time did you do the repetitive RMA's?
> 
> The reason I ask, is I believe this batch dropping on the 18th or so is actually the first new batch since the recall. There is a very real chance that your retailer was just re-boxing other RMAed, recalled monitors and sending them to you on your RMA's. So you were repeatedly getting the same busted monitors over and over again.


My 2nd monitor had the wake from sleep issue fixed and firmware updated. Not sure what you are trying to get at, both had scanlines, the 2nd one was less but still had them. There are people with November builds who still have scanlines, again, they are not fixing the issue.


----------



## monisriz

At this point - being on the 3rd one so far - I am somewhat okay with the scanlines as I haven't noticed them outside of the pendulum demo during normal OS usage or in games. Not saying they don't exist but just that I am okay with them being visible just in the Gsync demo (for me atleast).

My main issue is the max 95Hz OC in the last two units with extreme flicker/instability at anything higher and a lot more BLB in the current unit. First one was a October build which had cosmetic issues but otherwise OC'd fine and had minimal BLB. In hindsight I regret having exchanged that unit in a hope to get a newer build with "issues" sorted out.


----------



## Spiriva

I just got my x34 predator today, It didnt make over 90hz. 95 and 100hz was flickering like nuts, so i will send it back tomorrow.
Placed and order for the PG348Q instead hoping that Asus will have better quality checks then Acer, atleast the Asus monitor looks abit cooler imo.

Tobad tho since there wasnt any other problem with the monitor, but this was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I just got my x34 predator today, It didnt make over 90hz. 95 and 100hz was flickering like nuts, so i will send it back tomorrow.
> Placed and order for the PG348Q instead hoping that Asus will have better quality checks then Acer, atleast the Asus monitor looks abit cooler imo.
> 
> Tobad tho since there wasnt any other problem with the monitor, but this was a deal breaker for me.


where did you order the PG348Q?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> where did you order the PG348Q?


Im from Sweden, so i picked a Swedish shop.

http://www.inet.se/produkt/2200035/asus-34-rog-swift-pg348q-g-sync-ips-curved#/moreinfo

13990kr is 1508,88 Euro or 1641,73 Dollars.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> My 2nd monitor had the wake from sleep issue fixed and firmware updated. Not sure what you are trying to get at, both had scanlines, the 2nd one was less but still had them. There are people with November builds who still have scanlines, again, they are not fixing the issue.


Just saying the reason so many folks seem to have gone through 18941501 monitors with issues without finding their golden goose is due to stuff getting RMA'ed and basically repackaged and sent back out the door instead of getting one without said issues.

RMA hot potato if you will.


----------



## funfordcobra

And that is just so ethical by acer.


----------



## Badexample

Why no others manufactuers don't step in the market? We're stuck with ASUS and ACER.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> My X34 can only do 95Hz. I tired multiple DP cables thick/short too and can't get 100Hz. I also tested on 2 systems 3way SLI Titan X and 2 way SLI Titan X, and in all scenario, it limited to 95Hz. Am I missing a setting or just have a subpar screen?


I did all the same things on my system, triple 980s. Best i can get is 95Hz too.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> I did all the same things on my system, triple 980s. Best i can get is 95Hz too.


GPU's shouldn't make much a difference. Even the Intel built in graphics processor on a 4790K can push 4k 60 fps in windows.

Problem definitely isn't related to not having enough GPU power.


----------



## Wagnelles

I was reading the posts about the 348Q in this thread (mostly complaints) and I decided to show what I think about all this. In my opinion the ASUS 348Q may have way less issues than the X34, even having the same panel, for a couple of reasons:

*1:* *No 100hz lottery anymore*

Until proven wrong, the monitor is a 100hz out of the box. This means ASUS is doing all the overclocking, and they'll most probably make sure all the panels reach that refresh rate. That's one less problem when comparing with the X34, which comes as a 60hz monitor, and struggles to reach 100hz for most users.

*2: They're taking their time before releasing it*

One may disagree with this, and I'm totally OK with it, but the PG348Q was announced long ago, and only now it's about to be released. They had plenty of time to make it work properly, enough time to even see their competitor's issues and manage to fix them. Also I've heard that the last Swift monitor had many problems as well, so that's one more reason for them to make things right this time.

*EDIT:* Just to be clear, I'm not an ASUS fanboy, neither had any recent products from them. But after reading about this and doing some research, this is what I've concluded. I really want this monitor to not be a failure, because I think 21:9 is the way to go and should become a standart in a near future (much better than that 4k gimmick), and for people like me, that will have to import such monitor and pay around 2K for it, it's better be working flawlessly. It all depends on ASUS. Fingers crossed!


----------



## -terabyte-

The Acer too was supposed to be 100 Hz out of the box, I think we will just have a repeat of the same situation. And for what we know Acer might have just started developing the monitor earlier than Asus, and that's why it seems to us that they are taking their time with the release.

We will discover it soon anyway


----------



## x3sphere

If the Asus does 100 Hz guaranteed I think there is no binning going on, but rather LG has gotten better yields in terms of what panels qualify for higher refresh rates. Similar to how new batches of the old XB270HU now do 165 Hz - just like the newer XB271HU.

So it wouldn't surprise me that newer batches of the X34 also have the same benefit, but we'll see. Not long to wait now.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The Acer too was supposed to be 100 Hz out of the box, I think we will just have a repeat of the same situation. And for what we know Acer might have just started developing the monitor earlier than Asus, and that's why it seems to us that they are taking their time with the release.
> 
> We will discover it soon anyway


In my opinion Acer saved a lot of R&D money by selling the X34 a 60hz "overclockable" monitor. It costs a lot of money to deal with such new technologies. The word "overclockable" even made them an excuse to tell people why they can't get up to 100hz. Maybe they've tried to save even more money in general development, which led to many QC issues and angry customers. We're all expecting to see a 1.2k monitor working properly at least, right?


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> If the Asus does 100 Hz guaranteed I think there is no binning going on, but rather LG has gotten better yields in terms of what panels qualify for higher refresh rates. Similar to how new batches of the old XB270HU now do 165 Hz - just like the newer XB271HU.
> 
> So it wouldn't surprise me that newer batches of the X34 also have the same benefit, but we'll see. Not long to wait now.


According to the purchase link from the Swedish shop it (pg348q) does specify via overclocking. Not sure how ASUS is going to have them overclocked out of the box. Are they going to take that additional time in the production line to do the overclock and ensure there is no flickering or other issues. Seems inefficient and time consuming to do during production. I used to work as an Industrial Engineer doing line balancing and there would be a questionable time allotted to check for overclocking issues.

http://www.inet.se/produkt/2200035/asus-34-rog-swift-pg348q-g-sync-ips-curved#/moreinfo


----------



## Wagnelles

I think who's responsible for the 100hz thing will be LG, not Asus. As @x3sphere said, at this point LG may have better yields in terms of what panels qualify for higher refresh rates.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I think who's responsible for the 100hz thing will be LG, not Asus. As @x3sphere said, at this point LG may have better yields in terms of what panels qualify for higher refresh rates.


No, LG can't be held responsible unfortunately. The panel they sell has a 60 Hz declared rate, Acer and Asus then overclock it to 100 Hz but LG itsel cannot guarantee the panel working outside the specifics.


----------



## Metros

This could be a different panel, like the PG279Q panel is different to the XB171HU


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This could be a different panel, like the PG279Q panel is different to the XB171HU


It's the same panel. Besides the fact that many sources are saying that it will be a 100hz monitor out of the box, I'm out of arguments. We can flood Asus ROG's twitter profile asking about this until they say something only wait


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> It's the same panel. Besides the fact that many sources are saying that it will be a 100hz monitor out of the box, I'm out of arguments. We can flood Asus ROG's twitter profile asking about this until they say something only wait


They are actually different panels. The ASUS PG348Q might have an improved panel

"So I've been curious about all these AUOptronics panel models used in these monitors:

XB270HU: M270DAN02.3
PG279Q: M270Q008 V0
S2716DG: M270DTN01.5
XB271HU: M270DAN02.6

The PG279Q definitely being the odd-ball."

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/160


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> No, LG can't be held responsible unfortunately. The panel they sell has a 60 Hz declared rate, Acer and Asus then overclock it to 100 Hz but LG itsel cannot guarantee the panel working outside the specifics.


Although the newer UC98 announced at CES operates at 75 Hz (at least with FreeSync). Early UM95/UC97s wouldn't overclock beyond 60 at all without skipping frames. Not sure about now. Also, most people have reported hitting 75-80 on the Dell version which released later.

It seems like the refresh rate tolerances for this panel have been improving over time... maybe it has reached a point where majority of units pass for 100 Hz. That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## Badexample

Good review on the monitor against the PG279Q from Asus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpIjll6gmxc


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Good review on the monitor against the PG279Q from Asus
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpIjll6gmx


Is the link broken?


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Is the link broken?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpIjll6gmxc


----------



## Wagnelles

I haven't seen a video that's so confortable to watch like this one in quite some time


----------



## Wagnelles

These two pictures define very well what's the feeling of having such 21:9 monitor:




Just look how small the 279Q looks when comparing with the X34. Considering that the X34 (or any other 3440x1440 monitor) is running at 100hz+ with Gsync or Freesync, I don't see a single reason to buy a 4k or any 16:9 monitor over them. This must become a standart!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> These two pictures define very well what's the feeling of having such 21:9 monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look how small the 279Q looks when comparing with the X34. Considering that the X34 (or any other 3440x1440 monitor) is running at 100hz+ with Gsync or Freesync, I don't see a single reason to buy a 4k or any 16:9 monitor over them. This must become a standart!


Until we get 120hz or 144hz, people will not buy them, as they think 100hz-144hz is a massive difference and the price needs to be lower


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Until we get 120hz or 144hz, people will not buy them, as they think 100hz-144hz is a massive difference and the price needs to be lower


How much time before we see a [email protected] or 144hz w/ Gsync/Freesync? I hope this doesn't take too much.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> How much time before we see a [email protected] or 144hz w/ Gsync/Freesync? I hope this doesn't take too much.


Not this year, expect some time next year


----------



## Badexample

It is all depends on what type of games you are playing.. I play fast pace games like a lot of racing titles and some FPS so this monitor is a write-off for me. Hope the new upcoming Ultra Wide Screen from Asus is overclockable to 120hz? But I highly doubt it .I am tempting to go with the Predator Z35 and use Nvidia DSR in desktop and boost the 1080p resolution to 1440 in games. FPS over graphics FTW! Nah I really think that all the ultra wide monitor options sucks right now.. Just going to wait. I will stick with the good old XB270HU!


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> It is all depends on what type of games you are playing.. I play fast pace games like a lot of racing titles and some FPS so this monitor is a write-off for me. Hope the new upcoming Ultra Wide Screen from Asus is overclockable to 120hz? But I highly doubt it .I am tempting to go with the Predator Z35 and use Nvidia DSR in desktop and boost the 1080p resolution to 1440 in games. FPS over graphics FTW! Nah I really think that all the ultra wide monitor options sucks right now.. Just going to wait. I will stick with the good old XB270HU!


We won't see anything beyond 100hz on a 3440x1440 monitor until 2017, it's right on the limits of the actual Displayport.

Also, If you are a competitive player, then of course you're going to need that 144hz, but in any other case, 100hz would be a blast for anyone else. It's a huge step comparing to 60hz already.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Expecially for ex-console peasants like me that was used to play Battlefield 4 on [email protected] on the PS3, I really can't complain


----------



## Erra

Hi everyone,
Could Someone inform me on the following:

How far/What is the distance between the wall and the screen itself? In other words, how much space does the foot require?
Idd like to know how much desk space ill have left if idd place the monitor far back on my desk, against the back wall.
Thanks!


----------



## Erra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> It is all depends on what type of games you are playing.. I play fast pace games like a lot of racing titles and some FPS so this monitor is a write-off for me. Hope the new upcoming Ultra Wide Screen from Asus is overclockable to 120hz? But I highly doubt it .I am tempting to go with the Predator Z35 and use Nvidia DSR in desktop and boost the 1080p resolution to 1440 in games. FPS over graphics FTW! Nah I really think that all the ultra wide monitor options sucks right now.. Just going to wait. I will stick with the good old XB270HU!


Could u tell me more on that dsr boost please? First time ive heard of that, sounds awesome


----------



## Techenthused73

Amazon.com (US) has the x34 "Item under review" and is not currently sold by Amazon

I wonder if this is due to a high number of returns due to units having issues.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016GNX4SE


----------



## TheGovernment

I actually just sold my Dell u3011 today. My god, theres no possible way I could go back to that monitor now. It was like a smearing blur of awfulness LOL. I had it setup for the buyer to check out and had JC3 playing on it. Wowzers, the 34x is a million times better with motion (or pretty much everything else lol)


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erra*
> 
> Could u tell me more on that dsr boost please? First time ive heard of that, sounds awesome


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLXZxptHXuc


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Amazon.com (US) has the x34 "Item under review" and is not currently sold by Amazon
> 
> I wonder if this is due to a high number of returns due to units having issues.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016GNX4SE


I really think that the negative feedback about the monitor is really amplified by the internet. There are a lot of people happy with their monitors at home playing not complaining on forums and fighting with the suppliers but Acer really needs to tweak their QC before sending units on the market. Some of the problems are just ridiculous.


----------



## funfordcobra

Item is under review for all the returns. Simple. Just like the mg279q is. If amazon gets 50% of returns the item will go under review until acer answers why. If you check amazon the mg279q is still under review and has been since October because asus will not stand up for their QC issues and blames the customer, like acer.

People who say the majority does not have problems are just daft.

And I have to thank people that kept returning (just like me) as we have shut the x34 from the amazon market.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> We won't see anything beyond 100hz on a 3440x1440 monitor until 2017, it's right on the limits of the actual Displayport.
> 
> Also, If you are a competitive player, then of course you're going to need that 144hz, but in any other case, 100hz would be a blast for anyone else. It's a huge step comparing to 60hz already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Expecially for ex-console peasants like me that was used to play Battlefield 4 on [email protected] on the PS3, I really can't complain


Wait until you constantly play at 144HZ.. you will never play with anything else! Graphics are alive, vivid and crisp. The perfect Ultra wide monitor would be a 2560x1440 @ 165/144hz on a IPS. or 3860X1440 with a variable fresh rates and resolution option. Not this 1080P nonsense on a 35" VA panel monitor with a price tag of x3 1080P Gsync monitors lol or a 100HZ bandwidth limit on the X34. Why they just cannot go around the bandwidth issues with x2 display ports just like the 5K from Dell? Acer and the other options like Dell, BenQ, AOC, LG can keep their Ultra wide screens for now. If you play games like Witcher 3 or GTA .. go ahead but for me no thanks.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Wait until you constantly play at 144HZ.. you will never play with anything else! Graphics are alive, vivid and crisp. The perfect Ultra wide monitor would be a 2560x1440 @ 165/144hz on a IPS. or 3860X1440 with a variable fresh rates and resolution option. Not this 1080P nonsense on a 35" VA panel monitor with a price tag of x3 1080P Gsync monitors lol or a 100HZ bandwidth limit on the X34. Why they just cannot go around the bandwidth issues with x2 display ports just like the 5K from Dell? Acer and the other options like Dell, BenQ, AOC, LG can keep their Ultra wide screens for now. If you play games like Witcher 3 or GTA .. go ahead but for me no thanks.


Most likely because the G-sync module won't work with 2 separate DP ports (you'd need 2 g-sync modules) and neither won't FreeSync. Neither driver supports such a thing as far as I know.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Most likely because the G-sync module won't work with 2 separate DP ports (you'd need 2 g-sync modules) and neither won't FreeSync. Neither driver supports such a thing as far as I know.


They should better get on it. High resolution gaming is coming at us but we don't have the ammo. We are limited by port bandwidth and drivers! WOW. LOL







Can we just say bottleneck! It is laughable just like SLI or crossover.. another laughable joke in the industry.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I really think that the negative feedback about the monitor is really amplified by the internet. There are a lot of people happy with their monitors at home playing not complaining on forums and fighting with the suppliers but Acer really needs to tweak their QC before sending units on the market. Some of the problems are just ridiculous.


There is a new batch heading out this week. I just hope there might be a chance for better units. I have just saved up enough to buy this monitor. Not sure if I should try and order it later this week or wait for the ASUS. I just would like to know definitely if the ASUS is guaranteed to be clocked out of the box at 100hz. That would eliminate one of the issues on the Acer. On the other hand we know all the potential issues of the ACER and will take some time to find out the issues on the ASUS. At least Acer has acknowledged some of the issues. I did read one positive experience concerning a rma to Acer.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> There is a new batch heading out this week. I just hope there might be a chance for better units. I have just saved up enough to buy this monitor. Not sure if I should try and order it later this week or wait for the ASUS. I just would like to know definitely if the ASUS is guaranteed to be clocked out of the box at 100hz. That would eliminate one of the issues on the Acer. On the other hand we know all the potential issues of the ACER and will take some time to find out the issues on the ASUS. At least Acer has acknowledged some of the issues. I did read one positive experience concerning a rma to Acer.


Hope you the best! That was the same deal when the HB270HU first came out. I bought it and could not be happier! Perfect 10/10 monitor. No horrors stories.Then you go on overclock.net and youtube and all you see is complaints and negative feedback lol. Oh well!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Hope you the best! That was the same deal when the HB270HU first came out. I bought it and could not be happier! Perfect 10/10 monitor. No horrors stories.Then you go on overclock.net and youtube and all you see is complaints and negative feedback lol. Oh well!


You will always see more negative feedback than positive about a product. Everyone who has a horror story feels the need to inform others of it, but rarely do people feel the need to tell everyone about the positive experiences.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Item is under review for all the returns. Simple. Just like the mg279q is. If amazon gets 50% of returns the item will go under review until acer answers why. If you check amazon the mg279q is still under review and has been since October because asus will not stand up for their QC issues and blames the customer, like acer.
> 
> People who say the majority does not have problems are just daft.
> 
> And I have to thank people that kept returning (just like me) as we have shut the x34 from the amazon market.


good for you trash is trash the next trash will be asus if it has lots of problems also. i only got one x34 returned for a full refund with amazon.


----------



## Savatage79

Man I'm not sure how some people get away with returning items the way they say they do. I just got a nasty letter from amazon, after one hellacious week last week with them and then placing a massive 2500 order that's being delivered tomorrow.

First I ordered the 165hz predator, but it had some backlight bleeding etc...so I decided to roll it back and simply just get a refund. I then turned around and bought from them the X34, so my refund led to me handing them another couple hundred dollars instead. That monitor got sent to the wrong address, and long story short after about a combined 4 hours on the phone with amazons idiots, I basically had my monitor shipped to another state and they couldn't promptly bring it back. Instead some amazon rep canceled that monitor, and told me I had another monitor slated with next day shipping via fedex, the next day came and I called and they said they had no shipments coming to me that day...which then ultimately led to that monitor going back to amazon since once a rep calls a product back, its done..there is nothing UPS will do.

So I put in another order for the x34 last week, it came in stock and gave me an order. I also bought a brand new Denon receiver, projector, screen and mount to start setting up...and I get today an email saying ive had to many returns.

Ive returned a gpu once in 2013, a 780 ti, and I returned this monitor that had backlight bleeding and dead pixels.

Ive been with them since their start, given them thousands of dollars, I just put a nice new order in over this weekend around 2500 bucks...and that's the email I receive? Is that serious?

I just don't understand because ive seen people say they return items 5 6 7 8 times...and I have about 2 returns over the last 5 years with them, ive had more with Newegg to be honest, and I don't understand how people do this sort of thing when I'm getting a letter after literally like 2 actual returns.

But its shocks me about amazon because now I'm afraid that if my x34 is not to my liking that they are going to close my account. Why should I have to keep something I spend 1300 if it has issues?


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Man I'm not sure how some people get away with returning items the way they say they do. I just got a nasty letter from amazon, after one hellacious week last week with them and then placing a massive 2500 order that's being delivered tomorrow.
> 
> First I ordered the 165hz predator, but it had some backlight bleeding etc...so I decided to roll it back and simply just get a refund. I then turned around and bought from them the X34, so my refund led to me handing them another couple hundred dollars instead. That monitor got sent to the wrong address, and long story short after about a combined 4 hours on the phone with amazons idiots, I basically had my monitor shipped to another state and they couldn't promptly bring it back. Instead some amazon rep canceled that monitor, and told me I had another monitor slated with next day shipping via fedex, the next day came and I called and they said they had no shipments coming to me that day...which then ultimately led to that monitor going back to amazon since once a rep calls a product back, its done..there is nothing UPS will do.
> 
> So I put in another order for the x34 last week, it came in stock and gave me an order. I also bought a brand new Denon receiver, projector, screen and mount to start setting up...and I get today an email saying ive had to many returns.
> 
> Ive returned a gpu once in 2013, a 780 ti, and I returned this monitor that had backlight bleeding and dead pixels.
> 
> Ive been with them since their start, given them thousands of dollars, I just put a nice new order in over this weekend around 2500 bucks...and that's the email I receive? Is that serious?
> 
> I just don't understand because ive seen people say they return items 5 6 7 8 times...and I have about 2 returns over the last 5 years with them, ive had more with Newegg to be honest, and I don't understand how people do this sort of thing when I'm getting a letter after literally like 2 actual returns.
> 
> But its shocks me about amazon because now I'm afraid that if my x34 is not to my liking that they are going to close my account. Why should I have to keep something I spend 1300 if it has issues?


You don't have to keep it, it's simple. They can complain all day, but if you got something that's not working like it's supposed to, you can either return it or ask for another one. Regardless of the price. And do it as many times as you need.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> You don't have to keep it, it's simple. They can complain all day, but if you got something that's not working like it's supposed to, you can either return it or ask for another one. Regardless of the price. And do it as many times as you need.


Yea but they are saying that sort of like they are watching me or something. Which I just emailed them back and said please call me on this matter because I take it serious, I'm not jerkin anyone around. I buy stuff with the full intentions to keep and use it. Ive only returned something that is hundreds of dollars in wanting to get back a satisfactory item.

Now in this week what happened was 2 monitors got refunded, but its because the one moron amazon rep "called" back my x34 which resulted in a refund, if he wouldn't of done that id of received my original x34.

I mean I have my X34 coming tomorrow, so I hope I can have a different type of post to bring and finally have an impression post but man that just ticked me off getting an email like that, especially after how amazon really busted my balls last week giving me the runaround on one simple monitor.

Basically to the point where they gave me about 95 dollars in credit, that's how bad they screwed up. And in good faith I bought my projection setup thru them even still, and that's the email I get. I want to fn refuse it all and tell them to go f themselves after an email like that, damn.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Man I'm not sure how some people get away with returning items the way they say they do. I just got a nasty letter from amazon, after one hellacious week last week with them and then placing a massive 2500 order that's being delivered tomorrow.
> 
> First I ordered the 165hz predator, but it had some backlight bleeding etc...so I decided to roll it back and simply just get a refund. I then turned around and bought from them the X34, so my refund led to me handing them another couple hundred dollars instead. That monitor got sent to the wrong address, and long story short after about a combined 4 hours on the phone with amazons idiots, I basically had my monitor shipped to another state and they couldn't promptly bring it back. Instead some amazon rep canceled that monitor, and told me I had another monitor slated with next day shipping via fedex, the next day came and I called and they said they had no shipments coming to me that day...which then ultimately led to that monitor going back to amazon since once a rep calls a product back, its done..there is nothing UPS will do.
> 
> So I put in another order for the x34 last week, it came in stock and gave me an order. I also bought a brand new Denon receiver, projector, screen and mount to start setting up...and I get today an email saying ive had to many returns.
> 
> Ive returned a gpu once in 2013, a 780 ti, and I returned this monitor that had backlight bleeding and dead pixels.
> 
> Ive been with them since their start, given them thousands of dollars, I just put a nice new order in over this weekend around 2500 bucks...and that's the email I receive? Is that serious?
> 
> I just don't understand because ive seen people say they return items 5 6 7 8 times...and I have about 2 returns over the last 5 years with them, ive had more with Newegg to be honest, and I don't understand how people do this sort of thing when I'm getting a letter after literally like 2 actual returns.
> 
> But its shocks me about amazon because now I'm afraid that if my x34 is not to my liking that they are going to close my account. Why should I have to keep something I spend 1300 if it has issues?


I expect Amazon might actually start noticing what people are doing here, so they are trying to stop it. The monitor is not "faulty" so it is a "Do not want product" so you cannot keep buying the same monitor six times for example, while sending it back for "Do not want product" reason.


----------



## Savatage79

My original monitor was indeed defective with a few dead pixels and back light bleeding.. However I did decide to refund that which I know. But that was simply Goin toward the x34 so it was a better overall sale for them.

What the problem is and I think I figured it out was this. The x34 that got messed up, was sent to another state... I had paid one day shipping and was pissed because it got into new Jersey and they were telling me it wouldn't be here for about a week. I found that unacceptable for a 1400 buck purchase.

However, the amazon supervisor said "ok I'm gonna cancel that x34 and reroute it back to Amazon, and reorder another for you to arrive in one day".

So the original x34 returned and got refunded. But the kicker was he never checked the stock of the x34, so just ordered it and said it'll be here in a day.

But ultimately two monitors got refunded in a week and I'm sure as I'm standing here that's their issue, but the original x34 refund I didn't ask for. That was the supervisors incompetence.


----------



## TheGovernment

People abusing the system is just bad for everyone. What funny, look at Costco in the US, you guys used to be able to take stuff back YEARS after the warranty for a FULL refund/new unit... It was that way for years.... until everyone just started to take advantage of it and costco took it away.... I'm in Canada, we still have that awesome service.

I'm not saying you were abusing the system, just that you probably got the email because other people do. I can't for the life of me understand why someone would ship back even 3 monitors. I would have gotten my refund and been done with it, picked something else. But thats just me I guess.


----------



## Savatage79

It's why I never understood when people say they're going thru 6 or 7.

I absolutely hate, hate the needing to pack somethin up and send it back hate it.. But it's been rare.

I just hate that my one x34 order didn't even reach me, yet was logged as a refund when I didn't ask for it.. I was simply asking for them to quickly expedite it back to me

Get this.. When amazon calls for an item back, there is no them shipping it back to its rightful purchaser. Because I was sayin once they receive the monitor to simply ship it back to me and they absolutely can't and won't.. But I tried so hard just to get my original monitor order, but the guy refunded my money and I had to place a brand new order.

Just sucks because I do not abuse their system, and when I just placed an order for 2500 bucks over the weekend... That isn't the best email to open up after giving someone that kind of business.


----------



## funfordcobra

You just go multiple places. when the X34 came out I had 2. One from Newegg and one from microcenter, and eventually from amazon. You show proof of a defective product and they cant say anything about returning it. If you say I don't like it and want to try another then yea that's just dumb. Use pics or video and show why and they (in my experience) will always help you out.

Amazon and newegg looks at your total purchases and returns and if you are a loss they will cut you off. If you do 10k+ in business a year with them you are pretty much free to return anything as many times as you want. I've returned around 5k in items this year not even counting 2 x34s and I all I've ever received was a call from CS asking how they can improve their service and gave me a gift card..

Newegg,I don't order so much but I am a premiere member I'm sure that helped. Microcenter has always been happy to return and never asked any questions about anything other than," Why are you returning it?" and "Do you have your receipt?"

I prefer face to face buying like microcenter because talking to people in person is always best. If you get outsourced to Habib then expect problems and a stressful online chat.


----------



## Savatage79

Is there a way to check overall numbers for that stuff?

The thing I think got them was refunding two monitors in one week. Which I do understand, but like I said I'm bugged because the one was a manager who sort of turned the original x34 into a refund, wasn't my call....i simply wanted my original x34 order but he said they can only refund once they request to ups to ship it back.

But at the end of the day, I've spent tons on games and random stuff at amazon... With never a return. Only a few pc parts in which I ultimately did keep, I just had to do an exchange or two but man I mean, that email made me feel like all I do is order stuff just to ask for refunds and that's so far from the case I can't even begin.

Believe me I miss the days of simply buying pc parts at a shop, no micrometers around Pittsburgh so I'm stuck unless I can find another shop but I don't think there really are any.


----------



## Badexample

When Korean manufacturers will start manufactr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> People abusing the system is just bad for everyone. What funny, look at Costco in the US, you guys used to be able to take stuff back YEARS after the warranty for a FULL refund/new unit... It was that way for years.... until everyone just started to take advantage of it and costco took it away.... I'm in Canada, we still have that awesome service.
> 
> I'm not saying you were abusing the system, just that you probably got the email because other people do. I can't for the life of me understand why someone would ship back even 3 monitors. I would have gotten my refund and been done with it, picked something else. But thats just me I guess.


Some people shipped back 7+ monitors! After 2 , you pick something else or wait. Common sense. What about people using something they bought for 14 or 30 days then return it with dog hair or baby feces on it lol.. I would hate to work customers service at Wal-Mart or Costco. Some people have zero tolerance with anything. Some back-light bleeding or glow is part of owning an IPS ultra wide screen monitor as an example. I've seen serious issues with the monitor but going through 7+ monitors without finding one that would do the job is just ******ed. Some people need to get a real social life and go outside and switch their focus..these little issues won't matters anymore lol.


----------



## x3sphere

I don't know what the email you received was, I've gotten an email about a 'large number of returns' before from Amazon but they only wanted feedback if the bulk of returns was their fault. They were just asking for input to see if they could improve on anything.

I've returned maybe, 15 items since I've been a customer with them (since 2004).


----------



## Savatage79

Well that's the thing, this was titled about "refunds" so that's why I'm assuming 2 big refunds, one for 900 and one for 1400 in a week maybe sparked their attention. I personally cant recall any other refunds ive done with them, ive done an exchange for my old pb278q I believe once, and then one time with a 780ti in 13 when it was doing something weird.

That's all I can think of is that it was 2 within a week. But I'm just annoyed because amazon isn't seeing or noting the hassle I had for a handful of days to where they actually compensated me about 100 bucks because of the ordeal. Its just some higher up rep noticed 2 refunds in a week and sent the email.

That's all I can think of honestly. I just am not afraid if I have an issue if they consider an "exchange" the same thing, if my x34 sucks...I'm not lookin for a refund, I'm just lookin for one that will work properly. I mean I now feel like that will be a crime if I do so.

Edit: I haven't even returned that many items, maybe 4 to 5 tops...I mean might even be less. I just don't purchase big and ask for refunds, I typically want to enjoy my purchase...I have no fun in giving money just to get it back.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Well that's the thing, this was titled about "refunds" so that's why I'm assuming 2 big refunds, one for 900 and one for 1400 in a week maybe sparked their attention. I personally cant recall any other refunds ive done with them, ive done an exchange for my old pb278q I believe once, and then one time with a 780ti in 13 when it was doing something weird.
> 
> That's all I can think of is that it was 2 within a week. But I'm just annoyed because amazon isn't seeing or noting the hassle I had for a handful of days to where they actually compensated me about 100 bucks because of the ordeal. Its just some higher up rep noticed 2 refunds in a week and sent the email.
> 
> That's all I can think of honestly. I just am not afraid if I have an issue if they consider an "exchange" the same thing, if my x34 sucks...I'm not lookin for a refund, I'm just lookin for one that will work properly. I mean I now feel like that will be a crime if I do so.
> 
> Edit: I haven't even returned that many items, maybe 4 to 5 tops...I mean might even be less. I just don't purchase big and ask for refunds, I typically want to enjoy my purchase...I have no fun in giving money just to get it back.


Simple, get your refunds and buy from someplace else. Problem Solved.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Simple, get your refunds and buy from someplace else. Problem Solved.


Yea, its just annoying though because I always had high regard for amazon. I feel like a scumbag now or something, even though I have a freakin monster order arriving tomorrow...I just feel like that means nothing to them at all, and I know it doesn't when youre that big of a company...but you like to at least think they value your money a little more.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Yea, its just annoying though because I always had high regard for amazon. I feel like a scumbag now or something, even though I have a freakin monster order arriving tomorrow...I just feel like that means nothing to them at all, and I know it doesn't when youre that big of a company...but you like to at least think they value your money a little more.


Yeah, the amount you spend there should NEVER be brought up if you talk to them lol. I deal with both retail and contractors, and whenever a retail customer complains and brings up the fact that they have spent X dollars at my shop and demand better service is precisely the time I quit caring about trying to fix any potential issues. It's like, add a few more zero's to that total, and make it in a year instead of lifetime, then I might care a little more.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> You just go multiple places. when the X34 came out I had 2. One from Newegg and one from microcenter, and eventually from amazon. You show proof of a defective product and they cant say anything about returning it. If you say I don't like it and want to try another then yea that's just dumb. Use pics or video and show why and they (in my experience) will always help you out.
> 
> Amazon and newegg looks at your total purchases and returns and if you are a loss they will cut you off. If you do 10k+ in business a year with them you are pretty much free to return anything as many times as you want. I've returned around 5k in items this year not even counting 2 x34s and I all I've ever received was a call from CS asking how they can improve their service and gave me a gift card..
> 
> Newegg,I don't order so much but I am a premiere member I'm sure that helped. Microcenter has always been happy to return and never asked any questions about anything other than," Why are you returning it?" and "Do you have your receipt?"
> 
> I prefer face to face buying like microcenter because talking to people in person is always best. If you get outsourced to Habib then expect problems and a stressful online chat.


Well you cannot "show proof of a defective product" as the ACER Predator X34 for scan lines and not reaching 100hz, is not considered a "fault" so it is under "Do not want product" which is why you cannot really buy lots of them and send them back, as you keep buying a "Do not want product" from them


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well you cannot "show proof of a defective product" as the ACER Predator X34 for scan lines and not reaching 100hz, is not considered a "fault" so it is under "Do not want product" which is why you cannot really buy lots of them and send them back, as you keep buying a "Do not want product" from them


In Sweden and many other European countries "Do not want product" works as many time as you please tho. When you order something online, you have 14 days to return the item to the shop w/o saying anything. (By law) You dont even need to report it as "Do not want product".

I will return the Asus monitor if needed over and over again, until i get a monitor that i feel is okay. Hopefully tho it will be the first one


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> In Sweden and many other European countries "Do not want product" works as many time as you please tho. When you order something online, you have 14 days to return the item to the shop w/o saying anything. (By law) You dont even need to report it as "Do not want product".
> 
> I will return the Asus monitor if needed over and over again, until i get a monitor that i feel is okay. Hopefully tho it will be the first one


No wonders we have to pay high end price for a monitor with all these returns.


----------



## Savatage79

I just hope if my x34 is messed up I can at least exchange it for one that won't be defective, I'm scared if there's something wrong with it


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> I just hope if my x34 is messed up I can at least exchange it for one that won't be defective, I'm scared if there's something wrong with it


You scared lol OK. It is only a monitor, not like you going to the doctor to treat cancer. LOL You guys are like guinea pigs for new products!


----------



## Savatage79

Just an expression bro lol I'm just not in the mood to deal with it. I hope it's a good one and I don't even need to exchange it.

Anyways, any batch of monitors like supposedly have been better? Any particular month of production?


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just an expression bro lol I'm just not in the mood to deal with it. I hope it's a good one and I don't even need to exchange it.
> 
> Anyways, any batch of monitors like supposedly have been better? Any particular month of production?


Any Friday batches for sure.







You guys have no retail location that you can test the new panel on site?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> No wonders we have to pay high end price for a monitor with all these returns.


Would have been better if Acer made the monitor work before shipping them, then there wouldnt be any need of a return.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just an expression bro lol I'm just not in the mood to deal with it. I hope it's a good one and I don't even need to exchange it.
> 
> Anyways, any batch of monitors like supposedly have been better? Any particular month of production?


Just call them and explain your situation. Otherwise I hope you have chat logs and stuff.


----------



## Savatage79

So I got my X34 guys, and when I try to overclock in the OSD...I bump it to 100hz and enable, when it reboots my NVidia control panel is off screen to the left. I just sort of reach it with the tip of the mouse and I gotta expand the box and pull it over. But within NVidias panel, theres no option for the proper resolution and it only says 60hz. What else am I missing?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> So I got my X34 guys, and when I try to overclock in the OSD...I bump it to 100hz and enable, when it reboots my NVidia control panel is off screen to the left. I just sort of reach it with the tip of the mouse and I gotta expand the box and pull it over. But within NVidias panel, theres no option for the proper resolution and it only says 60hz. What else am I missing?


Create custom resolution

You can set the resolution and refresh rate you want from there.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> So I got my X34 guys, and when I try to overclock in the OSD...I bump it to 100hz and enable, when it reboots my NVidia control panel is off screen to the left. I just sort of reach it with the tip of the mouse and I gotta expand the box and pull it over. But within NVidias panel, theres no option for the proper resolution and it only says 60hz. What else am I missing?


What about in the Windows display settings?


----------



## Savatage79

Can't find it. When I hit reboot on overclock to 100, I see my wallpaper just fine and my task bar at bottom is fine. But it's like everything is off screen.. I can get the nvidia control panel up but windows display settings I can't find because it's off screen.


----------



## DNMock

In control panel, go to adjust desktop size and position.

Select either full screen or aspect ratio as a scaling mode (if one doesn't work, try the other)

Select Perform scaling on GPU

Check the box to override scaling mode set by games and programs

Select apply.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Can't find it. When I hit reboot on overclock to 100, I see my wallpaper just fine and my task bar at bottom is fine. But it's like everything is off screen.. I can get the nvidia control panel up but windows display settings I can't find because it's off screen.


Display settings
Advanced display settings
choose the resolution
Apply.


----------



## Savatage79

I got it...it was trying to extend displays into the other display I have hooked to my pc instead of making the x34 the main screen, switched that then I could adjust everything else.

So far though its looking glorious...100hz locked and running Witcher 3 right now,i mean theres a tiny bit of blb in top left a little but man...not enough for me to really care about as everything else looks top notch.

I'm still just learning all I can about gsync, I'm pretty sure its all on. Monitor in says its on for mode, I went into NVidia cp and everything looks to be in working order. Anything else I need to check?

Reason I ask was the previous monitor I had showed a tab in game displaying "gsync" ...and this doesn't, wasn't sure if that was normal. But so far, I think I got a keeper.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> I got it...it was trying to extend displays into the other display I have hooked to my pc instead of making the x34 the main screen, switched that then I could adjust everything else.
> 
> So far though its looking glorious...100hz locked and running Witcher 3 right now,i mean theres a tiny bit of blb in top left a little but man...not enough for me to really care about as everything else looks top notch.
> 
> I'm still just learning all I can about gsync, I'm pretty sure its all on. Monitor in says its on for mode, I went into NVidia cp and everything looks to be in working order. Anything else I need to check?
> 
> Reason I ask was the previous monitor I had showed a tab in game displaying "gsync" ...and this doesn't, wasn't sure if that was normal. But so far, I think I got a keeper.


whats the production month?


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> I'm still just learning all I can about gsync, I'm pretty sure its all on. Monitor in says its on for mode, I went into NVidia cp and everything looks to be in working order. Anything else I need to check?


Maybe you already know this, but when using Gsync, make sure V-sync is off on your game's menu. From what I know Gsync will lock you on 100fps.


----------



## TheGovernment

Are you using display port? Thats the only one that works with the overclock.


----------



## Savatage79

Yep vsync off. I was meaning mainly in control panel if there were any things to be sure to change or select.

September production for this unit. 100 Hz locked in, no dead pixels, little blb, overall I'm really happy with this


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Are you using display port? Thats the only one that works with the overclock.


Yea, all is good... Rolling Witcher and it looks incredible


----------



## Savatage79

Sorry to do 3 in a row, but just reporting back.... Very excited and pleased with this monitor. However obviously once more games release with the proper resolution it will make something awesome even that much better. But I definitely feel 100hz and gsync is one hell of a combo and plenty for silky smooth gaming. And the colors pop on this monitor big time.

I'm one happy adopter.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Yep vsync off. I was meaning mainly in control panel if there were any things to be sure to change or select.
> 
> September production for this unit. 100 Hz locked in, no dead pixels, little blb, overall I'm really happy with this


Good to here that there are some good x34´s out there too!







gz man!


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Good to here that there are some good x34´s out there too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gz man!


Yea man I was just hoping for a nice monitor and I mean it was flawless. Locked in at 100, running everything I throw at it perfectly... Course dragons dogma looked like it threw up a little set to 3440x1440, that gonna need a little tweaking to get things right but I'm just impressed with this piece of equipment.. This feels worth the price tag to me.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Yea man I was just hoping for a nice monitor and I mean it was flawless. Locked in at 100, running everything I throw at it perfectly... Course dragons dogma looked like it threw up a little set to 3440x1440, that gonna need a little tweaking to get things right but I'm just impressed with this piece of equipment.. This feels worth the price tag to me.


Unfortunately Dragon's Dogma won't support 21:9. Unless if the community do something about it. Capcom itself told me this during one of their Twitch live streams.

Still, congrats for you new monitor. Hope you have a great time with it. Meanwhile, I'll only be able to afford one next year. I'm studying pretty hard for a public employment test, and If I pass, I'll get an amazing job and I'll finally build some serious machine.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Unfortunately Dragon's Dogma won't support 21:9. Unless if the community do something about it. Capcom itself told me this during one of their Twitch live streams.
> 
> Still, congrats for you new monitor. Hope you have a great time with it. Meanwhile, I'll only be able to afford one next year. I'm studying pretty hard for a public employment test, and If I pass, I'll get an amazing job and I'll finally build some serious machine.


Never heard of a public employment test before. Care to elaborate (I know it's off topic, just curious).

On topic. Anyone have any word on when the latest shipments from Acer? Still waiting and all I see is back order and out of stock everywhere. Had my order in on the 4th, heard a tentative arrival date of the 18th for the new units, but looks like that was pushed back.


----------



## TheGovernment

You should try out just cause 3. It really shines with the 21:9 ratio. Also ED and star citizen are reallu good too.


----------



## x3sphere

Yeah, Just Cause 3 looks incredible on this monitor. G-Sync helped out a ton with the erratic framerate I was getting before due to VSync also. No problems maxing out all the settings on a single 980 Ti now.


----------



## Savatage79

So just to make sure, are there any other major adjustments to be made with this type of monitor in nvidia cp? I have vsync off as the instant obvious, only thing I'm curious about was I remember seeing a video of a drop box tab to select gsync over vsync, and I don't have that... And I believe it was an x34 video from a tester around summer. So not sure of one of the updates just removed that or what but I was curious about it.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Never heard of a public employment test before. Care to elaborate (I know it's off topic, just curious).
> 
> On topic. Anyone have any word on when the latest shipments from Acer? Still waiting and all I see is back order and out of stock everywhere. Had my order in on the 4th, heard a tentative arrival date of the 18th for the new units, but looks like that was pushed back.


I just placed an order with Provantage. Since it was listed as a very heavy item they are having it shipped directly from ACER. Their estimate was 3-6 days. I'm actually happy it is coming direct from ACER but with satisfaction guarantee from Provantage. Less chance of somebody just repackaging a return and selling as new.

Shipping was high at $42 but total was still less than buying from NewEgg or Amazon. I'll update when it ships. Hoping for a good one but most recent reviews I see here and elsewhere are pretty good. Got additional warrantee protection with my Capital One card as well as price protection. thumb.gif


----------



## x3sphere

Back in stock at Amazon (not third party) for anyone interested. 12 left as of writing


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Back in stock at Amazon (not third party) for anyone interested. 12 left as of writing


Those went fast. "Usually ships within 1 to 2 months."


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> I just placed an order with Provantage. Since it was listed as a very heavy item they are having it shipped directly from ACER. Their estimate was 3-6 days. I'm actually happy it is coming direct from ACER but with satisfaction guarantee from Provantage. Less chance of somebody just repackaging a return and selling as new.
> 
> Shipping was high at $42 but total was still less than buying from NewEgg or Amazon. I'll update when it ships. Hoping for a good one but most recent reviews I see here and elsewhere are pretty good. Got additional warrantee protection with my Capital One card as well as price protection. thumb.gif


Yeah, I thought it was funny that it was considered a very heavy item. I decided to humor them and have it shipped to work where I have a tractor and loading dock that was requested haha.


----------



## Savatage79

Ovrrall I'm just happy, mine has a little bleed but any kind of color on screen and it's unnoticeable and that is like 99% of the time. A dead pixel wouod drive me more nuts. Mainly because the typical ips glow when you're sitting close covers any bleed. I love it, definitely a great investment. Anyone can have a larger screen these days, but there is something super impressive by the ratio that this screen offers at 34 inches, just an awesome purchase


----------



## funfordcobra

Well I think they are overpriced, lack QC, lack manufacturer support, and your chances of getting one you are happy with are very low and most likely you will have to settle.

I cant tell you the hundreds of "thank you" messages Ive received on my youtube channel for letting smarter buyers see the QC issues and the way ACER has swept them under the carpet.over the last few months.


----------



## Savatage79

Well the only rebuttal I have is this, I went and looked at other monitors and honestly so many still have people disliking the quality of the items. Backlight bleeding, dead pixels, all these issues seem crop up in just about every thread or review, some more than others..

For me I look at simply what makes me happy, so sure if acer is a garbage company to many people but I end up having a nice monitor, that's all I care about because every company has people ripping them. So it's really a case of simply finding the product that makes one happy.

I'd of probably tried one more if this was a bum monitor. But I'm really happy. Do I think they need to make better batches of it, absolutely from the reports, but so many monitors have bad reviews so I don't think I can go by that. Asus had their bad share of launches as well, so it's just one of those things.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Well I think they are overpriced, lack QC, lack manufacturer support, and your chances of getting one you are happy with are very low and most likely you will have to settle.
> 
> I cant tell you the hundreds of "thank you" messages Ive received on my youtube channel for letting smarter buyers see the QC issues and the way ACER has swept them under the carpet.over the last few months.


Could you please show me the video? It's always good to see more info about the X34 QC issues


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Well I think they are overpriced, lack QC, lack manufacturer support, and your chances of getting one you are happy with are very low and most likely you will have to settle.
> 
> I cant tell you the hundreds of "thank you" messages Ive received on my youtube channel for letting smarter buyers see the QC issues and the way ACER has swept them under the carpet.over the last few months.


link to the youtube?


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Yeah, I thought it was funny that it was considered a very heavy item. I decided to humor them and have it shipped to work where I have a tractor and loading dock that was requested haha.


Yeah, I had to mark it as ship to ground floor. Which won't be exactly as it will be a front porch. Just hope it will be delivered on a day that I am home or at least have it within an outer box.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Well the only rebuttal I have is this, I went and looked at other monitors and honestly so many still have people disliking the quality of the items. Backlight bleeding, dead pixels, all these issues seem crop up in just about every thread or review, some more than others..
> 
> For me I look at simply what makes me happy, so sure if acer is a garbage company to many people but I end up having a nice monitor, that's all I care about because every company has people ripping them. So it's really a case of simply finding the product that makes one happy.
> 
> I'd of probably tried one more if this was a bum monitor. But I'm really happy. Do I think they need to make better batches of it, absolutely from the reports, but so many monitors have bad reviews so I don't think I can go by that. Asus had their bad share of launches as well, so it's just one of those things.


If you are happy that's all that matters. No need to keep posting in the thread. I considered waiting for ASUS but then it will be a longer wait and very hard to get at release due to pent up demand and then wait for reviews. Also at least we know what things to check for on the ACER. In addition who knows what issues the ASUS may have. Personally I think it is wrong to buy lots of these monitors just to send them back to somehow punish a manufacturer. It would be hard to believe that one company deliberately created a bad monitor to sell to buyers. If my first one is bad I'll get an RMA and if the second is bad then I'll get a refund and wait for ASUS.


----------



## x3sphere

I've had mine for nearly two months now. I work from home so I use it about 10 hours a day and haven't had any issues develop from running it at 100 Hz and there are no scanlines visible in actual games. I think if these panels were at risk of degrading due to being pushed at their limit, some issues would have started cropping up by now. So I'm reasonably confident in the lifespan of this.

Honestly I was expecting to have to return this due to the overwheleming amount of problems other people had but I guess I got lucky.

This is the best monitor I've had by far, I liked my LG 34UM95 a lot but there was always a nagging thought that I should have went for the 27" IPS panels instead for high refresh, thankfully with this I get the best of both worlds. My next upgrade will be an OLED hopefully, this will tide me over until then.

Will be interesting to see how the Asus turns out but I'm definitely sticking with my X34.


----------



## DNMock

Well, so much for the Predator... Ordered it on the 4th, and now the ETA on shipment is March 14th. Hopefully the folks at Provantage will let me pre-order the Asus model before it goes officially on sale.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Well, so much for the Predator... Ordered it on the 4th, and now the ETA on shipment is March 14th. Hopefully the folks at Provantage will let me pre-order the Asus model before it goes officially on sale.


Damn that sucks man

Side question guys, so some games I can set it to 3440x1440, but I'm still getting like 4 inch bars on left and right sides. What could I be missing here?


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Well, so much for the Predator... Ordered it on the 4th, and now the ETA on shipment is March 14th. Hopefully the folks at Provantage will let me pre-order the Asus model before it goes officially on sale.


That's odd. I just checked mine and it states "In progress.1 item awaiting confirmation from regional warehouse"

Your order has been placed with one of our suppliers who will ship it directly to you.
Note: Your order has been forwarded to a regional warehouse for processing. We will issue an invoice once we have confirmation."


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> That's odd. I just checked mine and it states "In progress.1 item awaiting confirmation from regional warehouse"
> 
> Your order has been placed with one of our suppliers who will ship it directly to you.
> Note: Your order has been forwarded to a regional warehouse for processing. We will issue an invoice once we have confirmation."


My replacement order has said this for 2 weeks now. My first order said it and shipped same day, though.


----------



## Xunaka

Update:

I ended up replacing my predator X34 through Amazon, There was a legit problem with the panel, the tearing is not present in the replacement. I also began having issues with the panel randomly going dark while playing.


----------



## funfordcobra

Sadly, a lot more of these problems will arise over the next few months. The early adopters are going to get shafted when the displays start crapping out because of the overclock.

Would any of you bought the monitor if this was disclosed?

WARNING: OVERCLOCKING your overclockable monitor may result in PERMANANT DAMAGE not covered by ACER inc.

Because, this is what is going top happen and is another reason why I keep returning monitors. I want to remain within the 1 month full price return grace period when the ACER comes out. Ive actually had 2 good units out of 8 so far. The one I have now is NOV build date and its OK. Has a lot of BLB.


----------



## TheGovernment

Why do you assume that overclocking is hard on the display? If its not overheating its fine.
The monitor only has so much voltage, just like overclocking anything with set voltage. The worst thats going to happen is it will get artifacts or just wont display that refresh rate.

Just like amy cpu, gpu etc. If you dont increase the voltage to the point where it generates too much heat, you camt hurt anything. Have you ever heard of amyone frying a gpu or cpu by overclocking without upping the voltage? Nope same goes for a monitor.


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sadly, a lot more of these problems will arise over the next few months. The early adopters are going to get shafted when the displays start crapping out because of the overclock.
> 
> Would any of you bought the monitor if this was disclosed?
> 
> WARNING: OVERCLOCKING your overclockable monitor may result in PERMANANT DAMAGE not covered by ACER inc.
> 
> Because, this is what is going top happen and is another reason why I keep returning monitors. I want to remain within the 1 month full price return grace period when the ACER comes out. Ive actually had 2 good units out of 8 so far. The one I have now is NOV build date and its OK. Has a lot of BLB.


Curious how you gathered the build date on it.


----------



## Dr Mad

Simply by a quick look to the sticker on the box or under the screen near color LEDs.

I agree with Funfordcobra and already said before that I'm not confident with the panel lifespan when overclocked beyond 75hz in the long term.
Remember what happened to those who had Qnix overclocked IPS monitors (LG panel) after 6 months. Mine lasted 7 months before the screen started to flicker + awful scanlines that disappeared once I get back to 60hz.

I already see some people getting screen flickering / multiple screen reboot in games after a month of use with no problem.

Acer X34R1CK users (Freesync) seem to not experience these problems yet.

I guess PG348Q will have the same problems, especially scanlines which is the most annoying X34's defect.


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Simply by a quick look to the sticker on the box or under the screen near color LEDs.
> 
> I agree with Funfordcobra and already said before that I'm not confident with the panel lifespan when overclocked beyond 75hz in the long term.
> Remember what happened to those who had Qnix overclocked IPS monitors (LG panel) after 6 months. Mine lasted 7 months before the screen started to flicker + awful scanlines that disappeared once I get back to 60hz.
> 
> I already see some people getting screen flickering / multiple screen reboot in games after a month of use with no problem.
> 
> Acer X34R1CK users (Freesync) seem to not experience these problems yet.
> 
> I guess PG348Q will have the same problems, especially scanlines which is the most annoying X34's defect.


looks like my original was oct new one is sep.. Yeah I doubt the Asus will pan out much better since it's still overclocked even if they're the ones clocking it factory. Might just go to the PG279Q at least I know what I'm getting there


----------



## x3sphere

It's going to be the same deal with the Asus if these panels are susceptible to degrading over time, there is no IPS panel rated for 100 Hz in existence right now.

Perhaps Asus will cover it under warranty, but that's just an assumption. The PG348Q doesn't come at 100 Hz out of the box either and is activated by some turbo function. Must be some reason why they did that.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It's going to be the same deal with the Asus if these panels are susceptible to degrading over time, there is no IPS panel rated for 100 Hz in existence right now.
> 
> Perhaps Asus will cover it under warranty, but that's just an assumption. The PG348Q doesn't come at 100 Hz out of the box either and is activated by some turbo function. Must be some reason why they did that.


You know all the turbo function does is change refresh rate, without having to go into the OSD, it might be 100hz out of the box


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You know all the turbo function does is change refresh rate, without having to go into the OSD, it might be 100hz out of the box


I guess it's a possibility, seems like a useless feature to add then though. I would never want to downclock, if there is a game that doesn't support high refresh rate just limit FPS without changing it on the monitor...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I guess it's a possibility, seems like a useless feature to add then though. I would never want to downclock, if there is a game that doesn't support high refresh rate just limit FPS without changing it on the monitor...


It is what the turbo button does, just look at other monitors, ASUS even says it on the product page.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is what the turbo button does, just look at other monitors, ASUS even says it on the product page.


Ah okay, but then that's no different from the PG279Q. It has a Turbo button as well, and 165 Hz is still considered an 'overclock' when you look in the OSD. The 279Q doesn't come at 165 Hz out of the box either, despite being marketed as a 165 Hz refresh monitor. There's absolutely no mention of an overclock on the Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/SWIFT-PG279Q-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B017EVR2VM/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1453512884&sr=1-1&keywords=pg279q

Really don't see any indication this will be 100 Hz out of the box, aside from what PCPer said but none of that has been confirmed. However does Asus warranty cover not reaching an overclock?


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It's going to be the same deal with the Asus if these panels are susceptible to degrading over time, there is no IPS panel rated for 100 Hz in existence right now.
> 
> Perhaps Asus will cover it under warranty, but that's just an assumption. The PG348Q doesn't come at 100 Hz out of the box either and is activated by some turbo function. Must be some reason why they did that.


Doesn't matter the panel is still a 60hz panel, since its the same LG panel. There are 100+ hz IPS but they're 27"


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> Doesn't matter the panel is still a 60hz panel, since its the same LG panel. There are 100+ hz IPS but they're 27"


Ya meant just 34" IPS.

I know Samsung has a native 100 Hz VA panel in the works according to TFTcentral. Anyway, if the PG348Q was using anything newer we would have heard about it awhile ago.


----------



## Xunaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Ya meant just 34" IPS.
> 
> I know Samsung has a native 100 Hz VA panel in the works according to TFTcentral. Anyway, if the PG348Q was using anything newer we would have heard about it awhile ago.


Well I've got an extra 30 days to see what happens with this panel, since Amazon has a kick ass return policy.


----------



## Savatage79

Anyone have any suggestions here for possibly fixing Kings Quest, it has the option to select 3440x1440, but the game still plays with 4 inch bars on the sides.. I tried some scaling stuff to no avail. One or two other games did this also, curious if anyone else has run into this or if they have kings quest and could check to see how it works in 21:9


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions here for possibly fixing Kings Quest, it has the option to select 3440x1440, but the game still plays with 4 inch bars on the sides.. I tried some scaling stuff to no avail. One or two other games did this also, curious if anyone else has run into this or if they have kings quest and could check to see how it works in 21:9


This is most likely a graphics driver issue. What graphics card are you using and do you have the latest graphics driver installed?


----------



## funfordcobra

Nope, some games just don't support it even if you can select 3440x1440. Its just the nature of the beast. You can find a hack via wsgf or hex edit. Of course disregard this if others are able to properly select 3440x1440 and it display as such.


----------



## Bytelove

I would like to use an Ergotech freedom arm vesa mount with my x34. The monitor weighs 16.30lbs without stand + the included vesa adapter. Mount supports 8.4lbs - 17.8lbs, the HD version supports 20lbs - 30.8lbs. Will the lower rated hold up the monitor okay? I'm using it with an adjustable standing desk.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Nope, some games just don't support it even if you can select 3440x1440. Its just the nature of the beast. You can find a hack via wsgf or hex edit. Of course disregard this if others are able to properly select 3440x1440 and it display as such.


I'm sure it'll become less and less which will be nice, but yea that sucks some just simply don't work. As for above the card I have is 980ti SC and latest drivers intact


----------



## Wagnelles

In case if anyone's interested, Wide as Fcuk channel made a short video comparing the Acer X34 and the PG348Q before it's release. I innocently asked him for this days ago and he did it


----------



## Techenthused73

Anybody know when ACER is sending the next batch out? I have an order in at Provantage but they say "The supplier has not provided us with a firm shipping date." on my order.









edit: Provantage said they have an estimated ship date of 1-28-16. Here's hoping for a good one.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Anybody know when ACER is sending the next batch out? I have an order in at Provantage but they say "The supplier has not provided us with a firm shipping date." on my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Provantage said they have an estimated ship date of 1-28-16. Here's hoping for a good one.


I was told by Provantage Late feb, early March, and I ordered mine on Jan. 4. That's also in line with other online distributors. if you hit buy now, don't expect one for quite a while.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> In case if anyone's interested, Wide as Fcuk channel made a short video comparing the Acer X34 and the PG348Q before it's release. I innocently asked him for this days ago and he did it


How can dude point out the difference of something he's never actually used or been in the presence of (the Asus)? Seems like of conjecture about an unshipped product. Whats the point?


----------



## solBLACK

He pointed out the physical differences. People who have gone to trade shows have seen it in person. No where does he go over which one is better as he doesn't know.


----------



## x3sphere

21:9 works out of the box with the new Tomb Raider (aside from cutscenes)







Looks amazing


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> 21:9 works out of the box with the new Tomb Raider (aside from cutscenes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing


Would much rather have played this one on PC in 21:9, but already beat it on the Xbone


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Are the monitor drivers from Acer necessary?
> 
> I have an issue with Witcher 3 where I will start with high framerate and gsync on, and then the framerate per second will literally tick down to like 30-40 and then hover there. if I restart the game its back up at 60-70 and then slowly ticks down after a few moments.. not sure what the deal is, never had an issue with my previous monitor.
> 
> Wonder if the monitor drivers could be a requirement? Hadn't even thought about them. This is happening with a fresh 355.80 install.


The acer monitor drivers should help with color presentation. The generic drivers may not have the best colour profile for the monitor. But if it looks fine then all good anyway


----------



## funfordcobra

I bought a couple of the worst reviewed games this year (watch dogs and assassins creed unity) just to see how they ran on this monitor and SLI 980TI cards and they run and play great. Don't know what the big deal was about.

Also Rise of The Tomb raider looks amazing although you will need x2 980TIs to push it over 60 constantly.

Looking forward to seeing how Tom Clancys The Division turns out.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I bought a couple of the worst reviewed games this year (watch dogs and assassins creed unity) just to see how they ran on this monitor and SLI 980TI cards and they run and play great. Don't know what the big deal was about.
> 
> Also Rise of The Tomb raider looks amazing although you will need x2 980TIs to push it over 60 constantly.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how Tom Clancys The Division turns out.


The big deal was that these games where unplayable at launch. An endless list of bugs regarding performance, gameplay, and everything else in general.

These games have been patched over time so right now you should run them just fine. If you got a 980ti SLI, then you should also consider mods to improve graphics even more.

The only thing that will make these games good or bad for you is their gameplay mechanics and plots. If you like them, then you didn't wasted your money at all. Enjoy!


----------



## Erra

Can someone please inform me on the following:

If the monitor is placed at the very back of your desk (up against the wall), how far is the distance from the wall to the actual screen (not the stand that sticks out a little further, just the screen).

In other words, how much desk space does the stand take behind the screen?









Thanks!!


----------



## insoc

I've been working and playing with a 32" 4K IPS Benq monitor. A great one but as I am always looking for the next-best-experience, I "upgraded" it to a 40" 4K display just to get more immersion in the games. The result was not satisfactory, I found it too big for comfortable view as a monitor and returned it. I've been using a Predator XB1 27" monitor, fantastic gsyinc monitor and everything is great with the gsync option but sometimes I feel the image is not that big as I would like. I mean, obviously at 32" the characters, cars, guns and whatever looked bigger and maybe because of that I could feel more immersion in the game.

I was almost ready to get a X34 to experience more immersion but I also realize that as much as I gain horizontally, vertically I will be on the same size as my current 27" gives me so in games like Tomb Raider or GTAV I will still be looking the characters and everything else smaller than I would with a 32" display.

Acer sells a 32" 4K monitor with gsync limited to 60hz but with gsync nevertheless. I don't know really which option would give me more immersion: the 32" one because everything is bigger than the 27" or the X34 being that everything will be smaller but with a more wider view? Again, I'm looking for the most immersive, being-there possible experience.

Your opinions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## insoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> you will need x2 980TIs to push it over 60 constantly.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Wow, 2 980TIs just to get 60fps at 1440p? No oversampling or AA involved? I have that configuration (2 GTX980TI) but was hoping to get a little more (like 70-80) but anyway. This is another reason why I don't mind the just "100hz" thing because hardly (if not impossible) with any new AAA game (that's the games I play) at 1440p and with high/ultra effects (to enjoy the graphic experience more) one can get 90-100 hz constantly.


----------



## insoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> you will need x2 980TIs to push it over 60 constantly.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 2 980TIs just to get 60fps at 1440p? No oversampling or AA involved? I have that configuration (2 GTX980TI) but was hoping to get a little more (like 70-80) but anyway. This is another reason why I don't mind the just "100hz" thing because hardly (if not impossible) with any new AAA game (that's the games I play) at 1440p and with high/ultra effects (to enjoy the graphic experience more) one can get 90-100 hz constantly
Click to expand...


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> I've been working and playing with a 32" 4K IPS Benq monitor. A great one but as I am always looking for the next-best-experience, I "upgraded" it to a 40" 4K display just to get more immersion in the games. The result was not satisfactory, I found it too big for comfortable view as a monitor and returned it. I've been using a Predator XB1 27" monitor, fantastic gsyinc monitor and everything is great with the gsync option but sometimes I feel the image is not that big as I would like. I mean, obviously at 32" the characters, cars, guns and whatever looked bigger and maybe because of that I could feel more immersion in the game.
> 
> I was almost ready to get a X34 to experience more immersion but I also realize that as much as I gain horizontally, vertically I will be on the same size as my current 27" gives me so in games like Tomb Raider or GTAV I will still be looking the characters and everything else smaller than I would with a 32" display.
> 
> Acer sells a 32" 4K monitor with gsync limited to 60hz but with gsync nevertheless. I don't know really which option would give me more immersion: the 32" one because everything is bigger than the 27" or the X34 being that everything will be smaller but with a more wider view? Again, I'm looking for the most immersive, being-there possible experience.
> 
> Your opinions will be greatly appreciated!


I kinda depends what you preferences are. I played on a 42" LCD TV at about 1.5m distance, then upgraded to a 52" LCD TV at the same distance. Both were great and immersive, but you could see the pixels. I then upgraded to a 27" 1440p at about 0.5m distance which was about identical apparent scale to the 52" at 1.5m but the picture looked so much better. However If I moved around at the desk I noticed the smaller size of the 27" and scaling wise it was restrictive horizontally in the the edges were more obvious in your peripheral vision than the top and bottom edges of the screen.

Now using a X34 and the size to me is perfect in than the sides are about as obvious as the top and bottom and moving around at the desk doesn't effect your immersion like the 27" did. Personal thing, but to me its perfect and only a bigger 21:9 would be any better.


----------



## Techenthused73

OK. Monitor arrives tomorrow! What should be the first things to do. Should I just go ahead shut the computer down and connect it. Do the nvidia drivers need to be reinstalled? How to check for g-sync working on the monitor.

I know these questions have been answered but there are 112 pages to look through and this is the first g-sync monitor I've had. Currently with a 60hz 1920x1080p viewsonic. Also my Accell dp cable won't arrive till 2-9 but I have a cable that was supposed to be an Accell but there was a mixup with part numbers from the 3rd party seller on Amazon and the cable is a coxoc dell but it has the dp logo stamped into the connector. Looks solid but not sure if I will have cable issues getting to 100hz. Which is me getting ahead of myself until I can setup the monitor.

Thanks for everyone contributing to these threads. Otherwise I would not have been able to make an informed choice.


----------



## TheGovernment

connect it with DP and turn it on...... thats about it... man it's a monitor not a new baby lol


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> connect it with DP and turn it on...... thats about it... man it's a monitor not a new baby lol


Haha I was gonna say something... but... I don't know if I have the heart...

It's like when you see something political on facebook and your like thinking "i should comment and then they will see... wait just keep scrolling... good choice"

Not the same thing, but you know what I mean.

Techenthused73... just enjoy it, great monitor!


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> OK. Monitor arrives tomorrow! What should be the first things to do. Should I just go ahead shut the computer down and connect it. Do the nvidia drivers need to be reinstalled? How to check for g-sync working on the monitor.
> 
> I know these questions have been answered but there are 112 pages to look through and this is the first g-sync monitor I've had. Currently with a 60hz 1920x1080p viewsonic. Also my Accell dp cable won't arrive till 2-9 but I have a cable that was supposed to be an Accell but there was a mixup with part numbers from the 3rd party seller on Amazon and the cable is a coxoc dell but it has the dp logo stamped into the connector. Looks solid but not sure if I will have cable issues getting to 100hz. Which is me getting ahead of myself until I can setup the monitor.
> 
> Thanks for everyone contributing to these threads. Otherwise I would not have been able to make an informed choice.


As has been said, just connect it up with the supplied DP cable if it will reach, turn it on, then go into the menu and tweak it.

If your running windows 10 it will likely put the display driver in for you, did with mine anyway.

For settings, its worth looking thru the TFTCentral review as their settings aren't bad, mainly lowering brightness heaps. Then going into the overclock menu enabling it and setting it to 100hz and applying it. It will reboot and then you can see if its stable in games.

Gsync will be enabled by default in the Nvidia Control panel, but if the screen flashes black in games, then your particular panel can't handle 100hz. Its unlikely a better cable will help but you can try when your other one arrives. If it does flash/ flicker black, then go into overclock and set to 95hz and you should be right.

Mine is fine in windows at 100hz but I use 95hz as its not stable in games. TBH most of the games I play would average 60-75fps anyway so its no big deal to me.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> As has been said, just connect it up with the supplied DP cable if it will reach, turn it on, then go into the menu and tweak it.
> 
> If your running windows 10 it will likely put the display driver in for you, did with mine anyway.
> 
> For settings, its worth looking thru the TFTCentral review as their settings aren't bad, mainly lowering brightness heaps. Then going into the overclock menu enabling it and setting it to 100hz and applying it. It will reboot and then you can see if its stable in games.
> 
> Gsync will be enabled by default in the Nvidia Control panel, but if the screen flashes black in games, then your particular panel can't handle 100hz. Its unlikely a better cable will help but you can try when your other one arrives. If it does flash/ flicker black, then go into overclock and set to 95hz and you should be right.
> 
> Mine is fine in windows at 100hz but I use 95hz as its not stable in games. TBH most of the games I play would average 60-75fps anyway so its no big deal to me.


Thank you. Yes if this was a standard monitor I would not have a concern. Also I have never experienced a G-sync monitor. However with a g-sync module that is controlled/works with the graphics card I was treating the install like a graphics card because of the driver interaction with the monitor. I felt I had a valid concern with the cable as I have read that bad cables can cause an issue with monitors not reaching 144hz on the xb271hu or flickering. Also saw that someone had an x34 that would blank out at 100hz but when they used the Accell there was no problem. I caught up on all of this reading reviews of display port cables on Amazon.com. Apparently the Cable Matters dp cables do not work well with higher refresh. I do not think the included cable will reach and will be using an Accell cable. Turns out the shipping date was changed to Monday so I will have the highly rated Accell ultra av dp cable 2 meters.

I am sure that my post may make me look like a dufus but I explained my reasons.


----------



## -terabyte-

So, this is Acer's comment on the scanlines issue (posted by Acer-Cory):

Quote:


> All,
> 
> In regards to the scanline issue, I have been provided with an update. Scanlines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines.
> 
> We certainly appreciate everyone's patience and the feedback that has been provided by many of you. Unfortunately, this is a side effect for cutting edge technology and while there is not a fix to be applied, we will continue to make efforts to minimize and eliminate these types of limitations in future releases.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cory


Source: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/413527#M2429


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> So, this is Acer's comment on the scanlines issue (posted by Acer-Cory):
> 
> Source: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/413527#M2429


It nice of them that they have wrote it but sorry I just can't







..... "cutting-edge technology"- years old LG panel that we manged to overclocked (not in stable way) to 100Hz with attached G-Sync module. On side note- it is not always 100Hz as it is not 100 Hz panel.

Please







, cutting-edge my azz.

Well, at least now everybody know that it can't be avoided.


----------



## Dr Mad

Note the use of "side effect" instead of "deffect" as Acer can exclude scanlines from warranty terms.
This is also the statement that all X34 are potentially affected and we should expect the same for Asus PG348Q.
Asus even mentions the term of "side effects" at the end of the user manual (without specifying what we should expect with "side effects", so it could be anything occuring once display is overclocked).

At this price point, this is unacceptable as using these monitors past 60hz is useless considering these scanlines can degrade game experience. Also there are numerous people starting to get / see scanlines after a few months of use, probably because of the panel degradation when running at high frequency for some time.

Considering these problems, Acer X34 is nothing but a standard LG 34UC97 + Gsync and should never been sold 500-600€ more since overclock results in such defects.

I'm afraid we have to wait a long time before a real UWQHD 100hz+/ Gsync monitor comes out. AU Optronics is planning to release a VA Panel later this year so it should be ready for next year with DP 1.3 compliant GPU's.


----------



## x3sphere

It's good they released a statement on the issue, should have been done much sooner but still.

Seems nearly all gaming displays out have issues that the manufactures consider "normal", you either have to accept some of them or don't buy anything at all. The scanline issue on the X34 is far less annoying than the poor uniformity I experienced on AUO 144Hz panels. I still have not seen it in actual games, only the G-Sync demo, and it hasn't gotten worse. I use my display for around 10-12 hours a day, had it for over 2 months now. So the talk of the OC degrading the panel hasn't been true in my case, so far anyway.

Given the Z35 (again, AUO) has terrible uniformity also I expect the DP 1.3 variants to have the same issue. AUO panel quality is just not up to the level of LG or Samsung.

Samsung's 100 Hz ultrawide could be interesting, but probably FreeSync only unless other manufactures buy the panel and make a G-Sync variant.


----------



## sl4ppy

FYI: 5 in stock at the Dallas Micro Center as of 2/6


----------



## Metros

Just want to know, as anyone had any problems with scan lines being more obvious or overclock getting lower over time?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just want to know, as anyone had any problems with scan lines being more obvious or overclock getting lower over time?


Like I mentioned in my previous post, no. I run mine 10-12 hours a day @ 100 Hz and have owned the monitor for 2 months now. I'm reasonably sure if the OC is at risk of degrading it would have done so by now.


----------



## muSPK

Can you use this monitor at 100hz together with two 1440p 60hz monitors at the same time? Or is that too much för DP 1.2 to handle?


----------



## maeveth

Just to add another data point. I've had mine since October 17th or so. I don't remember which day it actually came but I bought it as a birthday present for my self but I basically got the first batch that went to Newegg. I have had zero issues, no scan lines, no back light issues, no whining, and stable overclock since day 1.


----------



## Techenthused73

Just got mine setup. No coil whine. Overclock to 100hz no problem. Will have to work on the color profile to get better blacks. Menu is terrible like they said. Games load up fine do not see any flicker. What looks like minor bleed but I assume is glow since it changes or disappears as I move my head (angle). It's the biggest box I have ever seen. Really glad I was able to get a personal account on Fedex and have them deliver to the back of the building. Would be really obvious from the street. Was not packaged with an outer box. Like the under glow lighting.


----------



## iRev_olution

What sort of hardware are you using to power this bad boy?

I'm looking to SLI my 980, I think it will hold out?


----------



## DaSaint79

Sooooo, I joined the club thanks the the Microcenter 20% off promotion going on now. BLB doesn't seem bad and I haven't done a stuck/dead pixel test yet but so far so good. Connected w/ DP, OSD Overclock says 100Hz, Nvidia CP says 100Hz, but when Nvidia Experience program says 60Hz and so does the OSD Refresh rate Num display when turned on. What gives...?


http://i.imgur.com/pITSHVk.jpg Imgur link to above pic...

Microcenter has a promotion that gives 20% off Acer monitors if you purchase one of several items. If you choose a processor, like I did, you can purchase a $7 processor from the clearance bin and get the 20% off.


----------



## funfordcobra

Enable gsync


----------



## DaSaint79

It's enabled...


----------



## funfordcobra

If you are connected with DP, NVCP says 60, windows says 60, gsync is enabled, and the overclocking OSD says 100 I'd say you have a problem. Welcome to ACER.


----------



## x3sphere

He's saying that only the GeForce Experience program is saying 60 Hz, everything else is saying 100 Hz.

I wouldn't really worry about it. Try re-installing GFE.


----------



## funfordcobra

Uninstall geforce ....


----------



## DaSaint79

To clarify:

- Connected via DP.
- In OSD, I have enabled OC and set it to 100Hz and rebooted monitor.
- Post reboot, Nvidia CP allows me to set it to 100Hz.
- GeForce Experience still states 60Hz.
- There's a setting in OSD that I can enable, Refresh Rate Num, that shows an overlay that maxes out at 60.

http://imgur.com/9kC7oeU


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> To clarify:
> 
> - Connected via DP.
> - In OSD, I have enabled OC and set it to 100Hz and rebooted monitor.
> - Post reboot, Nvidia CP allows me to set it to 100Hz.
> - GeForce Experience still states 60Hz.
> - There's a setting in OSD that I can enable, Refresh Rate Num, that shows an overlay that maxes out at 60.
> 
> http://imgur.com/9kC7oeU


Do you see a difference when switching to 100 Hz? I would be more concerned if Windows or the NV control panel didn't say 100 Hz. This just looks like a bug with the GFE program, as I said try re-installing it.


----------



## DaSaint79

Can't tell a difference. I would have chalked it up as a GFE bug if the Acer refresh rate overlay didn't also say 60. (Upper right side of the screenshot in quote)

Reinstalled, no difference in GFE.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> Can't tell a difference. I would have chalked it up as a GFE bug if the Acer refresh rate overlay didn't also say 60. (Upper right side of the screenshot in quote)


Then you definitely aren't running at 100, weird. I would try doing a reset to factory default settings through the monitor's OSD, then re-apply the overclock.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> Can't tell a difference. I would have chalked it up as a GFE bug if the Acer refresh rate overlay didn't also say 60. (Upper right side of the screenshot in quote)
> 
> Reinstalled, no difference in GFE.


Can you enable 100hz in the advanced display properties in windows? That was all I did after enabling the OC when I had mine.


----------



## DaSaint79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Can you enable 100hz in the advanced display properties in windows? That was all I did after enabling the OC when I had mine.


\

That was the trick, not sure why I didn't even think to check there. 100Hz w/ very slight coil whine.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> What sort of hardware are you using to power this bad boy?
> 
> I'm looking to SLI my 980, I think it will hold out?


----------



## Savatage79

Been a few weeks for mine and absolutely loving it, what a glorious monitor


----------



## evilgrin

Got a refurb for $700, we will see, comes with 90 days return policy, im not real sensitive with screen stuff, so dont notice the imperfections as much as others.


----------



## solBLACK

Mind sharing where you got a refurb for that price?!


----------



## evilgrin

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252282242020?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

i think directly from acer


----------



## Techenthused73

I don't think refurbished has the same warranty.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilgrin*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252282242020?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> i think directly from acer


They even have the wrong listing title... "Notebook"


----------



## evilgrin

will be interesting to see what arrives, i'm safe either way, but its a terrible listing


----------



## Clad120

This monitor is really awesome.

It a shame I had to send it back to acer today. I had the half lit screen problem.

By the way, did anyone encountered a screen ratio problem with the hdmi ?

I use the hdmi to plug gaming consoles, and while using the "aspect mode" in the osd, the 16/9 ratio is not conserved.

it's about 15% larger than it should be in 1080p and it's full screen in 720p! Needless to say it's hideous. No problem in 1:1 mode though.

It's not how it's supposed to work right ?


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Been a few weeks for mine and absolutely loving it, what a glorious monitor


I'm also having a good experience. January model.

No scan lines that I can see.
No coil whine.
I can see a little glow in dark scenes such as The Witcher but not bad at all.
Overclocks to 100 no flickering in desktop or games.

Would you share the contrast and brightness settings that you are using. I'm getting a Spyder 5 express to color correct the screen but I have learned it will not set the brightness. Overall I'm very surprised to see colors I did not see in my old Viewsonic 1080p. It is like re-experiencing games because the Viewsonic apparently was dimming badly.


----------



## funfordcobra

Giving the history of this monitor, I think it is absolutely absurd to grab a refurbished one lol.
Its your money though. Just hope you didn't get a 4 month rental for 700 bucks.


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> What sort of hardware are you using to power this bad boy?
> 
> I'm looking to SLI my 980, I think it will hold out?


I'm using 2X GTX 970's and running games just fine, some games I have to cap the fps to under 100fps to make sure it does not go above the G-sync threshold of this monitor, I'd say just a single gtx 980 would be enough to have a good gaming experience, including the most resent games, g-sync helps big time.


----------



## duckweedpb7

Another data point for you guys. Received mine last week from Newegg. Finally got to play around with it this weekend. No issues so far (fingers crossed) so I guess I won the lottery


----------



## ajx

Hello i have question, i currently own a Z35 but i still have time to return it
I wonder if 3440x1440 looks sharper for movies
The biggest issue on Z35 its watching movies/youtube, low res videos look so awful
Another issue is about gaming and responsiveness, which one is faster for gaming, only about input lag/responsiveness?
Thanks


----------



## funfordcobra

It's going to look the same. 720p is 720p. 1080p is 1080p.


----------



## D2015

My exp update, (decided to give it another chance)

monitor # 3:
october build,
100 hz,
"scanlines",
1 dead pixel

start over.









monitor # 4:
october,
100hz,
scanlines
5 dead pixels !!!
and coil whine ! before, I thought ppl complaining about it are just too picky. I was wrong









back u go!









(they had november builds, but too many ppl complained about not getting 100hz, some didn't even get to 95hz)

pre ordered asus PG348q


----------



## DoomDash

These normally go for $1300? Most of the retailers seem to be out or listing it higher?


----------



## insoc

I just received my X34 last weekend from B&H Photo and they took the care to pack the X34 box in another box unlike Newegg that shipped my XB1 on it's box. My manufacture date is January 2016, so I guess that explains the unavailability there was some weeks ago.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> I just received my X34 last weekend from B&H Photo and they took the care to pack the X34 box in another box unlike Newegg that shipped my XB1 on it's box. My manufacture date is January 2016, so I guess that explains the unavailability there was some weeks ago.


Let us know how the January build is. I'm still on the fence with this and the PG348Q. If Acer fixes the coil whine I may go with that one, you know, when it's ever available.


----------



## Savatage79

I've had kine about a month now and love it. September build that is perfect. No dead pixels, no coil whine, barely any bleed, just an awesome fn monitor all around. Well worth the dough


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> I've had kine about a month now and love it. September build that is perfect. No dead pixels, no coil whine, barely any bleed, just an awesome fn monitor all around. Well worth the dough


I just finished doing my tax returns. Should give us a couple weeks for better comparisons between the x34 and PG348Q. Can't wait to have a either on my desk!


----------



## Lumpiersorz

I just recieved my Predator X34 (December batch), and while I was pleased to find all of the common problems didn't occur on my screen, I found something I haven't seen before...

In the video below (Skip to around 0:20) You can see how my monitor almost sort of erases the black bar caused by the overdrive, in an horizontal line.

This issue is oddly enough more frequent, the higher FPS i set, and only when gsync is enabled.

The video below has overdrive set to normal, if I set it to extreme it becomes even worse, with huge black bars turning grey horizontally.

https://vid.me/tDDc

Does anyone know what this is? and if I should return it. I do see it in games as a sort of tearing.


----------



## james41382

Looking at upgrade my display. I've been considering the XB271HU as well, but there is a lot of complaining going on in that thread so I'm hesitant to purchase. The X34 looks promising, but the price tag is much greater. I'm running a single 980Ti water cooled at 1451MHz. Seems like the QC on this model might be better than with the XB271HU. I'm a little hesitant because of the aspect ratio, games possibly not supporting the resolution or aspect ratio properly and causing G-Sync not to work, etc.


----------



## funfordcobra

nope, acer QC is acer QC.


----------



## x3sphere

In general I would say QC is better on these than any display based on the AUO panels. I've never seen complaints about dirt particles behind the screen or uniformity issues here.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> In general I would say QC is better on these than any display based on the AUO panels. I've never seen complaints about dirt particles behind the screen or uniformity issues here.


And there are very few reports of dead pixels too.


----------



## combat fighter

Well after lots of umming and ahhing I've managed to get one of these for £899.99 - that's too tempting so thought sod it I'll give one of these a go!

Just praying it does not have BLB (IPS glow is fine), dead pixels, coil whine, scanlines and she overclocks to 100Hz! Not asking for much am I?

I'm keeping positive that I get a good one (both fingers crossed).

I'll report back tomorrow when it arrives.


----------



## combat fighter

Hi there

Well my Predator X34 turned up today, Nov 2015 build and I am really impressed with it.

1. Overclocked straight to 100hz no problem.

2. No coil whine, even with full white page

3. No BLB! IPS glow is very minimum also really stuggle to look for it.

4. Whites are nice and uniform

5. Tested the Pendulum demo and can't see any scan lines

Think I've won the monitor lottery as I really can't fault it. It's built very nice and looks amazing on my desk. First time I have ever seen g-sync and I can say it does live up to the hype. Played a bit of BF4 and I was quite shocked the difference it makes. Really is a night and day difference.

Calibrated it properly with my iDisplay Pro so colours are bang on.

And there's me worrying I might get a problem one. . .









Nice one!


----------



## doox00

I just picked up one of these at micro center today. So far I am very happy with it! I have a little blb in the upper left corner. 100hz no problem, no banding that I can see at all in g sync pendulum demo, no coil whine, The screen looks amazing! I think the blb in the upper left is the only negative with the screen.. But I don't even notice it all during normal use (the little I have used it so far). Only when putting up a complete black background.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> I just picked up one of these at micro center today. So far I am very happy with it! I have a little blb in the upper left corner. 100hz no problem, no banding that I can see at all in g sync pendulum demo, no coil whine, The screen looks amazing! I think the blb in the upper left is the only negative with the screen.. But I don't even notice it all during normal use (the little I have used it so far). Only when putting up a complete black background.


That's awesome I have been looking at possibly upgrading displays recently. The X34 sounds like an awesome monitor. BTW in your signature I think you meant 4790K not 4970K.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> That's awesome I have been looking at possibly upgrading displays recently. The X34 sounds like an awesome monitor. BTW in your signature I think you meant 4790K not 4970K.


Ahh good catch, thank you! I just updated it the other day, been a few years since I was on this forum.. had an old sig in there.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Ahh good catch, thank you! I just updated it the other day, been a few years since I was on this forum.. had an old sig in there.


Yeah just looking out. I didn't want to offend. BTW I think I see another typo.. your SSD says 259gb.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Yeah just looking out. I didn't want to offend. BTW I think I see another typo.. your SSD says 259gb.


ffs, thanks!









New screen mounted in the lazy boy suite!


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> ffs, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New screen mounted in the lazy boy suite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh man.. that looks awesome!


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Oh man.. that looks awesome!


Lol yeah, I love it. I have an awesome wife who allows such non sense in the living room! haha









ohh and allows this in the dining room corner haha!


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Lol yeah, I love it. I have an awesome wife who allows such non sense in the living room! haha


I take it that's running on your main rig? I assume because I don't see any racing gear in the pictures.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I take it that's running on your main rig? I assume because I don't see any racing gear in the pictures.


Yeah, I just posted a pic of my sim rig above


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Yeah, I just posted a pic of my sim rig above












That's a serious setup you got there. Did you build it?


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a serious setup you got there. Did you build it?


Yeah, I started with one I made from wood and had 3 27" screens and a fanatec csr wheel.. then moved up to 3 40" screens a cockpit made from 8020 aluminum extrusions (comes in 8' long pieces.. I cut and built it all.. was fun project. Ohh also built the wheel, its an OSW direct drive wheel.. the box on the floor on the left (small computer case) houses all the electronics for the wheel.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Yeah, I started with one I made from wood and had 3 27" screens and a fanatec csr wheel.. then moved up to 3 40" screens a cockpit made from 8020 aluminum extrusions (comes in 8' long pieces.. I cut and built it all.. was fun project. Ohh also built the wheel, its an OSW direct drive wheel.. the box on the floor on the left (small computer case) houses all the electronics for the wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absolutely amazing. What about the pedals and shifter?


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Absolutely amazing. What about the pedals and shifter?


Pedals are MPPC SimPedals and shifter is a Fanatec Shifter SQ. I used to have HE Ultimate Pedals, which I think I am going to get again, I preferred them a little bit more over the simpedals. The simpedals are great don't get me wrong, just think I personally like the HE's a bit more. Also waiting for HE to release there H shifter.. hopefully this year.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Pedals are MPPC SimPedals and shifter is a Fanatec Shifter SQ. I used to have HE Ultimate Pedals, which I think I am going to get again, I preferred them a little bit more over the simpedals. The simpedals are great don't get me wrong, just think I personally like the HE's a bit more. Also waiting for HE to release there H shifter.. hopefully this year.


I never got into racing simulation games, but after seeing your setup I want to give it a go...


----------



## Cape Cod

Looking to see if anyone has had the same problem as me with there x34. This morning when I fired up the computer the led lights stay white on the bottom of the monitor. I have MNT Status set in the monitors menu. Not sure if the G-sync module died. Things I have tried.

Reset monitor by unplugging power from the monitor and reset in the menu.
Applied monitor settings OD to extreme Monitor Info shows mode normal? Overclock to 100 refresh rate. Applied settings.
Changed Dp cable from the dp cable they give you to a dp 1.2 cable I had for my old Ultrawide
Reset NVCP Made sure all setting were correct and G-sync is enabled.
Tried jumping into a game. Running a 100 fps solid lights don't change. Can tell G-sync is obviously not working.
Opened G-sync Pendulum and it will not let me select G-sync.
Red lights don't even come on when screen flickers while changing setting.
Restarted many times while doing above.

Not sure what to do at this point besides returning the monitor but unfortunately none in stock








Figured I would pop in here to see if anyone has had a similar problem before I RMA or return to store.

Thx
Cape


----------



## funfordcobra

Reinstall drivers. After the install, if your pop up notifications don't say "gsync monitor detected" then you have a failed module. I had one go out on an Asus not too long ago. Asus didn't repair it since it was 2 months over a year. Great company..


----------



## Cape Cod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Reinstall drivers. After the install, if your pop up notifications don't say "gsync monitor detected" then you have a failed module. I had one go out on an Asus not too long ago. Asus didn't repair it since it was 2 months over a year. Great company..


Right after I posted above I did uninstall the driver and as soon as I did the lights lit up red. Reinstalled drivers and good so far. Weird


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea sometimes gsync needs a kick in the butt. Glad it's working now. I absolutely dread sending anything back to acer.


----------



## SperVxo

How does this screen look in games if you lower the resolution to 1080p 21:9? To gain some fps in some games?


----------



## funfordcobra

It will either be stretched or have black bars. Not good at all IMO.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SperVxo*
> 
> How does this screen look in games if you lower the resolution to 1080p 21:9? To gain some fps in some games?


Like cobra said, it's awful.


----------



## SperVxo

Okej, I got 980Ti gaming so i guess it would work fine if i lower some settings


----------



## iatacs19

Anyone upgrade from an Acer XB271HU or Asus PG279Q? What is the verdict ?


----------



## TangoEchoAlpha

Subscribing to the thread - ordered my X34 earlier today for £900, should be delivered tomorrow. I didn't see the point in paying the extra £100 for the Asus equivalent - currently got a PG278Q and although mine has been great, there's also been some real horror stories for that monitor.

Just hoping the 27" and "34 ultrawide don't dwarf my desk and prove too big!


----------



## Nico67

Ok I have a slight issue. Nvidia control panel doesn't have the "Prefered Refresh Rate" option for me, and I am guessing its because I have my refresh rate set at 95hz. Trouble is now I can't use the Highest available option to overide game settings and as such I am stuck at 50hz in BDO.

Any knowledgeable persons that can confirm that the option is missing because it can't select the highest EDID of 100hz?

Also any forseeable problems in creating a custom res at 3440x1440 95hz and select that res in Nvidia control panel so it only has one refresh rate under the select res? I assume Gsync will still work fine?


----------



## Lumpiersorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Ok I have a slight issue. Nvidia control panel doesn't have the "Prefered Refresh Rate" option for me, and I am guessing its because I have my refresh rate set at 95hz. Trouble is now I can't use the Highest available option to overide game settings and as such I am stuck at 50hz in BDO.
> 
> Any knowledgeable persons that can confirm that the option is missing because it can't select the highest EDID of 100hz?
> 
> Also any forseeable problems in creating a custom res at 3440x1440 95hz and select that res in Nvidia control panel so it only has one refresh rate under the select res? I assume Gsync will still work fine?


Just set the refreshrate on your panel and go into display settings in windows, then select 100hz.

All games should run your refreshrate natively, with a few exceptions.


----------



## TangoEchoAlpha

My Predator X34 arrived this morning - very pleased with it









Hope that it's OK to post my review video


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> Just set the refreshrate on your panel and go into display settings in windows, then select 100hz.
> 
> All games should run your refreshrate natively, with a few exceptions.


Unfortunately, it flickers a bit at 100hz, but only in games. Haven't tried with BDO, but I can only do 95hz for others I have tried. This is the only time that running less than 100hz has catually proved to be a problem, even though I don't need more than about 75hz in reality for BDO due to actually framerate.


----------



## funfordcobra

We has a club nowz!


----------



## DNMock

Aight, question:

Got an X34 last week, and everything is ace. 100hz, no backlight bleed, great color, no scanlines, etc. etc. Don't know if I got a golden goose or what here, but I'm not gonna complain. The thing I'm trying to figure out is the G-sync. I have g-sync turned on everywhere, and am running at between 80 and 100 fps in games, but I'm still getting some screen tearing. The screen tearing would seem to imply I don't have G-sync turned on but since I'm running at 80 to 100 fps (using the monitors built in frame counter), that would mean G-sync has to be turned on (it's activated in NVCP as well btw).

The tearing is few and far between, but it does happen, usually along the top 1/3rd of the monitor and lasting several frames it seems (usually persists for about half a second to a full second) before rectifying itself. It's rare, but it is occurring. I do have V-sync disabled in game and in the NVCP, and I am running SLI GPU's, so I'm wondering if it's SLI or Driver related, or if the G-sync module maybe needs a firmware update or something.

Anyone else experiencing anything like this?


----------



## funfordcobra

V-sync needs on too. Gsync with v-sync enabled.


----------



## x3sphere

Without Vsync on, I'm assuming you are going over 100 FPS at times. Doesn't matter if it's just .1 FPS over 100, you'll get tearing outside of the G-Sync range.

Like funfordcobra said, turn on VSync within the NVCP to avoid this. Or you can cap FPS using rivatuner


----------



## atomicus

How does coil whine manifest itself exactly? Is it normal to hear a faint 'buzz' on very white screens, some websites for example? Also, how is BLB for others?


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm changed to OP Club operator. Since we are starting off this club late status, if you want in throw up a pic of your lil acer buddy and you're in.








Purchase date / overclock success / dead pix


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> V-sync needs on too. Gsync with v-sync enabled.


Well there it is then. I was thinking G-sync was supposed to do away with V-sync. What about when the in game fps is capped. enable V-sync there as well?


----------



## funfordcobra

yes.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have a BENQ XL2410T and would like to know if this is worth the asking price over my current monitor?

this 100hz mine is 120hz

this 34 mine only 24

will be using a gtx 1080 or whatever comes out withini a few months to power it


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Well there it is then. I was thinking G-sync was supposed to do away with V-sync. What about when the in game fps is capped. enable V-sync there as well?


V-sync will kick in only if you go above the refresh rate of your monitor. As long as you cap your fps to the max refresh rate of the monitor you will never see it.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a BENQ XL2410T and would like to know if this is worth the asking price over my current monitor?
> 
> this 100hz mine is 120hz
> 
> this 34 mine only 24
> 
> will be using a gtx 1080 or whatever comes out withini a few months to power it


The pascal GPUs are going to be able to power these monitors with ease. My GTX 980 should work fine until those are released.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a BENQ XL2410T and would like to know if this is worth the asking price over my current monitor?
> 
> this 100hz mine is 120hz
> 
> this 34 mine only 24
> 
> will be using a gtx 1080 or whatever comes out withini a few months to power it


If you are wanting to maintain 100 fps, and have settings at max, then nope. SLI Titan-X can't maintain 100 fps on newer AAA titles consistently. Averages between 70 and 100 depending on the intensity of the scene, usually hovering in the 80 to 90 fps range.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> V-sync will kick in only if you go above the refresh rate of your monitor. As long as you cap your fps to the max refresh rate of the monitor you will never see it.


Actually I believe its

Vsync On = Gysnc, which will never let your video or monitor go over the monitor max set refresh rate.

Vsync Off = Gysnc, but turns off Gysnc if your video card goes over the monitor max set refresh rate, it is designed to improve input lag by reducing signal processing for the time it does not have to do any syncing. Ideally its not supposed to be that noticeable at higher refresh rates.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Actually I believe its
> 
> Vsync On = Gysnc, which will never let your video or monitor go over the monitor max set refresh rate.
> 
> Vsync Off = Gysnc, but turns off Gysnc if your video card goes over the monitor max set refresh rate, it is designed to improve input lag by reducing signal processing for the time it does not have to do any syncing. Ideally its not supposed to be that noticeable at higher refresh rates.


Vsync ON = it adds lag if you go over the refresh rate because it delays the frames to sync up with the monitor.

Vsync OFF = it doesn't add any lag but you still get tearing issues if you go above the refresh rate.

The best option is to always cap the max FPS to the monitor max refresh rate and don't care about Vsync.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Vsync ON = it adds lag if you go over the refresh rate because it delays the frames to sync up with the monitor.
> 
> Vsync OFF = it doesn't add any lag but you still get tearing issues if you go above the refresh rate.
> 
> The best option is to always cap the max FPS to the monitor max refresh rate and don't care about Vsync.


Tried turning on V-sync and my fps took a crap. set it to triple buffered V-sync, and somehow the tearing started to go off the charts. Used Rivatuner and capped the FPS at 100 with V-sync off and occasional tearing persisted, then set the FPS cap to 99 in Rivatuner and everything went perfectly smooth.

I was adjusting the V-sync in game, and not in NVCP at the time.

I did pay close attention and the tearing did seem to be most evident when the monitor was reporting a capped 100 fps, obviously implying it was when going over the monitors refresh rate.

I'm wondering if capping the FPS with SLI is what's causing the issue. I notice in Fallout 4, which is hard locked to 60 fps, my reported fps is between 61 and 62 most of the time. Would explain why even with the limit set to 100, I'm seeing tearing but with the FPS capped at 99, it seems to go away.


----------



## ondoy

gsync + vsync on from NVCP...
in game vsync off, no game fps cap...


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoEchoAlpha*
> 
> My Predator X34 arrived this morning - very pleased with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that it's OK to post my review video


nice review! Where can I get your wallpaper?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> gsync + vsync on from NVCP...
> in game vsync off, no game fps cap...


Nice, got it going now. Still saw it a couple times, but that was during a massive swing in FPS, going from 100 to the 40's back to 100 over the course of a couple seconds. Pretty sure that has to do with the zone in Rise of the Tomb Raider I was in being poorly optimized. Shouldn't be seeing 60 fps swings just by turning around imo.


----------



## TangoEchoAlpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> nice review! Where can I get your wallpaper?


Thanks









2560x1440 -> http://wallpapershome.com/images/wallpapers/mclaren-650s-gt3-2560x1440-geneva-international-motor-show-2016-8599.jpeg

3440x1440 -> http://wallpapershome.com/images/wallpapers/mclaren-650s-gt3-3440x1440-geneva-international-motor-show-2016-8599.jpeg


----------



## D2015

had ASUS PG348q on pre-order, but they've change ETA to 25th of march, so I bought another X34









#5

november build

does 100Hz (thats all 5!) magic









scanlines of course









some coil whine (i guess it's standard)









So far it's better than my previous 4 monitors.

Testing, hopefully it won't get worse.


----------



## VeerK

Just got this in today, will post my pics soon (we need an excel sheet haha)

Short summary:

Jan. 2016 build

BLB: top right and left corners, hopefully some burn in time will fix it up

Coil Whine: none, tested on an all white background

Overclock: 100 Hz successful

Scanlines: can someone link the post on how to properly test scanlines?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Scanlines: can someone link the post on how to properly test scanlines?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/260#post_24931363
Quote:


> Coil Whine: none, tested on an all white background


running 100Hz and on white?

lucky u.
well, in my case that would be asking too much


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/260#post_24931363
> running 100Hz and on white?
> 
> lucky u.
> well, in my case that would be asking too much


Thank you for the link









And yes, all white background, no ambient noise, face up to the monitor from multiple angles. I expected it to hit 100Hz which it did easily and wow, as an ex-60 Hz man it is so smooth. I'll get to testing the scanlines now which are my biggest concern since my eyes notice every little thing. I saw pictures online of these miracle January 2016 x34s with no BLB and while mine has very limited amounts it is still definitely there :/


----------



## VeerK

Update:

Build: Jan '16
BLB: Top corners, mild
Overclock: 100 Hz
Coil Whine: None
Scanlines: Present, mild, left center

Have there been any samples confirmed without scanlines? My only two issues now are slight BLB which, if my old LG 34UC97 experience is valid, will diminish with usage/burn--in time. The other issue is scanlines, which I didn't notice in Rainbow Six Seige, but definitely saw in the Pendulum demo. I think I'm going to stick with this one, I don't think I've seen better X34s or PG348Qs. I think the monitor is good enough to last me until Volta and G-sync/DP1.3/1.4 OLED Ultrawides land in a few years. No buyer's remorse for now I guess, seeing the early adopters since October prepped for this I guess


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Have there been any samples confirmed without scanlines?


Don't worry, they all have it, even asus pg348q. It's just not every one knows what to look for, and or how they look


----------



## iPokeZombies

Brand new X34 owner here.

Almost perfect specimen, apart from a very noticeable coil whine on white backgrounds at any level of overclock past 60hz.

How can you tell what month/year the build date is? And are there any recommended settings for newbs?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xunaka*
> 
> Curious how you gathered the build date on it.


How can you tell what month/year the build date is? And are there any recommended settings for newbs?[/quote]
you can see the production date on the item box and under the panel


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/260#post_24931363


Regarding the scanline image linked - maybe I'm getting too old, but I don't see there difference between the two pictures? Can someone MS Paint some guidelines on what to look for and detail the pattern?

I'm _that guy_ that needs a visual aid and a line of text where I can reference to









Thank you in advance


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Regarding the scanline image linked - maybe I'm getting too old, but I don't see there difference between the two pictures? Can someone MS Paint some guidelines on what to look for and detail the pattern?
> 
> I'm _that guy_ that needs a visual aid and a line of text where I can reference to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


With G-sync on, there are pronounced dark horizontal lines in the blue background versus none with G-sync off


----------



## primal35

Update on mine since I have had it - obtained in November 2015

Build: Sept
BLB: Minor bottom left corner - and sliver top left - not noticeable in regular use
Overclock: 100 Hz
Coil Whine: None
Scanlines: None - I have run the pend demo multiple times and playing games since November like Witcher 3, Star wars battlefront, Star Craft and Fallout 4 I have never seen any.
Whites: Fantastic, love web browsing on this. The PG279Q's I tired had terrible whites and why I sent them back.
Dead Pixels: I have 3 very minor dead pixels. I never notice these unless I go full white screen and look hard for them, luckily they are in the top left corner -2 and one top right and so small they are even hard to see in full white screen looking right at them - all black in color.

I am extremely happy with my X34. Right now with a fairly maxed out Maingear system running 2 GTX 980 Ti's Fallout 4 in complete max settings runs seamless at 100fps constantly. I was very impressed with this. Witcher 3 is less optimal and generally ran around 75-85 fps - this is due to the game more than anything, of course turning down settings a little would max it out, but part of the joy is playing these games maxed out in full 21:9 glory.

From all the reviews I have read with just about any new gaming monitor you may need to go through a few to find a good one. I never did get a good Asus PG279Q. If you get a good one of the x34's you wont be disappointed if you have the gaming system to support it.

Good luck!


----------



## TheGovernment

Its kind of funny that there was so much negativity in this thread, people saying that they were all junk etc
Now the happy people have had a ton of pages of excellent reviews.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I can either go out today and buy this knowing the MFG and have an in store 7 day bright pixel exchange warranty free.

Or I can wait 20 painful days for the PG348Q.

From what I have read they are either the same or the Asus is better. Can someone give me the benefits of the Dec2016 Acer model over the Asus?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> Anyone suggest something to run on this monitor to be wowed by it? I got it and one of the new Swifts side by side and for 1200USD it's not all that impressive over the swift. But I think it's because I've never used an ultra wide before and so far have to fiddle with every game I run on it to get it to display correctly.


Im a little late to your question but....

Far Cry 4
Just Cause 3
modded (4GB HD Texture Packs) Fallout New Vegas
The Witcher 3
War Thunder

A short summary of my X34 ownership experience:
+Got it from very first Newegg pre-order batch.
+no dead pixels
+same BLB bleed/IPS glow that my curved LG 34" (which uses the exact same panel as the X34) had, i.e. normal for a big IPS panel
+OC's to 100 hz no problem
+no coil whine
+no scan lines but I did NOT run any g-sync demo
-suffers from wake from sleep bug, though I have sleep mode disabled anyway

Summary:
Great monitor for gaming / productivity but Acer should have had tighter QC on the early batches.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I can either go out today and buy this knowing the MFG and have an in store 7 day bright pixel exchange warranty free.
> 
> Or I can wait 20 painful days for the PG348Q.
> 
> From what I have read they are either the same or the Asus is better. Can someone give me the benefits of the Dec2016 Acer model over the Asus?


The Acer has gamma adjustment while the Asus does not. Apart from that they are basically the same, Asus has a better OSD and swivel adjustment on the stand.

No gamma control is a strange omission on a $1300 monitor and quite fusturating if you plan on calibrating it, so for me, I wouldn't get the Asus based on that alone.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The Acer has gamma adjustment while the Asus does not. Apart from that they are basically the same, Asus has a better OSD and swivel adjustment on the stand.
> 
> No gamma control is a strange omission on a $1300 monitor and quite fusturating if you plan on calibrating it, so for me, I wouldn't get the Asus based on that alone.


I usually adjust the gamma in windows or reshade but what about the osd are all the features the same? The srgb, scene mode and blue light filter?

What about blb?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I usually adjust the gamma in windows or reshade but what about the osd are all the features the same? The srgb, scene mode and blue light filter?
> 
> What about blb?


I don't know if the presets are the same, some are named differently. It does have a blue light filter.

Blb is no better on the Asus from the pics I've seen.


----------



## MaFi0s0

So I am going through youtube videos instead of sleeping for my important doctors apointment tomorrow lol, I could otherwise watch videos all night rather than ask these questions:

So I saw blue banding got resolved.

There is flickering with Gsync. Was this resolved?

Here is a good review and test

I dont see whats wrong with the OSD functions in comparison, the different game modes are just a gimmick, you can always use reshade instead.

Only thing its missing is ULMB it seems.


----------



## addicTix

So I'm currently playing on the XB270HU and its so annoying.
Its my 6th XB270HU (before the 270hu, I had 4 Swift PG278Q's ... so already 10th monitor actually) and it still have dust issues...

So I want to refund it and buy a new monitor. But now, I want a monitor which is fine so I don't need to return it again all the time.
I've read the X34 is using a LG panel, which is better than the AUO Panels (the chances of dead pixels are low and there is dust, thats what they say - Is that right?).. Thats already a really good thing.
BLB doesn't bother me really, so yeah I don't think I would return a monitor just for BLB.

The thing I'm afraid for is: Scan Lines.
I was really annoyed by the Pixel inversion issue of the AUO 144Hz TN Panels (such as PG278Q, XL2730Z, S2716DG etc.). Thats why I returned my pg278q for 4 times.
So how is this scan line issue, some people say its only visible while using the G-Sync demo... some people say, its not visible.... And some people say, its always visible.
Are the scan lines are general issue of the X34 (like pixel inversion on AUO 144Hz TN panels), or is it a defect?
As I said, I don't want to start the return streak again, so it would be nice to know how bad this scan line thing is.
I want to play with G-Sync always on (except while playing games like csgo)... But also games like Arma 3, which is running in a low(er) framerate especially while playing mods. So will this scan line issue drive me to hell like the pixel inversion?

I just didn't play with fun since about 7-8 months because of all the issues.
Also, how high is the chance that the monitor is overclockable without any issues to 100hz?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> So I am going through youtube videos instead of sleeping for my important doctors apointment tomorrow lol, I could otherwise watch videos all night rather than ask these questions:
> 
> So I saw blue banding got resolved.
> 
> There is flickering with Gsync. Was this resolved?
> 
> Here is a good review and test
> 
> I dont see whats wrong with the OSD functions in comparison, the different game modes are just a gimmick, you can always use reshade instead.
> 
> Only thing its missing ULMB it seems.


The blue banding was literally game breaking and it was resolved after the very first batch was released by alternate.de in Germany. I got mine from the first batch released in the States by newegg and the blue banding issue was fixed

There hasn't been any flickering when I game with g-sync (I'm using 2 X Titan Xs in SLI) so I've never experienced that issue.

Also most people don't seem to want a ulmb option. 100 hz with g-sync and games seem pretty smooth to me.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Ah it seems ULMB is a bit of a gimmick at 100hz if nvidia states 120hz minimum for it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpkApEgar3I

Okay so ULMB is only of benefit if you dont need gsync anyway:
http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/

I think I will be picking this up today.


----------



## x3sphere

I don't think the Asus has ULMB support.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal35*
> 
> Update on mine since I have had it - obtained in November 2015
> 
> Build: Sept
> BLB: Minor bottom left corner - and sliver top left - not noticeable in regular use
> Overclock: 100 Hz
> Coil Whine: None
> Scanlines: None - I have run the pend demo multiple times and playing games since November like Witcher 3, Star wars battlefront, Star Craft and Fallout 4 I have never seen any.
> Whites: Fantastic, love web browsing on this. The PG279Q's I tired had terrible whites and why I sent them back.
> *Dead Pixels: I have 3 very minor dead pixels.* I never notice these unless I go full white screen and look hard for them, luckily they are in the top left corner -2 and one top right and so small they are even hard to see in full white screen looking right at them - all black in color.
> 
> I am extremely happy with my X34.
> 
> Good luck!


Wy didn't you replace it?









I've returned one of my monitors only because of 1 dead pixel !


----------



## MaFi0s0

A shop near me has Nov 2015 MFG is this okay or does it need to be December?


----------



## VeerK

Welp, I don't know if its because the power went out at my place recently, but I can hear/now have coil whine. Ew. So much for the Jan. 2016 builds.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Welp, I don't know if its because the power went out at my place recently, but I can hear/now have coil whine. Ew. So much for the Jan. 2016 builds.


well, they all have some coil whine, my first 3 monitors had little whine (standard i guess) , but 4th and 5th were way noisier (noticed it right away)

you should try another one to see if it's better







, but it may not reach 100Hz, or have a bad uniformity, or dead pixel.

Damn lottery


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> A shop near me has Nov 2015 MFG is this okay or does it need to be December?


doesn't matter,
it's pure luck


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> well, they all have some coil whine, my first 3 monitors had little whine (standard i guess) , but 4th and 5th were way noisier (noticed it right away)
> 
> you should try another one to see if it's better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it may not reach 100Hz, or have a bad uniformity, or dead pixel.
> 
> Damn lottery


Haha, I will be trying one more, but with my luck it'll be awful.

In game, the scanlines are faint enough that I can forgive them, the BLB and uniformity is better than my old 34UC97, no dead pixels, and the coil whine I can't hear from the front, but on the top of the monitor. All in all, I'll probably be keeping it assuming the next one isn't better. I feel a little bad considering how expensive it is, but compared to other ultrawides and the PG348Q, it doesn't look like there is a perfect version anywhere. I'm happy enough with the X34 that I'll keep it until DP 1.3 and OLED monitors show up


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I just wanna know how long till prices start being more realistic. Like around 900$ or less?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Now a proud owner. Dec 2015 model. no deadpixels in the middle but havent peeled off the chastity stickers yet.









My dad has cataracts and even he said its very clear. He cant tell the difference between a samsung 4 and 6 or 6 and 8 series so that says A LOT. Watching youtube its immediately obvious to me that its much higher quality than my Viera. I also dont see much blacklight bleed at all with the lights on just some IPS glow.

Just plugged in to a cheap laptop with Intel graphics so crushed blacks and only 1080p 16:9


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I just wanna know how long till prices start being more realistic. Like around 900$ or less?


I doubt you will see a price drop on these until 2017


----------



## funfordcobra

There were people that were convinced the x34 would be 850 by now lolz..


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> There were people that were convinced the x34 would be 850 by now lolz..


I've seen them on offer for £899 in the UK so they are slowly coming down in price.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> There were people that were convinced the x34 would be 850 by now lolz..


I remember that guy hahaha


----------



## p0Pe

Thought I would chime in here as well.

I got a december screen with horrible coilwhine. Was sent to acer so they could fix it, but it came back with the same problem.

Ordered a PG348Q instead, but that has the same coilwhine, so I will be staying away from these types of screens until other panels are available.


----------



## MaFi0s0

If I have any problems besides dead pixels I am just gonna put up with it, the coilwhine cant be as bad as plasma buzz and I hope the flickering only happens under rare conditions.

I plan on upgrading ASAP to a bigger gaming monitor and higher refresh rate once they come out anyhow(Preferably not Chinese). Sadly it seems no Japanese, Korean or Taiwanese companies want to invest in gaming panels though








For LG at least not much anyway.

Oh wait, is this panel Taiwanese? I thought it was Chinese.... isnt Acer a Chinese company?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AU_Optronics

edit: LOL Acer is really bottom of the Barrel for a Taiwanese company.


----------



## funfordcobra

I don't know if I'm just not sensitive to it but I have never heard coil whine on any of my units. Of my returns, 2 were for the WFS issue on the first batches and the other 4 were for BLB that I didn't like. I haven't had a problem with not hitting 100hz, flickering, or coil whine. To be honest I could have not returned some of the BLB monitors I had, but acer wasn't working with me and banned me from their forums so I wanted to stick it to them of sorts..


----------



## TheGovernment

I don't hear any coil whine either. I can put my ear right up to it on pure white and cant hear anything. I just have the normal bit of ips glow on the left corners that I don't notice at all anymore even playing ED or star citizen. So I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I have sensitive ears I am gonna check right now.

My Phantek SPCR recomended fans have coil whine but not my monitor. tried full screen on every color and nothing and my dog didnt seem to hear anything either.

Oh and right now my screen is too bright even for daylight.

ref: mfg dec 2015

edit: decided to do more test: no dead or bright pixels, checked here: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

Extremely minor BLB on the top left and even more minor on the bottom left. the right corners seem to just be IPS glow or barely BLB.

So yeah pretty much won the lottery here.

tested refresh earlier I can do 101hz possibly 102 but havent checked, [email protected] fails though which is a shame.


----------



## Mikey-

For those new to this thread, just a reminder about the scan line issue. The scan lines are the result of an aggressive overclock - basically of a 60Hz panel that's being pushed to 100Hz.

There IS a workaround for this.

Essentially, you can't just overclock your X34 to 100Hz, and leave it there. You have to readjust the overclock on a game by game basis. If your game can reach 100 frames per second, then you can overclock to 100Hz, and you won't see scan lines. If your game is around 45-60 FPS, then you'll have a scan line problem if you leave you overclock at 100Hz - in this case, you disable the overclock, and scan lines go away.

Examples of my X34 overclock (GTX 980 SLI - 4930k):
Alien Isolation - overclock set to 100Hz
The Witcher 3 - overclock set to 75Hz
Fallout 4 - overclock set to 60Hz

In a game like Fallout 4, which is designed to run at 60 FPS, if I forget to disable my 100Hz overclock, I'll actually see the scan lines in-game. Thankfully, disabling the overclock does removes the scan lines.

I was a little upset about the scan lines until I learned I can get rid of them. Note that you're compromising nothing. If your game stays around 60 FPS 95% of the time, then there's no reason to overclock to 100Hz.

I've had my X34 since day one, and the scan lines are a complete non-issue now.

So the lesson here is, see what your average frame rate is on a game by game basis, and overclock accordingly. It should take you about 30 seconds to readjust your overclock.

Is it worth it - yes, it is. An incredible monitor.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Examples of my X34 overclock (GTX 980 SLI - 4930k):
> Alien Isolation - overclock set to 100Hz
> The Witcher 3 - overclock set to 75Hz
> Fallout 4 - overclock set to 60Hz


Wouldnt Gsync and Freesync achieve the same thing but better?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Wouldnt Gsync and Freesync achieve the same thing but better?


I'm sorry, but I don't understand the question here?

I was explaining how to deal with the Gsync scan line issue.

EDIT:

Mafi0s0, do you own an X34?

See, this is the reason I just posted what I did. I'm not convinced that all the X34 owners understand that they can't just leave their overclock at 100Hz.

It's vital that people understand you have to readjust your overclock.

Then again, some people can't even see the scan lines - IMO, because they don't know what to look for.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Why do I need to keep changing the refresh rate? Like can you explain the concept? Gsync changes the refresh rate to suite the FPS.... so wouldnt that be good enough or is there something I am missing completely?

Anyway Im currently at this issue, unlike all the reviews I have the magic peice some dude at Acer forgot to calibrate:



If I bring some colors up the highs will crush, for example blue cant be displayed in the full range....

And my OSD seems to be different, I dont see any sRGB mode despite it being on the box.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I fired up fallout 4, I barely noticed scanlines, and only realised how much I had to squish my nose against the screen once they showed up on my camera.

Anyway try capping the frame rate and turn on gsync instead of changing the refresh rate.

I can barely notice it because I sit about 1.5 metres from my screen. And even if I was up against it like I was in 4k desktop mode reading an essay it probably still wouldnt bother me because all the screens I have had before were a mesely 1080p.


----------



## x3sphere

The coil whine on mine isn't too audible, I can't even hear it on a full white screen over my case fans to me honest. The fans aren't that loud either, Corsair SP120 Quiet running at around 800 RPM.

It hasn't been an issue for me... if I had a fully silent setup then I might be annoyed by it however.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Finally have my monitor calibrated, it looks so dim though but it matches with the Windows and the Lagom.nl black level tests so that black level 1 is barely visible.

Anyway my brightness is 15!! Does any1 else have a brightness below 20???? edit: Okay nvm had to set the e thing to standard.
*Edit: Me for at least, it seems brightness is only the backlight control, so its staying at 50.*

Contrast 50

Gamma 2.2 (passed windows gamma test perfectly but failed everything else, I think its a problem with Chrome)

RGB Limited, see here for a very strange problem: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Unique-issues-with-X34-Dec-2015-build/m-p/418662#M2573

So apart from some minor scanlines I have zero problems.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Why do I need to keep changing the refresh rate? Like can you explain the concept? Gsync changes the refresh rate to suite the FPS.... so wouldnt that be good enough or is there something I am missing completely.


You're not grasping the problem, or the solution.

I suspect that this is the case with the vast majority of X34 owners. Which is the reason I posted the reminder above. We worked through this back in October.

First of all, the aggressive overclock of the X34 causes scan lines to appear when Gsync is enabled. Acer has confirmed this. It's the result of overclocking a 60Hz panel to 100Hz. Your build date is completely irrelevant. This isn't a production issue. It's an issue with all 60Hz panels - they simply were not designed to display at 100Hz.

Here's what we discovered back in October using the Gsync pendulum demo:

When overclocking our X34s to 100Hz, with Gsync enabled, and limiting our frame rates to 30 FPS (this was done in the demo itself) the scan lines became extremely pronounced. Disabling G-sync, under these conditions, completely eliminated the scan lines - but it was an unacceptable solution, since the reason most of us bought this monitor was specifically for the Gsync technology.

Here's what we further discovered.

In the pendulum demo (this was with our X34s overclocked to 100Hz), we noticed that the scan lines grew increasingly less noticeable as we raised the frame rate in the pendulum demo. At 100 frames per second, on a 100hz overclock, the scan lines were completely gone. The exact same thing happened when we lowered our maximum refresh rates - when our frame rates were at 30, the scan lines would decrease as we decreased our overclocks.

Essentially, what we discovered is that the scan lines would only appear when the 'distance' between our overclocks, and our in-game frame-rates, was vast. The solution, therefore, was not leave the overclock at 100Hz, but to adjust it on a game by game basis.

Sometimes I'll play a non-demanding game like Alien Isolation. In which case I'll overclock my monitor to 100 Hz and play at 100 FPS without seeing any scan lines. But then afterwards I'll launch another game that's much more demanding... a game in which I'm frequently below 60 FPS (on average). In this case, if I've forgotten to switch off my overclock, I'll actually see the scan lines. Why? Because Gsync is on, and my overclock is high, and my frame rate is low.

Essentially, for Gsync to operate without ANY scan lines, you can't have a situation in which your average frame rate is significantly different from the maximum refresh rate you've clocked your monitor at.

Hence the need to adjust your overclock. I can now do it in under 30 seconds.

(And if you're one of the people who 'can't see any scan lines' then you can disregard everything I've said). Myself, I see them immediately.


----------



## combat fighter

Really can't fault my X34.

Been using it for couple of weeks and absolutely love it.

I've calibrated mine using my X-Rite i1 Display Pro to 120cdm/2.

No BLB, no glow, no coil whine, overclocks straight to 100hz, no dead pixels. It's basically perfect!

Here's a couple of pics taken with my mirrorless camera which gives a much more accurate picture (unlike camera phones! lol) how I see it. Pics are straight from the camera.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/scoobiedave/media/DSC06397_zpsm0aqnxmw.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/scoobiedave/media/DSC06395_zpsyu4k0bvl.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/scoobiedave/media/DSC06402_zpsqirkc30d.jpg.html

Definitely got a good example. Nov 2015 build.


----------



## skypine27

Ok let me just say: I dont buy into this whole scan-lines BS.

I'm running nearest the highest end rig with an X34 (permanently set to 100hz and g-sunc ON, there is no reason to lower that setting) you can build:
5960x Overclocked
2 xTitanX SLI Overclocked
Samsung SM 951 M2 Drive

The reason I just say "nearest" is because you can buy 3 or 4 Titan X SLI, which would surpass my rig. But you cant surpass the CPU and the primary HD.

But anywho I still don't know what a scan-line even is.

Nope, I'm not going to run a demo which forces a slide-show instead of a game. And I even play Fallout 4, uncapped frame rate wise..
Go in to your Fallout4Prefs.ini file and change the iPresentlnterval=1 to 0 (this disables the FPS lock).....

I don't notice anything even remotely game breaking in Fallout 4 (except the story sucks compared to Fallout New Vegas but thats a post for a different topic).

So to the owners that are on here talking about scan lines..... I don't see em:
Not in Far Cry 4. Not in Star Citizen. Not in Warthunder. Not in Witcher 3. Not in GTA V. Not in Fallout 4. Or New Vegas (modded). Or Wargame RedDragon. Or Civ V....

So man whatever game breaking visual effect you are seeing, I'm starting to question your objectiveness...


----------



## funfordcobra

Scanlines are a huge issue for people who watch the gsync demo all day. I tried to find some in every game I own and I can say I don't have them either.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> I've calibrated mine using my X-Rite i1 Display Pro to 120cdm/2.


Could you share your settings? My screen is like 95% there out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> In the pendulum demo (this was with our X34s overclocked to 100Hz), we noticed that the scan lines grew increasingly less noticeable as we raised the frame rate in the pendulum demo. At 100 frames per second, on a 100hz overclock, the scan lines were completely gone. The exact same thing happened when we lowered our maximum refresh rates - when our frame rates were at 30, the scan lines would decrease as we decreased our overclocks.


Was Vsync enabled? Was the OSD refresh rate on?

Before reading your post I noticed something, the harder Gsync has to work the more input lag there is, and if your FPS gets to about 50% of your refresh rate with gsync the input lag is actually worse than if there was no gsync at all.


----------



## funfordcobra

Its likely why guys with higher end rigs aren't having the issue. (or isn't noticeable) My FPS doesn't fluctuate much at all. It stays 80-100 most of the time.


----------



## funfordcobra

Its likely why guys with higher end rigs aren't having the issue. (or isn't noticeable) My FPS doesn't fluctuate much at all. It stays 80-100 most of the time.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> Really can't fault my X34.
> 
> Been using it for couple of weeks and absolutely love it.
> 
> I've calibrated mine using my X-Rite i1 Display Pro to 120cdm/2.
> 
> No BLB, no glow, no coil whine, overclocks straight to 100hz, no dead pixels. It's basically perfect!
> 
> Here's a couple of pics taken with my mirrorless camera which gives a much more accurate picture (unlike camera phones! lol) how I see it. Pics are straight from the camera.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/scoobiedave/media/DSC06397_zpsm0aqnxmw.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/scoobiedave/media/DSC06395_zpsyu4k0bvl.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/scoobiedave/media/DSC06402_zpsqirkc30d.jpg.html
> 
> Definitely got a good example. Nov 2015 build.


those pictures are not realistic... your IPS will not have OLED blacks, also it WILL have glow, all IPS screens have glow... I don't believe you have a screen with NO backlight bleed and definitely no glow as all IPS have glow.


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> Wy didn't you replace it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've returned one of my monitors only because of 1 dead pixel !


Dont ever see them in any use, I have to look very closely and at the corners to notice them on a full white screen. With everything else pretty much perfect, I decided to keep it and very glad I did. To some extent any new monitor is a lottery.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> those pictures are not realistic... your IPS will not have OLED blacks, also it WILL have glow, all IPS screens have glow... I don't believe you have a screen with NO backlight bleed and definitely no glow as all IPS have glow.


My panel does not have any BLB.

As for glow there is none if you look dead centre at the monitor (which I do 99% of the time). If I was to look at a angle then of course as every IPS panel shows IPS glow, but it's still very minimum.

I could not give a monkeys if you don't believe me or not.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Ok let me just say: I dont buy into this whole scan-lines BS.


Scan line BS?

So everyone's just making it up - including Acer? They've already acknowledged the problem.

Officially, their PR rep wrote the following:

"In regards to the scanline issue, I have been provided with an update. Scanlines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines.

We certainly appreciate everyone's patience and the feedback that has been provided by many of you. Unfortunately, this is a side effect for cutting edge technology and while there is not a fix to be applied, we will continue to make efforts to minimize and eliminate these types of limitations in future releases."

If I set my overclock to 100Hz... yet in-game only get 45 FPS... then I can see the scan lines immediately. I see them because I know what to look for. I know what to look for because I ran the pendulum demo, which is the exact same thing as running a game.

Because of the people here at this forum, who together worked through the problem, I know how to solve the probkem - by decreasing or even disabling my overclock when required.

I have no idea why you think all of this is BS. It's not. And quite frankly, burying your head in the sand is a ridiculous 'solution'.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I just wanna say that while it did show up on my camera and I faintly saw it in fallout 4 when looking at the sky. Checking with another game 100hz and 50fps I dont see any scanlines, I am guessing its there but too faint. Also my vision is better than 20/20 and I know what to look for.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Scan line BS?
> 
> So everyone's just making it up - including Acer? They've already acknowledged the problem.
> 
> Officially, their PR rep wrote the following:
> 
> "In regards to the scanline issue, I have been provided with an update. Scanlines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines.
> 
> We certainly appreciate everyone's patience and the feedback that has been provided by many of you. Unfortunately, this is a side effect for cutting edge technology and while there is not a fix to be applied, we will continue to make efforts to minimize and eliminate these types of limitations in future releases."
> 
> If I set my overclock to 100Hz... yet in-game only get 45 FPS... then I can see the scan lines immediately. I see them because I know what to look for. I know what to look for because I ran the pendulum demo, which is the exact same thing as running a game.
> 
> Because of the people here at this forum, who together worked through the problem, I know how to solve the probkem - by decreasing or even disabling my overclock when required.
> 
> I have no idea why you think all of this is BS. It's not. And quite frankly, burying your head in the sand is a ridiculous 'solution'.


I don't think everyone has scanlines though, after all every panel is unique (ie some overclock better than others for one example)

I've run the pendulum demo at all sorts of FPS and can't see any scanlines at all.

Just comes down to luck of the draw.

Personally I know I have a very good example of a X34. I really can't fault it (and it's quite pleasing to say that!)


----------



## Nicholars

Its fine that you got a good one,but clearly you are not looking properly, you very likely have scanlines, and you 99% likely have some backlight bleed in the left corners, and also IPS glow mainly on the left, I have seen various X34 and they all have exactly the same thing.


----------



## primal35

As I posted, No scan lines. I have run the pen demo multiple times checking and I have seen screen shots of them on other peoples screens but not all x34s have them. Many have posted checking and not having scan lines. I have a very high end system and it seems people who have the hardware support seem to have less issues with scan lines, which makes sense as they can run most games at 100 fps with no issues. Fallout 4 for me is always at 100.

Of course with the Pen demo I checked on various fps settings and still never once saw the scan lines that I saw posted in other screen shots people took.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its fine that you got a good one,but clearly you are not looking properly, you very likely have scanlines, and you 99% likely have some backlight bleed in the left corners, and also IPS glow mainly on the left, I have seen various X34 and they all have exactly the same thing.


I'm not looking properly?

Yeah OK Mongo. The sunshine bus is waiting to pick you up.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> I don't think everyone has scanlines though, after all every panel is unique (ie some overclock better than others for one example)
> 
> I've run the pendulum demo at all sorts of FPS and can't see any scanlines at all.
> 
> Just comes down to luck of the draw.
> 
> Personally I know I have a very good example of a X34. I really can't fault it (and it's quite pleasing to say that!)


It's one thing to write, "Not everyone has scan lines."

It is entirely another to write, "Ok let me just say: I dont buy into this whole scan-lines BS."

So 'the whole scan line BS' is a giant hoax? We all got together and planned this - and for four months now have been posting BS? We even successfully enlisted the Acer PR representative to make up a statement that would make his own company look bad?

Yeah, right. It's all just a load of BS.

Seriously?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal35*
> 
> As I posted, No scan lines. I have run the pen demo multiple times checking and I have seen screen shots of them on other peoples screens but not all x34s have them. Many have posted checking and not having scan lines. I have a very high end system and it seems people who have the hardware support seem to have less issues with scan lines, which makes sense as they can run most games at 100 fps with no issues. Fallout 4 for me is always at 100.
> 
> Of course with the Pen demo I checked on various fps settings and still never once saw the scan lines that I saw posted in other screen shots people took.


I'm skeptical that any 60Hz panel is able to overclock to 100Hz and with Gsync enabled display an image at 30 FPS without any sort of interference.

I'm willing to bet that if I overclocked your monitor to 100Hz, and limited your frames to 30 FPS, with Gsync turned on, I'd see scan lines. The only thing I'm not skeptical of is that some of the monitors have it much worse than others.


----------



## Dr Mad

It would be more helpful for those of you lucky guys who say their monitor does not suffer of scanlines to post some pictures.

It would be not really surprising some people just don't see scanlines even at close eyesight. That reminds me Kabu's saying he didn't see any scanlines even after he posted 2 pictures that yet showed they are noticeable :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/180#post_24919077


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> I'm not looking properly?
> 
> Yeah OK Mongo. The sunshine bus is waiting to pick you up.


No I am not mad, I just don't believe you have an X34 with NO backlight bleed (and definitely not glow because all IPS have this) for example in a dark room, when the acer predator start screen comes up... post a picture of that, if you do not have ANY backlight bleed and some orange glow on the left corners... I will literally eat my PC and film it on youtube for you to watch.


----------



## Nicholars

I don't care at all about scanlines.. you cannot even see them at normal viewing distance... but the person saying he has NO backlight bleed, I do not believe that... he also says he has no glow... which is impossible.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

All of these units have some degree of backlight bleed, even if its very minor.

Scanlines on the other hand have been proven many times already to not exist for every user across the board, so your insinuation that everyone likely has them is false. Whether you care about them or not is not the point.. you claimed that everyone has them, which is not true, and you're spreading misinformation when you say so, is the point.

I'm really amazed that this place is STILL going around in circles about this stuff.. I haven't posted here in months because the conversation had been the same about these displays going on and on about scanlines and "show me proof" and qa issues and Acer sucks and blah blah blah.. and after all this time and its as if I had never left. FFS.

I thought this place had more legitimacy but it looks like I was wrong. maybe I'll log back in 6 months down the road and you guys will still be throwing acorns at each other about scanlines..


----------



## Kenjiwing

What is anyone using as a secondary monitor to this one? Trying to think of a good one that pairs up but with a smaller resolution for browsing the net etc.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I don't care at all about scanlines.. you cannot even see them at normal viewing distance... but the person saying he has NO backlight bleed, I do not believe that... he also says he has no glow... which is impossible.


Get it right. . .

I said I can't see any glow when I am looking directly at the centre of the monitor (which I am 99% of the time)

If I was to view at angle (or looking down or up) then yes of course you can see some glow, that's just what IPS does. Something of which I have been used to sitting in front of for the last 10+ years.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Gotta get me sumdem scanlines you guys keep mentioning, so any ideas for a keyboard that can elevate over the stand so I can actually use those keyboard lights?



Btw the mobile version of this site is really awesome, only one I wouldn't request desktop version for.


----------



## Nico67

For those having issues clocking to 100hz, check your VCCIO voltage or equivalents aren't too high, apparently it has been noted to cause screen flickering. I had set my ram to XMP some time back and had locked VDIMM and VCCSA but older bioses hadn't boosted VCCIO, but with the later one I found I was running 1.26v. Dropped that to 1.15v and Ram is still good but I can now run 100hz overclock on the monitor and I'm not seeing the flickering anymore









May not work for everyone but could help.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Scanlines are my new porn now.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Scanlines are my new porn now.


That looks like 16bit color setting.

SS


----------



## MaFi0s0

It might be my phones camera but checking now.

It's just my phone.

Nvidia screen has a background to test


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> All of these units have some degree of backlight bleed, even if its very minor.
> 
> Scanlines on the other hand have been proven many times already to not exist for every user across the board, so your insinuation that everyone likely has them is false.


Except Acer has already confirmed that all panels do suffer from the scan line issue - to varying degrees.

The photographic evidence we saw from people 'without scan lines' was pretty much bogus. When I took a photograph of my scan lines it took me a good ten minutes to angle the camera just perfectly, so that the scan lines were visible. The majority of photos I took simply didn't show the scan lines. You have to know exactly what to look for - and clearly the problem is much less pronounced for some people.

The notion that 60Hz panels are overclocking to 100Hz and displaying perfectly at 30FPS with Gsync running is pie in the sky. More likely, people don't know what the scan lines are to begin with. A bunch of people refuting the scan line issue have even boldly stated that they have no intention whatsoever of running the pendulum demo - that says it all, right there.

Also, just because you're 'tired' of this issue, doesn't mean other people are tired as well. I haven't visited this forum since around Christmas. I posted just a few days ago to let the new people know that we came up with a valid workaround - one that all X34 owners need to know about. Not sure why you object so strongly about this?


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Except Acer has already confirmed that all panels do suffer from the scan line issue - to varying degrees.


Altho remember that for Acer its better to say that "Oh...yes! all monitors are effected by scanlines" so that people wount return thier monitors cause of this problem, and just think that its normal and it cant get any better.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Altho remember that for Acer its better to say that "Oh...yes! all monitors are effected by scanlines" so that people wount return thier monitors cause of this problem, and just think that its normal and it cant get any better.


Yeah, but ASUS PG348q have it too









to other news.....

I've returned my #5

not gonna play a lottery any more - i'm afraid i won't be able to return it (sellers started to recognize my voice over the phone)









gonna try pg34


----------



## skypine27

Frankly I think the scan line complaint is largely exaggerated.

I had NO idea what a scan line even WAS until people started complaining about them and the X34. And as a buyer of the very first newegg stock of X34's, I still haven't seen a single one.

Well, I guess let me clarify: Since I have no idea what a scan line is, maybe I have seen one and just dont know it? But Ive played through a ton of games on it (which is what the X34 is for in the first place):
The Witcher 3
Far Cry 4
Star Citizen
War Thunder
World of Warships
Ark
Modern Warfare
Men of War Series
Guild Wars 2
Rainbow Six Siege
Elite Dangerous
Just Cause 3
Fallout 4
X-Com 2
Wasteland 2
IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad
GTA V
Arma 3
Fallout New Vegas (modded with HD texture pack and ini edit to support 3440 x 1440)
(do I need to go on?)

And I haven't seen one single strange thing that detracts from the gaming experience in any of the above titles (granted I need to mention I'm playing on 2 x Titan X's so my frame rate in the is generally between 80-100 fps and never drops below 60).

Am I going to run a G-sync demo artificially forced to run at 30fps (when my games never drop below 70...) so I can see the mythical scan line? Ahhh NO. There is zero point in that.

As far as BLB/IPS glow goes... This is something you just have to accept with any IPS panel. It's part of the tech. Keep in mind, that when the monitor first arrives at your doorstep, its brightness is set to 100% from the factory. So when you first plug it in and fire it up and are greeted by your MOBO's black bios screen, you are likely to see a ton of glow in the corners and be pretty upset. But then get into windows, turn down the brightness to about 40% (I think mine is at 38%, not at home right now to check) and the difference is huge.

Here is a shot of mine in the elite dangerous loading screen (which is a pretty damn dark game):

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0566.jpg.html

I'm not saying the X34 is perfect, mine suffers from the wake from sleep defect (though I have sleep disabled so I really dont care). But the people here expecting to see zero glow on a big IPS panel and people forcing a demo to run at 30 FPS.... Well, just go play games with 2 x 980 Tis or 2 x Titan X's and enjoy the thing. This thing is made for really heavy graphics hardware in the same way the original Crysis was made for video cards that didn't even exist at the time of its release.


----------



## funfordcobra

At this point people will pick anything apart. You could post pics of any monitor still shot and just say it's the x34 and some people will still claim it has scan lines lol.


----------



## Nicholars

I wish I could either turn that predator screen off (that comes on at the default brightness of 70), or it came up at lower brightness... because whenever you turn the monitor on it makes the glow look 10x worse than it does in actual use at normal brightness.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Motion to censor the word scanlines in this thread..


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> Yeah, but ASUS PG348q have it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to other news.....
> 
> I've returned my #5
> 
> not gonna play a lottery any more - i'm afraid i won't be able to return it (sellers started to recognize my voice over the phone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try pg34


I think youre crazy, can you hear the coil whine over your fans? can you notice the scanlines normally?


----------



## Nicholars

Also the PG348Q still has reports of scanlines and coil whine... and fixed gamma... just keep a monitor, live with the problems, stop looking at them.. and enjoy it...


----------



## VeerK

I can't hear the coil whine unless I'm standing above the monitor, and don't see the scanlines in game, even in the demo unless my face is an inch from the monitor. Technically speaking, yes my X34 has coil whine and scanlines but it doesn't detract from my gaming experience at all. The only thing I do notice on a day to day basis is the BLB in the corners, especially at night or watching 16:9 video, a shame but ultimately that's the problem with IPS curved displays.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I can't hear the coil whine unless I'm standing above the monitor, and don't see the scanlines in game, even in the demo unless my face is an inch from the monitor. Technically speaking, yes my X34 has coil whine and scanlines but it doesn't detract from my gaming experience at all. The only thing I do notice on a day to day basis is the BLB in the corners, especially at night or watching 16:9 video, a shame but ultimately that's the problem with IPS curved displays.


Exactly the same as this... except I found you can reduce the coil whine on desktop, by setting the refresh rate a bit lower, 95hz it is quieter, 85hz it is basically silent, still automatically sets to 100hz in games.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Got in 2 x34's. Feburary 2016 build.

Both have a slight whine on a fully white screen. You can only hear it on a full white backroud and if you put your ear against the monitor.

Blb on one of the panels is better than the other but it has dead pixels!!!!!!

Scan lines 

You tell me if they are there. Ok pic looks like crap for some reason, but i dont see horizontal scanlines on my end.

So far my complaint is the blb and the whine.


----------



## Nicholars

Post a pic of a black screen in a dark / dim room at around 40 brightness.


----------



## funfordcobra

what kind of coil whine are you guys talking about? GPU type clicking coil whine or ringing in your ears coil whine like after you get back from a loud concert?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> what kind of coil whine are you guys talking about? GPU type clicking coil whine or ringing in your ears coil whine like after you get back from a loud concert?


For me it's more like a faint 'buzz'... I wouldn't call it a wine exactly, but I guess that's what it is.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> what kind of coil whine are you guys talking about? GPU type clicking coil whine or ringing in your ears coil whine like after you get back from a loud concert?


Yes sounds like tinnitus and a bit of buzzing as well, but its really not that bad, but slightly irritating if you are using it for web browsing without much background noise, but yes if you set it to 85-95hz this makes it almost silent... at 100hz it can be slightly irritating, it also varies a lot between monitors, some will be quite bad and others almost silent.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Got in 2 x34's. Feburary 2016 build.
> 
> Both have a slight whine on a fully white screen. You can only hear it on a full white backroud and if you put your ear against the monitor.
> 
> Blb on one of the panels is better than the other but it has dead pixels!!!!!!
> 
> Scan lines
> 
> You tell me if they are there. Ok pic looks like crap for some reason, but i dont see horizontal scanlines on my end.
> 
> So far my complaint is the blb and the whine.


You need to put the minimum and maximum to 20 FPS


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I think youre crazy, can you hear the coil whine over your fans? can you notice the scanlines normally?


Did you read my previos posts?

I've returned my #5 because of coil whine, it 's much noisier than my first 3 monitors. Therefore, it would be stupid to keep this monitor knowing that.

And, I don't care about scanlines any more.









(fans at ~750 rpm)


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I'm going to see if scan.co.uk can check one of these for me, I'll pull they the trigger if they can.
Can anyone confirm the later manufacture date are better.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Well well well here is an acer xb271hu 20 fps setting and on camera it appears as scanlines!!



Very interesting native 144hz panel..

Dam compression is distoring the image. Doesnt look the same on my phone as it does here.. anyway to stop the qc loss?


----------



## lmike6453

So I bought an Acer X34 Predator discounted from the Microcenter for $1,040 (new) with a Dec 2015 manufacturer date and am having the common issues of only being able to overclock the refresh rate to 95hz, scanlines in games if my OD setting is set to extreme, and IPS glow.

I only have 24 hours left to return this on 3/5 if I want to get the Asus but it's not even available yet for $1,300 and the Microcenter isn't even stocking the X34 anymore to attempt an exchange.

What would you do if you were me?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> So I bought an Acer X34 Predator discounted from the Microcenter for $1,040 (new) with a Dec 2015 manufacturer date and am having the common issues of only being able to overclock the refresh rate to 95hz, scanlines in games if my OD setting is set to extreme, and IPS glow.
> 
> I only have 24 hours left to return this on 3/5 if I want to get the Asus but it's not even available yet for $1,300 and the Microcenter isn't even stocking the X34 anymore to attempt an exchange.
> 
> What would you do if you were me?


I would leave OD on Normal, that's the best setting for anything. At least from what I recall from TFTCentral review of the monitor.

That said I would personally return it since it doesn't hit 100 Hz, but you also need to decide if the IPS glow is too much for you or not. Also what about BLB? That is a factor to consider as well.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> So I bought an Acer X34 Predator discounted from the Microcenter for $1,040 (new) with a Dec 2015 manufacturer date and am having the common issues of only being able to overclock the refresh rate to 95hz, scanlines in games if my OD setting is set to extreme, and IPS glow.
> 
> I only have 24 hours left to return this on 3/5 if I want to get the Asus but it's not even available yet for $1,300 and the Microcenter isn't even stocking the X34 anymore to attempt an exchange.
> 
> What would you do if you were me?


if 5 Hz worth 300$ extra to you, then return it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I'm going to see if scan.co.uk can check one of these for me, I'll pull they the trigger if they can.
> Can anyone confirm the later manufacture date are better.


lmike6453 just answered your question:
Quote:


> So I bought an Acer X34 Predator discounted from the Microcenter for $1,040 (new) with a Dec 2015 manufacturer date and am having the common issues of only being able to overclock the refresh rate to 95hz, scanlines in games if my OD setting is set to extreme, and IPS glow.


in short - it's a lottery


----------



## lmike6453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> So I bought an Acer X34 Predator discounted from the Microcenter for $1,040 (new) with a Dec 2015 manufacturer date and am having the common issues of only being able to overclock the refresh rate to 95hz, scanlines in games if my OD setting is set to extreme, and IPS glow.
> 
> I only have 24 hours left to return this on 3/5 if I want to get the Asus but it's not even available yet for $1,300 and the Microcenter isn't even stocking the X34 anymore to attempt an exchange.
> 
> What would you do if you were me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I would leave OD on Normal, that's the best setting for anything. At least from what I recall from TFTCentral review of the monitor.
> 
> That said I would personally return it since it doesn't hit 100 Hz, but you also need to decide if the IPS glow is too much for you or not. Also what about BLB? That is a factor to consider as well.


I'm not too sure on the differences so I just took these 2 pics of different night time settings on my camera. I read that review and was a little confused about if having the OD setting on normal = 4ms response time or if those 2 are even linked? If the only thing I have to worry about is 5hz difference I'd stick with the Acer but not sure how bad this is:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> if 5 Hz worth 300$ extra to you, then return it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmike6453 just answered your question:
> in short - it's a lottery


Lol yeah when you put it that way I'd stick with 95hz.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmike6453*
> 
> I'm not too sure on the differences so I just took these 2 pics of different night time settings on my camera. I read that review and was a little confused about if having the OD setting on normal = 4ms response time or if those 2 are even linked? If the only thing I have to worry about is 5hz difference I'd stick with the Acer but not sure how bad this is:
> 
> Lol yeah when you put it that way I'd stick with 95hz.


about pictures - your BLB is +- standard (99% are same)


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> Get it right. . .
> 
> I said I can't see any glow when I am looking directly at the centre of the monitor (which I am 99% of the time)
> 
> If I was to view at angle (or looking down or up) then yes of course you can see some glow, that's just what IPS does. Something of which I have been used to sitting in front of for the last 10+ years.


Could share your settings from the hardware calibration?


----------



## MaFi0s0

I dont think this has been mentioned but there is a Driver for Acer monitors including this one in Windows update under optional, you need to have install non microsoft updates checked, its from Aug 2015.
For me it fixed black level.


----------



## Zb0redux

Have had it in my possession for two days after camping nowinstock for a month and a half, even paid a $115 premium when a halfway decent amazon reseller (an "ok" rating from the BBB) got 9 in stock last week -- the PG348Q is not an option in my mind, with the odds of initial production and defects even though asus is most likely stepping up QC majorly for their new flagship display after the disaster of the pg279q last season. It was going to be a Jan. 2016 or newer manufactured Predator or nothing. Waiting until early '15 to get a pg278q yielded, as far as I've seen, a flawless unit. So I took a gamble, with a reseller >_<, figuring by the number of units stocked (9) and by reports that 2016 units are circulating with little to no complaints of even glow -- I figured it was semi-safe bet.

As I was saying; I've had it on my desk for 2 nights now and *have yet to even turn it on*. It arrived yesterday afternoon, the box and packaging indicated that it was indeed new as it was listed. I did however misjudge the sellers channels for attaining their stock -- not directly from the plant like I naively hoped (haha). It is a December model, the discovery was so jarring that I've been frozen staring at my $1400 unpowered 30lbs hunk of plastic and steel, judging by what others are assessing their purchases, it barely functions more than that. So I'm now thoroughly convinced that my own particular monitor is going to display each and every complaint and defect that others have had; exceptionally, and maybe even a few we haven't heard of yet, especially so because I bought it from a opportunistic upcharging reseller that I cant exchange it 5(5!) times with.

So what's the protocol around these parts to determine/diagnose my significant and much anticipated recent purchase as a terminally faulty waste of space? Is there some commonly used procedures used in this topic in particular as a litmus test?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zb0redux*
> 
> by reports that 2016 units are circulating with little to no complaints of even glow -- I figured it was semi-safe bet.


what reports?

this monitor is a lottery, no matter what the build date is.
Quote:


> So what's the protocol around these parts to determine/diagnose my significant and much anticipated recent purchase as a terminally faulty waste of space? Is there some commonly used procedures used in this topic in particular as a litmus test?


dead pixels
100Hz
100Hz + white background

all good? then you're "safe"


----------



## Zb0redux

oh yeah, proof of ownership yadda yadda not an asus subversive yadda

*Moments after completing it's journey from a shady Thailand warehouse*



*My future glowing, bleeding, police scanliner paperweight*


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zb0redux*
> 
> oh yeah, proof of ownership yadda yadda not an asus subversive yadda
> 
> *Moments after completing it's journey from a shady Thailand warehouse*
> 
> 
> 
> *My future glowing, bleeding, police scanliner paperweight*


Good luck, hope it works fine! I had 4 of them Acer´s all with errors (not getting to 100hz or dead pixels) before I switched and got the Asus one instead who worked at once








Hopefully tho the Acer will work for you!


----------



## MaFi0s0

Any1 have any professional hardware tuned settings?
My monitor is showing it doesnt have enough red, and too much yellow on this test: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I dont think this has been mentioned but there is a Driver for Acer monitors including this one in Windows update under optional, you need to have install non microsoft updates checked, its from Aug 2015.
> For me it fixed black level.


How would a driver fix the black level? That is not possible.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How would a driver fix the black level? That is not possible.


Some screens such as TVs will default to limited 16-255 and not accept full. Windows protects the IQ by not allowing full range to these screens.
I had to use a registry patch to allow full and it was because I never had the correct driver.


----------



## buellersdayoff

User mode, brightness 33,blue 48,everything else default. X-rite i1 display pro. Didn't bother with a profile atm since it looks good.

DEC mfg, minor blb and glow, hits 100 without issue (atm), can't see anything that resembles scamlines since I have all my games set up (graphically) to stay above 80fps. Gsync enabled, vsync disabled, fps capped at 99 in Riva tuner. Running a reference msi 980ti flashed with seahawk vbios (boosts to ~1400 with out after burner/ overclock) in a custom loop.

Set up began with reset x34, DDU for driver, installed 362 no GFE rubbish.

Am I parts of the clubs lol







[/URL]


----------



## Lortis

Hey guys, I have my x34 too now!
Amazing!
And i don't see any problem.
Only a little classic IPS glow or how it's called.
No strange sounds like bzzzzzz from the monitor, 100hz stable, and i don't see any scan lines while playing.
So I am very happy.

MaFi0s0, are you Italian?
Anyway, how can I be sure to have the proper driver installed? I have windows 10.

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## addicTix

@buellersdayoff
@Lortis

What's the manufacturing date of your X34's?


----------



## buellersdayoff

December


----------



## Lortis

December too


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Some screens such as TVs will default to limited 16-255 and not accept full. Windows protects the IQ by not allowing full range to these screens.
> I had to use a registry patch to allow full and it was because I never had the correct driver.


You can select that in nvidia control panel though "limited" or "full range" for HDMI, and I think for DP it should be automatic... My monitor is detected as "X34" and I never installed any drivers.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lortis*
> 
> MaFi0s0, are you Italian?
> Anyway, how can I be sure to have the proper driver installed? I have windows 10.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.


My parents are. I do not speak Italian though.

If you go to lagom.nl and do the black level test and see the darkest squares numbered 1-10 then you are good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You can select that in nvidia control panel though "limited" or "full range" for HDMI, and I think for DP it should be automatic... My monitor is detected as "X34" and I never installed any drivers.


Well it didn't work for me no matter the setting in nvcp. Windows 7 64bit sp1, dec 2015 build x34.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You can select that in nvidia control panel though "limited" or "full range" for HDMI, and I think for DP it should be automatic... My monitor is detected as "X34" and I never installed any drivers.


Nvidia Control Panel automatically sets it to Full for DP, but Windows displays my monitor as Generic PnP


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lortis*
> 
> December too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> December


added:thumb:


----------



## Zb0redux

So... I assessed my monitor today. Being overly melodramatic, snarky, and expecting the apocalyptic so much so that it was bordering on trolling -- seems to have paid off.

BLB is so minimal that i can't discern it from the Glow in the corners -- whichever it is, it's much slighter than my Swift's ENTIRE washed-out looking TN panel. Let me reiterate, the Glow in the corners of this display is more impressive than my entire $800 panel, a panel that I was impressed by, as many were, for being a TN.

For the time being; pixels are all functioning, coil is being quiet, OC to 100hz hasn't broken down, and not going to bother to produce scanlines -- because it's a user error produced issue.

So unfortunately I must live everyday while I have this display waiting for something to fail. Because something this goddamn good never lasts. This thing is spoiling my vision,

i await the day when a complete top-to-bottom vertical strand of pixels stick/die and/or an entire corner of the panel going to white-out heaven and/or a grinding sound emitting from the back and/or spasmodic flickering with demonic subliminal images that only stops when I've called an exorcist who has to turn the refresh rate down to 65hz.

Sorry guys, today was not that day. Maybe tomorrow though


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zb0redux*
> 
> and not going to bother to produce scanlines -- because it's a *user error produced issue*.


Can you explain me that, please?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Can you explain me that, please?


I think he means scanlines are only "produced" when running Gsync Pendulum at low FPS.

This is wrong for 2 reasons :

- If you get scanlines in Pendulum demo, you'll get them aswell in games
- we set low FPS (in fact 30-60) in Pendulum to make them easier to appear. But be sure that if you're playing a FPS hungry game such as GTA5/Witcher3/Rise of Tomb Raider etc. you will get scanlines at anything under 65-70 fps (depending on how prominent the scanlines are for each monitor).

But scanlines are not a problem for everyone


----------



## Zb0redux

I'll try to think of analogy when not so sleep deprived/half-drunk

but forcing your panel to refresh 100 times a second, while your gpu(s) are only capable of producing a particular image 30 times or less a second, compounded by a onboard chip on the display that syncs those gpu produced images

equals don't OC your display if you dont need to. it's disorientating for these guys.


----------



## buellersdayoff

December
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zb0redux*
> 
> I'll try to think of analogy when not so sleep deprived/half-drunk
> 
> but forcing your panel to refresh 100 times a second, while your gpu(s) are only capable of producing a particular image 30 times or less a second, compounded by a onboard chip on the display that syncs those gpu produced images
> 
> equals don't OC your display if you dont need to. it's disorientating for these guys.


exactly why I called it scamlines lol


----------



## SperVxo

How many Centimeter is it from the back of the stand to the front of the display? Not the front of the stand. I got a 60centimeter desk at the moment and this will probably be a tight fit =P


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SperVxo*
> 
> How many Centimeter is it from the back of the stand to the front of the display? Not the front of the stand. I got a 60centimeter desk at the moment and this will probably be a tight fit =P


About 30cm from rear to front of stand, about 27cm from rear to front of screen
Check out my desk it's 60 also, ordered a swivel folding extension mounting arm bracket (sleep deprived/drunk) to open up desk space and to be able to pull out/extend when racing with wheel and stand, will put up a pic when installed


----------



## SperVxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> About 30cm from rear to front of stand, about 27cm from rear to front of screen
> Check out my desk it's 60 also, ordered a swivel folding extension mounting arm bracket (sleep deprived/drunk) to open up desk space and to be able to pull out/extend when racing with wheel and stand, will put up a pic when installed


Nice ok thanks, In a month i get a 75cm desk so it should be fine then for a while =D


----------



## SperVxo

Do you still get those short Display port cables?


----------



## evilgrin

So far so good with my refurb, but stil have more testing to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SperVxo*
> 
> Do you still get those short Display port cables?


lol yes, they are so freaking short


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilgrin*
> 
> So far so good with my refurb, but stil have more testing to do.
> lol yes, they are so freaking short


When did you buy your refurb?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Is there anyway to turn the power led off like on the xb271hu? Not the underglow found that but the power led.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Is there anyway to turn the power led off like on the xb271hu? Not the underglow found that but the power led.


Buy some "LIGHTDIMS"... they are good I use them.

Anyway the LED on the X34 is really not a problem (like the XB270HU for example).


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Buy some "LIGHTDIMS"... they are good I use them.
> 
> Anyway the LED on the X34 is really not a problem (like the XB270HU for example).


It's not a bother i just like to turn it off if possible.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> It's not a bother i just like to turn it off if possible.


It's called "black electrical tape"....


----------



## buellersdayoff

New mounting bracket to clear up desk space


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> 
> New mounting bracket to clear up desk space


What arm is it?


----------



## buellersdayoff

In Australia
http://www.selby.com.au/interactive-lcd-arm-dual-monitor-desk-clamp-base-cmc020.html
no name brand? but it feels high quality and strong. Also the only one that I could find here capable up to 10kg, may not be necessary since removing the original stand shaved a lot off. I did not need use the vesa bracket that came with the monitor (in case anyone wondering)


----------



## MaFi0s0

I tested the DAC on this compared to a recent Reaktek onboard and the one on this is poo and completely kills the credability of the DTS logo license.


----------



## Nicholars

I thought the speakers were ok, for monitor speakers they are better than most... but I got some gigaworks speakers and they are better for general youtube videos etc, I use headphones for anything else.


----------



## livejamie

Few questions:

I have 16GB Ram, Single GTX 780, Core i5 3.4GHZ - Will I be able to run games on high?
I have a secondary 15" Mac Book Pro Mid 2012 Core i7 750gb HDD 16GB RAM Nvidia Gt650m - will I be able to run this in the HDMI port at the native resolution?
If so, Is there a KVM switch that works well for this monitor if I want to share my peripherals?


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *livejamie*
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> I have 16GB Ram, Single GTX 780, Core i5 3.4GHZ - Will I be able to run games on high?
> I have a secondary 15" Mac Book Pro Mid 2012 Core i7 750gb HDD 16GB RAM Nvidia Gt650m - will I be able to run this in the HDMI port at the native resolution?
> If so, Is there a KVM switch that works well for this monitor if I want to share my peripherals?


If you want KVM functionality, look into the Dell U3415W. It has a built-in USB3 KVM switch that's able the cycle the USB host based on display input. Source: owns it and uses this nearly every day.

As for single 780: nope. I highly recommend at least double that amount of power. My 780 Ti (+OC) was barely enough for 2560, leave alone 3440.


----------



## livejamie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> If you want KVM functionality, look into the Dell U3415W. It has a built-in USB3 KVM switch that's able the cycle the USB host based on display input. Source: owns it and uses this nearly every day.
> 
> As for single 780: nope. I highly recommend at least double that amount of power. My 780 Ti (+OC) was barely enough for 2560, leave alone 3440.


How would the U3415W be for gaming, would my card be able to run games on high?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *livejamie*
> 
> How would the U3415W be for gaming, would my card be able to run games on high?


No it would not be enough to play this on high settings especially at 3440X1440 resolution.


----------



## livejamie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No it would not be enough to play this on high settings especially at 3440X1440 resolution.


Is there a way to know what's the highest I could run with my current setup?


----------



## seross69

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *livejamie*
> 
> Is there a way to know what's the highest I could run with my current setup?


Maybe but I don't know what it would be...

this is from the Nvidia Site on your care
Quote:


> 1 - 3840x2160 at 30Hz or 4096x2160 at 24Hz supported over HDMI. 4096x2160 (including 3840x2160) at 60Hz supported over Displayport. Support for 4k tiled MST displays requires 326.19 driver or later.


http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


----------



## livejamie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> false
> Maybe but I don't know what it would be...
> 
> this is from the Nvidia Site on your care
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


That's where I get confused, I'm being told that I can't run 3440x1440, but that site (what I was going off) says I can go up to 4096x2160.

I appreciate your responses and your help.


----------



## Jedson3614

What is that wallpaper on the starting monitor ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *livejamie*
> 
> That's where I get confused, I'm being told that I can't run 3440x1440, but that site (what I was going off) says I can go up to 4096x2160.
> 
> I appreciate your responses and your help.


yes it says you can display at that resolution but does not say it can play a demanding game at high settings. So I would think that you could not. I know people that could not push 2 or 3 27" displays with Titan X in SLI at highest settings at 2k resolution so I really dont think the 780 will!!!


----------



## livejamie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes it says you can display at that resolution but does not say it can play a demanding game at high settings. So I would think that you could not. I know people that could not push 2 or 3 27" displays with Titan X in SLI at highest settings at 2k resolution so I really dont think the 780 will!!!


Thanks for your responses. What if I go GTX 780 SLI?

Could I then run high settings for the X34 or U3415W?


----------



## buellersdayoff

This link has gtx 780 tests on a few games http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html


----------



## Nicholars

An overclocked 980ti will run most games ok, new and good graphics games you cannot run at "ultra", but can normally run at "very high" or "high" at 60-100fps, really its a 980ti or a titan x only cards that are good for this resolution...


----------



## livejamie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> An overclocked 980ti will run most games ok, new and good graphics games you cannot run at "ultra", but can normally run at "very high" or "high" at 60-100fps, really its a 980ti or a titan x only cards that are good for this resolution...


Cool so a single 980TI would be able to drive the X34 at high settings?

I could look into that.


----------



## xioros

Honestly, I think you'll even be limited with a single 980 Ti. That said, we're getting close to the next gen. It seems foolish to me to get the 650$ GPU that'll be outdated in a couple of months. Why not wait for pascal?

A GTX 980 Ti is perfect for 2560x1440, 3440x1440 is about 25% heavier. That would drop your fps from 60 to 45 (!).


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Honestly, I think you'll even be limited with a single 980 Ti. That said, we're getting close to the next gen. It seems foolish to me to get the 650$ GPU that'll be outdated in a couple of months. Why not wait for pascal?
> 
> A GTX 980 Ti is perfect for 2560x1440, 3440x1440 is about 25% heavier. That would drop your fps from 60 to 45 (!).


But a) its the fastest card available, therefore the best for 3440 B) the 980ti version of pascal (not the titan version), could be 8-12 months away. Definitely not "couple of months"


----------



## livejamie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Honestly, I think you'll even be limited with a single 980 Ti. That said, we're getting close to the next gen. It seems foolish to me to get the 650$ GPU that'll be outdated in a couple of months. Why not wait for pascal?
> 
> A GTX 980 Ti is perfect for 2560x1440, 3440x1440 is about 25% heavier. That would drop your fps from 60 to 45 (!).


I'm happy to wait, I think that's a good plan.

In the meantime, I have 2 X-Star DP2710 monitors so I'm running 5120x1440 right now but the center bezel makes me cross-eyed.

I think I might buy a U3415W in the meantime and just deal with it until the Pascal comes out.


----------



## Zb0redux

I'm at SLI 980's right now... and even they're getting embarrassed by this display -- not bad enough to warrant an upgrade to TIs, but dang, pascal needs to hurry up


----------



## Nicholars

A single OC 980ti does stuggle in some games... not terrible, but if you want all games maxed and 80-100fps you are not going to get that on any currently available GPU, but most games you can get 60-80 with a few settings turned down. the 980ti equivalent pascal could be 12 months away... they will release the titan version, then wait some time until they release the 1080ti, don't know how long that will be, depends what AMD release.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *livejamie*
> 
> Cool so a single 980TI would be able to drive the X34 at high settings?
> 
> I could look into that.


Short answer: NO

I run 2 x Titan X's in SLI (+150hz on the core clocks) and a 5960x at 4.2ghz and I DONT get near 100 FPS in many high end AAA games (with the settings on max).

Games like WarThunder I get 100 fps. Games like GTA V and The Witcher 3, I get 80 FPS. Far Cry 4 70-90 FPS

Been on vacation for a month so I have not tried Far Cry Primal yet.

People often forget that 3440 x 1440 is approx 70% of the pixels of full 4K. So saying you expect to get 100 FPS at 3440 x 1440 is about the same with respect to your graphics hardware as saying you would expect 70 FPS at 4K.


----------



## Nicholars

At "high" yes it will be ok... at "ultra / very high" depends on game.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> At "high" yes it will be ok... at "ultra / very high" depends on game.


Even high on a 780 is unrealistic. I had to turn down quite some settings to medium to get it to run decently at >40fps (780 *ti*)


----------



## vroom34

Hi all, does anyone know if it is possible to decipher manufacture date based on the box alone?


----------



## funfordcobra

should be near the barcode unless they changed it


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Even high on a 780 is unrealistic. I had to turn down quite some settings to medium to get it to run decently at >40fps (780 *ti*)


I meant on a 980ti

780 pretty much no chance at 3440x1440


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Short answer: NO
> 
> I run 2 x Titan X's in SLI (+150hz on the core clocks) and a 5960x at 4.2ghz and I DONT get near 100 FPS in many high end AAA games (with the settings on max).
> 
> Games like WarThunder I get 100 fps. Games like GTA V and The Witcher 3, I get 80 FPS. Far Cry 4 70-90 FPS
> 
> Been on vacation for a month so I have not tried Far Cry Primal yet.
> 
> People often forget that 3440 x 1440 is approx 70% of the pixels of full 4K. So saying you expect to get 100 FPS at 3440 x 1440 is about the same with respect to your graphics hardware as saying you would expect 70 FPS at 4K.


I meant 60-80 FPS at "high" settings (as opposed to "very high" or "ultra") a 4.5ghz quad core and 980ti will do that.


----------



## iRev_olution

Hi Guys,

I just bought an x34 monitor. Looks great. I'm having issues though. The x34 monitor does not overclock to 100hz. I do it via the monitor settings then change it in nvidia control panel. When I set it to 100hz the screen flickers and stutters when watching videos.

But, it can overclock to a custom hz @99hz.

Did anyone have the same issue? I'm running a gtx 980 atm, just waiting on my 2nd one to SLI.

Thanks,


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just bought an x34 monitor. Looks great. I'm having issues though. The x34 monitor does not overclock to 100hz. I do it via the monitor settings then change it in nvidia control panel. When I set it to 100hz the screen flickers and stutters when watching videos.
> 
> But, it can overclock to a custom hz @99hz.
> 
> Did anyone have the same issue? I'm running a gtx 980 atm, just waiting on my 2nd one to SLI.
> 
> Thanks,


I know this thread is nearly 140 pages but if you look back, yes quite a few people aren't able to get the full 100 HZ. Many only get 95.


----------



## Zb0redux

Could the overclock problems be associated with a shoddy DP 1.2 cable? I know its a no-brainer.. but its probably worth a shot to try a new cable, especially with consideration that 100hz 3440x1440 practically maxes out the cable's bandwidth.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Hey guys, just got my predator x34, loving it besides one problem, the speakers. I can hear a crackling sound when DTS is enabled is this a common issue? My build date is February 2016.

On an unrelated note, Amazon messed up and sent me two x34's when I ordered only 1. They charged me for only one so should I keep it? Am I obligated to return one?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zb0redux*
> 
> Could the overclock problems be associated with a shoddy DP 1.2 cable? I know its a no-brainer.. but its probably worth a shot to try a new cable, especially with consideration that 100hz 3440x1440 practically maxes out the cable's bandwidth.


Don't see reason to be worried about 1 HZ or even 5 HZ...


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zb0redux*
> 
> Could the overclock problems be associated with a shoddy DP 1.2 cable? I know its a no-brainer.. but its probably worth a shot to try a new cable, especially with consideration that 100hz 3440x1440 practically maxes out the cable's bandwidth.


Yes worth a shot although if you're using the included cable which is very short chances are it's not the cable.

I have seen some posts from people on reddit that said their GPU was the reason they could not hit 100 Hz, this was on older cards like the 780 though.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Yes worth a shot although if you're using the included cable which is very short chances are it's not the cable.
> 
> I have seen some posts from people on reddit that said their GPU was the reason they could not hit 100 Hz, this was on older cards like the 780 though.


Those "old" GPUs limit the refresh rate to 95 Hz, he wouldn't be able to reach 99 Hz if he had one of those. Or are we talking about someone else?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my predator x34, loving it besides one problem, the speakers. I can hear a crackling sound when DTS is enabled is this a common issue? My build date is February 2016.
> 
> On an unrelated note, Amazon messed up and sent me two x34's when I ordered only 1. They charged me for only one so should I keep it? Am I obligated to return one?


Amazon are daft... what country are you in? First thing to do is open it up and see if you've got one that doesn't crackle when DTS is enabled. The right thing to do then is send them back the inferior one. Spike Lee would tell you to do the right thing. What else would you do, keep it as a second monitor? Selling wouldn't be wise if they come back to you later asking for it back lol! Or you could just initiate a return, keep the good one... free monitor, maybe.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I know this thread is nearly 140 pages but if you look back, yes quite a few people aren't able to get the full 100 HZ. Many only get 95.


Thanks mate. I just contacted acer tech support today and they said they will do a full exchange for a new one.

As it's within 30 days you can exchange with a new one at the retail store i purchased it from.

It was only a 10 minute phone call too. No troubleshooting required.

This was the Australian tech support for Acer.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Amazon are daft... what country are you in? First thing to do is open it up and see if you've got one that doesn't crackle when DTS is enabled. The right thing to do then is send them back the inferior one. Spike Lee would tell you to do the right thing. What else would you do, keep it as a second monitor? Selling wouldn't be wise if they come back to you later asking for it back lol! Or you could just initiate a return, keep the good one... free monitor, maybe.


I'm in the US. Seattle area.free monitor you say......mwahahahahahahahA. I don't see myself using two monitors, the wife wouldn't let me, lol.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Thanks mate. I just contacted acer tech support today and they said they will do a full exchange for a new one.
> 
> As it's within 30 days you can exchange with a new one at the retail store i purchased it from.
> 
> It was only a 10 minute phone call too. No troubleshooting required.
> 
> This was the Australian tech support for Acer.


One thing to be aware of....

Assuming you get a new monitor that overclocks to 100hz as advertised, you will need 2 or 3 x Titan Xs to get 100 FPS in modern games.

Im running 2 x Titan Xs and a 5960x, all overclocked under custom water and I still dont get 100 FPS in big titles like Far Cry 4 or Witcher 3. I get around 70-80, but the g-sync helps make it look smooth.

WarThunder and Wargame Red Dragon, I get 100 FPS. But high end stuff like Star Citizen, etc, you will have to settle for 70 FPS with a single or even double Titan X.

3440 x 1440 is a seriously demanding resolution


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> One thing to be aware of....
> 
> Assuming you get a new monitor that overclocks to 100hz as advertised, you will need 2 or 3 x Titan Xs to get 100 FPS in modern games.
> 
> Im running 2 x Titan Xs and a 5960x, all overclocked under custom water and I still dont get 100 FPS in big titles like Far Cry 4 or Witcher 3. I get around 70-80, but the g-sync helps make it look smooth.
> 
> WarThunder and Wargame Red Dragon, I get 100 FPS. But high end stuff like Star Citizen, etc, you will have to settle for 70 FPS with a single or even double Titan X.
> 
> 3440 x 1440 is a seriously demanding resolution


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I know this thread is nearly 140 pages but if you look back, yes quite a few people aren't able to get the full 100 HZ. Many only get 95.


Yeah I know. I Will be running with two gtx 980 heavily voltage mods applied.

Im happy with most games being 60-70fps considering gsync will be on. But titles like battlefield 4 I won't have an issue


----------



## illidan2000

Acer x34 arrived here. Problems:

- a little spot in upper corner
- scanlines when frequency is >80hz

october 2015


----------



## MaFi0s0

Tip: If mouse cable drag is a problem thread it under the stand and jam it to the side with just a bit of slack.


----------



## iRev_olution

Ok, I just went to mwave to get my RMA replacement and boy it's out of the box at 100hz! I did tell them to check and make sure it's in fully working order first. They did spend about 45 mins and now it's flawless!

mwave, good job!


----------



## TangoEchoAlpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Ok, I just went to mwave to get my RMA replacement and boy it's out of the box at 100hz! I did tell them to check and make sure it's in fully working order first. They did spend about 45 mins and now it's flawless!
> 
> mwave, good job!


Nice one, a great feeling!


----------



## RGSPro

Is there a trend for the new Dec 15 + Models to hit 100Hz?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Dec model here and I can do 101Hz.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoEchoAlpha*
> 
> Nice one, a great feeling!


It was!!! But for $1800 AUD I expected a helicopter to land in front of my house to replace my RMA lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> Is there a trend for the new Dec 15 + Models to hit 100Hz?


My first x34 was a Dec unit and it didn't hit 100hz, my second unit is also a Dec unit and now hits 100hz. I don't think there's a trend.


----------



## elderan

Thinking about getting one of these from amazon does anyone know if these are the newer manufactured ones or not?

Also I am coming from a 3 24inch monitor. I use the multiple monitor setup for browsing web etc while gaming. Any good setups out there for adding a 2nd or 3rd monitor that matches these but smaller?


----------



## pdasterly

does fury work well with this monitor?


----------



## Lanvin

So whats the general consensus with this monitor? Loving the idea of a 21:9 panel, but I've read thee issues a couple of months back, are they still not fixed by Acer?

Also looking at the IPS Swift from ASUS.

Will be used with SLI'd 980Tis.


----------



## illidan2000

I hate this monitor.
Amazon sent to me the second x34, and it has scan-lines issue, same of the first.
I don't know what to do. I read several posts, and I think that many of these monitors has this issue.
Only disabling OC the scan lines disappear.
I have 2x970 SLI. May I change them for a 980TI?
I cannot think that my cards are the problem.

both monitor were manifactured in October 2015


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I hate this monitor.
> Amazon sent to me the second x34, and it has scan-lines issue, same of the first.
> I don't know what to do. I read several posts, and I think that many of these monitors has this issue.
> Only disabling OC the scan lines disappear.
> I have 2x970 SLI. May I change them for a 980TI?
> I cannot think that my cards are the problem.
> 
> both monitor were manifactured in October 2015


Your graphic cards have nothing to do with the scan line issue. Still, it would be good to change them to a 980 Ti because you would have more VRAM. Performance would be about the same.
Afaik the scan line issue is just an issue of the X34, there's nothing you can do about it. As somebody mentioned here already, some people don't see the scan lines and some do.
Btw, do you see these scan lines only in the nvidia demo or while playing? I mean, yeah if they're visible in the demo, then they're also visible while gaming but it could be possible, that the scan lines are less noticeable while playing a game.


----------



## illidan2000

I never started demos.... I look it in every game, looking in the sky, on clouds, expecially when the weather is not that good...
I see it on grey, light brown, light blue
I can see scanlines also on desktop in certain pics.
This is my second x34. The first had scanlines only at edges. This one is more problematic
I did several test, enabling and disabling gsync and panel OC. I have same issues of user Mountainlifter

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-owners-club/360_40#post_24607337

I use games that stay to 50/70fps max, I have to try to lower settings, and see if scanlines there are. But it is ridicolous that I cannot stay at 60fps....


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I never started demos.... I look it in every game, looking in the sky, on clouds, expecially when the weather is not that good...
> I see it on grey, light brown, light blue
> I can see scanlines also on desktop in certain pics.
> This is my second x34. The first had scanlines only at edges. This one is more problematic
> I did several test, enabling and disabling gsync and panel OC. I have same issues of user Mountainlifter
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-owners-club/360_40#post_24607337
> 
> I use games that stay to 50/70fps max, I have to try to lower settings, and see if scanlines there are. But it is ridicolous that I cannot stay at 60fps....


I haven't seen compelling evidence of any x34 or PG348Q that doesn't produce scanlines.


----------



## funfordcobra

I've not seen scanlines in any of units in any games at any fps. I've owned just about every enthusiast monitor made since 2012 and it looks exactally the same as far as "scanlines" are concerned. I've posted pics where Asus fans quickly pointed them out but it is crosshatching in actuality from using a phone camera. Anyone with photo experience can tell you that but people absolutely demanded it. If they are there on all units like SOME insist, then on most units they are so minimal you either don't see them or it doesn't matter.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've not seen scanlines in any of units in any games at any fps. I've owned just about every enthusiast monitor made since 2012 and it looks exactally the same as far as "scanlines" are concerned. I've posted pics where Asus fans quickly pointed them out but it is crosshatching in actuality from using a phone camera. Anyone with photo experience can tell you that but people absolutely demanded it. If they are there on all units like SOME insist, then on most units they are so minimal you either don't see them or it doesn't matter.


I kind of feel the same.

My X34 is from opening day of the original batch from Newegg pre-orders. I do have the wake from sleep issue, but I have never enabled sleep on a monitor (i turn the PC off when I go to bed so I dont care).

As far as "scan lines" or just plain ole artifacts as we used to call it in the old days, I dont see any more or less on the x34 than any other monitor I've owned.

But to be fair I am running it with 2 x Titan X's in SLI so gaming frame rates are generally pretty high.

Great monitor I'd say (though it is sloppy that the wake from sleep bug slipped through QC).


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I kind of feel the same.
> 
> My X34 is from opening day of the original batch from Newegg pre-orders. I do have the wake from sleep issue, but I have never enabled sleep on a monitor (i turn the PC off when I go to bed so I dont care).
> 
> As far as "scan lines" or just plain ole artifacts as we used to call it in the old days, I dont see any more or less on the x34 than any other monitor I've owned.
> 
> But to be fair I am running it with 2 x Titan X's in SLI so gaming frame rates are generally pretty high.
> 
> Great monitor I'd say (though it is sloppy that the wake from sleep bug slipped through QC).


The scan line issue depends on the framerate. If its too low, its more likely to see the scan lines.
You can try out for yourself if you limit your framerate to 40-75 FPS.
On high framerate, its nearly invisible


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> The scan line issue depends on the framerate. If its too low, its more likely to see the scan lines.
> You can try out for yourself if you limit your framerate to 40-75 FPS.
> On high framerate, its nearly invisible


Thats the thing....

I'm NOT going to do that, as in lock the framerate at something so abnormally low I would never experience it in a normal gaming scenario. That just doesn't pass the sanity test.....

"So this one time I was playing Far Cry 4 at 45 FPS...."
Uhh yeah, it never drops below 70....
"Yeah but this one time I was playing it at 40 FPS....."

Nah, not going to do that.

But I do feel bad for the guy who bought a X34 with a single GTX 780. This thing is like the original Crysis. It's meant to be paired up with the highest end cards that dont even exist until a few years after its release. If you dont have 2 x 980Tis or better yet 2 x Titan X's, then dont buy an X34.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm hoping 2 Pascal's 1080tis can lock it. Maybe 1080s..


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've not seen scanlines in any of units in any games at any fps. I've owned just about every enthusiast monitor made since 2012 and it looks exactally the same as far as "scanlines" are concerned. I've posted pics where Asus fans quickly pointed them out but it is crosshatching in actuality from using a phone camera. Anyone with photo experience can tell you that but people absolutely demanded it. If they are there on all units like SOME insist, then on most units they are so minimal you either don't see them or it doesn't matter.


I'm pretty sure they are on all units but that doesn't mean they're visible enough to be distracting. I've only ever seen them during the pendulum demo so I know they exist, but I've never seen them in game so I don't really care.


----------



## illidan2000

I cannot agree.
Any other monitor I have bought didn't have those horrible scanlines in neither situations.

I have a SLI of 970s. May they are not the fastest solution here, but I don't have a single gtx750ti or gtx760 !!

On many games I cannot reach even 75 fps @3440, also lowering something on graphic settings. So ? I'm condemned to see the scan line in every game?
You are telling that: "If you dont have 2 x 980Tis or better yet 2 x Titan X's, then dont buy an X34."

maybe it's true now, but even if fps>=refresh a barely sort of scan line there are!
It isn't the gsync philosophy. You have to play games under the refresh without have any issue. If we have to buy 2 titanX, the gsync is USELESS.

So this monitor would be useless. Better buy a Dell U3415W instead !

I'm coming from a ROG Swift (TN), and I had also no glow, and no scanlines even if I have 40fps in game and 144hz set in refresh.

I'm waiting the third x34. If it has scanlines too, I will re-take my money, and put the Swift on again!


----------



## KickAssCop

Are models from Jan/Feb without the scanlines issue? Not sure if this is the case given such mixed responses so would like some clarity.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I cannot agree.
> Any other monitor I have bought didn't have those horrible scanlines in neither situations.
> 
> I have a SLI of 970s. May they are not the fastest solution here, but I don't have a single gtx750ti or gtx760 !!
> 
> On many games I cannot reach even 75 fps @3440, also lowering something on graphic settings. So ? I'm condemned to see the scan line in every game?
> You are telling that: "If you dont have 2 x 980Tis or better yet 2 x Titan X's, then dont buy an X34."
> 
> maybe it's true now, but even if fps>=refresh a barely sort of scan line there are!
> It isn't the gsync philosophy. You have to play games under the refresh without have any issue. If we have to buy 2 titanX, the gsync is USELESS.
> 
> So this monitor would be useless. Better buy a Dell U3415W instead !
> 
> I'm coming from a ROG Swift (TN), and I had also no glow, and no scanlines even if I have 40fps in game and 144hz set in refresh.
> 
> I'm waiting the third x34. If it has scanlines too, I will re-take my money, and put the Swift on again!


You are running a 100hz overclock, but gaming @ 70fps max? Try lowering the overclock and make sure you have a really good cable. I had to get a new longer cable (not cheap ****) for my new monitor mount and has resolved the odd flicker. Does not happen any more (although it was very rare.)
http://www.alogic.com.au/cabling-solutions/audio-video-cables/display-cables/displayport-cable-ver-1-2-male-to-male2015-03-15-05-27-55-detail


----------



## elderan

Just placed my order from newegg, wish me luck in the monitor lottery!


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> You are running a 100hz overclock, but gaming @ 70fps max? Try lowering the overclock and make sure you have a really good cable. I had to get a new longer cable (not cheap ****) for my new monitor mount and has resolved the odd flicker. Does not happen any more (although it was very rare.)
> http://www.alogic.com.au/cabling-solutions/audio-video-cables/display-cables/displayport-cable-ver-1-2-male-to-male2015-03-15-05-27-55-detail


I tried also my PG278Q cable, that is a little longer, but it's the same thing with the scanlines.

I tried to put on 75hz and if I have 70/75fps I don't see scanlines, but it's not the way this monitor it's built.
Also lowering everthing in Far Cry Primal, I cannot get more than 75fps @3440x1440. My cpu have 1 core @100% on my [email protected] This game is mono-core written!

Normally, I would have 50 to 60 fps with high settings. And, also if there are a low fps experience, with gsync is always smooth. If only there were any scanline...............................

It's very frustrating changing the overclock of this monitor, due the difficult of the buttons. The ROG have 5way joystick, that is very quick.
In the Acer Predator x34, you can accidentally power-off the monitor or change the signal source if you touch a wrong button. And it can happen more often that you could imagine









I think that the monitor have to go flawlessly also if I put an high overclock (also 90hz), without any scanline even if i touch 30 or 40 fps-
Scanlines have no reason to be. Scanlines are evil. Scanlines are the devil on earth. Scanlines are the monitor cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicholars

I honestly have no idea how people can actually see them in normal usage at a normal distance, but maybe try sitting a bit further back, maybe you are sat too close, how close do you sit to the screen?


----------



## illidan2000

40/50cm.
unfortunately the base is larger of my ROG Swift, so the monitor is 10cm closer to me


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> 40/50cm.
> unfortunately the base is larger of my ROG Swift, so the monitor is 10cm closer to me


Do you have a Asus or a Acer?? I see you posting in both???


----------



## illidan2000

I have Acer Predator x34, and Asus ROG Swift PG278Q.

I'm on second try with the x34, and waiting for the third.

If it will be not working flawlessy, I will take money back and wait for Asus ROG PG348Q to come to Amazon.it with large availability, hoping it wil be 1200 euros or less
I paid Acer x34 1100 euros

I'm posting in ROG PG348Q thread only to understand if they have scanline issues too.

In the italian forum, all 3 peoples that own it, thet have not the scan line issue (on ROG). They take the monitor 2 weeks ago


----------



## funfordcobra

If you can only reach 75 Fps and "scanlines" bother you, I don't see why in the world you just don't set your overclock lower lol.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If you can only reach 75 Fps and "scanlines" bother you, I don't see why in the world you just don't set your overclock lower lol.


75fps was only an example for what I have on Far Cry Primal, Rise of Tomb Raider and Assassin's Creed Syndicate, that are the three games on I tested the monitor.
On many other games I'm reaching 100+ fps, and the result would be dramatically.

I don't want to take any other test, or tuning on the current piece I have in hand, because I think that the monitor is simply "broken"

As you told, on yesterday I put 75hz on overclock, and have a nice session of game. But I don't mind to own this....


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I have Acer Predator x34, and Asus ROG Swift PG278Q.
> 
> I'm on second try with the x34, and waiting for the third.
> 
> If it will be not working flawlessy, I will take money back and wait for Asus ROG PG348Q to come to Amazon.it with large availability, hoping it wil be 1200 euros or less
> I paid Acer x34 1100 euros
> 
> I'm posting in ROG PG348Q thread only to understand if they have scanline issues too.
> 
> In the italian forum, all 3 peoples that own it, thet have not the scan line issue (on ROG). They take the monitor 2 weeks ago


There are multiple owners of the Asus PG348Q who have confirmed their monitors have scalines too, like Dr Mad.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Mine should be arriving tomorrow. Very excited for it! I also have the Acer XB271HU, that I think I'll keep and use for twitch shooters. Trying to come up with a way to use different monitor mounts to be able to move both of them, such that either one of them could be moved into position as the main monitor. Sounds easy, but having to figure out what monitor mounts/stands to use that will move each one far enough out of the way, if that makes sense.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Mine should be arriving tomorrow. Very excited for it! I also have the Acer XB271HU, that I think I'll keep and use for twitch shooters. Trying to come up with a way to use different monitor mounts to be able to move both of them, such that either one of them could be moved into position as the main monitor. Sounds easy, but having to figure out what monitor mounts/stands to use that will move each one far enough out of the way, if that makes sense.


I am debating either gettting a XB271HU as a second monitor or just getting 2 x34 and going with a setup like this guys.

2 x34


----------



## Rhuarc86

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I am debating either gettting a XB271HU as a second monitor or just getting 2 x34 and going with a setup like this guys.
> 
> 2 x34


That's pretty intense. No way that's good for your neck/back to look at the top monitor for any significant length of time.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> false
> That's pretty intense. No way that's good for your neck/back to look at the top monitor for any significant length of time.


Might be, primary focus would still be the main monitor 90% of the time. For me the main reason I use a second monitor is when I am gaming, I play on the main screen and browse do other things on the 2nd or third monitor. Even when I program at home I generally just use the main monitor most of the time with the 2nd, 3rd being used as just easy to switch tabs.


----------



## buellersdayoff

I think it's an issue with the gsync module not acer or asus monitors, also the limits of display port 1.2 (we are at max) so a high quality cable will in some cases make a difference, check the specs of the cable in my previous post, most cables won't claim those specs and I bet you can't find any information on the pre-packaged monitor cables...


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> There are multiple owners of the Asus PG348Q who have confirmed their monitors have scalines too, like Dr Mad.


so that those italian guys are very lucky


----------



## LARGE FARVA

has anyone tried to push these past 100hz?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> so that those italian guys are very lucky


I'd like to see pictures from the Italians showing they don't have scanlines.


----------



## CJL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> has anyone tried to push these past 100hz?


The OC menu doesn't allow you to go over 100hz.

Long time debating whether or not to get this or the Asus, after my Dell 24" died. I was running the 2408WFP as main and a 2407WFP as secondary. Ticks me off that the newer model crapped out first, but whatever. (It didn't actually die, but that's a longer story). I was watching CanadaComputers for stock availability since they have physical locations near me. I didn't want to have an expensive item like this shipped. So stock trickling in over the months in other provinces, then i missed one locally and finally on a Saturday, 2 hours before closing, i saw 1 in stock, so drove down and picked it up. I had the choice of a refurbished model too. 500$ less. Was really tempted to get that.

I checked the new box and it was a Feb 2016 build, so left with that.

Blown away by the monitor. Nice size, nice resolution. Plenty of desktop space. I got rid of my Spyder so i will probably pick up a newer model and calibrate it properly. I'm running OD normal, warm temp, 80 brightness and 50 contrast with normal picture mode. Looks good for now.





Didn't notice any dead or stuck pixels and running now at 100hz.

I took several pictures, this is what is the closest to what i see as far as bleed is concerned



My PC does make noise so hard to tell if there is any coil whine. I tried my Surface, but couldn't get the white screen to display at native res so it didn't fill the entire panel so i couldn't push the monitor all the way, even at 100 brightness. I haven't heard anything distracting yet.

I have what appears to be the scanlines but they are very faint and haven't noticed them during regular usage whether that's 2D or 3D. So far only see them when running the pendulum demo with a loop against the screen. The question now becomes: If this artifacting gets worst, would i be ok with backing off the OC? It is OVERCLOCKING after all and just like a cpu or gpu, if things start to degrade/artifact/bluescreen, you back off. As long as i don't lose the gsync module, i'm fine with running under 100hz.

Pendulum demo, clicking between vsync and gsync.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> SNIP


Wow, your backlight bleed and scanlines are almost exactly like mine. Nice setup btw


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I'd like to see pictures from the Italians showing they don't have scanlines.


I already stressed them several times. I think they are saying the truth, because I have explained how to test with pendulum demo, and you know that in that demo, the evidence it's big


----------



## Dogcarneasada

So it arrived today and I've maybe played 4 hours on it and it takes some getting used to. My only gripe is this soild line that starts from the top of the monitor and makes its way bottom. It does it every so often and its fairly distracting. Any ideas what this is?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I already stressed them several times. I think they are saying the truth, because I have explained how to test with pendulum demo, and you know that in that demo, the evidence it's big


Well, until they provide photos I wouldn't get your hopes up. A few weeks back there was a user in the PG348Q thread that insisted he didn't have scanlines, and after he posted photos I instantly spotted them.

Some people don't understand what to look for or cannot see them.


----------



## D2015

my #6

october build

100Hz again

everage coil whine (on white)

scanlines

0 dead pixels.

Returned, because of bad uniformity - dark strip about 1 inch thick, across the whole screen at the top,

and worst glow i ever had - left bottom corner.

lost 80$









#2 was the best, but it was a September build with WFS issue, and "I had a Dream!" about no scanlines - young and naive at that time


----------



## Dogcarneasada

Maybe the technology just isnt there yet? Maybe ill have to wait an iteration or two. But then again, I know i had to send back a few xb270hu, but otherwise the monitor is great.


----------



## illidan2000

I put the two images side by side,in order to see what scanlines are, for who does not understand of what we are talking about:

http://postimg.org/image/kmimskfyh/full/

I'm trying to enhance the effect with Gimp, to make evidence, but I'm not able to do it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nicholars

After years of buying monitors and TV's I have learned that perfect does not exist.... you have to just get one that is relatively good and live with the problems... or spend the rest of your life returning monitors and never actually using them.

Maybe when OLED comes out this will not be a problem anymore, but I have read that OLEDS have problems with grey uniformity... overall though OLED should be an end to most of these problems... maybe coil whine and grey uniformity, but not the amount of problems we get with LCD.

Anyway yes I suggest you just get a relatively good one, and live with the problems until OLED comes out. A perfect LCD is like a needle in a haystack.


----------



## WarbleSync

Pulled the trigger on one of these after cancelling my preorder for th PG348Q (looks like it won't ship until April). Is it safe to assume that most of the issues are resolved with these monitors now? Just curious what the experience has been for folks receiving these lately.


----------



## illidan2000

third monitor arrived. It's the same sadness....

- 3 pixel dead
- scanlines, the worst of the three
- glow (not really a problem)
- coil whine noise


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Here is something I've noticed about the scanlines.

They are appearing on the green channel in the rgb spectrum more so than any other. If you open up a dead pixel tester and view solid colors you'll find green color showing the lines vs any other color.

Now to test variable framerate in a solid color block I don't know how we could do this. And ofcourse this varies in intensity from screen to screen but green will show the pixel layout differently as if an interfearing pattern. You can quickly look at another solid color then green and you'll see a difference


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> third monitor arrived. It's the same sadness....
> 
> - 3 pixel dead
> - scanlines, the worst of the three
> - glow (not really a problem)
> - coil whine noise


Most of them have coil whine, all of them have scanlines and glow, you are trying to get something that does not exist.


----------



## seross69

it is funny about these monitors and that people are trying to push them with 2nd rate GPU's... LOL


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Most of them have coil whine, all of them have scanlines and glow, you are trying to get something that does not exist.


why some people report that they have not?
I made them check with pendulum!

however, I would like to try the Asus


----------



## Dogcarneasada

So to see scan lines, I have to use the Gsync test and just take a picture? I don't see any currently but would like some other opinions, mine was built in Feb 2016 and it's about 3 days old.


----------



## illidan2000

use OC to 100hz, start Pendulum Demo, switch from gsync to vsync
You will notice them. If you want, take a picture with a good reflex









Question: is there a way to use 10bit with this monitor?


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogcarneasada*
> 
> So to see scan lines, I have to use the Gsync test and just take a picture? I don't see any currently but would like some other opinions, mine was built in Feb 2016 and it's about 3 days old.


If you don't see them now why jump through hoops to force seeing them?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogcarneasada*
> 
> So to see scan lines, I have to use the Gsync test and just take a picture? I don't see any currently but would like some other opinions, mine was built in Feb 2016 and it's about 3 days old.


depending on the camera it could show you things that are not actually their!!


----------



## funfordcobra

Yes scanlines are a huge issue for those who run the gsync pendulum demo all day. For those who use it for gaming, not soo much.


----------



## illidan2000

if I put 100hz on OC (even 90) , I can see scanlines in every game if I don't reach minimum 85fps
and I think that my 970 SLI is better than a single 980Ti in most cases


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> if I put 100hz on OC (even 90) , I can see scanlines in every game if I don't reach minimum 85fps
> and I think that my 970 SLI is better than a single 980Ti in most cases


With you only having 3.5 gb of memory on the 970 versus 6gb on the 980ti it is the memory that helps more on high resolution games.. so I do not think you are right but not 100% as I do not have either card...


----------



## buellersdayoff

People with "coil whine" try turning speaker volume to 0 in the monitor menu. Something I read from this link
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/acer-xr341ck/
We noticed a strange 'whining' noise coming from the monitor with the speakers active. How loud this noise was wasn't linked to volume, except that it disappeared completely if the speaker volume was set to '0' (muted, essentially). The pitch of this changed depending on the content being displayed on the screen, the brightness and other monitor settings. We found it audible to varying degrees at brightness levels below 50, but it mainly sounded like a system fan and wasn't overly distracting. It was most noticeable at brightness levels below about 40 - again, it disappeared completely with the speakers disabled and wasn't audible over any sound coming from the speakers.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> With you only having 3.5 gb of memory on the 970 versus 6gb on the 980ti it is the memory that helps more on high resolution games.. so I do not think you are right but not 100% as I do not have either card...


but i see scanlines even in windows desktop...


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> but i see scanlines even in windows desktop...


well, if u like 21:9 and G-sync , then this is the best option.

asus won't be better.

Z35 - low res, blurry piece of ... unless used with UMLB

forget about scanlines, just sit futher away - 80cm or more.









I'm gonna go for #7


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> well, if u like 21:9 and G-sync , then this is the best option.
> 
> asus won't be better.
> 
> Z35 - low res, blurry piece of ... unless used with UMLB
> 
> forget about scanlines, just sit futher away - 80cm or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go for #7


omg... i'm still on #3, and I'm thinking of stay.
Why are you re-trying ?

this is the ONLY option for 3440x1440!


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> but i see scanlines even in windows desktop...


Do you run G-Sync in windowed mode?

I only run it in full screen and no scanlines on desktop.


----------



## xtremed

Got my X34 today in Finland, manufactured October 2015 (was a little bit weird the monitor took almost months since the recall).

i was expecting a more recent version of the monitor, but i guess they just fixed all the issues after the recall, and then they started releasing the monitors again.

No Bleeding, just IPS Glow, no coil whine, pixel perfect, great colors the only issue is that the monitor only hits 95hz. (Almost a perfect one)
I still need to check for scanlines but again, i guess that's going to happen like in all the monitor.

Right now i just left the monitor OC'd at 75hz because i dont think any of my games can take advantage of 95hz.
Any advice?

Cheers.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> omg... i'm still on #3, and I'm thinking of stay.
> Why are you re-trying ?
> 
> this is the ONLY option for 3440x1440!


two monitors were of 1st bacth
two - with dead pixels
1 - coil whine above everage
1 - bad uniformity (dark strip at the top)


----------



## Dogcarneasada

Yup, I see them scan lines. Like *** GSYNC! So all the monitors have this?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogcarneasada*
> 
> Yup, I see them scan lines. Like *** GSYNC! So all the monitors have this?


yep, both x34 and ASUS pg348q


----------



## Dogcarneasada

So either you have to deal with it or wait till they come out with the next version of monitors... well crap.


----------



## illidan2000

some user reported that it does not have scan lines. I don't know if they don't see them or If really does not appear (or may those are faint)


----------



## jthrower101

I think they must be very fait like mine. I cannot see them, unless I use the pendulum test.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Heres a bench NOT in safemode of 2 USB3.0 drives plugged in to the hub.



Possible reasons for an astoundingly high HDD bench:
New platform z170a with new chipset drivers and the latest firmware.
Brand new platter.
Not using the unshielded USB cable that came with it but rather a shielded one.
Hub is plugged in to a USB3.1 port.


----------



## SoccerNinja

Is getting a 1440p ultrawide above 60hz worth the price increase from one that is just 60hz?


----------



## xtremed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Is getting a 1440p ultrawide above 60hz worth the price increase from one that is just 60hz?


I would say that more than the hz is the Gsync module


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Is getting a 1440p ultrawide above 60hz worth the price increase from one that is just 60hz?


Hard to say.

The big selling points of the X34 over say, the 34" LG 34 which uses the EXACT same panel as X34 are:

1. 100hz (vs the LG's 60 hz locked panel)
2. G-Sync (the LG doesn't have G-sync)

I went from the LG I'm speaking of to the X34, so I'm probably one of the few people in this thread who have used a 60hz curved 34" 3440 x 1440 directly before buying the X34

Q. Do I think going from 60hz to 100 hz, and thus 60 FPS in games to (hopefully) 100 FPS in games was worth the extra price?
A. Depends on the game and your video hardware. I am using 2 x Titan X's in SLI (+150 core clock as well).

In "fast" games like WarThunder where I get the full 100 fps, the difference in going 60 to 100 was very noticeable. Great improvement.

In "medium" fast shooter games like Far Cry 4, going from 60 fps to 80fps (I cant get 100 usually unless I turn the graphics options down), it was also pretty noticeable and seemed smoother than the LG at a solid 60.

However, in "slow" games like Ark, Guild Wars 2, WarGame Red Dragon, etc there was no tangible benefit going from the LG 34 to the X34.

I think the is "100 fps worth it over 60 fps?" will depend on the type of game you play AND if you have the heavy hardware (2 x 980 Tis or 2 x Titan X's) to crank out that extra 40 FPS at 3440 x 1440 with the details high.

As for the 2nd X34 (over the LG) benefit of G-sync:

I think this is more of a benefit for people who don't have really high end hardware but still want to play 3440 x 1440 games. For example, with the LG 34 and the 2 x Titan X's, every game I could find I could "Ultra out" and get a solid 60 fps. G-sync in that case wouldn't have been very useful.

Now that Im using a monitor capable of the extra 40 FPS, like I mentioned in games like Far Cry 4 I get about 80 FPS with the details mostly in Ultra. Is g-sync helping there? I dont really know. I'm not a big play "tester" so I haven gamed for an hour with g-sync on, then tried to go back and replay the same hour with g-sync off.

With people with lower end hardware, I think the g-sync on the X 34 really helps the gaming experience seem much smoother when it drops to 30-45 FPS on the X34 when compared to the same game dropping to 30-45 FPS on the LG (which doesn't have G-sync)

All things considered, I'd say it comes down to how much disposable income you have to blow on computer games.

I was very very happy playing game on the 34" LG which can be had really cheaply now:
http://www.amazon.com/LG-34UC97-Cineview-Ultrawide-3440x1440/dp/B00NTQHIUM

But I was mostly an RTS and "slow" online gamer (Ark, Guild Wars 2, etc). If I was more of a "faster" gamer like BF4, CoD, Rainbox6 Siege, then I would value the extra 40 fps more. But if I was really hardcore FPS guy I would probably want one of the 144 hz monitors anyway. I think they even have 165-200hz 1440p screens out there now.

I really love the X34 as hopefully a "stop gap" monitor until we get 40" 4K's that run >60 hz. We already have 40" 4K (Ive seen pics of a guy that gamed with the Philipps model) but when we soon(?) get video cards and a cable spec to pump out 4K at 144 hz, I think that gaming experience will be truly be the biggest gaming jump my generation has seen. I think it goes without saying that the big jump after that is going to be no monitor at all: VR.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Is getting a 1440p ultrawide above 60hz worth the price increase from one that is just 60hz?


Yes, if theres one thing thats moreish to these monitors its the refresh rate. The problem however is having hardware that can run games at over 60FPS.

I really wish this monitor were 200hz+ because the jump from 60 to 100 is just as good as 1080p to 1440p.

As you get close to 4k 240hz its the refresh rate you really need to improve not the resolution.

But of every feature I like Gsync the best, pretty much makes a game that would run 40-60FPS feel like its at a constant 50 or 60 solid. You dont even notice the FPS drops if you have the gameready drivers.


----------



## iRev_olution

I went from a standard 1080p60hz monitor to the x34 at 100hz with gsnyc. I am running two gtx 980s and most AAA titles run between min 80 - 100 fps on max settings (voltage bios on both 980s).

Let me say the jump is impressive as ive never experienced a 144hz 1440p monitor.

I love this monitor!


----------



## hanzy

X34 owner here with Feb 2016 build date.
Light BLB from the corners on the horizontal axis.
Light IPS glow in the four corners.
I fully anticipated some BLB and glow. I have owned several IPS panels and the levels of BLB and glow on this panel are completely acceptable to me.
Uniformity is good.
Colors are great.
Gsync is awesome.

Scanlines...
I probably have them too, but I am NOT going to seek them out. I do not see them at all during my usage of the monitor.
I do not care if they happen with weird settings I would hardly ever be using.

That is my experience so far. I am happy and I am glad I bought this monitor. thumb.gif

Anyone notice in latest driver(364.51) SLI, GSYNC, and DSR can be used at the same time! SWEET!.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Anybody know how to make the ambient light set to random? Or is it just one fixed color?


----------



## dmuench82

Well, I finally got my X34, and I really couldn't be happier. It is a refurbished model I bought from Acer for $729+ tax. I think I got pretty lucky on my panel. I see 0 dead pixels. I honestly don't see many problems, I don't notice any scan lines, if they're there, they don't bother me. I notice a tiny bit of backlight bleed, but that's to be expected. I came from a Qnix Qx2710 1440p @96-120hz and the level of backlight bleed is noticably better. The colors look amazing.This is a September 2015 build also, so I think I got lucky. I'm sure people will call me out and say I'm a noob for not noticing flaws, but I'm happy.

I was able to get it to 100hz with no problem
0 dead pixels
Minimal backlight bleed

I'm currently running

i7 6700k @4.0ghz atm
Asus z170-a
Gigabyte GTX 980 ti WF OC
16gb ddr4 3000mhz Ripjaws
480gb Sandisk SSD
2TB 7200rpm hdd
evga 750w bronze +

Super happy with the performance so far, I think GSync has surely improved my experience.

Here's some pics, I'll try and add some better pics soon.

http://imgur.com/a/17zxs


----------



## D2015

Just returned my #7.

november build

and again 100Hz!

0 dead pixels

average: BLB, Glow and uniformity.

scanlines - as it should be.

but, this 1 is the noisiest of them all - coil whine way abow average, even at full dark colors









To sum up:

Acer X34 is for ppl who like to play lottery


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> Just returned my #7.
> 
> november build
> 
> and again 100Hz!
> 
> 0 dead pixels
> 
> average: BLB, Glow and uniformity.
> 
> scanlines - as it should be.
> 
> but, this 1 is the noisiest of them all - coil whine way abow average, even at full dark colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum up:
> 
> Acer X34 is for ppl who like to play lottery


If you turn the speaker volume to 0 in the monitor menu do you still get the "whine"?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> If you turn the speaker volume to 0 in the monitor menu do you still get the "whine"?


it doesn't help, i always turn speakers off.









who told you it would help?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Maybe you are just too picky


I'd tend to agree but we really dont know if he is just being picky without seeing his screens (all 7!) in person.

I got my X34 on day 1 (for americans anyway, the Euros were able to get the defective model with the blue banding issue from alternate.de a few weeks earlier), Oct 12th 2015 from newegg.com

+Hits 100hz (with 2 x Titan X's, not sure if the video card used has something to do with some people failing to get the full 100hz?)
+No coil while (but then again, I dont press my ear to the back of the monitor in a dead silent room)
+the BLB/IPS Glow is normal for a 34" IPS panel
+no dead pixels
-has wake from sleep issue (but I have sleep disabled so I dont really care)

Heres a pic with the brightness set to about 40% (seems best setting for gaming):
http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0566.jpg.html

If I had something like a stuck green pixel in the center of the panel or it wouldn't clock past 95hz, I would also send it back. But I think some people here are being a bit too picky when it comes to IPS glow/ BLB bleed. Turn the brightness down to 40% and game a while before you make a hasty decision with respect to that.


----------



## SoccerNinja

I will be waiting for Polaris vs Pascal to see whether I want the more expensive Gsync version vs the Freesync monitor.
I won't be upgrading my gpu right away but would like to know what monitor would work best for me in the future as a gpu I would upgrade much more frequently than a monitor.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> it doesn't help, i always turn speakers off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who told you it would help?


It was worth a shot, something I read from another website, it is linked in a previous post of mine and actually for freesync version of this monitor


----------



## pdasterly

mine is still on back of fedex truck awaiting delivery for today, what defects should I be looking for after initial setup


----------



## Striker444

Just tested my refurb X34 (2nd attempt since they first sent me the Freesync version by accident). I am shocked, I won the lottery! Paid $729.99 for this bad boy and it's preforming better than the 2 I paid full price for. Packaged with the styrofoam just like from the manufacture, cables packaged well too, only complaint is the front panel was slightly off but snapped right back in.

So here are what I tested:
Scanlines: There are almost none if any! Tested at 30-100 FPS I never thought I would be saying this but I really can't see them very well if at all, even with my face right up to the monitor. Obliviously I am still in shock over this and will continue to test. If anyone has seen my previous posts, they know I have been very vocal about this.
Build Date: Sep 2015
Dead Pixels: None! (1st one had some)
No Scratches
Back Light Bleed: Got the typical top and bottom left, no complaints looks like everyone's.
Color Banding: None, even on the black spectrum (my 1st one had that issue).
OC: Overclocked to 100hz, no screen flickering.
Coil Whine: None! (2nd one had this) Tested at 30-100 FPS
No wake from sleep issue so far (1st one suffered from this)

It took 4 attempts since early October, but I finally got a winner, now I just have to hope it doesn't go defective


----------



## pdasterly

how do i load the monitor drivers in win10.
The drivers i downloaded from acer website

edit:
must disable driver signature then install via device manager, under monitor


----------



## SoccerNinja

Hey I plan on getting the XR341CK (Freesync version of the Predator)
Here are the photos of the monitor I can get for $800
http://imgur.com/a/b6aUk
http://imgur.com/a/qJt11
What do you guys think of it?
How's the back light bleed?
Is it worth the price? That being $200 cheaper than the normal price.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Hey I plan on getting the XR341CK (Freesync version of the Predator)
> Here are the photos of the monitor I can get for $800
> http://imgur.com/a/b6aUk
> http://imgur.com/a/qJt11
> What do you guys think of it?
> How's the back light bleed?
> Is it worth the price? That being $200 cheaper than the normal price.


BLB seems normal. Just checking, you have an AMD card right? You may want to head on over to the XR341CK thread if you are looking for further answers.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> how do i load the monitor drivers in win10.
> The drivers i downloaded from acer website
> 
> edit:
> must disable driver signature then install via device manager, under monitor


where do you even download the Win 10 drivers?

I remember Wins 7 and even 8 (I think) had a link in windows update where you could click for optional updates

in Win 10 windows update, i dont see anything like that.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> where do you even download the Win 10 drivers?
> 
> I remember Wins 7 and even 8 (I think) had a link in windows update where you could click for optional updates
> 
> in Win 10 windows update, i dont see anything like that.


confusing i know, but read carefully
I loaded win8 64 drivers in win10
http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> confusing i know, but read carefully
> I loaded win8 64 drivers in win10
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers


Ahh ok, thx.

Curious, what did you get out of the drivers?

My X34 seems to work fine in Win 10 w/o any drivers.


----------



## pdasterly

nothing, its still a paperweight. waiting for my waterblocks to come in


----------



## KickAssCop

Dis monitor fixed or wha?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> nothing, its still a paperweight. waiting for my waterblocks to come in


Why do you not just whack an air cooler on your PC until you get your blocks?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Why do you not just whack an air cooler on your PC until you get your blocks?


long story but i sold my gpu in sig and let system sit for a year, all the blocks cracked(gpu, ram & mosfet) SMH.
I have monitor on my laptop's DP port but resolution is very limited. My board is old(maximus vi hero) and the blocks were eol. I receive blocks tomorrow and should be up and running on tuesday. Am I the only one gonna use this monitor with amd fury?


----------



## Mikey-

The Asus panel exhibits the exact same scanline issue as the X34.

It's pretty much confirmed now: people who say they have no scanlines either don't know what to look for, or simply don't want to look too hard to begin with.

Clearly, scanlines appear when your overclock is high, and you framerates are low. This is what happens when you take a 60Hz panel, overclock it by a ridiculous 40Hz, and throw Gsync into the mix.

We've discovered a workaround - so it's a non-issue - but pretending that the issue isn't there, or that there are 'magic panels' floating around, is horse crap.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> The Asus panel exhibits the exact same scanline issue as the X34.
> 
> It's pretty much confirmed now: people who say they have no scanlines either don't know what to look for, or simply don't want to look too hard to begin with.
> 
> Clearly, scanlines appear when your overclock is high, and you framerates are low. This is what happens when you take a 60Hz panel, overclock it by a ridiculous 40Hz, and throw Gsync into the mix.
> 
> We've discovered a workaround - so it's a non-issue - but pretending that the issue isn't there, or that there are 'magic panels' floating around, is horse crap.


I cant dispute your claim that every one of these panels, be they X34 or the Asus, has scan lines when clocked to 100hz and frame rates get down to 40 fps BUT:

I will dispute your claim that everyone either sees them or doesn't know what to look for. I've had the X34 since launch in Oct 2015 and to my knowledge I've never seen a scanline.

The reason is simple:
I've had it paired with 2 x Titan X's in SLI and +150 on their core clocks and an OC'ed 5960x. The X34 was always about high end gamers who were going to pair the thing with high end CPU/GPU's. Yes, GPU's as in plural. I don't get below an average of approx 70 FPS in any game I've bothered to play and am pretty sure I've never seen a scan line.

(I refuse to run the pendulum demo locked at 30 fps)

If someone was going to buy an X34 or the Asus and pair it with a 780 Ti, then they honestly shouldn't even bother trying to set it above 60hz because they aren't going to get more than that at 3440 x 1440 in the first place.


----------



## pdasterly

im back, testing for leaks
couldn't find southbridge acetal block, at this point who cares


----------



## hanzy

Same here.
I do NOT see the scanlines during normal use therefore it does not bother me.
Perfection ain't part of the game even at $1300.00.

I am pleased with this monitor and I like it. I have had several IPS type panels and in terms of uniformity, BLB, IPS glow etc...the panel I have is good.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Same here.
> I do NOT see the scanlines during normal use therefore it does not bother me.
> Perfection ain't part of the game even at $1300.00.
> 
> I am pleased with this monitor and I like it. I have had several IPS type panels and in terms of uniformity, BLB, IPS glow etc...the panel I have is good.


I hear you brother, as long as you like it and enjoy it,is all that matters. will get mine 2/30/16 and i won;t be posting about some demo with my eyes stuck to the screen looking for some scanlines at 30 fps, thats just silly.


----------



## Striker444

To any of the folks who are unhappy I'm telling you, do what I did. Return the monitor and pick up the refurb for almost half off. It is worth it, $729.99 USD free shipping, you can't beat it, that's what the monitor should have cost to begin with.

The X34 I received was excellent, the only Scanlines I can make out are at 30-40 FPS and that's only with my face up to the screen, my last 2 X34's that I paid full price for were terrible with them.


----------



## RGSPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> To any of the folks who are unhappy I'm telling you, do what I did. Return the monitor and pick up the refurb for almost half off. It is worth it, $729.99 USD free shipping, you can't beat it, that's what the monitor should have cost to begin with.
> 
> The X34 I received was excellent, the only Scanlines I can make out are at 30-40 FPS and that's only with my face up to the screen, my last 2 X34's that I paid full price for were terrible with them.


Yeah my refurb unit is better than my retail. It overclocks to 100Hz, unlike my retail, but it does have a single dead pixel in the upper left hand corner of the display. I can live with that for $570 off retail.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> To any of the folks who are unhappy I'm telling you, do what I did. Return the monitor and pick up the refurb for almost half off. It is worth it, $729.99 USD free shipping, you can't beat it, that's what the monitor should have cost to begin with.
> 
> The X34 I received was excellent, the only Scanlines I can make out are at 30-40 FPS and that's only with my face up to the screen, my last 2 X34's that I paid full price for were terrible with them.


Where can I find a refurbished one? Acer store?


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Where can I find a refurbished one? Acer store?


Two places:
http://stores.ebay.com/acer/

and

http://acerrecertified.com/UM.CX1AA.A01.RB1

They get a batch in every few weeks so keep an eye on both of these if you are interested. Stock generally sells out in a day or two after they post it.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctrl_Alt_Delete*
> 
> i usually order refurbished when it comes to monitors they seem to go through a more rigorous inspection. i had to return five Asus PG279Q before i decided to get a refund and buy refurb. Asus nailed it with the first refurb no dead pixels and minimal light issues. I recommend refurb before going retail specially when you are an early adopter.


I generally have no qualms with buying refurb although Acer's refurb store only has a 90 day warranty. Maybe you can use an aftermarket warranty like SquareTrade with it though. Usually I never buy those kind of warranties, but 90 days is pathetic.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I generally have no qualms with buying refurb although Acer's refurb store only has a 90 day warranty. Maybe you can use an aftermarket warranty like SquareTrade with it though. Usually I never buy those kind of warranties, but 90 days is pathetic.


Acer offers their own extended warranty.
Here is the link, this was even in the signature part of the Acer customer service's response.

http://www.protectoptions.com/Monitor-Protection-Plan

It's a bit pricey though, $159.99 for a 2 year or $109.99 for a 1 year. I think I will roll the dice on my monitor.

Squaretrade will not cover this monitor and apparently now any refurbished item, I contacted them a couple weeks ago. Mastercard and Visa wont give an extended warranty on refurb items either,


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Two places:
> http://stores.ebay.com/acer/
> 
> and
> 
> http://acerrecertified.com/UM.CX1AA.A01.RB1
> 
> They get a batch in every few weeks so keep an eye on both of these if you are interested. Stock generally sells out in a day or two after they post it.


Bookmarked those links. Going to be checking them a few times a day now. Might do the extended warranty on the monitor too as it will still be saving $400 or so.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Update, monitor bracket extended for racing


----------



## CJL

Nice!


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> Update, monitor bracket extended for racing


Looks awesome!
Noticed your shifter is on the left hand side?
You live in a RHD country?


----------



## buellersdayoff

Thanks







yes i'm a kangaroo lol


----------



## pdasterly

does the XR341CK have the led underglow like the x34?


----------



## Penal Stingray

Hello Mine has a dark horizontal line visible on green colors on top of the panel are those livable? just got mine today nothing else is wrong with the monitor it overclock to 100 hz and pass the frame skipping test, no dead pixels, minimal backlight bleed and no coil whine on white backrounds


----------



## Badexample

Just ordered mine from NCIX. Will see how it goes! Bought it pretty much for Sim Racing. I am coming from a XB270HU.


----------



## illidan2000

I'm gonna leave this life.
The only passion I have is pc gaming, and I'm just to tired to see black screens catching glow, and a pendulum.

Today has arrived my fourth (4°) Acer Predator x34.

- already open / maybe a return of anyone
- no bad pixel
- bleeding
- glow
- scanlines

date: nov2015

I'm not sure I can live this nightmare.

Scanlines are terrifying me even in my real life. I see scanlines in the clouds. I see scanlines in women's eyes
I see scanlines over pendulum. I see scanlines over Lara, over her mountains, over her sky and snow.

I live at 7th floor. I think that me and my monitor will die together. I will embrace it, and fall like Lara do in all games. But she's better than me


----------



## Nicholars

They all have those problems, deal with it or get a different monitor.


----------



## pdasterly

just replaced my x34 with XR341CK. Same monitor but the XR341CK has better osd controls


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> They all have those problems, deal with it or get a different monitor.


I'm thinking to put it at the wall, so that is far from my head and i will not see scanlines.
I have to do some try

honestly, I hoped it would have arrive (i don't know if it's exact in english) a Jan2016 monitor, because one other italian people had bought it from amazon few days before and he had one of them.

Mine is of November, but I think that Amazon simple is upset and sent me a used monitor after checking pixels

this is the first one with no one dead pixel or spots


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> just replaced my x34 with XR341CK. Same monitor but the XR341CK has better osd controls


They are not the same monitor. They look similar, but inside they are very different.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> They are not the same monitor. They look similar, but inside they are very different.


one is gsync and the other is freesync, otherwise they are same monitor


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> one is gsync and the other is freesync, otherwise they are same monitor


Don't forget the freesync version drops frames on Nvidia cards, and is 75hz..... Other than the same panel and frame, they are quite different.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Don't forget it drops frames on Nvidia cards, and is 75hz.....


I had the x34 with my fury, now i have XR341CK. I dont notice any difference with freesync


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I had the x34 with my fury, now i have XR341CK. I dont notice any difference with freesync


so you purchased a gsync monitor with a AMD card? Why would you do that?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> so you purchased a gsync monitor with a AMD card? Why would you do that?


impulse buy from acerrecertified, then got fury, then xr341 was at acerrecertified so im here now


----------



## Duddits11

Yesterday my x34 began to show a yellow vertical line. I have tried evertthing. It is RMA time :/


----------



## Badexample

Just received my X34 from NCIX. The whole back shiny panel was scratched up.. rubbed against the box inside? Came with with no extra box. Just the original. Not even secured with gun tape. LOL. Just a bag on top of the monitor.
Could not get the damn thing to run 100hz. Only stable at 95hz. What a good start with this panel.







I just joined the RMA ACER/NCIX club. Still surprised that nobody sued Acer or Asus with that overpriced panel. It is seriously overrated folks. My XB270HU is still the ****!


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Just received my X34 from NCIX. The whole back shiny panel was scratched up.. rubbed against the box inside? Came with with no extra box. Just the original. Not even secured with gun tape. LOL. Just a bag on top of the monitor.
> Could not get the damn thing to run 100hz. Only stable at 95hz. What a good start with this panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined the RMA ACER/NCIX club. Still surprised that nobody sued Acer or Asus with that overpriced panel. It is seriously overrated folks. My XB270HU is still the ****!


NCIX sold you a returned monitor then, the back side of mine was covered with a plastic film that I had to peel off.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> NCIX sold you a returned monitor then, the back side of mine was covered with a plastic film that I had to peel off.


X3.. yep it was a refurb... they dumped the monitor in the original box then shipped it not even "gun taped".








First time using the VIP card with them. Will see how it goes. I am not being picky. It is just common sense. I could just repaint the back panel mat black (maybe void the warranty doing so) but the monitor could not make it to 100hz. Deal breaker right there. I also had coil whine but didn't bother me much. I didn't know that "fattening" a monitor was such a technical challenge with the OEMs.







I found these issues in 10 min with the unit and I am not the overly picky guy that I see on here all the time. Overclockable up to 100hz. Make it work or don't sell it.

They didn't learn from the past mistakes? Do the engineers and QC peeps are suffering from ADHD? LOL:thumb:


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> X3.. yep it was a refurb... they dumped the monitor in the original box then shipped it not even "gun taped".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using the VIP card with them. Will see how it goes. I am not being picky. It is just common sense. I could just repaint the back panel mat black (maybe void the warranty doing so) but the monitor could not make it to 100hz. Deal breaker right there. I also had coil whine but didn't bother me much. I didn't know that "fattening" a monitor was such a technical challenge with the OEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found these issues in 10 min with the unit and I am not the overly picky guy that I see on here all the time. Overclockable up to 100hz. Make it work or don't sell it.
> 
> They didn't learn from the past mistakes? Do the engineers and QC peeps are suffering from ADHD? LOL:thumb:


what about bleed/glow/scanlines?


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> what about bleed/glow/scanlines?


Was happy with the bleed and glow. I will check with the pendulum tonight and the lovely scanlines.







The stand was not straight as well. Refurb or manufacturer issues? Who knows.

It is like gambling or lottery. I would highly suggest everyone to buy the monitor from a "physical location" for easiest return or get some type of insurance for a better RMA experience and be patient and mentally prepare yourself to receive a lemon! I should have bought 3 or 4 of them and kept the best one.


----------



## Badexample

I've seen some pros with the monitor as well;

-Resolution is top notch. Noticeable difference from a 2560 x1440P
-Drives well with a single overclocked Titan X
-Coming from a 144 hz Gsync monitor, the lower FPS didn't bother me at all. Mostly run games like Asserto Corsa, Racerroom, Dirt Rally. What an amazing experience with the extra screen real estate.!

* it is a really cool monitor but not worth the asking price. We're pretty much guinea pigs for this new 21:9 format!


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> It is like gambling or lottery. I would highly suggest everyone to buy the monitor from a "physical location" for easiest return or get some type of insurance for a better RMA experience and be patient and mentally prepare yourself to receive a lemon! I should have bought 3 or 4 of them and kept the best one.


Exactly, and its like that with all ultrawides on the market. Don't expect to buy>get delivery>unbox>connect and enjoy. This is lottery, you have to exchange, RMA, try different models and manufacturers and you will eventually find good one. I did at fourth try. First Dell U3415W with backlight bleed and coil whine, exchanged for another U3415W through Dell's NBD warranty,and unfortunately for almost exact the same unit with the same issues, so I returned it. Then I got Samsung S34E790C, here no bleed but poor picture quality compared to Dell and serious sharpness problems, so I returned without exchanging. Then I got LG 34UC98 (in Poland similarly priced to Dell and Samsung) and finally got good one, but also not perfect.

So brace yourself and expect rough month or two if you are planning to buy ultrawide monitor.


----------



## evilgrin

If it was a refurb, should be about half price. If not, that is no good.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilgrin*
> 
> If it was a refurb, should be about half price. If not, that is no good.


half price lol.. nope saved $426 cnd on it. but was total thrash. Unless they're willing to give me a good incentive on the unit. I won't keep this.I initiated the RMA 15 minutes after I tested the unit. I still cannot believe they had the balls to ship the unit this way. The monitor is great but not full asking price great! For the people thinking about buying the unit, just wait.


----------



## illidan2000

I'm on the 5fth Predator, arrived on yesterday.

I have not yet a finally idea on it, because I tested only for 1 hour, but:

- Finally, Amazon sent me a Jan2016 manufactured monitor
- It does not reach 100hz without issue (flickering). I tried to 90hz, tonight I will push it to 95hz
- Major bleed/glow, as the last two
- A little spot inside the panel in the upper right corner (1 or 2 pixels large)
- Scanlines, but it's the best of the five. I see them if i'm getting closer. Maybe I just am surrending...

Last time Amazon call me at phone because I'm changing too many of this item. I don't think they will change it again.

It's not perfect. A lot of glow/bleed in any corner. The major (very very big) at down/left. I have to try a dark game. Any suggestions? The Evil Within?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> It's not perfect. A lot of glow/bleed in any corner. The major (very very big) at down/left. I have to try a dark game. Any suggestions? The Evil Within?


ETS2/ATS on outside city road without lamps. Perfect to see how bleed is in dark scenes and how far it reach/how much affects gameplay. ATS is around 2 GB, you can download it from Skidrow just for checking blb.

As for the rest of your post, I think you shouldn't accept it. Price is very high, this is one reason, and second one, accepting faulty product mean that you accept such standards and support it, and manufacturer or ultrawide monitors overall won't improve if they can be sold at current poor quality. Never do this.


----------



## Nicholars

It is pointless expecting any IPS to be good with dark games, you are going to be constantly disappointed if you expect IPS to good on very dark games, it just isn't.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> ETS2/ATS on outside city road without lamps. Perfect to see how bleed is in dark scenes and how far it reach/how much affects gameplay. ATS is around 2 GB, you can download it from Skidrow just for checking blb.
> 
> As for the rest of your post, I think you shouldn't accept it. Price is very high, this is one reason, and second one, accepting faulty product mean that you accept such standards and support it, and manufacturer or ultrawide monitors overall won't improve if they can be sold at current poor quality. Never do this.


mmh... i'm totally a crap in this kind of games.
I tried to play ETS2, but I didn't pass the tutorial even.... So that I would not arrive on night scenarios.

I will check Skidrow catalogue...

I found one: the lost souls
Looks interesting


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I'm on the 5fth Predator, arrived on yesterday.
> 
> I have not yet a finally idea on it, because I tested only for 1 hour, but:
> 
> - Finally, Amazon sent me a Jan2016 manufactured monitor
> - It does not reach 100hz without issue (flickering). I tried to 90hz, tonight I will push it to 95hz
> - Major bleed/glow, as the last two
> - A little spot inside the panel in the upper right corner (1 or 2 pixels large)
> - Scanlines, but it's the best of the five. I see them if i'm getting closer. Maybe I just am surrending...
> 
> Last time Amazon call me at phone because I'm changing too many of this item. I don't think they will change it again.
> 
> It's not perfect. A lot of glow/bleed in any corner. The major (very very big) at down/left. I have to try a dark game. Any suggestions? The Evil Within?


Get some light in the room itself.
IPS panels are made to be played with ambient light.
Mine doesn't overclock to 100hz. Only 95.
None of them would be perfect just like a girlfriend.









I think the X34 model itself have issues but it is being blown up out of proportions by some.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Exactly, and its like that with all ultrawides on the market. Don't expect to buy>get delivery>unbox>connect and enjoy. This is lottery, you have to exchange, RMA, try different models and manufacturers and you will eventually find good one. I did at fourth try. First Dell U3415W with backlight bleed and coil whine, exchanged for another U3415W through Dell's NBD warranty,and unfortunately for almost exact the same unit with the same issues, so I returned it. Then I got Samsung S34E790C, here no bleed but poor picture quality compared to Dell and serious sharpness problems, so I returned without exchanging. Then I got LG 34UC98 (in Poland similarly priced to Dell and Samsung) and finally got good one, but also not perfect.
> 
> So brace yourself and expect rough month or two if you are planning to buy ultrawide monitor.


You sir are on point!


----------



## Duddits1

Does anybody knows the differance between x34 and the new x34A model?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits1*
> 
> Does anybody knows the differance between x34 and the new x34A model?


A link to this X34A?


----------



## Duddits11

https://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/bildskarm/25tumochstorre/acer-predator-x34a/228888.8904/


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits1*
> 
> Does anybody knows the differance between x34 and the new x34A model?


they do share the same specs..
2016 production models?


----------



## Duddits1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> they do share the same specs..
> 2016 production models?


Nope I called my reseller today and asked for the month and year on the one they had in stock, it was januari 2016 and it is the x34.
The weird thing is that there is no information on Acers site about this x34A.


----------



## msp1609

I just got my X34 in yesterday. March 2016 build date. Oc'd to 100hz no problem, has some backlight bleed in each corner but nothing extreme. No coil whine either. All in all I feel like I got lucky playing the monitor lottery.


----------



## ozzy1925

whats this gsync v2 about x34a ?


----------



## msp1609

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> whats this gsync v2 about x34a ?


Pretty sure G-Sync v2 is when NVidia started producing modules with dp & hdmi vs just dp. people were talking about the x34 coming with gsync v2 summer of last year.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> whats this gsync v2 about x34a ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msp1609*
> 
> Pretty sure G-Sync v2 is when NVidia started producing modules with dp & hdmi vs just dp. people were talking about the x34 coming with gsync v2 summer of last year.


What he said, the v2 version is indeed the new module with the added HDMI 1.4 port.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> It is pointless expecting any IPS to be good with dark games, you are going to be constantly disappointed if you expect IPS to good on very dark games, it just isn't.


Not every IPS monitor is like that, I had Dell U2515H before and it was just perfection of a monitor, zero backlight bleed, zero problems, great default calibration, just plug and play. I even started to notice IPS problems with dark games after getting my first ultrawide, before that I didn't even heard about backlight bleed, IPS glow or anything like that. Now with all of research I have done in last two months, I think to my self that I should have kept this U2515H and sell it for 10000$ as it was one of very few IPS monitors in the world without such problems mentioned here. Once in my life I got lucky and I got rid of that after 6 months, selling it for 70% of a price....


----------



## VeerK

Getting a curved monitor without backlight bleed would be a miracle


----------



## KickAssCop

No longer available with ships and sold from Amazon.com







.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Get some light in the room itself.
> IPS panels are made to be played with ambient light.
> Mine doesn't overclock to 100hz. Only 95.
> None of them would be perfect just like a girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the X34 model itself have issues but it is being blown up out of proportions by some.


mmh... so do you use the ambient light of monitor ?

I tried to 95hz and I have more visible scanlines than @90hz (there are, there are at 90hz too, but I think I can live with them). I will test them better on this week-end

90hz with gsync is far better than 60hz without gsync (as dell u3415w), do you think the same?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Not every IPS monitor is like that, I had Dell U2515H before and it was just perfection of a monitor, zero backlight bleed, zero problems, great default calibration, just plug and play. I even started to notice IPS problems with dark games after getting my first ultrawide, before that I didn't even heard about backlight bleed, IPS glow or anything like that. Now with all of research I have done in last two months, I think to my self that I should have kept this U2515H and sell it for 10000$ as it was one of very few IPS monitors in the world without such problems mentioned here. Once in my life I got lucky and I got rid of that after 6 months, selling it for 70% of a price....


The 2515h has IPS glow and low contrast just like the X34, you just didn't notice because it is smaller probably.

Basically every IPS is not good with dark scenes, even if you got a magical IPS with no backlight bleed and no IPS glow, it still won't look great on dark scenes due to the low contrast, unfortunately this is a problem with IPS, eventually there will be OLED monitors and all of these compromises will be a thing of the past.

You could get VA, which have better blacks, but other problems, also there are not any 3440x1440 100hz VA screens and the gamma shift is arguably worse then any of the IPS problems, especially on the AUO AMVA screens.

If you buy an IPS, then specifically get dark games to test it, you are not going to be happy, if anything you should avoid dark games or play them on your TV etc. IPS only looks good with bright games and merely acceptable at best with anything dark, also do not even bother trying to play in a dark room, you have to use some sort of light in the room to make it look acceptable with anything dark.

You can argue with me if you like, but basically I am right!


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> mmh... so do you use the ambient light of monitor ?
> 
> I tried to 95hz and I have more visible scanlines than @90hz (there are, there are at 90hz too, but I think I can live with them). I will test them better on this week-end
> 
> 90hz with gsync is far better than 60hz without gsync (as dell u3415w), do you think the same?


It is certainly better, but definitely not worth all of those problems you mentioned and intrusive backlight bleed (not like U3415W is any better with backlight bleed, it is also terrible). I myself considered X34/PG348Q after all of issues with Dell and Samsung models, I have 980 Ti so it would fit perfectly, but after I did research and saw all of those problems, I resigned and decided to go for the best and safest option that just appeard at this time, which is 34UC98/88, both with great reviews and very consistent backlight bleed opinions, all of them saying that it is small and not intrusive, and it is not like some unit has it some not, all are good, so my terrible luck couldn't play any role here,( although I got the worst one in the world for sure







) and switch to AMD card in future to utilize 75 Hz and FreeSync. And I am sure it was a good decision, it was amazing relief.

Vision of being bothered by so many issues of a monitor every single day, after paying a price equivalent to two average salaries here in Poland, and I am just a student so I can earn half of this average salary at best, is just terrible, no matter how big refresh rate this monitor have and how many fancy G-syncs and other things. So I decided to go for monitor with 60 Hz and 75 Hz FreeSync not compatible with my GPU, play at normal 60 Hz for now and wait over half a year for Vega, but get a good quality monitor for years, instead of getting very faulty one, even if it has better gaming features.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> It is certainly better, but definitely not worth all of those problems you mentioned and intrusive backlight bleed (not like U3415W is any better with backlight bleed, it is also terrible). I myself considered X34/PG348Q after all of issues with Dell and Samsung models, I have 980 Ti so it would fit perfectly, but after I did research and saw all of those problems, I resigned and decided to go for the best and safest option that just appeard at this time, which is 34UC98/88, both with great reviews and very consistent backlight bleed opinions, all of them saying that it is small and not intrusive, and it is not like some unit has it some not, all are good, so my terrible luck couldn't play any role here,( although I got the worst one in the world for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and switch to AMD card in future to utilize 75 Hz and FreeSync. And I am sure it was a good decision, it was amazing relief.
> 
> Vision of being bothered by so many issues of a monitor every single day, after paying a price equivalent to two average salaries here in Poland, and I am just a student so I can earn half of this average salary at best, is just terrible, no matter how big refresh rate this monitor have and how many fancy G-syncs and other things. So I decided to go for monitor with 60 Hz and 75 Hz FreeSync not compatible with my GPU, play at normal 60 Hz for now and wait over half a year for Vega, but get a good quality monitor for years, instead of getting very faulty one, even if it has better gaming features.


the X34 is only 10% more than that in the UK.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> mmh... so do you use the ambient light of monitor ?
> 
> I tried to 95hz and I have more visible scanlines than @90hz (there are, there are at 90hz too, but I think I can live with them). I will test them better on this week-end
> 
> 90hz with gsync is far better than 60hz without gsync (as dell u3415w), do you think the same?


Bros, losing 10 FPS is a dealbreaker. Send that thing back! Get a nice desk lamp with a full spectrum ligh bulb..look this up!


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Getting a curved monitor without backlight bleed would be a miracle


yep!


----------



## Badexample

Down scaling to 2560 x1080 in games is really good on this monitor. Games still look sharp.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Bros, losing 10 FPS is a dealbreaker. Send that thing back! Get a nice desk lamp with a full spectrum ligh bulb..look this up!


again? for the fifth time???
Amazon would send SWAT to my home and take me and the monitor together...


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> again? for the fifth time???
> Amazon would send SWAT to my home and take me and the monitor together...


ahahahahah! yeah but don't feel obliged to keep the panel.Having the monitor unstable at 95hz at that price range is enough to kill the deal. I know it is frustrating and stupid. I am still amazed that there is still no lawsuit yet for poor quality control and false misleading- advertising. Can we just plug and play and enjoy the damn thing?


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> No longer available with ships and sold from Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hope other retailers will follow! That Tawainese cie need to get their stuff together!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> ahahahahah! yeah but don't feel obliged to keep the panel.Having the monitor unstable at 95hz at that price range is enough to kill the deal. I know it is frustrating and stupid. I am still amazed that there is still no lawsuit yet for poor quality control and false misleading- advertising. Can we just plug and play and enjoy the damn thing?


no way to do law suite the monitors are doing exactly what acer said they would do!!!
Quote:


> 2. Overclocking may result in flicker or other adverse effects that may derive from the total configuration of the system connected to the display, and possibly, in addition, the display's panel specifications. It may be possible to resolve or reduce such effects by setting a lower refresh rate.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> no way to do law suite the monitors are doing exactly what acer said they would do!!!


You are correct, check out the Acer forums folks. The employees in the forums clearly state anything over 60hz is not guarantied and in no way did they state it would get 100hz, so even if your monitor only does 65hz its considered functioning properly. If you want to return it due to a bad OC, you have to do it at the will of the reseller, Acer will deny you an RMA on those grounds.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> You are correct, check out the Acer forums folks. The employees in the forums clearly state anything over 60hz is not guarantied and in no way did they state it would get 100hz, so even if your monitor only does 65hz its considered functioning properly. If you want to return it due to a bad OC, you have to do it at the will of the reseller, Acer will deny you an RMA on those grounds.


Is it mentionned anywhere on the box itself or manuals provided with the unit? Forum folks don't count!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Is it mentionned anywhere on the box itself or manuals provided with the unit? Forums folks don't count!


Considering it is on web site i am sure it is in the fine print of the manuals!! They are not that dumb. Considering the panels were manufactured to work at 60!!!!


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Considering it is on web site i am sure it is in the fine print of the manuals!! They are not that dumb. Considering the panels were manufactured to work at 60!!!!


Not that dumb? LOL. I would like to approach a lawyer with this. Do you know where Taiwan is? China is well known to "cut corners" with bad components and production.

Hope more legit companies will jump on this market because ACER and ASUS can ****.









We're the dumb people that keep buying their products.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Not that dumb? LOL. I would like to approach a lawyer with this. Do you know where Taiwan is? China is well known to "cut corners" with bad components and production.
> 
> Hope more legit companies will jump on this market because ACER and ASUS can ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're the dumb people that keep buying their products.


All the panels are made by LG, for these monitors so basically you are buying a LG monitor with gsync and freesync moduals added. Along with one or 2 more added features! That sound good!!

If you want to be laughed at take it to a lawyer!! On second thought i am sure you can find a lawyer that will take your money and tell you what you want to hear!!!


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> All the panels are made by LG, for these monitors so basically you are buying a LG monitor with gsync and freesync moduals added. Along with one or 2 more added features! That sound good!!


Acer business model:









They bid on crappy left over refurb panels from LG, put them together with cheap glossy plastic and taiwanese metal (really cheap alloy from scrapyard) ,overpriced it and sell it as a "gamer theme" LOL and us idiots are all buying it ahahah!









That sounds like a good profitable business to me?


----------



## jazzanova1

How is this monitor different from the asus one?
The asus cant be purchased anywhere in north america at the moment and I seen this acer on b&h for under 1150 recently.
What are the main reasons to get this over the asus? Or asus over this?


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> How is this monitor different from the asus one?
> The asus cant be purchased anywhere in north america at the moment and I seen this acer on b&h for under 1150 recently.
> What are the main reasons to get this over the asus? Or asus over this?


None, both panels share the same "fun". Just a different "shell" or look and stand. Pick your poison!









The main menu buttons on the ACER panel was engineered by a 2 years old.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> How is this monitor different from the asus one?
> The asus cant be purchased anywhere in north america at the moment and I seen this acer on b&h for under 1150 recently.
> What are the main reasons to get this over the asus? Or asus over this?


Price, look and manufacturer. Specs are the same, panel is also the same. Both are similarly terrible in terms of quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> the X34 is only 10% more than that in the UK.


Price differences vary from country to country. In US LG is even a bit more expensive since X34 can be found at $1100-1150 discounts and LG is still at $1199. But for example in Poland 34UC98 is 3800 ZL while Acer is 5500 ZL, this is huge difference. Also 34UC98 is expensive because of Thuderbolt, UC88 is much cheaper, I already saw 799$ price somewhere for UC88.

And even if it is only 10% cheaper, it is of much higher quality, like I said reviews are consistent and there are no major issues, only negligible ones.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> None, both panels share the same "fun". Just a different "shell" or look and stand. Pick your poison!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main menu buttons on the ACER panel was engineered by a 2 years old.


yes. terrible buttons....

however, many italian guys are very happy with their Asus. They took very soon in february
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Price, look and manufacturer. Specs are the same, panel is also the same. Both are similarly terrible in terms of quality.
> 
> Price differences vary from country to country. In US LG is even a bit more expensive since X34 can be found at $1100-1150 discounts and LG is still at $1199. But for example in Poland 34UC98 is 3800 ZL while Acer is 5500 ZL, this is huge difference. Also 34UC98 is expensive because of Thuderbolt, UC88 is much cheaper, I already saw 799$ price somewhere for UC88.
> 
> And even if it is only 10% cheaper, it is of much higher quality, like I said reviews are consistent and there are no major issues, only negligible ones.


but acer has gsynch................


----------



## MaFi0s0

Word of warning regarding cleaning the screen.

So it seems the screen is extremely soft, it developed grease and dirt from god knows where and I tried to clean it with a soft tissue and water and it did SFA.

So I use some trusty newspaper and a proper cleaning product and it actually cleaned it as well as given it a light buff! It developped some scratches but the clean did it good nonetheless, its clear again but it seems this screen will be quickly replaced once its upgradable.


----------



## x3sphere

I just use a microfiber cloth to clean, never had any issues with scratches.


----------



## geothangge

Just received my x34.

100oc out of the box using provided DisplayPort cable. No coil whine. No banding. No ghosting. No dead pixels. Minimal blb (I can live with it and it's not that bad). No noticeable scan lines (tested on pendulum demo and really stared at it). No wake from sleep problem.

Manufacture date March 2016 from newegg. Will post pictures later.

(1). Not really sure how to test if gsync works or not but I have set the bottom led to mnt status and it glows red which means it's working. Any real way to test if gsync works properly? OSD FPS counter shows 100 and dying light gives me 99 FPS so I'm guessing it works.

(2). Don't know if this is a problem but when I shut my computer off, the monitor will say no signal and go black. Is it suppose to say no signal?

(3). I do notice that my computer is less responsive when on my browser. I would click to switch to a tab and it would respond slowly ~2ms.

(4). Have there been reports of monitors working out of the box and slowly degrading?

32gb ddr4 ram.
2 980ti reference
I75960


----------



## Nicholars

Post picture of a black screen


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geothangge*
> 
> Just received my x34.
> 
> (2). Don't know if this is a problem but when I shut my computer off, the monitor will say no signal and go black. Is it suppose to say no signal?
> 
> (3). I do notice that my computer is less responsive when on my browser. I would click to switch to a tab and it would respond slowly ~2ms.


No signal after turning computer off is perfectly normal for any monitor.

As for computer being less responsive, from my experience this can be caused by monitor OC. Everytime I tried to OC any monitor, I had this effect, mouse wasn't as smooth on desktop and everything was getting less responsive and a bit laggy. Like someone mentioned here, Acer is 60 Hz by default and 100 Hz is guaranteed by any way by manufacturer. Try to lower refresh rate a bit and see if it helps, maybe this is a reason for this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> but acer has gsynch................


I know. I am not saying that LG is fully equivalent to Acer, since LG is 75 Hz Freesync and Acer is 100Hz* G-sync, but I am just saying from my experience that for people tired with getting faulty gaming monitors over and over for months there is a solution, getting LG that has very low chance to be faulty and switch to Vega once it is out. This may not be very attractive option for someone who is choosing monitor for the first time now, since he won't have g-sync, higher resfresh rate and he will have to wait with playing the most demanding games until early 2017, even on 980 Ti, but after you get four and five faulty monitors in a row then you start to think even about such long term, but dependable solutions, instead of playing never ending lottery that can be won by very lucky few.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> No signal after turning computer off is perfectly normal for any monitor.
> 
> As for computer being less responsive, from my experience this can be caused by monitor OC. Everytime I tried to OC any monitor, I had this effect, mouse wasn't as smooth on desktop and everything was getting less responsive and a bit laggy. Like someone mentioned here, Acer is 60 Hz by default and 100 Hz is guaranteed by any way by manufacturer. Try to lower refresh rate a bit and see if it helps, maybe this is a reason for this.
> I know. I am not saying that LG is fully equivalent to Acer, since LG is 75 Hz Freesync and Acer is 100Hz* G-sync, but I am just saying from my experience that for people tired with getting faulty gaming monitors over and over for months there is a solution, getting LG that has very low chance to be faulty and switch to Vega once it is out. This may not be very attractive option for someone who is choosing monitor for the first time now, since he won't have g-sync, higher resfresh rate and he will have to wait with playing the most demanding games until early 2017, even on 980 Ti, but after you get four and five faulty monitors in a row then you start to think even about such long term, but dependable solutions, instead of playing never ending lottery that can be won by very lucky few.


mmmh.... 75hz is worthless in my opinion.
100hz gsync or 60hz without anything (dell u3415w), or straight go to 4k (32")


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> mmmh.... 75hz is worthless in my opinion.
> 100hz gsync or 60hz without anything (dell u3415w), or straight go to 4k (32")


What is completely worthless, especially for gaming, is 4K, not 75 Hz with FreeSync. But this is not a proper thread to talk about it I guess, so I am out of here, no longer spaming


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geothangge*
> 
> Just received my x34.
> 
> 100oc out of the box using provided DisplayPort cable. No coil whine. No banding. No ghosting. No dead pixels. Minimal blb (I can live with it and it's not that bad). No noticeable scan lines (tested on pendulum demo and really stared at it). No wake from sleep problem.
> 
> Manufacture date March 2016 from newegg. Will post pictures later.
> 
> (1). Not really sure how to test if gsync works or not but I have set the bottom led to mnt status and it glows red which means it's working. Any real way to test if gsync works properly? OSD FPS counter shows 100 and dying light gives me 99 FPS so I'm guessing it works.
> 
> (2). Don't know if this is a problem but when I shut my computer off, the monitor will say no signal and go black. Is it suppose to say no signal?
> 
> (3). I do notice that my computer is less responsive when on my browser. I would click to switch to a tab and it would respond slowly ~2ms.
> 
> (4). Have there been reports of monitors working out of the box and slowly degrading?
> 
> 32gb ddr4 ram.
> 2 980ti reference
> I75960


Disable adaptive mode on your graphics card. and go in to control panel and to your monitor and update the driver.


----------



## geothangge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Post picture of a black screen


Here it is. It looks worse in the picture. I can't tell when the light is on on the room.


----------



## geothangge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Disable adaptive mode on your graphics card. and go in to control panel and to your monitor and update the driver.


I am not that computer savvy, can you tell me what are the benefits of disabling my gpu's adaptive mode?

I will update my monitor driver when I get back home.

Edit: Noticed that I'm finally getting ~98% gpu usage. Pretty cool. Thanks man.

I went to device manager and to monitor. "Best driver software for your device is already installed."


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geothangge*
> 
> Here it is. It looks worse in the picture. I can't tell when the light is on on the room.


Looks normal


----------



## Penal Stingray

Hello Guys I just got mine a week ago and its March 2016 Build Date







Thats with a brightness of 50 also there is no sign of scanlines at 60 hz with no OC & G-Sync On now i have a problem when i got the monitor it was pixel perfect after a week of use my pc suddenly restarted bsod while playing a game and when the monitor went back to desktop there was one dead pixel formed between the middle and right side of the screen. now should i return this panel? or keep it the only flaws is one dead pixel.


----------



## Badexample

I am waiting for monitor #2 this week. First unit could not make it to 100HZ. deal breaker.









At this price range, I need the maximum FPS available. Once you tasted the 21:9.. it is impossible to go back to 16:9. Now I am trapped ! Gotta love poor QC


----------



## blackforce

N/M


----------



## Badexample

I sent it back to the retailer blackforce.


----------



## blackforce

ok thank you Badexmple i sent the asus back because the text was blurry, still thinking about going back to x34
if the 2nd asus is bad.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> ok thank you Badexmple i sent the asus back because the text was blurry, still thinking about going back to x34
> if the 2nd asus is bad.


Keep on going until you get the right one. Just like a girlfriend! It is not a cool process but worth it at the end I guess.. 21:9 FTW!


----------



## blackforce

Yeah i am back on this 27in and man it's tiny now , i can't stand trying to play on it now.
I feel like i just got to have that 21:9 for everything.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Yeah i am back on this 27in and man it's tiny now , i can't stand trying to play on it now.
> I feel like i just got to have that 21:9 for everything.


Im using my acer XB271HU oc to 165 hz i feel the game is more immersive when its runs so smooth compare to 100 hz of the X34 plus the X34 for competitive gaming is a No No is just too slow i just use My X34 for editing and casual gaming and watching movies but i can live with the 27 inch 165 hz and G-Sync


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I am waiting for monitor #2 this week. First unit could not make it to 100HZ. deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this price range, I need the maximum FPS available. Once you tasted the 21:9.. it is impossible to go back to 16:9. Now I am trapped ! Gotta love poor QC


I surrendered to my #5
It's the only one that it does not reach 100hz (only 95hz without flickering). And I think to use it at only 90hz because i don't notice scanlines at this frequency (there are, but only in some part of monitor and under some circumstances)
no dead pixel, glow/bleed present, a little spot in upper right corner.

I suffer scanlines, so that it is the best, and i'm annoyed to return them


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I surrendered to my #5
> It's the only one that it does not reach 100hz (only 95hz without flickering). And I think to use it at only 90hz because i don't notice scanlines at this frequency (there are, but only in some part of monitor and under some circumstances)
> no dead pixel, glow/bleed present, a little spot in upper right corner.
> 
> I suffer scanlines, so that it is the best, and i'm annoyed to return them


ill.. you can't let Acer wins.. You're stronger than this! There is unlimited power within you! send this back!


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Im using my acer XB271HU oc to 165 hz i feel the game is more immersive when its runs so smooth compare to 100 hz of the X34 plus the X34 for competitive gaming is a No No is just too slow i just use My X34 for editing and casual gaming and watching movies but i can live with the 27 inch 165 hz and G-Sync


I think that the extra screen view is a good trade-off for fps. Running a steady 100fps is still better than 60 hz.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I am waiting for monitor #2 this week. First unit could not make it to 100HZ. deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this price range, I need the maximum FPS available. Once you tasted the 21:9.. it is impossible to go back to 16:9. Now I am trapped ! Gotta love poor QC
> 
> 
> 
> I surrendered to my #5
> It's the only one that it does not reach 100hz (only 95hz without flickering). And I think to use it at only 90hz because i don't notice scanlines at this frequency (there are, but only in some part of monitor and under some circumstances)
> no dead pixel, glow/bleed present, a little spot in upper right corner.
> 
> I suffer scanlines, so that it is the best, and i'm annoyed to return them
Click to expand...

Have you got a really good cable, I needed a longer cable for my extendible monitor bracket so shopped around for a good one. So even though I went longer I stopped getting any flickering @ 100hz, flickering was rare/minimal to begin with but now is gone completely. @ 20-30 au$ it was worth it IMO.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> ok thank you Badexmple i sent the asus back because the text was blurry, still thinking about going back to x34
> if the 2nd asus is bad.


Did you adjust clear type text in Windows settings?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> Have you got a really good cable, I needed a longer cable for my extendible monitor bracket so shopped around for a good one. So even though I went longer I stopped getting any flickering @ 100hz, flickering was rare/minimal to begin with but now is gone completely. @ 20-30 au$ it was worth it IMO.


Yes Sir!
I did try 3 differents sized cable and quality. Same issues. Still flickering like a Russian snowstorm.


----------



## OverSightX

Iv'e had my new Acer 34" ( a birthday gift from my lady) for a couple weeks and no issues. Minimal BLB, no dead pixles and 100hz out of the box. Went from 3 screens to 2. Doubt i'll be going back to anything smaller and without G-Sync.



From


----------



## illidan2000

you are a very lucky guy if you have a girl that gives you this kind of gift...

my ex girl, took me everything I had in my house when I left her one year ago... Luckly, I convinced her to give me back at least my PC and my Monitor....


----------



## immortalkings

Just got my x34 3 days ago.. i just did a test.. need to change my table setting


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Im using my acer XB271HU oc to 165 hz i feel the game is more immersive when its runs so smooth compare to 100 hz of the X34 plus the X34 for competitive gaming is a No No is just too slow i just use My X34 for editing and casual gaming and watching movies but i can live with the 27 inch 165 hz and G-Sync


I cant tell the difference really with my friends 144hz g-sync compared to my X34 at 100hz.

As for more immersion well you only get that on ultra wide 21:9.

16:9 feels so square with *NO* immersion.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> 16:9 feels so square with *NO* immersion.


We say that after we got used to 21:9. Before we were playing at 16:9 and we were fine, at least I was. Only now 16:9 look terribly narrow and limiting, because I am sitting on 21:9 for almost 3 months. This is all a matter of being used to something, same thing like with refresh rate. I remember when I was getting immersed to games on 15 inch laptop that was unable to run anything on more than 20 FPS, even playing ETS2 on steering wheel on it. And it was even better than now, because I didn't care about all of those framerates, graphics settings, resolutions and whatever else I care for now, it was just sit, start a game and enjoy, like a kid. Now my brother has this laptop and I tried to play on it a bit recently out of curiosity and I would rather kill myself than going back to it, but I was totally fine with it until I got something better. What is my point here - you cannot tell someone whether his monitor and gameplay produced by his setup is immersive or not, only thing that matter is if it is immersive for him. And also that getting better and better hardware is a trap, but this is known problem, I guess.


----------



## immortalkings

got an IPS Glow.. is this normal to us x34 users? i'm thinking of getting a replacement but too much hassle on my side.. and the problem is what if all of their products got the same issue as well or worse than mine.. do i really need to get a replacement? its not that bad like in my photos and it doesn't bother me much but i spent a lot of money and i want a perfect monitor on my side..


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalkings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got an IPS Glow.. is this normal to us x34 users? i'm thinking of getting a replacement but too much hassle on my side.. and the problem is what if all of their products got the same issue as well or worse than mine.. do i really need to get a replacement? its not that bad like in my photos and it doesn't bother me much but i spent a lot of money and i want a perfect monitor on my side..


You're never going to find a perfect monitor. By default, curved IPS monitors suffer from glow and BLB. You simply will not find a panel that is 100% free of these issues. Just use the monitor for a few weeks and let the heating and cooling cycle help reduce the bleed.


----------



## immortalkings

Quote:


> You're never going to find a perfect monitor. By default, curved IPS monitors suffer from glow and BLB. You simply will not find a panel that is 100% free of these issues. Just use the monitor for a few weeks and let the heating and cooling cycle help reduce the bleed.


if that's the case.. i think il just accept it.. thankfully its not bothering me that much.. thank you for the answer.. atleast i'm not the only one. OLED panel display is the answer but they cost a lot that you could buy a car with that price tag. lol


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> I cant tell the difference really with my friends 144hz g-sync compared to my X34 at 100hz.
> As for more immersion well you only get that on ultra wide 21:9.
> 16:9 feels so square with *NO* immersion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> We say that after we got used to 21:9. ..


Spot-on observation both IMHO!

I moved 'back' from a a [email protected] to a [email protected] Because I was so used to the curve, it had become was my 'new straight' within the 3 months ... When I first tried the PG279Q I thought it was bending backwards! I had to put a ruler next to it.. it was straight as 

My theory is that 21:9 covers our periphiral vision and so essential for immersion - we can't focus on all that area (that's more 16:9) .. but we are very sensitive to movement in the corners of our eyes.
Anyway for hit-stats & lap / rally stage times, moving up from 85 to 120 ULMB or 165 Gsync made such a difference, I couldn't consider moving to 21:9 until it's as fast in 1440p.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> You're never going to find a perfect monitor. By default, curved IPS monitors suffer from glow and BLB. You simply will not find a panel that is 100% free of these issues. Just use the monitor for a few weeks and let the heating and cooling cycle help reduce the bleed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalkings*
> 
> if that's the case.. i think il just accept it.. thankfully its not bothering me that much.. thank you for the answer.. atleast i'm not the only one. OLED panel display is the answer but they cost a lot that you could buy a car with that price tag. lol


This is only partially true. Yes, IPS panels are suffering from backlight bleed and glow, especially ultrawides are very vulnerable to those negative effects and 90% of them should go strait to trash, not to customers that pay money for them, but there are models of ultrawides that has those problems managed. The fact that not only you got faulty garbage for over 1000 dollars doesn't mean that you should accept it. If there were no quality options - then yes, you would have no choice really, but since there are such quality options (of course you cannot have everything, there are no g-sync or 100 Hz version of those models), you shouldn't accept faulty one.

Don't you guys get that you are causing quality decreasement on the market by accepting faulty products? Nobody will take you seriously as customer and provide quality products if you do something like that. You are making yourself an outlet for faulty garbage. And whats the worst, you are making customers with any respect for themselves and their hardly earned money suffer, because there will be no quality products on the market anymore because of your submissiveness and helplessness.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> This is only partially true. Yes, IPS panels are suffering from backlight bleed and glow, especially ultrawides are very vulnerable to those negative effects and 90% of them should go strait to trash, not to customers that pay money for them, but there are models of ultrawides that has those problems managed. The fact that not only you got faulty garbage for over 1000 dollars doesn't mean that you should accept it. If there were no quality options - then yes, you would have no choice really, but since there are such quality options (of course you cannot have everything, it happens that those quality ones are 75 Hz FreeSync), you shouldn't accept faulty one.
> 
> Don't you guys get that you are causing quality decreasement on the market by accepting faulty products? Nobody will take you seriously as customer and provide quality products if you do something like that. You are making yourself an outlet for faulty garbage. And whats the worst, you are making customers with any respect for themselves and their hardly earned money suffer, because there will be no quality products on the market anymore because of your submissiveness and helplessness.


I would love to see proof of alternatives that are consistently free of BLB and glow, otherwise that's just anecdotal conjecture. So instead of lecturing me on garbage and ruining the customer, show me some proof.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalkings*
> 
> if that's the case.. i think il just accept it.. thankfully its not bothering me that much.. thank you for the answer.. atleast i'm not the only one. OLED panel display is the answer but they cost a lot that you could buy a car with that price tag. lol


I too am waiting for the day when OLED ultrawides hit the market, but those are at least 2 years off if we're lucky. The X34 will hold me over until then.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I would love to see proof of alternatives that are consistently free of BLB and glow, otherwise that's just anecdotal conjecture. So instead of lecturing me on garbage and ruining the customer, show me some proof.


As we both said already, there no models _completely_ free from blb and glow. But like I said, there are models that have issues like backlight bleed managed to the point where they are becoming negligible. I say it as someone who spent hours and hours on research after getting few faulty ultrawides and as owner of such monitor. Here is your example: http://www.overclock.net/t/1597604/official-lg-34uc88-34uc98-monitors-thread

Now I would love too see photo/review showing one of monitors mentioned in the link I posted having such extreme blb like on this picture posted few post above, because all I found are consistent opinions that say the same what I am saying about this monitor.

Don't get me wrong, I am not here to rage or fight with anyone, but spreading something like "every monitor has extreme blb, pay over 1000$ for faulty garbage" just annoys me terribly.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> This is only partially true. Yes, IPS panels are suffering from backlight bleed and glow, especially ultrawides are very vulnerable to those negative effects and 90% of them should go strait to trash, not to customers that pay money for them, but there are models of ultrawides that has those problems managed. The fact that not only you got faulty garbage for over 1000 dollars doesn't mean that you should accept it. If there were no quality options - then yes, you would have no choice really, but since there are such quality options (of course you cannot have everything, it happens that those quality ones are 75 Hz FreeSync), you shouldn't accept faulty one.
> 
> Don't you guys get that you are causing quality decreasement on the market by accepting faulty products? Nobody will take you seriously as customer and provide quality products if you do something like that. You are making yourself an outlet for faulty garbage. And whats the worst, you are making customers with any respect for themselves and their hardly earned money suffer, because there will be no quality products on the market anymore because of your submissiveness and helplessness.


Complete rubbish that the 75 Hz FreeSync displays are the 'quality' option. All of these ultrawides share the same panel with minimal differences in housing, the only difference is the scaler which has no impact on BLB/glow etc...

You may see less complaints with the FS models because simply, not as many people are buying them. By contrast 80% of the market has a NV card so G-Sync displays are much more commonplace among enthusiasts.


----------



## Badexample

Just received my 2nd monitor.. Can't get the monitor to reach 100hz through the OSD panel? The screen won't reboot after to the desktop lol. My 1st panel, I was able to reach 100 Hz with the OSD but was flicking adjusting it with the Nvidia control panel lol!

edit : It is working now !

100hz! Victory!

Now, need to look after the other stuff!


----------



## swayn33

I'm on the verge of buying one of these from Fatech International through Amazon. Is the smart gaurd extended protection through Warrantech worth it or just a scam? Not sure if Acer and amazon support are enough.


----------



## jazzanova1

I hesitated. Micro center has them just yesterday for $1200, back to $1300 now.
The same with B&H. 2 weeks ago they were around $1140, $1240 now.
I wonder what the reason for the increase in price is...


----------



## swayn33

Hard to say for sure, but likely trying to draw customers in by word of mouth. I'm mostly concerned with support and warranty info since so many have had multiple returns.


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swayn3*
> 
> Hard to say for sure, but likely trying to draw customers in by word of mouth. I'm mostly concerned with support and warranty info since so many have had multiple returns.


Maybe the fact the asus monitor cant be found anywhere in the US plays a role too.


----------



## Badexample

Ok been playing with the second monitor I just received. I hit 100hz once then the screen went black..Then the screen started acting up. Could not get the thing booting again at any hz. Now, the screen is only stable at 85-90hz and sometimes randomly not booting even not overclocked. This is ridiculous. I did update the monitor driver again with a full reinstall of Nvidia Drivers. This panel has totally different flaws than the other one. *There is no QC with Acer period.* Please people stay away from this overrated POS.







Another return to the retailer.


----------



## blackforce

I feel for you man, i am waiting on my 2nd asus and if i have problems with it i think i will just get a refund and stay away from acer also.
but sure would like to stay with 21:9. oh well.


----------



## ped5

Hey everybodee,

On my second X34 now - the first one was flickering, signifcant backlight bleed, sleep without awake, etc. Anyway - RMA'ed. The other interesting point is the stock of the supplier I purchased from has mfg dates of November.

Now the 2nd one is also a Nov build, and it has some backlight bleed but not over the top, has a solid 100Hz OC, but: vertical scanlines. That for me I noticed from the lagom.nl site that I absolutely did not have on the first monitor - ironically. I read that perhaps my mfg date was before the 2nd firmware revision was released, which supposedly fixes this issue - but not entirely sure.

So should I RMA (I have 15 days from initial purchase - so need to return by Friday) or is this more I got the lottery in terms of hardware (everything else good, 100Hz OC), and the vertical scanlines can be fixed by a firmware update (aka repair it with Acer)?

Thoughts?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Complete rubbish that the 75 Hz FreeSync displays are the 'quality' option. All of these ultrawides share the same panel with minimal differences in housing, the only difference is the scaler which has no impact on BLB/glow etc...
> 
> You may see less complaints with the FS models because simply, not as many people are buying them. By contrast 80% of the market has a NV card so G-Sync displays are much more commonplace among enthusiasts.


You are completely out of point. Like completely. Quality options are 34UC88/98 and it happens that they have 75 Hz FreeSync and there is no 100 Hz G-sync option, this is what I mean by saying that you cannot have everything, there is simply no quality G-sync ultrawide on the market right now (because they are made by very poor manufacturers, not because of G-sync), so you have to sarifice this feature if you want to get quality ultrawide monitor. I am not saying that FreeSync means that you won;t have issues with backlight bleed







There is Acer 75 Hz FreeSync ultrawide option and this is the same zero quality screen like X34.

Also saying that all ultrawides are the same is just total rubbish. There are differences in build quality, internal build quality and quality control, just to name few. This is no coincidence that 99% of models like LG 34UC88/98 have backlight bleed managed and it is negligible and on the other side 99% of models like X34 have extreme backlight bleed and tons of other issues. Saying that gaming garbage with zero quality control is the same as quality monitor aimed mostly at professional use, with some gaming features being secondary addition, is just a total misconception.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> I feel for you man, i am waiting on my 2nd asus and if i have problems with it i think i will just get a refund and stay away from acer also.
> but sure would like to stay with 21:9. oh well.


So frustrating. I can't believe that Acer has the balls to sell this monitor at this price range. They totally deserves to be sued. My 2nd monitor was a bigger POS than the 1st. LOL. I was having black screen with a simple reboot at 60hz.







and was staying asleep lol. It is beyond disgusting.

Once you tasted 21:9 it is tough to go back to the "square gaming " LOL

Still debating if I want to try a 3rd one.









This is the new Acer official page: http://poopsenders.com/

LOL


----------



## blackforce

yep lol i had the x34 yes it was a wreck, so waited for asus and just as bad with blurry text.
now with your 2nd monitor worse then your 1st dammn , yep last try for me if i get a dud.


----------



## rc12

What monitor stand are you using for your second monitor? I'd like to mount one like that in top of my x34.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Iv'e had my new Acer 34" ( a birthday gift from my lady) for a couple weeks and no issues. Minimal BLB, no dead pixles and 100hz out of the box. Went from 3 screens to 2. Doubt i'll be going back to anything smaller and without G-Sync.
> 
> 
> 
> From


----------



## Chargeit

I have one of these incoming. Hope I get lucky. My XB270HU is about as perfect as they come. No dead pixels, basically no lightbleed. Maybe I can pull another gem. =D Will be selling the XB270HU most likely to take away some of the sting of the cost of the x34.


----------



## Qcbuild

On the predator x34 Anyone have any trouble with the refresh rate num to work? mine work 2-3 time all other time i have that square in the corner with no number in it


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> On the predator x34 Anyone have any trouble with the refresh rate num to work? mine work 2-3 time all other time i have that square in the corner with no number in it


nope. LOL.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I have one of these incoming. Hope I get lucky. My XB270HU is about as perfect as they come. No dead pixels, basically no lightbleed. Maybe I can pull another gem. =D Will be selling the XB270HU most likely to take away some of the sting of the cost of the x34.


We share the same story but I went through 2 X34 already and I am not being difficult.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> We share the same story but I went through 2 X34 already and I am not being difficult.







I've been display flopping here myself. Though, hoping I don't have to do it with this x34.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> You are completely out of point. Like completely. Quality options are 34UC88/98 and it happens that they have 75 Hz FreeSync and there is no 100 Hz G-sync option, this is what I mean by saying that you cannot have everything, there is simply no quality G-sync ultrawide on the market right now (because they are made by very poor manufacturers, not because of G-sync), so you have to sarifice this feature if you want to get quality ultrawide monitor. I am not saying that FreeSync means that you won;t have issues with backlight bleed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is Acer 75 Hz FreeSync ultrawide option and this is the same zero quality screen like X34.
> 
> Also saying that all ultrawides are the same is just total rubbish. There are differences in build quality, internal build quality and quality control, just to name few. This is no coincidence that 99% of models like LG 34UC88/98 have backlight bleed managed and it is negligible and on the other side 99% of models like X34 have extreme backlight bleed and tons of other issues. Saying that gaming garbage with zero quality control is the same as quality monitor aimed mostly at professional use, with some gaming features being secondary addition, is just a total misconception.


I am talking from experience here. I had last year's LG ultrawide and it was no better than the X34 in terms of bleed.

Also had Dell's 4K UP3212Q which was a pro monitor, priced at $3K... still had what I'd classify as moderate BLB, a bit less than the X34/LG ultrawide though. Most people here would think such a monitor would be utterly perfect though given the price. But it wasn't.

So I maintain what I said, pretty much all current IPS monitors are plagued with BLB issues. If your LG monitor has minimal bleed then you got extremely lucky, most people will run into same issues as X34. What this boils down to is that since you got a good LG you're arguing that most of the units are like yours, I would venture to say that they aren't.

Edit: Also the UC88/UC98 is relatively new, I haven't seen too many pics of it. Google around for last year's model though (UC97), there's TONS of people having BLB issues just like the X34 and other ultrawides.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I am talking from experience here. I had last year's LG ultrawide and it was no better than the X34 in terms of bleed.


Previous LG models were no better than X34, thats true, and first LG ultrawides were total garbage with extreme backlight bleed, only the newest models, those I have talked about there, 34UC88/98, have improved significantly with quality. I am not referring to LG, I am referring to certain models.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Also had Dell's 4K UP3212Q which was a pro monitor, priced at $3K... still had what I'd classify as moderate BLB, a bit less than the X34/LG ultrawide though. Most people here would think such a monitor would be utterly perfect though given the price. But it wasn't.


There are no perfect monitors. Or maybe one unit in the world, Dell U2515H I had and upgraded from to get ultrawide, it was perfection of a monitor, zero issues at all. I should have sell it for $100000, not less than 300







There are some issues that vary from unit to unit, surely, but it still doesn't change a fact that there are models that are known to be exceptionally bad, like X34.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> So I maintain what I said, pretty much all current IPS monitors are plagued with BLB issues. If your LG monitor has minimal bleed then you got extremely lucky, most people will run into same issues as X34. What this boils down to is that since you got a good LG you're arguing that most of the units are like yours, I would venture to say that they aren't.


There is my LG 34UC88/34UC98 thread on this forum that lists all of video and website reviews of 34UC88/98 available in web, also contains customer made blb photos, also some links to customer made threads and opinions. Reviews and customer opinions are consistent and all of them say the same what I am saying. I am talking based on them, my unit is just my unit, I could just get lucky. I already linked my thread here. You are not keeping up with the discussion and keep accusing me of things I already explained. There


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> What monitor stand are you using for your second monitor? I'd like to mount one like that in top of my x34.


I picked up a Inland 10"-24" Swivel TV Wall Mount 271 from my local Microcenter. About $24 and it's a great mount. I have a 27" on it.

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?N=4294966503&NTT=monitor+mount&NTK=all&page=2&cat=Inland-:-MicroCenter


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I picked up a Inland 10"-24" Swivel TV Wall Mount 271 from my local Microcenter. About $24 and it's a great mount. I have a 27" on it.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?N=4294966503&NTT=monitor+mount&NTK=all&page=2&cat=Inland-:-MicroCenter


Great setup.

Had a few questions on your config if you dont mind:
So you using one of the old asus monitors in your sig as the extra above? If not, does it also have gsync?
(Problems running gsync and non gsync monitors together is also helpful if you know)
You run the games full screen on the x34 or windowed? If full screen how is the screen above configured?

Looking to do the same setup so any advice how its working for you would be great.

Cheers.


----------



## Chargeit

Still waiting on Newegg to ship out my X34. I contacted them and they said since a shipping label hasn't been created they didn't expect it to ship by the end of the day... They're pretty damned quick to put an order in a status that can't be altered, but, don't mind taking days to ship an order.

Honestly I can order a wire or something off of them and they'll have it shipped out in an hour or two. Large, expensive hardware such as monitors, GPU's, whatever they always seem to drag their feet on. Did the same thing back when I got my 980 ti. Guess I just have crap timing when it comes to ordering big items on Newegg.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> There are some issues that vary from unit to unit, surely, but it still doesn't change a fact that there are models that are known to be exceptionally bad, like X34.
> There is my LG 34UC88/34UC98 thread on this forum that lists all of video and website reviews of 34UC88/98 available in web, also contains customer made blb photos, also some links to customer made threads and opinions. Reviews and customer opinions are consistent and all of them say the same what I am saying. I am talking based on them, my unit is just my unit, I could just get lucky. I already linked my thread here. You are not keeping up with the discussion and keep accusing me of things I already explained. There


Ok I apologize, at first I thought you were talking about all LG monitors in general.

I checked out the thread, it does look like LG improved on the BLB with UC88/UC98. However, I also think there's still not a lot of units out there so hard to say for sure yet.

Will be interesting to see how the Acer XR342CK turns out which is also apparently using the newer panel since it has a more aggressive curve radius.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Ok I apologize, at first I thought you were talking about all LG monitors in general.
> 
> I checked out the thread, it does look like LG improved on the BLB with UC88/UC98. However, I also think there's still not a lot of units out there so hard to say for sure yet.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the Acer XR342CK turns out which is also apparently using the newer panel since it has a more aggressive curve radius.


I am updating my thread with new blb photos if I find ones or if I see someone using 34UC88/98 I am asking for their opinion and photos, I just added new one, so we will see. Photos are photos, not showing everything, but by asking three users I get exact the same description of blb, so those monitors seem to be really perfectly consistent in terms of that.

XR342CK is suppose to have 1900R curve, something that 34UC88/98 already have. Also X34, PG348Q, XR341CK and 34UC88/98 are using the same LG panel as far as I know and what TFT Central says, so this new Acer won't get anything new I think. Maybe they will improve with quality control and internal build quality, but panels are coming from LG. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Great setup.
> 
> Had a few questions on your config if you dont mind:
> So you using one of the old asus monitors in your sig as the extra above? If not, does it also have gsync?
> (Problems running gsync and non gsync monitors together is also helpful if you know)
> You run the games full screen on the x34 or windowed? If full screen how is the screen above configured?
> 
> Looking to do the same setup so any advice how its working for you would be great.
> 
> Cheers.


The setup is/was pretty straight forward. The top is an Asus PB278Q 1440p running at 60hz with no GSync. The Acer x34 is running 100hz @ default 3440x1440. I play everything (BF4, NFS, Star Wars BF, FO4) in full screen mode. There are no issues going between them and alt tabbing out of games. Everything runs relatively smooth on my 980 ti. Hope that helps. If you need anything else let me know.

And thanks for pointing out my signature. I've updated a few components that I now have.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I am updating my thread with new blb photos if I find ones or if I see someone using 34UC88/98 I am asking for their opinion and photos, I just added new one, so we will see. Photos are photos, not showing everything, but by asking three users I get exact the same description of blb, so those monitors seem to be really perfectly consistent in terms of that.
> 
> XR342CK is suppose to have 1900R curve, something that 34UC88/98 already have. Also X34, PG348Q, XR341CK and 34UC88/98 are using the same LG panel as far as I know and what TFT Central says, so this new Acer won't get anything new I think. Maybe they will improve with quality control and internal build quality, but panels are coming from LG. Correct me if I am wrong.


I think it's a newer panel used in the UC88/UC98, must be a newer revision at least since the curve radius was changed.

For example, the actual name for the panel used in X34, PG348Q, and others was LM340WU2-SSA1. I don't see a part name listed for the panel used in the UC88/UC98 yet, but I imagine it's different. The flat UM95 had a different panel name.

The Acer won't bring anything new over the UC88/UC98, but it'll just be interesting to see if the apparent quality improvements carry over.


----------



## Mack42

Guys, new screens coming from Acer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhWVIV1i6qc

http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-z1-series

http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2016/182661


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Guys, new screens coming from Acer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhWVIV1i6qc
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-z1-series
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2016/182661


They don't seem to be putting out an x34 replacement. Least the largest they mentioned was a 31.5".


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Guys, new screens coming from Acer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhWVIV1i6qc
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-z1-series
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2016/182661


Poor retailers and sellers, even more returns to come







This has to be nasty job for sure.


----------



## blackforce

now the want to copy asus with the controls smh.


----------



## zorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> They don't seem to be putting out an x34 replacement. Least the largest they mentioned was a 31.5".


Also 2560x1080 really? You're giving up a hell of a lot for the 200hz.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorn*
> 
> Also 2560x1080 really? You're giving up a hell of a lot for the 200hz.


Well. The benefit of that res is a lot easier to push.

2560x1080 = 2,764,800 pixels

vs

3440 x 1440 = 4,953,600 pixels

Less pixels then even normal 1440p. Should be pretty easy to push. The ppi is just junk though. Sven gave me a ppi of 88.









If you do want 21:9 and really high refresh then it might be a trade-off many would be willing to make. Just not me.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> The setup is/was pretty straight forward. The top is an Asus PB278Q 1440p running at 60hz with no GSync. The Acer x34 is running 100hz @ default 3440x1440. I play everything (BF4, NFS, Star Wars BF, FO4) in full screen mode. There are no issues going between them and alt tabbing out of games. Everything runs relatively smooth on my 980 ti. Hope that helps. If you need anything else let me know.
> 
> And thanks for pointing out my signature. I've updated a few components that I now have.


Sure, np.

Reason I ask is that seen many posts in general mentioning how g-sync and non g-sync monitors don't play nice together with flicker or long switch times between alt-tab. Seems you have it fairly clean with no issue I take it? It's just extended from your X34?

Other than that, glad it's straight forward.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Guys, new screens coming from Acer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhWVIV1i6qc
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-z1-series
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2016/182661


is that a semi-glossy panel coat I see?! now i'm very intrigued by their new models.


----------



## swayn33

Great. I just ordered a X34 yesterday. Who knows. Maybe I will end up with one of these if the X34 doesn't work out.

I did hear 1080, 2K, 4K, response times, and refresh rates in the video, but nothing about panel type. VA's?


----------



## KickAssCop

There were a few in stock with Amazon. I cancelled my order so at least 1 additional monitor for the people on here







.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swayn33*
> 
> Great. I just ordered a X34 yesterday. Who knows. Maybe I will end up with one of these if the X34 doesn't work out.
> 
> I did hear 1080, 2K, 4K, response times, and refresh rates in the video, but nothing about panel type. VA's?


The new models: only the 1080p is TN ,2k and 4k is IPS
http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-models/monitors


----------



## Chargeit

I was thinking about picking up a "Datacolor S5X100 Spyder5EXPRESS" for use calibrating my displays. Has anyone had issues calibrating this display with such devices because of the curve?


----------



## Nicholars

Get an xrite colorimeter, spyder are not very accurate, which is the whole point of calibrating, to get accurate colors.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Get an xrite colorimeter, spyder are not very accurate, which is the whole point of calibrating, to get accurate colors.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check them out.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Hey guys, so I've had my x34 for about a month and noticed scan lines and flickering in the top right portion of the screen @100hz so I dropped it down to 95, still a bit of a flicker, 85 and scan lines/flicker is gone.

The problem though, I disabled overdrive and oc which put it at 60 hz obviously, only this time the whole top portion from end to end was blinking as if the pixels were being constantly shut on/off. Bringing it back to 85hz fixed it, but what do you guys make of this? I'm fine with 85 fps that's fine but the blinking scared the crap outta me.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> Hey guys, so I've had my x34 for about a month and noticed scan lines and flickering in the top right portion of the screen @100hz so I dropped it down to 95, still a bit of a flicker, 85 and scan lines/flicker is gone.
> 
> The problem though, I disabled overdrive and oc which put it at 60 hz obviously, only this time the whole top portion from end to end was blinking as if the pixels were being constantly shut on/off. Bringing it back to 85hz fixed it, but what do you guys make of this? I'm fine with 85 fps that's fine but the blinking scared the crap outta me.


I'd try a factory reset, it normally resolves a bunch of weird issues like you describe.


----------



## Chargeit

Got my X34 in today. The box looked like people just slid it everywhere it went, but, everyone on the inside was good.

Have it hooked up and so far everything seems fine. There's some backlight bleed, but, I don't notice it once I lower the brightness to 36 from 100. Even at 100 it isn't bad and only visible on the edges. Should improve over time. So far it does seem to OC to 100Hz and I'm running at 100hz right now.

Oh, and damned this thing feel much larger then I thought it would. Even compared to the 43" and 40" 4k's I had been on. Thinking it has to do with how far up it sits compared to them. Will take some getting used to.


----------



## gasolin

It's not easy to adjust the settings when they recommend around 50 and mine is 127 as standard (don't think settings have to go that low and also in the link i think settings are mabye 50 standard out of the box for the rgb settings) http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm



I just have started to read the thread and would really like some settings the settings i found almost makes it look like pale tn colors https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/46a3sz/acer_predator_x34_bmiphz_best_picture_gaming/?

just use it and don't look for backlight bleeding or ips glow (don't notice any weee), 10cm, 4" closer to my eyes then my dell 27" U2715H i have returned today because of the stand, dont like that at all, a huge con, pictures,wallpapers and film videos look better then browsing with chrome and all the bright withe color, menu







uefi like biso would have been extremly nice if possible (you know using the mouse to adjust the monitor,like you adjust the bios using the mouse)

100hz and g sync is great but i get this feeling that it might be noticeable if it where 144hz instead of 100hz, Asus gtx 980 strix is okay when gaming but going from ultra to high in dirt rally i feel it looks different (that i notice a difference even when i have setting above middle,normal)


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not easy to adjust the settings when they recommend around 50 and mine is 127 as standard (don't think settings have to go that low and also in the link i think settings are mabye 50 standard out of the box for the rgb settings) http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm
> 
> 
> 
> I just have started to read the thread and would really like some settings the settings i found almost makes it look like pale tn colors https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/46a3sz/acer_predator_x34_bmiphz_best_picture_gaming/?
> 
> just use it and don't look for backlight bleeding or ips glow (don't notice any weee), 10cm, 4" closer to my eyes then my dell 27" U2715H i have returned today because of the stand, dont like that at all, a huge con, pictures,wallpapers and film videos look better then browsing with chrome and all the bright withe color, menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uefi like biso would have been extremly nice if possible (you know using the mouse to adjust the monitor,like you adjust the bios using the mouse)
> 
> 100hz and g sync is great but i get this feeling that it might be noticeable if it where 144hz instead of 100hz, Asus gtx 980 strix is okay when gaming but going from ultra to high in dirt rally i feel it looks different (that i notice a difference even when i have setting above middle,normal)


Your in the wrong menu. Goto the Color Temp ( should be the second menu from the top then go right and you'll see warm > and select user then click to the right again and then adjust those settings. The settings your adjusting are the wrong ones set thouse back to there defaults. You will have a RGB at 50/50/50 in those settings.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Your in the wrong menu. Goto the Color Temp ( should be the second menu from the top then go right and you'll see warm > and select user then click to the right again and then adjust those settings. The settings your adjusting are the wrong ones set thouse back to there defaults. You will have a RGB at 50/50/50 in those settings.


Got it







(no wonder why people don't find the menu to be the best)

What is the 6 axis color for?


----------



## Chargeit

I took a few pictures. Thing really fills up the desk space.





Dixie doesn't seem impressed...


----------



## Thetbrett

Got mine a few days ago. Jan 16 build. No dead pixels, no coil whine, 100he no problem. Some blb in corners, but it doesn't bother me. Scanlines, yes, if I get right up close, but in reality while gaming, I haven't noticed . Happy enough so far and I got it for a decent price. 300 less mrsp. Box was unopened too.


----------



## gasolin

noticed a bit ips glow or backlight bleeding (not shure what it is) not a big deal.

What i tried was playing crysis 2 and got 50fps in full screen looked a bit blury, windowed i got 100fps and it was fine

Again i feel it might be a noticeable difference if it where a 144hz monitor


----------



## Triniboi82

Got mines as well, was waiting for the Asus variant but went with the Acer because it was cheaper and more importantly available. Haven't gotten my 980Ti yet, so running off onboard for now. Very minimal bleed, no dead pixels so far, can't do the oc cause it's running over hdmi. Overall pleased so far and hope it will oc to 100Hz without issues.


----------



## gasolin

I can oc my dell u2515h to 75 hz using the nvidia control panel, have anybody tried oc the x34 obove 100hz?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I can oc my dell u2515h to 75 hz using the nvidia control panel, have anybody tried oc the x34 obove 100hz?


Linus tech tips tried OC'ing the monitor past 100Hz and it didn't work.


----------



## Thetbrett

so while playing Primal, I noticed in the caves and at night, some pretty noticeable orange bleed top and bottom left corners. I certainly don't notice it while playing, but my eye is drawn to it and can only imagine how distracting it would be in a game like Metro Last Light or something. The screen is otherwise great.


----------



## gasolin

What gpu to buy heres the answer

http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/99/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidia-geforce-cards-sli/index.html


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> What gpu to buy heres the answer
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/99/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidia-geforce-cards-sli/index.html


Should be fine with a single strong GPU because of the Gsync on this display. Really 21:9 1440p isn't that hard to push. Compared to something like 4k it's pretty low demand. Tried a few 4k screens without Gsync and man that just sucked. Every damned game took endless tweaking to get running "ok". This screen on the other hand is pretty much plug and play.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I took a few pictures. Thing really fills up the desk space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie doesn't seem impressed...


Hey man, I really like that desk. Did you build that yourself or was it bought?


----------



## Chargeit

I bought it. Ordered it from Ikea.

This table top,

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/

and 4 of these legs.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30177912/

I've owned it for around a year and a half. Have been very happy with it. The only thing I had to do was brace it to my wall so that it was stable. I have a lot of weight focused towards the rear.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Should be fine with a single strong GPU because of the Gsync on this display. Really 21:9 1440p isn't that hard to push. Compared to something like 4k it's pretty low demand. Tried a few 4k screens without Gsync and man that just sucked. Every damned game took endless tweaking to get running "ok". This screen on the other hand is pretty much plug and play.


[email protected] requires same "power" of [email protected]


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> [email protected] requires same "power" of [email protected]


Almost http://www.kramerelectronics.com/support/bwcalculator.asp


----------



## solBLACK

Acer has the x34 Refurb for sale again. It's at $999.99 though. Too high for a refub imo, but I'm sure others will want it still.
http://stores.ebay.com/Acer/30-and-above-/_i.html?_fsub=17210437010&_sid=1089709410&_trksid=p4634.m322


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Acer has the x34 Refurb for sale again. It's at $999.99 though. Too high for a refub imo, but I'm sure others will want it still.
> http://stores.ebay.com/Acer/30-and-above-/_i.html?_fsub=17210437010&_sid=1089709410&_trksid=p4634.m322


Only the first rev since mine came stock with 75hz


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Acer has the x34 Refurb for sale again. It's at $999.99 though. Too high for a refub imo, but I'm sure others will want it still.
> http://stores.ebay.com/Acer/30-and-above-/_i.html?_fsub=17210437010&_sid=1089709410&_trksid=p4634.m322


You know the cruddy part about refurbished is you're getting one someone already turned down. It also only comes with a 3 month warranty. If you buy used off of someone, the full warranty transfers over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> [email protected] requires same "power" of [email protected]


Yea, but I don't need to hit 100 fps to have a good gaming experience.

I'll tell you. Run a 4k 60Hz screen without Gsync next to a 3440x1440 100Hz UW w/gsync and then tell me which one is easier to get running well.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You know the cruddy part about refurbished is you're getting one someone already turned down. It also only comes with a 3 month warranty. If you buy used off of someone, the full warranty transfers over.
> Yea, but I don't need to hit 100 fps to have a good gaming experience.
> 
> I'll tell you. Run a 4k 60Hz screen without Gsync next to a 3440x1440 100Hz UW w/gsync and then tell me which one is easier to get running well.


also 4k 60hz gsync monitors exist









however, i like my acer predator x34, also if it does not oc to 100hz. I have flickering at that frequency.
And either @95hz I have too many scanlines, so I take it @90hz in desktop and gaming and I'm happy this way.

60hz are too slow for me also !

I was only making a bit of Math calculations, but honestly, I truly think that a 4k would be nicer to look (definition), better IQ overall.
But you can't have everything

a dream would be a 21:9 4k (or more) @100hz (or more).... I don't know how many years we have to wait in order to see such monitor (and video cards)


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I am updating my thread with new blb photos if I find ones or if I see someone using 34UC88/98 I am asking for their opinion and photos, I just added new one, so we will see. Photos are photos, not showing everything, but by asking three users I get exact the same description of blb, so those monitors seem to be really perfectly consistent in terms of that.
> 
> XR342CK is suppose to have 1900R curve, something that 34UC88/98 already have. Also X34, PG348Q, XR341CK and 34UC88/98 are using the same LG panel as far as I know and what TFT Central says, so this new Acer won't get anything new I think. Maybe they will improve with quality control and internal build quality, but panels are coming from LG. Correct me if I am wrong.


Don't think theres any one besides lg who makes 34" 3440x1440 panels, the market is not big enough for big panels with these prices to have more then one factory who makes those huge panels


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> also 4k 60hz gsync monitors exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however, i like my acer predator x34, also if it does not oc to 100hz. I have flickering at that frequency.
> And either @95hz I have too many scanlines, so I take it @90hz in desktop and gaming and I'm happy this way.
> 
> 60hz are too slow for me also !
> 
> I was only making a bit of Math calculations, but honestly, I truly think that a 4k would be nicer to look (definition), better IQ overall.
> But you can't have everything
> 
> a dream would be a 21:9 4k (or more) @100hz (or more).... I don't know how many years we have to wait in order to see such monitor (and video cards)


I thought about getting that screen before I ordered this one. Two things turned me off. First, no professional reviews. Second, 4k, even with Gsync, is one hell of a res to push. Especially if you're running single GPU. I did sli in the past with 780's. I just couldn't take it. My computer room is 10'x10' and the heat of two GPU's made it unbearable in here. Even with the AC running.

I can live with 60Hz, but, I prefer higher. Of course.









Yea. I get you. Pushing 3440x1440p at 100 fps is hard. Just, it doesn't require that for a great experience. @ 4k I was usually running fairly low settings aiming for low 40's fps with dips into the 30's. On this screen I'm running at very high settings (maybe cut back some AA) with dips to the 40's in more demanding games. Something like that.

Yep. If you've experienced 27" 1440p then the ppi on this isn't going to blow you away. It's the same level of clarity. I'm sure the improved ppi on that 32" 4k would of been great in games.

Not sure. I'm pretty happy with this screen though. It does the 100hz, offers plenty of space, and is a generally enjoyable gaming experience that's not too bad to push. It's a keeper for me.


----------



## Thetbrett

My 989 ti keeps crashing in Primal. It's obviously trying to push too many frames on gsync. Rather than turn details down, if I cap to 60 with PX, it will still run with gsync?


----------



## Triniboi82

double post.........


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You know the cruddy part about refurbished is you're getting one someone already turned down. It also only comes with a 3 month warranty. If you buy used off of someone, the full warranty transfers over.
> Yea, but I don't need to hit 100 fps to have a good gaming experience.


Yea definitely rather pay the extra for a 3 year warranty, at that price refurbished I would've expected at least 6-8 months, 3 months warranty is a terrible gamble to take.

Any of you guys using a dust cover ? Been searching for one but haven't found anything besides those large tv covers.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> My 989 ti keeps crashing in Primal. It's obviously trying to push too many frames on gsync. Rather than turn details down, if I cap to 60 with PX, it will still run with gsync?


I'd try dropping my OC first.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> My 989 ti keeps crashing in Primal. It's obviously trying to push too many frames on gsync. Rather than turn details down, if I cap to 60 with PX, it will still run with gsync?


Your overclock is too high bud, try dropping it a bit.


----------



## Thetbrett

Did the same thing with no ocsoftware running at all.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

That's odd. Does it crash on other games as well?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> That's odd. Does it crash on other games as well?


it did today ater 3 mins of Alien Isolation. (was looking at bleeding). Put a frame cap of 80 and no crash, but that defeats the purpose of gsync, right??


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> it did today ater 3 mins of Alien Isolation. (was looking at bleeding). Put a frame cap of 80 and no crash, but that defeats the purpose of gsync, right??


That's odd. Does it crash on other games as well?
What's the temp of your card at crash? Also have you done a clean install of the latest nvidia drivers? You might have an RMA in your future.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> it did today ater 3 mins of Alien Isolation. (was looking at bleeding). Put a frame cap of 80 and no crash, but that defeats the purpose of gsync, right??


I'd,

Reset all OC's to stock. Including CPU/Ram.

Update drivers

Make sure nothing is overheating.

If after that you're still experiencing crashes might be time to problem solve possible hardware issues. I'd be suspicious of the PSU/GPU myself.


----------



## gasolin

3440x1440 wallpapers google doesn't seems to have to much of wallpapers in that size


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> 3440x1440 wallpapers google doesn't seems to have to much of wallpapers in that size


https://hardforum.com/threads/wallpapers-for-21-9-screens-3440x1440-goodness.1818014/

You're welcome.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/wallpapers-for-21-9-screens-3440x1440-goodness.1818014/
> 
> You're welcome.


Fantastic some of the pictures on page 2


----------



## Thetbrett

I have requested an RMA for the bleeding. Guy on the phone was pretty good, seemed resigned to another Acer return, lol. As far as the crashing goes, tamps of gpu never went past 80, and all else seems fine. The support person says not to run any OC software and leave vsync off. So much conflicting stuff out there.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I have requested an RMA for the bleeding. Guy on the phone was pretty good, seemed resigned to another Acer return, lol. As far as the crashing goes, tamps of gpu never went past 80, and all else seems fine. The support person says not to run any OC software and leave vsync off. So much conflicting stuff out there.


With Gsync once your fps hits the monitors refresh rate you can do one of two things,

Have it turn on Vsync, and thus removing screen tear.

Or,

Run uncapped and possibly deal with screen tearing.

In both cases once you hit your monitors refresh rate or above, you're no longer working within the range of Gsync. So basically, if you're at 100 fps or higher, then Gsync isn't doing anything. How limiting fps affects this I'm not sure and would have to be tested for each game to see if you like the outcome.

Your temps are fine. My GPU runs above 80c most of the time. Usually up to 82c. I don't think overheating is the problem. Least not on the GPU core.


----------



## Thetbrett

ok, so I'm an idiot. Forgot I had a modded bios on my card. Switched it back to the stock bios, no more problems. Just played 40 mins of Primal with no oc and was all good. Everything on highrdt settings and was getting 60-80 fps. Golden. was even forgetting about the bleeding but then it went into nightime, so distracting. But this 21:9 aspect is pretty awesome.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> 3440x1440 wallpapers google doesn't seems to have to much of wallpapers in that size


I use 4k wallpaper


----------



## xerkon

Would someone be willing to go here http://uigradients.com/#DeepSpace and compare what they see to this picture: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83431017/X34/DSC_0005.jpg


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerkon*
> 
> Would someone be willing to go here http://uigradients.com/#DeepSpace and compare what they see to this picture: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83431017/X34/DSC_0005.jpg


Your brightness seems too high. Try brightness at 36 and contrast at 50.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> Your brightness seems too high. Try brightness at 36 and contrast at 50.


He has significant color banding. Brightness and contrast are not the issue.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> He has significant color banding. Brightness and contrast are not the issue.


Apologies.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerkon*
> 
> Would someone be willing to go here http://uigradients.com/#DeepSpace and compare what they see to this picture: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83431017/X34/DSC_0005.jpg


Oh yea. You've got bad color banding.

When looking at it on mine there are no lines and it's a perfectly smooth transition.

Here's a picture of mine. Sorry for the PQ...


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerkon*
> 
> Would someone be willing to go here http://uigradients.com/#DeepSpace and compare what they see to this picture: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83431017/X34/DSC_0005.jpg


This is no good. Color banding is significant for panel of this kind, being 10-bit panel. 8 bit plus FRC, but still. This is LG panel, similar if not the same one my 34UC98 has, and I get perfect transition between colors without any banding.

But this doesn't necessary have to be monitor fault. What is your GPU?

Also I have read somewhere that color banding on X34 was caused by some issues on firmware level, and that it was fixed

EDIT

Just checked it on my brother's 4 year old cheap laptop with 768p resolution, probably not even 8 bit panel, surely not, and even he is not getting this kind of banding.


----------



## Chargeit

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm

If you check out this review under "Default Performance setup" it mentions color banding being an issue on older models. *Fixing it requires a firmware update* . I'd contract acer support and see if it's something that can be easily fixed.


----------



## xerkon

Thanks for everyone's responses. I'm starting to wonder if it is a video card issue because I'm seeing banding on my TV as well as my old monitor, an NEC 2490WUXi. Right now I have 2 GTX 770s in SLI. Maybe I'll throw in an older Radeon and see what happens. I just got my monitor 2 days ago and the manufacture date on the box is March, 2016. I would expect it to have the latest firmware.

I guess a few hours of troubleshooting are in order. I'll try to take some more pics and post back if I come up with anything. Thanks for the help.

(@Chargeit - as you flip through the images at uigradients, do you have any banding anywhere? Except for the oranges and really light pastels, I have banding on almost every gradient.)


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerkon*
> 
> Thanks for everyone's responses. I'm starting to wonder if it is a video card issue because I'm seeing banding on my TV as well as my old monitor, an NEC 2490WUXi. Right now I have 2 GTX 770s in SLI. Maybe I'll throw in an older Radeon and see what happens. I just got my monitor 2 days ago and the manufacture date on the box is March, 2016. I would expect it to have the latest firmware.
> 
> I guess a few hours of troubleshooting are in order. I'll try to take some more pics and post back if I come up with anything. Thanks for the help.
> 
> (@Chargeit - as you flip through the images at uigradients, do you have any banding anywhere? Except for the oranges and really light pastels, I have banding on almost every gradient.)


None of the colors band for me.

*I tested it on my other monitor hooked up to this rig. A TN I paid well under $200 for and there is no banding.

**I tested it on the two monitors on my backup rig also. No banding. So, no banding on 2 different computers over 4 different monitors.


----------



## Thetbrett

I checked, and this screen has banding on that link as well as bleeding. Good thing I got my RMA approval today.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Highly unlikely. The monitors we are getting now are the same one as before, the unsold ones they "recalled" to fix the WFS issue by replacing a piece of hardware. Unless that piece of hardware is also the cause of the scanlines we will still see them on these monitors shipping now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerkon*
> 
> Would someone be willing to go here http://uigradients.com/#DeepSpace and compare what they see to this picture: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83431017/X34/DSC_0005.jpg


Mine looks just like yours. Hmmm this concerns me a bit. I have had this monitor since November and never really noticed an issue while playing videogames. I have been loving my monitor.

So since this made me concerned I hooked up my old Dell TN 30 inch monitor and saw that exact same thing as the original poster has... vertical banding. Would be a bit surprised that both of my monitors are having the same banding issue.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerkon*
> 
> Thanks for everyone's responses. I'm starting to wonder if it is a video card issue because I'm seeing banding on my TV as well as my old monitor, an NEC 2490WUXi. Right now I have 2 GTX 770s in SLI. Maybe I'll throw in an older Radeon and see what happens. I just got my monitor 2 days ago and the manufacture date on the box is March, 2016. I would expect it to have the latest firmware.
> 
> I guess a few hours of troubleshooting are in order. I'll try to take some more pics and post back if I come up with anything. Thanks for the help.
> 
> (@Chargeit - as you flip through the images at uigradients, do you have any banding anywhere? Except for the oranges and really light pastels, I have banding on almost every gradient.)


Does it come with 60 or 75hz stock? the new rev, version is 75hz stock


----------



## x3sphere

There is no banding on any of those slides on my unit. October 2015 build date.


----------



## Dr Mad

Mine also has banding on UIgradient.

Buyed one month ago, October batch.

I'll try with my HTPC and TV to see if the same thing occurs.

This is annoying as this is my first X34 with really faint scanlines.


----------



## Nicholars

Its a browser issue....

I never noticed significant banding anywhere else... so I thought hmmm this cannot be right....

On firefox it has banding.... on Chrome... no banding...

Firefox has banding on my TV as well, chrome doesn't.

I think the banding issue on TFTcentral was blue only IIRC.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its a browser issue....
> 
> I never noticed significant banding anywhere else... so I thought hmmm this cannot be right....
> 
> On firefox it has banding.... on Chrome... no banding...
> 
> Firefox has banding on my TV as well, chrome doesn't.
> 
> I think the banding issue on TFTcentral was blue only IIRC.


Quote:


> The blue gradient is an issue though and shows some obvious colour banding. You can see defined blocks / steps in what should be a smooth transition gradient from dark to light. *This in turn affects the grey gradient shown at the bottom* since that is an amalgamation of RGB.


I'd at least contact Acer and see if maybe you need a firmware update.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its a browser issue....
> 
> I never noticed significant banding anywhere else... so I thought hmmm this cannot be right....
> 
> On firefox it has banding.... on Chrome... no banding...
> 
> Firefox has banding on my TV as well, chrome doesn't.
> 
> I think the banding issue on TFTcentral was blue only IIRC.


This may be true. I just checked IE on my LG and it has very noticeable banding, and in Opera its non existent at all.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'd at least contact Acer and see if maybe you need a firmware update.


I wouldn't, this is a browser issue and the blue banding (which was the problem on early X34) would be super obvious if you look at the TFTcentral example.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I wouldn't, this is a browser issue and the blue banding (which was the problem on early X34) would be super obvious if you look at the TFTcentral example.


I had to test that out. I'm on my Office PC right now. Installed Firefox. Sure enough, in chrome I don't get banding. Using Firefox I get banding.

Have any of you guys tested out the screens built in crosshairs? I tried it out in Fallout 4 and it worked pretty well. Kind of wish the monitor offered more options for color and size though. Kind of cheating, but, not sure the harm in a SP game.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its a browser issue....
> 
> I never noticed significant banding anywhere else... so I thought hmmm this cannot be right....
> 
> On firefox it has banding.... on Chrome... no banding...
> 
> Firefox has banding on my TV as well, chrome doesn't.
> 
> I think the banding issue on TFTcentral was blue only IIRC.


Confirmed as well... browser issue. Thanks man!









BTW anyone thinking about getting this monitor, I would highly suggest. Its flippin beautiful.


----------



## Thetbrett

good to heaar about the banding/browser thing. I use firefox. What is the Wide Mode function? It defaults to aspect but what does 1:1 do?


----------



## xerkon

Quote:


> Its a browser issue....
> 
> I never noticed significant banding anywhere else... so I thought hmmm this cannot be right....
> 
> On firefox it has banding.... on Chrome... no banding...
> 
> Firefox has banding on my TV as well, chrome doesn't.
> 
> I think the banding issue on TFTcentral was blue only IIRC.


Thanks, Nicholars. I found myself wishing that I'd checked back on this thread before I started all my own testing. Like you, I was really bewildered, seeing banding on 5 different monitors/tvs with completely different computers. Needless to say at this point, a clean image of windows (hadn't yet installed video drivers) along with a Radeon 5850 made no difference.

During testing I ruled out the browser after looking at both firefox and ie and seeing the same thing. You live and you learn. I'll have to remember to try 3 different browsers next time!









Tonight, once it gets dark, I'll try to take a good picture of my x34 with both chrome and firefox tiled above each other, just so everyone can see the difference. If I was Firefox or IE, I would be correcting this issue, stat! It's almost enough to make me want to switch browsers.

Case closed!







Thanks for everyone's input. Nice to have a forum to help sort out this kind of stuff.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Ok been playing with the second monitor I just received. I hit 100hz once then the screen went black..Then the screen started acting up. Could not get the thing booting again at any hz. Now, the screen is only stable at 85-90hz and sometimes randomly not booting even not overclocked. This is ridiculous. I did update the monitor driver again with a full reinstall of Nvidia Drivers. This panel has totally different flaws than the other one. *There is no QC with Acer period.* Please people stay away from this overrated POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another return to the retailer.


I got the thing ready for shipment for RMA but decided to take the panel out of the box to give it a try again.

What I did.









Force install Acer X34 monitor driver for Win 10.
http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/drivers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StkR3D2d5WI

Re-install the latest drivers from Nvidia. Did it right by deleting the older folders and "CC clean" everything with reboot before re-install.

Now the monitor reach 100hz no problems. No black screen, no flicking, not a problems at all.

Been gaming for a week on this with no fluke whatsoever.

I can't go back to 16:9!

I run most of my games in 2560x1080 having only an overclocked Titan X to get a steady 100 Fps. Looks awesome and not "pixelized" even at that resolution.
I cannot wait for Pascal now to squeeze the maximum out of this monitor!

Happy gaming!


----------



## KickAssCop

I have the ASUS version but never installed any drivers. Just hooked the monitor up and hit overclock to 100 Hz and was good to go.
Are drivers necessary?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have the ASUS version but never installed any drivers. Just hooked the monitor up and hit overclock to 100 Hz and was good to go.
> Are drivers necessary?


wrong thread buddy. Stop trolling.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I got the thing ready for shipment for RMA but decided to take the panel out of the box to give it a try again.
> 
> What I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Force install Acer X34 monitor driver for Win 10.
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/drivers
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StkR3D2d5WI
> 
> Re-install the latest drivers from Nvidia. Did it right by deleting the older folders and "CC clean" everything with reboot before re-install.
> 
> Now the monitor reach 100hz no problems. No black screen, no flicking, not a problems at all.
> 
> Been gaming for a week on this with no fluke whatsoever.
> 
> I can't go back to 16:9!
> 
> I run most of my games in 2560x1080 having only an overclocked Titan X to get a steady 100 Fps. Looks awesome and not "pixelized" even at that resolution.
> I cannot wait for Pascal now to squeeze the maximum out of this monitor!
> 
> Happy gaming!


How do you even get 2560x1080 as an option? I don't see it in any game or in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> How do you even get 2560x1080 as an option? I don't see it in any game or in the nvidia control panel?


DOOOH You just choose this as the resolution in the settings in the game


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> DOOOH You just choose this as the resolution in the settings in the game


As I said, I don't see it as an option in any game, only 2560x1440.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> As I said, I don't see it as an option in any game, only 2560x1440.


You have to make a custom res.

Look under where you can select res in Nvidia control panel. There's a button that says "Customize". That's what you're looking for.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> As I said, I don't see it as an option in any game, only 2560x1440.


Razer..

Add it in custom resolution in the Nvidia Control Panel first. Then you will see it as a choice in games.









You can still run your desktop with the default resolution.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I got the thing ready for shipment for RMA but decided to take the panel out of the box to give it a try again.
> 
> What I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Force install Acer X34 monitor driver for Win 10.
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/drivers
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StkR3D2d5WI
> 
> Re-install the latest drivers from Nvidia. Did it right by deleting the older folders and "CC clean" everything with reboot before re-install.
> 
> Now the monitor reach 100hz no problems. No black screen, no flicking, not a problems at all.
> 
> Been gaming for a week on this with no fluke whatsoever.
> 
> I can't go back to 16:9!
> 
> I run most of my games in 2560x1080 having only an overclocked Titan X to get a steady 100 Fps. Looks awesome and not "pixelized" even at that resolution.
> I cannot wait for Pascal now to squeeze the maximum out of this monitor!
> 
> Happy gaming!


"Badexample",

What HZ were you able to hit prior to you doing the fresh reinstall of the drivers?

I ask, because I am at the moment only able to achieve 95 hz on my x34. I have a GTX 780. At 100 hz I get sever flickering. At 95 hz tho it runs perfectly smooth. I am wondering if I do the fresh re install of drivers like you did I may be able to hit 100hz on my x34 without flickering.


----------



## Alag28

CallSign_Vega has passed his beloved monitor on to me, let me just say this monitor is SICKKKKK. gonna dissect this sub forum alot more now.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alag28*
> 
> CallSign_Vega has passed his beloved monitor on to me, let me just say this monitor is SICKKKKK. gonna dissect this sub forum alot more now.


Wow, I am surprised he sold his so quickly, him and I got in a tiff about scanlines in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/5090#post_24576293

I see in his selling post he never mentioned he sees scanlines even at 60hz and they are almost all gone at 90+hz like in his post in the other thread.........


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> "Badexample",
> 
> What HZ were you able to hit prior to you doing the fresh reinstall of the drivers?
> 
> I ask, because I am at the moment only able to achieve 95 hz on my x34. I have a GTX 780. At 100 hz I get sever flickering. At 95 hz tho it runs perfectly smooth. I am wondering if I do the fresh re install of drivers like you did I may be able to hit 100hz on my x34 without flickering.


95Hz and sometimes 90hz.. but I was having total pitch black screens , not flickering.. But you should give a try anyways.


----------



## KGPrime

Went to Frys today and spent a couple of hours checking out all the gsync freesync 1440p 16:9 and 21:9 panels and some 4K. The Asus X34 and Acer Hk whatever are fairly poor in comparison to the new Lg's 21:9's. If i'm honest they were crap in comparison. I could see the scan lines instantly and the panels color coating and overall impression was pretty weak. This is a store demo shelf to be fair, but compared to everything else there off the shelf un- optimized ( i spent considerable time with all the settings, OD ulmb, brightness, contrast, colors, motion blur, pulse width, basically everything.) Gsync/Fresync are fine, welcome, but ULMB was still blurry, and 144Hz even 165Hz is basically worthless on Ips as i suspected.

I can only tell you that from a lifetime crt and over decade fw900 only user. 165Hz Ips is still a blurry mess compared to crt. Ulmb at 120Hz only helps slightly, but it's still blurry. Basically the motion blur difference at the extreme between just 75Hz on the Lg uc98 and 120Hz ULMB on the Pg279Q at any pulse width was too small to matter. Yes ULMB worked, but it's *nowhere* near crt clarity. Can't seriously be mentioned in the same sentence. To be fair, i messed with a Benq Tn 144Hz and it was no better to my eyes, possibly worse, (artifacting an ghosting) though i didn't bother with the Ulmb on that. That said, for lcd, the Lguc98 curve and real estate was pretty sweet and with 75Hz and freesync, trumped all of the gamer specific panels. I have one other panel to try for Quake/UT and the like but fear fast gaming might just be dead to me without crt.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Went to Frys today and spent a couple of hours checking out all the gsync freesync 1440p 16:9 and 21:9 panels and some 4K. The Asus X34 and Acer Hk whatever are fairly poor in comparison to the new Lg's 21:9's. If i'm honest they were crap in comparison. I could see the scan lines instantly and the panels color coating and overall impression was pretty weak. This is a store demo shelf to be fair, but compared to everything else there off the shelf un- optimized ( i spent considerable time with all the settings, OD ulmb, brightness, contrast, colors, motion blur, pulse width, basically everything.) Gsync/Fresync are fine, welcome, but ULMB was still blurry, and 144Hz even 165Hz is basically worthless on Ips as i suspected.
> 
> I can only tell you that from a lifetime crt and over decade fw900 only user. 165Hz Ips is still a blurry mess compared to crt. Ulmb at 120Hz only helps slightly, but it's still blurry. Basically the motion blur difference at the extreme between just 75Hz on the Lg uc98 and 120Hz ULMB on the Pg279Q at any pulse width was too small to matter. Yes ULMB worked, but it's *nowhere* near crt clarity. Can't seriously be mentioned in the same sentence. To be fair, i messed with a Benq Tn 144Hz and it was no better to my eyes, possibly worse, (artifacting an ghosting) though i didn't bother with the Ulmb on that. That said, for lcd, the Lguc98 curve and real estate was pretty sweet and with 75Hz and freesync, trumped all of the gamer specific panels. I have one other panel to try for Quake/UT and the like but fear fast gaming might just be dead to me without crt.


Well this is very interesting report. Certainly unique, since I guess there are not many people that are still sitting on crt and at the same time were able to compare various 21:9's and gaming monitors.

While big quality difference between new LG ultrawides and Asus and Acer ones is not surprise for anyone who pay attention and base his knowledge on reality and real reports, not on hype or doubtful sponsored reviews of samples sent by manufacturer, your experience with gaming monitors is very interesting.

You should write separate thread and share your experiences there, because this is very interesting and unique report, and here it will be overwhelmed by new posts and not many will see it.


----------



## Chargeit

It's like the dude is having an epiphany years after everyone else did and just saying stuff we already know.


----------



## Nicholars

Seems a bit over the top saying that the LG IPS screens make the X34 and PG348Q look crap....


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Seems a bit over the top saying that the LG IPS screens make the X34 and PG348Q look crap.... I would not be surprised if the difference was due to gamma settings, the PG348Q has quite low gamma with no options and the default gamma on the X34 looks washed out as well until you change it.


One of the ways gaming monitors get better input lag and response times are by cutting out a lot of the image processing. I'd also be willing to wager LG has better factory settings then Acer or Asus has. I'm sure an LG not focused on gaming has a much better out of the box picture. Though you could likely come close to that picture with something like this X34.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> One of the ways gaming monitors get better input lag and response times are by cutting out a lot of the image processing. I'd also be willing to wager LG has better factory settings then Acer or Asus has. I'm sure an LG not focused on gaming has a much better out of the box picture. Though you could likely come close to that picture with something like this X34.


The same with dell and there 34" model they always have good calibration BUT they are not manly focused on gaming(most assume the acer,asus are sine they have 100hz and g sync







) so the might calibrate it for picture quality


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> One of the ways gaming monitors get better input lag and response times are by cutting out a lot of the image processing. I'd also be willing to wager LG has better factory settings then Acer or Asus has. I'm sure an LG not focused on gaming has a much better out of the box picture. Though you could likely come close to that picture with something like this X34.


You are confusing monitors with TV's.

But I would not be surprised if the difference seen was actually gamma settings, they can make a monitor look anything from terrible to great, just by different gamma settings. Or a combination of gamma settings and a different AG coating, I don't know if the LG are different, but the AG coating on the X34 is relatively good.

Also 100hz vs 75hz is a pretty huge difference for gaming.


----------



## x3sphere

The quality of the panel used in the X34 is good enough for professional color work once calibrated. I do plenty of web/graphic design on mine. Gaming is secondary to me when purchasing displays so if it was not up to par in this regard, I would not keep it, period. The unit I got was actually very accurate out of the box before touching settings, but this can vary.


----------



## Thetbrett

so i sent off my x34, my 27 inch screen looks funny now.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It's like the dude is having an epiphany years after everyone else did and just saying stuff we already know.


No "epiphany". I basically already knew it to be true, i've been a display freak likely long before most people here have at least as much as the very oldest vetrans. I'm 46, been playing video games since the 70's and pc gaming for 20 years. I've read every review prad ever put out and was reading them before TfT central even existed for that matter. So yeah, not much is an epiphany to me. But i had hoped to be more impressed at 2016 finest offerings. I've dreaded the day my last crt would die greatly for a decade now. Hence why i read all these reviews and frequent display forums hoping for something to change before it happened. I guess i'm lucky it happened in 2016 though as this is the best they will likely ever get. Anyway, i was impressed with some things, but I would still take a new fw900 over any of the lcds in that store without hesitation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Seems a bit over the top saying that the LG IPS screens make the X34 and PG348Q look crap....


Perhaps, but that's what my impression was comparing them side by side overall. The Lg looked much better. And even the overdrive on the Lg was perhaps better. I set all the monitors to the logical recommended settings. I've read enough about them I was setting them up like i owned them all for months. I just personally wouldn't consider the Acer or the Asus 21:9 over the Lg 21:9. For a few reasons. I would not be heavily gaming on them. So my use would be not gaming specific it would be for productivity. I would then get a fast small Tn 144Hz for fps gaming. So but overall the LG just simply looked better, the more aggressive curve was surprisingly nicer and l think it had a better coating - oh and the scan lines and generally bad uniformity on the Acer. So, right, yeah it looked like sht in comparison. That's what i thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> One of the ways gaming monitors get better input lag and response times are by cutting out a lot of the image processing. I'd also be willing to wager LG has better factory settings then Acer or Asus has. I'm sure an LG not focused on gaming has a much better out of the box picture. Though you could likely come close to that picture with something like this X34.


For whatever reason though the LG 34UM98 seemingly had less blur or at least similar blur at 75Hz than the Asus Pg279q or the Acer Xb27 even at 144Hz. Making me think it had a better overdrive. It's really splitting hairs though as they were all blurry. I could basically say they were the same since none of them were as clear as crt in motion so it didn't matter much to me. It's blurry. Final Answer... If i did get a Pg279Q or similar it would only be because of the ULMB and it would be on basically all of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But I would not be surprised if the difference seen was actually gamma settings, they can make a monitor look anything from terrible to great, just by different gamma settings. Or a combination of gamma settings and a different AG coating, I don't know if the LG are different, but the AG coating on the X34 is relatively good.
> 
> Also 100hz vs 75hz is a pretty huge difference for gaming.


The Ag seemed better on the LG. The uniformity and just overall image was better in general ( to my eyes) and the Acer had "scan lines" an some uniformity issues - hard to tell everything under bright lights like that. But Yeah, it just wasn't as impressive at all.

The difference between 75Hz and 165Hz on IPS was not that big of a deal as far as i am concerned. While it may be smoother than the 60Hz panels you may have played on, or a lot of people have been used to in the past, i've never had that misfortune and have played games at 75Hz-85Hz at least for the last 17 years. I honestly think the last time i ran 60Hz was probably in like 1996 or 97. What i'm saying is that 165Hz on Ips is nothing compared to 85Hz on crt. And between the two 75Hz , to 120Hz to 144Hz to 165Hz as i tried them all, to me the difference is too small to matter. I simply wouldn't play any games that required 165fps on Ips nor would i buy the hardware to push it. I would buy a cheaper 24" 1080p 144Hz Tn to hopefully get the full benefit of that refresh with the pixel response to better match it as I don't care as much about colors or viewing angles in fps games, only speed and clarity.


----------



## x3sphere

I haven't seen the new LG, but last year's displays from them were no better quality wise than the X34. I had both the UM95 and X34 sitting here side by side for a few weeks. Anti glare coating was the same, even the BLB was nearly identical - same bleed spots with just a slight difference in intensity. Out of the box colors were actually better on the X34, the LG had a slight green tint but both looked identical after calibration.

So I don't buy into the whole gaming displays are worse for image quality. That's just not true at all. It seems the UC98 has been improved over its predecessor, though.

I would expect any improvements to carry over into the next monitor Acer/Asus makes... assuming they use the newer panel used in the UC98. Most likely the upcoming XR342 is using it since curve radius is the same.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I haven't seen the new LG, but last year's displays from them were no better quality wise than the X34. I had both the UM95 and X34 sitting here side by side for a few weeks. Anti glare coating was the same, even the BLB was nearly identical - same bleed spots with just a slight difference in intensity. Out of the box colors were actually better on the X34, the LG had a slight green tint but both looked identical after calibration.
> 
> So I don't buy into the whole gaming displays are worse for image quality. That's just not true at all. It seems the UC98 has been improved over its predecessor, though.
> 
> I would expect any improvements to carry over into the next monitor Acer/Asus makes... assuming they use the newer panel used in the UC98. Most likely the upcoming XR342 is using it since curve radius is the same.


Yeah that sounds very likely. And thanks for reminding me of the XR342. But I was comparing the new panels to the old though so yeah, that was kind of the point.. But it certainly goes without saying that any panel in the same series could be a dog and therefore look worse than it is otherwise capable of. All i can say is my impression was the UC98 was easily one of the nicest monitors in the store. The Acer 21:9 in particular just might as well have got up and walked out compared to the LG imo that's all. Of course the pg279q and Acer Xb27 both looked very good - they both had good uniformity actually i went through a range of color swatches and desktop color backgrounds on both of them at the same time. The pg279q they had on display i think people here would give their left nut for. The Acer Osd and controls are actually more horrible than i think it gets credit for. I thought it couldn't be that bad, but nope they are quite terrible.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Yeah that sounds very likely. And thanks for reminding me of the XR342. But I was comparing the new panels to the old though so yeah, that was kind of the point.. But it certainly goes without saying that any panel in the same series could be a dog and therefore look worse than it is otherwise capable of. All i can say is my impression was the UC98 was easily one of the nicest monitors in the store. The Acer 21:9 in particular just might as well have got up and walked out compared to the LG imo that's all. Of course the pg279q and Acer Xb27 both looked very good - they both had good uniformity actually i went through a range of color swatches and desktop color backgrounds on both of them at the same time. The pg279q they had on display i think people here would give their left nut for. The Acer Osd and controls are actually more horrible than i think it gets credit for. I thought it couldn't be that bad, but nope they are quite terrible.


I have used PG279Q, XB270HU and X34, out of the 3 the X34 has the best static image quality, but slightly more blur. Maybe it was a really bad example of the X34 with bad uniformity, I don't know. But the 27" AHVA screens look worse than the 34" LG screens, the AG coating is worse, the colors look worse, uniformity worse, not ultrawide etc etc. except for they are faster and have higher hz. Although yes out of the box, with no color or gamma adjustments, the X34 does not look great, you need to change the colors and gamma.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have used PG279Q, XB270HU and X34, out of the 3 the X34 has the best static image quality, but slightly more blur. Maybe it was a really bad example of the X34 with bad uniformity, I don't know. But the 27" AHVA screens look worse than the 34" LG screens, the AG coating is worse, the colors look worse, uniformity worse, not ultrawide etc etc. except for they are faster and have higher hz. Although yes out of the box, with no color or gamma adjustments, the X34 does not look great, you need to change the colors and gamma.


Mabye you had the first 60hz version the 2 nd had 75hz at standard


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Mabye you had the first 60hz version the 2 nd had 75hz at standard


What?


----------



## gasolin

Maybe it was a really bad example of the X34 with bad uniformity, I don't know

if you had a bad x34 mabye it was the first rev,version (60hz vs 75hz)


----------



## Nicholars

Overall the X34 just looks nicer than the 27" AHVA, unless you are playing something like counter strike at 144hz.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Maybe it was a really bad example of the X34 with bad uniformity, I don't know
> 
> if you had a bad x34 mabye it was the first rev,version (60hz vs 75hz)


Not sure what you mean... I am saying the X34 is good, the other guying was saying it was the worse one compared to the other monitors, so I said maybe it was a bad example or not set up correctly.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Maybe it was a really bad example of the X34 with bad uniformity, I don't know
> 
> if you had a bad x34 mabye it was the first rev,version (60hz vs 75hz)


A friend of mine owns a March batch and his X34's frequency is 60hz out of the box, not 75.

I'm also working on the fresh LG 34UC88 at the office and yes, this is a really good monitor, especially regarding panel uniformity and backlight bleed which is almost non existent. By far better than my X34 (october build).
But I'm sorry, the blur is pretty much the same on my X34 and these 34" monitors at 75hz can not match against 120/144hz AHVA panels (XB271HU / PG279Q), not to mention the better input lag.

Sure, good CRT's (still own a Vision master pro 512 but displays 3 vertical pink lines) are way better in many aspects but today, it's not like if we have the choice :-/


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> A friend of mine owns a March batch and his X34's frequency is 60hz out of the box, not 75.
> 
> I'm also working on the fresh LG 34UC88 at the office and yes, this is a really good monitor, especially regarding panel uniformity and backlight bleed which is almost non existent. By far better than my X34 (october build).
> But I'm sorry, the blur is pretty much the same on my X34 and these 34" monitors at 75hz can not match against 120/144hz AHVA panels (XB271HU / PG279Q), not to mention the better input lag.
> 
> Sure, good CRT's (still own a Vision master pro 512 but displays 3 vertical pink lines) are way better in many aspects but today, it's not like if we have the choice :-/


I guess most problems is from the old bash,first rev, i know according to tftcentral and mabye also JazTwoZent is 60hz mine came stock with 75hz so panel hardware,software must be the newest or atleast better then the older bash that someone metioned would have better picture if you upgrade to the latest software


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> A friend of mine owns a March batch and his X34's frequency is 60hz out of the box, not 75.
> 
> I'm also working on the fresh LG 34UC88 at the office and yes, this is a really good monitor, especially regarding panel uniformity and backlight bleed which is almost non existent. By far better than my X34 (october build).
> But I'm sorry, the blur is pretty much the same on my X34 and these 34" monitors at 75hz can not match against 120/144hz AHVA panels (XB271HU / PG279Q), not to mention the better input lag.
> 
> Sure, good CRT's (still own a Vision master pro 512 but displays 3 vertical pink lines) are way better in many aspects but today, it's not like if we have the choice :-/


Do the UC88 still have the orange IPS glow?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do the UC88 still have the orange IPS glow?


Rather blueish/grayish one, same like 34UC98, this is why it is less intrusive than orange that gets through everything basically. If my UC98 had the same bleed/glow as now but orange one, I probably wouldn't accept it, but this grayish/washed out blueish bleed is much much less intrusive, won't get through anything else than total blackness, while orange bleed affects everything that is not bright and colorful as fcuk. This is kind of TV/cinema screen bleed on UC88/98, grayish shading that affects black uniformity, but does not destroy picture like orange bleed.

If I think about it after over 2 moths of UC98 usage, I think this is main factor. Not lack of bleed/glow, because something like this doesn't exist with current technology, but its color intensity which makes it not intrusive and negligible.


----------



## Nicholars

Bluish / grayish would be better than orange, but then 100hz Gsync outweighs that, eventually we can all just get a 144hz OLED and that will be that.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I guess most problems is from the old bash,first rev, i know according to tftcentral and mabye also JazTwoZent is 60hz mine came stock with 75hz so panel hardware,software must be the newest or atleast better then the older bash that someone metioned would have better picture if you upgrade to the latest software


Not sure about that but my friend's X34 has a bit more backlight bleed (orange tint) and more prominent scanlines as well.
Could you please post some pics of your OSD ? (overclock off)
Also, it would be nice if you could provide some pics of Gsync Pendulum Demo (Gsync On & Gsync Off) focused on the left side of the panel.

You could also access to the service menu by pressing : 5 5 4 4 2 3 5 (6 is On/Off button).
You'll see detailled informations about Gsync module version, build date of the panel etc.

Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do the UC88 still have the orange IPS glow?


As Krzych04650 said, there's only typical silverish IPS glow but sitting at 60/70cm from the screen (arm's lenght), it's really hard to notice.


----------



## Chargeit

Sounds like your friend had an old unit. The x34 I received doesn't suffer from any of the issues mentioned. The only defect is minor backlight bleed that isn't visible from a normal sitting position. I have to be standing a few feet away from the screen for it to be visible at my current settings on an all black screen. Even then it's not that bad.

As for uniformity. Looks great to me. See no reason this screen couldn't be used for photo and video editing.

Have not noticed excessive blur. Less then I feel like my XB270HU had. Though I might be tempered to it. I did try out two VA screens before buying this screen.

This screen is the best I've owned. Pairing 3440x1440, 21:9, 100Hz, and Gsync together with reasonable input lag, contrast, and color reproduction is a win. Everything looks right on this screen. Feel bad for the people out there that can't find a screen to be happy with after experiencing the pleasure of using this display.


----------



## FinalForm7

Hey guys I just got my X34 today but I've got a strange issue. I can't do 100hz with SLI disabled on my 780's. But soon as I enable SLI the 100hz works just fine, no flickering or anything. I'm on the latest drivers.

Anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

So I'm having some really bad scan lines when any kind of oc is set. If I disable the oc I get no scan lines. I have a feb 2016 build so I assumed this was taken care of. Is it something that Acer will fix if I contact them or is this something we just have to live with?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> So I'm having some really bad scan lines when any kind of oc is set. If I disable the oc I get no scan lines. I have a feb 2016 build so I assumed this was taken care of. Is it something that Acer will fix if I contact them or is this something we just have to live with?


if under warranty. I wanna c pics of the dog?


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Thanks man, I've only had the monitor for about a month. Here's my girl pup, Pristine:


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

So I just got an RMA for the scan lines. Has anyone here done this? Did it resolve the issue? Trying to decide if I want to just keep it or risk shipping this out for nothing.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> So I just got an RMA for the scan lines. Has anyone here done this? Did it resolve the issue? Trying to decide if I want to just keep it or risk shipping this out for nothing.


I doubt they'd return the monitor to you. More likely they'll get yours in, then ship out some other RMA that they've, "fixed".

Personally I wouldn't accept scan line issues. RMA it and see what happens. Good luck.


----------



## jazzanova1

I have the ASUS and ACER 34" G-sync monitors at home and took some pictures.
Both monitors are brand new, purchased at Microcenter.
Acer was manufactured in March and the Asus is from recent batch. Microcenter must have 150 of them. My box says 16 of 150.

Asus 100 brightness:


Acer 100 brightness:


Asus 50 brightness:


Acer 50 brightness:


Asus 25 brightness:


Acer 25 brightness


Also, look at these pictures of witcher menu at 25 brightness.
Asus one has some dark circles around the witcher.
They only appear on Acer when I add some "dark boost" in the menu.
Even though you can see it on the Acer picture here, it wasn't visible on the screen.
I assume the acer one is brighter? And therefore the dark circle and lighter background?
How can I get rid of it and make it uniform black? What settings should I use?

Asus Witcher menu 25 brightness:


Acer Witcher menu 25 brightness:


What do you think?
Also what other tests should I do?
All pictures were taken with a cellphone.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Do you notice any scan lines on the asus?


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> Do you notice any scan lines on the asus?


How do I check it?
20fps?


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> How do I check it?
> 20fps?


The nvidia pendulum gsync demo is the best test for this, check it with oc off, than oc on at 100hz and test with fps at 60 and 100 fps. The top left portion of the screen is usually where they appear.


----------



## x3sphere

They all have scanlines (Acer/Asus). The lines are just less visible on some units than others.


----------



## VeerK

I also believe all units of x34 and pg348q have scanlines. That being said, I've only ever seen them during the nvidia demo. I've been gaming a ton recently playing rainbow six Seige, Witcher 3, metal gear solid v, and assassins creed syndicate and I have never noticed any scanlines in game, ever. Fwiw, I'm using a 980ti


----------



## x3sphere

Yep, also using a 980 Ti here and I don't see them under normal conditions, only when running that Pendulum demo. If I could see the scanlines while playing actual games then I'd definitely exchange it for another unit.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I have the ASUS and ACER 34" G-sync monitors at home and took some pictures.
> Both monitors are brand new, purchased at Microcenter.
> Acer was manufactured in March and the Asus is from recent batch. Microcenter must have 150 of them. My box says 16 of 150.
> 
> Asus 100 brightness:
> 
> 
> Acer 100 brightness:
> 
> 
> Asus 50 brightness:
> 
> 
> Acer 50 brightness:
> 
> 
> Asus 25 brightness:
> 
> 
> Acer 25 brightness
> 
> 
> Also, look at these pictures of witcher menu at 25 brightness.
> Asus one has some dark circles around the witcher.
> They only appear on Acer when I add some "dark boost" in the menu.
> Even though you can see it on the Acer picture here, it wasn't visible on the screen.
> I assume the acer one is brighter? And therefore the dark circle and lighter background?
> How can I get rid of it and make it uniform black? What settings should I use?
> 
> Asus Witcher menu 25 brightness:
> 
> 
> Acer Witcher menu 25 brightness:
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> Also what other tests should I do?
> All pictures were taken with a cellphone.


there worse than the one i sent back. I would RMA for sure.


----------



## Badexample

Anybody on here getting the new GTX 1080 GPU to match the Predator? That would be a perfect match!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Anybody on here getting the new GTX 1080 GPU to match the Predator? That would be a perfect match!


I'll be waiting for the high-end Pascal myself. I can't bring myself to spend high-end prices on mid-ranged parts.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Anybody on here getting the new GTX 1080 GPU to match the Predator? That would be a perfect match!


I'm either gonna sli 1080's, or wait for Pascal Titan.


----------



## VeerK

I'm waiting for the 1080ti and Skylake-e, go for a full rebuild.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea. Waiting on the 1080 ti version if on higher res is the smart move. Can't blame Nvidia for double (or is it triple?) dipping. Just, not doing it to me. For instance when the 980's came out I held onto my 780 and bought a surround sound system for my computer. I then upgraded when the 980 ti's hit. Though I was good with my performance at the time, and I'm good with it now. ymmv.

Though I can't wait to see some real 1080 benchmarks. Get a taste of what the Titan/1080ti level GPU's have in store for us.


----------



## x3sphere

If it's a consistent 30% over the 980 Ti in demanding titles then I would be very tempeted. That, and the VR enhancements would make for a nice upgrade.


----------



## MuscleBound

I am thinking of buying this cos its the only 34 ultrawide available in my country. But these pics of IPS Glow and BLB is horrific








I might order a Samsung 34 VA monitor from ebay. What ya think? This, the Samsung or the LG 34UC88??


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> I am thinking of buying this cos its the only 34 ultrawide available in my country. But these pics of IPS Glow and BLB is horrific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might order a Samsung 34 VA monitor from ebay. What ya think? This, the Samsung or the LG 34UC88??


One problem I read with the Samsung VA is it uses odd shaped pixels meaning a Square isn't a real square, and circle isn't a true circle. Some people say they can't notice such things. I tried a monitor with such a layout and I could tell.

Also, this monitor has Gsync and is 100Hz. The Samsung doesn't have Gsync and is 60Hz. So, how much Gsync and high refresh matters to you should tie into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> If it's a consistent 30% over the 980 Ti in demanding titles then I would be very tempeted. That, and the VR enhancements would make for a nice upgrade.


I'd be amazed. Have to guess that that 256bit memory bus is going to limit the 1080's higher res performance just like it does the 980 compared to the 980 ti/TitanX. I'd personally wait for some good high res benchmarks to see how it lines up. Though none of this is new. Nvidia and people over hyped just like to think everything is so amazing. Until the next round of crap comes out. Then whatever's so great today, is crap. The 1080 is an upgrade path for people on 7xx gpus and weaker 9xx gpus. Not 980ti's and TitanX. Least not if you know how to read past the marketing Bull.


----------



## MuscleBound

A GTX 1080 and this monitor would be Heaven.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> I am thinking of buying this cos its the only 34 ultrawide available in my country. But these pics of IPS Glow and BLB is horrific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might order a Samsung 34 VA monitor from ebay. What ya think? This, the Samsung or the LG 34UC88??


I had this Samsung for few days and it was terrible. I still had Dell U3415W at that time so I was able to compare them side by side and it was first round knockout by Dell, even after hours of tweaking on Samsung and getting ICC profile for it. Sharpness was just terrible, colors were very poor at this price point and color banding is also an issue on this display. My parents have 8 year old Samsung SyncMaster 943 that was bought for 270 ZL if I remember well, and this Samsung S34E790C, bought for 3650 ZL, was literally the same in terms of panel quality and colors, even OSD was exact the same. And Samsung claims that this is professional grade monitor for photographers and content creators... Are they 15 years behind or what?

34UC88 on the other hand is the best ultrawide on the market along with 34UC98, it also has 75 Hz and FreeSync instead of nothing of Samsung, so obviously you should choose it over this Sasmung. Only good thing I can say about this Samsung is that it has zero backlight bleed, and no coil whine while turned on, build quality was also is solid, nothing close to new LG's but still solid, but other that it is not worth even half of its price, compared to other ultrawides on the market.

You can find more info in my review: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/563869-dell-u3415w-vs-lg-34uc98-w-vs-samsung-s34e790c-comparison-and-review/


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I had this Samsung for few days and it was terrible. I still had Dell U3415W at that time so I was able to compare them side by side and it was first round knockout by Dell, even after hours of tweaking on Samsung and getting ICC profile for it. Sharpness was just terrible, colors were very poor at this price point and color banding is also an issue on this display. My parents have 8 year old Samsung SyncMaster 943 that was bought for 270 ZL if I remember well, and this Samsung S34E790C, bought for 3650 ZL, was literally the same in terms of panel quality and colors, even OSD was exact the same. And Samsung claims that this is professional grade monitor for photographers and content creators... Are they 15 years behind or what?
> 
> 34UC88 on the other hand is the best ultrawide on the market along with 34UC98, it also has 75 Hz and FreeSync instead of nothing of Samsung, so obviously you should choose it over this Sasmung. Only good thing I can say about this Samsung is that it has zero backlight bleed, and no coil whine while turned on, build quality was also is solid, nothing close to new LG's but still solid, but other that it is not worth even half of its price, compared to other ultrawides on the market.
> 
> You can find more info in my review: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/563869-dell-u3415w-vs-lg-34uc98-w-vs-samsung-s34e790c-comparison-and-review/


Yeah why does so review sites say the Samsung is soo good?? Maybe u got a bad unit?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Yeah why does so review sites say the Samsung is soo good?? Maybe u got a bad unit?


You should be asking owners of the monitor what they think of it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514141/pc-monitors-samsung-s34e790c-curved-34-21-9-ultrawide-va-monitor/510

Other then that the funky pixel structure was enough to keep me away from the s34e790c when I looked into it.

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-s34e790c/
Quote:


> The monitor uses RGB (Red, Green and Blue) stripe subpixels as shown in the top image above. _*These are a little squatter than the subpixels used on LG's AH-IPS panels,*_ shown on the U3415W in the second picture. _*This may be a contributing factor to the slightly softer appearance of the image*_ on the Samsung compared to the Dell. _*This is not correctable by adjusting sharpness on the monitor*_ and does appear to be _*a pixel structure issue*_,


I don't think most people move up in res to have a soft picture and blurry text.


----------



## Thetbrett

so my screen was tested and accepted as faulty with the backlight bleed. Here's hoping the new one is better. How does it get through QC?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> so my screen was tested and accepted as faulty with the backlight bleed. Here's hoping the new one is better. How does it get through QC?


You are under the assumption that there is QC on these screens


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> so my screen was tested and accepted as faulty with the backlight bleed. Here's hoping the new one is better. How does it get through QC?


If you just sent it in for BLB I'd put money on the repairs department checking it off as defective. Then checking it off as repaired and shipping it out to whoever needs a replaced unit.


----------



## mtakala

Whats the difference between the X34 and (sometimes marked as) X34A models?

As I understand it, this is the "old" model number:
http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.CX0EE.A01

and this is the new:
http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.CX1EE.006


----------



## Konstantink

Hello everyone,
Got my monitor 2 days ago. I am happy with it as my screen does not have any dead pixels, any visible glow or back-light bleed, no scan-lines and other problems which were revealed on other units, and the picture is absolutely stunning. The only shortcoming is that my screen is not working at 100hz (the flickering black lines are starting to appear on the screen). I am aware of that "up to" thing, which was mentioned on the Acer forums. Actually I am pretty fine with 95hz either, but the feeling of buying a 1400 USD monitor which is not working as advertised is not leaving me alone. I've read a lot of reviews from autumn 2015, which were stating that early release of the monitors was not that good. But I was hoping that now situation was different. Unfortunately I bought my monitor abroad, and I do not have chance for RMA and I don't feel like 5hz will be worth of sending the whole thing back to Germany. Visually I cant even tell the difference between my previous 144hz g-sync and my current 95hz g-sync. Bu still, could somebody tell me, is there a chance of some sort of software update or anything else which could help to resolve this issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Got my monitor 2 days ago. I am happy with it as my screen does not have any dead pixels, any visible glow or back-light bleed, no scan-lines and other problems which were revealed on other units, and the picture is absolutely stunning. The only shortcoming is that my screen is not working at 100hz (the flickering black lines are starting to appear on the screen). I am aware of that "up to" thing, which was mentioned on the Acer forums. Actually I am pretty fine with 95hz either, but the feeling of buying a 1400 USD monitor which is not working as advertised is not leaving me alone. I've read a lot of reviews from autumn 2015, which were stating that early release of the monitors was not that good. But I was hoping that now situation was different. Unfortunately I bought my monitor abroad, and I do not have chance for RMA and I don't feel like 5hz will be worth of sending the whole thing back to Germany. Visually I cant even tell the difference between my previous 144hz g-sync and my current 95hz g-sync. Bu still, could somebody tell me, is there a chance of some sort of software update or anything else which could help to resolve this issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not going to happen, you hit your panel's OC limit. They marketed the monitor as "up to" 100hz so anything over 60hz is considered within the spec.

EDIT:
Also should mention they will not accept a RMA for hitting 95hz either, remember this is considered normal for them so why should they accept a perfectly good working monitor. The only way you can fix this is to return the monitor to the seller and get a different one.


----------



## Metros

ACER are still not considering their customers, the new X34A uses a different design, however they are still doing the "up to" 100hz feature, I expect it will still contain scan lines, due to being the G-Sync module.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ACER are still not considering their customers, the new X34A uses a more curved panel, however they are still doing the "up to" 100hz feature, I expect it will still contain scan lines, due to being the G-Sync module.


More curved eh? How much we talking? I wonder if this translates to more BLB though.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> More curved eh? How much we talking? I wonder if this translates to more BLB though.


Sorry, here is the difference, I edited my comment

Swivel 30

That is it, according to the specification document


----------



## Chargeit

Based off this review,

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm

Acer says the, "Up to 100Hz" means,
Quote:


> The reason for the "up to" 100Hz message is because you can customise the maximum refresh rate you want to select in the OSD, in 5Hz increments all the way up to 100Hz.


Sounds to me like they're making it up as they go along. A big reviewer asks them what the "up to" means and it's because you can go up to 100Hz. A normal customer asks and it's because 100Hz isn't guaranteed. I mean, come'on.

Mine does 100Hz, but, I'd of sent it back had it not. Though I can understand not wanting to deal with it if it still hits 95Hz. Just remember, that once you hit the monitors refresh you are no longer working within the range of Gsync. You're even using Vsync, or, running uncapped and getting screen tear.


----------



## MatB4j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtakala*
> 
> Whats the difference between the X34 and (sometimes marked as) X34A models?
> 
> As I understand it, this is the "old" model number:
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.CX0EE.A01
> 
> and this is the new:
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.CX1EE.006


I would like to know the difference as well...I can't find anything in that regard.
Anyone knows?

Considering buying this monitor. "My" e-shop in question has the X34A model listed.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatB4j*
> 
> I would like to know the difference as well...I can't find anything in that regard.
> Anyone knows?
> 
> Considering buying this monitor. "My" e-shop in question has the X34A model listed.


Read that X34A has a pivot, and headphone holder.



No clue about the headphone holder, but, that's a pivot sure enough.

Does this thing even exist? Doesn't look like it does in the states.


----------



## Thetbrett

i read an interesting post in a different forum, can't remember which, that had an interesting idea. This poster claims that BLB is because of the screws being too tight, and that's why it's usually in the corners. They said after loosening the screws ever so slightly that the BLB went away in his monitor. Thoughts? I would assume that if you do this to a new monitor it would void the warranty.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i read an interesting post in a different forum, can't remember which, that had an interesting idea. This poster claims that BLB is because of the screws being too tight, and that's why it's usually in the corners. They said after loosening the screws ever so slightly that the BLB went away in his monitor. Thoughts? I would assume that if you do this to a new monitor it would void the warranty.


This would likely void your warranty. It would be obvious that you messed with the screws since most of them use paint that easily chips. Could it help? Maybe. Though it could also make it worse or do nothing at all. I'd contact Acer about it before taking a screw driver to my $1,300 gaming monitor.


----------



## jazzanova1

First I will say I know literally nothing about monitor calibration.
Please check the pictures of the witcher menu on Acer and Asus below. Asus seems to look overexposed, on Acer the dark circle around Geralt went to lighter background without me noticing it.
On the Asus the transition is in steps, lighter circles. Also the game looks much brighter, just like overexposed pictures. Only of I go with contrast and brightness under 20 the transition from dark background around Geralt to lighter is less distracting.

On Acer this wasn't a problem at all on 50 contrast and 40 brightness..
Also, look at these pictures of witcher menu at 25 brightness.
It only appear on Acer when I add some "dark boost" in the menu.
Even though you can see it on the Acer picture here, it wasn't visible on the screen.

Asus Witcher menu 25 brightness:


Acer Witcher menu 25 brightness:


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> First I will say I know literally nothing about monitor calibration.
> Please check the pictures of the witcher menu on Acer and Asus below. Asus seems to look overexposed, on Acer the dark circle around Geralt went to lighter background without me noticing it.
> On the Asus the transition is in steps, lighter circles. Also the game looks much brighter, just like overexposed pictures. Only of I go with contrast and brightness under 20 the transition from dark background around Geralt to lighter is less distracting.
> 
> On Acer this wasn't a problem at all on 50 contrast and 40 brightness..
> Also, look at these pictures of witcher menu at 25 brightness.
> It only appear on Acer when I add some "dark boost" in the menu.
> Even though you can see it on the Acer picture here, it wasn't visible on the screen.
> 
> Asus Witcher menu 25 brightness:
> 
> 
> Acer Witcher menu 25 brightness:


Wow mine isn't that bad brightness 34ish in every day use i don't notice anything


----------



## cyrax2768

Can someone measure the distance between the two legs on the base? I've looked everywhere and can't find an answer. Trying to see if my Razer Leviathan sound bar would fit in between under the X34. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> First I will say I know literally nothing about monitor calibration.
> Please check the pictures of the witcher menu on Acer and Asus below. Asus seems to look overexposed, on Acer the dark circle around Geralt went to lighter background without me noticing it.
> On the Asus the transition is in steps, lighter circles. Also the game looks much brighter, just like overexposed pictures. Only of I go with contrast and brightness under 20 the transition from dark background around Geralt to lighter is less distracting.
> 
> On Acer this wasn't a problem at all on 50 contrast and 40 brightness..
> Also, look at these pictures of witcher menu at 25 brightness.
> It only appear on Acer when I add some "dark boost" in the menu.
> Even though you can see it on the Acer picture here, it wasn't visible on the screen.
> 
> Asus Witcher menu 25 brightness:
> 
> 
> Acer Witcher menu 25 brightness:


RMA, not acceptable. We pay heaps, we expect heaps.


----------



## gasolin

My gpu was changing speed even with idle use when my predator x34 was at 100 hz and changing my dell U2515H from 60 to 75hz, changing it back to 60hz speed whent back to idle (but still later went back randomly to a higher speed)

someone mentioned why would you do that when you get frame skipping (60 to 75 hz), do we get frasmeskipping going from 60 (old ver,rev) 75hz(new ver,rev) to 100hz

I do how ever pass this test after a few sec (have alto going on in my monitors) http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Wow mine isn't that bad brightness 34ish in every day use i don't notice anything


some wrote updating firmware would help alot on ips,blb and som other thing i can't remember


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> First I will say I know literally nothing about monitor calibration.
> Please check the pictures of the witcher menu on Acer and Asus below. Asus seems to look overexposed, on Acer the dark circle around Geralt went to lighter background without me noticing it.
> On the Asus the transition is in steps, lighter circles. Also the game looks much brighter, just like overexposed pictures. Only of I go with contrast and brightness under 20 the transition from dark background around Geralt to lighter is less distracting.
> 
> On Acer this wasn't a problem at all on 50 contrast and 40 brightness..
> Also, look at these pictures of witcher menu at 25 brightness.
> It only appear on Acer when I add some "dark boost" in the menu.
> Even though you can see it on the Acer picture here, it wasn't visible on the screen.
> 
> Asus Witcher menu 25 brightness:
> 
> 
> Acer Witcher menu 25 brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow mine isn't that bad brightness 34ish in every day use i don't notice anything
Click to expand...

The pictures are overexposed. It isn't that bad in reality.
You can't see the difference: black background around the witcher vs the lighter rest of the screen.
The transition is fluid.
I can definitely see it on the Asus though. There are 3-4 rings behind the witcher with each one getting lighter and that bothers me.

Anything can be done to get rid of the effect?


----------



## jazzanova1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Wow mine isn't that bad brightness 34ish in every day use i don't notice anything
> 
> 
> 
> some wrote updating firmware would help alot on ips,blb and som other thing i can't remember
Click to expand...

How I mentioned above, the pictures are overexposed, it isn't as pronounced.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Can someone measure the distance between the two legs on the base? I've looked everywhere and can't find an answer. Trying to see if my Razer Leviathan sound bar would fit in between under the X34. Thanks in advance!!


The front opening is 21". I think the bar would end up sticking out some, but, should fit in well enough.


----------



## MatB4j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Read that X34A has a pivot, and headphone holder.
> 
> No clue about the headphone holder, but, that's a pivot sure enough.
> 
> Does this thing even exist? Doesn't look like it does in the states.


So my monitor has just arrived and you were right.
X34A has a pivot and a optionally mountable headphone holder.



BTW, I am from Europe and my retailer was offering only this version.
Cheers.


----------



## 7tronic

Hi MatB4j, how do you find it re. blacklight bleed etc.? Does the X34A have a different panel to the X34? I think I read somewhere that it has a newer panel similar to the latest LG, the 34UM88. Keen to pick one up when they came back in stock on amazon.co.uk.


----------



## MatB4j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hi MatB4j, how do you find it re. blacklight bleed etc.? Does the X34A have a different panel to the X34? I think I read somewhere that it has a newer panel similar to the latest LG, the 34UM88. Keen to pick one up when they came back in stock on amazon.co.uk.


Hi, the BLB is OK from my perspective - it is noticeable if you have all black screen. However, I don't notice it while gaming/watching videos.
Several pics for you reference.





I am able to overclock to 100Hz and use the monitor in Gsync+100Hz mode. So far I was able to test this only in Metro 2033 Redux.

I had some problems with Diplayport input - i.e. during gaming the screen flickered and 'said' "DP" as if the Displayport input was just detected.
However, I attribute this to the Displayport cable I used (ROLINE Gold DisplayPort 5m), because after I switched to the 1m cable, that comes with the monitor, the problem was gone.

I don't know about the panel details. If you know where to look, I can check it for you.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

Where did you buy that newer X34A version in Europe?

You can access to the service menu by doing this combination : 5 5 4 4 2 3 5 (6 is On/Off button)
You'll see some useful informations.

Do your monitor suffers of scanlines? (Pendulum Demo at 40-60 fps)

Thanks


----------



## MNiceGuy

Throwing my $0.02 in:

I picked up an X34 with a March 2016 manufacture date. 100Hz easy, no coil whine to speak of, no scan lines, and no banding.

For BLB I would say it's right up to the limit that I'd find acceptable. This is monitor #2 for me as #1 had very bad BLB. It's a little disappointing, especially given the price, but from what I've been seeing on this and the Asus, BLB is going to happen for all but a very lucky few.

I'm personally choosing to write it off to having been spoiled by my Dell U3011 along with the fact I in no way want to pack this thing up and go back to Micro Center.


----------



## MatB4j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Where did you buy that newer X34A version in Europe?
> 
> You can access to the service menu by doing this combination : 5 5 4 4 2 3 5 (6 is On/Off button)
> You'll see some useful informations.
> 
> Do your monitor suffers of scanlines? (Pendulum Demo at 40-60 fps)
> 
> Thanks


I notice the scanlines in that demo while using Gsync - it is most perceivable when I get close to the monitor.
Once I sit back to my normal position it is only noticeable when I focus pretty hard.

Here is the pic of the service screen for what it is worth.


Also, the date on my box says "Mar 2016".


----------



## Thetbrett

got my replacement today, and guess what? Just as bad BLB. Previous was Feb build, this one march. This is going back too and I am considering a refund. Just not good enough for a premium product.


----------



## Thetbrett




----------



## Chargeit

What I love about these gaming monitors and BLB/IPS glow is I own two "21.5", IPS, Glossy, 1080p" acer monitors that I paid $120 & $130 for which have zero BLB or IPS glow. Yet, they can't get it right on a $800, or $1,300 monitor. The hell guys?


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatB4j*
> 
> Hi, the BLB is OK from my perspective - it is noticeable if you have all black screen. However, I don't notice it while gaming/watching videos.
> Several pics for you reference.
> 
> I am able to overclock to 100Hz and use the monitor in Gsync+100Hz mode. So far I was able to test this only in Metro 2033 Redux.
> 
> I had some problems with Diplayport input - i.e. during gaming the screen flickered and 'said' "DP" as if the Displayport input was just detected.
> However, I attribute this to the Displayport cable I used (ROLINE Gold DisplayPort 5m), because after I switched to the 1m cable, that comes with the monitor, the problem was gone.
> 
> I don't know about the panel details. If you know where to look, I can check it for you.


Cheers for the reply MatB4j; I sent an email to Acer re. panel used in the 'A' model. From what I read the newer LG panel is a lot better than the previous model(s), so it would be great if Acer are also using the newer one.


----------



## x3sphere

Newer LG panel has a more aggressive curve radius. If the curve radius is the same as the old panel on the 'A' model I would imagine it has not been changed.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What I love about these gaming monitors and BLB/IPS glow is I own two "21.5", IPS, Glossy, 1080p" acer monitors that I paid $120 & $130 for which have zero BLB or IPS glow. Yet, they can't get it right on a $800, or $1,300 monitor. The hell guys?


You have a good point there. I'm looking at my el-cheapo Samsung TV which has no apparent BLB but my $1250 Acer does.

The BLB is definitely there at night with a dark image but as others have said I don't notice it during gaming. The Asus I returned had noticeable BLB during the day with medium/dark images. I just couldn't stomach that.

As it stands, the Predator still has enough pros to offset its disappointing con. The new format is wonderful for productive work (I am a telecommuter) while the resolution is low enough that my ancient work laptop can push it at 60Hz

Gaming is this thing's ace in the hole. As I expected, it significantly changes the experience; breathing new life into old games. At this point I don't know that I could go back to my previous screen.

Perhaps stating the obvious, but I think these new high-speed panels, in general, are having QC issues. When I returned my Asus, there were already two Asus and an Acer (none 21:9 though) sitting on the returns cart in the middle of the day. The employee working the counter said the return rate was rather high and even a half-hearted poke at Google will substantiate that.

I suppose one could make the drive to a brick and mortar and check the monitor for the known flaws before leaving. If it doesn't pass the test than no sale. I suspect the store will not appreciate you for doing it but if it's that important - you know what they say about making omelettes.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*


Dumb question: the white dot near the center is not expected?


----------



## Chargeit

I bet they get a lot of returns. If I just had to drive down to the store and return one I'd likely flip them until I got the right one. As is I have to do shipping and all that. Be out of a monitor for a few weeks (Well, be on smaller ones). Just not worth the effort unless it's really bad.

One thing though, my XB270HU's BLB went away over time. When I first got it the BLB was much more visible then it currently is. I'm hoping this X34 will do the same. Though I'm kind of feeling like the BLB has gotten worse over the last month instead of improving. Guess the screens can settle both ways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatB4j*
> 
> I notice the scanlines in that demo while using Gsync - it is most perceivable when I get close to the monitor.
> Once I sit back to my normal position it is only noticeable when I focus pretty hard.
> 
> Here is the pic of the service screen for what it is worth.
> 
> 
> Also, the date on my box says "Mar 2016".


I checked Normal X34 service menu and it's the same as yours. Looks like it is the same panel and all.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Dumb question: the white dot near the center is not expected?


lol.cursor


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Was going to ask if the monitors still have QC issues after that recall, guess they still do looking at this page. I've seen the x34a on amazon for over £100 more than the normal x34 but the only differences seem to be stand features. Wanting to pick up an ultra wide in a couple of months.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> lol.cursor


Told you it was a dumb question








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Was going to ask if the monitors still have QC issues after that recall, guess they still do looking at this page. I've seen the x34a on amazon for over £100 more than the normal x34 but the only differences seem to be stand features. Wanting to pick up an ultra wide in a couple of months.


Mine seems to be doing just fine. I'm going on the second week of using it 8+ hours per weekday (I use it for work during the day). So far there's nothing negative to report other than the light bleed which is noticeable at times but oh well. It's by no means horrible.

I am extraordinarily anal about electronics, especially when they're on the upper end of the cost spectrum like the Predator but really the pros are still outweighing the cons (light bleed) to such a degree that I'm not concerned about it. All things considered, I can put my hand in the air and say I'm satisfied.

If there were another similar screen that had perfect back lighting, all the same features, for approximately the same cost then yeah - I'd be upset. The only direct competition that I'm aware of is the Asus PG38Q which is the same panel and comes with it's own issues.

If light bleed is something you're especially sensitive to then I'd say look elsewhere or wait.


----------



## jazzanova1

What I noticed right away was that Acer had much better gamma than the Asus. You can't even adjust the gamma oin the Asus monitor menu. I was able to lower it in witcher 3, bit even at the lowest setting it still was a bit too high.
Acer was good without any adjustments. At least in the witcher.


----------



## TheGovernment

So my x34 has been on for about 6 months now, 24/7 running a stable 100hz oc and no issues at all. Other than the power going out a few times, I've never yet **** it off or put it to sleep. My nephew came over today and played through doom in 12 hours lol.... man doom looks awesome on it!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> So my x34 has been on for about 6 months now, 24/7 running a stable 100hz oc and no issues at all. Other than the power going out a few times, I've never yet **** it off or put it to sleep. My nephew came over today and played through doom in 12 hours lol.... man doom looks awesome on it!


how is your back light bleed?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> So my x34 has been on for about 6 months now, 24/7 running a stable 100hz oc and no issues at all. Other than the power going out a few times, I've never yet **** it off or put it to sleep. My nephew came over today and played through doom in 12 hours lol.... man doom looks awesome on it!


Did you end up using Flawless Widescreen for Doom? WSGF lists that at 21:9 there is a subtle aspect problem with the HUD and weapons. Is that your experience as well?


----------



## Mannymal

Ordered this from a seller on Amazon. I tried looking for the newer X34a but that doesn't seem available in any retailer in the US.

Here's hoping I win the QC lottery!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Did you end up using Flawless Widescreen for Doom? WSGF lists that at 21:9 there is a subtle aspect problem with the HUD and weapons. Is that your experience as well?


I decided to pick up Doom. For reference:

21:9 is supported by the game itself but the weapon and HUD is slightly stretched. Flawless Widescreen fixes it right up.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> how is your back light bleed?


It seem about average as to what everyone posts. You can see it on a completely black screen but playing games or anything else, it's not noticeable.
Also, yes the doom hud is a bit weird but I don't care enough to change it. But man does it play fast and fun!!


----------



## Martha Stewart

So these are $999 on the Acer refurb store.....

Worth playing the lottery on a refurb (maybe the issues were fixed and re packaged ?)

So

$999 refurb vs $1220 brand new?


----------



## yungtiger

After reading through this thread and doing some research I took the plunge and bought one of these from Amazon. Before I get it, are there any diagnostic tests or tools I should install? I know that I should test to see if I can overclock the monitor to 100hz, and then run the pendulum test to look for screen tearing. I also read I should look for the level of BHB and see if I can hear coil whine. I know I should check for dead pixels, but is there a preferred tool for that (I know Google can help with that)?

I apologize for my naivete, I've only had 2 monitors and this is the first I've bought in over 10 years (and the ones before that came with a pre-built computer so I've never bought a monitor ever.)


----------



## banZi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yungtiger*
> 
> Before I get it, are there any diagnostic tests or tools I should install?


I'd like to know this as well. Ordered yesterday, should arrive in 48 hours according to the tracking.


----------



## blackreplica

Hey guys,

I just registered on this forum to post my experience since this pretty much seems to be the most popular x34 discussion thread on the web (and before buying the monitor I read every single post to understand it's issues)

I wanted this monitor very badly for quite some time but because of all the problems people were having, I held off but finally caved in last week and picked up a March 2016 production X34.

A summary of my experiences are as follows:

1) Backlight bleed - on a black screen with high brightness, most noticeable top left and bottom left. Its slightly bothersome under these circumstances only, at normal brightness i wouldn't consider it an issue at all. Honestly in using the monitor normally, I would never even have realised it was there. There is ever so little in the top right and bottom right corner but I'm really nitpicking here, I think every monitor is like this. I would give the noticable BLB a 7/10 on the left side and 9/10 for the right

2) Overclocks to 100hz without issue. I was half expecting the screen to explode, or warp and melt before my eyes. Nothing. I spent the next 20 mins double and triple checking that I actually did it correctly asking myself "how come nothing went wrong??"

3) Coil Whine - Put up a white page at 100Hz. I had my ear to the back of the monitor. Nothing

4) nvidia pendulum demo - Ok so I'm on a GTX 680 (an extremely ****ty card for a monitor like this) so there's no g sync right? Not sure if it matters but I ran the demo, locked the FPS to 20, then 40-60...tried every combination of sync on, off and g sync on with my eyeballs touching the monitor screen and I can't see a damn thing as far as scan lines go

I'm super happy with the monitor and love every minute using it. So far I've been playing a little Fallout 4 Far Harbor on it and other than the horrendous frame rate I'm getting with my gtx 680, all is good and nothing seems to be wrong at all. I hope the reliability holds up but I just wanted to throw my opinion in here and say that it's so far so good.

The only little niggle I have with the monitor is related to the anti glare coating which I feel could be weaker. This is likely my personal taste though as I came from an 27 inch Apple Cinema Display which was totally glossy (and reflective) but I loved the pop from that screen. As far as typical monitors go, I don't think apple style glossy displays even exist anymore and I must say compared to other monitors I've seen, the anti glare coating on the x34 isn't nearly as bad...but if there was an x34 with no anti glare coating at all, I'd totally jump on that


----------



## MNiceGuy

I'm having an interesting problem with my X34 that I'm hoping someone can help me out with.

I use mine for work as well. Currently I'm using an HP EliteBook along with an HP dock to connect to the X34 via Display Port. The older Intel HD 4000 graphics seem to drive the full 3440x1400 @ 60Hz without hassle.

Occasionally though I need to present my desktop to a colleague via Lync/Skype/GoTo. Typically when I do this I drop my resolution to something that will scale well even for those using older machines with 1600x900 (or similar) displays. Regardless I need to get to something 16:9 so none of those applications will 'squish' my 21:9 to 16:9.

No matter what I do, the image is stretching on the screen when a lower (and narrower aspect) resolution is selected. I've tried both the "Aspect" and "1:1" options in the X34's OSD without success. I also tried forcing "Maintain Aspect Ratio" in the Intel Graphics Control Panel without any effect.

Does anyone else have this problem?

EDIT:

I hooked up to a machine running an Nvidia GPU and sure enough, pillar-boxes to the correct aspect as expected. Something with the older Intel stuff it seems then.

Any ideas?


----------



## Asus11

hey guys do you have a fix for youtube vids?

most vids have black bars on the sides also blu ray playback isnt 100% as its stretched, using cyberlink software

also is there anyway to know Gsync is on and working? with my Rog swift the led on the monitor used to turn red to indicate G sync had enabled and is working

thanksd


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> hey guys do you have a fix for youtube vids?
> 
> most vids have black bars on the sides also blu ray playback isnt 100% as its stretched, using cyberlink software
> 
> also is there anyway to know Gsync is on and working? with my Rog swift the led on the monitor used to turn red to indicate G sync had enabled and is working
> 
> thanksd


Try this extension for youtube (works only on chrome though): https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ultrawide-video/lngfncacljheahfpahadgipefkbagpdl

I haven't heard about one for FF but you might want to check around for something similar, it's been a while since I last checked.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I'm having an interesting problem with my X34 that I'm hoping someone can help me out with.
> 
> I use mine for work as well. Currently I'm using an HP EliteBook along with an HP dock to connect to the X34 via Display Port. The older Intel HD 4000 graphics seem to drive the full 3440x1400 @ 60Hz without hassle.
> 
> Occasionally though I need to present my desktop to a colleague via Lync/Skype/GoTo. Typically when I do this I drop my resolution to something that will scale well even for those using older machines with 1600x900 (or similar) displays. Regardless I need to get to something 16:9 so none of those applications will 'squish' my 21:9 to 16:9.
> 
> No matter what I do, the image is stretching on the screen when a lower (and narrower aspect) resolution is selected. I've tried both the "Aspect" and "1:1" options in the X34's OSD without success. I also tried forcing "Maintain Aspect Ratio" in the Intel Graphics Control Panel without any effect.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I hooked up to a machine running an Nvidia GPU and sure enough, pillar-boxes to the correct aspect as expected. Something with the older Intel stuff it seems then.
> 
> Any ideas?


Turned out to be an ancient display driver on the work laptop. Upgrading to the latest version resolved the issue completely.


----------



## yungtiger

Got mine a couple days ago, and only one complaint so far. My monitor was built April 2016, so one of the later ones so far.

Overclocked my monitor to 100 hz no problem. Checked for dead pixels, didn't see any. Can't hear any coil whine. Typical backlight bleed from what I've read. No real bleed in the right corners of the monitor but most prominent in the upper left followed by the lower right. I'll post those later at night.

The only thing I see are consistent (scan lines?) at the top of my monitor regardless of what I was playing. The top line very clearly lags behind the rest of the display in anything involving movement. I could see the same thing in Stardew Valley (not a very graphic intensive game) where any movement could cause the top line of the screen to fall behind. It could be caused by my crappy 780 that I'll upgrade in a couple months or so with the 1080. I posted a picture and yes its a crappy one. I don't have shades and yes I know I'm using a phone camera. The point is to show that the top line is visibly lagging even in a bad picture. But here is the picture:



I'm debating if this is an issue worth returning it for since I'm happy with the other aspects of the monitor. Plus I'm not sure if its caused by the monitor itself or the subpar graphics card currently.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yungtiger*
> 
> Got mine a couple days ago, and only one complaint so far. My monitor was built April 2016, so one of the later ones so far.
> 
> Overclocked my monitor to 100 hz no problem. Checked for dead pixels, didn't see any. Can't hear any coil whine. Typical backlight bleed from what I've read. No real bleed in the right corners of the monitor but most prominent in the upper left followed by the lower right. I'll post those later at night.
> 
> The only thing I see are consistent (scan lines?) at the top of my monitor regardless of what I was playing. The top line very clearly lags behind the rest of the display in anything involving movement. I could see the same thing in Stardew Valley (not a very graphic intensive game) where any movement could cause the top line of the screen to fall behind. It could be caused by my crappy 780 that I'll upgrade in a couple months or so with the 1080. I posted a picture and yes its a crappy one. I don't have shades and yes I know I'm using a phone camera. The point is to show that the top line is visibly lagging even in a bad picture. But here is the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating if this is an issue worth returning it for since I'm happy with the other aspects of the monitor. Plus I'm not sure if its caused by the monitor itself or the subpar graphics card currently.


My 1st monitor had the same issue, Scanlines no matter what, I returned it, 2nd one had it a lot less, returned it, got a 3rd (a refurb this time) and no scanlines. If you have the chance to return it and are feeling like playing the lottery, there is a chance you will get a better one.


----------



## yungtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> My 1st monitor had the same issue, Scanlines no matter what, I returned it, 2nd one had it a lot less, returned it, got a 3rd (a refurb this time) and no scanlines. If you have the chance to return it and are feeling like playing the lottery, there is a chance you will get a better one.


The thing that makes me hesitant is that it literally is at the top of the screen, maybe the top millimeter. Its not exactly an area I stare at during normal usage but the displacement of the image is just enough for me to notice it in my peripheral vision when playing games. Plus now its one of those things where I can't unsee it now that my attention has been drawn to it. Glad to know that its "normal" though and that this issue has been discussed previously.



Added in the backlight bleed. On a black with 100% brightness. Don't really notice it otherwise. Took it from a screenshot from a video since as people have said taking a picture tends to overexpose it.


----------



## banZi

Quite the upgrade from my old 23" TN monitor. It feels like sitting down in the cockpit of a spaceship.

100hz, no coilwhine as I can hear, no scanlines during pendelum and honestly, I dont think I even would've noticed the slight lightbleed unless It was for this forum.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Has anyone had a problem with banding on theirs? I noticed a horizontal band near the top of the screen where everything was slightly darker than the rest of the display. I think I missed it originally because I had a detailed background image but on a simple, solid image it was obvious.

I took that one back and, with laptop in tow, asked if I could try the replacement before leaving the store. We opened a new X34 and that one had the same problem. It was undeniable as several of us standing there all saw it plain as day. I asked for yet another X34 to be brought out and that one also had the issue albeit to a much lesser degree.

At that point I was tired of spending so much of my personal time playing the ultrawide lottery I just brought that one home.

My experiences so far seem to suggest there are two types of monitors out there: high quality, great color, no BLB, no banding, but slow (ex: Dell UltraSharp) or fast and fluid with questionable quality everywhere else (X34)

At the end of the day, I do enjoy the X34. I am very anal about this sort of thing; especially when the price tag has 4 or more digits. It really says something about the Ultrawide/GSync experience as I feel I'm overlooking quite a lot while still being satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Well im up and running on one.







along also got my office finally finished. Having afew weird issues with myn though.. Iv had the screen turn off and turn back on while playing. Also while playing my fps went to 0 and 1 fps and pretty much everything started freezing on me. mouse pointer everything.. Not sure what the deal is. Reinstalled drivers with ddu and tryed afew fixes like pcie link state power manager i turned off. Anyone else get this? anyways love the way it looks and man the games play sooo nice.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

So it seems the solution to my scan lines was to add a 2nd 980 ti for sli lol. Fallout 4 and overwatch were the two most noticeable with scan lines and now they are gone. Hmm weird.


----------



## Badexample

Anybody on there found some good Benchmarks with this silly resolution with the GTX 1080?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Anybody on there found some good Benchmarks with this silly resolution with the GTX 1080?


http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-a-look-at-4k-ultra-wide-gaming/


----------



## Wiluven

I've had this monitor in my shopping cart for a few days but having problems pulling the trigger. Every time I'm close I read a negative review or horror story.

ugh.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiluven*
> 
> I've had this monitor in my shopping cart for a few days but having problems pulling the trigger. Every time I'm close I read a negative review or horror story.
> 
> ugh.


You'll get that with anything you plan to buy. Especially monitors and tvs. Most likely you'll be mostly happy.


----------



## ltadi84

guys, where to find this wallpaper which is on box of this monitor, cannot find it, i dont even know what game is this


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with banding on theirs? I noticed a horizontal band near the top of the screen where everything was slightly darker than the rest of the display. I think I missed it originally because I had a detailed background image but on a simple, solid image it was obvious.
> 
> I took that one back and, with laptop in tow, asked if I could try the replacement before leaving the store. We opened a new X34 and that one had the same problem. It was undeniable as several of us standing there all saw it plain as day. I asked for yet another X34 to be brought out and that one also had the issue albeit to a much lesser degree.
> 
> At that point I was tired of spending so much of my personal time playing the ultrawide lottery I just brought that one home.
> 
> My experiences so far seem to suggest there are two types of monitors out there: high quality, great color, no BLB, no banding, but slow (ex: Dell UltraSharp) or fast and fluid with questionable quality everywhere else (X34)
> 
> At the end of the day, I do enjoy the X34. I am very anal about this sort of thing; especially when the price tag has 4 or more digits. It really says something about the Ultrawide/GSync experience as I feel I'm overlooking quite a lot while still being satisfied with the purchase.


I think I incorrectly used the term "banding" to describe what I'm seeing. Here's an example borrowed from the net but very representative of my X34. Anyone else seeing this? The Windows 10 shut down screen really makes it apparent due to its soild, medium-grey background.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> So it seems the solution to my scan lines was to add a 2nd 980 ti for sli lol. Fallout 4 and overwatch were the two most noticeable with scan lines and now they are gone. Hmm weird.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-owners-club/370#post_24609304
I was active on this thread a while back. Thought I'd return to have a look.

If you have set a 100Hz overclock on the monitor, then 60fps and below you will see the scanlines.
If you have set a 85Hz overclock on the monitor, then 50fps and below you will see the scanlines.
Etc.
This is assuming that G-sync is ON in the NVCP.

This explains why when you add a second card, the scanlines go away.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-a-look-at-4k-ultra-wide-gaming/


This confirms that I'll be waiting to get a 1080Ti before purchasing a 1440p Ultrawide monitor. Need a single card that actually pushes the screen to it's potential.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> This confirms that I'll be waiting to get a 1080Ti before purchasing a 1440p Ultrawide monitor. Need a single card that actually pushes the screen to it's potential.


My opinion is, GTX 1080 is perfect for X34 with G-Sync enabled, which makes games smooth even @ >40 fps.









But ofcourse im going to upgrade 1080 to Ti version right after it launched.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> My opinion is, GTX 1080 is perfect for X34 with G-Sync enabled, which makes games smooth even @ >40 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ofcourse im going to upgrade 1080 to Ti version right after it launched.


I'll just wait, save up some money, and get both. That way when I experience the glory of an Ultrawide it'll be perfect!


----------



## x3sphere

X34P coming: https://imgur.com/a/Lw8CX

Apparently it's native 100 Hz refresh, more aggressive curve as well.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> X34P coming: https://imgur.com/a/Lw8CX
> 
> Apparently it's native 100 Hz refresh, more aggressive curve as well.


It looks like it's using the new LG34UC98/88's panel which might yield less BLB, and possibly DP1.3 as someone hinted after a conversation with an Acer rep at Computex. It also has a matte finish, so people who held out on the X34 because of its complaints might find a winner in the X34P. My next upgrade will be OLED so fingers crossed in 2017


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> X34P coming: https://imgur.com/a/Lw8CX
> 
> Apparently it's native 100 Hz refresh, more aggressive curve as well.


Looks like they changed the back of it up as well. Damn that looks nice!


----------



## mtakala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Looks like they changed the back of it up as well. Damn that looks nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> X34P coming: https://imgur.com/a/Lw8CX
> 
> Apparently it's native 100 Hz refresh, more aggressive curve as well.


It doesn't actually say "native 100 Hz" anywhere. Which LG product uses the same panel, and what is the refresh rate there?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtakala*
> 
> It doesn't actually say "native 100 Hz" anywhere. Which LG product uses the same panel, and what is the refresh rate there?


The LG 34UC98 does - and it's a 60Hz panel. People are getting carried away here, it is more than likely that the X34P will use exactly the same panel as the 34UC98 (and Acer XR342CK) which is a 60Hz part. Acer reps may be innocently claiming '100Hz native' simply because it is guaranteed to support this out of the box and/or comes set at 100Hz by default. That does not mean it is a 'native 100Hz panel'.


----------



## Triniboi82

Always upsetting that they come up with these 'changes' after you buy the damn thing. New version looks gorgeous with the brushed aluminum finish & the stand looks like it has a headphone holder built in.

No complaints about my panel as it's perfect but slightly regretting not holding out till end of the year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I'll just wait, save up some money, and get both. That way when I experience the glory of an Ultrawide it'll be perfect!


Patience always wins, you're a smart shopper.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I'll just wait, save up some money, and get both. That way when I experience the glory of an Ultrawide it'll be perfect!


If you get hit a by a falling refrigerator before then? You will die never knowing the pleasures of Ultrawide.
Moral of the story? Life is short- if you have the money Dont wait.


----------



## immortalkings

the Cycle of waiting will never end.. if there are new models now and you decide to wait and after a few months of release then announced another new model of hardware and you wait again for its release.. there's no end to it.

sometimes closing your browser and stop looking on the internet helps.. don't mind the negative comments on the old hardware if a new hardware comes when you buy the old one..

if you can afford something right now that you want.. get it.. enjoy it..


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I don't see me upgrading from this monitor for quite awhile...not until like OLED ultrawide becomes a thing. This just has everything I could want.....and I can never use another monitor that doesn't have gysnc.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Just wondering if anyone has had this problem. When on webpages ill get a slight flicker on the very left and right sides of my screen, it will just get a bit brighter for like a ms. Everything else is flawless little to no blb, no coilwine, 100mhz and is just amazing looking. But every now and again on darker webpages it will give that flicker. It might be the dynamic contrast. Because my 2nd profile for view webpages with low blue light and everything turned down it doesnt do it. Only when in dynamic contrast and OD set to extreme. Will test more but thought Id ask.


----------



## sofakng

Has there been any progress in the scanline issue?

I've just purchased an X34 and when G-Sync is enabled I have scanlines on the left side of the screen like everybody else. I'm tempted to return it and try another one but it seems like ALL of the X34 have this issue or am I wrong?

The biggest problem is that I absolutely LOVE this monitor besides that problem and I don't think I can return it and go back to my 24" TN panel...









(I also know that the newer X34P is coming out, but nobody knows when that will be released and I'm guessing Q1 2017 at the earliest)


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> Has there been any progress in the scanline issue?
> 
> I've just purchased an X34 and when G-Sync is enabled I have scanlines on the left side of the screen like everybody else. I'm tempted to return it and try another one but it seems like ALL of the X34 have this issue or am I wrong?
> 
> The biggest problem is that I absolutely LOVE this monitor besides that problem and I don't think I can return it and go back to my 24" TN panel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also know that the newer X34P is coming out, but nobody knows when that will be released and I'm guessing Q1 2017 at the earliest)


Every monitor is different, if the scanlines aren't as prominent and you think you can put up with it, keep it. If you think a $1300 monitor shouldn't have any, you will have to return it and play the lottery. It took me 3 tries to get one with almost zero scanlines.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> Has there been any progress in the scanline issue?
> 
> I've just purchased an X34 and when G-Sync is enabled I have scanlines on the left side of the screen like everybody else. I'm tempted to return it and try another one but it seems like ALL of the X34 have this issue or am I wrong?
> 
> The biggest problem is that I absolutely LOVE this monitor besides that problem and I don't think I can return it and go back to my 24" TN panel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also know that the newer X34P is coming out, but nobody knows when that will be released and I'm guessing Q1 2017 at the earliest)


There is NO solution for scanlines as of yet, as Acer said it is just how the "technology" works (right now). Maybe once they make native 100Hz+ panels we won't see scanlines anymore, but for now until they keep pushing such high refresh rates out of a 60Hz native panel there is no "fix".


----------



## Triggah

Yay another club to join. Recieved a predator x34a revised model monday. And im absolutely loving this *beast* of a monitor. I was super skeptical buying this, since I really don't like the fact you'd have to play the ''lottery'' to get a prime exsamble, when they're tagged at these prices. Payed 8990 Dkk roughly ~ 1365$.

The BLB is close to not existing.
Zero to none IPS glow.
No coilwhine AT ALL. There's no noise at all from this monitor basicly.
No color bending.
No ghosting.
No scanlines.

It does only go to 95 hz with my gtx 970, but im not sure if this is hardware/cable related, since my 970 only have mini DP outputs i had to get a mini DP > DP cable and they did not have any high quality ones. The screen overclocks fine to 100hz but when i set the refresh rate in nvidia control panel it shows a black screen with a flashing bar on top going into 100hz. It does not even hit 96hz with a custom resolution setting. So I ain't sure. But whatever nothing is perfect and im happy about the product I've gotten. Which is the most important part. And this screen in gta 5 > DAMN SON.









I run at 45 brightness 51 contrast. Standard RBG

Definetly not using my time on RMA for a mean 5Hz even though it would have been nice seing this at full potential.


----------



## Ikarusflug

Someone knows if the new x34a still has issues with scanlines?


----------



## sofakng

I think somebody posted about the X34A and it also had the scanline problem. Don't quote me on that though.

Anyways, I've gone ahead and ordered another panel from Best Buy to see if it's any different than my Amazon panel. I figure if the Best Buy one is the same I can at least easily return it to the store and then decide what I want to do with the Amazon one. It's such a pity because the panel is really great in all other aspects (backlight bleed, 100 Hz overclock, etc).

@Triggah - Did you try another cable just to make sure that's not the problem? It sounds like 95 Hz is your panels limit, but I would try another brand cable just to make sure.


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> @Triggah - Did you try another cable just to make sure that's not the problem? It sounds like 95 Hz is your panels limit, but I would try another brand cable just to make sure.


I did not try another cable, since im getting a more beafy gtx in half a month and with that I'll be using a high quality DP>DP cable. Im naturally gonna see if it makes a difference but if the limitations is on the monitor, im gonna live with that


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had this problem. When on webpages ill get a slight flicker on the very left and right sides of my screen, it will just get a bit brighter for like a ms. Everything else is flawless little to no blb, no coilwine, 100mhz and is just amazing looking. But every now and again on darker webpages it will give that flicker. It might be the dynamic contrast. Because my 2nd profile for view webpages with low blue light and everything turned down it doesnt do it. Only when in dynamic contrast and OD set to extreme. Will test more but thought Id ask.


I've been pretty active on this thread and this is the first time I'm hearing your problem. I haven't noticed this issue with my X34.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> Yay another club to join. Recieved a predator x34a revised model monday. And im absolutely loving this *beast* of a monitor. I was super skeptical buying this, since I really don't like the fact you'd have to play the ''lottery'' to get a prime exsamble, when they're tagged at these prices. Payed 8990 Dkk roughly ~ 1365$.
> 
> The BLB is close to not existing.
> Zero to none IPS glow.
> No coilwhine AT ALL. There's no noise at all from this monitor basicly.
> No color bending.
> No ghosting.
> No scanlines.
> 
> It does only go to 95 hz with my gtx 970, but im not sure if this is hardware/cable related, since my 970 only have mini DP outputs i had to get a mini DP > DP cable and they did not have any high quality ones. The screen overclocks fine to 100hz but when i set the refresh rate in nvidia control panel it shows a black screen with a flashing bar on top going into 100hz. It does not even hit 96hz with a custom resolution setting. So I ain't sure. But whatever nothing is perfect and im happy about the product I've gotten. Which is the most important part. And this screen in gta 5 > DAMN SON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definetly not using my time on RMA for a mean 5Hz even though it would have been nice seing this at full potential.


How did you test for scanlines?


----------



## sofakng

@Mountainlifter, I think I've read all of the important posts in this thread (and your testing posts which were really great) but I might have missed something.

Did you find that the scanlines vary between panels? (i.e. did you try more than one panel?)


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> How did you test for scanlines?


I ran the tool monitor test and took a very close look in Gta5 and cities skylines to confirm none. Also set my g-sync to both full and window mode.

http://www.passmark.com/products/monitortest.htm


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> @Mountainlifter, I think I've read all of the important posts in this thread (and your testing posts which were really great) but I might have missed something.
> 
> Did you find that the scanlines vary between panels? (i.e. did you try more than one panel?)


@sofakng I didn't get to check out more than the panel I own. So, what I know comes from what people said on the forums. The answer to whether scanlines vary between panels is both a yes and a no. The majority of owners do have scanlines but do not have a consistent method to test for it, don't care about it or just don't see it. But a couple of folks on this thread posted pics of their panels proving no scanlines. SO, a tiny fraction really seem to have no scanlines at all. Ofcouse, all this is based on my reading of this thread and that other thread for the Freesync version which was highjacked by the X34.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> I ran the tool monitor test and took a very close look in Gta5 and cities skylines to confirm none. Also set my g-sync to both full and window mode.
> 
> http://www.passmark.com/products/monitortest.htm


I would suggest this test:

Set the OC on the monitor OSD to 95Hz (since that is your max).
Set refresh rate in NVCP to 95Hz also.
Enable G-sync in NVCP.
Then run the pendulum demo and force the fps to stay at 95, 90, ... 55, 50, 45 for a few seconds at each value. (you can do this by choosing "FPS sliders" at the bottom and then setting min and max to the same value.)
If you start seeing faint lines on the left side of the monitor when you hit 55 fps and below, you have the scanlines issue.
If you suspect that it the pendulum demo itself that is causing the problem, you can try the same on any colorful game of your choice such as Bioshock infinite, Far Cry etc. and limit the fps using some FPS limiter tool .

full details if anyone's interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-owners-club/370#post_24609304


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I would suggest this test:
> 
> Set the OC on the monitor OSD to 95Hz (since that is your max).
> Enable G-sync in NVCP.
> Then run the pendulum demo and force the fps to stay at 95, 90, ... 55, 50, 45 for a few seconds at each value. (you can do this by choosing "FPS sliders" at the bottom and then setting min and max to the same value.)
> If you start seeing faint lines on the left side of the monitor when you hit 55 fps and below, you have the scanlines issue.
> If you suspect that it the pendulum demo itself that is causing the problem, you can try the same on any colorful game of your choice such as Bioshock infinite, Far Cry etc. and limit the fps using some FPS limiter tool .
> 
> full details if anyone's interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-owners-club/370#post_24609304


I ran the test like you posted and I could confirm that there's infact scanlines going below 50 fps. Not really noticeable unless you sit super close to the screen. Tell me, will this only occur in games if u run below 50 fps or how exactly does it work?


----------



## Anti-Hero

Received my new X34 yesterday. My unit, April 2016 build, doesn't exhibit any of the QA/QC problems people typical post about. It OC's to 100Hz, no immediately apparent scanlines (and I'm not going to hunt for them), no coil whine, and the bleed is acceptable to me.

However, I do have 1 dead pixel, 1 dust speck, and the top and left sides of the monitor have a red tint to them while viewing pure white content. Are these issues pretty common? I'm leery about playing the panel lottery for these panel defects since the monitor ticks all the boxes in the issues that really matter.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> I ran the test like you posted and I could confirm that there's infact scanlines going below 50 fps. Not really noticeable unless you sit super close to the screen. Tell me, will this only occur in games if u run below 50 fps or how exactly does it work?


sorry, I added an extra step there. Did you also set the refresh rate to 95 Hz in the NVCP?

Very roughly, it works like this:
If you set 95Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 55fps. (But there will be faint scanlines above 55fps.)
If you set 90Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 50fps.
If you set 85Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 45fps.
etc.

In each case, the refresh rate in NVCP will presumably be at the max OC'd rate also.

EDIT: On my monitor, I have the monitor OC'd to 100Hz, and the NVCP refresh rate is 100Hz too. Then, when running games with VRR/GSync On, when the game drops to even 60fps, I can see prominent scanlines. One way to circumvent this issue is to have a beefy setup that runs all games you are interested in playing at 60fps or above. Even then, when the game loads the gpu as when rendering smoke, the game will occasionally drop to 60fps and below and the scanlines will be glaring. Also, during low Fps loading screens it will be visible.


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> sorry, I added an extra step there. Did you also set the refresh rate to 95 Hz in the NVCP?
> 
> Very roughly, it works like this:
> If you set 95Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 55fps. (But there will be faint scanlines above 55fps.)
> If you set 90Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 50fps.
> If you set 85Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 45fps.
> etc.
> 
> In each case, the refresh rate in NVCP will presumably be at the max OC'd rate also.


The refresh rate was set to 95Hz in NVCP. The lines does appear going to under 50 fps in pendulum. NOT at 50 but starts at 45 fps.
And they are impossible to spot unless you sit with your eyes peeled up towards the screen and my eyesight is superb. It may be worse for some.

Anyway is this not kinda like hunting for defects instead of just enjoying the product? (taking into consideration that this issue is the same overall, and not diversified by each monitor.)


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> The refresh rate was set to 95Hz in NVCP. The lines does appear going to under 50 fps in pendulum. NOT at 50 but starts at 45 fps.
> And they are impossible to spot unless you sit with your eyes peeled up towards the screen and my eyesight is superb. It may be worse for some.
> 
> Anyway is this not kinda like hunting for defects instead of just enjoying the product? (taking into consideration that this issue is the same overall, and not diversified by each monitor.)


Fair enough, it _is_ like hunting for defects. And I personally wouldn't bother if the scanlines did not turn up while I was gaming.

But on my setup, it does appear at even 60fps very prominently and faintly when the game is between 60 and 80 fps. When the game has bright colors, it can appear even worse.

Furthermore, several users and I "felt" that the lines were very faint when the monitor was purchased but became more prominent in the first three weeks. Either that statement is true or we simply became better at detecting them.

EDIT: For example, GTA V would run anywhere from 45 to 65 fps (using whatever graphics settings I use) and the scanlines were really distracting and I stopped playing it. Now, I got a second gpu for SLi and now I'm in a comfortable 65-95 region and I can play the game again.


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Fair enough, it _is_ like hunting for defects. And I personally wouldn't bother if the scanlines did not turn up while I was gaming.
> 
> But on my setup, it does appear at even 60fps very prominently and faintly when the game is between 60 and 80 fps. When the game has bright colors, it can appear even worse.
> 
> Furthermore, several users and I "felt" that the lines were very faint when the monitor was purchased but became more prominent in the first three weeks. Either that statement is true or we simply became better at detecting them.


I know how you're feeling. But if this is really getting to you, I would return the product and demand a refund or a replacement if you wanna play the lottory again. But remember nothing is perfect.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> I know how you're feeling. But if this is really getting to you, I would return the product and demand a refund or a replacement if you wanna play the lottory again. But remember nothing is perfect.


Actually, I don't feel anything because I am not one to lose sleep because a monitor in my house has a defect. Anyway, I bought the monitor in November in Singapore where we don't have the system of returning products within 30 days. Once purchased, I can only send it the service center even if there is a problem on day one. What I am interested in now is finding out whether future revisions are having the same problem or not. That is why I returned to this thread briefly.


----------



## sofakng

@Mountainlifter, are you sure the OC setting on the monitor itself makes a difference? Are you familiar with EDID information? I assumed that the OC setting on the monitor simply changed the EDID sent to the video card to tell it what refresh rates were available. I didn't think it was actually changing how the panel functioned.

@Triggah, I absolutely understand the idea behind not searching for defects. I was actually very happy with my monitor until I read about the scanlines and then tried the pendulum test for myself. However, I am a perfectionist (which is definitely a flaw in my personality) and I get irked when problems exist like that. I wish I didn't search for it as well, but now that I did I can notice them and it does bother me. However, this monitor is absolutely breathtaking (color accuracy, viewing angles, backlight bleed is fine for me, etc) and I don't think the scanline issue is enough to return it either. I am trying a second panel just to make sure but I'll probably keep one of them just because of how nice it is still.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> @Mountainlifter, are you sure the OC setting on the monitor itself makes a difference? Are you familiar with EDID information? I assumed that the OC setting on the monitor simply changed the EDID sent to the video card to tell it what refresh rates were available. I didn't think it was actually changing how the panel functioned.


Yes, I am sure the OC setting on the monitor makes a difference.
Try this: set your highest OC on the monitor, but keep your NVCP refresh rate at the lowest possible setting. For me, this is 100 and 50 respectively. Use a bright desktop wallpaper and you should be able to see the scanlines on the desktop itself. I used this previously: http://i.imgur.com/SAIGHMl.jpg
Now repeat the same thing but with OC on the monitor OFF (or at one setting above that if you like). Set the _same_ lowest Refresh rate in NVCP and look at the screen again. There will hardly be any lines or they will be very very faint as compared to the previous test.


----------



## sofakng

I'll give that a try when I get home. Thanks!

Did you try creating custom resolutions in the NvCpl? (i.e. disabling monitor OC or setting it low like 60/75 Hz, and then forcing 80 - 100 Hz by creating the custom resolution)

I doubt it would work or help but it's just something I thought of. I'm guessing you already thought of and tried everything but I thought it might be worth mentioning.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> I'll give that a try when I get home. Thanks!
> 
> Did you try creating custom resolutions in the NvCpl? (i.e. disabling monitor OC or setting it low like 60/75 Hz, and then forcing 80 - 100 Hz by creating the custom resolution)
> 
> I doubt it would work or help but it's just something I thought of. I'm guessing you already thought of and tried everything but I thought it might be worth mentioning.


Actually, I did not try that but I vaguely remember someone else reporting that they did and I don't remember what the outcome was. Let me know what happens with that idea. I'll give it a go also on the weekend.


----------



## Asus11

hey guys im in the club!

just wanted to ask becasuse im a noob when it comes to monitors

what test should I run or what should I look out for?

thanks!


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Always upsetting that they come up with these 'changes' after you buy the damn thing. New version looks gorgeous with the brushed aluminum finish & the stand looks like it has a headphone holder built in.
> 
> No complaints about my panel as it's perfect but slightly regretting not holding out till end of the year.
> 
> 
> Patience always wins, you're a smart shopper.


What monitor is this? I was looking at getting the x34 or Asus PG348Q or even a samsung 40 inch 4k since I don't play a ton of games. But then I saw your post while looking around but haven't been able to find any info online matching this photo.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> hey guys im in the club!
> 
> just wanted to ask becasuse im a noob when it comes to monitors
> 
> what test should I run or what should I look out for?
> 
> thanks!


for this monitor, I'd check for dead pixels, color banding (esp. on gray), BLB, frameskipping when the monitor is OC'd to 100Hz (use hardware acceleration in Chrome), and test for scanlines (and figure out how to work around them if you have them).

Other things to look out for are the backlight lighting up only half the screen when waking it up from sleep, some OSD settings not being recorded. Some other tests you can do can be found here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> What monitor is this? I was looking at getting the x34 or Asus PG348Q or even a samsung 40 inch 4k since I don't play a ton of games. But then I saw your post while looking around but haven't been able to find any info online matching this photo.


Is this a even newer revision than x34a or a completly new model? That back finish looks nice!


----------



## Badexample

Need the part # for the new back finish on the monitor. Looks neat.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Need the part # for the new back finish on the monitor. Looks neat.


Its the new X34P it is suppose to be released in Q4. No price has been reveled yet. Its suppose to be 100hz native but has not been confimed yet.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#acer_predator_x34p


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Its the new X34P it is suppose to be released in Q4. No price has been reveled yet. Its suppose to be 100hz native but has not been confimed yet.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#acer_predator_x34p


Damn that looks so sweet. Allmost make me wanna return mine and wait for this but only allmost. daamn Q4 is so far away. I gonna stick with mine on 95 Hz, and maybe sell on used marked later and get the P-version.


----------



## ltadi84

its just same as x34, same spects and all


----------



## Wiluven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltadi84*
> 
> its just same as x34, same spects and all


Kinda. It's a guaranteed 100Hz out of the box instead of 60Hz with an OC feature of up to 100Hz (which not everyone can hit).


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiluven*
> 
> Kinda. It's a guaranteed 100Hz out of the box instead of 60Hz with an OC feature of up to 100Hz (which not everyone can hit).


Also has more curve and a much better OSD.

Seriously the OSD on the X34 is abysmal. And that's coming from a XB271HU user where the OSD is identical, except the buttons are on the front of the panel, rather than under. I really wish the X34 had gone that route. The 34P will have a joystick so that point will be moot.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiluven*
> 
> Kinda. It's a guaranteed 100Hz out of the box instead of 60Hz with an OC feature of up to 100Hz (which not everyone can hit).


Last I heard it was a wrong information from someone who wrongly said "native", as far as I know they are still using a native 60 Hz panel overclocked to 100 Hz.


----------



## ltadi84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Last I heard it was a wrong information from someone who wrongly said "native", as far as I know they are still using a native 60 Hz panel overclocked to 100 Hz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Also has more curve and a much better OSD.
> 
> Seriously the OSD on the X34 is abysmal. And that's coming from a XB271HU user where the OSD is identical, except the buttons are on the front of the panel, rather than under. I really wish the X34 had gone that route. The 34P will have a joystick so that point will be moot.


thats what i saw just moment ago, its 60hz from box... If is more curved or less, you dont see difference cause while gaming you are concentrate in game so that doesn't not make me see no effect or whatever, and other thing is if you use monitor for drawing/photoshoping/desing things then you will be coming across problems with strait lines and other issues


----------



## nyxagamemnon

The X34P Is based on the latest version of LG's curved panel also found in the LG UC98 model. It has more of a curve and minimal blb in the corners. It's LG's latest 34 inch panel. They are probably phasing out the current panels so yeah this update makes sense.


----------



## Ikarusflug

I wait for the x34p, perhaps without scanlines this time.


----------



## Triggah

would have done the same if it weren¨t for the Q4 release, most likely first at the end of the year. Im gonna enjoy my x34a in the meantime. And this one have little to no effect when it comes to scanlines. I did the tests and confimed they were present. But for me to actually see them I gotta stick my eyeballs 1 inch from the screen. And my eyesight is good. This is in my case not a problem at all.


----------



## Extractor

Hi All,

I am an owner of the x34 myself and I was wondering if it is possible to overclock the monitor beyond 100hz at lower resolutions with G-SYNC disabled.

My monitor overclocks @100hz without issues and also has no scanlines.

Many thanks,

EX


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> for this monitor, I'd check for dead pixels, color banding (esp. on gray), BLB, frameskipping when the monitor is OC'd to 100Hz (use hardware acceleration in Chrome), and test for scanlines (and figure out how to work around them if you have them).
> 
> Other things to look out for are the backlight lighting up only half the screen when waking it up from sleep, some OSD settings not being recorded. Some other tests you can do can be found here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/


thanks man will give theses a try also what is colour banding? what am I actually looking for in the colours pics?


----------



## ozzy1925

The new x34p confirmed 100 hz fom the box


----------



## -terabyte-

Well, that's a good news then. No more issues with monitors hitting only 90/95 Hz, it is even more curved and the joystick is a really welcome change. It is also supposed to have less BLB since LG have improved their production process.


----------



## yungtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> thanks man will give theses a try also what is colour banding? what am I actually looking for in the colours pics?


Color banding is when you look across the gradient and you can see the partitions between the colors. So instead of seeing a smooth transition through the colors that blend together, you can see very clear vertical columns of one particular color. One note though try to test the color banding in a browser that isn't Firefox. I've tested the same picture gradients in Firefox and Chrome and in Firefox it looks terrible, but in Chrome it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Wiluven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> The new x34p confirmed 100 hz fom the box


Was going to purchase an X34 - looks like I'm waiting.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiluven*
> 
> Was going to purchase an X34 - looks like I'm waiting.


You'll be waiting for about 6 months.


----------



## Battleneter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> You'll be waiting for about 6 months.


Not so sure.

Here in Australia a few weeks back the X34 dropped in price by around AU$400 to AU$1599 which is way out of sync with the current US price of around US$1220-1299 ish, accounting for the exchange rate and GST it should be around AU$1999.

It may be Aus is over stocked, one single 40 foot containers worth would be a lot in the small Aus market, but it still smells of dumping with this new version looming.

Acer are more likely to exaggerate the time frame imo.


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

I just bought the LG 34UC88B....when this monitor (X34p) comes out the LG will be moved from center to make space for this monster. To hell with waiting, buy one now to get me through the wait IMO. You'll always be waiting for something better. When the x34p comes out the wait will then be for a 144hz IPS 34" ultrawide with gsync. Never ends.


----------



## Battleneter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenMonkies*
> 
> You'll always be waiting for something better. When the x34p comes out the wait will then be for a 144hz IPS 34" ultrawide with gsync. Never ends.


I would usually agree with the waiting statement, however even with some of the X34 issues resolved its clear from user reviews you will still be playing lotto to get a good one.

If you want a 34" G-sync IPS panel there are not exactly a huge amount of options, this next generation model might be something close to perfect which is what one expects when shelling out this kind of money. Lastly Swivel is nice, I actually use it a bit.


----------



## Wiluven

I'll gladly wait 6 months for 100Hz native, swivel, less chance of issues and/or a more perfected product, new style of back (does not face wall), better OSD and most of all, not playing the lottery to decide on what I can and can't 'deal with' for $1300.


----------



## Fiercy

I don't really understand the need for a gaming 34 inch monitor I believe you can't go higher then 27 inch if you want to stay even remotely competitive in online games.

Plus the framerate matters and there is no gpu to drive this monitors at 100hz and SLI sucks who's ever says otherwise isn't really playing wide range of games.

I don't even mention luck of developer support for wide screen.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't really understand the need for a gaming 34 inch monitor I believe you can't go higher then 27 inch if you want to stay even remotely competitive in online games.
> 
> Plus the framerate matters and there is no gpu to drive this monitors at 100hz and SLI sucks who's ever says otherwise isn't really playing wide range of games.
> 
> I don't even mention luck of developer support for wide screen.


Then don't buy one?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenMonkies*
> 
> I just bought the LG 34UC88B....when this monitor (X34p) comes out the LG will be moved from center to make space for this monster. To hell with waiting, buy one now to get me through the wait IMO. You'll always be waiting for something better. When the x34p comes out the wait will then be for a 144hz IPS 34" ultrawide with gsync. Never ends.


How is the LG- heard they got rid of IPS glow and BLB almost all of it. True?


----------



## Wiluven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't really understand the need for a gaming 34 inch monitor I believe you can't go higher then 27 inch if you want to stay even remotely competitive in online games.
> 
> Plus the framerate matters and there is no gpu to drive this monitors at 100hz and SLI sucks who's ever says otherwise isn't really playing wide range of games.
> 
> I don't even mention luck of developer support for wide screen.


A 6700k w/ 1080 will drive this monitor just fine at or near 100FPS, especially with gsync. Additionally, not everyone plays first person shooters competitively or even at all - me being one of them.

To your last point, you'd be surprised at how many games support 20:9 and if they don't, so what - got some black bars on the side which isn't a big deal at all.


----------



## Nicholars

How is the coil whine situation recently?

Considering swapping my X34 for another one, due to coil whine.

But on this monitor the coil whine is medium, I had 3 in total, 1 was worse and the other was almost silent, but then also this one works at 100hz and has relatively ok blacks and whites, still has the usual orange crap on the left on black background, but I think every X34 in existance has similar... I already kept this one out of 3... So I guess my chances of getting one without coil whine, but that does not work at 100hz or has worse BLB or white uniformity, is then not great.

Wish I could just get a monitor and they were all the same, instead of trying to get a compromise....

They should all have similar BLB, white uniformity, no coil whine and work at 100hz considering the RRP... But unfortunately I have to weigh up if its worth swapping this one due to coil whine, as I might then get one thats worse in other ways...


----------



## Piotrasinski

I did have 3 of them(x34) and all of them did suffer from coil whine!What is extremaly annoying!When gaming not a problem but when web browsing it was driving me crazy.I dont mind a bit of back light bleed but that buzzing...!!But i did have a asus pg348q and and the same problem







so it went back for rma:/ now im with out a monitor ! I have email overclockers uk about X34A and it should be less defective than X34 but should i trust it? I will whait for the replacment or refund for the asus and make a decision.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiluven*
> 
> A 6700k w/ 1080 will drive this monitor just fine at or near 100FPS, especially with gsync. Additionally, not everyone plays first person shooters competitively or even at all - me being one of them.
> 
> To your last point, you'd be surprised at how many games support 20:9 and if they don't, so what - got some black bars on the side which isn't a big deal at all.


I started going through my Steam library checking for 21:9 support and so far I've yet to come across a game that doesn't. I've found two so far that have minor HUD stretching (Doom, Bioshock) but Flawless Widescreen fixes that up effortlessly.

I'm currently running a single 1080 on mine and I think the performance is more than adequate. I'm sure there are more resource-demanding games out there that could change that but so far I haven't found any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How is the coil whine situation recently?
> 
> Considering swapping my X34 for another one, due to coil whine.
> 
> But on this monitor the coil whine is medium, I had 3 in total, 1 was worse and the other was almost silent, but then also this one works at 100hz and has relatively ok blacks and whites, still has the usual orange crap on the left on black background, but I think every X34 in existance has similar... I already kept this one out of 3... So I guess my chances of getting one without coil whine, but that does not work at 100hz or has worse BLB or white uniformity, is then not great.
> 
> Wish I could just get a monitor and they were all the same, instead of trying to get a compromise....
> 
> They should all have similar BLB, white uniformity, no coil whine and work at 100hz considering the RRP... But unfortunately I have to weigh up if its worth swapping this one due to coil whine, as I might then get one thats worse in other ways...


If coil whine is your only deal-breaker than I can report my March 2016 build does not suffer from it. Whether or not it's worth the RMA process is up to you. I think the odds of getting one that is completely free of all the known defects is pretty slim. I went through a fair number of these as well and every single one that I saw had a rather high amount of IPS glow as well as a dark horizontal band across the top. Interestingly if you watch YouTube reviews of the X34 you can spot the latter problem although the reviewers either did not notice or didn't care to mention it.

I think the bigger question is whether or not you want to pay top dollar for a product of questionable quality to be on the bleeding edge of gaming monitors. A sales rep where I bought mine summed it up best by relating it to the 680i motherboard of yesteryear. On paper everything looks great but it may take a few go rounds to get one that behaves itself. Even then it may not be a smooth ride.

Personally, I ended up with one where the problems were less apparent than the other examples so I decided to keep it and move on with life. The exchange process was getting tiresome and I firmly believe I could have opened every single example in their inventory and found at least one of the flaws discussed in this and various other threads. I know my X34 is flawed and I'm still not happy about it especially when I think about the amount paid but there are literally no other options out there today.

The thing is, as silly as it may sound, I tried to go back to my old 16:10 IPS after getting especially disgruntled with the X34 and I just couldn't do it. There really is no comparison and I knew immediately that keeping a flawed panel was a better proposition than going back to the old screen. If by some miracle of miracles someone launches a similar screen within my exchange window I will dump this X34 without hesitation. In the meantime, after much internal reflection, I've decided just to accept it as what it is.


----------



## Nicholars

Yes I agree, not perfect but still a lot better than anything else available.

Mine has a minor dark band on the top, but really not a big problem.

At 80hz I have almost no coil whine, bit annoying as 100hz looks nicer but at least it stops the coil whine. Runs at 100hz in games at 80 or 85hz desktop.


----------



## yungtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I'm currently running a single 1080 on mine and I think the performance is more than adequate. I'm sure there are more resource-demanding games out there that could change that but so far I haven't found any.
> If coil whine is your only deal-breaker than I can report my March 2016 build does not suffer from it. Whether or not it's worth the RMA process is up to you. I think the odds of getting one that is completely free of all the known defects is pretty slim. I went through a fair number of these as well and every single one that I saw had a rather high amount of IPS glow as well as a dark horizontal band across the top. Interestingly if you watch YouTube reviews of the X34 you can spot the latter problem although the reviewers either did not notice or didn't care to mention it.


I can second these observations with my April 2016 build as well. No coil whine but the typical IPS glow from the upper and lower left corners. I don't have the dark horizontal band but in the pendulum demo I have a horizontal band that lags behind in frame rate (imagine like when an old VHS tape would start to go bad.) I dunno if this is caused by my 780 or not.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> The X34P Is based on the latest version of LG's curved panel also found in the LG UC98 model. It has more of a curve and minimal blb in the corners. It's LG's latest 34 inch panel. They are probably phasing out the current panels so yeah this update makes sense.


1900 curve = more distortion in Windows. Complete FAIL!

No thanks!

The current curve on the X34 is just right. Does not need any more.

I use my X34 for more work than gaming. Photoshop/DTP work would be awful. Lines would be so distorted.

Thank god I've got a very good example of a X34, 100hz, no whine, practically no BLB, glow etc!

Will do me fine till a OLED (which will be years away probably) equivalent comes out.


----------



## Battleneter

Well this X34P video is in some kind of ungodly terrorist type talk, but easily a better video to see the curve of the X34P

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJQCmFQud0k

http://www.nordichardware.se/massor/computex-2016/acer-predator-x34p-levererar-battre-spelinlevelse-med-mer-bojning.html

In addition google translate says the following (Swedish)

"Acer Predator X34P otherwise has the same specifications as its predecessor with 100 hertz refresh rate, G-Sync support and an aggressive design that now also enriched with support for turning the screen on his foot.

Acer is expected to start selling Predator X34P shortly and the price tag is believed to be slightly above current X34 indicating an investment of around 12,000 to 13,000 crowns."


----------



## Asus11

I noticed someone say in this thread

theres a function where the leds turn white/red

to tell you G sync is on and working? can anyone tell me how to do this because id like to know when its on or not


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I noticed someone say in this thread
> 
> theres a function where the leds turn white/red
> 
> to tell you G sync is on and working? can anyone tell me how to do this because id like to know when its on or not


This would be very practical. I would like to know how this is done aswell.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I noticed someone say in this thread
> 
> theres a function where the leds turn white/red
> 
> to tell you G sync is on and working? can anyone tell me how to do this because id like to know when its on or not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> This would be very practical. I would like to know how this is done aswell.


Menu -> Setting -> Ambient Light -> "MNT Status"

That should provide white under normal circumstances and red when G-Sync is active.


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Menu -> Setting -> Ambient Light -> "MNT Status"
> 
> That should provide white under normal circumstances and red when G-Sync is active.


Thx. Worked like a charm. I did already try this feature but without knowing exactly what it did.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Menu -> Setting -> Ambient Light -> "MNT Status"
> 
> That should provide white under normal circumstances and red when G-Sync is active.


x2 thanks

did read a review but they said they had no idea what it was lol I would of read the manual but the box is far in the shed


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I've been pretty active on this thread and this is the first time I'm hearing your problem. I haven't noticed this issue with my X34.


Iv found that it was my display port. I got a 15 foot dp cable from mono price. Its a heavy duty cable very heavy. I found that it pulls the cord to one side of mk video card and causes the screen to flicker, loose connection and such. Went back to the cable it came with. Going to try the new cable again and see if i can get it to not pull to the side as much.. I got it for cable management. Gotta have that.

One other thing I noticed is that having gsync on vs off, is with it on my fps are lower then when its off. Anyone else have that too? Is it supposed to?? Never herd of it doing that before.


----------



## zorn

Just settled on a pretty much perfect X34 from the refurbished site after trying the ASUS PG34Q. The ASUS had crap for features (no USB charge when monitor off, LED only on the stand which I don't use), and also had scanlines at 100hz. Very happy with the X34. This one is a March 2016 build, runs at 100hz flawlessly, no scanlines.

One annoyance I had with it was that it was an absolute ***** to put on my Humanscale monitor arm. I had to dremel the outward "V" that sticks out on the back since it was blocking the plate from sliding into the mount arm. No idea why Acer chose to have it jut out that much.


----------



## Nicholars

Anyone know if it is possible to remove the "predator" start up screen? Its really annoying because it comes on every time at about 75% brightness and makes the IPS glow etc. looks 1000x worse than it does in actual use... would be nice not to have to see that every time I switch monitor on. Or any way of making it display at normal brightness? Just every time I turn monitor on I am greeted with the monitor looking the worst it possibly can, which is a black screen at almost max brightness....


----------



## TheMayor

So I just got my new Predator X34 with Gsync. I want to say that I am very satisfied with the monitor and I am coming from a perfect Yamakazi Catleap Q270b at 105hz.

I would like to offer some advice below that may help people with problems

"SOME" IPS glow is to be expected and totally normal with any IPS monitor that doesnt have a glass front...even some with glass (Yamakazi had ZERO)

I have ZERO scanlines with Gsync on at 100hz Gaming mode NORMAL

I use a unique DP cord

I do not use the stand

I use a tv mount to mount this monitor

Had "ONE" stuck pixel bottom left...oddly, with a microfiber cloth I tapped the monitor screen and the back of the monitor in that specific spot a bit harder than lightly and it was gone the next day (NO CLUE IF WHAT I DID WORKED)[

See Pics and good luck from here on out!


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMayor*
> 
> So I just got my new Predator X34 with Gsync. I want to say that I am very satisfied with the monitor and I am coming from a perfect Yamakazi Catleap Q270b at 105hz.
> 
> I would like to offer some advice below that may help people with problems
> 
> "SOME" IPS glow is to be expected and totally normal with any IPS monitor that doesnt have a glass front...even some with glass (Yamakazi had ZERO)
> 
> I have ZERO scanlines with Gsync on at 100hz Gaming mode NORMAL
> 
> I use a unique DP cord
> 
> I do not use the stand
> 
> I use a tv mount to mount this monitor
> 
> Had "ONE" stuck pixel bottom left...oddly, with a microfiber cloth I tapped the monitor screen and the back of the monitor in that specific spot a bit harder than lightly and it was gone the next day (NO CLUE IF WHAT I DID WORKED)[
> 
> See Pics and good luck from here on out!
> 
> 
> ]


The backlight bleed on the four corners is a bit much. Or is it cos of camera exposure?


----------



## TheMayor

Its pretty accurate, but I think the pic made it look worse.
I have this thing mounted on the wall about 2.5 feet away from my chair and angled down.

I dont notice any issues at all when gaming or anything like that.

Id say its totally acceptable...and Im super picky


----------



## TheGovernment

The bleed always looks way worse on Camera. Mine looks close to that on camera and in person while doing anything, it's noticeable at all.


----------



## Battleneter

I couldn't wait for the X34P and just pulled the trigger on a X34 Manufactured date March 2016. Has no dead or stuck pixel, does 100Hz fine, no coil wine, and minimal BLB definitely in the lower range.

I think the menu system sucks







, but beyond that I am pleased.

Surprisingly I am getting away with using a single GTX 970 OC, current games I am playing such as Doom and World of Tanks are around 55-65FPS which is far better than I expected with only small in-game settings tweaks, however I will no doubt get a little more horse power in the coming months obviously being up around 100 in most games in preferable.


----------



## Nicholars

Nobody has any info on the splash / startup screen then? No way to either remove it or make it lower brightness?

generally I like the monitor but I don't like seeing the worst possible scenario of the monitor every time I switch it on.

Who thinks of this stuff? I mean really, does ANYONE like the splash screen or want it there? Would it not be better if it just was not there?

WHY does it come on at full brightness?... why?


----------



## Anti-Hero

Don't turn the monitor off then?


----------



## Captivate

How does DOOM run for people here? I just got my X34 and DOOM runs abysmal. That's with 2 780s (waiting on 1080Ti to upgrade).
Playing at 40-60 fps with gsync enable is still not a good experience. Tbh I don't really see much value in gsync, except for the pendulum demo. Maybe I'm missing a setting?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battleneter*
> 
> I couldn't wait for the X34P and just pulled the trigger on a X34 Manufactured date March 2016. Has no dead or stuck pixel, does 100Hz fine, no coil wine, and minimal BLB definitely in the lower range.
> 
> I think the menu system sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but beyond that I am pleased.
> 
> Surprisingly I am getting away with using a single GTX 970 OC, current games I am playing such as Doom and World of Tanks are around 55-65FPS which is far better than I expected with only small in-game settings tweaks, however I will no doubt get a little more horse power in the coming months obviously being up around 100 in most games in preferable.


yeah the 'P' version has the newer panel with the more aggressive curve. Not suitable for graphics work.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> How does DOOM run for people here? I just got my X34 and DOOM runs abysmal. That's with 2 780s (waiting on 1080Ti to upgrade).
> Playing at 40-60 fps with gsync enable is still not a good experience. Tbh I don't really see much value in gsync, except for the pendulum demo. Maybe I'm missing a setting?


Doom runs 80-100 FPS on my 980Ti. I'm positive Doom doesn't have SLI support given that it's not compatible with OpenGL, so that's why you are experiencing poor performance.


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone who got an X34 in the last 2-3 months, tell me what the coil whine is like?

Not sure what the chance of getting on without coil whine are?


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> How does DOOM run for people here? I just got my X34 and DOOM runs abysmal. That's with 2 780s (waiting on 1080Ti to upgrade).
> Playing at 40-60 fps with gsync enable is still not a good experience. Tbh I don't really see much value in gsync, except for the pendulum demo. Maybe I'm missing a setting?


From past experience and researching upon the topic of SLI optimization. The game is NOT optimized for SLI and you will be getting better results just making one of your cards a brick.

Edit. tha **** this quoting system.


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> How does DOOM run for people here? I just got my X34 and DOOM runs abysmal. That's with 2 780s (waiting on 1080Ti to upgrade).
> Playing at 40-60 fps with gsync enable is still not a good experience. Tbh I don't really see much value in gsync, except for the pendulum demo. Maybe I'm missing a setting?


From past experience and researching upon the topic of SLI optimization. The game is NOT optimized for SLI and you will be getting better results just making one of your cards a brick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can anyone who got an X34 in the last 2-3 months, tell me what the coil whine is like?
> 
> Not sure what the chance of getting on without coil whine are?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*


I got a X34A and it does not suffer for ANY coilwhine whatsoever. It stays completly quiet at max refresh which is for me 95hz.


----------



## yungtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can anyone who got an X34 in the last 2-3 months, tell me what the coil whine is like?
> 
> Not sure what the chance of getting on without coil whine are?


No coil whine on mine and I got it from Amazon a few weeks ago. April build. I'm sensitive to high pitched noises like coil whine so I would definitely be able to hear it if it were there.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> How does DOOM run for people here? I just got my X34 and DOOM runs abysmal. That's with 2 780s (waiting on 1080Ti to upgrade).
> Playing at 40-60 fps with gsync enable is still not a good experience. Tbh I don't really see much value in gsync, except for the pendulum demo. Maybe I'm missing a setting?


As others have mentioned, Doom doesn't support SLI. I tried running Doom with my X34 and two 780 Ti and had much the same experience you are having now. I don't think a single 780 is quite up to the task of running that game at higher settings on this monitor.

A single 980 Ti runs the game at "High" settings with respectable frames (70+)

A single 1080 runs the game at "Ultra" settings with approximately the same frame rates.

You should notice G-Sync. I can tell the difference like its night and day and honestly despite my X34's flaws, you couldn't pry it from my cold, dead hands because of my new addiction to G-Sync. Make sure you have it enabled in the Nvidia Control Panel.

EDIT:

I stand corrected. Based on what I'm seeing in the Doom thread, SLI support is there but it sounds like people are not seeing good scaling (i.e. neither card is being used to its fullest)


----------



## zorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can anyone who got an X34 in the last 2-3 months, tell me what the coil whine is like?
> 
> Not sure what the chance of getting on without coil whine are?


Mine was a refurb, March 2016 build date. It does 100hz with no issue and I can't say I know what this coil whine is. I can't hear any noise coming from the monitor at all, just hear the slight hum of my GPU fan when it's running.


----------



## Captivate

Yeah I have both cards scaling at like 50-60%, really poor. Alright, I suppose I'll have to ride it out and wait for the 1080Ti's before I can enjoy DOOM.


----------



## Captivate

Is there a way to pivot the monitor? Mine isn't straight (d'oh, it's curved). What I mean by this is that one side is lower than the other.



Is there any way to get this straight? It's quite distracting.


----------



## Nicholars

I will tell you the best thing I got for the X34

phillips aura light....

I have it on a nice orange / red color... shining on wall behind monitor... it does not look unpleasant like a white light would, not irritating or a problem in any way, in fact it looks nice...

But the main point is that is improves perceived black depth and amount of IPS glow / BLB by about 100x

Unsatisfied with IPS glow and black depth? get a light behind it... any light will work but the phillips hue lights are nice colors.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I will tell you the best thing I got for the X34
> 
> phillips aura light....
> 
> I have it on a nice orange / red color... shining on wall behind monitor... it does not look unpleasant like a white light would, not irritating or a problem in any way, in fact it looks nice...
> 
> But the main point is that is improves perceived black depth and amount of IPS glow / BLB by about 100x
> 
> Unsatisfied with IPS glow and black depth? get a light behind it... any light will work but the phillips hue lights are nice colors.


That's very interesting. What particular Aura light are you using? I did some Googling and found there are several models.


----------



## Swolern

Looking to pick up a X34. Has anyone seen them at the $750 refurb price they were a while back?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Yeah I have both cards scaling at like 50-60%, really poor. Alright, I suppose I'll have to ride it out and wait for the 1080Ti's before I can enjoy DOOM.


It's the SLI causing stuttering. Gsync doesn't fix stutter. Gsync is best used with a single card solution. 50fps Gsync smooth will look tons better than 100fps of stutter due to high frametimes variance.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looking to pick up a X34. Has anyone seen them at the $750 refurb price they were a while back?
> It's the SLI causing stuttering. Gsync doesn't fix stutter. Gsync is best used with a single card solution. 50fps Gsync smooth will look tons better than 100fps of stutter due to high frametimes variance.


I check Acer's refurb site on Ebay, but they only list them at 999.99 now. Really wish I would have purchased one back when they were being listed at $750.


----------



## slayer12bot

Hi all,
Has anyone posted a disassembly thread or video on "How-To"? I am needing to replace my bezel as the high quality sticker has fallen off, any help is much appreciated!


----------



## usrockband

Hi all, I just picked up a refurbished X34 and am definately starting to understand the ultra-wide craze.

My question regards the backlight bleeding; I've read on the XB271HU threads that the backlight bleed actually sometimes tends to ease up or even go away over time with use. Is that something anyone has noticed with the X34 as well? Mine has some bleed spots in the top left, right and bottom left corners which I can notice on any dark screens regardless of brightness, and it's a bummer because it overclocks perfectly, has no coil whine, pixel or banding issues. I'd really like to avoid making an RMA if I can help it but the intensity of the bleed on this one as of now might force me to return or exchange...


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Hi all, I just picked up a refurbished X34 and am definately starting to understand the ultra-wide craze.
> 
> My question regards the backlight bleeding; I've read on the XB271HU threads that the backlight bleed actually sometimes tends to ease up or even go away over time with use. Is that something anyone has noticed with the X34 as well? Mine has some bleed spots in the top left, right and bottom left corners which I can notice on any dark screens regardless of brightness, and it's a bummer because it overclocks perfectly, has no coil whine, pixel or banding issues. I'd really like to avoid making an RMA if I can help it but the intensity of the bleed on this one as of now might force me to return or exchange...


It will probably stay about the same, also if you get another it will likely be the same, they all have glow on the left side and a small amount of backlight bleed, I have seen 3 and they were all similar with slight difference.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Hi all, I just picked up a refurbished X34 and am definately starting to understand the ultra-wide craze.
> 
> My question regards the backlight bleeding; I've read on the XB271HU threads that the backlight bleed actually sometimes tends to ease up or even go away over time with use. Is that something anyone has noticed with the X34 as well? Mine has some bleed spots in the top left, right and bottom left corners which I can notice on any dark screens regardless of brightness, and it's a bummer because it overclocks perfectly, has no coil whine, pixel or banding issues. I'd really like to avoid making an RMA if I can help it but the intensity of the bleed on this one as of now might force me to return or exchange...


Are you using bias lighting? It greatly helps with perceived black depth and glow/bleed. Viewing dark content with no ambient light will look pretty poor on IPS screens.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Hi all, I just picked up a refurbished X34 and am definately starting to understand the ultra-wide craze.
> 
> My question regards the backlight bleeding; I've read on the XB271HU threads that the backlight bleed actually sometimes tends to ease up or even go away over time with use. Is that something anyone has noticed with the X34 as well? Mine has some bleed spots in the top left, right and bottom left corners which I can notice on any dark screens regardless of brightness, and it's a bummer because it overclocks perfectly, has no coil whine, pixel or banding issues. I'd really like to avoid making an RMA if I can help it but the intensity of the bleed on this one as of now might force me to return or exchange...


Mine has stayed about the same so far.

Unless you're seeing a really high level of those problems, I would refrain from asking for RMA. As someone else mentioned, the odds that you're going to get another X34 that looks just like the one you have now are pretty good. I've seen 6+ X34s in person and each one had more bleed and glow than I cared for. I think you could almost endlessly swap these out without finding one that was truly clear of the common faults. I'm sure that perfect X34 is out there but based on everything I've read and personally experienced, it's rare.

The real question then is whether you can live with what you're seeing given the price tag. I swapped mine out a number of times and eventually found myself asking the same question. For me, the pros just slightly edge out the cons so I decided to keep it. It's been working great for my work stuff and oh how I love gaming on it.

I think after you have some time with it you will stop noticing the less than stellar qualities. I notice the IPS glow on a totally black screen but in general everyday usage I don't see it.


----------



## slayer12bot

Any suggestions on how to replace the bezel?


----------



## usrockband

Thank you for all the replies!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> It will probably stay about the same, also if you get another it will likely be the same, they all have glow on the left side and a small amount of backlight bleed, I have seen 3 and they were all similar with slight difference.


Ah ok. It seemed like it was some sort of anomaly with the XB271, as I'd never heard of it disappearing like that over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Are you using bias lighting? It greatly helps with perceived black depth and glow/bleed. Viewing dark content with no ambient light will look pretty poor on IPS screens.


I do have ambient LEDS on my desk behind the monitor, as well as a floor lamp I use as sort of a desk lamp (ikea). The bleed isn't excessive in quantity, however it is intense enough that it's noticeable on dark screens in almost any lighting, unless I have a lamp pointed directly behind and above the monitor (which I don't always have the means to do haha).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Mine has stayed about the same so far.
> 
> Unless you're seeing a really high level of those problems, I would refrain from asking for RMA. As someone else mentioned, the odds that you're going to get another X34 that looks just like the one you have now are pretty good. I've seen 6+ X34s in person and each one had more bleed and glow than I cared for. I think you could almost endlessly swap these out without finding one that was truly clear of the common faults. I'm sure that perfect X34 is out there but based on everything I've read and personally experienced, it's rare.
> 
> The real question then is whether you can live with what you're seeing given the price tag. I swapped mine out a number of times and eventually found myself asking the same question. For me, the pros just slightly edge out the cons so I decided to keep it. It's been working great for my work stuff and oh how I love gaming on it.
> 
> I think after you have some time with it you will stop noticing the less than stellar qualities. I notice the IPS glow on a totally black screen but in general everyday usage I don't see it.


Fair enough. I fully expect bleed on any panel, just wondering if it was ever at a level which was not noticeable during general use, as the bleed on mine definitely is whenever there is something dark on the screen, in pretty much all lighting situations in the room it's in. I assume it's bleed, as it's yellow and doesn't seem to go away when I look from different angles.

I should also mention this is with brightness set to 35. I don't think I'll seek an RMA, however I am considering trying a new PG348Q, as it's on sale for the same price as a new X34 where I am right now. Unfortunately I think the intensity of the bleed on this unit is just too much for me.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## BananaLanderS

Got my beautiful baby about a month ago and am loving every second of it. :thumb:GW2 looks incredible with the ultra wide screen at 1440p coming from an Asus 24" 1080 TN


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BananaLanderS*
> 
> Got my beautiful baby about a month ago and am loving every second of it. :thumb:GW2 looks incredible with the ultra wide screen at 1440p coming from an Asus 24" 1080 TN


You went from a 1080p TN 24" to the beastly X34!!!! Holy hell you eyeballs probably popped out of their sockets!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You went from a 1080p TN 24" to the beastly X34!!!! Holy hell you eyeballs probably popped out of their sockets!


LOL. Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## BananaLanderS

Oh they pretty much did... The difference was night and day... The thing is I was still going to use that old monitor for browsing while in game, but I had no clue how huge this thing would be, needless to say, there wasn't enough room for both of em on the desk, nor did I need the second one once I saw how frickin wide the x34 is.... so, BYE BYE old dusty 24" TN!

My wife still plays on a 1080 TN panel and I can't even look at it, its awful... colors are washed out, viewing angles suck, but I guess for her its ok cause you don't know what you're missing til you have it, right? lol

She was pretty pissed that it cost almost as much as my entire rig tho, but it was well worth an angry wife for a couple weeks.

Oh and BTW the curve rocks, didn't know how I'd like it before I ordered but man, the FOV is so much better.


----------



## BananaLanderS

This is what I came from.... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824236313&gclid=CMjzhM_erM0CFVAvgQodeKEIKg&gclsrc=aw.ds

I only kept it so long cause of the 3D, but pftt it was well worth the trade off... Plus I have a vive so, that alone makes 3D seem incredibly dated.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Thank you for all the replies!
> Ah ok. It seemed like it was some sort of anomaly with the XB271, as I'd never heard of it disappearing like that over time.
> I do have ambient LEDS on my desk behind the monitor, as well as a floor lamp I use as sort of a desk lamp (ikea). The bleed isn't excessive in quantity, however it is intense enough that it's noticeable on dark screens in almost any lighting, unless I have a lamp pointed directly behind and above the monitor (which I don't always have the means to do haha).
> Fair enough. I fully expect bleed on any panel, just wondering if it was ever at a level which was not noticeable during general use, as the bleed on mine definitely is whenever there is something dark on the screen, in pretty much all lighting situations in the room it's in. I assume it's bleed, as it's yellow and doesn't seem to go away when I look from different angles.
> 
> I should also mention this is with brightness set to 35. I don't think I'll seek an RMA, however I am considering trying a new PG348Q, as it's on sale for the same price as a new X34 where I am right now. Unfortunately I think the intensity of the bleed on this unit is just too much for me.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice!


I completely respect your decision. In the end, it's your money and your monitor. This thing costs _a lot_ so it has to be something you're happy with. I wonder if you're not seeing IPS glow since you mention it's yellowish in color. Mine has very subtle backlight bleed but pronounced glow. Either way, if you're easily noticing it at lower brightness levels then maybe swapping it out is in order.

Some things to know about the PG348Q:

Uses the same panel as the Acer X34 therefore there is a reasonable risk of similar problems
Has a joystick for MUCH easier menu navigation
Does not have gamma adjustment
Much bolder aesthetic (subjective of course)


----------



## BananaLanderS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I completely respect your decision. In the end, it's your money and your monitor. This thing costs _a lot_ so it has to be something you're happy with. I wonder if you're not seeing IPS glow since you mention it's yellowish in color. Mine has very subtle backlight bleed but pronounced glow. Either way, if you're easily noticing it at lower brightness levels then maybe swapping it out is in order.
> 
> Some things to know about the PG348Q:
> 
> Uses the same panel as the Acer X34 therefore there is a reasonable risk of similar problems
> Has a joystick for MUCH easier menu navigation
> Does not have gamma adjustment
> Much bolder aesthetic (subjective of course)


I'll be honest, I haven't noticed any bleed on my panel. And I have blackout curtains in my gaming room with trippy lights, but none directly behind or above the monitor. Sounds like a crap shoot, no?


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I completely respect your decision. In the end, it's your money and your monitor. This thing costs _a lot_ so it has to be something you're happy with. I wonder if you're not seeing IPS glow since you mention it's yellowish in color. Mine has very subtle backlight bleed but pronounced glow. Either way, if you're easily noticing it at lower brightness levels then maybe swapping it out is in order.
> 
> Some things to know about the PG348Q:
> 
> Uses the same panel as the Acer X34 therefore there is a reasonable risk of similar problems
> Has a joystick for MUCH easier menu navigation
> Does not have gamma adjustment
> Much bolder aesthetic (subjective of course)


Noted, thank you!

I was a player of the PG279Q / XB271HU panel lottery... Didn't really wanna play it again here. I'd absolutely stick with the X34 if it wasn't for the Asus happening to be $200 off to match the price of the Acer new today. Might as well give it a shot in this case I figure. I also wish Acer had the same rapid replacement service which covered shipping like Asus does (at least where I am located). I honestly can't imagine most X34's are like the one I have, as it's pretty intense bleed, more so then any of the PG279Q's or XB271HU's I tried (granted they are completely different designs but also known for this issue).

There is what I assume is probably a normal amount of IPS glow on my unit. I know the curve probably exaggerates it a bit, but glow doesn't bother me so much as the static yellow blotches that wont go away no matter what I do to adjust...

I figure this is like politics... Subjective in standards, and unfortunately a matter of picking the one that has the least issues


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Noted, thank you!
> 
> I was a player of the PG279Q / XB271HU panel lottery... Didn't really wanna play it again here. I'd absolutely stick with the X34 if it wasn't for the Asus happening to be $200 off to match the price of the Acer new today. Might as well give it a shot in this case I figure. I also wish Acer had the same rapid replacement service which covered shipping like Asus does (at least where I am located). I honestly can't imagine most X34's are like the one I have, as it's pretty intense bleed, more so then any of the PG279Q's or XB271HU's I tried (granted they are completely different designs but also known for this issue).
> 
> There is what I assume is probably a normal amount of IPS glow on my unit. I know the curve probably exaggerates it a bit, but glow doesn't bother me so much as the static yellow blotches that wont go away no matter what I do to adjust...
> 
> I figure this is like politics... Subjective in standards, and unfortunately a matter of picking the one that has the least issues


To be fair you did purchase a refurb unit, I almost went the same route but decided to go brand new since I figured the refurbs would've most likely be more susceptible to what you're experiencing.

Mines has very minor bleed in the corners which isn't noticeable atall during gaming or movies.

Was wating for the pg348q for awhile but got fedup of the availability issues and got the x34 instead which was also cheaper, no regrets as I think I scored a perfect panel.


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> To be fair you did purchase a refurb unit, I almost went the same route but decided to go brand new since I figured the refurbs would've most likely be more susceptible to what you're experiencing.
> 
> Mines has very minor bleed in the corners which isn't noticeable atall during gaming or movies.
> 
> Was wating for the pg348q for awhile but got fedup of the availability issues and got the x34 instead which was also cheaper, no regrets as I think I scored a perfect panel.


Yeah exactly. I was thinking MAYBE the refurb would have gone through a bit more QC since it goes back through the process again. So I decided to just go for it, but didn't work as I hoped!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BananaLanderS*
> 
> This is what I came from.... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824236313&gclid=CMjzhM_erM0CFVAvgQodeKEIKg&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I only kept it so long cause of the 3D, but pftt it was well worth the trade off... Plus I have a vive so, that alone makes 3D seem incredibly dated.


Damn you got a Vive too! Baller! You got all the cool tech! I'm surprised your wife hasn't confiscated your X34 yet! Haha.

I have a Vive also and it has been taking up 90% of my gaming time. The only reason I want a X34 is due to the Battlefield One 64p multiplayer I saw at E3. How much do you use your X34 vs your Vive?


----------



## BananaLanderS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn you got a Vive too! Baller! You got all the cool tech! I'm surprised your wife hasn't confiscated your X34 yet! Haha.
> 
> I have a Vive also and it has been taking up 90% of my gaming time. The only reason I want a X34 is due to the Battlefield One 64p multiplayer I saw at E3. How much do you use your X34 vs your Vive?


Lol honestly I use the x34 most of the time and the Vive usually when I need a break, see I have this strange addiction to guild wars so it's hard plying me from that monitor lol... Strangely enough my wife uses the Vive allllll the time, she LOVES that thing. But yeah I agree with you Bf1 on the x34 is going to look incredible, I cant wait to do some dogfighting in those old ww1 biplanes! I'm so glad BF is FINALLY going back to history again... I hope CoD follows suit.


----------



## Swolern

Well if anyone has a $750 X34 they want to sell let me know.









Thanks for the feedback Banana. Repped.


----------



## Ouzo

Ok,

I'm getting brand new one with about 50% off, and even though I've read A LOT of bad info from this and even going to store and seeing the scanlines on one model in there, I chose to buy it.

My only real question is:

Is the 100Hz enough? How bad is the experience going from 100Hz to either tearing or V-sync, when cards can push over 100FPS?

Which do you guys use? V-sync or let it tear over 100FPS? Or do you guys just cap the games to 99 etc?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouzo*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> I'm getting brand new one with about 50% off, and even though I've read A LOT of bad info from this and even going to store and seeing the scanlines on one model in there, I chose to buy it.
> 
> My only real question is:
> 
> Is the 100Hz enough? How bad is the experience going from 100Hz to either tearing or V-sync, when cards can push over 100FPS?
> 
> Which do you guys use? V-sync or let it tear over 100FPS? Or do you guys just cap the games to 99 etc?


How u getting one 50% off???


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouzo*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> I'm getting brand new one with about 50% off, and even though I've read A LOT of bad info from this and even going to store and seeing the scanlines on one model in there, I chose to buy it.
> 
> My only real question is:
> 
> Is the 100Hz enough? How bad is the experience going from 100Hz to either tearing or V-sync, when cards can push over 100FPS?
> 
> Which do you guys use? V-sync or let it tear over 100FPS? Or do you guys just cap the games to 99 etc?


I'm not sure I'm understanding your question so please feel free to correct me.

I think 100Hz is plenty.

Since the X34 is G-Sync (which you are paying dearly for), just set activate it and call it a day. The X34 will run synced with your video card right up to the 100 fps limit. There's no need to set up any other syncing. Whether or not your card can push 100+ is a non-issue since G-Sync will stop it at 100. You could of course disable G-Sync and Vsync and let the card run over 100 but buying this and not using G-Sync would be very unwise.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouzo*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> I'm getting brand new one with about 50% off, and even though I've read A LOT of bad info from this and even going to store and seeing the scanlines on one model in there, I chose to buy it.
> 
> My only real question is:
> 
> Is the 100Hz enough? How bad is the experience going from 100Hz to either tearing or V-sync, when cards can push over 100FPS?
> 
> Which do you guys use? V-sync or let it tear over 100FPS? Or do you guys just cap the games to 99 etc?


V-sync ON for >100fps, which is the default when G-sync is ON. My titan X sli sometimes struggles to get 100fps in some games like GTA V. So, the real question is how is g-sync between 60 - 100fps vs v-sync between 60-100fps. The answer is G-sync is several times better than V-sync.


----------



## Ouzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I'm not sure I'm understanding your question so please feel free to correct me.
> 
> I think 100Hz is plenty.
> 
> Since the X34 is G-Sync (which you are paying dearly for), just set activate it and call it a day. The X34 will run synced with your video card right up to the 100 fps limit. There's no need to set up any other syncing. Whether or not your card can push 100+ is a non-issue since G-Sync will stop it at 100. You could of course disable G-Sync and Vsync and let the card run over 100 but buying this and not using G-Sync would be very unwise.


The reason I'm asking is, this will be my first G-Sync monitor, and I haven't tested with all options, explained down below.

The thing is, as if I have understood correctly (please correct if not right), there are couple of ways you can run your you G-sync:
- only G-sync. G-sync as you explained will function with the Hz range of monitor, and turn off when FPS goes beyond monitor Hz. This solution WILL introduce tearing when FPS goes beyond Hz.
- G-Sync with V-sync. This will work the same with the Hz range of monitor and then turn off G-sync when FPS goes beyond monitor Hz, and in that moment V-sync takes over and limits the framerate to Max Hz of monitor and eliminates tearing BUT introduces inputlag
- 3rd option which is coming with 1000 series, which should be semi V-sync where rendering backend is differentiated from buffer and this eliminates tearing and introduces some inputlag, but is not as bad as V-sync

G-sync is the thing because I hate input lag (V-sync + triple buffering) but I hate tearing even more. And this is the reason I'm asking how the monitor looks like while gaming when cards push more than 100FPS. Is the 100FPS fast enough for tearing to be unnoticeable or, if using V-sync with G-sync, is the input lag much less on over 100Hz than on 60Hz, that you can actually live with it in FPS games.

My friend has 144Hz G-Sync monitor and it's so smooth and great, but it can go all the way to 144Hz which is way more than 100Hz and over that 144 Hz both input lag from V-sync and tearing are getting really unnoticeable (so it doesn't matter if your cards push over 144 FPS). So with that monitor you can leave V-sync off as you do not notice tearing that much.

But how is the case with X34?


----------



## Ouzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> V-sync ON for >100fps, which is the default when G-sync is ON. My titan X sli sometimes struggles to get 100fps in some games like GTA V. So, the real question is how is g-sync between 60 - 100fps vs v-sync between 60-100fps. The answer is G-sync is several times better than V-sync.


Yeah, this is what I was kind of going. How often cards go beyond that 100hz, and what then. Also the main thing as you pointed out is the range between 60-100, which is the range my cards with my current setup would hover most of the time


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouzo*
> 
> Yeah, this is what I was kind of going. How often cards go beyond that 100hz, and what then. Also the main thing as you pointed out is the range between 60-100, which is the range my cards with my current setup would hover most of the time


G-sync over 100fps: I've played SWBF with max eye candy and BF4 and my setup runs it at 100fps consistently with this monitor. I presumed G-sync clips it to 100fps-V-sync for >100fps because my fps meter reads 100 always. I've not experienced input lag in this scenario in these games (meaning that it must be very low and undetectable for me at this freq/fps).

G-sync between 60-100fps: I've played GTA V, FC4 and many others in this region and G-sync runs marvelously without lag or tearing or juddering.

I'm coming to this monitor from the two before - 1920*1200 60Hz Ips and a 1920*1080 120Hz TN


----------



## Ouzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> G-sync over 100fps: I've played SWBF with max eye candy and BF4 and my setup runs it at 100fps consistently with this monitor. I presumed G-sync clips it to 100fps-V-sync for >100fps because my fps meter reads 100 always. I've not experienced input lag in this scenario in these games (meaning that it must be very low and undetectable for me at this freq/fps).
> 
> G-sync between 60-100fps: I've played GTA V, FC4 and many others in this region and G-sync runs marvelously without lag or tearing or juddering.
> 
> I'm coming to this monitor from the two before - 1920*1200 60Hz Ips and a 1920*1080 120Hz TN


Have you noticed much difference between 100hz and 120Hz, other than G-sync being damn smooth









I think going from 60Hz->100Hz, is way more noticeable than going from 100->120/144. So in that regard, tearing input lag beyond 100Hz will be very different as they are in 60Hz range.


----------



## Ouzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> How u getting one 50% off???


It's kind of a gift card thingie I have going on.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouzo*
> 
> I think going from 60Hz->100Hz, is way more noticeable than going from 100->120/144. So in that regard, tearing input lag beyond 100Hz will be very different as they are in 60Hz range.


you are correct 60-> 100 is way more noticeable. And input lag at 100hz is almost have of what it is at 60.


----------



## Lumpiersorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Ok I have a slight issue. Nvidia control panel doesn't have the "Prefered Refresh Rate" option for me, and I am guessing its because I have my refresh rate set at 95hz. Trouble is now I can't use the Highest available option to overide game settings and as such I am stuck at 50hz in BDO.
> 
> Any knowledgeable persons that can confirm that the option is missing because it can't select the highest EDID of 100hz?
> 
> Also any forseeable problems in creating a custom res at 3440x1440 95hz and select that res in Nvidia control panel so it only has one refresh rate under the select res? I assume Gsync will still work fine?


The input lag is minimal, BUT IT IS THERE! make no mistake. At 100 FPS, you get floaty aim.

I solved this, by limiting the FPS to 95 in all games with rivatuner. Silky smooth gameplay, without the floaty feeling.

Try to limit your fps to 95, you should be able to notice an immediate difference.


----------



## Nicholars

With the new Nvidia cards you can enable "fastsync" so it works perfectly now with no frame cap... 30-99 = gsync then 100 = fastsync.

Also I just set "saturation" to 105 in the OSD, makes colors a bit more saturated, as they look a bit dull at default, but any more than about 105 and it starts to look cartoonish and wrong.


----------



## BananaLanderS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> With the new Nvidia cards you can enable "fastsync" so it works perfectly now with no frame cap... 30-99 = gsync then 100 = fastsync.
> 
> Also I just set "saturation" to 105 in the OSD, makes colors a bit more saturated, as they look a bit dull at default, but any more than about 105 and it starts to look cartoonish and wrong.


Yeah everyone with this display definitely should be using fastsync as you said, it's amazing...

I honestly don't get any ghosting or tearing when I play FPS', I was worried about that when switching to this monitor because I came from 144hz 1ms TN, which was smooth as silk but I see absolutely no difference except how much freakin better every game looks on the x34


----------



## Thetbrett

I'm pretty bummed. Buyers remorse if you will. Yes, I have learned to live with the back light bleed, and yes, it's awesome, it's something I can't go back from. I just mistimed my purchase with the new 'a' model coming out that, from what I've read, has a far superior panel that will have little blb. I know that's the game we are in, I just wish I could have been a little more patient. Oh well, back to Primal, mammoths to kill and all...


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I'm pretty bummed. Buyers remorse if you will. Yes, I have learned to live with the back light bleed, and yes, it's awesome, it's something I can't go back from. I just mistimed my purchase with the new 'a' model coming out that, from what I've read, has a far superior panel that will have little blb. I know that's the game we are in, I just wish I could have been a little more patient. Oh well, back to Primal, mammoths to kill and all...


But with twice the curvature. Too much IMO.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> But with twice the curvature. Too much IMO.


after spending some time with the original, I wouldn't mind a bit more curve. It's too subtle.


----------



## BananaLanderS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I'm pretty bummed. Buyers remorse if you will. Yes, I have learned to live with the back light bleed, and yes, it's awesome, it's something I can't go back from. I just mistimed my purchase with the new 'a' model coming out that, from what I've read, has a far superior panel that will have little blb. I know that's the game we are in, I just wish I could have been a little more patient. Oh well, back to Primal, mammoths to kill and all...


If you're going to take this hobby seriously, you really gotta learn to get over buyers remorse, trust me, I know it's hard, but as you said that's the nature of the game... And it's not like the the x34 is a piece of crap. You said yourself it's amazing, so what if you have a little blb, I mean are you only playing super dark horror games? It's really a non-issue unless you are. Myself, I don't notice any outrageous amount of blb on mine, perhaps you're just fixating on it too much. Just trying to help man, it IS a great monitor, I just bought mine full price a little over a month ago and I have zero regrets. Just chill and enjoy it! Most gamers could only dream of ever owning a monitor such as this, as it does cost pretty much the same as a fully built rig, and a decent one at that.

Not trying to come off as a jerk, but by most accounts we own the best monitor out at this moment. Just enjoy the hell out of it, you can't beat yourself up over laying down so much cash only to hear a newer version is coming out soon. That's the same with every single computer component, always has been, always will.

Just my two cents. =)


----------



## usrockband

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I'm pretty bummed. Buyers remorse if you will. Yes, I have learned to live with the back light bleed, and yes, it's awesome, it's something I can't go back from. I just mistimed my purchase with the new 'a' model coming out that, from what I've read, has a far superior panel that will have little blb. I know that's the game we are in, I just wish I could have been a little more patient. Oh well, back to Primal, mammoths to kill and all...


I'm coming from a PG348Q, but given they use the same panel and are similar overall I thought I'd share this for you to try if you wish;

I had a modest amount of BLB and massaging the affected area has nearly alleviated all of it. Didn't think it would actually do anything but I guess the concept is a thin film which is slightly out of place. Try rubbing towards the affected area from all sides on the panel with a microfibre cloth, and one hand on the back of the panel where you are rubbing. Give it a shot; it worked for me!


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> But with twice the curvature. Too much IMO.


The ''A'' model have exactly the same curve. You are thinking of the newer but yet to be released x34P model. Which have a more noticeable curve and native 100hz.


----------



## MNiceGuy

I saw this yesterday at a Microsoft Store. It's a 34", 3440x1440 panel but with a much more pronounced curve.

http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-envy-curved-all-in-one---34-a010-(energy-star)

I wonder if this is the panel that will become the X34P?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> The ''A'' model have exactly the same curve. You are thinking of the newer but yet to be released x34P model. Which have a more noticeable curve and native 100hz.


hmm


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I saw this yesterday at a Microsoft Store. It's a 34", 3440x1440 panel but with a much more pronounced curve.
> 
> http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-envy-curved-all-in-one---34-a010-(energy-star)
> 
> I wonder if this is the panel that will become the X34P?


Yeah the more curvy panel would be unsuitable for any graphics design work. Which is what i do.


----------



## usrockband

Are there any of these that don't have the scanlines? I noticed them on my PG348 while playing Witcher 3, seems to only happen when frames dip below 60 and GSYNC is on, overclocked or non-overclocked. Pretty distracting, but trying to determine whether it's worth trying something else or not.


----------



## Ouzo

I think they all have. You either notice them or not.


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usrockband*
> 
> Are there any of these that don't have the scanlines? I noticed them on my PG348 while playing Witcher 3, seems to only happen when frames dip below 60 and GSYNC is on, overclocked or non-overclocked. Pretty distracting, but trying to determine whether it's worth trying something else or not.


I've had 2 x34a models now and both had scanlines if u check by gsync pendulum. I litteraly have to glue my eyes to the screen to notice them in a day to day basis. My 1st was abit less then the 2nd it seems but still not noticeable. But finaly i can run at 100hz no problem and even better with ips glow and backlight. Im loving this monitor.


----------



## zorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> I've had 2 x34a models now and both had scanlines if u check by gsync pendulum. I litteraly have to glue my eyes to the screen to notice them in a day to day basis. My 1st was abit less then the 2nd it seems but still not noticeable. But finaly i can run at 100hz no problem and even better with ips glow and backlight. Im loving this monitor.


I refuse to run a synthetic demo just to look for problems that I can't ever see on a daily basis. Playing games and for general use my monitor is absolutely perfect and I could care less whether some oddball benchmark says it has a scanline when specifically searching for it.


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorn*
> 
> I refuse to run a synthetic demo just to look for problems that I can't ever see on a daily basis. Playing games and for general use my monitor is absolutely perfect and I could care less whether some oddball benchmark says it has a scanline when specifically searching for it.


Right on brother!!!

Sometimes I think we look for flaws on monitors instead of just enjoying them for the things we use them for everyday....


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMoneyGrip*
> 
> Right on brother!!!
> 
> Sometimes I think we look for flaws on monitors instead of just enjoying them for the things we use them for everyday....


True- but sometimes the flaws are unavoidable.


----------



## ramman949

I returned my X34. For the money, I should not have huge white glowing corners. I also think the desktop resolution is too small. My X99, I7, 980ti Hydro, SSD, 32GB, would run most games at 55-65FPS under high or ultra with this monitor. I'll stay at 1080p for now.

I went with the Z35 and am much happier now.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> I returned my X34. For the money, I should not have huge white glowing corners. I also think the desktop resolution is too small. My X99, I7, 980ti Hydro, SSD, 32GB, would run most games at 55-65FPS under high or ultra with this monitor. I'll stay at 1080p for now.
> 
> I went with the Z35 and am much happier now.


Well, Z35 price is also huge, but you get full 144Hz+ and better blacks


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> I returned my X34. For the money, I should not have huge white glowing corners. I also think the desktop resolution is too small. My X99, I7, 980ti Hydro, SSD, 32GB, would run most games at 55-65FPS under high or ultra with this monitor. I'll stay at 1080p for now.
> 
> I went with the Z35 and am much happier now.


I don't blame you for returning it. If you're not happy with it you're not happy with it. As I've mentioned before, this IS a lot of money.

One thing confusing me is you claim the X34 (3440x1440) did not have enough desktop resolution so you went with the Z35 (2560x1080) instead? Am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> I returned my X34. For the money, I should not have huge white glowing corners. I also think the desktop resolution is too small. My X99, I7, 980ti Hydro, SSD, 32GB, would run most games at 55-65FPS under high or ultra with this monitor. I'll stay at 1080p for now.
> 
> I went with the Z35 and am much happier now.


I can run Primal 70-80, Witcher 3 70-80, Crysis 3 at 70-80. Of all my games i've tested, only MetroLL dipped below 60, Still very playable with G-sync. I've recently started Watch Dogs and it too gets 70-80 ultra with Txaax2 and MFAA from NCP. I was pleasantly surprised by this, I thought I would struggle frame rate wise. Now, if this rubbing regime I've started can actually help with the BLB., I will be golden.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I don't blame you for returning it. If you're not happy with it you're not happy with it. As I've mentioned before, this IS a lot of money.
> 
> One thing confusing me is you claim the X34 (3440x1440) did not have enough desktop resolution so you went with the Z35 (2560x1080) instead? Am I misunderstanding you?


I believe he is talking about the Windows icon size and smaller web page layouts due to the higher res. Which of course is easily fixed with a little adjustment.


----------



## ramman949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I don't blame you for returning it. If you're not happy with it you're not happy with it. As I've mentioned before, this IS a lot of money.
> 
> One thing confusing me is you claim the X34 (3440x1440) did not have enough desktop resolution so you went with the Z35 (2560x1080) instead? Am I misunderstanding you?


No, I meant the desktop looks too small.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe he is talking about the Windows icon size and smaller web page layouts due to the higher res. Which of course is easily fixed with a little adjustment.


I tried adjusting the DPI for the desktop to 110% its normal size. Which helped. My OCD doesnt compute why Im paying for higher resolution only to tone it down.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> No, I meant the desktop looks too small.
> I tried adjusting the DPI for the desktop to 110% its normal size. Which helped. My OCD doesnt compute why Im paying for higher resolution only to tone it down.


I got used to it quickly, and now I find 1080p size is yelling at me. Even found an browser plug in to make you tube video size a bit bigger bigger which helps


----------



## Ouzo

Got mine today, and seems pretty good specimen







Very little clouding / bleeding, 100Hz.

Now it's just getting 2x 1080s







these 780tis are running out of juice


----------



## Thetbrett

can we get an official owners club for our sigs?


----------



## Battleneter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I got used to it quickly, and now I find 1080p size is yelling at me. Even found an browser plug in to make you tube video size a bit bigger bigger which helps


Same here and i am lets say a tad older than most here with eyesight that is average at best. I still kept one of my old 16:9 24" monitors which I have off to the side as I prefer to have the physical separation for a few productivity tasks. I find 1080P unnecessarily large now.

I think people are generally better off trying to future proof their display that they may have for 5+ years, over matching their current video card ability that they may upgrade within a year.


----------



## psycho063

Hi everyone.

I was looking into buying a 27" 1440p monitor. But today I stumbled on a used X34 one for a fairly good price (EUR 1000).

The only thing that I am not sure is if the version is X34 or X34A. I've attached an image that the seller added to the AD:



Also, how can I quickly test the monitor to see if there are any issues, such as scan-lines, when I go to pick it up? Should I just run the Pendulum demo?


----------



## Ouzo

It does say model as X34, not X34A?


----------



## psycho063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouzo*
> 
> It does say model as X34, not X34A?


I was kind of hoping that the "A" in the version model ("Abmiphz") would mean X34A. I did find "X34 bmiphz" when googling, but not with "A" in front.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> No, I meant the desktop looks too small.
> I tried adjusting the DPI for the desktop to 110% its normal size. Which helped. My OCD doesnt compute why Im paying for higher resolution only to tone it down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho063*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I was looking into buying a 27" 1440p monitor. But today I stumbled on a used X34 one for a fairly good price (EUR 1000).
> 
> The only thing that I am not sure is if the version is X34 or X34A. I've attached an image that the seller added to the AD:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how can I quickly test the monitor to see if there are any issues, such as scan-lines, when I go to pick it up? Should I just run the Pendulum demo?


1000 Euros is brand new price.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> 1000 Euros is brand new price.


Nope, MSRP in Europe is €1.299. €300 off is quite a fair bit


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho063*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I was looking into buying a 27" 1440p monitor. But today I stumbled on a used X34 one for a fairly good price (EUR 1000).
> 
> The only thing that I am not sure is if the version is X34 or X34A. I've attached an image that the seller added to the AD:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how can I quickly test the monitor to see if there are any issues, such as scan-lines, when I go to pick it up? Should I just run the Pendulum demo?


If you have access to more pictures, the X34A has a swivel on the stand where the X34 has a rigid stand. You can see it in the pic below


----------



## psycho063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> 1000 Euros is brand new price.


Cheapest I could find was around 1200
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Nope, MSRP in Europe is €1.299. €300 off is quite a fair bit


My thoughts as well.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> If you have access to more pictures, the X34A has a swivel on the stand where the X34 has a rigid stand. You can see it in the pic below


The seller just posted stock photos, and it would appear it is the regular X34 model, no swivel on those. But If I go to see it in a day or so I'll definitely pay attention to this one. Thanks


----------



## therealgiblet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> sorry, I added an extra step there. Did you also set the refresh rate to 95 Hz in the NVCP?
> 
> Very roughly, it works like this:
> If you set 95Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 55fps. (But there will be faint scanlines above 55fps.)
> If you set 90Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 50fps.
> If you set 85Hz on the OC slider of the monitor OSD and run games with G-sync, you will start seeing scanlines very prominently when the game drops to 45fps.
> etc.
> 
> In each case, the refresh rate in NVCP will presumably be at the max OC'd rate also.
> 
> EDIT: On my monitor, I have the monitor OC'd to 100Hz, and the NVCP refresh rate is 100Hz too. Then, when running games with VRR/GSync On, when the game drops to even 60fps, I can see prominent scanlines. One way to circumvent this issue is to have a beefy setup that runs all games you are interested in playing at 60fps or above. Even then, when the game loads the gpu as when rendering smoke, the game will occasionally drop to 60fps and below and the scanlines will be glaring. Also, during low Fps loading screens it will be visible.


Dude - thanks for doing all this research - after reading your posts I have found exactly the same as you - if I can run a game at 85fps - I run the monitor at upto 85hz - scanlines dissapear. Likewise if I can't push over 60fps - I run the monitor with the overclock off - it has completely eliminated the scanlines issue - which was actually making me want to return the monitor.

It's slightly annoying that you have to adjust the Hz on the monitor but it's really not very difficult and gets rid of its worst flaw completely.


----------



## immortalkings

i got a chance for replacing my x34 to a new one for a better low BLB... but i think the one they want to exchange it has a one dead pixel after testing it on their shop but with less bleed.. the dead pixel is on the left side most of the screen.. is it worth the replace for BLB vs 1 dead pixel? or do i need to wait for another stock to arrive? they would get another stock once they sold the one on their store right now


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalkings*
> 
> i got a chance for replacing my x34 to a new one for a better low BLB... but i think the one they want to exchange it has a one dead pixel after testing it on their shop but with less bleed.. the dead pixel is on the left side most of the screen.. is it worth the replace for BLB vs 1 dead pixel? or do i need to wait for another stock to arrive? they would get another stock once they sold the one on their store right now


wait for new stock


----------



## Mofoo

has anyone tried overclocking these beyond 100hz? I know technically displayport wouldnt support it, but wondering if it's at all possible? e.g. I overclock my 27" 1440p Yamakasi Catleap up to 120hz by using the CRU tool here http://www.monitortests.com/forum/thread-custom-resolution-utility-cru


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mofoo*
> 
> has anyone tried overclocking these beyond 100hz? I know technically displayport wouldnt support it, but wondering if it's at all possible? e.g. I overclock my 27" 1440p Yamakasi Catleap up to 120hz by using the CRU tool here http://www.monitortests.com/forum/thread-custom-resolution-utility-cru


Ive tried. Mine does not even go beyond 101 hz. Guessing they sealed that option shut.


----------



## Pawjob

Pick up my X34 the other day. Running two R9 Fury @ 30FPS. Stupid outdated HDMI cable, and super short DP cable that it comes with. Got a longer DP cable on the way. It does have a little bit of back light bleed but not as bad some other pics I've seen. How ever not ran in to any of that playing game. I'll take a pick later when I get home.


----------



## Pathway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawjob*
> 
> Pick up my X34 the other day. Running two R9 Fury @ 30FPS. Stupid outdated HDMI cable, and super short DP cable that it comes with. Got a longer DP cable on the way. It does have a little bit of back light bleed but not as bad some other pics I've seen. How ever not ran in to any of that playing game. I'll take a pick later when I get home.


Why get a X34 when having AMD gpu?


----------



## Bloodbath

Im thinking about grabbing one of these next week once I sell all my current screens. Generally are people happy with their screens or are there too many quality issues?


----------



## Pawjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pathway*
> 
> Why get a X34 when having AMD gpu?


I got the XR341CK, it's the Freesync version.


----------



## Pathway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawjob*
> 
> I got the XR341CK, it's the Freesync version.


Aah sorry


----------



## Shypher

I think my acer x34 is faulty, for some reason my monitor will have this massive distorted line rolls up my screen even with gsync and vsync on and the only way to stop it is if I cap my fps to about 98 and I then I don't see it.

Can someone test it out. You need to play a game that exceeds 100fps and move your mouse slowly. Usually you see the tear at the start of the game or when you alt tab back into the game.


----------



## Pawjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pathway*
> 
> Aah sorry


Freesync version is a little cheaper. Freesync range is 30-75hrz, less then that of the Gsync version. Have not really tried it out. Still waiting on my longer DP cable.


----------



## Pathway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawjob*
> 
> Freesync version is a little cheaper. Freesync range is 30-75hrz, less then that of the Gsync version. Have not really tried it out. Still waiting on my longer DP cable.


Yeah, its almost unusable with hdmi
You dont have your computer next to the monitor i assume


----------



## Pawjob

It's not far away but not close either. Had to add a shot of my other hobby on the desktop.

.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawjob*
> 
> It's not far away but not close either. Had to add a shot of my other hobby on the desktop.
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawjob*
> 
> It's not far away but not close either. Had to add a shot of my other hobby on the desktop.
> 
> .


Looks cramped ur workstation- you need let it breath.


----------



## Pathway




----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pathway*


That is a very tidy system. Excellent work on your cable managment.









And that Kingpin...


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Im thinking about grabbing one of these next week once I sell all my current screens. Generally are people happy with their screens or are there too many quality issues?


After using mine for work and fun for a month, I wish I would have left it in the store. I've managed to convince myself that the glow and bleed are not as bad as I initially thought. My X34 however has a band of slightly darker pixels across the top of the screen and I am running out of clever excuses as to why that's acceptable in a $1200 panel.

Typically when I buy higher end stuff I have a period where I expect things to be perfect. If something is a little off then I go in circles trying to figure out what to do. Eventually though I come to my senses and accept the product for what it is. For example, I own an Alienware 15 which has a pretty lackluster screen (poor brightness and a healthy amount of IPS glow). For a while there I was considering returning it but over time I learned to accept it for what it is. The other features of the laptop redeemed it.

With the X34 I don't know that I ever have, or ever will reach that point. Not for this kind of money. I am strongly considering returning it and going with a high quality, 60Hz, non G-Sync panel until they figure out how to churn these out with good, consistent quality.


----------



## Pawjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Looks cramped ur workstation- you need let it breath.


Very cramped, not much room in my house with me the girlfriend and 4 kids. Her computer is right behind mine.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawjob*
> 
> Very cramped, not much room in my house with me the girlfriend and 4 kids. Her computer is right behind mine.


Ugghh i know the feeling, but 3 kids here...



I keep saying i'll get my wiring all squared away as it once was, but small spaces and big guys don't mix well.


----------



## Chargeit

Oh man. I've got good enough space in my computer room. My issue is I have too much crap in here.

2 computers, a spot setup for my raspberry pi3/emulators and then a monitor I need for the receiver.




Also the red paint sucks. We just finished painting the rest of the house and I'm meaning to get this room painted, but, wth do I do with all this crap while I'm painting? Oh and wires, they won a long time ago.


----------



## Volnerman

Mine will be arriving tomorrow. I'm really excited to get it and try it out. I just hope I don't have any of the issues I see others experiencing.


----------



## Bloodbath

I got my X34 yesterday and I gotta say I am super impressed with it. There is a little back light bleed but barely noticeable. It also overclocks well without any artifacts or issues. The fit and finish is top notch.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I got my X34 yesterday and I gotta say I am super impressed with it. There is a little back light bleed but barely noticeable. It also overclocks well without any artifacts or issues. The fit and finish is top notch.


You need to give "GTA:V" a go on the screen. Damned game blows me away on this x34 every time I load it up.

Good attitude towards the BLB. Assuming it isn't excessive best to just accept it and move on. Pretty much every IPS gaming screen has it in some form or another. I swear the blb on my XB270HU lessened since I bought the screen around a year ago. Think it just takes time for the led to dim and the edges to settle in.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You need to give "GTA:V" a go on the screen. Damned game blows me away on this x34 every time I load it up.
> 
> Good attitude towards the BLB. Assuming it isn't excessive best to just accept it and move on. Pretty much every IPS gaming screen has it in some form or another. I swear the blb on my XB270HU lessened since I bought the screen around a year ago. Think it just takes time for the led to dim and the edges to settle in.


I did have a go of GTA V lastnight and it is great. What kind of frames are you getting? I'm getting between 85-100 in GTA V and 120-150 in BF4 all ultra settings.


----------



## Volnerman

Well my x34 arrived today as expected. I must say I'm completely blown away. I have zero issues with it that I've seen others experiencing. Played some GTA5, AC:Unity, and Far Cry Primal and it looks absolutely insane. Easily the biggest upgrade I've ever made. I'd recommend this to anyone, especially if you are coming from a 60Hz 1920x1080p TV like I was.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I did have a go of GTA V lastnight and it is great. What kind of frames are you getting? I'm getting between 85-100 in GTA V and 120-150 in BF4 all ultra settings.


I'm not 100% on the fps range of GTA:V. Though I keep the settings aimed towards 60+. Want to say 80+ is my common fps range with dips to 60ish in spots.

The settings I run in GTA:V if interested. Find they look pretty good and preform well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I don't own BF4. I did play it some when I tried a month of the vault thing but I don't remember the settings/fps. Though I think it was pretty easy to push.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volnerman*
> 
> Well my x34 arrived today as expected. I must say I'm completely blown away. I have zero issues with it that I've seen others experiencing. Played some GTA5, AC:Unity, and Far Cry Primal and it looks absolutely insane. Easily the biggest upgrade I've ever made. I'd recommend this to anyone, especially if you are coming from a 60Hz 1920x1080p TV like I was.


Oh yea. Compared to a tv this is so much easier on the eyes. Assuming the TV uses some form of PWM, which it likely does, you'll find you're able to look at this screen all day if need be and not get eye fatigue. Can take some getting used to the 21:9 aspect, but, it catches on.


----------



## Azefore

Any news of the X34P revision?


----------



## willyum32

Would you guys say this is the best IPS, ultrawide, 1440p option for Nvidia as of now? I am looking to upgrade real soon, in the next week or so, but if there are better/newer/different models coming out, should I wait?


----------



## xTesla1856

So, how has the X34 matured, is it safe to get one? I saw a PG34 live in action yesterday and I was ruined by it. Looking to ditch my MG279Q now


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I did have a go of GTA V lastnight and it is great. What kind of frames are you getting? I'm getting between 85-100 in GTA V and 120-150 in BF4 all ultra settings.


Damn 85-100fps on maxed out GTA V. Is that on 3-way OG Titans?


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn 85-100fps on maxed out GTA V. Is that on 3-way OG Titans?


yes it is @stock clocks


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> yes it is @stock clocks


Impressive!


----------



## Bloodbath

I was getting the upgrade itch recently but honestly seeing the performance im still getting from these old girls at 3440x1440 i just can't see the need.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I was getting the upgrade itch recently but honestly seeing the performance im still getting from these old girls at 3440x1440 i just can't see the need.


The OG Titans are still going for @ $400/ea USD on ebay(due to their DP capabilities) if you ever change your mind. I changed my multi-card config to a single strongest GPU available and it was night and day difference in many games for the amount of butter smoothness that entailed.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The OG Titans are still going for @ $400/ea USD on ebay(due to their DP capabilities) if you ever change your mind. I changed my multi-card config to a single strongest GPU available and it was night and day difference in many games for the amount of butter smoothness that entailed.


I'm hanging out for the Titan P or whatever it will be called. That will be my next upgrade.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Any news of the X34P revision?


Last I heard it is supposed to be out near the end of this year, so somewhere in December 2016?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Last I heard it is supposed to be out near the end of this year, so somewhere in December 2016?


Aye, saw that in a video. Hoping they keep both models going and reduce the X34 to $1050 or so and whatever they decide for the P's msrp. Hopefully blb doesn't suffer with the increased curvature.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willyum32*
> 
> Would you guys say this is the best IPS, ultrawide, 1440p option for Nvidia as of now? I am looking to upgrade real soon, in the next week or so, but if there are better/newer/different models coming out, should I wait?


Yes definitely the best option. You also have the PG348Q from Asus which is essentially the exact same panel but with different exterior aesthetics & osd config. It also costs more $$. As the X34 has been out longer they (Acer) have had more time to improve their quality control as well.

The newer model has improved exterior design and a new osd in addition to a new stand which can swivel. If these features seem 'worth it' then you should wait till it releases. If I hadn't already bought one I may have waited myself for the new revision as I wish I had the option for swivel. I'm not 100% sure but I also believe it's a guaranteed 100Hz oc on this newer one, so there's also that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> So, how has the X34 matured, is it safe to get one? I saw a PG34 live in action yesterday and I was ruined by it. Looking to ditch my MG279Q now


I'd say it's safe to get one, mines has a March manufacture date, minimal blb, oc to 100Hz, no dead pixels. I was set on getting the PG348Q also, but I asked myself why pay so much more for aesthetics and the swivel option I could forego.


----------



## rcfc89

Just ordered one of these on Newegg. Wish me luck fella's.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> I'd say it's safe to get one, mines has a March manufacture date, minimal blb, oc to 100Hz, no dead pixels. I was set on getting the PG348Q also, but I asked myself why pay so much more for aesthetics and the swivel option I could forego.


I see dark times for my wallet...


----------



## Swolern

Missed another sale on these for $679.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Missed another sale on these for $679.


Damn, at that price, I might have imported it







Where was the sale?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Damn, at that price, I might have imported it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the sale?


They will run a refurb sale on the monitor every few months. This is the last one I saw.


----------



## ChevChelios

so Im really trying to fight off the temptation to forego a XB271HU and get a X34(P) instead in Q4 .. my poor wallet

but first:

(1) Is the scan lines issue still present in the X34A / later batches (Spring 2016 onward) ? Was the issue itself just a firmware bug that was / can be fixed with newer firmware or its an unfixable hardware fault ?

(2) Same question for the coil whine. Does X34A / later batches still suffer from it or is it eliminated by now ? If it is present - how loud is it ?

Much appreciated


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so Im really trying to fight off the temptation to forego a XB271HU and get a X34(P) instead in Q4 .. my poor wallet
> 
> but first:
> 
> (1) Is the scan lines issue still present in the X34A / later batches (Spring 2016 onward) ? Was the issue itself just a firmware bug that was / can be fixed with newer firmware or its an unfixable hardware fault ?
> 
> (2) Same question for the coil whine. Does X34A / later batches still suffer from it or is it eliminated by now ? If it is present - how loud is it ?
> 
> Much appreciated


My X34 has a build date of March 2016 and I can report it has no scan lines, will OC to 100hz without issue, no dead pixels or coil whine. It does however have a little backlight bleed which I dont have an issue with as it is quite minimal.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> My X34 has a build date of March 2016 and I can report it has no scan lines, will OC to 100hz without issue, no dead pixels or coil whine. It does however have a little backlight bleed which I dont have an issue with as it is quite minimal.


thx ! you have a regular X34 or X34A ?

also on the off chance, if you tried playing at 144 Hz - is there a notable / relevant difference between 100Hz and 144hz ?


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> thx ! you have a regular X34 or X34A ?
> 
> also on the off chance, if you tried playing at 144 Hz - is there a notable / relevant difference between 100Hz and 144hz ?


Mine is an X34 as far as I can tell, what is the difference between mine and an A? these displays cap off at exactly 100hz, the 27 inch model goes up to 144hz so I honestly cant tell you that sorry. I have heard many reviewers and other users say that the difference between 60-100hz is very noticeable but 100-144 not so much.


----------



## Avant Garde

X34 - 8bit panel ; can't swivel
X34A - 10bit panel ' can swivel

As far as I know


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> X34 - 8bit panel ; can't swivel
> X34A - 10bit panel ' can swivel
> 
> As far as I know


Hrmm thats strange, every X34 I have looked at has the same stand and none of them swivel. How can I tell if mine is 10 or 8 bit?


----------



## Avant Garde

Here you can see that new function on X34A :


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Here you can see that new function on X34A :


Are those even for sale yet? I have never seen that render before. I was also just looking at a few websites advertising the A but they all show the same stand as mine. That also looks like a bit of a dodgy render it looks like the swivel has just been added over the top of the original monitor IMO.


----------



## Avant Garde

Of course they are on sale, I've just had a chance to work on one a couple of days ago.

According to this, X34A is 10bit one and X34 is 8bit.

X34A : http://geizhals.at/acer-predator-x34a-um-cx0ee-a01-a1428180.html
X34 : http://geizhals.at/acer-predator-x34bmiphz-um-cx1ee-006-a1257523.html


----------



## rcfc89

The only differences in the new X34 which hasn't been released yet (not in US) is the swivel option, more curve(bad for backlightbleed on corners) and comes out of the box 100hz. Nothing else.

Edit: I thought you guys were talking about the P. My bad


----------



## rcfc89

So I just received my monitor. And it looks like the X34a is restricted to the Euro market. I contacted Acer and was told they both use the exact same (10-bit) panel. The "a" has a factory modified swivel base and a insert that plugs into the back to hang your headphones. My Predator has a May 2016 build date and is still called the X34 with no swivel. Will test tonight to see if it still has some of the issues the older builds had.


----------



## rcfc89

Does anyone else have a issue with the display whether desktop or game doesn't fill up entire screen. I have a black border that is about half an inch in from the bezels.


----------



## NegNoodles

As the other Canadian consumers here will know, its a damn ripoff here. It costs around 1.7k MSRP here, $100 or so on discounts but that still ends up costing 1.6k

I came across a 1.1k one on Canada Computers, refurbished by Acer, and the store assistant told me that it was manufactured in march 2016. Generally will this be safer than one, say manufactured in Q4 2015? I've been reading through comments, and saw that less problems are experienced by users who purchased their X34 in Q1/Q2 2016 than in Q4 2015 so I wish this will be the case when I do buy it and try it out.


----------



## rcfc89

I'm very happy with mine. Very little bleed in the bottom left corner. No dead pixels and flawless at 100hz. Amazing gaming display. Mine was built May 2016.


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Does anyone else have a issue with the display whether desktop or game doesn't fill up entire screen. I have a black border that is about half an inch in from the bezels.


That IS the bezel of the monitor, it's not a bezel-less monitor of course. So don't worry, everything is fine.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Received my Acer Predator X34A yesterday







This thing comes in a enormous box!!







I couldn't even fit it in he trunk of my car... Cant wait to hook it up, it will be a massive upgrade from a 40" 1080p TV, that is for sure!


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawjob*
> 
> It's not far away but not close either. Had to add a shot of my other hobby on the desktop.
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawjob*
> 
> It's not far away but not close either. Had to add a shot of my other hobby on the desktop.
> 
> .


Looks cramped ur workstation- you need let it breath.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Received my Acer Predator X34A yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing comes in a enormous box!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even fit it in he trunk of my car... Cant wait to hook it up, it will be a massive upgrade from a 40" 1080p TV, that is for sure!


Too curved right?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Today I finally made the call on my X34. Over time I learned to overlook the IPS glow even though it was quite noticeable to me in darker games. The backlight bleed was minimal enough that I actually convinced myself that I should consider myself fortunate it wasn't as bad as some pictures of other X34s I've seen. There was one problem I couldn't get past; a band of pixels, about an inch thick, near the top of the screen that were darker than the rest of the panel. Someone else in this thread experienced it and if you are eagle-eyed, you can even see it in a few of the YouTube reviews.

I love the ultrawide format and I have enough horsepower to get the full 100 fps G-Sync'ed goodness on a lot of titles but every time I saw the aforementioned flaws I thought of the $1200 price tag. That's enough to build a pretty decent system and more than double the cost of my living room TV.

This afternoon I boxed up the X34, a March 2016 build, and drove to the store knowing I would not be coming back with another one. In one last ditch effort to keep G-Sync in my life I looked at the Acer 32" 4k panel but the floor model seemed to have some backlight uniformity problems. Not bad but noticeable.

I came home with a Dell UP3216Q (Ultrasharp, 32", 4k) and so far I couldn't be happier with it. I suspect I will miss G-Sync and 100 fps but in the end I was willing to trade those features off for better overall quality.

Don't get me wrong, despite some glaring QC issues, the X34 is not junk. Not even close. If you happen to have a good example and primarily game then you'd be hard pressed to find something better. I use my screen mostly for work (programmer/analyst) and have been becoming active again with video and photo editing. I fire up games as I have time.


----------



## ChevChelios

could consider X34P maybe in Q4


----------



## NegNoodles

Finally pulled the trigger as well, yesterday and am now officially part of this club









TBH, I picked up a refurbished edition from Canada Computers, last one they have in stock in fact (damn), and I am quite pleased. Manufactured in March 2016, no form of physical damage or anything, non dead pixel, minimal BLB (THANK GOD HOLY *****!) and IPS glow isnt as minimal as I would've hoped for, but hey, I learned somewhere (either here or Linustech forums) that this "lotto" is something you have to be happy with even if you did receive something slightly flawed as there are way TOO MANY flawed ones that minimally flawed is in fact goodluck.

Either way, this monitor is gorgeous. 1440p sure takes a huge toll on my G1 GTX 1080 but thats what its designed for right? Every game looks flawless with Gsync, though unfortunately, not many games can run at 100HZ since I only tend to lean towards AAA games like Witcher 3, GTA V etc. However, the stand is too big. I guess my table is too small for it as I used to have a monitor mount for my LG34UM67 but I think the x34 is too heavy to use that mount so I guess I"m stuck with that same stand the monitor came with.

Any tip on whats a good monitor arm/mount for the x34? I wish to have a vertical mount setup, where my LG goes on top and my x34 is on the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NegNoodles*
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger as well, yesterday and am now officially part of this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I picked up a refurbished edition from Canada Computers, last one they have in stock in fact (damn), and I am quite pleased. Manufactured in March 2016, no form of physical damage or anything, non dead pixel, minimal BLB (THANK GOD HOLY *****!) and IPS glow isnt as minimal as I would've hoped for, but hey, I learned somewhere (either here or Linustech forums) that this "lotto" is something you have to be happy with even if you did receive something slightly flawed as there are way TOO MANY flawed ones that minimally flawed is in fact goodluck.
> 
> Either way, this monitor is gorgeous. 1440p sure takes a huge toll on my G1 GTX 1080 but thats what its designed for right? Every game looks flawless with Gsync, though unfortunately, not many games can run at 100HZ since I only tend to lean towards AAA games like Witcher 3, GTA V etc. However, the stand is too big. I guess my table is too small for it as I used to have a monitor mount for my LG34UM67 but I think the x34 is too heavy to use that mount so I guess I"m stuck with that same stand the monitor came with.
> 
> Any tip on whats a good monitor arm/mount for the x34? I wish to have a vertical mount setup, where my LG goes on top and my x34 is on the bottom. Thanks!


A 1080 is a good match for the X34. Sounds like yours is working out for you so congrats!

I have to disagree with the hardware lotto you mention earlier in your comment. I certainly hope we never enter into an era where hardware, especially high-end hardware, hits the shelves with such a defect rate that customers have to cross their fingers and hope for the best. Furthermore, a customer should never have to use a mechanism like "well that other guy got it worse than I did" to justify living with product defects they normally wouldn't. Thankfully, as it stands, these G-Sync monitors (choose one) seem to be lonely at the top of defect mountain.

I'm sure a day will come where you can shop for a G-Sync panel without any of this worry as the bugs are worked out of current tech or new tech takes its place. Unfortunately, that day is not going to be tomorrow.


----------



## Rychu

Guys, for all of you who hates x34's OSD and still needs to change the brightness and/or contrast often (like me) I've written and app which lets you do this from windows:



Additionally you can set up two predefined profiles.



App monitors in the background for windows processes changes and switches between profiles accordingly.

Please visit my site for *known issues section* and download.


----------



## NegNoodles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> A 1080 is a good match for the X34. Sounds like yours is working out for you so congrats!
> 
> I have to disagree with the hardware lotto you mention earlier in your comment. I certainly hope we never enter into an era where hardware, especially high-end hardware, hits the shelves with such a defect rate that customers have to cross their fingers and hope for the best. Furthermore, a customer should never have to use a mechanism like "well that other guy got it worse than I did" to justify living with product defects they normally wouldn't. Thankfully, as it stands, these G-Sync monitors (choose one) seem to be lonely at the top of defect mountain.
> 
> I'm sure a day will come where you can shop for a G-Sync panel without any of this worry as the bugs are worked out of current tech or new tech takes its place. Unfortunately, that day is not going to be tomorrow.


Thanks for the reply. Haha

Of course, we all do disagree to some extent, but the disagreement I speak of is more leaning towards how Acer/ASUS treats their customers. This whole "lotto" thing is actually quite real, from what I've gathered. These refurbished units (at least from Canada COmputers) are mostly due to customers being unhappy with small flaws like BLB and IPS glow. Regardless, I believe paying this sum of money pretty much implies something of higher quality than the rest. I'm quite glad though for the one I have as I did save almost 35% of the MSRP while still having a quality monitor just like many others here, but yeah, I am quite unhappy that this is how it turns out for customers where some get nondefective units and the other portion gets defective right out of the box.

That said, is this purchase bad in any way considering the 34P is coming out Q4? Will it be a big improvement over this, aside from different stand and 100HZ right out of the box? I'm thinking about potentially doing a triple monitor setup if I cant find a proper vertical mount, and I think I might save up for the 34Ps.


----------



## Swolern

Is there a difference between the X34 and the ROG SWIFT PG348Q besides the stand?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Is there a difference between the X34 and the ROG SWIFT PG348Q besides the stand?


Same panel. The Asus has a better, easier to navigate OSD but does not have adjustable gamma. Other than that, as you mentioned, the stand is different,


----------



## Swolern

Thanks Niceguy. Rep+

Anyone here get into Battlefield One Alpha and use this monitor? If so how was it and what GPU & FPS did you get?


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I love the ultrawide format and I have enough horsepower to get the full 100 fps G-Sync'ed goodness on a lot of titles but every time I saw the aforementioned flaws I thought of the $1200 price tag. That's enough to build a pretty decent system and more than double the cost of my living room TV.


Hey NiceGuy, know you returned the monitor already but did you happen to play The Division by chance? Just want to know what fps you were getting with the 1080 on ultra settings (if you played this game ofc).

Trying to justify an upgrade from my Ti but if the 1080 can't hit the 100 fps mark in said game I won't bother.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Hey NiceGuy, know you returned the monitor already but did you happen to play The Division by chance? Just want to know what fps you were getting with the 1080 on ultra settings (if you played this game ofc).
> 
> Trying to justify an upgrade from my Ti but if the 1080 can't hit the 100 fps mark in said game I won't bother.


The only AAA game a 1080 would maintain 100fps in Ultra settings on a X34 would be Doom. No way its doing the rest. It takes every bit of both my clocked to the moon 980Ti's to maintain 100 in the division and the 1080 is only about 10% faster then one of my gpu's at their clocks. The new Titan may be able to do it but I doubt it. You will likely still need a pair of 1080's to hold 100fps in upcoming AAA title's in Ultra settings at Ultra-Wide resolutions.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Hey NiceGuy, know you returned the monitor already but did you happen to play The Division by chance? Just want to know what fps you were getting with the 1080 on ultra settings (if you played this game ofc).
> 
> Trying to justify an upgrade from my Ti but if the 1080 can't hit the 100 fps mark in said game I won't bother.


I did not play that game unfortunately..

I did have a 980 Ti for a short while until I got sucked into the 1080 hunt. When I made the upgrade to 1080 I did notice some improvement in the games I was playing (Doom and Arkham Knight) but not dramatically so. Doom responded best with me being able to maintain approximately the same frame rates on "Ultra" as I was seeing with the 980 Ti on "Very High". Admittedly this is not very useful to your question.

If you're thinking about going 1080 just know it's not going to be a massive improvement and sadly the supply is still quite low meaning you're going to either have to be rather lucky or willing to invest some time monitoring stock to get one. It took some doing for me to find the STRIX I have now.

Of course everything we know about the 1080 Ti or Titan right now is speculation but I personally feel that is the card a 980 Ti owner might want to hold out for.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> The only AAA game a 1080 would maintain 100fps in Ultra settings on a X34 would be Doom. No way its doing the rest. It takes every bit of both my clocked to the moon 980Ti's to maintain 100 in the division and the 1080 is only about 10% faster then one of my gpu's at their clocks. The new Titan may be able to do it but I doubt it. You will likely still need a pair of 1080's to hold 100fps in upcoming AAA title's in Ultra settings at Ultra-Wide resolutions.


I was unable to maintain 100fps in Doom on Ultra with the X34. I was seeing 75'ish with dips into the 60's when a lot was going on.

My old rig:
4930k @ 3.9Ghz (all cores)
Rampage IV Black
16GB DDR3 1600
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X

EDIT: This is not reflective of the Vulcan implementation in Doom. Please disregard and see below.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I was unable to maintain 100fps in Doom on Ultra with the X34. I was seeing 75'ish with dips into the 60's when a lot was going on.
> 
> My old rig:
> 4930k @ 3.9Ghz (all cores)
> Rampage IV Black
> 16GB DDR3 1600
> MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X


Have you tried using Vulcan? I was getting the same with results with a single 980Ti at 1533mhz hovering around 80-85 most of the time. Since the addition of Vulcan I rarely see drops under 100. This is with everything maxed including 4x Sharpness and Nightmare texture's.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Have you tried using Vulcan? I was getting the same with results with a single 980Ti at 1533mhz hovering around 80-85 most of the time. Since the addition of Vulcan I rarely see drops under 100. This is with everything maxed including 4x Sharpness and Nightmare texture's.


Ah! Thanks for pointing that out. I completely forgot Vulcan support has now been added. I'll go ahead and take a couple derp points for that one. I did not run the game after the update but before I returned the X34. Wow though - that's quite a boost.

On an entirely different topic:

After using my X34 for a while, the curve was not noticeable and images to me seemed perfectly flat.

My current panel is nearly as wide but does not have a curve. The image to me now seems slightly convex. I completely understand now why they're curving these panels.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> The only AAA game a 1080 would maintain 100fps in Ultra settings on a X34 would be Doom. No way its doing the rest. It takes every bit of both my clocked to the moon 980Ti's to maintain 100 in the division and the 1080 is only about 10% faster then one of my gpu's at their clocks. The new Titan may be able to do it but I doubt it. You will likely still need a pair of 1080's to hold 100fps in upcoming AAA title's in Ultra settings at Ultra-Wide resolutions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I did not play that game unfortunately..
> 
> I did have a 980 Ti for a short while until I got sucked into the 1080 hunt. When I made the upgrade to 1080 I did notice some improvement in the games I was playing (Doom and Arkham Knight) but not dramatically so. Doom responded best with me being able to maintain approximately the same frame rates on "Ultra" as I was seeing with the 980 Ti on "Very High". Admittedly this is not very useful to your question.
> 
> If you're thinking about going 1080 just know it's not going to be a massive improvement and sadly the supply is still quite low meaning you're going to either have to be rather lucky or willing to invest some time monitoring stock to get one. It took some doing for me to find the STRIX I have now.
> 
> Of course everything we know about the 1080 Ti or Titan right now is speculation but I personally feel that is the card a 980 Ti owner might want to hold out for.


Thanks for the insight guys, looks like the smart decision is to hold out for the 1080Ti. Hopefully that's the card will net me that 100+ fps performance so I can take advantage of the refresh rate.

Had my time with sli and prefer the smoothness of a single card so won't be going that route again.

Not a big doom fan, played the demo and that's about it. The division is my go to atm, usually run it @ high settings to maintain above 60 fps, although on ultra settings gsync works extremely well to maintain smooth gameplay.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Thanks for the insight guys, looks like the smart decision is to hold out for the 1080Ti. Hopefully that's the card will net me that 100+ fps performance so I can take advantage of the refresh rate.
> 
> Had my time with sli and prefer the smoothness of a single card so won't be going that route again.
> 
> Not a big doom fan, played the demo and that's about it. The division is my go to atm, usually run it @ high settings to maintain above 60 fps, although on ultra settings gsync works extremely well to maintain smooth gameplay.


I also was an SLI user, sans a couple dips into ATI/AMD, from the 8800 GTX era onward to my recent 780 TI SLI setup. Overall the experience was good but man when you run into a game that doesn't scale well or doesn't support SLI full-stop it's frustrating. I'm going to try single-card as well for a while to see how that goes. So far, even at 4k, the 1080 is holding up pretty well. I have to compromise settings for recent AAA's but I'm ok with doing so.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I also was an SLI user, sans a couple dips into ATI/AMD, from the 8800 GTX era onward to my recent 780 TI SLI setup. Overall the experience was good but man when you run into a game that doesn't scale well or doesn't support SLI full-stop it's frustrating. I'm going to try single-card as well for a while to see how that goes. So far, even at 4k, the 1080 is holding up pretty well. I have to compromise settings for recent AAA's but I'm ok with doing so.


That's why you make sure your gpu's as a single gpu is a beast as well. Simply disable SLI on game's that don't support SLI and you're good. And when you have a demanding game that require's a ton of gpu power to run at Ultra settings you're good to go. I've said it many times. Its better to have far too much then to come up too short. I for one who have had my last 3 gpu upgrade's as SLI setups have never experienced this stutter or sloppy gameplay. My 690, 780Ti's and 980Ti's have been awesome. A single card just isn't enough for demanding AAA title's for my gaming needs. I want the best. Will not settle with cranking things down.


----------



## Swolern

Just got in my Acer X34 & STRIX 1070 SLI in today. So pumped!! Any good X34 settings for the best PQ, or is default the way to go?


----------



## yairh

Are there any X34A owners here that have experienced excessive backlight bleeding \ scanlines \ dead pixels?
Am considering getting X34A and most major issues written here are on X34.
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yairh*
> 
> Are there any X34A owners here that have experienced excessive backlight bleeding \ scanlines \ dead pixels?
> Am considering getting X34A and most major issues written here are on X34.
> Thanks a lot in advance!


I believe the X34A uses the exact same panel. It's the rotating stand that sets it a apart from the original X34. Unless the X34A has more stringent quality control for some reason I would think risk of defects would be approximately the same.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yairh*
> 
> Are there any X34A owners here that have experienced excessive backlight bleeding \ scanlines \ dead pixels?
> Am considering getting X34A and most major issues written here are on X34.
> Thanks a lot in advance!


my panel has a build date of March 2016 and has a little backlight bleed but none of the other defects you mention. I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> my panel has a build date of March 2016 and has a little backlight bleed but none of the other defects you mention. I am very happy with my purchase.


Mine was a March 2016 as well. For kicks, if you don't mind, could you change your background to a solid, medium color (i.e. gray) and check for a dark band of pixels, about an inch thick, across the top?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yairh*
> 
> Are there any X34A owners here that have experienced excessive backlight bleeding \ scanlines \ dead pixels?
> Am considering getting X34A and most major issues written here are on X34.
> Thanks a lot in advance!


My display has a May 2016 build date. Its perfect other then very slight bleed in the bottom left hand corner. Having owned several IPS panels this is not a QC issue but more of a common panel defect with IPS in general. But out of all the display's I've had this one is by far the best. I'm not sure the "a" model even exist in the US. I spoke to a rep in the US who has never even heard of it. Mine still says X34 and it was built only 2 month's ago.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just got in my Acer X34 & STRIX 1070 SLI in today. So pumped!! Any good X34 settings for the best PQ, or is default the way to go?


Actually haven't calibrated mines since I got it and I think it looks amazing with the out of the box settings. Don't think I'll even bother to calibrate it cause I like it as is.

I guess if you're using it for work as well you would want to calibrate it. TFT central may have some calibration settings, you should maybe check there.

Pretty sure someone has posted some settings in this thread if you do a search.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

This was a bad day... So I just moved and managed to shatter the panel on my X34. Apparently some of the weight of the monitor was on my center channel speaker. When I pulled the speaker forward the Predator as well as 2 other 27" monitors went with it. The other 2 went face first on to the floor (and somehow survived without a scratch). I tried to grab the Predator and managed to get it by the top bezel but my elbow hit the screen just right that it shattered. Damn. This was several weeks ago now and I already picked up a refurbished unit for $1,000 from Acer's eBay store. Now I'm debating what to do with the broken one. I'm sure it's worth something in parts so I may just try to sell it and see what I can get. Anybody have any better ideas? I'm sure a warranty wouldn't cover this and I seriously doubt it would be worth sending in for repair given that the panel is by far the most expensive part anyway.

Oh well, at least I can honestly say I like the monitor enough that I bought a second one.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> 
> 
> This was a bad day... So I just moved and managed to shatter the panel on my X34. Apparently some of the weight of the monitor was on my center channel speaker. When I pulled the speaker forward the Predator as well as 2 other 27" monitors went with it. The other 2 went face first on to the floor (and somehow survived without a scratch). I tried to grab the Predator and managed to get it by the top bezel but my elbow hit the screen just right that it shattered. Damn. This was several weeks ago now and I already picked up a refurbished unit for $1,000 from Acer's eBay store. Now I'm debating what to do with the broken one. I'm sure it's worth something in parts so I may just try to sell it and see what I can get. Anybody have any better ideas? I'm sure a warranty wouldn't cover this and I seriously doubt it would be worth sending in for repair given that the panel is by far the most expensive part anyway.
> 
> Oh well, at least I can honestly say I like the monitor enough that I bought a second one.


life throws you a lemon you make lemonade or something...
I say get it repaired and then you'll have two.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Mine was a March 2016 as well. For kicks, if you don't mind, could you change your background to a solid, medium color (i.e. gray) and check for a dark band of pixels, about an inch thick, across the top?


yes I can do that as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## Battleneter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yairh*
> 
> Are there any X34A owners here that have experienced excessive backlight bleeding \ scanlines \ dead pixels?
> Am considering getting X34A and most major issues written here are on X34.
> Thanks a lot in advance!


It appears more recent manufactured units have far less issues than the earlier ones. Mine was also manufactures March 2016, zero dead pixels, does 100hz, minimal backlight bleed and or IPS glow.


----------



## rcfc89

Mine seems to have the darker band on a grey background as well. Very odd. Doesn't appear in any other color.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Mine seems to have the darker band on a grey background as well. Very odd. Doesn't appear in any other color.


When u pay so much you'd think QC would be better.
Go to a store and check it an buy it.


----------



## Nicholars

Seems like most / all of the X34 monitors have the dark band at the top? Might be slightly more / less obvious on different monitors, or people are not looking properly, it is only visible on pastel / grey / light colors full screen.

So if they all have that dark band to some extent, then the only other issues are BLB, which they also seem to all have to some extent on the left of the screen, and coil whine, which apparently some do not have but again I wonder if it is people just not noticing it, I wonder if anyone really has a 100% silent X34 at 100hz.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> When u pay so much you'd think QC would be better.
> Go to a store and check it an buy it.


I don't consider it a problem or a QC issue at all. It seems to be on every panel. It also only noticeable on a grey backround. Until he mentioned it and to test it I never saw it haha. It doesn't bother me at all. Very subtle and faint in person.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I don't consider it a problem or a QC issue at all. It seems to be on every panel. It also only noticeable on a grey backround. Until he mentioned it and to test it I never saw it haha. It doesn't bother me at all. Very subtle and faint in person.


Ya those are first gen curved panels.
Now the new LG UC88/98 have the 2nd gen panels.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Ya those are first gen curved panels.
> Now the new LG UC88/98 have the 2nd gen panels.


Mine has the 2nd gen Panel. It was built in May 2016. Had a buddy who works at Fry's check a 34UC98-W on display with the same windows 10 grey backround last night. Exact same thing.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Mine has the 2nd gen Panel. It was built in May 2016.


nah think they're still the 1st gen.
2nd gen's have a more aggressive curve.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Acer X34/A = 2800R panel
Acer X34P = 1900R panel
34UC98-W = 1900R panel

If you currently own an X34, you have the first generation, less curved panel. Very disappointing to hear the 34UC98-W has the same dark stripe. Admittedly I'm not clear as to whether or not this is indeed the panel destined for the X34P.

To each their own but that's a defect/flaw in my book. I agree that it only shows up when a simple, medium-toned image is on the screen but I did notice this on mine through normal day-to-day operations. On a low or mid-range screen I'd overlook it. My living room TV has comically bad ghosting in certain situations but it was extremely inexpensive so I left it be. With an asking price of $1200, the X34 and its Asus cousin are at the upper echelon of consumer monitors so my expectations were set accordingly.


----------



## Nicholars

Personally I think more of a curve is worse, not a good thing... it would distort the image probably... but the native 100hz and also the significantly better backlight bleed / glow is definately a good thing... overall though not worth swapping from the X34. Maybe a 144hz samsung VA ultrawide would be worth swapping, or definately a 3440x1440 144hz OLED, but no news of anything like that. A 36" 3440x1440 144hz OLED would be the end game monitor.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> nah think they're still the 1st gen.
> 2nd gen's have a more aggressive curve.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Personally I think more of a curve is worse, not a good thing... it would distort the image probably... but the native 100hz and also the significantly better backlight bleed / glow is definately a good thing... overall though not worth swapping from the X34. Maybe a 144hz samsung VA ultrawide would be worth swapping, or definately a 3440x1440 144hz OLED, but no news of anything like that. A 36" 3440x1440 144hz OLED would be the end game monitor.


I agree. From the displays I've seen that added more curve the image becomes distorted the closer you get to the corners. IPS glow also becomes more intense in the corners from the increase in curvature. I'll stick with my X34. Could care less about swivel(My desk is glass), will not like having more curve, 100hz native is nice but my display runs 100hz flawless with no hiccups.


----------



## Nicholars

I think all X34 have dark band at top, some bleed on left corners.

Maybe somewhere in the world, someone has an X34 with 100hz, no coil whine, no backlight bleed, no dark band, but I would say the probability of getting that is almost zero.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Acer X34/A = 2800R panel
> Acer X34P = 1900R panel
> 34UC98-W = 1900R panel
> 
> If you currently own an X34, you have the first generation, less curved panel. Very disappointing to hear the 34UC98-W has the same dark stripe. Admittedly I'm not clear as to whether or not this is indeed the panel destined for the X34P.
> 
> To each their own but that's a defect/flaw in my book. I agree that it only shows up when a simple, medium-toned image is on the screen but I did notice this on mine through normal day-to-day operations. On a low or mid-range screen I'd overlook it. My living room TV has comically bad ghosting in certain situations but it was extremely inexpensive so I left it be. *With an asking price of $1200*, the X34 and its Asus cousin are at the upper echelon of consumer monitors so my expectations were set accordingly.


I feel the price tag is warranted. How many other Ultra-Wide's with IPS overclock to 100hz? How many include Gsync? There's a price to pay for this type of tech and then add in there's only 2 models available. I'm cool with $1200. Being a heavy Home Theater addict it could be a lot worse trust me.


----------



## Pendulum

My 21:9 Dell U3415W bit the dirt today. I really enjoyed it for the short amount of time I had it but I may end up buying a replacement tonight.
I really thought about buying the X34 prior to it.

Do any of you have any regrets with this monitor? I've heard of some QC issues.
Do any of you wish you would have gone with 4K 16:9 instead? The black bars on YouTube and Netflix can be annoying at times.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> My 21:9 Dell U3415W bit the dirt today. I really enjoyed it for the short amount of time I had it but I may end up buying a replacement tonight.
> I really thought about buying the X34 prior to it.
> 
> Do any of you have any regrets with this monitor? I've heard of some QC issues.
> Do any of you wish you would have gone with 4K 16:9 instead? The black bars on YouTube and Netflix can be annoying at times.
> 
> Any input is appreciated.


Buy from Newegg. I ordered mine about 4 weeks ago and got one with a May 2016 build date. Had 4k 16:9 before this. This display is miles better. The extra width and 100hz/gsync make it perfect for gaming imo. Goodluck


----------



## immortalkings

Guys im getting a replace for my X34 due to excessive amout of IPS Glow or BLB on the left side.. im testing out the other unit again later before il replace mine tomorrow.. my question is..

i notice a dot on top most left side on the screen.. maybe a few inch away on the bezel... its kinda glossy and change in color... when i look it straight it was like that but when im in the middle i can't see it.. what is it? a stuck pixel? i know stuck pixel are fix color and dead ones are black right?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalkings*
> 
> Guys im getting a replace for my X34 due to excessive amout of IPS Glow or BLB on the left side.. im testing out the other unit again later before il replace mine tomorrow.. my question is..
> 
> i notice a dot on top most left side on the screen.. maybe a few inch away on the bezel... its kinda glossy and change in color... when i look it straight it was like that but when im in the middle i can't see it.. what is it? a stuck pixel? i know stuck pixel are fix color and dead ones are black right?


They are all going to have glow on the left side... every one will be the same... they will also all have some amount of backlight bleed on the left corners... they literally all have it, some are slightly better or worse but they will all have it.

By FAR the best solution to the IPS glow / BLB is to have a bias light and also do not play in a dark room... this will make more difference than any amount of replacements.


----------



## Swolern

My X34 his minimal IPS glow and no BLB. Just about the best I have seen on any of the IPS/PLS panels I have owned. I'm extremely happy. It's eye wateringly gorgeous!


----------



## immortalkings

if that's what you say guys.. mine is almost perfect.. no Dark spots or dirt, no Dead/Stuck Pixel, 100hz OC, no scanlines or coilwine.. just the IPS Glow... even i'm in 20% brightness its still there but not so much when 100%... im always playing in the dark room.. thats the probem i think.. if mine is better.. i think il just keep it then..

and i'm enjoying it right now.. my replaced Zotac 1080 just got there a few days ago but i changed it to MSI 1080... damn.. every game is WOW... i just hate when loading screens or conversation.. there are black bars on sides where the IPS Glow are visible

here are the samples of my x34 with 0% 20% 100% and with or without light


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Buy from Newegg. I ordered mine about 4 weeks ago and got one with a May 2016 build date. Had 4k 16:9 before this. This display is miles better. The extra width and 100hz/gsync make it perfect for gaming imo. Goodluck


Thanks for the input.

For the time being I'm back on a 27" 16:9 monitor. In all honesty it feels like I'm using my ancient 19" 4:3 monitor. It just feels...wrong.
I will be getting an X34 in the near future for sure after being forced to use 16:9 again.

I decided to put a hold on the X34 until I change jobs and look at it as more of a reward than a replacement as motivation to better myself. Getting a new toy isn't going to help.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> My X34 his minimal IPS glow and no BLB. Just about the best I have seen on any of the IPS/PLS panels I have owned. I'm extremely happy. It's eye wateringly gorgeous!


Just don't believe you, I have yet to see a single X34 that does not have backlight bleed. They also have pretty strong glow for IPS.

I have seen 3 in person + many examples online, they all have similar bleed and glow, some a bit better / worse... but never with "minimal glow and no BLB"


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just don't believe you, I have yet to see a single X34 that does not have backlight bleed. They also have pretty strong glow for IPS.
> 
> I have seen 3 in person + many examples online, they all have similar bleed and glow, some a bit better / worse... but never with "minimal glow and no BLB"


Some people are born lucky, others are born losers.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Some people are born lucky, others are born losers.


But I don't believe it... I have literally never seen an X34 with no backlight bleed.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I find it ridiculous they find the audacity to charge 1200 for them and yet they come with obvious flaws.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Some people are born lucky, others are born losers.


lol:thumb:


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I find it ridiculous they find the audacity to charge 1200 for them and yet they come with obvious flaws.


Exactly my point.


----------



## sherlock

Thought about picking up a refurb on amazon for $1K from Acer, but got too much 16:9 content and 16:9 only games


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just don't believe you, I have yet to see a single X34 that does not have backlight bleed. They also have pretty strong glow for IPS.
> 
> I have seen 3 in person + many examples online, they all have similar bleed and glow, some a bit better / worse... but never with "minimal glow and no BLB"


Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't BLB and IPS glow virtually the same thing? Mine has just a pinch of glow coming from the bottom left hand corner. Other then that it's perfect. I'll get a picture later when it's dark in my office.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I find it ridiculous they find the audacity to charge 1200 for them and yet they come with obvious flaws.


Some people will never be satisfied I swear. There is no such thing as a perfect monitor especially with IPS. There are drawbacks to each panel type. You just have to decide which one fits your needs the best.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Some people will never be satisfied I swear. There is no such thing as a perfect monitor especially with IPS. There are drawbacks to each panel type. You just have to decide which one fits your needs the best.


I wanna get the Samsung S34 VA monitor so bad. But they don't have it in my country- they do have the Dell 34" and the Acer X34.
Samsung has so much better QC.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't BLB and IPS glow virtually the same thing? Mine has just a pinch of glow coming from the bottom left hand corner. Other then that it's perfect. I'll get a picture later when it's dark in my office.


No backlight bleed is where you can see some light coming through the edge of the screen, I can pretty much guarantee you will have some, mostly in the left corners, then you get the orange IPS glow that is visible on an angle but will disappear depending which angle you look at it.

Take a picture in a dark room with full black screen (search dead pixel test google then press f11 for full screen on the black one) at around 37 brightness.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> I wanna get the Samsung S34 VA monitor so bad. But they don't have it in my country- they do have the Dell 34" and the Acer X34.
> Samsung has so much better QC.


I have one at work. It has terrible washed out colors. Reminds me of a higher quality TN. The blacks are decent but the vibrancy just isn't there like you get on a IPS. I also wouldn't recommend it for gaming. 60hz and no gsync. No thanks.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> No backlight bleed is where you can see some light coming through the edge of the screen, I can pretty much guarantee you will have some, mostly in the left corners, then you get the orange IPS glow that is visible on an angle but will disappear depending which angle you look at it.
> 
> Take a picture in a dark room with full black screen (search dead pixel test google then press f11 for full screen on the black one) at around 37 brightness.


What I have is slight glow then in the bottom left hand corner. No backlight bleed and no dead pixels.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I have one at work. It has terrible washed out colors. Reminds me of a higher quality TN. The blacks are decent but the vibrancy just isn't there like you get on a IPS. I also wouldn't recommend it for gaming. 60hz and no gsync. No thanks.


Bet it needs proper calibration.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Bet it needs proper calibration.


Maybe but it still lacks the accuracy of a good IPS. Input lag is terrible as well. Good for everyday use but terrible for gaming.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just don't believe you, I have yet to see a single X34 that does not have backlight bleed. They also have pretty strong glow for IPS.
> 
> I have seen 3 in person + many examples online, they all have similar bleed and glow, some a bit better / worse... but never with "minimal glow and no BLB"


You were right it does have some BLB in the top left corner, it was just hard to see. It's also difficult to get the camera in the right viewing angle and conditions to see the BLB and not the glow. My phone camera sucks, it just made it look worse that what it does in real life.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> What I have is slight glow then in the bottom left hand corner. No backlight bleed and no dead pixels.


Ok well post a photo for proof then, I want to see this mythical X34 with zero backlight bleed. post a picture of full black screen in dark room at 120cdm2 brighness (about 37 on OSD).


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Ok well post a photo for proof then, I want to see this mythical X34 with zero backlight bleed. post a picture of full black screen in dark room at 120cdm2 brighness (about 37 on OSD).


Have you tried to take a pic of these curved panels to show BLB & glow? It's nearly impossible to get a good picture unless you have the right camera and perfect ambient conditions due to the curvature. Like I said on my it was really difficult to see the BLB & glow under normal working conditions and definitely zero in gaming. The glow I can see on a complete black screen, but the BLB I really had to move to angles I would not actually sit just to see it. My camera definitely can't pick that up. Maybe if you use this monitor for professional photography or something along those lines you might notice it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Have you tried to take a pic of these curved panels to show BLB & glow? It's nearly impossible to get a good picture unless you have the right camera and perfect ambient conditions due to the curvature. Like I said on my it was really difficult to see the BLB & glow under normal working conditions and definitely zero in gaming. The glow I can see on a complete black screen, but the BLB I really had to move to angles I would not actually sit just to see it. My camera definitely can't pick that up. Maybe if you use this monitor for professional photography or something along those lines you might notice it.


I was talking to the guy who says his monitor has zero BLB, none at all. You have confirmed that yours does have some BLB, I want to see this X34 that has zero BLB.


----------



## rcfc89

I guess in a dark room there is a bit of BLB on the very top corners very very minimal and not noticeable when in use or gaming. I'm very pleased with this display. I'm hoping by this being a May 2016 build that Acer has possibly gotten their QC in order.


----------



## Nicholars

Looks like you got a decent one for BLB, but still a) the lights are not off b) there is some backlight bleed in the usual places

Also I do not ever use mine with lights off, but its the best way to check or compare backlight bleed, for example of my monitor has direct sunlight on it, the blacks look almost like OLED blacks, but the in a dark room they look not good. I use a bias light behind it (phillips aura light) and also have 1 or 2 desklamps in the room as well, because blacks and glow on IPS is infinitely better when you have some lights on / not good in a dark room.

But yes looks like you have the same as every other X34, some in the bottom and top left, and a smaller amount on the right, although yours looks relatively good.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I guess in a dark room there is a bit of BLB on the very top corners very very minimal and not noticeable when in use or gaming. I'm very pleased with this display. I'm hoping by this being a May 2016 build that Acer has possibly gotten their QC in order.


Agreed. My X34 is the best IPS/PLS monitor I have ever owned, in terms or BLB/glow, and I have had a lot of them. Extremely pleased as well.


----------



## Nicholars

How about coil whine? If you have the monitor at 100hz then browse internet, can you hear buzzing from the screen in a quiet room?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How about coil whine? If you have the monitor at 100hz then browse internet, can you hear buzzing from the screen in a quiet room?


I'll have to give it a try. I don't browse on my rig. Gaming exclusively. I also wear headphones so even if it did it wouldn't bother me haha.


----------



## Evo X

Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Asus PG348Q.

Anyone have experience with both?

Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


----------



## Battleneter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Asus PG348Q.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both?
> 
> Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


They both have "exactly" the same LG panel, it boils down to a few things

- Asus PG348Q.has swivel (however due to viewing angles on IPS not hugely useful but nice.).
- X34 looks better, well "most" seem to favor the X34 as its more refined looking and less try hard gamery, that's however subjective.
- Asus PG348Q has better on screen menu controls, you get used to the clunky Acer controls but it takes time!
- Asus PG348Q usually a bit more expensive and not as widely available.

I believe Acer is a little further along in the QC department ironing out problems with more recent manufactured units over Asus, but that's just based on forum observations.

Really there is next to nothing in it, go with your gut or flip a coin


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Asus PG348Q.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both?
> 
> Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


Get which ever one you can find cheaper.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i saw this o nsale at 999$ at costco and BARELY missed it (sold out as I was trying to PM) what is the deal on the new one how much when is it coming?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to decide between this and the Asus PG348Q.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both?
> 
> Coming from a first gen 27" ROG Swift.


I am betting Asus will have better QC.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> I am betting Asus will have better QC.


That's what I thought too, until I read through the Asus thread. All my previous monitors have been Asus also, it's nice to see Acer really step up this last year or two. They use to be known and the lower quality brand, now they are top notch.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> I am betting Asus will have better QC.


A few years ago I bought a ROG MARS II for $1900Aud which was faulty then RMA'd for another which was faulty also. The thing that got me was the cards were numbered and I got one from each end of the limited production run and both had issues with the fan shroud not clearing the fan and loose decorative pieces interfering with the cooling fans that made them both sound like whipper snippers.

Ever since then, I have had no faith in ASUS QC.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> A few years ago I bought a ROG MARS II for $1900Aud which was faulty then RMA'd for another which was faulty also. The thing that got me was the cards were numbered and I got one from each end of the limited production run and both had issues with the fan shroud not clearing the fan and loose decorative pieces interfering with the cooling fans that made them both sound like whipper snippers.
> 
> Ever since then, I have had no faith in ASUS QC.


lol you bought a Mars II? The most overpriced pile of crap ever made? Well you deserve ur luck.
Ignored and Blocked.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> A few years ago I bought a ROG MARS II for $1900Aud which was faulty then RMA'd for another which was faulty also. The thing that got me was the cards were numbered and I got one from each end of the limited production run and both had issues with the fan shroud not clearing the fan and loose decorative pieces interfering with the cooling fans that made them both sound like whipper snippers.
> 
> Ever since then, I have had no faith in ASUS QC.


Don't get me started on the first ever Asus Swift 1440p monitor, the QC issues were outrageous! Anyone remember that fiasco. Although I have always loved my STRIX cards and Asus monitors I thankfully have never had to go through the RMA process with them(knock on wood).


----------



## Snaporz

Is it just me or can I not find the X34A revision on Newegg or Amazon in the US? Anyone have a recommended retailer?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Is it just me or can I not find the X34A revision on Newegg or Amazon in the US? Anyone have a recommended retailer?


It's because it's not available in the US, only Europe. Only difference in the x34a is it has a swivel post on the stand.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> It's because it's not available in the US, only Europe. Only difference in the x34a is it has a swivel post on the stand.


Well that certianly makes sense. I was looking for the x34A as I heard it is more reliably OC'd to 100hz. Thank you.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Well that certianly makes sense. I was looking for the x34A as I heard it is more reliably OC'd to 100hz. Thank you.


And I heard that besides the swivel it comes at 100Hz out of the box.


----------



## dVeLoPe

isnt it gonna be called the x34p?


----------



## axiumone

Yeah the NATIVE 100hz display with a different back design and more curve will be x34P. The current line up is x34 or x34A(only available in Europe) with the only difference being the stand.


----------



## Pendulum

I don't see a single feature on the X34P that I would go out of my way for.

I'm just hoping there is a price drop on the X34 after its release since I'll be in the market for one next month.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I don't see a single feature on the X34P that I would go out of my way for.
> 
> I'm just hoping there is a price drop on the X34 after its release since I'll be in the market for one next month.


Agree. More curve just intensifies the already known issues with IPS panels. Could care less about the swivel and 99% of the X34 are stable at 100hz no problem. Odd that they didn't come out of the box with 100hz to begin with.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battleneter*
> 
> They both have "exactly" the same LG panel, it boils down to a few things
> 
> - Asus PG348Q.has swivel (however due to viewing angles on IPS not hugely useful but nice.).
> - X34 looks better, well "most" seem to favor the X34 as its more refined looking and less try hard gamery, that's however subjective.
> - Asus PG348Q has better on screen menu controls, you get used to the clunky Acer controls but it takes time!
> - Asus PG348Q usually a bit more expensive and not as widely available.
> 
> I believe Acer is a little further along in the QC department ironing out problems with more recent manufactured units over Asus, but that's just based on forum observations.
> 
> Really there is next to nothing in it, go with your gut or flip a coin


Additionally the Asus PG348Q does NOT have gamma adjustment while the Acer X34/A does.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> lol you bought a Mars II? The most overpriced pile of crap ever made? Well you deserve ur luck.
> Ignored and Blocked.


What is you're problem? There is no need to be insulting. Regardless of what I chose to spend my money on four years ago, the fact of the matter is Asus QC allowed two of they're top tier products to leave the factory with critical flaws which prevented operability and caused actual damage to the product. In my mind this is inexcusable particularly in the case where the production run is limited to 500 units.

Why am I even wasting my time responding if you have blocked me.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> What is you're problem? There is no need to be insulting. Regardless of what I chose to spend my money on four years ago, the fact of the matter is Asus QC allowed two of they're top tier products to leave the factory with critical flaws which prevented operability and caused actual damage to the product. In my mind this is inexcusable particularly in the case where the production run is limited to 500 units.
> 
> Why am I even wasting my time responding if you have blocked me.


You would be mad too if you had "muscle" in both your user name and sig but look like a 45yr old who has never lifted a single weight in his entire life.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> You would be mad too if you had "muscle" in both your user name and sig but look like a 45yr old who has never lifted a single weight in his entire life.


Mad...I would be furious.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Agree. More curve just intensifies the already known issues with IPS panels. Could care less about the swivel and 99% of the X34 are stable at 100hz no problem. Odd that they didn't come out of the box with 100hz to begin with.


Except these new X34P wont have the same panels. The X34 and PG348Q use the same AU Optronics AHVA panel that all the high refresh rate 1440p monitors have been using this past year; but the new X34P will use a more quality LG S-IPS panel which has significantly less trouble with backlight bleed. And for the record, the only thing a 1900r curve will cause is slightly higher backlight bleed risk on the corners compared to the 3800r on the original; but with this new panel it's basically a non-issue (at least compared to the atrocious BLB risk on the original.) It's the same panel type used in the LG 34UC98 ultra-wide monitors etc.. and on top of coming at 100hz out of the box it is also STILL overclockable via the same OSD option, just instead of being from 60-100, you should be able to go from 100 to 120-140hz on the X34P

And it's perfectly obvious why the X34/PG348Q didn't come 100hz out of box; because Acer/Asus KNOWS that not all of them will hit 100hz. That and the fact that DP1.2 bandwidth limit is literally being smacked up against at 95-100hz etc.. Basically it was a legal issue, if Acer had said "100hz" in their marketing and ended up with even as little as 4-5% not being able to hit 100hz they could end up with a false advertising class action suit on their hands.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Except these new X34P wont have the same panels. The X34 and PG348Q use the same AU Optronics AHVA panel that all the high refresh rate 1440p monitors have been using this past year; but the new X34P will use a more quality LG S-IPS panel which has significantly less trouble with backlight bleed. And for the record, the only thing a 1900r curve will cause is slightly higher backlight bleed risk on the corners compared to the 3800r on the original; but with this new panel it's basically a non-issue (at least compared to the atrocious BLB risk on the original.) It's the same panel type used in the LG 34UC98 ultra-wide monitors etc.. and on top of coming at 100hz out of the box it is also STILL overclockable via the same OSD option, just instead of being from 60-100, you should be able to go from 100 to 120-140hz on the X34P
> 
> And it's perfectly obvious why the X34/PG348Q didn't come 100hz out of box; because Acer/Asus KNOWS that not all of them will hit 100hz. That and the fact that DP1.2 bandwidth limit is literally being smacked up against at 95-100hz etc.. Basically it was a legal issue, if Acer had said "100hz" in their marketing and ended up with even as little as 4-5% not being able to hit 100hz they could end up with a false advertising class action suit on their hands.


Wrong. The X34 and 348Q use a LG IPS now. Only the Samsung uses a AHVA I own one that I use for work. The revised X34P that will be revealed late this year shares a panel with the newer LG 34uc98 which I have used in person several times. It suffers from the same issues that all curved IPS panels do except to a greater extent because of the increased curvature. The thing that bothers me the most is the image on the screen becomes slightly distorted towards the corners. I welcome the swivel base and 100hz native refresh rate. Not a fan at all of the increased curve.

In no way will the X34p go over 100hz. Where have you read this?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Except these new X34P wont have the same panels. The X34 and PG348Q use the same AU Optronics AHVA panel that all the high refresh rate 1440p monitors have been using this past year; but the new X34P will use a more quality LG S-IPS panel which has significantly less trouble with backlight bleed. And for the record, the only thing a 1900r curve will cause is slightly higher backlight bleed risk on the corners compared to the 3800r on the original; but with this new panel it's basically a non-issue (at least compared to the atrocious BLB risk on the original.) It's the same panel type used in the LG 34UC98 ultra-wide monitors etc.. and on top of coming at 100hz out of the box it is also STILL overclockable via the same OSD option, just instead of being from 60-100, you should be able to go from 100 to 120-140hz on the X34P
> 
> And it's perfectly obvious why the X34/PG348Q didn't come 100hz out of box; because Acer/Asus KNOWS that not all of them will hit 100hz. That and the fact that DP1.2 bandwidth limit is literally being smacked up against at 95-100hz etc.. Basically it was a legal issue, if Acer had said "100hz" in their marketing and ended up with even as little as 4-5% not being able to hit 100hz they could end up with a false advertising class action suit on their hands.


Only the Samsungs have VA panels, all others use IPS.
Actually I wanna try that Samsung so bad- but no dealer sell it in my country


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Wrong. The X34 and 348Q use a LG IPS now. Only the Samsung uses a AHVA I own one that I use for work. The revised X34P that will be revealed late this year shares a panel with the newer LG 34uc98 which I have used in person several times. It suffers from the same issues that all curved IPS panels do except to a greater extent because of the increased curvature. The thing that bothers me the most is the image on the screen becomes slightly distorted towards the corners. I welcome the swivel base and 100hz native refresh rate. Not a fan at all of the increased curve.
> 
> *In no way will the X34p go over 100hz. Where have you read this?*


Totally agree, this has not been mentioned atall nor is it possible as the refreshed model should have the same dp 1.2a connection.


----------



## Snaporz

Is there any reason to wait for the X34P if I'm just going to throw it on a monitor stand? I want to pick up an X34 but a newer model has me cautious and leaning towards waiting.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Is there any reason to wait for the X34P if I'm just going to throw it on a monitor stand? I want to pick up an X34 but a newer model has me cautious and leaning towards waiting.


If you have a local supplier that stock the new LG's with the 1900r curve go check it out first. See if you like the more aggressive curve. I personally do not. The other thing is are you willing to wait until late this year. Current projections have it dropping late q4. That could be 4-5 months from now. That's a long time to wait.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> If you have a local supplier that stock the new LG's with the 1900r curve go check it out first. See if you like the more aggressive curve. I personally do not. The other thing is are you willing to wait until late this year. Current projections have it dropping late q4. That could be 4-5 months from now. That's a long time to wait.


I'm biased towards G-Sync so it seems that is ruled out.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I'm biased towards G-Sync so it seems that is ruled out.


He is talking about looking at one of the new LG monitors as a reference to see if you like the curvature of the monitor.
1900R is _very_ curved and may not suit everybody, myself included.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> He is talking about looking at one of the new LG monitors as a reference to see if you like the curvature of the monitor.
> 1900R is _very_ curved and may not suit everybody, myself included.


Ah, my bad. I misinterpreted his suggestion in that regard. Thanks!


----------



## Saliciouscrumbs

I accidentally posted this in the Acer Predator XR341CK thread. Reposting this here.

I just bought an X34A. I'm putting it through its paces right now. I've only had it for one day and as far as I can see the backbleed is acceptable, there's no dead pixels, no apparent scanlines and it over clocks to 100 hz. I've tried the 100 hz thing in a couple of games and it works perfectly in Batman Arkham City and Withcer 3, but I can't seem to make it work in GTA V.

In GTA V, when running full screen mode, the game crashes immediately when I try to increase the refresh rate in the in-game menu. Even the smallest increase will make the game crash. GTA V does'nt crash if I instead run the game in borderless windowed mode. In borderless windowed mode the game will run at the refresh rate of the desktop; i.e. 100 hz - which is good I guess, but I would really like to know why it does'nt work in fullscreen mode. Also, the in-game menus such as the map is quite flaky/slow when running windowed mode.

Does anyone have the same problem as me in GTA V? If GTA V is crashing like this, does that mean my X34A does'nt really overclock well?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saliciouscrumbs*
> 
> I accidentally posted this in the Acer Predator XR341CK thread. Reposting this here.
> 
> I just bought an X34A. I'm putting it through its paces right now. I've only had it for one day and as far as I can see the backbleed is acceptable, there's no dead pixels, no apparent scanlines and it over clocks to 100 hz. I've tried the 100 hz thing in a couple of games and it works perfectly in Batman Arkham City and Withcer 3, but I can't seem to make it work in GTA V.
> 
> In GTA V, when running full screen mode, the game crashes immediately when I try to increase the refresh rate in the in-game menu. Even the smallest increase will make the game crash. GTA V does'nt crash if I instead run the game in borderless windowed mode. In borderless windowed mode the game will run at the refresh rate of the desktop; i.e. 100 hz - which is good I guess, but I would really like to know why it does'nt work in fullscreen mode. Also, the in-game menus such as the map is quite flaky/slow when running windowed mode.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem as me in GTA V? If GTA V is crashing like this, does that mean my X34A does'nt really overclock well?


GTA plays perfectly here at 100hz. Man it's a gorgeous game when graphics maxed out! Did you try with GPU/CPU at stock clocks?


----------



## Saliciouscrumbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> GTA plays perfectly here at 100hz. Man it's a gorgeous game when graphics maxed out! Did you try with GPU/CPU at stock clocks?


For some reason I got it to work now. I have no idea how. I did not need to revert to stock speeds.


----------



## immortalkings

when Gsync is ON.. the Vsync on Nvidia Control Panel stays ON after you restart the PC right? is it ok to leave it ON when Gsync? or it has to be OFF to avoid stuttering? its there a way to Turn it OFF permanently?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalkings*
> 
> when Gsync is ON.. the Vsync on Nvidia Control Panel stays ON after you restart the PC right? is it ok to leave it ON when Gsync? or it has to be OFF to avoid stuttering? its there a way to Turn it OFF permanently?


The problem with turning Vsync off is if you have spikes or are constantly going over 100fps. Keeping it locked keeps things smooth at 100. If you are getting nowhere near 100 frames then by all means turn it off.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> lol you bought a Mars II? The most overpriced pile of crap ever made? Well you deserve ur luck.
> Ignored and Blocked.


How sad, writting off someone on a tech forum for buying the worlds fastest consumer card at the time. Better pop in the Titan X owners thread and start blocking people.
Haha wow PROTEIN


----------



## Swolern

Anyone hear of a way to hack Lightboost/ULMB on the X34? The monitor has the capabilities to do it, but because the monitor was not >85Hz native, then Nvidia did not impliment it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I'll have to give it a try. I don't browse on my rig. Gaming exclusively. I also wear headphones so even if it did it wouldn't bother me haha.


Anyone got any info on the X34A and coil whine then?

My current one has some BLB and coil whine, but I want to know if I will actually get something better if I swap it...


----------



## Pathway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> I am betting Asus will have better QC.


I wouldnt bet on it


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Anyone got any info on the X34A and coil whine then?
> 
> My current one has some BLB and coil whine, but I want to know if I will actually get something better if I swap it...


Zero coil here on X34. (Non-swivel stand).


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Zero coil here on X34. (Non-swivel stand).


So at 100hz, if you browse internet for example amazon, you cannot hear any noise at all even in silent room?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> So at 100hz, if you browse internet for example amazon, you cannot hear any noise at all even in silent room?


Correct. Only noise in the room is my PC fan which is very quiet. I put my ear up next to the screen to really listen and I couldn't hear anything.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Correct. Only noise in the room is my PC fan which is very quiet. I put my ear up next to the screen to really listen and I couldn't hear anything.


Hmm annoying, I want one without coil whine, but how long do I have to wait without a monitor.


----------



## Saliciouscrumbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Anyone got any info on the X34A and coil whine then?
> 
> My current one has some BLB and coil whine, but I want to know if I will actually get something better if I swap it...


Mine has no coil whine at 100 hz. Even when I put my ear right next to it. It's the X34A version.


----------



## Nicholars

What is Acer returns like? I am in UK, if I returned this one and wanted a replacement how long is that likely to take? Also what would be the situation with postage as the x34 box is huge. Thanks


----------



## MaFi0s0

Anyone else find they had to turn down the brightness after months of ownership?

My brightness is at 30 now.


----------



## dVeLoPe

what monitor would you guys compare ths to from the ASUS ROG line up


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what monitor would you guys compare ths to from the ASUS ROG line up


Same panel but Asus brand. http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/2100#post_25393471


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what monitor would you guys compare ths to from the ASUS ROG line up


They only have one curved 34" display in their line up. So, that one.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Anyone else find they had to turn down the brightness after months of ownership?
> 
> My brightness is at 30 now.


I've had my brightness cranked down from the get go. With a home full of Plasma's I can't stand a overly bright display.


----------



## Snaporz

Any recommendations on best way to clean the IPS screen?


----------



## BananaLanderS

Just use a little rubbing alcohol and a soft cloth, I use a lens cloth that I got with my pair of glasses... You don't want to use tp or kleenex, it'll leave residue


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Any recommendations on best way to clean the IPS screen?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BananaLanderS*
> 
> Just use a little rubbing alcohol and a soft cloth, I use a lens cloth that I got with my pair of glasses... You don't want to use tp or kleenex, it'll leave residue


I second that. It's best not to use any sort of alcohol based cleaner solution as it can damage the AG coating. You're best of using a little bit distilled water with a microfiber cloth. Use big and very gentle strokes. This is a very anal solution, but if you want to have peace of mind with such an expensive screen, I wouldn't do anything else.


----------



## Nicholars

I use the Antec natural wipes... they come in seperate sachets and are good for cleaning screens, keyboard mouse etc.


----------



## VeerK

Microfiber cloth is an absolute must and I use it with small circular motions. I avoid any kind of liquid since I never touch the panel, and so far it looks factory fresh.


----------



## BananaLanderS

Aye this is usually all I use too... Unless I get some greasy handprints on there or w/e, it's quite amazing the stuff that works its way into your monitor lol, then I use very diluted rubbing alcohol, or just water....

PSA: NEVER USE WINDEX!


----------



## Koala Bear

My X34 was delivered yesterday. My major problem is the control interface. Straight out of the box with no changes to settings. I was playing War Thunder on max settings and was getting 80 to 90 fps with the 60 hz refresh rate. Now after I open up the control interface something changed & I can only get a max fps of 60. My graphics card is a Gigabyte GTX Titan 3x windforce factory oc version I have been using since June 2013. War Thunder is the only game I play. I know I will have to upgrade my GPU eventually but down here in Australia my Titan cost about Aus $1,650.00 & that was June 16. So I want to get as much as I can out of it. Secondly I want to wait for Volta gpu & new AMD Summit Ridge if possible before upgrading. Oh if you think what I paid for my Titan was bad, the new intel 10 core is retailing for between Aus $2,700 & $2,800. Getting back to my original thought & that is that I need to monitor my Titan's max fps so I can upgrade when fps does finally drop to 60. Any assistance would be great. Oh yes picture quality in game at 60fps looks great but unfortunately sound quality on X34 isn't the best. My X34 is a February 2016.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koala Bear*
> 
> My X34 was delivered yesterday. My major problem is the control interface. Straight out of the box with no changes to settings. I was playing War Thunder on max settings and was getting 80 to 90 fps with the 60 hz refresh rate. Now after I open up the control interface something changed & I can only get a max fps of 60. My graphics card is a Gigabyte GTX Titan 3x windforce factory oc version I have been using since June 2013. War Thunder is the only game I play. I know I will have to upgrade my GPU eventually but down here in Australia my Titan cost about Aus $1,650.00 & that was June 16. So I want to get as much as I can out of it. Secondly I want to wait for Volta gpu & new AMD Summit Ridge if possible before upgrading. Oh if you think what I paid for my Titan was bad, the new intel 10 core is retailing for between Aus $2,700 & $2,800. Getting back to my original thought & that is that I need to monitor my Titan's max fps so I can upgrade when fps does finally drop to 60. Any assistance would be great. Oh yes picture quality in game at 60fps looks great but unfortunately sound quality on X34 isn't the best. My X34 is a February 2016.


You have to put the monitor in the OC mode(100hz) then make sure your NVCP is at 100Hz. Getting 60fps afterwards sounds like you took it off OC mode and just Vsync locked at 60Hz/FPS.


----------



## BananaLanderS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koala Bear*
> 
> My X34 was delivered yesterday. My major problem is the control interface. Straight out of the box with no changes to settings. I was playing War Thunder on max settings and was getting 80 to 90 fps with the 60 hz refresh rate. Now after I open up the control interface something changed & I can only get a max fps of 60. My graphics card is a Gigabyte GTX Titan 3x windforce factory oc version I have been using since June 2013. War Thunder is the only game I play. I know I will have to upgrade my GPU eventually but down here in Australia my Titan cost about Aus $1,650.00 & that was June 16. So I want to get as much as I can out of it. Secondly I want to wait for Volta gpu & new AMD Summit Ridge if possible before upgrading. Oh if you think what I paid for my Titan was bad, the new intel 10 core is retailing for between Aus $2,700 & $2,800. Getting back to my original thought & that is that I need to monitor my Titan's max fps so I can upgrade when fps does finally drop to 60. Any assistance would be great. Oh yes picture quality in game at 60fps looks great but unfortunately sound quality on X34 isn't the best. My X34 is a February 2016.


well getting a Titan was your first mistake, and check your sound settings in Windows, make sure there are no filters on it and don't max your monitor audio and win audio or you will get distortion.. Make sure your hertz setting is compatible with the x34... If all is set correctly the monitor actually sounds great.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BananaLanderS*
> 
> well getting a Titan was your first mistake, and check your sound settings in Windows, make sure there are no filters on it and don't max your monitor audio and win audio or you will get distortion.. Make sure your hertz setting is compatible with the x34... If all is set correctly the monitor actually sounds great.


Titans are actually amazing cards, just overpriced. You are basically paying extra to get a X80Ti performance 3-6 months early. Great strategy by Nvidia. I have bought a few Titans in my day so i cant say much. No need for a new Titan X Pascal for me though as 1070 SLI are doing amazingly well with the X34, i actually couldnt be happier! SLi has been great in 90% of the games i play and most of the new games are maxing out graphics and still holding 100fps.


----------



## Koala Bear

Thank you all for the help. Getting from 70 to 90fps @ max settings using 100hz refresh not bad for a Titan that's over 3 years old.


----------



## rcfc89

I'm curious on how taxing 3440x1440p @100fps is compared to 4k @60fps. I only ask because no reviews test in Ultra-Wide resolutions. Which I find weird because imo its the best gaming format currently available until 4k 120hz comes out.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I'm curious on how taxing 3440x1440p @100fps is compared to 4k @60fps. I only ask because no reviews test in Ultra-Wide resolutions. Which I find weird because imo its the best gaming format currently available until 4k 120hz comes out.


4k is 9 mil pixels @60fps, 3440 is 5 mil @100 fps. Theoretically [email protected] should be less difficult to achieve.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> 4k is 9 mil pixels @60fps, 3440 is 5 mil @100 fps. Theoretically [email protected] should be less difficult to achieve.


Thank you sir. Repped


----------



## BananaLanderS

4k is def more taxing than the ultra wide. thats why 4k monitors arent so popular atm because youd need a beast of a comp with sli or crossfire to get playable framerates in taxing games. my evga 980 ti ftw runs the x34 beautifully in every game i play currently, although i did do the evga step-up to a 1080 sc, just waiting for it to ship... but i still doubt a single 1080, no matter how much better it is than the 9 series, would push taxing games at enjoyable framerates


----------



## bgaccord

Hey Guys
Im palaning on buying x34 but how do i tell is the x34a ?
i been checking at frys and newegg but all just say x34


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgaccord*
> 
> Hey Guys
> Im palaning on buying x34 but how do i tell is the x34a ?
> i been checking at frys and newegg but all just say x34


I thinks it's just pot luck. They are the same panel but I believe the 2016 built panels don't seem to have as many defects. The shops will sell you whatever they have in stock hopefully it's a 2016 panel. The X34P would be differently labelled because it has a swivel stand and more curve.

Long shot but maybe you could ask for a 2016 panel if they can tell that from the box or batch.


----------



## axiumone

You will not get a X34A in US. It's a Europe only version.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgaccord*
> 
> Hey Guys
> Im palaning on buying x34 but how do i tell is the x34a ?
> i been checking at frys and newegg but all just say x34


Only difference in the X34 & X34a is the X34a has a swivel stand and it's only available in Europe. Screen is the same.


----------



## bgaccord

Didnt know it was Europe only.thanks
Hopefully i can overclock to 100hz


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Thank you sir. Repped


4k is 8.3 MP not 9. 3440 is 4.95 MP

So 4k is 67% more pixels.

60 hz x 1.67 = 100

So 3440x1440 at 100 compared to 4k at 60 would be the same.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> 4k is 8.3 MP not 9. 3440 is 4.95 MP
> 
> So 4k is 67% more pixels.
> 
> 60 hz x 1.67 = 100
> 
> So 3440x1440 at 100 compared to 4k at 60 would be the same.


That's what I thought. So basically 8.266 for Ulta-Wide 100hz


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> That's what I thought. So basically 8.266 for Ulta-Wide 100hz


Yeh except that you can go down to about 70 and it will still look ok. Which would be equivalent to about 40fps on 4k, which is horrible.


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bgaccord*
> 
> Hey Guys
> Im palaning on buying x34 but how do i tell is the x34a ?
> i been checking at frys and newegg but all just say x34
> 
> 
> 
> Only difference in the X34 & X34a is the X34a has a swivel stand and it's only available in Europe. Screen is the same.
Click to expand...

maybe it's better built.
Panel is the same.yes.

Same price of course. -.-

Any good alternative to this monitor?
I'm planning to buy a 1070 but for the same price I would get a 4k monitor.
Just for future proof stuff

Quote if you like to be replied.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone seen any 3440x1440 Titan X Pascal benchmarks? Just wondering how it compares to my 1070 SLI.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donaldduck2004*
> 
> maybe it's better built.
> Panel is the same.yes.
> 
> Same price of course. -.-
> 
> Any good alternative to this monitor?
> I'm planning to buy a 1070 but for the same price I would get a 4k monitor.
> Just for future proof stuff
> 
> Quote if you like to be replied.


4K is harder to run so you will get lower framerate comparatively. I have had a 4K monitor and this monitor is tons better for gaming and work related function. The 21:9 aspect gives you more of a view of a game, so you will have the advantage on multiplayer games. 4K is 16:9 aspect. 
Also window tabs are spaced much better on 21:9 for multiple tabs for work/surf.

There are alternatives but only this and the Asus copy have all of these options.


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone seen any 3440x1440 Titan X Pascal benchmarks? Just wondering how it compares to my 1070 SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *donaldduck2004*
> 
> maybe it's better built.
> Panel is the same.yes.
> 
> Same price of course. -.-
> 
> Any good alternative to this monitor?
> I'm planning to buy a 1070 but for the same price I would get a 4k monitor.
> Just for future proof stuff
> 
> Quote if you like to be replied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K is harder to run so you will get lower framerate comparatively. I have had a 4K monitor and this monitor is tons better for gaming and work related function. The 21:9 aspect gives you more of a view of a game, so you will have the advantage on multiplayer games. 4K is 16:9 aspect.
> Also window tabs are spaced much better on 21:9 for multiple tabs for work/surf.
> 
> There are alternatives but only this and the Asus copy have all of these options.
Click to expand...

everyone I talked to about uwhd and 4k gave your answer.
Incredible.
I think x34/x34a is the only monitor uwhd worth of its specs

What about amazon warehouse?
It would be a cheaper option?

Quote if you like to be replied.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone seen any 3440x1440 Titan X Pascal benchmarks? Just wondering how it compares to my 1070 SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *donaldduck2004*
> 
> maybe it's better built.
> Panel is the same.yes.
> 
> Same price of course. -.-
> 
> Any good alternative to this monitor?
> I'm planning to buy a 1070 but for the same price I would get a 4k monitor.
> Just for future proof stuff
> 
> Quote if you like to be replied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K is harder to run so you will get lower framerate comparatively. I have had a 4K monitor and this monitor is tons better for gaming and work related function. The 21:9 aspect gives you more of a view of a game, so you will have the advantage on multiplayer games. 4K is 16:9 aspect.
> Also window tabs are spaced much better on 21:9 for multiple tabs for work/surf.
> 
> There are alternatives but only this and the Asus copy have all of these options.
Click to expand...

http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html


That's the old Maxwell TITAN X, he's talking about the NEW Pascal TITAN X that just came out two days ago. I got my TITAN X Pascal yesterday and my Acer X34 arrives tomorrow, so i'll be able to do some teests then; i'm working on a general video review that should be done by this Saturday (day after tomorrow). Sadly i won't have my MSI Gaming X GTX1080 anymore once the Acer X34 comes, i wanted to test the 1080 at 3440x1440. I've already finished some moderate testing of the 1080 using Far Cry 4, Dark Souls 3, and The Witcher 3 at 1440p and 4K respectively; going to run those same tests in 3440x1440 Ultra-Wide on the X34 with the new TITAN when i get the monitor.


----------



## Swolern

Yes that is the wrong Titan X you linked Buellersdayoff. I haven't seen any 21:9 benchmarks of new Titan X yet. I swear I HATE Nvidias naming scheme on the new Titan card! WTH were they thinking, so confusing! Would it be that hard to make the name XP, or anything, crap.

Anyways congrats on the Titan + X34 Darkideas, that is one killer combo!! I'm a little jelly.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yes that is the wrong Titan X you linked Buellersdayoff. I haven't seen any 21:9 benchmarks of new Titan X yet. I swear I HATE Nvidias naming scheme on the new Titan card! WTH were they thinking, so confusing! Would it be that hard to make the name XP, or anything, crap.
> 
> Anyways congrats on the Titan + X34 Darkideas, that is one killer combo!! I'm a little jelly.


Just look at the 4k benchmarks using this scale: 4k 60fps = Ultra-Wide 100fps
50fps = 80-90fps
30-40fps = 60-75fps


----------



## Zacharybinx34

I am looking to pick up a used one of these, so if someone is looking to upgrade and wants to sell theirs let me know!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I am looking to pick up a used one of these, so if someone is looking to upgrade and wants to sell theirs let me know!


Your best bet for a cheap one is Acer's refurb store for $999, they have a 30 day return policy and 90 day warranty on those I think.

Most people here are either satisifed or returned theirs for blb or other issues, not any monitor to upgrade toonce you go 3440/100Hz(people have already passed on 4K/60hz if they choosed this over that).


----------



## Zacharybinx34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Your best bet for a cheap one is Acer's refurb store for $999, they have a 30 day return policy and 90 day warranty on those I think.
> 
> Most people here are either satisifed or returned theirs for blb or other issues, not any monitor to upgrade toonce you go 3440/100Hz(people have already passed on 4K/60hz if they choosed this over that).


I'm looking to spend 700$, so it might be a while before I find a used one for that price.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I'm looking to spend 700$, so it might be a while before I find a used one for that price.


Here(http://www.woot.com/offers/acer-predator-x34-34-curved-led-lcd-monitor-1) is what I recall a user here found one for either $699 or $799 I think. Might want to check when they have any in stock . But The chance you get one for that price without blb or dead pixel imo is quite slim. Maybe later in Q3 or Q4 when new SKU come out to drive price down you might have a remote shot.

So either wait and pray or give up G-sync(Free sync version is like $850 new, used for $700 might be found) or just get a 27"/144hz.


----------



## Zacharybinx34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Here(http://www.woot.com/offers/acer-predator-x34-34-curved-led-lcd-monitor-1) is what I recall a user here found one for either $699 or $799 I think. Might want to check when they have any in stock . But The chance you get one for that price without blb or dead pixel imo is quite slim. Maybe later in Q3 or Q4 when new SKU come out to drive price down you might have a remote shot.
> 
> So either wait and pray or give up G-sync(Free sync version is like $850 new, used for $700 might be found) or just get a 27"/144hz.


I am looking at the freesync version, however, have a 780ti, is that problem? I did see that people were overclocking it to around 85hz, which isn't far off from my 96hz I'm used to. Is that enough? Does going from 85 to 100 really make a big difference? I've heard that it doesn't and the main difference can be noticed going from 60 to 80-ish.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yes that is the wrong Titan X you linked Buellersdayoff. I haven't seen any 21:9 benchmarks of new Titan X yet. I swear I HATE Nvidias naming scheme on the new Titan card! WTH were they thinking, so confusing! Would it be that hard to make the name XP, or anything, crap.
> 
> Anyways congrats on the Titan + X34 Darkideas, that is one killer combo!! I'm a little jelly.


Sorry, didn't realise they were out


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I am looking at the freesync version, however, have a 780ti, is that problem? I did see that people were overclocking it to around 85hz, which isn't far off from my 96hz I'm used to. Is that enough? Does going from 85 to 100 really make a big difference? I've heard that it doesn't and the main difference can be noticed going from 60 to 80-ish.


Ya that's a problem. A main benefit from these monitors is G-sync or Freesync. With having a Gsync enabled GPU and a Freesync monitor you would not be able to use either one. Either get an AMD GPU with Freesync or the other route with Nvidia.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> Sorry, didn't realise they were out


Not your fault. I blame Nvidia for their naming the new card the same as the last gen. It's confusing for everyone.


----------



## Zacharybinx34

I just wish they would pick one open source standard and go with. I read that people have gotten free sync to work with Nvidia though.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I just wish they would pick one open source standard and go with. I read that people have gotten free sync to work with Nvidia though.


The major downside of the FreeSync version X34 is its max overclock is 75hz. For me that's just not enough. Upside is its quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I just wish they would pick one open source standard and go with. I read that people have gotten free sync to work with Nvidia though.


I have never seen a Nvidia desktop GPU hacked to enable Gsync. Only Freesync I have seen working on GTX GPUs is on laptop GPUs which is actually very similar to Freesync. I agree I wish there was a standard also, but I don't think Nvidia will give that up on the desktop GPUs side any time soon.

And yes I can see a fairly large difference from 75hz & 100hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I am looking at the freesync version, however, have a 780ti, is that problem? I did see that people were overclocking it to around 85hz, which isn't far off from my 96hz I'm used to. Is that enough? Does going from 85 to 100 really make a big difference? I've heard that it doesn't and the main difference can be noticed going from 60 to 80-ish.


Yes, you're going to have a huge problem. According to TFT Central review of the FreeSync version the monitor drops frames using Nvidia cards. Acer never fixed the issue as far as I know (the reviews still shows the warning/note too): http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> The major downside of the FreeSync version X34 is its max overclock is 75hz. For me that's just not enough. Upside is its quite a bit cheaper.


Nope, the major downside is dropped frames as I mentioned above (only if you use Nvidia cards though)


----------



## dVeLoPe

dont buy refurb for 999$ it was on sale at COSTCO for that price brand new..

i missed out while on the phone wating for best buy to price match it sold out!


----------



## Zacharybinx34

yeah 900$ is too much. If anyone sees a deal on one of these used for the 700$ range, please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> yeah 900$ is too much. If anyone sees a deal on one of these used for the 700$ range, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks!


You can get the 75hz freesync version for less then $900 new. Goodluck getting the much better 100hz Gsync version for that price even used. If someone is selling for that cheap it probably has tons of flaws. Excessive backlight bleed/ IPS glow/ dead pixels etc.


----------



## Zacharybinx34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> You can get the 75hz freesync version for less then $900 new. Goodluck getting the much better 100hz Gsync version for that price even used. If someone is selling for that cheap it probably has tons of flaws. Excessive backlight bleed/ IPS glow/ dead pixels etc.


I think you'd be surprised how cheap rich people will sell their stuff when they want to upgrade. I have a lot of experience with this sort of thing.

I can't do the freesync version because I have 780ti GTX card.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I think you'd be surprised how cheap rich people will sell their stuff when they want to upgrade. I have a lot of experience with this sort of thing.
> 
> I can't do the freesync version because I have 780ti GTX card.


Problem is there's nothing to upgrade to right now. Once X34P comes out, then you may find a few of "older" ones on the used market.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I think you'd be surprised how cheap rich people will sell their stuff when they want to upgrade. I have a lot of experience with this sort of thing.
> 
> I can't do the freesync version because I have 780ti GTX card.


You are asking someone to sell a <1 year old monitor for almost 50% off($700 for $1200 MSRP+tax), that's asking too much. And even when you get it 780Ti will have problem even holding 60 FPS at this resolution with AAA games( you seem to be not in position to upgrade GPU either).

In any case, good luck


----------



## Zacharybinx34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> You are asking someone to sell a <1 year old monitor for almost 50% off($700 for $1200 MSRP+tax), that's asking too much. And even when you get it 780Ti will have problem even holding 60 FPS at this resolution with AAA games( you seem to be not in position to upgrade GPU either).
> 
> In any case, good luck


I'll be changing to a 1080 gtx


----------



## caliking420

Well, I'm on the market for a new monitor and have been eyeing the x34.

So i have read a lot of reviews and i get it: Its great.

But what I'm having a hard time deciding is if its still worth the $1200 price tag. I can pay it, but having a hard time justifying it giving the age.
I definitely don't want a used one. Nothing wrong with used, i just prefer new.

Currently I'm still on 1080/60hz (surround).

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> I'll be changing to a 1080 gtx


Have fun waiting for someone to sell you a X34 for half off then.


----------



## Zacharybinx34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Have fun waiting for someone to sell you a X34 for half off then.


I've already seen some a month ago sell for 700$ used. I just wasn't ready to buy then. I'm not in any rush. I'll get one for cheap at some point.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Well, I'm on the market for a new monitor and have been eyeing the x34.
> 
> So i have read a lot of reviews and i get it: Its great.
> 
> But what I'm having a hard time deciding is if its still worth the $1200 price tag. I can pay it, but having a hard time justifying it giving the age.
> I definitely don't want a used one. Nothing wrong with used, i just prefer new.
> 
> Currently I'm still on 1080/60hz (surround).
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


Worth every dime. Not one display on the market is going to give you the experience this display gives you. I've had it all (1440p 144hz/ 4k 60hz Gsync) Coming from a surround setup the X34 is a perfect choice from you. A standard 16:9 will not satisfy you.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Worth every dime. Not one display on the market is going to give you the experience this display gives you. I've had it all (1440p 144hz/ 4k 60hz Gsync) Coming from a surround setup the X34 is a perfect choice from you. A standard 16:9 will not satisfy you.


Thanks for the input, I think i might just go with it.

How do your 980Ti's hold up to the resolution at 100hz?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I think i might just go with it.
> 
> How do your 980Ti's hold up to the resolution at 100hz?


Only a few games give them trouble. I like to max everything out including AA. GTAV I hover around 65-75. Visually my favorite game is Stars Wars Battlefront. After jacking the scaling up to 200% I'm around 60-70fps. Both of those two maxed out is something to behold on this display. Most would dial things back to maintain 100fps but they look so damn good completely tweaked. Everything else I played that supports SLI easily holds 90+.


----------



## Koala Bear

I may have a problem that I haven't been able to find out about. Honestly I'm not sure if its that big a deal because everything else is great. After turning on my pc / screen and then after keying in my password I get the indicator that my input is DP & at this time I get a horizontal band of black for a few seconds then everything is normal. I received my X34 on Tuesday ( Sydney Australia ) & this problem started on Thursday I think. What's happening is that this black band is getting larger. My screen is a February 2016 build. I do have it overclocked to 100Hz.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Worth every dime. Not one display on the market is going to give you the experience this display gives you. I've had it all (1440p 144hz/ 4k 60hz Gsync) Coming from a surround setup the X34 is a perfect choice from you. A standard 16:9 will not satisfy you.


I replaced my 1080P 144hz surround setup with this monitor and I can say, while the price is steep, it is absolutely worth it. Absolutely top notch piece of tech.


----------



## aurron

hi , I live in Germany . bought a Acer X34A , the monitor its fine but,

run 100 HZ run well
However, he strongly at the edge the BLB
what do you all mean? shall I give it back?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aurron*
> 
> hi , I live in Germany . bought a Acer X34A , the monitor its fine but,
> 
> run 100 HZ run well
> However, he strongly at the edge the BLB
> what do you all mean? shall I give it back?


Is that how you see it with ur eyes??


----------



## aurron

While playing (doom) i see the up left and right, but not very strong.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aurron*
> 
> While playing (doom) i see the up left and right, but not very strong.


Its upto you- if it bothers you get it replaced. Preferably buy it at a store so u can turn it on an check everything before bringing it home.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aurron*
> 
> hi , I live in Germany . bought a Acer X34A , the monitor its fine but,
> 
> run 100 HZ run well
> However, he strongly at the edge the BLB
> what do you all mean? shall I give it back?


If you swap it then the replacement will 90% likely be the same. Maybe slightly better maybe not.


----------



## rcfc89

BF4 Ultra 200% scale wow.....


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> BF4 Ultra 200% scale wow.....


Can u see the BLB when playing games??


----------



## bgaccord

Should be getting mine coming week


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Can u see the BLB when playing games??


I have very little to begin with so definitely not.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I have very little to begin with so definitely not.


How come a black screen is never black?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> How come a black screen is never black?


Uh cause it's not OLED.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> How come a black screen is never black?


That's how led/lcd's work. They always need illumination. Only Oled can produce what you're describing by actually shutting the pixels off while the panel is receiving an image, or a "black screen".


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> That's how led/lcd's work. They always need illumination. Only Oled can produce what you're describing by actually shutting the pixels off while the panel is receiving an image, or a "black screen".


Can't have em fast enough


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Can't have em fast enough


Unfortunately Oled isn't a viable tech for PC monitors. It has image retention/screen burn like a plasma screen, a lower life than any other panel tech, and the color blue fades out pretty quickly. I know they're working on bringing Oled to the monitor market but I expect them to be extremely expensive and not solve any of these problems.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> Unfortunately Oled isn't a viable tech for PC monitors. It has image retention/screen burn like a plasma screen, a lower life than any other panel tech, and the color blue fades out pretty quickly. I know they're working on bringing Oled to the monitor market but I expect them to be extremely expensive and not solve any of these problems.


Dell states it has remedied the shortcomings of OLED panels by introducing a pixel-shifting algorithm that prevents burn-in. But yes the Dell UP3017Q OLED 4K 120hz 30in is $5K.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dell states it has remedied the shortcomings of OLED panels by introducing a pixel-shifting algorithm that prevents burn-in. But yes the Dell UP3017Q OLED 4K 120hz 30in is $5K.


I have my suspicions about that orbiter, plasmas had it but it didn't prevent image retention.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> How come a black screen is never black?


After calibration black levels drop significantly on most monitors. Back light bleed is unacceptable to me though, and will ruin any dark scenes in anything regardless.

If you want nice blacks on a computer monitor and don't need anything fancy or super high resolution ,modern VA panels are the way to go.


----------



## Swolern

Finally found some 3440x1440 benchmarks with the Titan X Pascal. http://www.babeltechreviews.com/titan-x-vs-gtx-1080-25-games-tested-4k-2k-1440p/view-all/

I wonder how my 1070 SLI compares. Hmm.


----------



## nhanphan1990

Hello everyone, been reading reviews after reviews for weeks, along with almost every page of this thread; and I finally bite the bullet and order this monitor.

I'm not sure about if backlight bleed is acceptable to me or not because I never pay attention about bleeding until now, well I've never spent more than 300 for a monitor anyway









I don't watch movies on this monitor, I have my TV for that. I tried testing a few games in dark scenes, and honestly I didn't see any backlight bleed unless I look for it, or was it my imagination, I'm not sure...

Anyway, please take a look to see if this monitor is worth keeping. As I say, the backlight bleed does not bother me (much), but at the same time, part of me wants a perfect monitor, since I spent 1300 USD for it.

(I took this picture with my camera, so it might be overexposed)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhanphan1990*
> 
> Hello everyone, been reading reviews after reviews for weeks, along with almost every page of this thread; and I finally bite the bullet and order this monitor.
> 
> I'm not sure about if backlight bleed is acceptable to me or not because I never pay attention about bleeding until now, well I've never spent more than 300 for a monitor anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch movies on this monitor, I have my TV for that. I tried testing a few games in dark scenes, and honestly I didn't see any backlight bleed unless I look for it, or was it my imagination, I'm not sure...
> 
> Anyway, please take a look to see if this monitor is worth keeping. As I say, the backlight bleed does not bother me (much), but at the same time, part of me wants a perfect monitor, since I spent 1300 USD for it.
> 
> (I took this picture with my camera, so it might be overexposed)


All of these monitors have some sort of BLB or IPS glow due to the technology. And yes if you notice your picture makes it look much worse than it does in real life. If it doesnt bother you in normal use i would keep it, but in the end its up to you.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhanphan1990*
> 
> Hello everyone, been reading reviews after reviews for weeks, along with almost every page of this thread; and I finally bite the bullet and order this monitor.
> 
> I'm not sure about if backlight bleed is acceptable to me or not because I never pay attention about bleeding until now, well I've never spent more than 300 for a monitor anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch movies on this monitor, I have my TV for that. I tried testing a few games in dark scenes, and honestly I didn't see any backlight bleed unless I look for it, or was it my imagination, I'm not sure...
> 
> Anyway, please take a look to see if this monitor is worth keeping. As I say, the backlight bleed does not bother me (much), but at the same time, part of me wants a perfect monitor, since I spent 1300 USD for it.
> 
> (I took this picture with my camera, so it might be overexposed)


That's pretty bad. I hate yellow colored BLB.


----------



## nhanphan1990

Thanks for the replies guys. Well I did not have much time to thoroughly test the monitor for bleeds. But there was no issue about inverted pixel, vertical lines or ghosting, so I'm pretty happy with that.

I will spend time in the weekend testing this thing intensively to see if the backlight bleed is bad enough to return the monitor, especially with the x34p being released in 3 months (or 4)


----------



## Inglewood78

Hi everyone,

I've been thinking about getting this monitor but before I do, can someone who has been following this thread give me a quick summary on the QC? At release there were issues with scanlines, not overclocking to 100mhz, sleep/wake. Has all that been ironed out with the new revisions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been thinking about getting this monitor but before I do, can someone who has been following this thread give me a quick summary on the QC? At release there were issues with scanlines, not overclocking to 100mhz, sleep/wake. Has all that been ironed out with the new revisions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I received my X34 just over a week ago. No pixel issues out of the box. OC'd straight to 100hz. I usually turn my monitors off manually when I shutdown my PC, but when I have left it on and walked away for a few mins it has woken up from sleep without issue as well. Ordered mine through Newegg.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I received my X34 just over a week ago. No pixel issues out of the box. OC'd straight to 100hz. I usually turn my monitors off manually when I shutdown my PC, but when I have left it on and walked away for a few mins it has woken up from sleep without issue as well. Ordered mine through Newegg.


Same here went through Newegg. Have a May 2016 build. It's awesome.


----------



## mistralblue

Hey all! I've just joined the X34 club (on the 'cheap'). Picked up a B-grade X34 off Novatech for £718, came with a bit of a weathered box, but monitor is immaculate, complete with peel off plastic on everything, and sealed bag manuals and cables. So for I am extremely happy with it (unlike the missus when she'd found out how much I'd spent) but she was impressed with the size and picture! Got a DP cable today so now G Sync on and overclocked at 100MHZ... about to try DOOM and OVERWATCH again:thumb:


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been thinking about getting this monitor but before I do, can someone who has been following this thread give me a quick summary on the QC? At release there were issues with scanlines, not overclocking to 100mhz, sleep/wake. Has all that been ironed out with the new revisions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


March 2016 build and mines is without issues (dead pixels, scanlines, very minor blb, wake from sleep etc) as well. Been running it @ 100Hz since I received it in April. All I need now is the right gpu for 100+ fps. Purchased from Amazon.


----------



## Shypher

Hi Guys I just received my 2nd Acer predator x34 and still having the same problem. The problem is when gsync turns off and activates vsync a distorted line rolls up my screen when i overclock the monitor. If i leave the monitor at 60hz I don't have the problem.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shypher*
> 
> Hi Guys I just received my 2nd Acer predator x34 and still having the same problem. The problem is when gsync turns off and activates vsync a distorted line rolls up my screen when i overclock the monitor. If i leave the monitor at 60hz I don't have the problem.


60hz is more than enough.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shypher*
> 
> Hi Guys I just received my 2nd Acer predator x34 and still having the same problem. The problem is when gsync turns off and activates vsync a distorted line rolls up my screen when i overclock the monitor. If i leave the monitor at 60hz I don't have the problem.


Can you describe the distorted lines or take a pic. Only lines I get @100hz Vsync is tearing, if that's what you are referring to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> 60hz is more than enough.


Lol, what kind of advice is that!?! Or just trolling?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhanphan1990*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. Well I did not have much time to thoroughly test the monitor for bleeds. But there was no issue about inverted pixel, vertical lines or ghosting, so I'm pretty happy with that.
> 
> I will spend time in the weekend testing this thing intensively to see if the backlight bleed is bad enough to return the monitor, especially with the x34p being released in 3 months (or 4)


Might as wait for the x34p. Bigger curve, native 100Hz and possible 120Hz OC. Should have less BLB and none of that yellow nastiness. It'll use the same panels that are in the latest LG UltraWide monitors.


----------



## nhanphan1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been thinking about getting this monitor but before I do, can someone who has been following this thread give me a quick summary on the QC? At release there were issues with scanlines, not overclocking to 100mhz, sleep/wake. Has all that been ironed out with the new revisions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well there is always a possibility of a unit with BLB problem. If you're willing to play the lottery game, then go for it. I played mine, and lose for now, will see if the replacement unit is better


----------



## nhanphan1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Might as wait for the x34p. Bigger curve, native 100Hz and possible 120Hz OC. Should have less BLB and none of that yellow nastiness. It'll use the same panels that are in the latest LG UltraWide monitors.


Well I'm packing this monitor and sending it back to newegg right now. Somehow the blb on mine got worse, even my cousin (who is completely a newbie when it comes to lcd display tech) notices it.
For 1300 this is unacceptable. Oh hell I can even run a sli 1080 setup with that money, or buy a brand new set of Michelin PSS...
I give this monitor one last chance, for now all I can do is to pray


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> 60hz is more than enough.


This guy


----------



## Shypher

it look like screen tearing but why is it doing it when it changes to v sync. I can solve the issue by capping my fps to 95 or turning the overdrive off. But I'm just checking is my monitor faulty and is it worth taking it back for repairs?


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Might as wait for the x34p. Bigger curve, native 100Hz and possible 120Hz OC. Should have less BLB and none of that yellow nastiness. It'll use the same panels that are in the latest LG UltraWide monitors.


when is this due out? I've been waiting for it since it was shown at computex.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> when is this due out? I've been waiting for it since it was shown at computex.


Likely as early as November and latest Jan. 2017. All press release's say its locked at 100hz like the previous model just does it natively rather then overclocked. The new model won't provide a overclock feature. Just a new swivel base and more curve. After seeing the new LG's I'm not at all a fan of the additional curve being added.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> 60hz is more than enough.


Lol what?!?!?!? ????


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Likely as early as November and latest Jan. 2017. All press release's say its locked at 100hz like the previous model just does it natively rather then overclocked. The new model won't provide a overclock feature. Just a new swivel base and more curve. After seeing the new LG's I'm not at all a fan of the additional curve being added.


There are no official claims that it is native 100hz, just that the monitor comes at 100hz, which just means it could already come OCd. Also Paul's Hardware stated it could possibly OC further to 120hz.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Likely as early as November and latest Jan. 2017. All press release's say its locked at 100hz like the previous model just does it natively rather then overclocked. The new model won't provide a overclock feature. Just a new swivel base and more curve. After seeing the new LG's I'm not at all a fan of the additional curve being added.


Um...no. Acer representatives at Computex specifically stated that it WILL have an overclock feature, and they stated a rough figure of 120hz for what they think everyone should be able to hit. Although you never know as my X34 that i just got last week flickers at 100hz so i'm stuck at 95hz. Really debating whether to keep it or not, as it's pretty much perfect in every other way (i.e. no backlight bleed to speak of, no scanlines, no banding etc..etc.. )

Anyway, the features of the X34P that are new, are as follows:

1) Swivel stand
2) New S-IPS panel by LG used in their new 34UC98-W monitors, which exhibits significantly less risk of backlight bleed than the AH-IPS on the orignal.
3) Joystick and "asus-style" OSD button design like used on the ROG Swift etc..
4) 100hz Native refresh rate
5) Overclocking feature (120hz is only confirmation so far. With the Displayport 1.4 it has, we can theoretically hit 144hz even using HDR, or 200hz without HDR. Although we won't hit that point for some time)
6) 1900r curve instead of the 3800r curve on the original (although there's a TON of conflicting info on the original X34. I see some sites saying 2300r on the original, even saw a 2200r lol)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> Lol what?!?!?!? ????


Some people lol...


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> There are no official claims that it is native 100hz, just that the monitor comes at 100hz, which just means it could already come OCd. Also Paul's Hardware stated it could possibly OC further to 120hz.


Other then the official Acer rep saying its 100hz native in the announcement video. It will not OC any further. The panel tech is not there yet. Anyone want to make any side bets?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Um...no. Acer representatives at Computex specifically stated that it WILL have an overclock feature, and they stated a rough figure of 120hz for what they think everyone should be able to hit. Although you never know as my X34 that i just got last week flickers at 100hz so i'm stuck at 95hz. Really debating whether to keep it or not, as it's pretty much perfect in every other way (i.e. no backlight bleed to speak of, no scanlines, no banding etc..etc.. )
> 
> Anyway, the features of the X34P that are new, are as follows:
> 
> 1) Swivel stand
> 2) New S-IPS panel by LG used in their new 34UC98-W monitors, which exhibits significantly less risk of backlight bleed than the AH-IPS on the orignal.
> 3) Joystick and "asus-style" OSD button design like used on the ROG Swift etc..
> 4) 100hz Native refresh rate
> 5) Overclocking feature (120hz is only confirmation so far. With the Displayport 1.4 it has, we can theoretically hit 144hz even using HDR, or 200hz without HDR. Although we won't hit that point for some time)
> 6) 1900r curve instead of the 3800r curve on the original (although there's a TON of conflicting info on the original X34. I see some sites saying 2300r on the original, even saw a 2200r lol)
> Some people lol...


Where did you see that it has DP 1.4? I've seen a couple videos on YouTube and some reddit posts but I don't recall seeing anything about the exact DP revision being used. I would be surprised if it has 1.4, and even with the additional bandwidth, I would be surprised if the panel itself could go above 120hz.

From what I've seen, I am only banking on 100hz NATIVE refresh (no factory OC), but even so I think I might hold off on buying an X34/PG348Q now that I've seen this. Looks to be a solid panel, but price is going to be a big factor for me.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shypher*
> 
> it look like screen tearing but why is it doing it when it changes to v sync. I can solve the issue by capping my fps to 95 or turning the overdrive off. But I'm just checking is my monitor faulty and is it worth taking it back for repairs?


I have the same issue. Only happens in a few games. Did you figure anything out?


----------



## tps3443

OH MY GOODNESS! I cannot believe there is a actual CLUB for the Acer Predator X34 owners.

I own a GTX1070, I am pulling roughly 21,000 Graphics in firestrike. Do you guys think the X34 will be suitable for me?

4K is obviously a little to much on a GTX1070! But, 3440x1440 is a little easier on it. And I can still get some serious screen real estate which is very important for me!

I am OK! with 30-45FPS. I would love 60FPS all the time, But I cannot buy a GTX1080 right now. My 1070 that's overclocked to the MAX will have to do! Plus, I am nipping at a 1080's heels.. Well kinda! lol

Opinions please! This is a big purchase for me. And I see this 21;9, 3440x1440 has become popular with a lot of different models available but, this one has the high HZ refresh rate.

Plus, this monitor would last me YEARS! It is the PC part I normally keep the longest, besides my PSU coming in 2ND! I kept my last Viewsonic VX2025 for 10 YEARS! that poor old 1680x1050 I am finally upgrading! Anyhow, GPU performance comes and goes every year or two. Sometimes I get a NEW GPU in a month or less.

I bought a RX480 8GB last month loved it then, sold it and got a GTX1070 ACX SC.

But, this monitor is really amazing! I can only imagine seeing one in person.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS! I cannot believe there is a actual CLUB for the Acer Predator X34 owners.
> 
> I own a GTX1070, I am pulling roughly 21,000 Graphics in firestrike. Do you guys think the X34 will be suitable for me?
> 
> 4K is obviously a little to much on a GTX1070! But, 3440x1440 is a little easier on it. And I can still get some serious screen real estate which is very important for me!
> 
> I am OK! with 30-45FPS. I would love 60FPS all the time, But I cannot buy a GTX1080 right now. My 1070 that's overclocked to the MAX will have to do! Plus, I am nipping at a 1080's heels.. Well kinda! lol
> 
> Opinions please! This is a big purchase for me. And I see this 21;9, 3440x1440 has become popular with a lot of different models available but, this one has the high HZ refresh rate.
> 
> Plus, this monitor would last me YEARS! It is the PC part I normally keep the longest, besides my PSU coming in 2ND! I kept my last Viewsonic VX2025 for 10 YEARS! that poor old 1680x1050 I am finally upgrading! Anyhow, GPU performance comes and goes every year or two. Sometimes I get a NEW GPU in a month or less.
> 
> I bought a RX480 8GB last month loved it then, sold it and got a GTX1070 ACX SC.
> 
> But, this monitor is really amazing! I can only imagine seeing one in person.


Yah go for it- best if you buy in-store so you can check for defects before bringing it home.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS! I cannot believe there is a actual CLUB for the Acer Predator X34 owners.
> 
> I own a GTX1070, I am pulling roughly 21,000 Graphics in firestrike. Do you guys think the X34 will be suitable for me?
> 
> 4K is obviously a little to much on a GTX1070! But, 3440x1440 is a little easier on it. And I can still get some serious screen real estate which is very important for me!
> 
> I am OK! with 30-45FPS. I would love 60FPS all the time, But I cannot buy a GTX1080 right now. My 1070 that's overclocked to the MAX will have to do! Plus, I am nipping at a 1080's heels.. Well kinda! lol
> 
> Opinions please! This is a big purchase for me. And I see this 21;9, 3440x1440 has become popular with a lot of different models available but, this one has the high HZ refresh rate.
> 
> Plus, this monitor would last me YEARS! It is the PC part I normally keep the longest, besides my PSU coming in 2ND! I kept my last Viewsonic VX2025 for 10 YEARS! that poor old 1680x1050 I am finally upgrading! Anyhow, GPU performance comes and goes every year or two. Sometimes I get a NEW GPU in a month or less.
> 
> I bought a RX480 8GB last month loved it then, sold it and got a GTX1070 ACX SC.
> 
> But, this monitor is really amazing! I can only imagine seeing one in person.


Monitor is indeed amazing! Best gaming monitor I have personally ever owned. I have 2 1070s, but a single 1070 will do well in games. Star Wars Battlefront maxed settings you can expect 60-80fps. More difficult games like GTA V & Witcher 3 would only get about 35-50fps with maxed settings, but just turn down some settings and you will be fine. Gsync works great so it's a great experience either way. When your ready to upgrade I would get another 1070, SLI has been amazing for me in 90% of AAA titles, and 1070SLI has more power than a Titan X Pascal when SLI is supported well.


----------



## jnunz

Has anyone had any luck with the color gradient issue with the first couple of batches of the Predator X34 (noted on TFTCentral's review, the blue color gradient does not reflect all shades) that was fixed by Acer with a firmware flash?

I know Acer wants people to send the monitor in for the firmware, but I don't feel comfortable shipping a perfectly working, zero dead-pixel behemoth of a monitor in a box just for a firmware flash, to then have it sent back. Too much risk and load/unloading 4 times (on the truck, off the truck, back on a truck, then offloaded at my door) is just asking for the monitor to come back with a dead pixel.

I haven't noticed the color gradient issue outside of specific tests to check it, but it's there and it's not displaying the full range of blue.

So, has anyone had the firmware sent to them, or has Acer stuck to their guns on the monitor HAVING to be sent in?


----------



## dVeLoPe

any more info on the NEW X34P i need one asap


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> any more info on the NEW X34P i need one asap


No info yet. My guess is November. If you have to have one now you can buy a used or refurbed X34 for a decent price. X34P, when it finally does release won't be found for anything less than MSRP, (probably $1300) for quite some time.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i want to pay full retail because ill price match it at best buy even if its same price and get 10% off which can cover taxs and allow me to exchange or return in store if its pmsing


----------



## Swolern

If paying full retail I would definitely try to wait for X34P, but that put the "now" out of the equation.

Does Best Buy even have these in stores? I don't think so?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If paying full retail I would definitely try to wait for X34P, but that put the "now" out of the equation.
> 
> Does Best Buy even have these in stores? I don't think so?


From what i have seen, best buy does not carry them in store anymore. Delivery only.

But back to the X34.. If i did wait for the X34P i would have to wait for a few months after release to come up with the cash.

But i can afford a x34 next week. Usually i am very weary of Refurbished hardware but i might make an exception. So would it really be worth saving 100 or two for a refurbished? Or should i just buy a new one while i have the cash?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> From what i have seen, best buy does not carry them in store anymore. Delivery only.
> 
> But back to the X34.. If i did wait for the X34P i would have to wait for a few months after release to come up with the cash.
> 
> But i can afford a x34 next week. Usually i am very weary of Refurbished hardware but i might make an exception. So would it really be worth saving 100 or two for a refurbished? Or should i just buy a new one while i have the cash?


Always buy new if u can afford it.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone seen this monitor get de-matted? I know it's a thin matte finish, but I am a glossy junkie.


----------



## P3anutg

I currently have the X34 in my Amazon cart, not sure if I should give in already or wait for the X34P. The X34P comes out in December but I want it for BF1 and that comes out in October. I dunno maybe I should wait since the X34P will have a different IPS panel and it will have a more curve than the original.


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Has anyone tried to remove the AG coating? Pics? Opinions?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3anutg*
> 
> I currently have the X34 in my Amazon cart, not sure if I should give in already or wait for the X34P. The X34P comes out in December but I want it for BF1 and that comes out in October. I dunno maybe I should wait since the X34P will have a different IPS panel and it will have a more curve than the original.


Yup the X34 will definitely be the pinnacle experience for BF1. That's exactly what I bought mine for.







Can't wait!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> Has anyone tried to remove the AG coating? Pics? Opinions?


While the AG is light, the clarity and pic quality can still be improved with a complete glossy monitor by removing the AG. At the cost of reflections, if you can't control your ambient light, of course. I still haven't seen anyone do it though, and I really didn't feel like being the first and messing up my monitor. You go first!


----------



## bgaccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yup the X34 will definitely be the pinnacle experience for BF1. That's exactly what I bought mine for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!
> 
> Nice,same reason i bought mine too


----------



## dVeLoPe

^ same reason im waiting and buying the P varient been hc into bf since part 2


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^ same reason im waiting and buying the P varient been hc into bf since part 2


What are you going to play BF1 on until December?


----------



## dVeLoPe

BenQ XL2410T old monitor but [email protected]


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> BenQ XL2410T old monitor but [email protected]


Well you have more patience than I do. At least it's 120hz.


----------



## caliking420

^^ Right? There is no way i could have that kind of patience.

As soon as i get paid next week, I'm putting in my order.


----------



## dVeLoPe

is their anything better then the x34p coming out around the same time frame?

will it overclock past the native 100?

not sure if im gonna like the curve or not so i might just buy non P at walmart..

3 months return policy gaming from now til then on predator status sounds nice to me


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> is their anything better then the x34p coming out around the same time frame?
> 
> will it overclock past the native 100?
> 
> not sure if im gonna like the curve or not so i might just buy non P at walmart..
> 
> 3 months return policy gaming from now til then on predator status sounds nice to me


Nothing other than the 34p that I am aware of. Some say it will possibly OC to 120hz but I am doubtful as I believe DP1.2 does not have enough bandwidth. And DP1.3 is not out yet. Some people like more curve, some less. That is a personal preference.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ive been satisfied wih 120hz @ 1080p since 2012 or so

2017 will be x34p time but the worry is if it will OC to 120 aswell


----------



## Swolern

Man that will be a massive upgrade either one you get. Get your eyeballs ready!


----------



## Battleneter

Just a FYI for anyone seeing kinda odd intermittent flickering.

Turns out "Adaptive Contrast is not a great feature at least at 100hz not sure about anything lower. In games the feature seemed fine even at 100FPS G-sync, however browsing using Chrome I just keep noticing the odd annoying flicker. I had forgotten I had turned on Adaptive Contrast a few weeks back, so took some time to isolate what the issue was.


----------



## caliking420

Just put in my order and it will be here Wednesday!

Woo, I'm excited. First time ever to see anything above 1080p/60hz.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Just put in my order and it will be here Wednesday!
> 
> Woo, I'm excited. First time ever to see anything above 1080p/60hz.


Lets see if u get a winner or a dud.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Just put in my order and it will be here Wednesday!
> 
> Woo, I'm excited. First time ever to see anything above 1080p/60hz.


you're gonna regret not waiting on 34p. i got a 34uc88 to hold me over.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you're gonna regret not waiting on 34p. i got a 34uc88 to hold me over.


TO HOLD U OVER? CAN i HAVE IT WHEN U DONT WANT IT?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> TO HOLD U OVER? CAN i HAVE IT WHEN U DONT WANT IT?


i don't know about have but you can buy.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you're gonna regret not waiting on 34p. i got a 34uc88 to hold me over.


The lower glow and BLB are good but also that curve would be too much I think. I have watched a video on youtube and everything looked distorted.


----------



## tps3443

I just upgraded my 2 week old gtx 1070 lol.

Now, I've got a GTX1080 FE. I'm still on 1080P though. Yes, it's very silly!

X34P sounds like the way to go. Will it be more expensive. I'm definitely in need of a new monitor now.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The lower glow and BLB are good but also that curve would be too much I think. I have watched a video on youtube and everything looked distorted.


judging off a youtube video? and no it doesn't look distorted lol. if it was distorted everyone would be damning it to hell and the 88 and 98 wouldn't be the most popular/best ultrawide panels.


----------



## Koala Bear

Oh well my gamble failed as my X34 is going in for repairs on Friday. The problem is that I am getting a random partial horizontal black line or all the way up to a full black screen on start up or on waking up from sleep mode for a second or so. However today it went into sleep mode and for some time it didn't wake up. I was actually getting a message that saying that the X34 wasn't getting any output. So I turned it off, unplugged it & disconnected it from my GPU . Connected my old monitor which is fine. Although for a moment my old monitor wasn't getting a picture & I thought my GPU was in trouble. Then I reconnected the X34 & its now working so far. Any way I hope they can fix it because there are no other problems with this monitor. Just started playing the Golf Club on steam a few days ago & the eye candy is amazing on this X34 which is a Feb 2016 build.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you're gonna regret not waiting on 34p. i got a 34uc88 to hold me over.


Not necessarily. Main difference is the P has more of a curve. So that will come to personal preference. The P will have a native OC of 100hz and the original has a dialed in 100Hz OC. Never seen anyone's X34 not able to OC to 100hz. As to achieving over 100hz, that is still to be seen as others have stated DP1.2 will not have enough bandwidth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I just upgraded my 2 week old gtx 1070 lol.
> 
> Now, I've got a GTX1080 FE. I'm still on 1080P though. Yes, it's very silly!
> 
> X34P sounds like the way to go. Will it be more expensive. I'm definitely in need of a new monitor now.


Yes the X34P is stated to be $1300. You can find a used or refurb X34 for $800-1000, so as much as $500 less.


----------



## Icefirealchemy

Yey, I got my monitor a few minutes ago!
Manufacture date: April 2016
X34 Abmiphz
UM.CX0EE.A01
No coilwhine
I tried testing it for BLB and

I can't see any, but I must add that my room is very sunny atm.I'll try again later.
I did the Blackpoint test and the gamnmasettings test from https://www.drycreekphoto.com/Learn/monitor_calibration.htm and everything seems to be fine.
I can't play because I don't have my GTX 1080 yet. My GX680 barely gets to 20fps in cs:go
edit. pictures+ grammar


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icefirealchemy*
> 
> Yey, I got my monitor a few minutes ago!
> Manufacture date: April 2016
> X34 Abmiphz
> UM.CX0EE.A01
> No coilwhine
> I tried testing it for BLB and
> 
> I can't see any, but I must add that my room is very sunny atm.I'll try again later.
> I did the Blackpoint test and the gamnmasettings test from https://www.drycreekphoto.com/Learn/monitor_calibration.htm and everything seems to be fine.
> I can't play because I don't have my GTX 1080 yet. My GX680 barely gets to 20fps in cs:go
> edit. pictures+ grammar


Where exactly is the manufacture date shown thanks.


----------



## Icefirealchemy

@MuscleBoundLook under the panel!


----------



## caliking420

Just came in today.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Just came in today.


Congrats! Those 980Tis will do nicely with that!!


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Congrats! Those 980Tis will do nicely with that!!


I am honestly blown away.

I have been living in the stone ages!









But yeah the 980Ti's are doing amazing. Except for Deus Ex.

I almost feel like i have an unfair advantage in BF4. Lol Can't wait for BF1

And last, I can finally play The Witcher 3 without a bunch of issues.


----------



## Swolern

Does Deus Ex: Mankind have 21:9 support yet? I know devs said it was coming. But by benchmarks, the game looks horribly unoptimized.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Does Deus Ex: Mankind have 21:9 support yet? I know devs said it was coming. But by benchmarks, the game looks horribly unoptimized.


I've only run the benchmark so far, but looks like its "working" in 21:9.

This was Very High, no MSAA, 3440x1440.


Turning off SLI dropped the average by 5-8FPS but was much smoother. With SLI on, it was a stuttering mess. With SLI off, i could tell g-sync was working. Felt smooth even with the lower frame rate.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> I've only run the benchmark so far, but looks like its "working" in 21:9.
> 
> This was Very High, no MSAA, 3440x1440.
> 
> Turning off SLI dropped the average by 5-8FPS but was much smoother. With SLI on, it was a stuttering mess. With SLI off, i could tell g-sync was working. Felt smooth even with the lower frame rate.


Ya those frames suck for what the game looks like. Once you get a Gsync monitor its hard to go back. Can't wait for 1080Ti to release!


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Can't wait for 1080Ti to release!


Same here.. I am currently using a Acer XB270HU with a GTX 980Ti and I'm looking to upgrade to a 3440x1440 monitor once a GTX 1080Ti becomes available..

There's one thing I'm wondering though looking at monitors like the Acer X34.. I know the current ones have a very slight curve to them and the upcoming gen (X34P) will have a even bigger curve.. I do not know what's better or what I will prefer and since there's no shop arround here that displays these monitors so I can go test them myself I just wanna ask here to the people already owning a X34 what they think about the curve? What do they prefer and should I get a current X34A or get the new X34P when I have the choice? It's just the curve difference that has me puzzeled, as I do not really care about the different OSD-controls or garanteed 100Hz on the X34P (I'm sure any X34A will overclock to that aswell).. Right now I'm thinking of picking up a X34A even when the X34P might already be out, because I fear I might not like the bigger curve and also a little bit because the X34A will probably be a little bit less expensive then the newer X34P..

Thx!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Same here.. I am currently using a Acer XB270HU with a GTX 980Ti and I'm looking to upgrade to a 3440x1440 monitor once a GTX 1080Ti becomes available..
> 
> There's one thing I'm wondering though looking at monitors like the Acer X34.. I know the current ones have a very slight curve to them and the upcoming gen (X34P) will have a even bigger curve.. I do not know what's better or what I will prefer and since there's no shop arround here that displays these monitors so I can go test them myself I just wanna ask here to the people already owning a X34 what they think about the curve? What do they prefer and should I get a current X34A or get the new X34P when I have the choice? It's just the curve difference that has me puzzeled, as I do not really care about the different OSD-controls or garanteed 100Hz on the X34P (I'm sure any X34A will overclock to that aswell).. Right now I'm thinking of picking up a X34A even when the X34P might already be out, because I fear I might not like the bigger curve and also a little bit because the X34A will probably be a little bit less expensive then the newer X34P..
> 
> Thx!


For me the curve is nice. Sitting in front of either one the curve will melt away afterwhile and you wont really notice it anymore. Besides personal preference the amount of curve does depend on your sitting distance. The closer you sit to your monitor, the more the bigger curve would help you see the sides of the panel.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Same here.. I am currently using a Acer XB270HU with a GTX 980Ti and I'm looking to upgrade to a 3440x1440 monitor once a GTX 1080Ti becomes available..
> 
> There's one thing I'm wondering though looking at monitors like the Acer X34.. I know the current ones have a very slight curve to them and the upcoming gen (X34P) will have a even bigger curve.. I do not know what's better or what I will prefer and since there's no shop arround here that displays these monitors so I can go test them myself I just wanna ask here to the people already owning a X34 what they think about the curve? What do they prefer and should I get a current X34A or get the new X34P when I have the choice? It's just the curve difference that has me puzzeled, as I do not really care about the different OSD-controls or garanteed 100Hz on the X34P (I'm sure any X34A will overclock to that aswell).. Right now I'm thinking of picking up a X34A even when the X34P might already be out, because I fear I might not like the bigger curve and also a little bit because the X34A will probably be a little bit less expensive then the newer X34P..
> 
> Thx!


Like swolern I also like the curve, but when I started using mines to me it wasn't that noticeable and I kinda wished it was more curved as I didn't get the effect I expected from a curved display. I sit fairly close to mines (approx less than 1.8ft). Most I'm sure don't notice the curve anymore. Don't get your hopes up for a big price difference between the two as there isn't any major changes to warrant a price drop on the X34A. I'd go for the X34P since they're most likely to be both within the same price range, may as well get the updated version, unless you score a really good deal on a X34A.


----------



## etrips

Where are people finding the refurbished units?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Same here.. I am currently using a Acer XB270HU with a GTX 980Ti and I'm looking to upgrade to a 3440x1440 monitor once a GTX 1080Ti becomes available..
> 
> There's one thing I'm wondering though looking at monitors like the Acer X34.. I know the current ones have a very slight curve to them and the upcoming gen (X34P) will have a even bigger curve.. I do not know what's better or what I will prefer and since there's no shop arround here that displays these monitors so I can go test them myself I just wanna ask here to the people already owning a X34 what they think about the curve? What do they prefer and should I get a current X34A or get the new X34P when I have the choice? It's just the curve difference that has me puzzeled, as I do not really care about the different OSD-controls or garanteed 100Hz on the X34P (I'm sure any X34A will overclock to that aswell).. Right now I'm thinking of picking up a X34A even when the X34P might already be out, because I fear I might not like the bigger curve and also a little bit because the X34A will probably be a little bit less expensive then the newer X34P..
> 
> Thx!


I'm in the same boat as you haha, unless Black Friday has ridiculous deals on the X34/PG348Q I'm thinking about waiting for the X34P. I'm on an XB271HU right now and I love it, but I really want to have the best possible experience. I looked into some articles about curved monitors and I didn't really see any glaring issues. The biggest thing was that some people were having eye strain from the screen, but this can happen on a flat screen as well when you have to look to the corners. The other issue that came up was that a bigger curve can cause more distortion and that people involved in content creation would have trouble with straight lines. This doesn't really affect me, but something you may consider. Honestly I feel like curved screens are like refresh rates, some people are more sensitive and will benefit more from them. Though like others have stated, the 3800R curve is not the biggest curve and is probably not the most noticeable. Like you, I'd need to see both to truly choose a winner in that respect.

My biggest draw to the X34P would be native 100hz, however I haven't heard if this is actually a 100hz native, or just a "factory overclock." I'm just not a fan of overclocking because I'm paranoid about stressing the hardware and shortening the life of my panel.

Regardless, I think you'll be pleased with either panel, but I can understand your situation. If you have the budget and are willing to wait a while longer, then the X34P is probably the better bet. I just wouldn't be surprised if we don't see the X34P hit stores until 2017, but maybe we'll see them around Christmas or something.

EDIT: I know it's not the best option, but you could go to Acer's website and look at the standard XR series, as the XR342CK has already released and it has the 1900R curve that the X34P has. You could compare that against the XR341CK, the Free-Sync X34 and get an idea of how significant the difference is.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you haha, unless Black Friday has ridiculous deals on the X34/PG348Q I'm thinking about waiting for the X34P. I'm on an XB271HU right now and I love it, but I really want to have the best possible experience. I looked into some articles about curved monitors and I didn't really see any glaring issues. The biggest thing was that some people were having eye strain from the screen, but this can happen on a flat screen as well when you have to look to the corners. The other issue that came up was that a bigger curve can cause more distortion and that people involved in content creation would have trouble with straight lines. This doesn't really affect me, but something you may consider. Honestly I feel like curved screens are like refresh rates, some people are more sensitive and will benefit more from them. Though like others have stated, the 3800R curve is not the biggest curve and is probably not the most noticeable. Like you, I'd need to see both to truly choose a winner in that respect.
> 
> My biggest draw to the X34P would be native 100hz, however I haven't heard if this is actually a 100hz native, or just a "factory overclock." I'm just not a fan of overclocking because I'm paranoid about stressing the hardware and shortening the life of my panel.
> 
> Regardless, I think you'll be pleased with either panel, but I can understand your situation. If you have the budget and are willing to wait a while longer, then the X34P is probably the better bet. I just wouldn't be surprised if we don't see the X34P hit stores until 2017, but maybe we'll see them around Christmas or something.
> 
> EDIT: I know it's not the best option, but you could go to Acer's website and look at the standard XR series, as the XR342CK has already released and it has the 1900R curve that the X34P has. You could compare that against the XR341CK, the Free-Sync X34 and get an idea of how significant the difference is.


P version will have a bigger curve.


----------



## Mercureal

For anyone saying that a 100hz native panel doesn't exist, I just looked at the page below. If you look, you'll see that apparently LG has a new 3440x1440 panel with 1900R curvature and 144hz refresh coming Q1 2017. Looks like this might be the panel for the X34P. Interestingly it looks to have a 14ms GTG response time as opposed to the 5ms seen on current gen models. Might be something to consider if these stats are what we see in the final product. Personally I might be more bothered by the response time and lose the benefit of the curve

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> For anyone saying that a 100hz native panel doesn't exist, I just looked at the page below. If you look, you'll see that apparently LG has a new 3440x1440 panel with 1900R curvature and 144hz refresh coming Q1 2017. Looks like this might be the panel for the X34P. Interestingly it looks to have a 14ms GTG response time as opposed to the 5ms seen on current gen models. Might be something to consider if these stats are what we see in the final product. Personally I might be more bothered by the response time and lose the benefit of the curve
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm


They'll probably use some overdrive circuit to cut the response times.


----------



## greg1184

Hello folks. Joining the club. Just ordered the x34 off amazon. Looking forward to gaming with it. Had an LG 3440x1440 monitor before.



It's gonna look good in my setup


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Had an LG 3440x1440 monitor before.


Didn't like the LG??


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Didn't like the LG??


It was a pretty good monitor. But I am ready to upgrade to 100hz and see how curved is like.

I sold the LG and am using my HP zr2740w which is a solid monitor as well.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> It was a pretty good monitor. But I am ready to upgrade to 100hz and see how curved is like.
> 
> I sold the LG and am using my HP zr2740w which is a solid monitor as well.


Great upgrade.


----------



## tps3443

Damn, these things look really good. I wish I had one. Ive got a couple more weeks though. Then I get a new display.


----------



## Nicholars

The curve on the X34 is good, the monitor looks pretty much flat and there is no distortion of the image, I think if it was vc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Hello folks. Joining the club. Just ordered the x34 off amazon. Looking forward to gaming with it. Had an LG 3440x1440 monitor before.
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna look good in my setup


That sticker really uglies up the case lol.


----------



## P3anutg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etrips*
> 
> Where are people finding the refurbished units?


https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-Monitor-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B01FIGJ588


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3anutg*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-Monitor-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B01FIGJ588


$1700, LOL Wut? And don't even bother with the $500 "just launched" seller, it's a scam.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> $1700, LOL Wut? And don't even bother with the $500 "just launched" seller, it's a scam.


The refurb model is $999.


----------



## barsh90

Is the refreshed x34 out yet? The one with fixed 100hz, swivel and headphone holder on back?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Is the refreshed x34 out yet? The one with fixed 100hz, swivel and headphone holder on back?


Sort of. The new X34A is out, which does have the swivel and headphone cradle, however it is not native 100hz nor factory overclocked. I believe Acer just outright replaced all further production models with the X34A, though they still market it as the X34.

The X34P is still yet to be released, and most likely won't be out for a few more months.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Sort of. The new X34A is out, which does have the swivel and headphone cradle, however it is not native 100hz nor factory overclocked. I believe Acer just outright replaced all further production models with the X34A, though they still market it as the X34.
> 
> The X34P is still yet to be released, and most likely won't be out for a few more months.


The X34a is region specific. It's in Europe only. US still gets the X34. Only difference is the stand.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The X34a is region specific. It's in Europe only. US still gets the X34. Only difference is the stand.


So if I were to buy an x34 right now off of newegg us I would get the old x34 with the regular stand?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> So if I were to buy an x34 right now off of newegg us I would get the old x34 with the regular stand?


Correct in the US there are no old/new types. We have had only one X34. You can see the pics on Newegg there is no swivel on the stand.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Correct in the US there are no old/new types. We have had only one X34. You can see the pics on Newegg there is no swivel on the stand.


I've seen on US sites where there is a completely new product code for the X34. I would assume that they wouldn't give a new product number if they didn't change anything. But I didn't do too much research, on the subject. Maybe Newegg just didn't update pictures?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I've seen on US sites where there is a completely new product code for the X34. I would assume that they wouldn't give a new product number if they didn't change anything. But I didn't do too much research, on the subject. Maybe Newegg just didn't update pictures?


Provide a link of a US distributor with a completely new code for the X34


----------



## etrips

Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the serial number for X34A: UM.CX1AA.A01? If so, then Amazon has that listed.


----------



## dVeLoPe

DO THEY REALLY SHIP IT IN THAT BOX?

no discreetness? and thsi is the link for the 999$ refurb

X34


----------



## axiumone

Guys, keep in mind that the recertified displays only have a 90 day warranty. I found that a little upsetting, as I pay attention when ordering. I'm not sure the savings are worth it.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etrips*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the serial number for X34A: UM.CX1AA.A01? If so, then Amazon has that listed.


No, it is not. See here


----------



## etrips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> No, it is not. See here


Then what is the part number for the X34A?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etrips*
> 
> Then what is the part number for the X34A?


UM.CX0EE.A01

It will be listed as X34A. I don't see why people make a big deal is about the A version, all you get is a swivel base. Not really needed IMO.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-34-Inch-X34A-Curved-Monitor/dp/B01DOIFV12


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> UM.CX0EE.A01
> 
> It will be listed as X34A. I don't see why people make a big deal is about the A version, all you get is a swivel base. Not really needed IMO.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-34-Inch-X34A-Curved-Monitor/dp/B01DOIFV12


I don't think many people are saying that it is, just pointing out the differences. I would tell anyone in this market right now that if they can wait for a few months to just hold out for the X34P unless you are extremely opposed to the 1900R curve.


----------



## greg1184

Humongous box.


----------



## Swolern

I too was shocked on how big the box was, due to the length.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Same here, I couldn't even fit it in the trunk of my car







then again, I only have a Citroen C3


----------



## nyk20z3

I am looking to upgrade to a 34" wide and this seems like one of the best options. The question is should i also give the asus 34" wide a look and is there a updated version of this monitor coming any time soon ? I would hate to pick one up late in its life cycle and something much better comes along right after.


----------



## greg1184

Love this monitor so far. Set it to 100hz and all I can say is everything is more "brisk". My favorite feature is the ambiance light. Still trying to figure out what color I want to use. The stand is excellent as well. Perfect complement to my 1080.


----------



## MajorMullet

^ That looks awesome!

I have one of these coming today - going to be the longest day of work in a while. Hoping I get a good one!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I've seen on US sites where there is a completely new product code for the X34. I would assume that they wouldn't give a new product number if they didn't change anything. But I didn't do too much research, on the subject. Maybe Newegg just didn't update pictures?


I just received my x34 from newegg a month ago with a May 2016 build date. Its not the x34a with swivel and headphone holder. The x34a is exclusively a euro product.


----------



## nyk20z3

I think i might wait for the revised version as it has a few nice upgrades over this model.

Any word on a release date ?


----------



## Gunndy

I'm surprised that we still don't have any real competition for this or the ROG swift on the market. Keep seeing new FreeSync monitors popping up in all kinds of resolutions, but manufactures appear to be staying away from GSync as much as possible. Running dual 980ti's right now and have been wanting to switch to 3440x1440, but want an adaptive sync monitor and $1200 is still way to high for me. Even the $1000 referbs are overpriced.

If competition would come out and get these monitors down into the $700 - $800 range...that would be much easier to manage.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunndy*
> 
> I'm surprised that we still don't have any real competition for this or the ROG swift on the market. Keep seeing new FreeSync monitors popping up in all kinds of resolutions, but manufactures appear to be staying away from GSync as much as possible. Running dual 980ti's right now and have been wanting to switch to 3440x1440, but want an adaptive sync monitor and $1200 is still way to high for me. Even the $1000 referbs are overpriced.
> 
> If competition would come out and get these monitors down into the $700 - $800 range...that would be much easier to manage.


Not going to happen. Too much tech with these displays. You have to remember the FreeSync version of this display is only 75hz. Ultra-Wide resolution, IPS Panel, 100hz , G-SYNC and LED underlighting is going to cost a premium. With current 27" 16:9 IPS 144hz displays going for $700-800 goodluck getting a loaded Ultra-wide for that kind of money unless used. The 34" is just in a different league all together.


----------



## Azefore

They had standard 1440p 60z with the LG IPS panel for ~$900-1200 each back in 2010/2011, now they're what? $250.

I have no doubt in 1 year the g-sync 21:9 IPS models will be sub $950 for brand new.


----------



## nyk20z3

Well i broke down and ordered one, if i dont like it or the revised model comes out before 30 days i will just return it.

I will have it next week!


----------



## MajorMullet

Got mine today from Amazon, it has a bit of yellow glow in the top left and right corners. Bottom right has more noticeable IPS glow for some reason but I think I can live with it. The markup on these is a bit ridiculous though. I also tried out a 34UC88 and it has much better build quality for roughly half the price (but I know it doesn't have the high refresh goodness of this display). I also like the more pronounced curve on the LG. The X34P may be the better compromise when it's finally released.

I've been using 120hz+ displays for years, ever since the Samsung 2233RZ and couldn't stand the 60hz refresh rate on the LG. Not sure if I should keep this and wait a few more months or just keep it and enjoy it. It will be hard to give it up after experiencing how immersive the ultrawide is.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajorMullet*
> 
> Got mine today from Amazon, it has a bit of yellow glow in the top left and right corners. Bottom right has more noticeable IPS glow for some reason but I think I can live with it. The markup on these is a bit ridiculous though. I also tried out a 34UC88 and it has much better build quality for roughly half the price (but I know it doesn't have the high refresh goodness of this display). I also like the more pronounced curve on the LG. The X34P may be the better compromise when it's finally released.
> 
> I've been using 120hz+ displays for years, ever since the Samsung 2233RZ and couldn't stand the 60hz refresh rate on the LG. Not sure if I should keep this and wait a few more months or just keep it and enjoy it. It will be hard to give it up after experiencing how immersive the ultrawide is.


Yup i am already looking at what might come next while i have that 30 day window, i know LG has a few new monitors dropping soon like a 34 and 38".


----------



## Swolern

BF1 beta on this monitor is amazing!!!







Such an epic game!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Yup i am already looking at what might come next while i have that 30 day window, i know LG has a few new monitors dropping soon like a 34 and 38".


No Gsync on those though, only Fsync.
Nvidia just needs to stop being damn stubborn and support Fsync also.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> BF1 beta on this monitor is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an epic game!


Definitely not epic.

I and a lot of other long term BF players (since 1942) think its a right turd of a game.

Re-skinned Battleflop.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combat fighter*
> 
> Definitely not epic.
> 
> I and a lot of other long term BF players (since 1942) think its a right turd of a game.
> 
> Re-skinned Battleflop.


Not me. I love it! First day purchase for me. It finally brings back the need for some skill. Not just a bunch of auto lock-on missles.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Not me. I love it! First day purchase for me. It finally brings back the need for some skill. Not just a bunch of auto lock-on missles.


BF1 has the 'BF soul' ripped out of it. It's dumbed down for the console players.

BF2 now that WAS epic. . .


----------



## davidtran007

I decided to take a gamble off the Acer Recertified website for a scratch/dent model. It sold out right after I placed my order. I don't think I've seen it cheaper than my order total ($567) anywhere yet. It shipped already and should be here next week. I'll report back when it comes. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Nicholars

Really do not understand the problem with BF1, could be a few improvements, but it is not really dumbed down, if anything it is more difficult and you need more skill compared to BF4 or BF3.


----------



## Azefore

Can't and won't judge it fully till release. That being said, lot of balance issues with the small selection of stuff they let you use already, the one map we get is pretty terrible, revive system is just "what?", and why can't all classes have just iron sight bolt actions in addition to their regular stuff. As of the beta I'd say BF1943 played better.

The salvaged battlefront UI is cringe inducing as well. Lot of counterintuitive choices and layouts.

No more OT for me


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> They had standard 1440p 60z with the LG IPS panel for ~$900-1200 each back in 2010/2011, now they're what? $250.
> 
> I have no doubt in 1 year the g-sync 21:9 IPS models will be sub $950 for brand new.


16:9 1440p 60Hz IPS monitors are now cheaper because it's not the highest spec anymore.. Monitors will only drop in price considerably when a new better spec comes out.. So aslong as there's nothing better then 34" 3440x1440 IPS 100Hz and G-sync on the market, it's not gonna drop in price.. And afaik nothing better has even been annouced yet so I doubt it will be within a year.. But who knows..

Personally I fear they might make better specs even more expensive then a X34 or PG348G now.. You see the same with videocards now where Nvidia reigns supreme with their 1070 and 1080 cards which are also more expensive then ever.. We need more competition in the highend market..


----------



## Azefore

Only competition primarily drove down 1440p monitor prices before we got all this free-sync, g-sync, and IPS high refresh hooha. It was due to the Korean market and ebay sellers that the market boomed and prices for all models plummeted. In short, just straight competition, not really from just a better package, just more of the same.

Give it a year and I bet anything prices will drop a couple hundred when there's more than 2 companies putting out the same package.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Only competition primarily drove down 1440p monitor prices before we got all this free-sync, g-sync, and IPS high refresh hooha. It was due to the Korean market and ebay sellers that the market boomed and prices for all models plummeted. In short, just straight competition, not really from just a better package, just more of the same.
> 
> Give it a year and I bet anything prices will drop a couple hundred when there's more than 2 companies putting out the same package.


I have to agree there. The longer a product is in production the cheaper it will become due to the manufacturing process. Just look at OLEDs. The LG 65in OLED was $10K a year or 2 ago. I got a 65in this year for $2699 and man is it gorgeous!! Native 4K on it is just nuts!


----------



## pixelninja

Hello everybody. I'm a new owner of the Acer x34a and was wondering if someone else can share their thoughts on the quality of the monitor I received.

I had read up on the Acer x34 for a while now, deciding what route to take for upgrading my monitor from a Dell u2711. The 3440x1440 aspect ratio seemed to suit my needs as I like to edit and game. I set up the monitor this evening and I'm impressed with the overall design of it. First up I checked for dead/stuck pixels. I think I have one on the top right corner but I can't find it unless I'm really looking for it. Second thing I checked was for coil whine. I went to this site and unfortunately it's quite bad: http://thume.ca/screentunes/

The only time, so far, that I've been aware of the noise is if I have a white web page up on screen. I think it may be something I can live with... will have to see.

Third test was to see if it would overclock to 100Hz. It seems to do that without any issues. I've not noticed any flickering.

Fourth test was taking pictures of the monitor displaying black to check for back light bleed. It is noticeable. Looks fine when there's colour displaying on screen but as soon as there's a dark or black image I see the yellow light emitting from the top left, bottom left, and top right corners. I waited till night to take a few pictures and wondering if you can give me your thoughts on whether I should keep the monitor, or play the panel lottery.

I tried a game for a bit and was surprised at how wishy washy the screen looked. The actual colours seemed alright but the blacks weren't black or crisp no matter what settings I used with brightness/contrast and gamma. It's quite noticeable how it doesn't outperform the Dell u2711 in this respect (a monitor that's 6 years old). Is this because I have a dodgy display or to be expected?

Here are the pictures. Set up was a dark room and no alterations to the camera on my phone. Took the pictures as is, with the first one at 100% brightness on the monitor, then 75%, and finally 50%.

Any help on this matter would be appreciated.







*edit*
I've decided to request an RMA for a replacement monitor. Having gone back to the Dell u2711 the difference is night and day. Almost imperceptible backlight bleed. Much deeper, inky black levels. I don't feel comfortable paying the amount I did for the x34a and not getting a monitor that equals or is better than a 6 year old monitor. I'm hoping that it really was just a bad panel. If the second one is the same or worse I might ask for a refund. I do miss the width and space though. Strange how an ordinary 16:9 27" seems significantly smaller.


----------



## nyk20z3

I just got mine today via fedex and holy **** its amazing is all i can say.


----------



## greg1184

Mine has similar bleeding in the corners. Not bothersome. It is the price to pay for LCD/LED. There is going to be some backlight bleeding and IPS glow. My LG widescreen had similar, and I am sure that the ASUS widescreen is similar as well.

EDIT: Case in point look at this thread: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?83098-I-got-a-PG348Q Identical BLB to the one above.


----------



## blackreplica

pixelninja, I would say your coil whine is worse than normal (I can barely hear anything on that test page). Your BLB is definitely worse than normal though not nearly as bad as some of the really bad cases I've seen here, and the fact you get a stable 100Hz overclock is good. So overall I'd say it's a below average (but not very bad) result

With regards to picture quality, I remember that out of the box settings weren't all that great. There was an online review on the web somewhere which shared a kind of 'recommended settings' which they obtained through testing and I used those and there was a great improvement. Sorry, I can't remember where I found the settings from...but it comes up quickly in a web search if you have some time to read the popular reviews. Am sure you'll be able to find it as well.

Having used the monitor for more than a few months.I am personally super happy with the display quality and could not ask for more


----------



## greg1184

Here is mine. Not too bad mostly some IPS glow. Probably looks worse in the picture.

I have zero issue running 100hz. No flicker or lines.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Anyone know of a legit source for the ICC profile besides Windows update?


----------



## pixelninja

Thanks for the replies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Mine has similar bleeding in the corners. Not bothersome. It is the price to pay for LCD/LED. There is going to be some backlight bleeding and IPS glow. My LG widescreen had similar, and I am sure that the ASUS widescreen is similar as well.
> 
> EDIT: Case in point look at this thread: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?83098-I-got-a-PG348Q Identical BLB to the one above.


It doesn't look so bad when I display web pages, but in darker images it's very noticeable. I did expect a small amount. The u2711 I was using before had one very small amount of backlight bleed towards the top left of the screen. I would have expected something similar or even better, which makes me wonder if I should get a replacement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackreplica*
> 
> pixelninja, I would say your coil whine is worse than normal (I can barely hear anything on that test page). Your BLB is definitely worse than normal though not nearly as bad as some of the really bad cases I've seen here, and the fact you get a stable 100Hz overclock is good. So overall I'd say it's a below average (but not very bad) result
> 
> With regards to picture quality, I remember that out of the box settings weren't all that great. There was an online review on the web somewhere which shared a kind of 'recommended settings' which they obtained through testing and I used those and there was a great improvement. Sorry, I can't remember where I found the settings from...but it comes up quickly in a web search if you have some time to read the popular reviews. Am sure you'll be able to find it as well.
> 
> Having used the monitor for more than a few months.I am personally super happy with the display quality and could not ask for more


Yeah, it's very audible on the test page. Normal browsing isn't bad unless the web page is mostly white. I've noticed worse backlight bleed on other's photos. Some have just a small amount at one point. There was a review I saw where there was virtually none. He was asked if he was given a cherry picked model that was unsealed before he reviewed it and replied that it was brand new and sealed. There must be panels out there that are better.

I've tried loading the ICC profile from TFT and the slight alterations to brightness/contrast and rgb levels. Didn't improve things that much. I think I'd need to get a dedicated colorimeter like the Spyder for getting more unique settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> Here is mine. Not too bad mostly some IPS glow. Probably looks worse in the picture.
> 
> I have zero issue running 100hz. No flicker or lines.


Looks pretty good. I realise that most pictures tend to exaggerate the bleed a bit. Looks to me like the only area that'd be most noticeable is the bottom left corner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Anyone know of a legit source for the ICC profile besides Windows update?


Here's where I got mine to try. I ended up taking it off. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelninja*
> 
> Here's where I got mine to try. I ended up taking it off. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


Thanks, why did you take it off, is it not the same as the windows ones?

TBH I didnt notice a big difference I will check again, right now there seems to be a bit too much red.


----------



## pixelninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Thanks, why did you take it off, is it not the same as the windows ones?
> 
> TBH I didnt notice a big difference I will check again, right now there seems to be a bit too much red.


I took it off to see if it was making a difference to the washed out look of the monitor. I don't think it made any difference. It's like there's incorrect black levels and the screen looks to light instead of the the dark areas being dark.


----------



## nyk20z3

Any custom settings you guys are using for overall best picture quality ? I set it to 100mhz and everything seems fine so far, DOOM is smooth as hell on this 980 ti with everything maxed no anti as its not needed.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any custom settings you guys are using for overall best picture quality ? I set it to 100mhz and everything seems fine so far, DOOM is smooth as hell on this 980 ti with everything maxed no anti as its not needed.


TFT ICC profiles worked great for me. You can try these settings too and see if it suits your taste. http://youtu.be/jIx8xJPrlqc


----------



## Nicholars

I wonder if anyone really has a silent X34, that makes no noise at 100hz when web browsing etc. I don't know I have seen a few and they all buzzed, some were louder than others, but they all did it, maybe they have fixed this in newer screens.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I wonder if anyone really has a silent X34, that makes no noise at 100hz when web browsing etc. I don't know I have seen a few and they all buzzed, some were louder than others, but they all did it, maybe they have fixed this in newer screens.


Zero buzz from mine. Even with my ear to the panel, 100hz/browser open.


----------



## greg1184

I don't hear a peep from my monitor either.


----------



## caliking420

Same, my monitor has zero noise.


----------



## Nicholars

http://thume.ca/screentunes/

What about on that page? Your monitor makes zero noise at all?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Finally got the file from Windows update. This is for Windows 7 x64.

AcerX34.icm.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> http://thume.ca/screentunes/
> 
> What about on that page? Your monitor makes zero noise at all?


Zero noise.


----------



## Battleneter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> http://thume.ca/screentunes/
> 
> What about on that page? Your monitor makes zero noise at all?


Very Interesting I got a small bit of high pitch noise, however I have never heard ANY kind of coil whine with anything else and I have certainly listened, so interesting but perhaps not specifcially useful


----------



## Nicholars

What about a dark band at the top? Does yours have that? if you do a search for "solid color blue" and full screen some colors (f11)... you would notice it... Is it an X34A or X34? Also what is the manufacturer date? Also how is the backlight bleed and glow on yours? Can anyone post some pictures of new revision or X34A from last few months? They do seem to have got a bit better recently looking at the pics on here. Could jsut be better quality photos though.


----------



## Battleneter

Definitely no color banding, dead or stuck pixels checked it before, mine is a "X34" and March 2016. I would rate the IPS glow on the lower side and does not effect general use, around 50&50 contrast and brightness is my preference.

I think issues in general are far lower on more recent manufactured dates so it seems.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battleneter*
> 
> Definitely no color banding, dead or stuck pixels checked it before, mine is a "X34" and March 2016. I would rate the IPS glow on the lower side and does not effect general use, around 50&50 contrast and brightness is my preference.
> 
> I think issues in general are far lower on more recent manufactured dates so it seems.


Not color banding, but a darker strip at the top of the screen, visible on some solid colors like navy blue sort of color, at the top of the screen it is darker for about 1 inch at the top, are you sure you do not have that?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battleneter*
> 
> Definitely no color banding, dead or stuck pixels checked it before, mine is a "X34" and March 2016. I would rate the IPS glow on the lower side and does not effect general use, around 50&50 contrast and brightness is my preference.
> 
> I think issues in general are far lower on more recent manufactured dates so it seems.


It's true what Nicholars stated. It's a dark band across the top of the screen, easily seen with an all grey screen saver. Every single X34 & Asus PG348Q(which is the same panel) has this band at the top, it's something inside these panels which are made by LG. Having said that, I cannot see this band at all with normal use, only when the screen is a solid color of grey. The band seems to be more pronounced when the monitor is clocked at 100hz vs 60. See here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club/2190#post_25429206

If your monitor doesn't have the band post a pic here, it will be the first ever. I'm sure it has it and you just didn't realize it though. It's not a big deal though as you can't see it with normal use.


----------



## Nicholars

Mine has quite annoying coil whine at 100hz. Other problems are IPS glow and BLB, but I have yet to see an X34 with no BLB. Dark band and scalines I think they all have this, Main problems are the BLB / glow and the coil whine.


----------



## Nicholars

Anyone had any experience with acer returns (UK)? How long is it likely to take? From looking at warranty it looks like you have to return it to them, which is a bit annoying.. also it says that the replacement can be a refurb....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Mine has quite annoying coil whine at 100hz. Other problems are IPS glow and BLB, but I have yet to see an X34 with no BLB. Dark band and scalines I think they all have this, Main problems are the BLB / glow and the coil whine.


Some BLB & IPS glow are worse than others depending on the panel lottery. This and the dark band are usually not noticeable with normal use and only if you set your monitor in a specific way to look for them. I could see the whine getting on my nerves though.


----------



## axiumone

Something weird started going on with my x34. I've had it for about a month and it would run at 100hz like a champ. Yesterday night I switched from z170 to x99. Did a clean win 10 AU install and now the display won't do anything above 60hz.

Same drivers, same video cards, same windows version on both. Nothing has changed except the chipset and cpu. I've used DDU to clean the drivers and reinstall with no change. I've tried to set the refresh rate from both NVCP and the windows display adapter settings. 50hz to 100hz is visible in both, but setting anything above 60hz will produce a black display.

Cables used are accell DP cable, one of the few high quality cables. Weirder still is that I also have an acer 27" 165hz display connected as well and that one will do 165hz refresh without a problem.

Any suggestions before I RMA this one?


----------



## yiroi

Hi. I'm looking at buying a used x34 for $800. The seller says the problem the monitor has is it only oc to 95hz. He purchased it when it first released. I'm okay with losing 5hz but my concern is since it isn't getting the 100 hz does that mean the performance will decay overtime 5hz refresh rate gradually? He also states there is no coil whine, no dead pixels, and very light blb in the corners. This will be my first time buying a used monitor is there anything else I need to look for and check? Are scanlines something I could spot immediately? If everything checks out and the only downfall is not getting that 100hz then I'm fine with that, it's just the fear of not being able to hit that 95hz later on and it slowly drops incrementally. Also is 800 a fair price?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Something weird started going on with my x34. I've had it for about a month and it would run at 100hz like a champ. Yesterday night I switched from z170 to x99. Did a clean win 10 AU install and now the display won't do anything above 60hz.
> 
> Same drivers, same video cards, same windows version on both. Nothing has changed except the chipset and cpu. I've used DDU to clean the drivers and reinstall with no change. I've tried to set the refresh rate from both NVCP and the windows display adapter settings. 50hz to 100hz is visible in both, but setting anything above 60hz will produce a black display.
> 
> Cables used are accell DP cable, one of the few high quality cables. Weirder still is that I also have an acer 27" 165hz display connected as well and that one will do 165hz refresh without a problem.
> 
> Any suggestions before I RMA this one?


Seems like something with the Nvidia drivers, possible role back to earlier driver version. Also unplug the 165hz when you reinstall the drivers. It may be conflicting with it somehow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiroi*
> 
> Hi. I'm looking at buying a used x34 for $800. The seller says the problem the monitor has is it only oc to 95hz. He purchased it when it first released. I'm okay with losing 5hz but my concern is since it isn't getting the 100 hz does that mean the performance will decay overtime 5hz refresh rate gradually? He also states there is no coil whine, no dead pixels, and very light blb in the corners. This will be my first time buying a used monitor is there anything else I need to look for and check? Are scanlines something I could spot immediately? If everything checks out and the only downfall is not getting that 100hz then I'm fine with that, it's just the fear of not being able to hit that 95hz later on and it slowly drops incrementally. Also is 800 a fair price?


No way to tell if the refresh rate performance will continue to regress at a later time. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to it, just the luck you get with the panel quality.


----------



## yiroi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Seems like something with the Nvidia drivers, possible role back to earlier driver version. Also unplug the 165hz when you reinstall the drivers. It may be conflicting with it somehow.
> No way to tell if the refresh rate performance will continue to regress at a later time. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to it, just the luck you get with the panel quality.


Even with later manufacturer dates for new x34's there's still a chance of not hitting the 100hz oc? So only getting 95hz is norm?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiroi*
> 
> Even with later manufacturer dates for new x34's there's still a chance of not hitting the 100hz oc? So only getting 95hz is norm?


Yes it's possible, but it's not the norm, most hit 100hz.


----------



## yiroi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yes it's possible, but it's not the norm, most hit 100hz.


On the fence here saving 400 while only losing 5hz. You wouldn't expect it to lose its ability to continuously reach 95hz?


----------



## yiroi

Called acer technical support asked about 100hz oc and how people are using it at 95hz. He said it's capable of ocing to 100hz but people experience flicker so most use it at 95hz. Does this tend to be case for everyone?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiroi*
> 
> Called acer technical support asked about 100hz oc and how people are using it at 95hz. He said it's capable of ocing to 100hz but people experience flicker so most use it at 95hz. Does this tend to be case for everyone?


No. I've been running mine at 100 Hz almost 24/7 since the day I bought it back in December. Haven't had any issues


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiroi*
> 
> Called acer technical support asked about 100hz oc and how people are using it at 95hz. He said it's capable of ocing to 100hz but people experience flicker so most use it at 95hz. Does this tend to be case for everyone?


Most experience flicker at 100hz is *false*. I would estimate 80-90% of the X34 owners here have no problems with 100hz, including my X34. I think the Acer rep said that to reduce returns.


----------



## yiroi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Most experience flicker at 100hz is *false*. I would estimate 80-90% of the X34 owners here have no problems with 100hz, including my X34. I think the Acer rep said that to reduce returns.


I am looking at getting a used acer x34 for 800 the only caveat is that it only hits 95hz. Are you aware if a panel like that would sustain the 95hz longterm or due to it being unable to sustain a 100hz oc that it will fade and I won't be able to keep it at 95?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiroi*
> 
> I am looking at getting a used acer x34 for 800 the only caveat is that it only hits 95hz. Are you aware if a panel like that would sustain the 95hz longterm or due to it being unable to sustain a 100hz oc that it will fade and I won't be able to keep it at 95?


There is SFA difference between 95 and 100hz tbh, 100 and 144hz is a different story.

I need to run 95Hz and its still a great monitor.

I am unsure if its a problem with the monitor or something else.

The only game I play that hits 100 is Overwatch and even that has dips to below 95fps with a GTX 1080.

Its honestly not a big deal, and this is coming from someone who usually finds an issue with stuff like this. Eg: my cars accelerator pedal has more than 1cm of travel before acceleration or my RAM is 2T instead of 1T at its rated speed. 5Hz isnt one of those things.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiroi*
> 
> I am looking at getting a used acer x34 for 800 the only caveat is that it only hits 95hz. Are you aware if a panel like that would sustain the 95hz longterm or due to it being unable to sustain a 100hz oc that it will fade and I won't be able to keep it at 95?


There is no way to predict that.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Seems like something with the Nvidia drivers, possible role back to earlier driver version. Also unplug the 165hz when you reinstall the drivers. It may be conflicting with it somehow.


Turned out to be a failing display port on a new Titan XP. I guess that's better than the monitor, I wasn't looking to ship this big bastard anywhere.


----------



## Pustul

I don't think it was mentioned in this thread but the X34P has been delayed to 2017 :/

I have decided to take my chance at the panel lottery and ordered a X34 for sale at 950$, wish me luck guys!


----------



## dVeLoPe

so we go from end of year to ''estimated in 2017'' whats that supposed to mean?

what will i be able to upgrade from my old 120hz BENQ XL2410T with then!!


----------



## Pustul

It means I'm not gonna wait and if the X34P is really that much better you can still sell the X34 and buy the new one. For 950$ I feel it's a good deal, I just hope I get a decent panel.

I'm upgrading from a BenQ XL2420T


----------



## -terabyte-

Hopefully they delayed it and are waiting for the new 3440x1440 @ 144 Hz panel that goes into mass production in Q1 2017. A native 144 Hz panel is sure to have less issues than an overclocked one from 60 Hz to 100 Hz (scanlines, gray band at the top, etc).

Only if Nvidia comes out with G-sync v3 thought, v2 added only support for an additional HDMI port but is still DP 1.2. 144 Hz at this kind of resolution requires DP 1.3+.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pustul*
> 
> It means I'm not gonna wait and if the X34P is really that much better you can still sell the X34 and buy the new one. For 950$ I feel it's a good deal, I just hope I get a decent panel.
> 
> I'm upgrading from a BenQ XL2420T


Massive upgrade!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Hopefully they delayed it and are waiting for the new 3440x1440 @ 144 Hz panel that goes into mass production in Q1 2017. A native 144 Hz panel is sure to have less issues than an overclocked one from 60 Hz to 100 Hz (scanlines, gray band at the top, etc).
> 
> Only if Nvidia comes out with G-sync v3 thought, v2 added only support for an additional HDMI port but is still DP 1.2. 144 Hz at this kind of resolution requires DP 1.3+.


If they are waiting for the new Gsync module and DP 1.3 it's going to be a while before the new Predator 1440p UW releases. I'm estimating 6 months or more. On the other hand that would be the only upgrade worthy of leaving the X34. New version should be 144-165hz and have ULMB/Lightboost.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Massive upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are waiting for the new Gsync module and DP 1.3 it's going to be a while before the new Predator 1440p UW releases. I'm estimating 6 months or more. On the other hand that would be the only upgrade worthy of leaving the X34. New version should be 144-165hz and have ULMB/Lightboost.


Its because the new LG displays are subpar for gaming. Trust me I use one for work use. I'm not a fan of the increased curve at all. I believe they went back to the drawing board and wan't to release a display that is actually a upgrade from the current X34,


----------



## Pustul

I have received mine today (Predator X34 non A, march 2016). No dead pixels, no banding, oc to 100Hz without problem, no coil whine (except a tiny bit on the test page but not audible anywhere else). I can't see the scanlines, even with the screen at 100Hz and the pendulum demo at 40, has this been fixed?

There is obviously a bit of BLB but it seems very minimal, I will check more tonight when it will be dark outside. Seems like a keeper so far, this screen is so gorgeous coming from a BenQ XL2420T


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pustul*
> 
> I have received mine today (Predator X34 non A, march 2016). No dead pixels, no banding, oc to 100Hz without problem, no coil whine (except a tiny bit on the test page but not audible anywhere else). I can't see the scanlines, even with the screen at 100Hz and the pendulum demo at 40, has this been fixed?
> 
> There is obviously a bit of BLB but it seems very minimal, I will check more tonight when it will be dark outside. Seems like a keeper so far, this screen is so gorgeous coming from a BenQ XL2420T


Where did you get one for $950, or was it a refurb from Acer with the coupon code?


----------



## SystemTech

Yes im also interested. I will be looking at around month end to acquire my X34.
Hoping to find a special. $950 would be mind blowing haha but would love to pay anything under $1200.
Anyone know of upcoming deals?


----------



## Pustul

Sorry guys, I don't think it will be useful for you, it's a store in Switzerland called Melectronics. I think they did it to sell all their inventory because the screen is not even listed anymore...


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Massive upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are waiting for the new Gsync module and DP 1.3 it's going to be a while before the new Predator 1440p UW releases. I'm estimating 6 months or more. On the other hand that would be the only upgrade worthy of leaving the X34. New version should be 144-165hz and have ULMB/Lightboost.


This would line up with what I saw on TFT. I think someone posted the link, but I'll post it again.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm

Looks like 144hz panel is indeed on the way if we are to believe the panel database. I'd say it's worth the wait IMO, unless you are looking to save money, in which case, you probably just want to pull the trigger on Black Friday/Cyber Monday on current ones. If you're willing to shell out over $1100, I'd honestly wait if you possibly can.


----------



## SystemTech

144hz but a horrid 14ms response time.
Thats not cool.


----------



## Ashenor

Hi,

I have mine on order now. I have a EVGA 1070 SC. It is within the return period still at Microcenter. Should i return it now for a 1080? Or keep it and wait and see with the stepup program?

Will be playing mostly WoW and some new games going forward on it.

I heard the cord is to short on launch do i need to order another one?


----------



## Benny89

I want to upgrade from my XB271HU but I will wait for X34P version. I hope scan lines, gambling OC and coil whines possibilities will be eliminated with it. Right now after getting perfect XB I don't want to risk another lottery fight.

Hope 2017 does mean Q1....


----------



## Pustul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashenor*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have mine on order now. I have a EVGA 1070 SC. It is within the return period still at Microcenter. Should i return it now for a 1080? Or keep it and wait and see with the stepup program?
> 
> Will be playing mostly WoW and some new games going forward on it.
> 
> I heard the cord is to short on launch do i need to order another one?


I'll take your 1070, I'm still gaming on my I'll take your 1070, I'm still gaming on my 670









As for the cable, it depends where your tower sits. Mine is long enough to reach my tower sitting on the floor just right to me.


----------



## Ashenor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pustul*
> 
> I'll take your 1070, I'm still gaming on my I'll take your 1070, I'm still gaming on my 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the cable, it depends where your tower sits. Mine is long enough to reach my tower sitting on the floor just right to me.


It is 1.5 meters? Hmm that is almost 5 feet that should reach my case on the floor next to the desk.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I want to upgrade from my XB271HU but I will wait for X34P version. I hope scan lines, gambling OC and coil whines possibilities will be eliminated with it. Right now after getting perfect XB I don't want to risk another lottery fight.
> 
> Hope 2017 does mean Q1....


IF they have decided to wait for the new 3440x1440 @ 144Hz panel (that goes into mass production in Q1 2017), it is highly unlikely that the X34P will be out in Q1. So far it is just mere speculation that they might be waiting for that panel though.


----------



## Nicholars

To be honest if they are waiting for that new 144hz panel, I would be surprised if it even comes out with good availability etc. in the first half of 2017, going from my experience of watching other monitors released, with panels that are already in mass production, yet alone ones that have not even started production yet.


----------



## sumfish

planned to upgrade from a 10y+ old Eizo S1910 and join the Predator Club, received two x34 so far, produced in Nov and Dec 2015.
First one had massive flickering on 100hz plus some IPS Glow.
Second one was kinda fine, no blb, reached 100hz except it had too still much IPS Glow for my taste..

I found that after using the small but high quality S-PVA panel for such a long time, this glowing on ips bugs me quite a lot.
After doing plenty of research on the matter, comparing dimensions of glow and other issues, i still believe i can catch a better model..

_"When u play the game of panels, you win or you RMA"_

So, gonna RMA both first. Next week i will order a batch of 3, probably even x34a's (which hopefully have a better panel quality) and keep RMA em' till i receive a model which meets the expected standard. Since i can receive, check send them back from my working place, i am also willing to rinse and repeat this process as long as i have to.. When all fails will wait till release of 34p for a new round of lottery.


----------



## Bloodbath

Has anybody else noticed a price hike on X34s lately? I bought mine 4-5 weeks ago for $1589AUD a friend of mine went to buy one and they have gone up to $1749 has this happened anywhere else or just Australia?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumfish*
> 
> planned to upgrade from a 10y+ old Eizo S1910 and join the Predator Club, received two x34 so far, produced in Nov and Dec 2015.
> First one had massive flickering on 100hz plus some IPS Glow.
> Second one was kinda fine, no blb, reached 100hz except it had too still much IPS Glow for my taste..
> 
> I found that after using the small but high quality S-PVA panel for such a long time, this glowing on ips bugs me quite a lot.
> After doing plenty of research on the matter, comparing dimensions of glow and other issues, i still believe i can catch a better model..
> 
> _"When u play the game of panels, you win or you RMA"_
> 
> So, gonna RMA both first. Next week i will order a batch of 3, probably even x34a's (which hopefully have a better panel quality) and keep RMA em' till i receive a model which meets the expected standard. Since i can receive, check send them back from my working place, i am also willing to rinse and repeat this process as long as i have to.. When all fails will wait till release of 34p for a new round of lottery.


You just said you got one with almost no BLB and 100hz etc. you should just keep that one, they all have glow, best bet is to change the lighting in your room so the glow is not a problem.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Has anybody else noticed a price hike on X34s lately? I bought mine 4-5 weeks ago for $1589AUD a friend of mine went to buy one and they have gone up to $1749 has this happened anywhere else or just Australia?


Maybe because the X34P has been delayed to 2017? It was supposed to be the newer version of the X34(A) coming out before the end of the year, and most likely the old versions would drop in price. The delay probably reversed the price change.


----------



## Pustul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumfish*
> 
> planned to upgrade from a 10y+ old Eizo S1910 and join the Predator Club, received two x34 so far, produced in Nov and Dec 2015.
> First one had massive flickering on 100hz plus some IPS Glow.
> Second one was kinda fine, no blb, reached 100hz except it had too still much IPS Glow for my taste..
> 
> I found that after using the small but high quality S-PVA panel for such a long time, this glowing on ips bugs me quite a lot.
> After doing plenty of research on the matter, comparing dimensions of glow and other issues, i still believe i can catch a better model..
> 
> _"When u play the game of panels, you win or you RMA"_
> 
> So, gonna RMA both first. Next week i will order a batch of 3, probably even x34a's (which hopefully have a better panel quality) and keep RMA em' till i receive a model which meets the expected standard. Since i can receive, check send them back from my working place, i am also willing to rinse and repeat this process as long as i have to.. When all fails will wait till release of 34p for a new round of lottery.


Here is what mine looks like in the dark:


It's not perfect but I really don't notice it when gaming / watching movies so I don't mind it.


----------



## Nicholars

Unless you are playing at very low brightness or your camera settings are messed up, the black level on that image is almost the same as the black room it is in, it looks better than the black level on a VA or OLED monitor. IPS black level is nothing like your photo, unless you are using the monitor at 0-10 brightness?


----------



## Nicholars

On the acer UK website it says the warranty is "carry in" How exactly are you supposed to return this massive monitor to them? This seems bad, has anyone got any experience with this? Will they definitely not either pick it up or cover the postage in warranty period? Thanks.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Maybe because the X34P has been delayed to 2017? It was supposed to be the newer version of the X34(A) coming out before the end of the year, and most likely the old versions would drop in price. The delay probably reversed the price change.


My conspiracy theory goes like this - They raised the price of the X34 because the ROG PG348Q is/was $1799 and they weren't selling. People that do a little research only discover they both have the same panel except the ROG has some shinier plastic and fancier back panel for an extra $210. Just a theory.


----------



## Pustul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Unless you are playing at very low brightness or your camera settings are messed up, the black level on that image is almost the same as the black room it is in, it looks better than the black level on a VA or OLED monitor. IPS black level is nothing like your photo, unless you are using the monitor at 0-10 brightness?


I use 40% brightness, I did my best to adjust the exposure to get the IPS glow to look the closest to what I see. A side effect is that the actual black of the monitor looks darker than it really is.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pustul*
> 
> I use 40% brightness, I did my best to adjust the exposure to get the IPS glow to look the closest to what I see. A side effect is that the actual black of the monitor looks darker than it really is.


Photo looks more like a 5000:1 screen, or IPS screen at 0-10% brightness...


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pustul*
> 
> I use 40% brightness, I did my best to adjust the exposure to get the IPS glow to look the closest to what I see. A side effect is that the actual black of the monitor looks darker than it really is.


What does the unadjusted image look like?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> What does the unadjusted image look like?


Not like that one.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Not like that one.


Obviously, hence why I didn't ask you.


----------



## Arxontas

Very excited to be a member of the Club.

Bought the X34 today from Ebay.de for just 999 Euros+19 Euros shipping=1019 Euros.



So freaking happy atm. Got a bargain too. Using the Gigabyte GTX 780TI GHz Edition, a very heavily factory-overclocked version of the GTX 780TI.

Should be fine with the monitor for G-Sync [email protected] FPS.

Will keep you posted on how my 780TI GHz Ed performs with the monitor.

Expecting to receive the monitor around 06 Oct.


----------



## wsfrazier

Anyone know if it's possible to get an x34A in USA? Any EU/UK sites that would ship one?

If not I am just going to pull the trigger on a refurb for $900, tired of waiting for the x34p.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to get an x34A in USA? Any EU/UK sites that would ship one?
> 
> If not I am just going to pull the trigger on a refurb for $900, tired of waiting for the x34p.


Unless you need the new/updated stand added on the X34A (the only change actually) I would just ignore it completely. X34P has been delayed to 2017, so your best option right now is indeed a $900 refurb if you're tired of waiting.


----------



## sumfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pustul*
> 
> Here is what mine looks like in the dark:
> 
> 
> It's not perfect but I really don't notice it when gaming / watching movies so I don't mind it.


well, this comes pretty close to the optimum i have i mind, if the brightness is at a level of around 50 tho.

I received 3 screens so far.
First one no pics since couldnt achieve 100hz, was x34 build Sept' 2015.

2nd @ brightness 60+ (x34 build Nov' 2015)


3rd @ brightness 50 (x34a build May 2016)


Bit patato quality and brightness not identical but shud suffice for basic comparison.
Will take the liberty to order and rma some few more while keeping Nr. 3 for now.


----------



## Pustul

Again guys, the picture is representative of what the IPS glow looks like for me.

Here is a pic of it with more exposure:


It looks much worse than it really is because the camera is compensating for the low light environment.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumfish*
> 
> well, this comes pretty close to the optimum i have i mind, if the brightness is at a level of around 50 tho.


You can type in google "dead pixel test" then press "F11" for full black.


----------



## Nicholars

Hard to see exactly but I think number 3 there is about as good as you will get, does it have any in the bottom left? hard to see as you have start menu.


----------



## sumfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hard to see exactly but I think number 3 there is about as good as you will get, does it have any in the bottom left? hard to see as you have start menu.


bottom both sides are fine. top as you can see, upper right is also still nothing to worry about, upper left well, prolly sth i can get used to. I will go through next delivery of 2-3 models and then decide if i push it further.

when u apply slight! pressure or swipe over certain bezel spots in the lighter areas mentioned it clearly improves the quality, tbh its beyond my understanding why this cant be easily fixed in production process so that end consumer not has to deal with it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumfish*
> 
> bottom both sides are fine. top as you can see, upper right is also still nothing to worry about, upper left well, prolly sth i can get used to. I will go through next delivery of 2-3 models and then decide if i push it further.
> 
> when u apply slight! pressure or swipe over certain bezel spots in the lighter areas mentioned it clearly improves the quality, tbh its beyond my understanding why this cant be easily fixed in production process so that end consumer not has to deal with it.


Well I have not seen a single one without the BLB top left and also I do not think I have seen any without some bleed bottom left, so if all you have is literally that bit on the top left... then I do not think you will get much / any better than that.

My recommendation is just do not try and use IPS in a dark room..... The bleed and glow is also viewing angle, so maybe if you look at the bottom left from sitting on the right, you can see bleed? also test full screen black http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 press F11 for full screen... or do you literally have no bleed at all bottom left?


----------



## dVeLoPe

any more updates on whats going on with the X34P?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> any more updates on whats going on with the X34P?


Dead silent.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> any more updates on whats going on with the X34P?


We already know it's been delayed to 2017, I don't think we'll get any more news soon. My guess is that it may be shown at CES 2017.


----------



## matti2

Just ordered x34a and MSI 1070 8gb gaminng X


----------



## tps3443

I'm ready to get one of these, I've got a cheap 60hz, 4K, TN panel as a get by for my GTX1080 Founders Edition.

Any thoughts on buying a X34 now, or should I just wait on the X34P with the 1900R curve, and it's already at 100HZ too. I guess it's price is the biggest factor, I'm concerned about buying used or refurbished to save money. What would you guys do?

I've got about $900US so, I could get one off eBay. Or should I save, more and wait?

Seems like the best resolution for a GTX1080.


----------



## matti2

HDMI or DP connect ? On doest it matter?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> HDMI or DP connect ? On doest it matter?


If I'm not mistaken, you need DP for 100hz.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I'm ready to get one of these, I've got a cheap 60hz, 4K, TN panel as a get by for my GTX1080 Founders Edition.
> 
> Any thoughts on buying a X34 now, or should I just wait on the X34P with the 1900R curve, and it's already at 100HZ too. I guess it's price is the biggest factor, I'm concerned about buying used or refurbished to save money. What would you guys do?
> 
> I've got about $900US so, I could get one off eBay. Or should I save, more and wait?
> 
> Seems like the best resolution for a GTX1080.


I chose not to wait, and i don't regret it at all. I love this monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, you need DP for 100hz.


Correct.


----------



## sumfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Well I have not seen a single one without the BLB top left and also I do not think I have seen any without some bleed bottom left, so if all you have is literally that bit on the top left... then I do not think you will get much / any better than that.
> 
> My recommendation is just do not try and use IPS in a dark room..... The bleed and glow is also viewing angle, so maybe if you look at the bottom left from sitting on the right, you can see bleed? also test full screen black http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 press F11 for full screen... or do you literally have no bleed at all bottom left?


bottom left is pretty fine, i dont notice anything there, only the bleed/glow in upper left mostly.

thats with deadpixeltest:



yea i also doubt there will be any big improvement with other models, probably curiosity will prevail and i get a few more for testing purposes.

And as long as the announced x34p does not have any guaranteed major blb reduction and +100hz clockpower its not worth waiting for, at least for me. Imo 100hz can be reached by most of the x34/x34a (when ur willing to rma 2-3 its a near sure bet i assume) and the subpar menu controls are only annoying at the start..


----------



## matti2

Just unboxex monitor, how do i know its z34A model??


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> Just unboxex monitor, how do i know its z34A model??


The stand should swivel left and right.


----------



## Arxontas

Okay so, I received my Acer X34.



Having read the reviews at amazon.com, I must admit I was a bit nervous. I don't think I have ever seen such a huge clusterf**k of morons whining ever since Blizzard made World of Warcraft Hunter's attribute Agility yield only 1 Attack Power instead of 2 Attack Power back in 2006.

I suspect it's the same crowd too, Kung Fu Panda/Pokemon/My Little Pony fanbois/girls.

The X34 is fine, though I find it small. I would like it to be even bigger, maybe around 40 inches or so.

My own came from Germany (South Germany near Austria) from an e-bay seller with 100% review score, so I knew I would receive an excellent unit. It was a customer return. Paid 999 Euros for it.

-Some light bleed lower left corner but nothing to cry about.Don't really understand why so many morons are whining about this.
-Can do 100Hz.
-No dead pix0lz
-No colour banding.

Other things of note:

1. WoW Vanilla runs properly at 3440X1440 21:9. Original WoW Vanilla devs must be proud their game is still played today on near 4K screens having originally started from 800X600 screens and 1024X768 back in 2005.

2. Very happy with my ridiculously overclocked GHZ Ed [email protected] MHz . I can play all my games in reasonably high quality (most settings maxed out) with all my GPU's VRAM used and still get 60 FPS steady.

3. GSYNC is worth it. No screen tearing, no lag.

4. Using DP (of course) and Accel's B142C-007B UltraAV DisplayPort to DisplayPort 1.2 Cable with Locking Latches - 6.6 Feet (2 Meters) which I purchased from the US (Amazon.com) since it is not sold in the EU.

If you can't reach your tower with the cable provided by ACER (only a meter long) I recommend you grab the above cable and not cheap Chinese junk (e.g. Cable Matters et al), as the above cable is guaranteed to do [email protected]

https://www.amazon.com/Accell-B142C-007B-UltraAV-DisplayPort-Locking/dp/B0098HVZBE

Hope this helps ppl. Have fun with your monitor and don't listen to the whin3rzorz.


----------



## wsfrazier

Just got my refurb unit in, May 2016 build date. Can only hit 95hz, 100hz flickers like crazy. Typical amount of BLB and IPS Glow (use to it from other IPS monitors I have, don't bother me). If it would do 100hz I'd keep it, but I guess it's going back.

Only bought it since Acer had the 10%/$100 dollar off coupon code for last month, since that isn't valid now, I will probably just try to pickup a brand new one. Wish I could just wait for the x34p.

EDIT: Which vendors are better to buy from online with easy returns? I noticed Microcenter has these for $100 off, anyone deal with their returns online?


----------



## Kuat

CBA reading 84 pages.

Redpill me on 34A (UM.CX0EE.A01)

Is it the better one? Is it supposed to have less BLB?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> Just got my refurb unit in, May 2016 build date. Can only hit 95hz, 100hz flickers like crazy. Typical amount of BLB and IPS Glow (use to it from other IPS monitors I have, don't bother me). If it would do 100hz I'd keep it, but I guess it's going back.
> 
> Only bought it since Acer had the 10%/$100 dollar off coupon code for last month, since that isn't valid now, I will probably just try to pickup a brand new one. Wish I could just wait for the x34p.
> 
> EDIT: Which vendors are better to buy from online with easy returns? I noticed Microcenter has these for $100 off, anyone deal with their returns online?


Easiest returns is Amazon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> CBA reading 84 pages.
> 
> Redpill me on 34A (UM.CX0EE.A01)
> 
> Is it the better one? Is it supposed to have less BLB?


No.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Easiest returns is Amazon.


Agreed 110%. Amazon has the best customer service I have ever dealt with.
I've purchased around 100 items from Amazon over the last couple of years, they've taken care of all of my issues without charging me a penny. They will pay for your return shipping as well.
If you're not buying an item directly from Amazon themselves (ie: Asus, Acer on Amazon) you will be dealing with the seller, not Amazon. This has been a non-issue so far.

I'll be purchasing an X34 or PG279Q next month around Black Friday / Cyber Monday if they go on sale from Amazon.


----------



## wsfrazier

Well Acer-Recertified is willing to price match another order from my last one with the 10%/$100 off. So I will give a refurb one more try before I buy new.


----------



## Asus11

any release date for the X34P? do you reckon they will release with the 1080 Ti?


----------



## jerrolds

Just ordered the Predator X34, refurbished for $1199CAD ($911USD) and just realized that it doesn't support ULMB...which was one of my checklist items

The refurb was only 1 in stock so I bought it asap, coulda swore it had ulmb when I did

Currently have a qnix 2710 which is a 27" 2560x1440p IPS monitor overclocked at 120hz and an EVGA 1080 FTW gpu

The qnix i bought a couple years ago for 200USD and not sure the X34 will be a big enough upgrade, at this price. Will Gsync and 21:9 wow me enough? I don't know...

Thinking of cancelling...anyone do a return with Newegg before.. I wonder how painless it is..


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Just ordered the Predator X34, refurbished for $1199CAD ($911USD) and just realized that it doesn't support ULMB...which was one of my checklist items
> 
> The refurb was only 1 in stock so I bought it asap, coulda swore it had ulmb when I did
> 
> Currently have a qnix 2710 which is a 27" 2560x1440p IPS monitor overclocked at 120hz and an EVGA 1080 FTW gpu
> 
> The qnix i bought a couple years ago for 200USD and not sure the X34 will be a big enough upgrade, at this price. Will Gsync and 21:9 wow me enough? I don't know...
> 
> Thinking of cancelling...anyone do a return with Newegg before.. I wonder how painless it is..


ULMB does not have sense if you are not having at least 120 fps and up in game from my experience and others experience here.

With "only" 100Hz X34 does not need ULMB as it won't fuction good at all and you would not see difference.

ULMB is situational, not many games can be powered up 120 fps plus with high-ultra graphic options.

Imo only usefull for FPS games and you do not buy X34 to play competetive fps as it is probably worst monitor you can buy for it.

I only use ULMB in Overwatch (144 fps) and used in Battlefield one (lowered setting for stable 130 fps) with my XB271HU. Only then it shows itself.

I would say- grab it, plug it, test it, decide.







And it is quite an upgrade


----------



## Benny89

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Gir

What does the average overclock seem to be for this monitor? Is it pretty much guaranteed to hit 90hz? 95?


----------



## greg1184

I don't know. I run 100 perfectly fine.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> What does the average overclock seem to be for this monitor? Is it pretty much guaranteed to hit 90hz? 95?


Initially quite a few peoples had issues reaching 100 Hz and only got 95 Hz, but lately I don't see many peoples posting about it. I guess they are checking them a bit better now, anyway 95 Hz should be pretty much guaranteed. I think I have seen only 1-2 people complain about reaching 90 Hz, so I would say that is very rare.


----------



## nyk20z3

I am also able to do 100hz with no problems.

Question is it normal for the frame of this monitor to not sit flush with the curve of the screen on the bottom ?. I went to micro center to see if it was just my monitor but the display model showed the same thing. I mean unless your looking for it you cant really notice but for a monitor at this price i didn't expect to see that.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> What does the average overclock seem to be for this monitor? Is it pretty much guaranteed to hit 90hz? 95?


mine runs at 100 non stop without any issues.


----------



## rauf0

BF1 in my beloved X34, g-sync + 100Hz do the job as always


----------



## oc_geek

Was looking at Amzon for the X34 and i found there are tow models out there
UM.CX1EE.006 (tagged as Nvidia G-Synch) link
UM.CX0EE.A01 (tagged as new Nvidia G-Synch) Link

On the Acer site the 006 is actually model X341CK while the A01 does not even spell G-Synch out on the page

Confusing....

Besides the A01 costs 300 EU more than 006

What's the story behind ?

Thanks


----------



## rauf0

AFAIK i didn't find answer even from Acer PM
http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4800#post_24553178


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oc_geek*
> 
> Was looking at Amzon for the X34 and i found there are tow models out there
> UM.CX1EE.006 (tagged as Nvidia G-Synch) link
> UM.CX0EE.A01 (tagged as new Nvidia G-Synch) Link
> 
> On the Acer site the 006 is actually model X341CK while the A01 does not even spell G-Synch out on the page
> 
> Confusing....
> 
> Besides the A01 costs 300 EU more than 006
> 
> What's the story behind ?
> 
> Thanks


The NEW Nvidia G-sync is basically the X34A, same monitor as the X34 but with a stand that supports swivel. Apart from the stand they are the same exact monitors.


----------



## oc_geek

Yes i can confirm they report the X34A with code UM.CX0EE.A01

So the UM.CX1EE.006 is actually the original X34 AND it DOES support G-Sync , right ?

300 EUR for a swivel stand seems out of mind to me....(besides i'll use VESA mount..)


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Need help with finding a cable that will work with my X34. it has to be at a minimum 12 feet long, but would like 15 foot. I ordered one off of monoprice and its a good quality thick cable, but when i push the monitor to 100hz it just goes blank. I cannot find any cables that are DP 1.3's so would a 12 foot cable be able to make this monitor run at 100hz. Or am i stuck with this short 3 foot cable that is comes with. I need cable management and this will just not do. Thanks.


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Need help with finding a cable that will work with my X34. it has to be at a minimum 12 feet long, but would like 15 foot. I ordered one off of monoprice and its a good quality thick cable, but when i push the monitor to 100hz it just goes blank. I cannot find any cables that are DP 1.3's so would a 12 foot cable be able to make this monitor run at 100hz. Or am i stuck with this short 3 foot cable that is comes with. I need cable management and this will just not do. Thanks.


I ordered two of these and they worked great. I used them on my X34 @ 100Hz, and also my XB271HU @ 165Hz. No issues.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Need help with finding a cable that will work with my X34. it has to be at a minimum 12 feet long, but would like 15 foot. I ordered one off of monoprice and its a good quality thick cable, but when i push the monitor to 100hz it just goes blank. I cannot find any cables that are DP 1.3's so would a 12 foot cable be able to make this monitor run at 100hz. Or am i stuck with this short 3 foot cable that is comes with. I need cable management and this will just not do. Thanks.


https://www.amazon.com/Accell-B142C-007B-UltraAV-DisplayPort-Locking/dp/B0098HVZBE?th=1

Do not buy cheap Chinese junk i.e. Cable Matters cables.

The above cable is the only one that's Display Port certified and guaranteed to output 100+ HZ at 3440X1440.

If you read the comments on that page, you will find plenty of comments from people who bought "Cable Matters" cables and found that they could not do 100 Hz.


----------



## vladz

accell cables \m/


----------



## wsfrazier

The problem is the Accell doesn't come in the 15' if that is what you need.

I have both; the Accell I use for the closer monitor, and the 15' Cable Matters I linked above for the one further way. I interchange monitor all the time, and never had a difference between them. Both did 3440x1440 @ 100Hz, 2560x1440 @ 165hz+144Hz, and 4K @ 60Hz.

Maybe I just got lucky? Not sure. I bought two of those 15' Cable Matters brand, and both work flawlessly. But if you for sure need a 15' cable, thrn the Accell is useless.


----------



## Asus11

anyone running a xr34 on a Nvidia GPU?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> anyone running a xr34 on a Nvidia GPU?


You mean the freesync version of the monitor that goes up only to 75 Hz? If so, I doubt anyone would want to use it together with Nvidia ghpus since it has a frame skipping issue with it.


----------



## Fickert07

Hi guys

I just received my monitor and love it. But as I have read before, my monitor can only overclock to 95hz. Not a huge deal but slightly dissappointed since it advertises at 100hz. I see some people blame the displayport cable. Does swapping the display port cable usually fix the issue? I used a 10ft cable I purchased off the get go. I suppose I could try the cable that came with the monitor but I assume the length is too short.


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I just received my monitor and love it. But as I have read before, my monitor can only overclock to 95hz. Not a huge deal but slightly dissappointed since it advertises at 100hz. I see some people blame the displayport cable. Does swapping the display port cable usually fix the issue? I used a 10ft cable I purchased off the get go. I suppose I could try the cable that came with the monitor but I assume the length is too short.


You can try ordering the Accell cable and see if that helps, but in my case it didn't. I had one that would only do 95Hz as well. Ended up returning it for another, the 2nd one I got did 100Hz fine







. Up to you if you think the 5Hz is worth it.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> You mean the freesync version of the monitor that goes up only to 75 Hz? If so, I doubt anyone would want to use it together with Nvidia ghpus since it has a frame skipping issue with it.


well it was half the price of the x34a so yeh I did buy one its coming soon, will post experience later, might switch to AMD if I have issues


----------



## Fickert07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> You can try ordering the Accell cable and see if that helps, but in my case it didn't. I had one that would only do 95Hz as well. Ended up returning it for another, the 2nd one I got did 100Hz fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Up to you if you think the 5Hz is worth it.


It may be worth it to me. I am also experience flickering while playing battlefield 1 which is odd. Seems to be a blue to red flickering. I need to check 3d settings and such first though. Maybe I have vsync enabled with gsync can cause an issue?

Just hate to wait for another monitor to get shipped to bestbuy


----------



## Asus11

received my XR342CK and it overclocks easily to 100hz









its just not a very good experience with an Nvidia GPU so im going to buy an AMD gpu to test it out


----------



## matti2

Mayne this flickering is up to gsync, not monitors fault. Its happening in loading screens not in game..


----------



## Fickert07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> Mayne this flickering is up to gsync, not monitors fault. Its happening in loading screens not in game..


Not sure if you are replying to me or not but I will have to check to see when I get home. This maybe true. I have never experienced g sync before so it is possible.


----------



## dVeLoPe

anymore info on the X34P by end of year or is it officially pushed back to who knows when next yr?

getting anxious to go UW 21:9 but being spoiled for some time now @120hz (BenQ XL2410T) I dont want to upgrade to anything but this monitor


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anymore info on the X34P by end of year or is it officially pushed back to who knows when next yr?
> 
> getting anxious to go UW 21:9 but being spoiled for some time now @120hz (BenQ XL2410T) I dont want to upgrade to anything but this monitor


Confirmed 2017 who knows when release date bud.


----------



## wsfrazier

Just FYI, $699

http://computers.woot.com/offers/acer-predator-x34-34-curved-led-lcd-monitor-4?ref=cp_cnt_wp_2_1

Just paid 899 for mine a week ago


----------



## matti2

Is it possible to watch movies on fullscreen? Without sidebars..


----------



## wsfrazier

I imagine that depends on a few things....

It depends on the movie, its aspect ratio, and whether the aspect ratio/black bars are hard coded or not. Also depends if you have your monitor set to 1:1, stretch or crop/zoom(fill).

I haven't watched any movies on mine, but shouldn't be different than any other monitor.

But if the movie isn't a 21:9 movie, why would you want to stretch or crop/zoom. It's just going to ruin the movie. Better off just dealing with the black bars.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Got my X34A yesterday.



A bit of light bleed in both top corners and no dead pixels. Overclocked to 100Hz without any frame skipping issues with a 3 meter DP cable (by Hama). Overall I should probably call myself lucky after hearing the amount of QC issues people have been having in different forums.

One thing though. I tried the ICC profile from TFT Central and it made my blacks all weird reddish so I was wondering what sort of color/contrast settings y'all are using? And if you'd be willing to share your own ICC profiles for comparison, that would be great.


----------



## wsfrazier

One thing about those ICC profiles, is that they seem to vary wildly. I've had 2 different X34's, and while calibrating each of them with a hardware calibrator, the colors, settings, adjustments were so far different from each other. These panels seems to vary heavily.

Careful using other peoples settings or profiles.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> One thing about those ICC profiles, is that they seem to vary wildly. I've had 2 different X34's, and while calibrating each of them with a hardware calibrator, the colors, settings, adjustments were so far different from each other. These panels seems to vary heavily.
> 
> Careful using other peoples settings or profiles.


I might have to consider getting a hardware calibrator. It just seems like such a waste since I only upgrade my monitor every 3-5 years or so. Could you recommend a relatively inexpensive model?

Just checked ebay and found a couple used Spyder 3 Elite models near me for roughly 25€. Are they worth it? I don't do any photo editing or anything that would require super accurate colors.


----------



## matti2

Im getting weird top sceen "just a few inches top of the sceen" flickering when fps goes low, mostly below 30..


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> Just FYI, $699
> 
> http://computers.woot.com/offers/acer-predator-x34-34-curved-led-lcd-monitor-4?ref=cp_cnt_wp_2_1
> 
> Just paid 899 for mine a week ago


Dang, I wish I would have seen that! I would have bought that instantly.


----------



## modapcboy

Hello guys , I need your opinion on what monitor to buy. Here are my pc specs

i7 4790 k
240 gb ssd
16 gb ram
zotac amp edition 1070 gpu

I mainly use the pc for graphic design ( illustrator , adobe products ) , movies , and gaming. For gaming here are my fav games >

league of legends
project cars
witcher 3
tomb raider
batman

or most rpg games with killer graphics , as for fps games I have cs go and might try bf4 etc.

So I want to know if the acer x 34 predator, the old model 2015 is capable ? I do not have the option to try it since it will be shipped, will cost me around 1,380 usd including shipping.

If I play games with ultra graphics , can the setup handle it ? Or just settle with an ultrawide 60hz 1440 p ips ? Thoughts ?


----------



## matti2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Hello guys , I need your opinion on what monitor to buy. Here are my pc specs
> 
> i7 4790 k
> 240 gb ssd
> 16 gb ram
> zotac amp edition 1070 gpu
> 
> I mainly use the pc for graphic design ( illustrator , adobe products ) , movies , and gaming. For gaming here are my fav games >
> 
> league of legends
> project cars
> witcher 3
> tomb raider
> batman
> 
> or most rpg games with killer graphics , as for fps games I have cs go and might try bf4 etc.
> 
> So I want to know if the acer x 34 predator, the old model 2015 is capable ? I do not have the option to try it since it will be shipped, will cost me around 1,380 usd including shipping.
> 
> If I play games with ultra graphics , can the setup handle it ? Or just settle with an ultrawide 60hz 1440 p ips ? Thoughts ?


You can handle it, but 1380 usd is expensive for 2015 model i think. You should get new x34a for that price..


----------



## modapcboy

We don't have the newer model here, not from US or UK. The Asus PG348Q is around 1450 usd. I have read reports here regarding predator having issues and I won't have a way of testing the monitor I'll be buying.


----------



## Ouzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Okay so, I received my Acer X34.
> 
> 
> 
> Having read the reviews at amazon.com, I must admit I was a bit nervous. I don't think I have ever seen such a huge clusterf**k of morons whining ever since Blizzard made World of Warcraft Hunter's attribute Agility yield only 1 Attack Power instead of 2 Attack Power back in 2006.
> 
> I suspect it's the same crowd too, Kung Fu Panda/Pokemon/My Little Pony fanbois/girls.
> 
> The X34 is fine, though I find it small. I would like it to be even bigger, maybe around 40 inches or so.
> 
> My own came from Germany (South Germany near Austria) from an e-bay seller with 100% review score, so I knew I would receive an excellent unit. It was a customer return. Paid 999 Euros for it.
> 
> -Some light bleed lower left corner but nothing to cry about.Don't really understand why so many morons are whining about this.
> -Can do 100Hz.
> -No dead pix0lz
> -No colour banding.
> 
> Other things of note:
> 
> 1. WoW Vanilla runs properly at 3440X1440 21:9. Original WoW Vanilla devs must be proud their game is still played today on near 4K screens having originally started from 800X600 screens and 1024X768 back in 2005.
> 
> 2. Very happy with my ridiculously overclocked GHZ Ed [email protected] MHz . I can play all my games in reasonably high quality (most settings maxed out) with all my GPU's VRAM used and still get 60 FPS steady.
> 
> 3. GSYNC is worth it. No screen tearing, no lag.
> 
> 4. Using DP (of course) and Accel's B142C-007B UltraAV DisplayPort to DisplayPort 1.2 Cable with Locking Latches - 6.6 Feet (2 Meters) which I purchased from the US (Amazon.com) since it is not sold in the EU.
> 
> If you can't reach your tower with the cable provided by ACER (only a meter long) I recommend you grab the above cable and not cheap Chinese junk (e.g. Cable Matters et al), as the above cable is guaranteed to do [email protected]
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Accell-B142C-007B-UltraAV-DisplayPort-Locking/dp/B0098HVZBE
> 
> Hope this helps ppl. Have fun with your monitor and don't listen to the whin3rzorz.


I would say that scanline issue is a huge thing for this priced monitor. Be really aware of it before making a decision.

At least I still get annoyed about it.

Another thing to note: Surprisingly few games completely fully support 21:9, just be aware of that too.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Will overclocking this monitor from 60 to 100 reduce its life span?

Or the option to put the pixels on extreme so they change colors faster?


----------



## matti2

Allready answered to yout question on acers forum.
Why to spend money to this monitor if you dont use its features, for example oc.

If its sold capable to oc to 100Hz then its made to last with it.


----------



## NYU87

Hey folks,

I'm trying to decide between the Acer Predator X34 and ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q. I've seen the reviews for both (both are excellent) but it seems like out of the box (before calibration), the colors are more accurate on the Asus while the Acer has a slight advantage in terms of latency.

I want to know the opinion of X34 owners. Did you guys have trouble deciding as well?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Acer Predator X34 and ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q. I've seen the reviews for both (both are excellent) but it seems like out of the box (before calibration), the colors are more accurate on the Asus while the Acer has a slight advantage in terms of latency.
> 
> I want to know the opinion of X34 owners. Did you guys have trouble deciding as well?


Get whichever one is cheapest


----------



## theilya

I am planning on purchasing x34 from someone locally and I am going to be able to test it out for 5-10 minutes while im there.

What should be looking for?


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I am planning on purchasing x34 from someone locally and I am going to be able to test it out for 5-10 minutes while im there.
> 
> What should be looking for?


Dead pixels and panel uniformity, look fullscreen at the colours yellow/green/red/white/blue/black - look for pixels which are displaying the wrong colour (stuck pixels).
Look at a white page from the viewing distance you will have at home and check if the anti glare coating is fine for you.

However you can't check for the most important issue - Backlight Bleed and IPS Glow, the room needs to be dark for that. I would only buy it if I get the right to return it without questions asked. Risk would be too high otherwise.


----------



## polorsport

Is it possible to watch 3D movies, or play 3D Vision games with this monitor?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polorsport*
> 
> Is it possible to watch 3D movies, or play 3D Vision games with this monitor?


No.


----------



## Drifbau5

Hey guys I recently got this monitor refurbished from Walmart for a good price.

I was able to OC to 100hz no problems so far. (Have been playing Rocket League and Overwatch)
No dead or stuck pixel.
I dont notice much IPS glow.
There is some Backlight bleed on top corners.

So I consider myself lucky so far. Is there anything else I should watch out for in an Acer Certified refurbished?

I've not had it for long but have some questions.

The Model/SN sticker on the bottom has a July 2016 date. Is that manufacture or for the refurbishment?
The box states the Model Number: 34C and Condition: EU. No clue what that is.
It did not come with mounting bracket or manuals. Is that normal?

Is it safe to just leave it at 100hz OC or should i turn it down when I don't need it? I guess I'm wondering how your OC has held out.


----------



## josh134

Hi all! I'm new to the forum. I'm currently waiting for my computer build to be completed by Digital Storm and am looking for a monitor. I'm close to pulling the trigger on the Acer Predator X34, but thought I'd reach out to the experts here for some final thoughts before I make the purchase.

Here are the basic computer specs:

Processor: Intel Core i7 6700K 4.0GHz
Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO (Intel Z170 Chipset)
System Memory: 32GB DDR4 2666MHz Corsair Dominator Platinum DHX
Power Supply: 1000W EVGA 1000 GQ
Storage Set 1: 1x SSD M.2 (512GB Samsung 960 PRO)
Storage Set 2: 1x Storage (1TB Western Digital - Black Edition)
Graphics Card(s): 2x SLI Dual (GeForce GTX TITAN X 12GB (Pascal) (NVIDIA Founders Edition) (VR Ready)

Looking forward to your input here.

Thanks!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josh134*
> 
> Hi all! I'm new to the forum. I'm currently waiting for my computer build to be completed by Digital Storm and am looking for a monitor. I'm close to pulling the trigger on the Acer Predator X34, but thought I'd reach out to the experts here for some final thoughts before I make the purchase.
> 
> Here are the basic computer specs:
> 
> Processor: Intel Core i7 6700K 4.0GHz
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO (Intel Z170 Chipset)
> System Memory: 32GB DDR4 2666MHz Corsair Dominator Platinum DHX
> Power Supply: 1000W EVGA 1000 GQ
> Storage Set 1: 1x SSD M.2 (512GB Samsung 960 PRO)
> Storage Set 2: 1x Storage (1TB Western Digital - Black Edition)
> Graphics Card(s): 2x SLI Dual (GeForce GTX TITAN X 12GB (Pascal) (NVIDIA Founders Edition) (VR Ready)
> 
> Looking forward to your input here.
> 
> Thanks!


Thats one awesome high-dolllar system there! With that you can run really kind of display or multiple display setup you wanted. I have just about every display setup from 4K, triple screen setups, 144hz, OLEDs. The X34 has been my favorite out of all of them as far as gaming and functionality. Sad thing is my expensive LG OLED hardly gets any use anymore because all I use is the X34 & my HTC Vive.


----------



## josh134

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thats one awesome high-dolllar system there! With that you can run really kind of display or multiple display setup you wanted. I have just about every display setup from 4K, triple screen setups, 144hz, OLEDs. The X34 has been my favorite out of all of them as far as gaming and functionality. Sad thing is my expensive LG OLED hardly gets any use anymore because all I use is the X34 & my HTC Vive.


Thanks Swolern! Im excited about getting it within the next few weeks. When do you think the 4k 144hz monitors will be released? If by the end of this year would it be worth waiting for those to come out as opposed to investing in an X34?


----------



## Feklar

I have to agree. I own the X34, XB321HK and the XB271HU. The X34 is the one I enjoy the most. The other two don't get used. As for 4k 144hz, it won't be until late in 2017.


----------



## arbene

So, after having issues with two PG348Q, I am now at X34A. However, now I have scanlines, horizontal gray-ish lines all over the screen when G-sync and overclock are turned on but FPS is lower than the refresh rate.

How do you deal with them? I mean, it's distracting and noticeable enough that the Gsync module might as well not be usable.

How prevalent are them with different units? If they are widespread enough, how do people even find this acceptable?


----------



## Gary2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> You can try ordering the Accell cable and see if that helps, but in my case it didn't. I had one that would only do 95Hz as well. Ended up returning it for another, the 2nd one I got did 100Hz fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Up to you if you think the 5Hz is worth it.


I stuck with my 95hz. No problem so far.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josh134*
> 
> Thanks Swolern! Im excited about getting it within the next few weeks. When do you think the 4k 144hz monitors will be released? If by the end of this year would it be worth waiting for those to come out as opposed to investing in an X34?


Dell was actually suppose to release the UP3017Q OLED 4K 120hz 30in monitor this year. It got postponed due to unstated reasons, but the monitor was expected to be $5,000 and even though OLED has the best PQ by FAR than all other monitor tech, it still has some burn-in issue. Some say early 2017 release date, but we have heard zero from Dell for months so some think the monitor got scratch all together, so who knows. I don't think the monitor has Gsync either which would have been a waste.

4K 120hz would actually be great with your PC configuration also as 99% of games can be completely maxed out on the X34 with just 1 Titan XP. 4K @ 120hz performance is around 3x the needed performance as 3440x1440 @ 100hz so that configuration would actually give 2 Titan XPs a workout. But it might be a while before they get here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbene*
> 
> So, after having issues with two PG348Q, I am now at X34A. However, now I have scanlines.
> 
> How do you deal with them? I mean, it's distracting and noticeable enough that the Gsync module might as well not be usable.
> 
> How prevalent are them with different units? If they are widespread enough, how do people even find this acceptable?


While I have heard many X34 users have visible scan lines, I have zero on my unit. And I have looked extensively. I would exchange or RMA the monitor.

In reality there is no perfect monitor currently out there. All IPS monitor have some degree of IPS glow. Only 100% panel uniformity with perfect colors are OLED panels, plus >1ms response times. But OLED has other said issues.


----------



## arbene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> While I have heard many X34 users have visible scan lines, I have zero on my unit. And I have looked extensively. I would exchange or RMA the monitor.


Thanks. Did you try running the pendulum demo while overclocked and with FPS set to 40 or below, and then looking at the background?

Anyone else with some input of any kind on the scanlines? If I return it, I'm not sure there are even any more units in my country to exchange it with.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbene*
> 
> Thanks. Did you try running the pendulum demo while overclocked and with FPS set to 40 or below, and then looking at the background?
> 
> Anyone else with some input of any kind on the scanlines? If I return it, I'm not sure there are even any more units in my country to exchange it with.


I firmly believe all units have scanlines, regardless of whether someone chooses to believe they aren't there. That being said, on my three units I've only ever seen them in the pendulum demo and never otherwise in a game. If you're getting them "all over the place" and they are that bad, I'd suggest trying to get your hands on another unit.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbene*
> 
> Thanks. Did you try running the pendulum demo while overclocked and with FPS set to 40 or below, and then looking at the background?
> 
> Anyone else with some input of any kind on the scanlines? If I return it, I'm not sure there are even any more units in my country to exchange it with.


Ok first time running the demo. I did see it, but barley. I had to litterally put my eyeball an inch away from the panel to notice it, it's extremely faint. Moving my head back to a normal 1.5ft viewing distance and I can't see it. Definitely can't see it at all during normal gaming.


----------



## arbene

Well, I didn't specifically look for them, I noticed them when trying out GTA V, on the flat textures and the sky. Looked like issue with shadows at first, but after some research and more testing I concluded it's the scanlines.

I don't remember seeing any on the PG348Q, though.

There are no more units in my country so the only thing I could do is return it and give up on these monitors altogether. I'm at a bit of an impasse...

P.S.: I just noticed yet another issue while writing this post. I don't even know how to refer to this one, so I'll just describe what I'm seeing. I had Nvidia Control Panel open over this page. Then I noticed that the window is irradiating lines from the sides. This only happens when overclocked and with any window with bright background, from what I can tell. Hard to capture with a camera, but here's a pic to try to illustrate:

The issues with these panels are never ending...


----------



## wsfrazier

All this talk of scan lines, I think I just started to notice them. I don't notice it in games, only when using windows/desktop. Even then I mostly end up forgetting about it. My XB271HU had vertical lines I noticed too, unless I OC'd to 165hz then they went away usually.

I am still going to just hold onto mine until the next big thing comes around, unless the X34P ends up being a godly upgrade to the x34 (I doubt it will be).


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbene*
> 
> Well, I didn't specifically look for them, I noticed them when trying out GTA V, on the flat textures and the sky. Looked like issue with shadows at first, but after some research and more testing I concluded it's the scanlines.
> 
> I don't remember seeing any on the PG348Q, though.
> 
> There are no more units in my country so the only thing I could do is return it and give up on these monitors altogether. I'm at a bit of an impasse...
> 
> P.S.: I just noticed yet another issue while writing this post. I don't even know how to refer to this one, so I'll just describe what I'm seeing. I had Nvidia Control Panel open over this page. Then I noticed that the window is irradiating lines from the sides. This only happens when overclocked and with any window with bright background, from what I can tell. Hard to capture with a camera, but here's a pic to try to illustrate:
> The issues with these panels are never ending...


Probably just an unstable OC. Try 95 or 90hz.


----------



## arbene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Probably just an unstable OC. Try 95 or 90hz.


If you refer to the scanlines issue, it doesn't help.

Second issue is affected a bit, namely lower the OC the less noticeable it is, but it is still there even at 75Hz.


----------



## paskowitz

Is this monitor ever going to drop substantially in price?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Is this monitor ever going to drop substantially in price?


Probably not substantially. There isn't anything on the horizon until late 2017 that would compete directly. You may start seeing them drop to 1k new sometime next year.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Probably not substantially. There isn't anything on the horizon until late 2017 that would compete directly. You may start seeing them drop to 1k new sometime next year.


You can already get certified refurb for $1K. I agree though, a lack of competition is keeping the price up. PC monitor market has been pretty stagnant of late. Especially compare to the TV market.

I also don't get what is taking HDR so long to get to gaming monitors.


----------



## Azefore

Will just take another Korean push in the 3440x1440 sector is all. The same thing that happened to the 30" 1600p and 27" 1440p panels after they came out will happen again. Already got the Wasabi brand using Samsung's panel for a non adaptive vsync model for $700 and with the non curved models hitting ~$650 or lower you can only guess they aren't selling that many of them. Something will budge.

Edit: Forgot to add that freesync 100hz VA korean variants already exist at $700, it's probably just going to be a while before gsync is a thing in them, wish it was just one technology.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm looking for some help diagnosing horizontal scan lines on this monitor. They're quite hard to pick up with a camera, but quite noticeable to my naked eye. The lines appear:

Regardless of the refresh rate I use (60hz - 100hz)
Regardless of driver (currently using 375.70)
Regardless of Display input (DP or HDMI - perhaps worse on HDMI)

The monitor is connected to my GTX 960 atm. I have a 1070 in the box but not worth breaking that out until I fix (or RMA, sigh) the X34



Any similar experiences?


----------



## Lynkdev

Is anyone running two of these by chance? like top and bottom for multitasking?


----------



## drzz

Finally got my scratch and dent


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzz*
> 
> Finally got my scratch and dent


Mind if I ask how much you paid?


----------



## drzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Mind if I ask how much you paid?


It was $630 from acerrecertified. Does the 90 warranty cover these kinds of blemishes?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzz*
> 
> It was $630 from acerrecertified. Does the 90 warranty cover these kinds of blemishes?


I don't believe so. I have hear of others that came in pieces or with bezels ripped off. That's the risk you take with these refurbs. That one looks pretty bad. I would try for a refund.


----------



## ajx

Hello, i wonder if it would be reasonable to consider picking x34 with a 1070?
I d rather lowering settings than getting lower framerate
Will i reach 90 fps on modern games if i dont put all cursor on ultra settings (custom setting with some details in high, some detail in mid, a good compromise between quality and performance)
What about scanlines? with 1070, will i see them?
Is it really that annoying?
Is it fast enough for fast fps (quake, unreal tournament, doom)?
I mean, PG279Q/XB271HU are very fast IPS with very low response time (under 5.5 ms)
I have read TFT review, its sightly over

Thanks


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Hello, i wonder if it would be reasonable to consider picking x34 with a 1070?
> I d rather lowering settings than getting lower framerate
> Will i reach 90 fps on modern games if i dont put all cursor on ultra settings (custom setting with some details in high, some detail in mid, a good compromise between quality and performance)
> What about scanlines? with 1070, will i see them?
> Is it really that annoying?
> Is it fast enough for fast fps (quake, unreal tournament, doom)?
> I mean, PG279Q/XB271HU are very fast IPS with very low response time (under 5.5 ms)
> I have read TFT review, its sightly over
> 
> Thanks


The 1070 is a beast. I'm about to sell one of my 1070s because I found just one was enough to run my #1 game, BF1. I get 75-90fps with complete maxed out settings in BF1 MP with 1 1070. Gsync is magic stuff and doesn't let you "feel" moderately low framerate. Just make sure you get a 1070 that has great cooling,if it doesn't it will downclock due to heat. I don't see scanlined except for the Pendulum demo. Yes 100hz feel very responsive.


----------



## Benny89

Guys, any news on X34p? Thanks


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Guys, any news on X34p? Thanks


Negative. I expect its going to be a long wait.


----------



## axiumone

I find that very odd, as there are Korean 3440x1440, native 100hz displays on the market already that use the new samsung panel.


----------



## Azefore

They're Freesync, I assume there's a lot of background crap to sift through to get a G-Sync module in but it's good nonetheless to have those panels put in pretty attractive Korean alternatives already, should start seeing the affects of market pressure hit major brands mid to late next year.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> They're Freesync, I assume there's a lot of background crap to sift through to get a G-Sync module in but it's good nonetheless to have those panels put in pretty attractive Korean alternatives already, should start seeing the affects of market pressure hit major brands mid to late next year.


Exactly. I wish Koreans start to put G-Sync into monitors to pressure market more.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The 1070 is a beast. I'm about to sell one of my 1070s because I found just one was enough to run my #1 game, BF1. I get 75-90fps with complete maxed out settings in BF1 MP with 1 1070. Gsync is magic stuff and doesn't let you "feel" moderately low framerate. Just make sure you get a 1070 that has great cooling,if it doesn't it will downclock due to heat. I don't see scanlined except for the Pendulum demo. Yes 100hz feel very responsive.


Thanks for the input
100 hz feel responsive, i was talking about response time?
How to compare with those super fast IPS 27 inches monitor (being able to reach under 5.5 ms)
TFT said on average, it will hit 9.0 ms
i m little worried about, i play fast fps very fast, anything as fast as Doom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd_fYCvt3L0
Watch this, VA panel suffers from alot of ghosting because the response time is a bit slow on some pixel transition
I hope x34 response time will be fast enough for me

How to deal with those black bars, i had Z35 before, those black bars were annoying on non 21/9 format
Instead of having side black bars, can i set the monitor in order to get horizontal black bars (like movies)?

Thanks


----------



## mtakala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I find that very odd, as there are Korean 3440x1440, native 100hz displays on the market already that use the new samsung panel.


Those must be Freesync and VA panels then.

X34P is supposed to be using the new IPS panel from LG.Display which is already in use on some LG model, with reports of hugely reduced backlight bleed.


----------



## wsfrazier




----------



## mtakala

What, Late Q4 2017? Acer must be skipping the current LG panel totally, and aiming for the new panels. Or the just want to pump money to their pockets by the old X34.

They are not getting my money this way....


----------



## paskowitz

As much as I would love an X34, I rather wait for proper a DP1.3, 144hz/HDR version next year.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> As much as I would love an X34, I rather wait for proper a DP1.3, 144hz/HDR version next year.


I agree, but waiting 1 more entire year is certainly annoying


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I agree, but waiting 1 more entire year is certainly annoying


I feel like it has been longer. The thing is though, monitors are usually pretty long term investments as far as PC parts go so it is worth getting it right.


----------



## jackstacker

Hi guys,

Long time lurker, 1st time newbie poster. But need some help and ideas. I got a like new x34 on craigslist, but unfortunately it's a pawn shop for $700. Is it worth it? Owner said bring in my PC to test it if I want.
I just recently got the 1070 and am using it with a regular ips 60hz and haven't even had the chance to mess with the G-sync or Nvidia Control panels. How do I go about testing what I need to test on the monitor.

Or it's a complete pass @ 700 possibly used?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time lurker, 1st time newbie poster. But need some help and ideas. I got a like new x34 on craigslist, but unfortunately it's a pawn shop for $700. Is it worth it? Owner said bring in my PC to test it if I want.
> I just recently got the 1070 and am using it with a regular ips 60hz and haven't even had the chance to mess with the G-sync or Nvidia Control panels. How do I go about testing what I need to test on the monitor.
> 
> Or it's a complete pass @ 700 possibly used?


EDIT: I obviously don't know how to read.


----------



## jackstacker

Ahhhh, I see what you're talking about, nice ebay link. Pawn shops are shady and ruthless. Disgusting going in there.

Now, if it was an average person on craigslist, what price should I pay max assuming everything checks out?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Pass and buy this Acer official certified refurbished on eBay. Or use that to negotiate him down to $600 (eBay has a return policy and Acer CerRfrb has a 90 warranty).


Dude that is not even the X34. That is the cheaper Freesync version.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dude that is not even the X34. That is the cheaper Freesync version.


Oh crap! My bad...







Didn't even realize it.


----------



## Lynkdev

Currently running one of these X34 monitors and would like two additional 27" screens for multitasking.

I'm not sure if a VESA stand exists to take an ultra wide and two 27" screens.

Anyone here currently have setup like this and what desk mount would you recommend? base mount I mean.


----------



## Azefore

Max I've ever seen is a desk mounted system for dual 27" screens side by side and a third 27" up top. I resorted to 3 wall mounted arms when I ran triple 27" horizontally back in the day.

With the extra space 34" requires it'd be more practical to make a custom setup.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Max I've ever seen is a desk mounted system for dual 27" screens side by side and a third 27" up top. I resorted to 3 wall mounted arms when I ran triple 27" horizontally back in the day.
> 
> With the extra space 34" requires it'd be more practical to make a custom setup.


Thanks for the reply. I'll look into it!

~Sent from the cloud~


----------



## Asus11

just got a x34A very happy with it, nearly got the ROG version but tbh glad I didn't as like this more understated style

wanted to ask if anyone noticed screen tearing? I get it with rocket league but noticed it goes when I limit fps to 97


----------



## rauf0

Is v-sync ON? That should cap fps below native Hz and prevent any tearing above g-sync.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just got a x34A very happy with it, nearly got the ROG version but tbh glad I didn't as like this more understated style
> 
> wanted to ask if anyone noticed screen tearing? I get it with rocket league but noticed it goes when I limit fps to 97


I had some screen tearing with the last NV driver. Installed a clean version of the newest driver and it resolved the issue. Should be no tearing if Gsync is working properly.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I had some screen tearing with the last NV driver. Installed a clean version of the newest driver and it resolved the issue. Should be no tearing if Gsync is working properly.


weird, it happened with the 980ti I had on old drivers now also on the gtx 1080 I have on new drivers

seems to only happen on rocket league because ive noticed even though you set it to 100fps it jumps slightly sometimes for example to 102 etc and thats when it would happen

ive now got it on 97fps max so when it jumps it doesnt go above 100 and stays tear free, will have to experiement abit more but BF1 is smooth as.. and im happy to say its basically locked at 100 95% of the time in bf1 maxed settings


----------



## Asus11

ok silly me

g sync was not enabled I thought it was because it was in Nv panel but when checking monitor settings it said

mode : Normal

now its on

mode : G sync

lol


----------



## Swolern

That will do it.


----------



## jkuzic

Yesterday arrived X34A

manufactured in August 2016

no scan lines
100HZ
no BLB
no stuck / dead pixels

but there is little bit IPS glow in down corners

For now I am satisfied


----------



## jologskyblues

I got my X34 a few days ago.

Manufactured September 2016

Quality is the same as above post and no white uniformity issues or that middle line that goes to the side sometimes.









Overall, it has better panel quality than the PG279Q that I returned due to dead pixels.


----------



## VeerK

Where did you get that wallpaper?


----------



## fleetfeather

The X34 Predator I returned had a manufacture date of August 2016, and had quite bad BLB and issues with scanlines.

I'm due for another to arrive later this week, which I requested a more recent manufacturing date. I guess we will see what happens


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Where did you get that wallpaper?


I just googled "Acer X34 wallpaper".


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Where did you get that wallpaper?


Link


----------



## jackstacker

Yeah, he just costed me an excellent condition x34 for $700. LOL


----------



## jkuzic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> I got my X34 a few days ago.
> 
> Manufactured September 2016
> 
> Quality is the same as above post and no white uniformity issues or that middle line that goes to the side sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it has better panel quality than the PG279Q that I returned due to dead pixels.


I see same IPS glow problem on your unit (down left corner).... unfortunately only thing that can help about glow is 1900R curve, with that panel user have better head angle to the edges. Before X34 I was use 34UC88, and I can confirm there isnt any kind of glow because 1900R curve.

What about coli whine? My unit have some insignificantly coil whine when I set 100hz... but only when panel show white background


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuzic*
> 
> I see same IPS glow problem on your unit (down left corner).... unfortunately only thing that can help about glow is 1900R curve, with that panel user have better head angle to the edges. Before X34 I was use 34UC88, and I can confirm there isnt any kind of glow because 1900R curve.
> 
> What about coli whine? My unit have some insignificantly coil whine when I set 100hz... but only when panel show white background


As a long time user of IPS monitors, I don't consider IPS glow as a problem since it's inherently a part of the panel technology. My previous IPS monitors had more intense glow than this one. If you can't stand the glow, I suggest looking into other panel technologies. BLB on the other hand, along with dead pixels are unacceptable to me.

The IPS glow on the lower left hand corner of the screen seems pronounced in the photograph because of the angle the picture was taken. In my normal sitting position, the IPS glow is less obvious and is not even noticeable under normal use since that corner mainly sits in the periphery of my vision.

I have zero coil whine on my unit at 100Hz even on a totally white screen. I'm very satisfied with my X34 after my bad experience with the PG279Q.

On another note, what's the difference between the X34A and the vanilla X34 besides the stand that rotates? Does the X34A improve on anything over the X34?


----------



## jkuzic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> As a long time user of IPS monitors, I don't consider IPS glow as a problem since it's inherently a part of the panel technology. My previous IPS monitors had more intense glow than this one. If you can't stand the glow, I suggest looking into other panel technologies. BLB on the other hand, along with dead pixels are unacceptable to me.
> 
> The IPS glow on the lower left hand corner of the screen seems pronounced in the photograph because of the angle the picture was taken. In my normal sitting position, the IPS glow is less obvious and is not even noticeable under normal use since that corner mainly sits in the periphery of my vision.
> 
> I have zero coil whine on my unit at 100Hz even on a totally white screen. I'm very satisfied with my X34 after my bad experience with the PG279Q.
> 
> On another note, what's the difference between the X34A and the vanilla X34 besides the stand that rotates? Does the X34A improve on anything over the X34?


Yep, IPS glow is not problem, I was use wrong word







and Im ok with it

X34 vs X34A only difference is stand..

Here is my beauty











panel uniformity very good, some glow in corner



I take pic above with LG v10...
f1/8
iso 1500
exp 1/30


----------



## Quasimojo

I've been dancing around it for months, but I finally ordered my X34. Should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> I've been dancing around it for months, but I finally ordered my X34. Should have it by the end of the week.


Congrats. Ya the delay of the X34P for a year has pushed many people to go ahead and buy. Sadly there is just no competition for this monitor right now besides it's Asus twin. I got mine about 3 months ago and loving every second of it!


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> I've been dancing around it for months, but I finally ordered my X34. Should have it by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Ya the delay of the X34P for a year has pushed many people to go ahead and buy. Sadly there is just no competition for this monitor right now besides it's Asus twin. I got mine about 3 months ago and loving every second of it!
Click to expand...

My issue was merely talking myself into dropping that kind of scratch on a monitor.









I ordered it from Amazon on Monday. I chose the "Get it Friday" shipping option, as I knew I could have someone here to receive it that day, so there was no need to hit 'em up for Prime free 2-day shipping - throw 'em a bone for all the times I have, I guess. I just got tracking info today stating it would be delivered MONDAY. No weekend 21:9 gaming splendor for me.









I called Amazon about it, and they basically said sorry about my luck.









EDIT: Well, checked the tracking info on the UPS website, and it's apparently due for delivery on Friday after all. Fingers crossed.


----------



## suby4me

Hey all,
First time here, but I just picked this monitor up last Friday. I was surprised at the size of the box. The monitor was bigger than I thought, even after watching a couple of video reviews. I did a couple of tests such as the Dead pixel buddy and the UFO test and it seems all is well. Not too much back light bleeding. I believe this was manufactured in 9/2016. It was hard to decide if it was worth while spending the extra for g-synch but it was. I did check out the ASUS monitor but it seemed the x34 had a bit more praise.

The other reason was it was 100 bucks off on amazon and they had a nice payment plan that I couldn't ignore.







Gaming with it has been great. Although for me its hard to tell. I'm not used to premium stuff so all of this is new to me.


----------



## Matto77

Hey does anyone know how good the downscalling is on this monitor? Just wondering for future proofing when maybe I can't run at 3440x1440


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suby4me*
> 
> Hey all,
> First time here, but I just picked this monitor up last Friday. I was surprised at the size of the box. The monitor was bigger than I thought, even after watching a couple of video reviews. I did a couple of tests such as the Dead pixel buddy and the UFO test and it seems all is well. Not too much back light bleeding. I believe this was manufactured in 9/2016. It was hard to decide if it was worth while spending the extra for g-synch but it was. I did check out the ASUS monitor but it seemed the x34 had a bit more praise.
> 
> The other reason was it was 100 bucks off on amazon and they had a nice payment plan that I couldn't ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming with it has been great. Although for me its hard to tell. I'm not used to premium stuff so all of this is new to me.


Congrats on the Ultrawide!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matto77*
> 
> Hey does anyone know how good the downscalling is on this monitor? Just wondering for future proofing when maybe I can't run at 3440x1440


Just about as good as any other 1440p monitor. I don't recommend it unless your FPS is dropping below 30fps. Gsync will take care of the rest. Unless you need the low lag for competitive gaming of course.


----------



## Matto77

So image still sharp if downscaled? Heard terrible things about other screens

THanks!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matto77*
> 
> So image still sharp if downscaled? Heard terrible things about other screens
> 
> THanks!


Ya it's still pretty good. I play some older games at less than 1080p and they look fine.


----------



## Matto77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ya it's still pretty good. I play some older games at less than 1080p and they look fine.


Thanks so much! There is nothing on google about this


----------



## contay

Hey fellas. So, thread search did not result anything... has anyone managed to overclock PAST 100Hz?


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hey fellas. So, thread search did not result anything... has anyone managed to overclock PAST 100Hz?


I've had one for months and read countless forum posts and from what I can tell 100HZ is the absolute ceiling of these panels.


----------



## SirFlamenco

It's not as good as the pg348q but..


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirFlamenco*
> 
> It's not as good as the pg348q but..


Please explain?


----------



## Azefore

I'd be curious why it's not as good as well?

Both the X34 and ASUS share the same panel reported by TFT


----------



## Pinzasca

Hello everyone:

Reporting my experience here... I've recently received my X34A and tested it asap (october 2016 build).

Observations:

-no scanline issues
-no banding
-minor IPS glow as expected.
-very little BLB at the upper left corner (I could live with it)
-just one dead pixel at the upper right corner (had to look very close to see it, so not really a problem).

The main issue:

-Coil whinnng when OC'd, very noticeable at 100hz with white backgrounds.

It sounds loud with that web test posted in this thread, and the worst situation comes with this google "black color" search results (also posted before):
https://www.google.ca/search?q=black+color&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiDw4jC8s_LAhUB2B4KHWgGDTYQ_AUIBygB&biw=3440&bih=1339

TBH, I can't really say i'ts very loud, as during the day with the street noise, it's not noticeable. BUT during the night (I almost always work at night ,coz I like the silence - even my last rig was built with noctua fans and other stuff to make it really quiet), It bugs me a lot. I usually have dark backgrounds at my desktop where it gets silent, but most of the time using Chrome the noise shows up annoying me.

Also made tests (some suggested by other users) trying to solve this "high pitch"/"coil whining" problem:

-resetting to factory defaults at the OSD: when resetting, it goes back to 60hz and its barely noticeable but as soon as I OC it to 75...100 it gets worse. So not a solution for me.
-turning speaker volume down to 0 or off: can still hear the noise without them.
-changed the power plug and the display port too: also not a solution.
-played with the OSD controls: when lowering the contrast to 0 the noise almost dissapears, and the screen of course gets too dark, I'd be better staying at 60hz than this. Brightness changes did nothing.

As others wondered... I don't know if people stating they have quiet units can't hear the noise and it's presen or this is just me being paranoid over it, but I'll try a second chance (lottery) before asking for a refund and swithing back to my old LG 1080p 60hz monitor


----------



## kciN

Got my x34 yesterday.

Manufactured in September 2016

1 dead pixel in the upper left corner
Scanlines at anything above 60hz
Backlight bleed in the upper corners

meh


----------



## SirFlamenco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kciN*
> 
> Got my x34 yesterday.
> 
> Manufactured in September 2016
> 
> 1 dead pixel in the upper left corner
> Scanlines at anything above 60hz
> Backlight bleed in the upper corners
> 
> meh


Yeah but you can return and get pg348q instead - A hell lot sexier and better QC


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirFlamenco*
> 
> Yeah but you can return and get pg348q instead - A hell lot sexier and better QC


And that's how you get blocked.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirFlamenco*
> 
> Yeah but you can return and get pg348q instead - A hell lot sexier and better QC


It is subjective really, personally I think the PG348Q is a hell lot more awful than the simple style of the X34









That aside, QC is awful on both. There is no one better than the other, that is the sad truth no matter what anyone says. For a monitor with this kind of price I expect nothing but perfection on everything, and neither reaches such perfection.


----------



## suby4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> It is subjective really, personally I think the PG348Q is a hell lot more awful than the simple style of the X34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That aside, QC is awful on both. There is no one better than the other, that is the sad truth no matter what anyone says. For a monitor with this kind of price I expect nothing but perfection on everything, and neither reaches such perfection.


I agree, it totally depends on the user. I spent a good deal of research before deciding to drop 1200 bucks on a monitor. I went with the predator because it had a cleaner look in my opinion compared to what ASUS had to offer. If you read both owner threads of the X34 and the pg348q, you'll see horror stories on both ends. Both of these products have their ups and downs. You'll see praise from people who are satisfied with their monitor and at the same time you'll also see people on their 3rd or even 4th unit trying to get that perfect one.

Fortunately, I scored a nice one on my first one. Sure the box was beat to hell and wet as heck cause of the rain but the monitor was perfect. In the end, I can understand the need for perfection as this is an expensive purchase that takes careful consideration. It's not easy to plop 12000+ dollars. The only thing I can say is don't be deterred by one bad egg, but to try to get that monitor you really want. ACER or ASUS. In the end you're going to end up with an awesome product and smile at all the pretty images that will ensue.


----------



## nyk20z3

Whats the best way to test this monitor for panel defects?


----------



## SirFlamenco

Do you think it's worth to wait for predator x34p? I mean, if it's only a better curve...


----------



## theilya

is it worth buying colormunki to calibrate this monitor?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> is it worth buying colormunki to calibrate this monitor?


No.

This monitor comes almost fully calibrated from the factory. All you have to do is adjust brightness/contrast and smt else I don't remember right now.

More here:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/acer-predator-x34-34-inch-wqhd-curved-g-sync-monitor,4539-3.html

Using Tom's Hardware settings meself (Christian Eberle's) with slightly lower Brightness setting than listed.

Quite happy with these settings after having used this monitor for several months now.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom's Hardware*
> By default, accuracy is quite good-good enough to not require calibration. If you make only one adjustment however, it should be the contrast control. By default, it's set too high and clipped highlight detail is the result.


----------



## suby4me

I'm using the settings and profile from TFT central.

Link: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suby4me*
> 
> I'm using the settings and profile from TFT central.
> 
> Link: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm


i tried using those but at 36 brightness the screen is just too dark


----------



## awartman

Do all of these monitors have the gsync flickering issue? I returned a PG348Q because at 100hz there was flickering along the top of the monitor. I have seen tons of reports of this but I can't find any information about whether all units suffer from this like the scan lines, or if it is an isolated issue. I am thinking about picking one up soon.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> Do all of these monitors have the gsync flickering issue? I returned a PG348Q because at 100hz there was flickering along the top of the monitor. I have seen tons of reports of this but I can't find any information about whether all units suffer from this like the scan lines, or if it is an isolated issue. I am thinking about picking one up soon.


Mine does not have any flickering.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> Do all of these monitors have the gsync flickering issue? I returned a PG348Q because at 100hz there was flickering along the top of the monitor. I have seen tons of reports of this but I can't find any information about whether all units suffer from this like the scan lines, or if it is an isolated issue. I am thinking about picking one up soon.


No flickering here. And only time i could even barley see scanlines is with the pendulum demo. Never seen it in the other 300+ hours on the monitor.


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> Do all of these monitors have the gsync flickering issue? I returned a PG348Q because at 100hz there was flickering along the top of the monitor. I have seen tons of reports of this but I can't find any information about whether all units suffer from this like the scan lines, or if it is an isolated issue. I am thinking about picking one up soon.


I sometimes notice mine doing this, not often though. And I can't replicate it. From what I read online, it's a gsync issue/bug not the panel. Turn gsync off, and I bet the flickering stops if you want to test it.

It's a rare thing I notice, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> is it worth buying colormunki to calibrate this monitor?


I bought one for mine, and it made a difference. Some are saying its calibrated from the factory, but mine was pretty far off. This is also my 2nd one, and the difference between the 1st and 2nd were staggering when I calibrated them, not sure what kind of factory calibration they do, but it sucked. I couldn't imagine using someone else's settings on a random display, more than likely way off.


----------



## MuscleBound

Hows the A and P versions? any better??


----------



## TheGovernment

I got no flickering on mine. It's been on 24/7 since I got it last december


----------



## mtakala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Hows the A and P versions? any better??


Only difference with X34 and X34A is the stand - the panel and electronics are the same.

X34P with a newer LG panel hasn't been released yet.


----------



## matti2

Flicker on top screen when fps goes below 30


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> Flicker on top screen when fps goes below 30


Sounds like the normal GSync "problem"...
GSync has a range of 30Hz to 165Hz (or in this case, 30Hz to 100Hz).

If you drop below that, it might flicker.
Thats why loading screens "flicker", because you only have like 10 FPS or less.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Where would be the best place to buy one of these just in case I need to return it for QC. The site i usly buy everything from is Newegg or amazon.


----------



## Avant Garde

I'm considering this monitor but I'm a bit afraid of scanlines and flickering...


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Where would be the best place to buy one of these just in case I need to return it for QC. The site i usly buy everything from is Newegg or amazon.


I world try to buy one locally if you can. The box is huge and will be a pain to return of there is any issues. That's what I did and thankfully had no issues. They are selling these locally in Australia for $1300.


----------



## matti2

I ended up Acer 3 Years On Site service package for 29,90€.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I world try to buy one locally if you can. The box is huge and will be a pain to return of there is any issues. That's what I did and thankfully had no issues. They are selling these locally in Australia for $1300.


Ya i thought about checking out the local stores but i think the only thing around where i live is best buy, if i ordered it through them and got it delivered to the store near me would returns go through that store?

Just checked there store and it would take 10+ days to even get to them hahahaha what the heck lol.

Anyone know if newegg price matches? NCIX has it for about 100 dollars cheaper then everyone else.


----------



## Thoraine

My X34 is being sent right now and I was wondering if the recent batches had problems with not being overclockable to 100Hz? Read some old posts on the Acer forums about it.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoraine*
> 
> My X34 is being sent right now and I was wondering if the recent batches had problems with not being overclockable to 100Hz? Read some old posts on the Acer forums about it.


Recent batches tend to explode similar to the Note 7


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoraine*
> 
> My X34 is being sent right now and I was wondering if the recent batches had problems with not being overclockable to 100Hz? Read some old posts on the Acer forums about it.


It's still hit and miss no matter the build date. Just got to test and hope for the best.

I've been noticing random flickering lately when using Gsync, it's a real quick 1/3 second flash where lines go across middle of the screen. Almost like the monitor loses signal real quick. Maybe just a bad cable, but if this monitor is going bad already outside it's warranty I will be upset. At least it would give me an excuses to buy the HP Omen X.


----------



## Battleneter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoraine*
> 
> My X34 is being sent right now and I was wondering if the recent batches had problems with not being overclockable to 100Hz? Read some old posts on the Acer forums about it.


It certainly appears hitting 100hz is far more likely than not in more recently manufactured units have less issues, you only need to read back to see a pattern.

I am not saying there are "no" recent exaples of problems, but its fair to say QC appears to have significantly improved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I've been noticing random flickering lately when using Gsync, it's a real quick 1/3 second flash where lines go across middle of the screen. Almost like the monitor loses signal real quick. Maybe just a bad cable, but if this monitor is going bad already outside it's warranty I will be upset. At least it would give me an excuses to buy the HP Omen X.


Look for "Adaptive contrast" and if you have it enable turn it off, can cause a flickering effect. The X34 has a 3 year warranty could only be half way through that?


----------



## wsfrazier

Adaptive contrast is off already. It doesn't happen often, really will only bother me if it starts happening more and more. And my warranty is shorter since mine is a refurb model from Acer, so warranty isn't the 3 year standard. I just want it to last until the next best thing is out, either the Omen X if the VA panel doesn't suck, or a 144hz model when they are released.


----------



## Thoraine

I know the X34 doesn't support true 10 bit, only 8 bit + dithering. Do I have to do anything special with the monitor settings to enable it or is it just plug and play? I'm asking because after downloading a photoshop 10 bit greyscale test picture it still has quite obvious banding.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoraine*
> 
> I know the X34 doesn't support true 10 bit, only 8 bit + dithering. Do I have to do anything special with the monitor settings to enable it or is it just plug and play? I'm asking because after downloading a photoshop 10 bit greyscale test picture it still has quite obvious banding.


Dithering increases banding I beieve.


----------



## arrow0309

Hi, I'm a happy possessor of an X34A (like) new since yesterday













Can anyone tell me what IPS (or Auo's VA) panel uses?
And if it's the same as the previous X34?


----------



## Iceman2733

I am looking to sell off my Acer XB271U and get one of these, I had a question about the overclocking. What is the issue with these monitors? Is it they ever OC or they don't or some just won't hit 100hz? Is acer covering it under warranty if they won't hit the advertised speeds?

Thanks


----------



## TheGovernment

Some only hit 90-95hz. It's not covered under warranty since it's an overclock.... Most seem to do 100hz fine though.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I am looking to sell off my Acer XB271U and get one of these, I had a question about the overclocking. What is the issue with these monitors? Is it they ever OC or they don't or some just won't hit 100hz? Is acer covering it under warranty if they won't hit the advertised speeds?
> 
> Thanks


why not the HP Omen X 35 then? It's a native 100hz panel. X34 is pretty obsolete by 2017 with that 60hz overclocked panel with scanlines.

Not meaning to offend any X34 owner, of course.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> why not the HP Omen X 35 then? It's a native 100hz panel. X34 is pretty obsolete by 2017 with that 60hz overclocked panel with scanlines.
> 
> Not meaning to offend any X34 owner, of course.


What scanlines? My X34 has none.


----------



## MuscleBound

Think currently the best is the Sammy with Quantum Dot. Just wish I had 1000 buckls to spare.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> why not the HP Omen X 35 then? It's a native 100hz panel. X34 is pretty obsolete by 2017 with that 60hz overclocked panel with scanlines.
> 
> Not meaning to offend any X34 owner, of course.


You not going to offend anyone buddy, I had forgot about that monitor until a few linked it on here. I will def read more into it when it starts shipping, I hate it is not IPS but if it is a good monitor I will be game for it.

The Samsung monitors I read where having trouble if we are talking about the same monitors. Users on here are talking about issues with them.

I am not sure why newer monitors are having so much trouble in general with panel issues and QC issues.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi, I'm a happy possessor of an X34A (like) new since yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what IPS (or Auo's VA) panel uses?
> And if it's the same as the previous X34?
> 
> 
> 
> scan lines much?
Click to expand...

Not at all, not with my X34A

However I'm not 100% convinced, it's huge wide for me.
I've also ordered another Predator, XB271HK, 4K and "only" 27".
Gonna decide which one keep


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> You not going to offend anyone buddy, I had forgot about that monitor until a few linked it on here. I will def read more into it when it starts shipping, I hate it is not IPS but if it is a good monitor I will be game for it.
> 
> The Samsung monitors I read where having trouble if we are talking about the same monitors. Users on here are talking about issues with them.
> 
> I am not sure why newer monitors are having so much trouble in general with panel issues and QC issues.


VAs have improved tremendously and some people view them as superior to IPS nowadays, mainly thanks to no IPS glow, lesser BLB and better uniformity. There's also the contrast ratio but I'm not very sold on that one, you can check my comparison thread.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> VAs have improved tremendously and some people view them as superior to IPS nowadays, mainly thanks to no IPS glow, lesser BLB and better uniformity. There's also the contrast ratio but I'm not very sold on that one, you can check my comparison thread.


Hope the same (improvement) for my incoming Predator XB271HK with a revised (v.1.1) VA panel (AU Optronics AHVA M270QAN01.1)


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hope the same (improvement) for my incoming Predator XB271HK with a revised (v.1.1) VA panel (AU Optronics AHVA M270QAN01.1)


well, this may sound confusing, but AHVA is not a VA panel.

It's AUO's equivalent of IPS technology.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Not at all, not with my X34A
> 
> However I'm not 100% convinced, it's huge wide for me.
> I've also ordered another Predator, XB271HK, 4K and "only" 27".
> Gonna decide which one keep


you simply do not identified, in fact, a lot of them out there


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> well, this may sound confusing, but AHVA is not a VA panel.
> 
> It's AUO's equivalent of IPS technology.


My bad then, in the end maybe I'll keep this 34" LG Ah-IPS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> you simply do not identified, in fact, a lot of them out there


What are you talking about, I know about these scanlines, saw a lot of videos, they did occur only with some X34 (first series) not with all of them.
However the newer X34A are OK now, no oc issues, no coil whine, no scanlines or banding or any other issue
And I've tested it some, even the famous Pendulum demo, looked closely, nothing


----------



## Dragonsyph

Well i just ordered one off Newegg, i kinda of felt sick after i hit the submit button on purchase screen.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> My bad then, in the end maybe I'll keep this 34" LG Ah-IPS
> What are you talking about, I know about these scanlines, saw a lot of videos, they did occur only with some X34 (first series) not with all of them.
> However the newer X34A are OK now, no oc issues, no coil whine, no scanlines or banding or any other issue
> And I've tested it some, even the famous Pendulum demo, looked closely, nothing


enough to read the last 20 pages and understand that a problem exists
if you can take photos with the included overloking, g-sync, the pendulum demo deliver 30 fps


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> My bad then, in the end maybe I'll keep this 34" LG Ah-IPS
> What are you talking about, I know about these scanlines, saw a lot of videos, they did occur only with some X34 (first series) not with all of them.
> However the newer X34A are OK now, no oc issues, no coil whine, no scanlines or banding or any other issue
> And I've tested it some, even the famous Pendulum demo, looked closely, nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough to read the last 20 pages and understand that a problem exists
> if you can take photos with the included overloking, g-sync, the pendulum demo deliver 30 fps
Click to expand...

How could I make Pendulum demo deliver 30 fps?


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> How could I make Pendulum demo deliver 30 fps?


with the slider fps


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> with the slider fps


Couldn't find this slider but I capped the fps with RTSS:



Now tell me where do you see these scanlines


----------



## fleetfeather

Feels like the worst possible time to buy a monitor


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Feels like the worst possible time to buy a monitor


Don't tell me, I've just bought a second (Predator) monitor, an XB271HK, 4K in order to compare the two of them (and decide which could be for me the best gaming experience since I'm running a nice, wc & oc Titan X P) and paid for it £750 yesterday morning (arriving today) with amazon one day delivery..
To find then, yesterday evening that the price was lowered to £661 (however dispatched from and sold by an Italian vendor with a long term delivery of 30 Jan. - 17 Feb).








Later I'm gonna let you know how I'm choosing and which one, dunno yet.


----------



## Dragonsyph

You turn G sync on in Nvidia options but do i turn in game v sync on too?


----------



## arrow0309

Finally back to my X34A after testing the new XB271HK for a couple of hours








Yeah, it's slim, light and 4K gsync, that's it, nothing more.
The X34A however is way better, someone in the first (and maybe second) day may find it too wide, but you'll gonna love it from the third day for sure.
And simply turning back to a smaller 27" (and 16:9) it's like there's something missing








Even the colours and ips glow is worse on the XB271HK, I thought the rev 1.1 of the AUO ahva panel will definitely improve, maybe there was lack of calibration, I'm not sure but I'm sending it back to amazon right away.
Long live the Predator X34A, the world's best gaming monitor so far!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You turn G sync on in Nvidia options but do i turn in game v sync on too?


Depending on your framerate and game you can do:

1: Use the in game vsync and have a bit of input latency only when you exceed the gsync (let's say from 97-100 fps) and have your framerate capped at the max refresh or
2: Disable the ingame vsync and framerate cap and set from the nvidia panel the fast sync and have only very little input lag over 100 fps, no tearing (if functioning) and no fps cap.

Depending on your graphic power I doubt either ways will make any difference since you'll mostly have a gsync framerate (up to 100 fps)









You can also have a quick look at this topic:

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3073


----------



## Dragonsyph

Ok my x34 got here today and i finally got off work and now i can play around with it. I think i seen a guide somewhere but can't remember where for calibration. Anyone know of a calibration guide? Or should i just leave it how it came?

And what do i need to show on this thread to join the club?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ok my x34 got here today and i finally got off work and now i can play around with it. I think i seen a guide somewhere but can't remember where for calibration. Anyone know of a calibration guide? Or should i just leave it how it came?
> 
> And what do i need to show on this thread to join the club?


No calibration for me neither, just went with the racing profile and it seems OK
If you find something please let me know









Btw:
Here are some of my ultra wide wallpapers that I wanna share:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/209pqk9av9hwzou/21x9.rar

You other guys can post some as well?


----------



## marshedpotato

Hello all X34 owners! I hope somebody can advise, I am very frustrated because my new monitor does annoying flicker when set to DP1.2. Here is a video to show you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V3jZhC1EUg (flickers occur at 0:24, 0:48, 1:12 and 1:15)

DP1.2 is the default setting, so it took me a long time to figure out what was causing the issue, but if I set it back to DP 1.1 everything works fine. Then as soon as I return it to DP1.2 setting, it starts flickering again. I know I could just use DP1.1 but as far as I know, I need 1.2 to use the Adaptive Sync feature which I would really like to use.

I am hesitant to RMA the monitor, because I got it's an XR342CK which from what I heard can have quite bad backlight bleed, and think I won the quality lottery with this one from a backlight bleed standpoint. The panel is perfect other than the flickering which is why I'd really like to fix it myself if that's possible but I'm running out of ideas. Any advice would be very much appreciated. Things I've tried so far are:

Using another computer with the same DP connection --> flickering still occurs but in different positions with different colours

Using a different DP cable --> same flickering occurs

Disabling AMD freesync / adaptive sync --> same flickering occurs

Factory reset monitor --> same flickering occurs

Thanks so much in advance for any replies


----------



## Kazak119

RMA only if you do not want to live with it


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marshedpotato*
> 
> Hello all X34 owners! I hope somebody can advise, I am very frustrated because my new monitor does annoying flicker when set to DP1.2. Here is a video to show you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V3jZhC1EUg (flickers occur at 0:24, 0:48, 1:12 and 1:15)
> 
> DP1.2 is the default setting, so it took me a long time to figure out what was causing the issue, but if I set it back to DP 1.1 everything works fine. Then as soon as I return it to DP1.2 setting, it starts flickering again. I know I could just use DP1.1 but as far as I know, I need 1.2 to use the Adaptive Sync feature which I would really like to use.
> 
> I am hesitant to RMA the monitor, because I got it's an XR342CK which from what I heard can have quite bad backlight bleed, and think I won the quality lottery with this one from a backlight bleed standpoint. The panel is perfect other than the flickering which is why I'd really like to fix it myself if that's possible but I'm running out of ideas. Any advice would be very much appreciated. Things I've tried so far are:
> 
> Using another computer with the same DP connection --> flickering still occurs but in different positions with different colours
> 
> Using a different DP cable --> same flickering occurs
> 
> Disabling AMD freesync / adaptive sync --> same flickering occurs
> 
> Factory reset monitor --> same flickering occurs
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any replies


Could also be a GPU/driver issue, just throwing it out there.


----------



## marshedpotato

It's interesting that you say that, I had originally ruled out the possibility of a GPU / driver issue, because I had also tried my sister's computer and she gets the flicker as well (ASUS 290X, latest driver) but if I uninstall my drivers or go into BIOS / safe mode, the flickering stops... Now I'm really confused and don't know what to do :-(


----------



## ziocomposite

How about older driver from October?


----------



## xTesla1856

Joining the party late as usual, I found the X34A on sale for 999 and decided "Why the hell not"







Panel quality overall is pretty good, no dead pixels, no dust, no scanlines, 100hz worked perfectly first try, no coil whine (absolutely none). There is _some_ glow, but during use it does not bother me at all. Overall I'd say I'm a happy camper









The setup:


The bleed (Aggressive ISO, much less prononounced in reality):


What I see during use @25% brightness:


----------



## tps3443

I'm about to get one of these. The standard 3800R curved X34P is just fine for me, gonna try and find one for $900-$1000 brand new.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Joining the party late as usual, I found the X34A on sale for 999 and decided "Why the hell not"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panel quality overall is pretty good, no dead pixels, no dust, no scanlines, 100hz worked perfectly first try, no coil whine (absolutely none). There is _some_ glow, but during use it does not bother me at all. Overall I'd say I'm a happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The setup:
> 
> 
> The bleed (Aggressive ISO, much less prononounced in reality):
> 
> 
> What I see during use @25% brightness:


Nice choice, congrats!
















Actually there's nothing better yet on earth








Yeah, that ips glow is something you have to live with, during the 10h of RE7 with the black side bars (no 21:9) I've noticed it way more than usually (also the game is dark and played it during the night as well)









Btw:
Next time I'll come to see my sister in Zurich (Winterthur), I'll let you know so we could have a couples of beers!









PS:
I don't use such a low brightness, usually between 40 (over night) and 50-55

PS2:
Here are all of my wallpapers, you'll like them









https://mega.nz/#!KoRRlCJQ!BWpUWUXq3eRt1nj4VuySUZNwCmQd_XJCgI25XoUYE58

Now you upload yours


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Nice choice, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there's nothing better yet on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that ips glow is something you have to live with, during the 10h of RE7 with the black side bars (no 21:9) I've noticed it way more than usually (also the game is dark and played it during the night as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw:
> Next time I'll come to see my sister in Zurich (Winterthur), I'll let you know so we could have a couples of beers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> I don't use such a low brightness, usually between 40 (over night) and 50-55
> 
> PS2:
> Here are all of my wallpapers, you'll like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!KoRRlCJQ!BWpUWUXq3eRt1nj4VuySUZNwCmQd_XJCgI25XoUYE58
> 
> Now you upload yours


I'm always up for a beer or two, be sure to hit me up









As for the wallpapers, I was hoping for a collection like yours, as I don't have one yet


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I'm about to get one of these. The standard 3800R curved X34P is just fine for me, gonna try and find one for $900-$1000 brand new.


X34P is not out yet, it's been delayed to Q4 2017


----------



## foolycooly

Has anyone in this thread owned a Dell s2716dg before/after the X34? I purchased the s2716dg last week and have been using it for a few days now. Obviously the 144hz and gsync make gaming pretty awesome, but I just can't get over the colors. Even with calibration (tried multiple suggested ICM profiles as well as various tweaks in NCP but everything still looks like it has a yellow tint/haze (whites especially are faded/washed out and reds are dull). I think I'm just encountering the limits of the TN panel vs. IPS.

My question to anyone who has owned both, is the color reproduction significantly better on the X34? I'm looking for bright/clean whites and more vibrant colors (I prefer brighter/more vibrant displays). My old U2412Ms just look way better than the s2716dg.

Thanks.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Has anyone in this thread owned a Dell s2716dg before/after the X34? I purchased the s2716dg last week and have been using it for a few days now. Obviously the 144hz and gsync make gaming pretty awesome, but I just can't get over the colors. Even with calibration (tried multiple suggested ICM profiles as well as various tweaks in NCP but everything still looks like it has a yellow tint/haze (whites especially are faded/washed out and reds are dull). I think I'm just encountering the limits of the TN panel vs. IPS.
> 
> My question to anyone who has owned both, is the color reproduction significantly better on the X34? I'm looking for bright/clean whites and more vibrant colors (I prefer brighter/more vibrant displays). My old U2412Ms just look way better than the s2716dg.
> 
> Thanks.


Basically yes TN does not have very good colours and IPS does have good colours, they both have low contrast ratio, for a monitor I would definitely pick IPS.


----------



## paskowitz

Just paid $680 for one of these bad boys. 12m 0% financing as well. $55 a month easy to budget in.


----------



## Davenpport

Just looking to confirm that the x34 should be set to full dynamic range (0-255) as there is no option in the menu to switch between both.

I have calibrated my display is play with the i1 display pro and pretty certain I should be calibrating in full and not limited but can't find any info anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

ok so i dont know what i did, i was playing in the OSD settings and after i exited, a screen popped up on the upper left hand screen, and it had all sorts of stuff on it, from the monitor tempture to a master reset dead pixel something or another and i exited but not i want to know how i got into it. what did i push. Been trying to recreate it for the past hour along with mass googling and cannot get it to show back up? Anyone know?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davenpport*
> 
> Just looking to confirm that the x34 should be set to full dynamic range (0-255) as there is no option in the menu to switch between both.
> 
> I have calibrated my display is play with the i1 display pro and pretty certain I should be calibrating in full and not limited but can't find any info anywhere.
> 
> Thanks.


In the advanced osd screen you can set it to 255 or less, but as you can read in my previous post i do not know how to get back into advanced ods, it takes up most of the left hand screen.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Just paid $680 for one of these bad boys. 12m 0% financing as well. $55 a month easy to budget in.


Where did you fine one for $680 new ?


----------



## Iceman2733

Welp finally pulled the trigger on the X34 i gave up on waiting for the next generation monitors and the fact that amazon had the X34 for 1,030.99 I went for it. This thing is huge and stand is stupidly larger than it needs to be. I need to get this thing dialed in calibration wise, can anyone put me a good calibration I used TFTcentral but omg that is dim. I am not sure if i got the new x34a or not what is a quick way to tell?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Where did you fine one for $680 new ?


Certified refurbished Best Buy. It's not exactly a huge deal because I could get a stinker but the 12 month 0% financing makes it pretty hard to pass on.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Certified refurbished Best Buy. It's not exactly a huge deal because I could get a stinker but the 12 month 0% financing makes it pretty hard to pass on.


You have got to be kidding me!!! Grrrrr lol Was that the one that was in store only and wouldn't let ya ship on the website? I called about that one and was on the phone for over an hour with bestbuy and was finally told they don't have it this was over three weeks ago...... I swear best buy kills me slowly..... But big time congrats buddy on the killer deal on that one... Was it in good condition?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> You have got to be kidding me!!! Grrrrr lol Was that the one that was in store only and wouldn't let ya ship on the website? I called about that one and was on the phone for over an hour with bestbuy and was finally told they don't have it this was over three weeks ago...... I swear best buy kills me slowly..... But big time congrats buddy on the killer deal on that one... Was it in good condition?


Yeah it was that "deal". You have to go to the store and say, "I would like to order SKU ########". They will then say it is OOS, to which you say, "I would still like to order it." They then take your order. If you ask BB customer service and not the store they will tell you "OOS, sorry bro." However, the store wants your money (they charge upfront, before the item ships), so they will take your order. That would normally suck, but with a BB credit card (and good credit) I get 12m 0% financing so it's no skin off my back.

Mine is "on back order". Which in effect means, I won't get it until it is back in stock (BB gets stock from Acer). Right now they said March 16-ish... but I assume it could be later. I could also get a bad model that doesn't OC and has BLB and or dead pixels. Also, I only get a 90 day warranty (unless I buy a BB extended one). So it isn't a "perfect" deal. From what I read on Reddit, this deal, when it is in stock, goes crazy quick. I wouldn't be surprised if people set up automated scripts.


----------



## Iceman2733

Ok looking for a little help during gaming even with G-sync enabled the monitor will tear slightly in certain places. Anyone else have these issues? I have used DDU and fresh drivers and still get the issue. This monitor almost feels sluggish to my XB271HU that it replaced.


----------



## gareths

I just received an X34A this week and was just looking for some opinions regarding the backlight bleed on the monitor. The monitor was on 36 brightness, 50 contrast, 2.2 gamma and the camera was 1600 ISO, 1/8 shutter speed. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gareths*
> 
> I just received an X34A this week and was just looking for some opinions regarding the backlight bleed on the monitor. The monitor was on 36 brightness, 50 contrast, 2.2 gamma and the camera was 1600 ISO, 1/8 shutter speed. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


That's just like mine is. About in line with a vast majority of these displays.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gareths*
> 
> I just received an X34A this week and was just looking for some opinions regarding the backlight bleed on the monitor. The monitor was on 36 brightness, 50 contrast, 2.2 gamma and the camera was 1600 ISO, 1/8 shutter speed. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


I would be very happy with that for IPS.


----------



## Senones

Could someone do me a solid and upload some pictures of console running on their X34?

Call me crazy, but I prefer my 16:9 stretched on Ultrawide. Being as I occasionally play console with friends, the black bars at the side of my PG348Q are driving me insane!

I've heard (please confirm) that the X34, if you're playing console (PS4 or Xbox) that you can stretch out the image of any console game via an Aspect option in the OSD. Please, please let this be true.

If someone could get back to me I'd really, really appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## ziocomposite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senones*
> 
> Could someone do me a solid and upload some pictures of console running on their X34?
> 
> Call me crazy, but I prefer my 16:9 stretched on Ultrawide. Being as I occasionally play console with friends, the black bars at the side of my PG348Q are driving me insane!
> 
> I've heard (please confirm) that the X34, if you're playing console (PS4 or Xbox) that you can stretch out the image of any console game via an Aspect option in the OSD. Please, please let this be true.
> 
> If someone could get back to me I'd really, really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you


The X34 does not stretch the aspect ratio. The Ultra-wides I know of that do are released by LG & Samsung.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Certified refurbished Best Buy $680. It's not exactly a huge deal because I could get a stinker but the 12 month 0% financing makes it pretty hard to pass on.


Aaaaaaand... Best Buy cancelled my order









Expected.


----------



## Snakecharmed

I stepped into a Micro Center yesterday to see the X34 and a few other curved ultrawides for the first time. I did not realize how sharply curved 1900R was until I saw the LG 34UC88 on display. To the right and left of it were the X34 and the Asus PG348Q at 3800R, which looked perfectly reasonable to me considering I will still be doing some design work when not playing video games. I preferred the X34 over the PG348Q by a good margin too.

I was favoring waiting out the AOC AG352UCG, but in trying to find some kind of compromise between the cheap build quality and QC of the flat LG 34UM88 and the still-excessive 2000R of the unreleased AG352UCG, I think the X34 is starting to look really good to me despite its age. The 10-bit panel (even if it's 8 + FRC) and gentler curve are big pluses for me. I'm really disliking the trend toward narrower curve radii and the way manufacturers are pushing it everywhere this year, even on 16:9 32" screens, is beginning to feel a bit obnoxious. How about I not need two completely different monitors for my wide-ranging use of a PC?

Since I'm only willing to play panel lottery if it's not inconvenient, the X34 being in stock at Micro Center helps too. Hopefully it won't take four attempts again to get a panel without issues like my current one.


----------



## willis81

why do you think that 3800R will be better than more curved 2000R ?
I saw x34a and radius of curvature seemed to me a little, because I'm waiting for x34p... but myself wondering if I'm right
version x34p I care mostly higher refresh and hope for a better panel than it is today... but We do not know how it will be

monitor will be used by me primarily for watching movies, games but also editing photos and some little treatments cad drawing


----------



## kciN

Got my second x34 today, returned the first one because of a dead pixel. No dead pixel on this one but I'm having a problem with the DisplayPort connector. At first I couldn't even get the monitor to display a picture at all, just said no input. I switched to a different cable and now its working. The problem is that if I wiggle the cable around a bit it loses connection. I tried 3 other DisplayPort cables all with the same result. I know I didn't have this issue on my first x34, I would have noticed it. I tried the same cables on my BenQ XL2730Z and they work completely fine, I can wiggle the cable around like crazy and it never loses connection. Not sure what to do about this. It's working fine for now and I really don't want to deal with a return again but I'm concerned that this could get worse over time. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Aw sorry to hear about the bad luck dude. I personally have not had this problem, and I've owned my x34 since December 2015.. I will say though that if it's not currently affecting your experience (and I mean at all) then I would personally just roll with it for now.. if youre able to set it up and have it just work perfectly without any interruptions, i would just leave it for now since you did say you just finally got the second one... this monitor does have a 2 year warranty afterall. So you could always just use it for now and get some fun out of it, and then eventually put it in for repair before the warranty goes out.


----------



## kciN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Aw sorry to hear about the bad luck dude. I personally have not had this problem, and I've owned my x34 since December 2015.. I will say though that if it's not currently affecting your experience (and I mean at all) then I would personally just roll with it for now.. if youre able to set it up and have it just work perfectly without any interruptions, i would just leave it for now since you did say you just finally got the second one... this monitor does have a 2 year warranty afterall. So you could always just use it for now and get some fun out of it, and then eventually put it in for repair before the warranty goes out.


I'm thinking the same thing. Got it from Newegg so I have 30 days to return it. I'll at least try it for a few weeks.


----------



## jologskyblues

I've been running my 4-month old X34 overclocked to 100Hz refresh rate from day one with no issues. Recently, I accidentally pressed reset the OSD settings so when I turned refresh rate overclocking back on, the panel seems to have developed noticeable scan lines on the left side of the screen. In games, I also noticed screen-wide interlaced lines on volumetric smoke or lighting effects that annoy me to no end. The only way to get rid of the lines is to completely disable refresh rate overclocking. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> I've been running my 4-month old X34 overclocked to 100Hz refresh rate from day one with no issues. Recently, I accidentally pressed reset the OSD settings so when I turned refresh rate overclocking back on, the panel seems to have developed noticeable scan lines on the left side of the screen. In games, I also noticed screen-wide interlaced lines on volumetric smoke or lighting effects that annoy me to no end. The only way to get rid of the lines is to completely disable refresh rate overclocking. Any ideas on how to fix this?


Try to reset monitor to factory settings. It is a possibility the OC-ability of the monitor went out and no longer possible.


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Try to reset monitor to factory settings. It is a possibility the OC-ability of the monitor went out and no longer possible.


Ouch!

I'm afraid to do another factory reset because that's what caused this issue in the first place and doing another reset might make things worse.


----------



## Fickert07

Okay so I have had two of these monitors now and both do it.

My display will randomly disconnect and reconnect while using displayport. The hdmi does not have this issue. I also tried two displayport cables. I presume its an gpu issue or something? (SLI 980ti) Anyone have this issue too?


----------



## kciN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Okay so I have had two of these monitors now and both do it.
> 
> My display will randomly disconnect and reconnect while using displayport. The hdmi does not have this issue. I also tried two displayport cables. I presume its an gpu issue or something? (SLI 980ti) Anyone have this issue too?


Wiggle the display port cable around and see if it disconnects. I just got my x34 last week and had a similar problem. If the cable moved around too much the display would disconnect. I tried other cables too, it seems to be a problem with the connector on the monitor. Now that I've got it setup and have stopped moving the monitor and the cable around it seems to be fine.


----------



## macwin2012

Hey guys ,

I am thinking of buying this monitor .

I have heard lot of bleeding issues or some other technical issue of this monitor which is scaring me to purchase .

What do you guys suggest , also what prons and cons i can expect from widscreen gaming ?

Thank you


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> Hey guys ,
> 
> I am thinking of buying this monitor .
> 
> I have heard lot of bleeding issues or some other technical issue of this monitor which is scaring me to purchase .
> 
> What do you guys suggest , also what prons and cons i can expect from widscreen gaming ?
> 
> Thank you


Best suggestion is to buy it from a store where you can easily return and see if the monitor is for you. My x34 has been nothing but pure joy.


----------



## nikoli707

so a week ago i got a refurb x34 from bestbuy. minimal glow or backlight bleed(less than my korean knockoff 1440p) and its hitting 100hz no problem without issues.

problem is it has a stuck green pixel, about 3 inches upper right from center. ive tried jscreenfix, tapping on it, massaging it... i wont go away.

should i just return it? bestbuy offers returns up to 14 days. from what i have researched acer wont cover a single stuck/dead pixel. is that true?


----------



## R432

Just bought this, it was absolutely masterpiece and stunning untill i played ME:Andromeda and looked to blue horizon and saw horrible scanlines on left side? Then tried pendulum demo and i could see lines almost to 1 metre, they are quite hard to see normally unless specific scene or you start looking for them, i was thinking i could live with them untill i remembered that this costed bit over 1000eur.

How have you scoped with scanlines?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Just bought this, it was absolutely masterpiece and stunning untill i played ME:Andromeda and looked to blue horizon and saw horrible scanlines on left side? Then tried pendulum demo and i could see lines almost to 1 metre, they are quite hard to see normally unless specific scene or you start looking for them, i was thinking i could live with them untill i remembered that this costed bit over 1000eur.
> 
> How have you scoped with scanlines?


I believe every X34 have different degrees of scan lines. One I saw was absolutely horrible. Mine I can only see them on the pendulum demo, and nowhere else.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe every X34 have different degrees of scan lines. One I saw was absolutely horrible. Mine I can only see them on the pendulum demo, and nowhere else.


I agree that I've only ever seen scanlines during the pendulum demo. I don't own MEA, but I'll try to get it and see if I get the scanlines in game too.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Aaaaaaand... Best Buy cancelled my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expected.


I win. Order successfully placed on BB.com. $735 after tax [email protected]%). Victory is mine.


----------



## R432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I agree that I've only ever seen scanlines during the pendulum demo. I don't own MEA, but I'll try to get it and see if I get the scanlines in game too.


If you get it try first planet mission and look on blue horizon just at start, dont let fps go too big.


----------



## R432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I agree that I've only ever seen scanlines during the pendulum demo. I don't own MEA, but I'll try to get it and see if I get the scanlines in game too.


Try first planet mission and look to blue horizon at start, dont get fps get too big.

These are my scanlines,anybody can comment how heavy they seem compared to own

Pendulum demo brightness 100


----------



## Kazak119

Can anyone know when to release Acer Predator x34p?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> Can anyone know when to release Acer Predator x34p?


----------



## macwin2012

hi should i get X34 or X34A version ?

Which is more reliable .


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> hi should i get X34 or X34A version ?
> 
> Which is more reliable .


They're the same, the only different is that the X34A version has a different stand that supports swivel unlike the original X34.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> They're the same, the only different is that the X34A version has a different stand that supports swivel unlike the original X34.


What is the model number designation for the X34A. Most X34s are just listed as "X34".


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> What is the model number designation for the X34A. Most X34s are just listed as "X34".


The X34A model number should be *UM.CX0EE.A01*, while the original X34 should be *UM.CX1EE.006*.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The X34A model number should be *UM.CX0EE.A01*, while the original X34 should be *UM.CX1EE.006*.


My best buy order is "UM.CX1AA.A01". I guess that is an X34A.


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> so a week ago i got a refurb x34 from bestbuy. minimal glow or backlight bleed(less than my korean knockoff 1440p) and its hitting 100hz no problem without issues.
> 
> problem is it has a stuck green pixel, about 3 inches upper right from center. ive tried jscreenfix, tapping on it, massaging it... i wont go away.
> 
> should i just return it? bestbuy offers returns up to 14 days. from what i have researched acer wont cover a single stuck/dead pixel. is that true?


What did you end up doing? I got mine in from a batch a few days ago. Mine has a dead green pixel about bottom mid-center. The monitor is fine otherwise but it is really irritating me. I could just go with the CZ340CK from microcenter that only goes to 75hz but has no QC issues (I have one that I had been planning to return that has no backlight bleed or dead pixels). Decisions decisions.


----------



## GrayArty

did anyone try over clocking the X34 to more than 100hz?


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

I'm starting to feel really bad about my x34. I picked up a 43 inch 4k HDR TV (sony x800d) about 5 months ago and put it on my other desk and kick back in the recliner with my controller and games are absolutely gorgeous on it.. I originally got it to play HDR games but ive just been totally neglecting that beast of a monitor for months now. I know as soon as i want to play a fast paced game like a shooter or anything I like kb/m with ill be glad I have it though... nothing beats this monitor for playing shooters and stuff online. The refresh rate is killer.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I'm starting to feel really bad about my x34. I picked up a 43 inch 4k HDR TV (sony x800d) about 5 months ago and put it on my other desk and kick back in the recliner with my controller and games are absolutely gorgeous on it.. I originally got it to play HDR games but ive just been totally neglecting that beast of a monitor for months now. I know as soon as i want to play a fast paced game like a shooter or anything I like kb/m with ill be glad I have it though... nothing beats this monitor for playing shooters and stuff online. The refresh rate is killer.


I agree that most TV's have better image quality, mostly because they have higher contrast ratio, but for playing games where the gameplay is important, like online shooters or rocket league etc. the 100hz + Gsync is miles better than TV at 60hz.


----------



## paskowitz

I'd get a 4K HDR TV for gaming if they got it to <20ms latency, ~10 bring ideal.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I'd get a 4K HDR TV for gaming if they got it to <20ms latency, ~10 bring ideal.


Hmm I find anything under about 35ms acceptable for single player type games, for competitive type you need the HZ.

Will be good though when all TV's have 120hz HFR and Async, then you can basically just get a TV and use it as a PC monitor. Some TV's you can also use BFI in game mode, so 120hz HFR + Async + BFI + HDR TV, would be much better than any monitor currently available.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hmm I find anything under about 35ms acceptable for single player type games, for competitive type you need the HZ.
> 
> Will be good though when all TV's have 120hz HFR and Async, then you can basically just get a TV and use it as a PC monitor. Some TV's you can also use BFI in game mode, so 120hz HFR + Async + BFI + HDR TV, would be much better than any monitor currently available.


I agree. This could really shake up the monitor and PC market. Especially if the next console cycle fully supports HFR (Scorpio already does). I would muuuuch rather own 1 display.

That would put a lot of pressure on Nvidia as well since they would be the only game in town not supporting HFR.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I agree. This could really shake up the monitor and PC market. Especially if the next console cycle fully supports HFR (Scorpio already does). I would muuuuch rather own 1 display.
> 
> That would put a lot of pressure on Nvidia as well since they would be the only game in town not supporting HFR.


I think when HDMI 2.1 and there are a lot of 120hz Async TV's about, Nvidia will pretty much have to support Adaptive sync. Not sure why they don't now really, people would still get Gsync monitors because currently Gsync is better than freesync.


----------



## Radtech51

Hi, I'm experiencing horizontal lines across the screen with GSYNC enabled when playing World of Warcraft. Anyone else having this issue? It goes away when I use the in-game Windowed mode option but then I have the title bar showing on the top of the screen and bottom, very distracting.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> Hi, I'm experiencing Vertical lines across the screen with GSYNC enabled when playing World of Warcraft. Anyone else having this issue? It goes away when I use the in-game Windowed mode option but then I have the title bar showing on the top of the screen and bottom, very distracting.


Do you have x34 or x34a?


----------



## R432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> Hi, I'm experiencing horizontal lines across the screen with GSYNC enabled when playing World of Warcraft. Anyone else having this issue? It goes away when I use the in-game Windowed mode option but then I have the title bar showing on the top of the screen and bottom, very distracting.


Every x34 and 34a has those lines, they are called Scanlines, shown usually at lower fps with Gsync and 100hz overlock.

It varies from monitor to monitor how strong they are. My own had absolutely horrific lines which could be seen up to 1 metre in Gsync Pendulum demo and it made monitor utterly useless piece of junk. Now I will try getting another and praying that it wont have such bad lines.

What i heard is that good units only produce lines slighty in Pendlum demo and they are no where else or allmost impossible to spot else.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> Do you have x34 or x34a?


On the box it just says X34. What's the difference?
I just picked mine up recently on Amazon it should be the newest I believe? Says made in February 2017


----------



## Kazak119

Say that x34a no longer has these lines.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Every x34 and 34a has those lines, they are called Scanlines, shown usually at lower fps with Gsync and 100hz overlock.
> 
> It varies from monitor to monitor how strong they are. My own had absolutely horrific lines which could be seen up to 1 metre in Gsync Pendulum demo and it made monitor utterly useless piece of junk. Now I will try getting another and praying that it wont have such bad lines.
> 
> What i heard is that good units only produce lines slighty in Pendlum demo and they are no where else or allmost impossible to spot else.


Are you sure this is not a driver issue? The issue completely disappears when I change the in-game settings to windowed mode. Also it had the same exact horizontal lines on the two other ASUS Swift displays both 21.9 that I tested as well no change everything looked identical.


----------



## Kazak119

If the scan disappears when you turn on the window mode, meaning you are turned off in the game g-sync / you can check if you have a scaly or not using G-SYNC Pendulum Demo


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Every x34 and 34a has those lines, they are called Scanlines, shown usually at lower fps with Gsync and 100hz overlock.
> 
> It varies from monitor to monitor how strong they are. My own had absolutely horrific lines which could be seen up to 1 metre in Gsync Pendulum demo and it made monitor utterly useless piece of junk. Now I will try getting another and praying that it wont have such bad lines.
> 
> What i heard is that good units only produce lines slighty in Pendlum demo and they are no where else or allmost impossible to spot else.


I'll test it using the Pendlum demo but I'm not hopeful.

PS: How important really is GSYNC for this monitor anyway?
It's got 100Hz refresh rate already and with VSYNC paired with say an Invida 1080Ti video card it should still be a beast no? How noticeable a difference are we talking here?


----------



## macwin2012

Hey guys ,

I placed my order today .

So what are things i need to know like display settings , color , monitor hz settings , Stand setup

Never used gsync monitor before so do i need to enable in my GPU settings . Any other tips .

Edit : Feeling super exited and Hyped to experience the Ultra wide GAMING !!! IPS display !! Gsync !! and New resolution !! 34inch

Thanks


----------



## Kazak119

check оn scanline!!!


----------



## NotVeryGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> On the box it just says X34. What's the difference?
> I just picked mine up recently on Amazon it should be the newest I believe? Says made in February 2017


I bought 2 x34 on Amazon within the past week. Both are November 2016 build.


----------



## paskowitz

How do I check the build date?


----------



## NotVeryGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> How do I check the build date?


Its on one of the stickers on the outside of the box.


----------



## macwin2012

Can any one check how much ips glow i have , is it acceptable . Need to know asap or i will ask for another one .

Also any one can find out which model is X34 or X34A .

Cheers overclock forum members


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one check how much ips glow i have , is it acceptable . Need to know asap or i will ask for another one .
> 
> Also any one can find out which model is X34 or X34A .
> 
> Cheers overclock forum members


You are going to have to take a picture withe screen blank/black, without a flash and in a darker room.

The top left of mine looks like this (not my screen in the image), but there is no glow in the rest of the corners (unlike this image).



I really don't know what to do. I do notice the top left in content but it isn't "awful". My biggest concern is losing a lot in resale.

Thoughts?


----------



## NotVeryGood

They are all like this mate


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotVeryGood*
> 
> They are all like this mate


Cool. I figured as much. Considering I have no dead pixels, or OC issues... I should probably count my blessings.


----------



## NotVeryGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Cool. I figured as much. Considering I have no dead pixels, or OC issues... I should probably count my blessings.


Sadly, yes. There was a guy on reddit who bought on that was refurbed by Acer... it looked flawless.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotVeryGood*
> 
> Sadly, yes. There was a guy on reddit who bought on that was refurbed by Acer... it looked flawless.


Mine is refurb ($730) as well.


----------



## macwin2012

So this kind of thing is acceptable on IPS monitors ? As long as there are no dead pixel or coil whine etc.. ?


----------



## NotVeryGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> 
> 
> So this kind of thing is acceptable on IPS monitors ? As long as there are no dead pixel or coil whine etc.. ?


What exactly is that a picture of?? Glare on a lit up screen? lol


----------



## macwin2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotVeryGood*
> 
> What exactly is that a picture of?? Glare on a lit up screen? lol


The vendore sent me the picture before shipping it .

I will do blacklight test when it arrives .

Btw i paid 1700$ in my country , this thing better be worth it imao !


----------



## NotVeryGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> The vendore sent me the picture before shipping it .
> 
> I will do blacklight test when it arrives .
> 
> Btw i paid 1700$ in my country , this thing better be worth it imao !


Damn! That's a lot of $$$$$


----------



## Agueybana_II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotVeryGood*
> 
> I bought 2 x34 on Amazon within the past week. Both are November 2016 build.


Did they had any issues? I see Amazon has them listed for 1020.38. I'm thinking about picking one up. Not sure if it will drop more since the X34p is coming soon.


----------



## R432

I got second x34a, this time no noticeable bleed or glow, scanlines which killed my first monitor are much much smaller and very hard to spot else than pendelum demo, great.

However this only clocks stable to 95hz, should i settle for this or hunt for 100hz.... Ill admit that missing 5hz nags me little bit cause i allways aim for perfect but missing 5hz is smallest problem there is, heavy scanlines kills the monitor and allso major bleed too so if i get new which goes to 100hz but has issues stated before its much more worse than having 95hz monitor w/o other issues.


----------



## NotVeryGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Did they had any issues? I see Amazon has them listed for 1020.38. I'm thinking about picking one up. Not sure if it will drop more since the X34p is coming soon.


Stableb100hz. Minimal bleed, not noticable. No scanlines outside of gsync demo. No coil whine.

They are beautiful. Also, x34p is not coming soon. It was removed from the product roadmap.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> I got second x34a, this time no noticeable bleed or glow, scanlines which killed my first monitor are much much smaller and very hard to spot else than pendelum demo, great.
> 
> However this only clocks stable to 95hz, should i settle for this or hunt for 100hz.... Ill admit that missing 5hz nags me little bit cause i allways aim for perfect but missing 5hz is smallest problem there is, heavy scanlines kills the monitor and allso major bleed too so if i get new which goes to 100hz but has issues stated before its much more worse than having 95hz monitor w/o other issues.


You will never notice the 5Hz refresh difference, I would keep it.


----------



## TheGovernment

keep the 95hz one!


----------



## macwin2012

Hey guys ,

So i got the monitor , 100 hz , No dead pixels , Very minimum ips glow , Inside games u can't even see . I was worrying about that too much .

Just wanted to know If Nvidia g sync Logo is coming when i boot monitor is it active ?


----------



## lever2stacks

So im thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these today. How's the quality control on these bad boys lately?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> So im thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these today. How's the quality control on these bad boys lately?


I'd say 25% chance of getting a perfect one on your first go, >50% having one minor issue but nothing deal breaking, and <25% getting one with multiple issues worth an RMA. That's kinda out of my buttocks, but there isn't exactly hard data on this.


----------



## lever2stacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I'd say 25% chance of getting a perfect one on your first go, >50% having one minor issue but nothing deal breaking, and <25% getting one with multiple issues worth an RMA. That's kinda out of my buttocks, but there isn't exactly hard data on this.


Thanks that's what I was afraid of







I'm not really stoked to throw that much money out for something that has that much problems.


----------



## NotVeryGood

I'd say its more like 95% chance you'll get one that is perfectly acceptable. The chance of getting one with no BLB is <1%.

I ordered a couple of amazon to compare, they both hit 100hz easily, no coil whine, no scanlines (minimal in gsync demo if you realllllly look closely). Minor BLB in the top left and top right corners.

The second unit was better. Both are November 2016 build dates.

Obviously, all of this is anecdotal based on what I've seen posted here and on other forums.


----------



## lever2stacks

Yeah this makes me feel better, I planned on buying it reguardless. I can deal with blb as long as it's not horendous. Hitting 100Hz, scanlines and coil whine was more my worries.


----------



## Snakecharmed

What brightness level is the monitor turned up to in order to see the bleed/glow that is commonly shown in these pictures demonstrating it? I had an X34 turned up to 40 at a Micro Center and wasn't really able to notice anything, although I'm sure the store's lighting played a factor in that.


----------



## macwin2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotVeryGood*
> 
> I'd say its more like 95% chance you'll get one that is perfectly acceptable. The chance of getting one with no BLB is <1%.
> 
> I ordered a couple of amazon to compare, they both hit 100hz easily, no coil whine, no scanlines (minimal in gsync demo if you realllllly look closely). Minor BLB in the top left and top right corners.
> 
> The second unit was better. Both are November 2016 build dates.
> 
> Obviously, all of this is anecdotal based on what I've seen posted here and on other forums.


My build is october 2016 , 100 hz , no coil whine noise and no scale line or i never noticed yet .

Ips glow is very minimum in the corner , can't even notice them unless screen is pitch dark on bleed test .

Overall i am super happy , screen is huge loving it !


----------



## lever2stacks

I just ordered one it should be here wednesday I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## freality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> I got second x34a, this time no noticeable bleed or glow, scanlines which killed my first monitor are much much smaller and very hard to spot else than pendelum demo, great.
> 
> However this only clocks stable to 95hz, should i settle for this or hunt for 100hz.... Ill admit that missing 5hz nags me little bit cause i allways aim for perfect but missing 5hz is smallest problem there is, heavy scanlines kills the monitor and allso major bleed too so if i get new which goes to 100hz but has issues stated before its much more worse than having 95hz monitor w/o other issues.


Totally agree with the others you won't notice a difference between 95Hz and 100Hz (except for something super incidental like watching PAL based video where you want a multiple of 25Hz/fps, in which case you'd use 75Hz if you can't hit 100)...plus, there's a good chance it's your DP cable and not the monitor itself.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotVeryGood*
> 
> They are beautiful. Also, x34p is not coming soon. It was removed from the product roadmap.


But is not x34p coming out in September 2017?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> Say that x34a no longer has these lines.


Nope, the only difference with the X34A is that its stand supports swivel unlike the original X34. Nothing else changes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> But is not x34p coming out in September 2017?


There have been no news about the X34P for a while now, it is hard to say when it will come out at this point sadly


----------



## rauf0

Buying X34 on November 2015 was a perfect deal, i'm super happy, from other side slow development of newer panels is a bit worrying ;(
2 years later and still nothing like 40" 21:9 144Hz in high density. Looks like everybody are mad ab. HDR or som dots....meh


----------



## overd0se

Honestly I wouldn't mind them slowing down and fixing the problems all of these panels still seem to have. I was holding off trying one of these monitors because of the trouble I had trying to get a decent 27" IPS panel, but after trying the Omen 35" and being disappointed with that I gave the X34 a try. Not surprisingly it has pretty bad IPS glow in two of the corners, I may try exchanging it a couple times but it's pretty annoying that high end monitors are still plagued by these problems. The glow isn't totally awful, but it's bad enough that I don't think I could live with it.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overd0se*
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't mind them slowing down and fixing the problems all of these panels still seem to have. I was holding off trying one of these monitors because of the trouble I had trying to get a decent 27" IPS panel, but after trying the Omen 35" and being disappointed with that I gave the X34 a try. Not surprisingly it has pretty bad IPS glow in two of the corners, I may try exchanging it a couple times but it's pretty annoying that high end monitors are still plagued by these problems. The glow isn't totally awful, but it's bad enough that I don't think I could live with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> I can live with some IPS Glow it's to be expected, but the G-Sync scan line issue is what I'm having big trouble with now. Can I live without G-Sync? Maybe? That's the big question I have right now. But this monitor sure looks amazing during normal content viewing and that's what's most important I guess.


----------



## macwin2012

Hey ,

I have Gtx 1070 Amp extreme running at 2.1 ghz OC .

All games seem to run fine 60 - 100 fps+ depending upon game .

Should i ugprade to 1080ti to reach 100 hz cap for all games ?

Best regards


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> Hey ,
> 
> I have Gtx 1070 Amp extreme running at 2.1 ghz OC .
> 
> All games seem to run fine 60 - 100 fps+ depending upon game .
> 
> Should i ugprade to 1080ti to reach 100 hz cap for all games ?
> 
> Best regards


Well I just ordered a new PC with the 1080Ti card in it. My 2nd X34 should be arriving soon as well.


----------



## lever2stacks

I got my x34 in today, man this thing is nice I don't regret this purchase one bit. Hit 100hz no problem, no dead pixels, no scanlines, no coil whine, and minimal blb in top corners nothing to bad tho I can totally live with it.

This display is gorgeous coming from a 60hz 4k TN panel it's like night and day. The high refresh rate with the amazing colors on the ultra wide really pulls you in. Thanks for everyone's input it really helped me decide. Now off for some 100hz battlefront goodness!!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> Hey ,
> 
> I have Gtx 1070 Amp extreme running at 2.1 ghz OC .
> 
> All games seem to run fine 60 - 100 fps+ depending upon game .
> 
> Should i ugprade to 1080ti to reach 100 hz cap for all games ?
> 
> Best regards


I stepped up from a 1070 to a 1080ti and it was a massive difference in performance. All depends on the games you play though. But in general I was getting to the point where I was use to 100hz and did not like gaming at 60hz anymore. Due to both the visual fluidity and gaming response times.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I got my x34 in today, man this thing is nice I don't regret this purchase one bit. Hit 100hz no problem, no dead pixels, no scanlines, no coil whine, and minimal blb in top corners nothing to bad tho I can totally live with it.
> 
> This display is gorgeous coming from a 60hz 4k TN panel it's like night and day. The high refresh rate with the amazing colors on the ultra wide really pulls you in. Thanks for everyone's input it really helped me decide. Now off for some 100hz battlefront goodness!!!!


Nice! Congrats! The G-Sync pendulum test can tell you if you have the scanlines though. I don't see my issue at first ether so if you don't see them right away that's normal and I wouldn't go looking for them ether you might be disappointed if you do.


----------



## R432

It seems that i have very very faint white line / gradient which can be spotted againts blue/grey, it shows regardless of hz or gsync, this is clearly defect or do you have it?


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> It seems that i have very very faint white line / gradient which can be spotted againts blue/grey, it shows regardless of hz or gsync, this is clearly defect or do you have it?


That appears very faint, do you only see it on a solid color screen only? If you can't see it during normal content viewing I wouldn't worry about it at all. I didn't notice this artifact on my display but I was really more concerned about the scanline issue effecting G-Sync.


----------



## R432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> That appears very faint, do you only see it on a solid color screen only? If you can't see it during normal content viewing I wouldn't worry about it at all. I didn't notice this artifact on my display but I was really more concerned about the scanline issue effecting G-Sync.


I tested with paint, i can spot it only to solid color lighter grey/blue, its second woe with missing 5hz i now have with this panel Not Good..


----------



## lever2stacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> Nice! Congrats! The G-Sync pendulum test can tell you if you have the scanlines though. I don't see my issue at first ether so if you don't see them right away that's normal and I wouldn't go looking for them ether you might be disappointed if you do.


I tested with the pendulum demo, I sat on it messing around with it for quite awhile last night before making my post I didn't see any. I'm pretty sensitive to any anomalies that comes up on the screen.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> I tested with paint, i can spot it only to solid color lighter grey/blue, its second woe with missing 5hz i now have with this panel Not Good..


Missing 5hz is nothing, if you can only see this issue on a solid color grey/blue screen I wouldn't worry about it. However with that said if you can notice it when you have a picture up on the screen or when your playing video games that's a different story. Also now that you know it's their your eyes will gravitate twards it so that's something to consider as well.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I tested with the pendulum demo, I sat on it messing around with it for quite awhile last night before making my post I didn't see any. I'm pretty sensitive to any anomalies that comes up on the screen.


Sounds like you have a good panel congrats.








Be warned though, the more you look for problems the more you will find them. No panel is going to be artifact free or be the same. Also don't expect to have good screen uniformity on these ISP panels ether.


----------



## macwin2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I tested with the pendulum demo, I sat on it messing around with it for quite awhile last night before making my post I didn't see any. I'm pretty sensitive to any anomalies that comes up on the screen.


Yup same here no scale line . I tried different settings from pendulm demo and stared every corner of screen could not find any .


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> Yup same here no scale line . I tried different settings from pendulm demo and stared every corner of screen could not find any .


Well I noticed it when playing World of Warcraft, any water you come up to you it's pretty obvious if you have the issue. Also if you look at the mountains in the background etc.


----------



## jamexman

Got mine last week from amazon. January 2017 build. Minimal ips glow, no gsync scan lines, 100hz stable and no coil whine. Super happy.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Got mine last week from amazon. January 2017 build. Minimal ips glow, no gsync scan lines, 100hz stable and no coil whine. Super happy.


Congrats! Can you please send screen shots or a video? I'd lik to use it as a reference to what an owner of this display thinks is acceptable as far as ISP Glow etc. thx


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> Congrats! Can you please send screen shots or a video? I'd lik to use it as a reference to what an owner of this display thinks is acceptable as far as ISP Glow etc. thx


Sure, will do later.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Sure, will do later.


Good! Thx

PS: I'll be testing out my second x34 this Tuesday, really hoping this one turns out ok. Wish me luck.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radtech51*
> 
> Good! Thx
> 
> PS: I'll be testing out my second x34 this Tuesday, really hoping this one turns out ok. Wish me luck.


I took a pic, but for some reason my phone makes it look like there is horrible BLB, when in person it isn't, I don't know if you still want me to post it though. Could be my phones exposure settings? Honestly, there isn't, just a little on the bottom left corner and its barely noticeable. I'm using TFT central's calibration settings btw. It comes with eye searing high brightness stock lol. Seems 2017 build ones have better quality assurance from ACER. I got none of the common issues listed here.

I ordered from Amazon last week, hopefully you get a 2017 build one like mine. Good luck man!


----------



## ErickS

So has the X34A ever been released in the US or all X34s worldwide now just the X34A? The BLB scares me but prefer IPS over VA as while VA has better contrast/blacks a VA can leave a image darker than it needs to not bright or neutral.


----------



## Radtech51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> I took a pic, but for some reason my phone makes it look like there is horrible BLB, when in person it isn't, I don't know if you still want me to post it though. Could be my phones exposure settings? Honestly, there isn't, just a little on the bottom left corner and its barely noticeable. I'm using TFT central's calibration settings btw. It comes with eye searing high brightness stock lol. Seems 2017 build ones have better quality assurance from ACER. I got none of the common issues listed here.
> 
> I ordered from Amazon last week, hopefully you get a 2017 build one like mine. Good luck man!


Hi, yes smartphones will do that however if you take a video instead it shouldn't do it. Also if you will please still post a picture and I'll take everything into account. Thx


----------



## Swaggle

I've noticed an issue with stutter in movies that a few other x34 owners have confirmed. Hopefully you guys have a fix, but panning shots in films do not appear smooth. There is a jittering that does not exist on other monitors or on televisions. I've tried every combination of gsync, vsync, OD, 60HZ, 100HZ, nothing seems to eliminate it.

Perhaps another player besides VLC might fix it, I know gynsc doesnt like borderless windowed. Some other things I haven't tried: artificially doubling the framerate through interpolation or comparing different video encodes (I often watch .mkv). Though I've definitely noticed this jitter on youtube before but I'd say it comes up much more often in movies on vlc. Whether that is because of the player, codec, bitrate, or the lower frame rate of films I don't know. All I know is it's definitely an issue unique to this monitor and not the source material as I've watched the same scenes on another monitor and they were smooth as eggs. Tried the thread search but nothing came up, anyone have a fix?
_
GTX 1080, i5-2500k @4.4, 16gb DDR3 @2133
Monitor @ 100hz, 70 brightness, and connected via Displayport_


----------



## PHONS

Hello everyone,

I bought an X34 2 weeks ago after being researching and saving for almost the past 2 years.

The monitor was perfect in all the possible issues except for coilwhine at 100Hz in light colored images like chrome, pdf's, etc.

Today my second X34 came. Again everything perfect but this one has coilwhine too. The webpage i notice it the most is 9gag.com as far as i tested. It might be the combination of blacks and whites. The whine goes away at 60Hz. And to notice it the room must be in complete silence, and as i said, in light colored images.

I need to know how many of the ones that can test this and reply have coilwhine on the cases i explained and how many of you don't. I need to know if i should keep returning them until getting a good one or not.

Video i recorded of the coilwhine of the first monitor for reference: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMoryckq170

Please, take a minute to test this in complete silence and tell me if you can hear it at 100Hz. It comes from behind the monitor.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PHONS*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought an X34 2 weeks ago after being researching and saving for almost the past 2 years.
> 
> The monitor was perfect in all the possible issues except for coilwhine at 100Hz in light colored images like chrome, pdf's, etc.
> 
> Today my second X34 came. Again everything perfect but this one has coilwhine too. The webpage i notice it the most is 9gag.com as far as i tested. It might be the combination of blacks and whites. The whine goes away at 60Hz. And to notice it the room must be in complete silence, and as i said, in light colored images.
> 
> I need to know how many of the ones that can test this and reply have coilwhine on the cases i explained and how many of you don't. I need to know if i should keep returning them until getting a good one or not.
> 
> Video i recorded of the coilwhine of the first monitor for reference: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMoryckq170
> 
> Please, take a minute to test this in complete silence and tell me if you can hear it at 100Hz. It comes from behind the monitor.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think you are likely to have coilwhine at 100hz on a white page with black, I find it quite annoying at 100hz, so I use the monitor at 80hz on desktop and 100hz in games, 100hz is nicer but not a massive issue on desktop, in games however I can notice instantly.. Unfortunately these monitors have multiple issues and the chance of getting one with zero issues is probably also zero.


----------



## PHONS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I think you are likely to have coilwhine at 100hz on a white page with black, I find it quite annoying at 100hz, so I use the monitor at 80hz on desktop and 100hz in games, 100hz is nicer but not a massive issue on desktop, in games however I can notice instantly.. Unfortunately these monitors have multiple issues and the chance of getting one with zero issues is probably also zero.


Yeah, after getting the first one with coilwhine, i created a post in reddit and more or less 4 people replied, 2 of them said they don't have it, and from the other 2, one said he just lived with it and the other one returned 2 monitors with the issue and gave up on the X34.

So I created this comment here because i think i can get more people to tell me about it here. If I see there's almost the same number of people that has it and don't i will keep trying.

If not, i guess i can do what you do, switching between 80 and 100 each time I play. It's a bummer and more after payin 1100€, but i guess i can live with that.

Please, keep telling me here how many of you have it and how many don't. If you are not sure test it with the room in complete silence.

You would really help me.


----------



## Czarcastic

I got my X34 the other day after buying a refurb on ebay from acer recertified. Came in a huge plain beige box with cables and monitor. It can only overclock to 95hz but 0 dead pixels and minimal back light bleeding. Going from a 24" 1440P to this beast is a huge adjustment though. I sit pretty close to the monitor so my eyes can't see everything on the screen. Gaming-wise, it is amazing. I've never tried G-sync before but after trying it out with my GTX 1080, I can't go back (played games with both G-sync on and off). My initial impressions are that this is a wonderful monitor.

Anyone, want to share their settings for colors? I'm trying various settings and tried TFT's with their color profile but I didn't really like it.


----------



## PHONS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> I got my X34 the other day after buying a refurb on ebay from acer recertified. Came in a huge plain beige box with cables and monitor. It can only overclock to 95hz but 0 dead pixels and minimal back light bleeding. Going from a 24" 1440P to this beast is a huge adjustment though. I sit pretty close to the monitor so my eyes can't see everything on the screen. Gaming-wise, it is amazing. I've never tried G-sync before but after trying it out with my GTX 1080, I can't go back (played games with both G-sync on and off). My initial impressions are that this is a wonderful monitor.
> 
> Anyone, want to share their settings for colors? I'm trying various settings and tried TFT's with their color profile but I didn't really like it.


I use the TFT Central one. Could you please tell me if you have coilwhine? Mine whines even at 80Hz in 9gag.com for example.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PHONS*
> 
> I use the TFT Central one. Could you please tell me if you have coilwhine? Mine whines even at 80Hz in 9gag.com for example.


I have 0 coilwhine, don't hear anything.


----------



## Aur0ra12

just got delivered a refurbished x34 bought earlier in the week for $670 off acer store and i think i hit the jackpot

almost brand new with little to no blb, oc to 100hz easily without any issue what's so ever, panel was manufactured January 2017

in comparison to my 100hz 3440x1440 VA panel (m340clz), the contrast/saturation is obviously worse, but no ghosting at all (although m340clz uses the samsung va panel, not AU Optronic's -- so ghosting aint bad to start with)

gsync paired with 1080sli is pure heaven


----------



## KJZ87

got an x34 from Microcenter with price match from Amazon. hopefully it will fully go to 100 hz with no dead pixels and little ips glow.


----------



## SetzerG

My X34 had the screen broken the other day and I'm looking to see if anyone know where to buy a replacement screen from? I would also be willing to pay for shipping and a small amount to someone that has an X34 that is no longer working and the screen is not cracked and had now dead Pixels before it stoped working.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SetzerG*
> 
> My X34 had the screen broken the other day and I'm looking to see if anyone know where to buy a replacement screen from? I would also be willing to pay for shipping and a small amount to someone that has an X34 that is no longer working and the screen is not cracked and had now dead Pixels before it stoped working.


Thats a needle in a haystack. Best bet would be ebay.


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aur0ra12*
> 
> just got delivered a refurbished x34 bought earlier in the week for $670 off acer store and i think i hit the jackpot
> 
> almost brand new with little to no blb, oc to 100hz easily without any issue what's so ever, panel was manufactured January 2017
> 
> in comparison to my 100hz 3440x1440 VA panel (m340clz), the contrast/saturation is obviously worse, but no ghosting at all (although m340clz uses the samsung va panel, not AU Optronic's -- so ghosting aint bad to start with)
> 
> gsync paired with 1080sli is pure heaven


If there are problems with scan lines?


----------



## Aur0ra12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> If there are problems with scan lines?


Nope, no issue at all, no scan line, no coil whine...etc...someone in earlier pages of this thread mentioned that acer has better QC in 2017 -- I'm definitely a believer of that now...


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aur0ra12*
> 
> Nope, no issue at all, no scan line, no coil whine...etc...someone in earlier pages of this thread mentioned that acer has better QC in 2017 -- I'm definitely a believer of that now...


A screenshot you can make in the program G-SYNC Pendulum Demo with g-sync on, you need to set fps to 30. Thanks


----------



## Aur0ra12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> A screenshot you can make in the program G-SYNC Pendulum Demo with g-sync on, you need to set fps to 30. Thanks




is this what you're looking for? simulate 30fps, no scan lines...


----------



## Kazak119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aur0ra12*
> 
> 
> 
> is this what you're looking for? simulate 30fps, no scan lines...


I see you do not have scan lines, tell me what month and year your model is released?


----------



## Aur0ra12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazak119*
> 
> I see you do not have scan lines, tell me what month and year your model is released?


panel manufactured in january 2017


----------



## KJZ87

Just opened the box and setup my monitor: oced to 100 hz without issue, see no dead pixels or scanlines. I do notice some blb or ips glow.


----------



## jamexman

Double post ignore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aur0ra12*
> 
> panel manufactured in january 2017


Yep mine is January 2017 too absolutely no QC issues either.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SetzerG*
> 
> My X34 had the screen broken the other day and I'm looking to see if anyone know where to buy a replacement screen from? I would also be willing to pay for shipping and a small amount to someone that has an X34 that is no longer working and the screen is not cracked and had now dead Pixels before it stoped working.


Are you the one that broke it with a fidget spinner?


----------



## KJZ87

Found my first scanlines in-game with a gray background at 100 hz. I have not noticed any other times. Do all x34s have this issue with gray color?


----------



## PHONS

I've had 3 units. November, September and December 2016. All of them have coilwhine at 100Hz, i'm going crazy.

November 2016 from amazon.it, and September and December from amazon.es.

Funniest thing of it is that the best one is the second one, that was produced on September, and the worst the December one.

I still have the second and the third one with me, i don't know if i am going to put up with the second one or keep playing the lottery.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PHONS*
> 
> I've had 3 units. November, September and December 2016. All of them have coilwhine at 100Hz, i'm going crazy.
> 
> November 2016 from amazon.it, and September and December from amazon.es.
> 
> Funniest thing of it is that the best one is the second one, that was produced on September, and the worst the December one.
> 
> I still have the second and the third one with me, i don't know if i am going to put up with the second one or keep playing the lottery.


My advice is just use it at lower HZ on desktop, use 100hz for games.


----------



## Gatecrasher3

Are you guys using the DP cable that came with the x34? Im getting bad scan lines at 100hz, wondering if swapping the cable would help..


----------



## R432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gatecrasher3*
> 
> Are you guys using the DP cable that came with the x34? Im getting bad scan lines at 100hz, wondering if swapping the cable would help..


It wont help, its the panel, so far i had 3 monitors

First had superheavy scanlines, so horrid resolution could have been 720p aswell because it was unbearable to watch nearer than +1 metre.

Second only clocked to 95hz and had white line going trough monitor, nevertheless it was best i got but not worth to keep cause line.

Third clocks to 100hz with little flicker on sides and really noticeable scanlines,nearly bad as first, it seems this has worst blacklight bleed.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PHONS*
> 
> I've had 3 units. November, September and December 2016. All of them have coilwhine at 100Hz, i'm going crazy.
> 
> November 2016 from amazon.it, and September and December from amazon.es.
> 
> Funniest thing of it is that the best one is the second one, that was produced on September, and the worst the December one.
> 
> I still have the second and the third one with me, i don't know if i am going to put up with the second one or keep playing the lottery.


Are you sure it's not coil whine from the GPU? You know the higher the refresh rate, the more gpu coil whine will be noticable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> It wont help, its the panel, so far i had 3 monitors
> 
> First had superheavy scanlines, so horrid resolution could have been 720p aswell because it was unbearable to watch nearer than +1 metre.
> 
> Second only clocked to 95hz and had white line going trough monitor, nevertheless it was best i got but not worth to keep cause line.
> 
> Third clocks to 100hz with little flicker on sides and really noticeable scanlines,nearly bad as first, it seems this has worst blacklight bleed.


Man you have had some bad luck with your monitors. I bought only one X34 almost a year ago and it has been nothing but Godsent!


----------



## R432

Pretty weird 3rd unit displays scanlines even on desktop/web browsing,regardless of hz, just by activating overclock from monitor interface.

Didn't know that was possible


----------



## KJZ87

What are scan lines exactly? I have read/watched several videos/images and comments from other owners stating they have them but when I looked at their videos/images I see different types of artifacts/defects on their monitors.

With my monitor OCed to 100 hz with G sync I notice faint dots on certain types of gray/blue colors like the sky. With OC disabled they go away. I see no lines. Are those scanlines?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> What are scan lines exactly? I have read/watched several videos/images and comments from other owners stating they have them but when I looked at their videos/images I see different types of artifacts/defects on their monitors.
> 
> With my monitor OCed to 100 hz with G sync I notice faint dots on certain types of gray/blue colors like the sky. With OC disabled they go away. I see no lines. Are those scanlines?


No scan lines are horizontal lines going across the monitor. The dots you described are artifacts due to an unstable GPU OC.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> No scan lines are horizontal lines going across the monitor. The dots you described are artifacts due to an unstable GPU OC.


I looked closer to the monitor and I saw they were scanlines. the fps was in the 20-30s with 100 hz. My gpu is only OCed to 125 on the power limit with no adjustments to the core or memory clocks on Afterburner.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Pretty weird 3rd unit displays scanlines even on desktop/web browsing,regardless of hz, just by activating overclock from monitor interface.
> 
> Didn't know that was possible


That sucks, my unit no issues at all and it is a refurbished one (January 2017 date).


----------



## KJZ87

Is the blb Ok?Tough to take pics and the blb does not appear as much irl. Especially on the top-left corner.


----------



## paskowitz

That is very good. My top left looks like that IRL.


----------



## meniK

Is there any way to make sure you get a model from 2017? I had bad luck with models from Feb / Nov 2016 when ordering from Amazon...


----------



## NotVeryGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meniK*
> 
> Is there any way to make sure you get a model from 2017? I had bad luck with models from Feb / Nov 2016 when ordering from Amazon...


I don't think so. What issues did you have? I have a Nov 2016 version and it has been great. I've had it for a month.


----------



## meniK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotVeryGood*
> 
> I don't think so. What issues did you have? I have a Nov 2016 version and it has been great. I've had it for a month.


With my current Nov16 model I have strong scanlines and the worst is the moving / scanning in the upper left corner in desktop mode, when running 100hz + G-Sync activated :/ I had another X34A here that didn't had that problem but unfortunately I already sent that one back.

Also I sent a Feb 2016 model from warehouse deals to Acer, but I think they didn't do anything but updating the firmware. About to receive it tomorrow.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meniK*
> 
> Is there any way to make sure you get a model from 2017? I had bad luck with models from Feb / Nov 2016 when ordering from Amazon...


Don't know, I ordered mine in April and got a January 2017 model from Amazon with zero issues.


----------



## meniK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Don't know, I ordered mine in April and got a January 2017 model from Amazon with zero issues.


Hm didn't work for me.. I ordered mine about 2 weeks ago and got a model from Nov 2016 - yet this was Amazon Germany - making a last try today...


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meniK*
> 
> Hm didn't work for me.. I ordered mine about 2 weeks ago and got a model from Nov 2016 - yet this was Amazon Germany - making a last try today...


Oh, amazon USA here. Well different stocks. See if you could contact their support and ask them to send you a 2017 one. It's easy to know it's on the stickers on the box...


----------



## Snakecharmed

I just witnessed five factory recertified units sell out in under two minutes (three of them went in 13 seconds) on eBay, all to different buyers. Like damn, I didn't even have a chance to finish reading the auction description.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> I just witnessed five factory recertified units sell out in under two minutes (three of them went in 13 seconds) on eBay, all to different buyers. Like damn, I didn't even have a chance to finish reading the auction description.


You have to move fast as more people become aware. I bought mines around a month ago and they sold 7 that day, I was the 4th one to buy one that day after they went for sale on the ebay page around 20 minutes in. All 7 sold in around 30 minutes. As more people become aware of the ebay listing, they will sell out even faster. I got lucky because I have the ebay listing url page bookmarked and I would check it every morning in my office. Luckily, one day they had it on sale when I was checking.


----------



## Agueybana_II

I scored 1 of the recertified today. Looking for a 1080 gpu deal now.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> I scored 1 of the recertified today. Looking for a 1080 gpu deal now.


Nice, I scored an open box 1080 for $400 a few months ago at Microcenter.


----------



## danimanfx

Hey guys,

I received my Predator yesterday. It overclocked to 100 Mhz, with G sync active without problems, and I did not noticed any scanlines, flickering.

It has backlight bleed in corners (maybe not as much as I have seen in other pictures, but noticeable on the left side). I`d say it is BARELY (more towards negative) acceptable for me, as I`m watching lots of movies as well, and working with programs that have dark/black interface.

Later edit: My batch is from November 2016. Does it have the latest firmware? I`m having terrible color banding with most of the gradients.


----------



## Agueybana_II

Received my monitor today, DP not working on PC. I will get a laptop from work and another cable to test. HDMI works. The screen has what appears to be a small scratch under the screen close the edge of the right side. I was super excited starting to become disappointed. Have to go back to work will test later


----------



## paskowitz

I have noticed some really strange behavior on mine. At first, I could only go to 95Hz. Then yesterday I decided to try 100hz... and it worked without flickering. Then I shut the monitor off and tried it again later in the day, flickering. Then I tried 100hz again after the monitor had been on for a while, worked perfectly. Lol... WTH?

Also, I have HORRIBLE screen wobble. It could be my desk, but every time I hit a key on my keyboard, the screen shakes. Consistent typing makes it even worse. IDK if there is much I can do though. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Agueybana_II

Update: The DP issue turned out to be the included cable which doesn't work. I was able to overclock it to 100Hz with no flickering so far. It replace a 24" ASUS and this thing is massive lol. The issue is the scratch which seems to be inside the clear coat, picture attached. No sure what I will do with it yet. I did purchase refurbish but not scratch and dent.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Update: The DP issue turned out to be the included cable which doesn't work. I was able to overclock it to 100Hz with no flickering so far. It replace a 24" ASUS and this thing is massive lol. The issue is the scratch which seems to be inside the clear coat, picture attached. No sure what I will do with it yet. I did purchase refurbish but not scratch and dent.


Unless your piece has no backlight bleed I would RMA it. For me at least that's the type of thing that will piss me off every day.


----------



## Agueybana_II

That's the way I'm currently feeling. There is some bleed but not as noticeable irl.



I went ahead and contacted ACER, they said:

"I do apologize the unit _*may contain light scratches*_ we can issue you out a new display port cable or we can offer you a return for a full refund.
Thank you for contacting Acer Support."

I will most likely take the refund. I feel like they should have listed it as scratch & dent rather than recertified.

Btw was your recertified or bought new?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> That's the way I'm currently feeling. There is some bleed but not as noticeable irl.
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and contacted ACER, they said:
> 
> "I do apologize the unit _*may contain light scratches*_ we can issue you out a new display port cable or we can offer you a return for a full refund.
> Thank you for contacting Acer Support."
> 
> I will most likely take the refund. I feel like they should have listed it as scratch & dent rather than recertified.
> 
> Btw was your recertified or bought new?


Mine is recertified. No scratches on the panel (some on the plastic bits). Slightly above average BLB, but I can go to 100Hz, have no significant coil whine and no dead pixels.

To me that kind of scratch would not be acceptable. I have 2 on my laptop and it drives me nuts.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Has anyone sent their x34 for RMA here? Just looking for some advice on what to do... i have had my x34 since December 2015. Yep, I was one of the first to own an x34. The monitor has been amazing for me with no scanlines or color banding and very minimal blb...

The thing is, lately when using the monitor I hear some really loud popping or cracking noises that come from the monitor. It almost sound like plastic cracking.... ive heard that this may be a warning sign of the panel on its last legs... but i have to say even now the monitor works beautifully aside from that.

The warranty on this monitor is 2 years so that means December... im just wondering if anyone has gone through their RMA before and what kind of time frame they have for repairs and/or replacement...

My big hope is that I could end up with a brand new monitor out of this. Any chance of that happening ?

Thanks guys.


----------



## macwin2012

Hey guys ,

What color settings or Color profile you guys using for Daily gaming / Movies / TV show use ?

I have set for default settings with 100 hz and Brighthness to 85 .

Thanks


----------



## VeerK

check tftcentral if you're interested in icc profile for colors and brightness


----------



## Snakecharmed

My factory recertified Predator X34 arrived and I'm in the midst of setting it up. Some thoughts:

No scratches on the screen or bezels.









No dead/stuck pixels.









No scanlines during the Pendulum demo.









No coil whine.









Overclocks to 100Hz with Acer's included DisplayPort cable







, but I have to upgrade it anyway because it's too short for where I want to place my monitor.

Backlight bleed is acceptable and most evident at the top left corner. If I had to rate the amount of bleed compared to what others have shown in their photos, I would say it's low at three of the corners and average at the top left. It doesn't bother me though because as I've mentioned in other threads, my Dell 2707WFP has an older VA panel with noticeable off-axis color shift and black crush that is generally worse than the top left corner bleed on the X34.

I have my X34 set at 30 brightness. From an informal sampling of other X34 users, that's a lower brightness than what most set theirs at, but my screen is not exposed to direct sunlight and the monitor is still bright to my liking with all the lights in the room turned on. I usually have my monitors no brighter than they need to be, so that coincidentally reduces bleed for me. I've always kept the brightness on my Dell at 40.

The only time I notice the bleed of course is in a completely dark room when the corners of the screen are also black, but I don't work, game, or watch movies on this computer in the dark. At worst, I typically have my RGB floor lamp slowly fading between random colors. If I watch 16:9 video in a completely dark room, the vertical letterboxes will show the bleed at the top left, but it's not all that distracting or prominent.

The first two photos illustrate the backlight bleed as close as my phone's camera can reproduce what I see. The top left corner bleed in the first shot is worse than what I actually see. It's less pronounced in the second shot. The actual bleed is between the first and second shot, but much closer to the second. Meanwhile, my old monitor not only has the VA off-axis shift, but also some bleed at the top right corner.

  

I've mentioned in the past that I edit photos and do some graphics work from time to time. This IPS panel looks great in Photoshop and I haven't even calibrated it yet. As a designer, the ultrawide canvas and toolbar space is amazing. I'm fine with the 3800R curve, as I've said before that I didn't like the 1800-2000R curves of 2017 model year ultrawides that I've seen at Micro Center.

For $670 plus tax, this was a steal. I'm glad I was able to persist with getting a recertified unit, because an excellent used X34 still sells for $850-900 on eBay. I feel a lot better about spending $717 total for this versus $900+ for any other 3440x1440 G-Sync ultrawide on the market now, and the best part is that I think this is still the best all-purpose ultrawide for blended gaming, multimedia, visual content creation, and general productivity usage.


----------



## -terabyte-

For anyone interested a *new* Acer X34 goes for €950 on Amazon.it, a €350 discount is not bad at all for a new unit.


----------



## Agueybana_II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> My factory recertified Predator X34 arrived and I'm in the midst of setting it up. Some thoughts:
> 
> No scratches on the screen or bezels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead/stuck pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No scanlines during the Pendulum demo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocks to 100Hz with Acer's included DisplayPort cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I have to upgrade it anyway because it's too short for where I want to place my monitor..


Glad to hear. I heard so many good things about the recertified that decided to pull the trigger. Unfortunately the scratch in the panel was too much. I really liked the monitor and hope to find another one. Mine is going back today and setting up my old 24" monitor is kind of depressing after using the 34UW for almost a week.


----------



## sid4975

hey guys I need some help, just got my recertified x34 a few days ago and just hooked it up last night. I clocked it to100hz and tried out 2 of my games, witcher 3 and far cry 4. both games crashed within 10-15 mins of playing. i also just upgraded to a zotac 1080ti which was running my 2k monitor fine before i switched last night. I didnt really play anthing for more then a few mins on my old 2k though cuz i was waiting for the x34.

anyway im trying to figure out if its the 1080ti or the recertified x34 thats causing the games to freeze? Can anyone tell me what programs or tests i can use to narrow it down? i only have a few days to return the monitor, the card i can rma for a few years i believe.

the card doesnt seem to ever really rev up, i never really here the fans and it never goes above 65 degrees that i've seen. if im pushing it on the x34 with ultra shouldnt the card be maxxed?

any info is appreciated time is of the essence. also going to post in the 1080 forum.

thanx!


----------



## sid4975

ok so i just attempted the 3d mark 11 bench test. it didnt even make it through the 1st one and it crashed, i was running it at the x34 3440x1440 at 100hz. here is the error.

Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::scene_renderer::render(): draw_unshadowed_illumination_task for thread 0: File: device_context.cpp
Line: 515
Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)

Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed.

Device hung due to badly formed commands.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:


----------



## Agueybana_II

The monitor would not cause the games to crash. Download the latest drivers and get a temp monitor tool to see if the gpu is overheating causing the crash.


----------



## sid4975

i ran real temp gt and tried afterburner and the zotac software it seems that it crashes at around 64-65 degrees its definitely not overheating though. so monitor would not cause these problems even if it cant overclock? i actually dropped it down to 95 and ran the test again it made it thru the whole thing this time but then crashed when i ran it the 2nd time with same error. i also have the card hooked up to an lg oled 55inch tv would that interfere?


----------



## NilExitus

I've had my X34 for 2 months (got it from Best Buy on sale for $1,070), and initially, I assumed the black levels weren't going to be good from the get go, so I was just living with the sub par contrast.
When I first received my monitor I tried the TFT ICC profiles, but they made no sense and ultimately made colors bland and the contrast worse. So finally, yesterday I opened up the Nvidia control panel, went to adjust desktop color settings and chose Use Nvidia Settings: Brightness 50%, Contrast 90%, and Gamma 1.00. Those beautiful inky blacks have returned, yipee ki-yay!
Monitor settings: brightness 65, contrast 55, gamma 2.2, color warm, saturation 100.
Only problem I ran into was every time I restarted the Nvidia colors were not saving, the fix is on windows 10 go to power settings, additional power settings, choose what power buttons do, and uncheck Turn on fast startup. Apparently that makes windows skip the Nvidia driver responsible for the desktop colors.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Glad to hear. I heard so many good things about the recertified that decided to pull the trigger. Unfortunately the scratch in the panel was too much. I really liked the monitor and hope to find another one. Mine is going back today and setting up my old 24" monitor is kind of depressing after using the 34UW for almost a week.


Good luck with your replacement. I would be irritated about that scratch too. I don't buy many recertified products, but those that I have all looked new upon arrival. Recertified shouldn't mean scratch and dent when the items were usually owned by the previous owner for less than 30 days and/or repaired under warranty.


----------



## asefsef

Is it true? Went through this thread, people say all X34 has the *dark band across the top of the display*. (Most noticeable on a uniform gray or white image.)

Going back in the comments here... those who claim they don't have the issue, when asked for proof, were followed up with a "oh yes I see it, but it doesn't bother me blah blah."

It's annoying, I'm considering getting a replacement. But may be not if it's on EVERY single X34? Can other users confirm?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asefsef*
> 
> Is it true? Went through this thread, people say all X34 has the *dark band across the top of the display*. (Most noticeable on a uniform gray or white image.)
> 
> Going back in the comments here... those who claim they don't have the issue, when asked for proof, were followed up with a "oh yes I see it, but it doesn't bother me blah blah."
> 
> It's annoying, I'm considering getting a replacement. But may be not if it's on EVERY single X34? Can other users confirm?


At this point you're probably better off waiting for the new version of this monitor (or the Asus one). Hoping that it does come out by the end of the year and is not delayed.

Personally I decided to skip the X34 (and the Asus one) because they had too many issues for the price tag imo: scanlines, dark band, coil whine, overclocking issues, etc. I hope the new version is good for real.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asefsef*
> 
> Is it true? Went through this thread, people say all X34 has the *dark band across the top of the display*. (Most noticeable on a uniform gray or white image.)
> 
> Going back in the comments here... those who claim they don't have the issue, when asked for proof, were followed up with a "oh yes I see it, but it doesn't bother me blah blah."
> 
> It's annoying, I'm considering getting a replacement. But may be not if it's on EVERY single X34? Can other users confirm?


I don't have that problem up top. If anything, my monitor's bottom edge is darker probably due to the backlighting not being as strong down there, which could also explain why I don't get backlight bleed along the bottom edge. I wouldn't normally notice it though because that space is usually occupied by the taskbar.


----------



## NilExitus

Here's a white screen on my X34. Not really seeing the same banding that you're experiencing. I tried recreating it with settings, but even then I couldn't see anything.


----------



## asefsef

That's a pretty nice no band display!
Now what about when you lower brightness, reduce white to a more of a greyish color?

Mine is obvious when it gets to around 30 brightness with f.lux casting a yellow tone on a white background.

(The above is the scenario when I'm surfing the net at night, I"m not going out there to make the issue appear haha.)


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asefsef*
> 
> Is it true? Went through this thread, people say all X34 has the *dark band across the top of the display*. (Most noticeable on a uniform gray or white image.)
> 
> Going back in the comments here... those who claim they don't have the issue, when asked for proof, were followed up with a "oh yes I see it, but it doesn't bother me blah blah."
> 
> It's annoying, I'm considering getting a replacement. But may be not if it's on EVERY single X34? Can other users confirm?


Mine has it. Visible on grey and blue backgrounds.


----------



## NilExitus

Lol. Well, here's what a gray screen looks like with 30 brightness (previous image was 65 brightness, 55 contrast). I don't know about the yellow tone you mentioned...


----------



## Chargeit

What settings are everyone using? Got to messing around with my x34 again the other day and changed a few things around.

Brightness: 46 (good all around brightness. Gives some "pop")
Contrast: 39 (had always left at 50 but 39 looks pretty nice)
Gamma: 2.2
Color: Warm (Have tested a few different custom RGB settings with ok results)
Saturation: 100 - 110 (Have always left this at 100, but, found that in some games 110 looks great. I set it back to 100 for desktop view... Doom looks great at 110)
OD: Normal

What settings are ya'll all using now? Always worth checking different settings out.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What settings are everyone using? Got to messing around with my x34 again the other day and changed a few things around.
> 
> Brightness: 46 (good all around brightness. Gives some "pop")
> Contrast: 39 (had always left at 50 but 39 looks pretty nice)
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color: Warm (Have tested a few different custom RGB settings with ok results)
> Saturation: 100 - 110 (Have always left this at 100, but, found that in some games 110 looks great. I set it back to 100 for desktop view... Doom looks great at 110)
> OD: Normal
> 
> What settings are ya'll all using now? Always worth checking different settings out.


Brightness: 40
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Color: R:49 G:48 B: 511
Saturation: 100
OD: Normal


----------



## Snakecharmed

Brightness: 44 during calibration, 30-35 post-calibration
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Color Temperature: Normal
Saturation: 100
OD: Normal

Calibrated with DisplayCAL 3.3.1 (Single curve + matrix, high quality) and Datacolor Spyder 3 Pro.


----------



## asefsef

Thanks dude for going through all that effort! Yea I notice when I changing backlight brightness (i.e via osd) it didn't affect it. But Changing the content brightness did. E.g. displaying grey or something. That bar comes up.


----------



## Nachoooo

Does anyone have any pictures from what the panel looks like as you see it, instead of all these overexposed pics with 100 brightness in a pitch black room?

I never play or browse in a dark room (LED uplighter) nor do i ever use 100% brightness, on my current old IPS (Dell 2312HM) i use 0% brightness and 60% contrast, it has glow sure but im used to it, recently it developed this dark spot on the right so i was eyeballing the X34A, but when i look at all the pics in this thread im getting second thoughts, even though they dont represent what you really see in day to day use (browsing/gaming).


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures from what the panel looks like as you see it, instead of all these overexposed pics with 100 brightness in a pitch black room?
> 
> I never play or browse in a dark room (LED uplighter) nor do i ever use 100% brightness, on my current old IPS (Dell 2312HM) i use 0% brightness and 60% contrast, it has glow sure but im used to it, recently it developed this dark spot on the right so i was eyeballing the X34A, but when i look at all the pics in this thread im getting second thoughts, even though they dont represent what you really see in day to day use (browsing/gaming).


You shouldn't have any issues with bleed based on how you described your room and brightness/contrast settings. I have an RGB LED torchiere and having that on is as dark as I'll go in the room when actually using my computer.

My monitor brightness is at 30. 0 is unusable on the X34, so I doubt you'd want to do that like you do with the U2312HM.


----------



## NilExitus

I'm definitely guilty of using blackout blinds (using them to keep monitor from direct sunlight), but I do think these pictures are a decent representation of what I'm seeing.



Also have to agree about the 0% backlight. I have a setting I use for gaming and one for movies; for games I've been using 65, movies 30.


----------



## Nachoooo

Thats actually looking really good! I'm impressed









Guess a 1080Ti will be ok to get some decent fps with AAA games? even though some games dip in the 50's in this bench: http://www.babeltechreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/main-chart.jpg

Then again, they used 120 fov alot where 100 should be ideal for 3440x1440.

Thanks alot for the pics! much appreciated.


----------



## Snakecharmed

A 1080 Ti should handle just about any game at 3440x1440 very high/ultra. Even if the framerate dips into the 50s, G-Sync should take care of any potential stutter nicely.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> Thats actually looking really good! I'm impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess a 1080Ti will be ok to get some decent fps with AAA games? even though some games dip in the 50's in this bench: http://www.babeltechreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/main-chart.jpg
> 
> Then again, they used 120 fov alot where 100 should be ideal for 3440x1440.
> 
> Thanks alot for the pics! much appreciated.


Funny thing, this monitor looks great when you aren't staring at a black screen...


----------



## NilExitus

You bet ya! Yeah, I still need to get the 1080TI; hoping AMD releases their cards soon so I can make a decision.
Ha, true black is probably this screens biggest weakness; night scenes on GTA still make me conscious of the screen at times, but vivid colors still stand out well against black. This has to be the first monitor ever to make me feel giddy playing colorful games, really amazing spectrum. I've tried adjusting it to where blacks stay darker and colors stay vivid, but I find the colors suffer too much; couldn't withstand when the game would go from night to a daylight that looks like the sun has eclipsed.


----------



## amang

Sorry for the noob question: what's the issue with any units post production date of January 2017?


----------



## asefsef

jan 2017 is actually a good batch. lot's of people here with no issues have Jan 2017 date.


----------



## NilExitus

Does anyone have a method for cleaning the monitor? I've been using insignia screen cleaner with microfiber for the screen, but not too sure if I should be using compressed air to dust out the vents.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Does anyone have a method for cleaning the monitor? I've been using insignia screen cleaner with microfiber for the screen, but not too sure if I should be using compressed air to dust out the vents.


I clean my monitors with warm water and then dry off with a dry towel. Key is to not let the water dry on the screen.

Should be able to hit the vents with some compressed air. Just keep a ways back and try to blow from the side vs blowing into the unit.

*A cloth with warm water. =D I don't just use warm water.


----------



## VeerK

Two microfiber cloths, one damp to wipe away blemishes, the dry one in circular motions afterwards. My monitors look just as they did the day I bought them.


----------



## NilExitus

Inspiring levels of monitor preservation, thanks guys! By the way, thanks for clarifying, Chargeit. I was moments away from taking a nice warm bath with my predator, haha.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Inspiring levels of monitor preservation, thanks guys! By the way, thanks for clarifying, Chargeit. I was moments away from taking a nice warm bath with my predator, haha.


Well with the way I put it sounded like I meant spray it with warm water or something.









Also, personally try not to clean my good monitors too often. A little is a lot "IMO".

Be careful with circular motions. You can end up with buffing marks. I generally stick to straight passes. Though sometimes you've got to do what you've got to do.


----------



## k-y

Searched the thread and didn't find anything so I assume there's no way to change display inputs other than using the buttons?


----------



## Curseair

Really thinking about purchasing the X34A and keeping it till 2020 when HDR etc is main stream, But it costs £849 in the UK which is $1084.40 US, I was looking at the VA monitors as well like the Samsung CRF791 and the AOC AGON 35 inch with G-Sync they are both £730, What should I go for guys, I have been put a bit off the Samsung as it seems to have high input lag and the AOC AGON has weak colours/slow pixel transitions from reviews.

Should I just go with the X34A? I have a 1070.


----------



## NilExitus

Yeah I noticed some streaks after doing circle motions before too. Curseair, that's what I paid for mine (on sale), and after properly calibrating the colors and using custom Nvidia color settings; it's a beautiful thing. The colors and clarity are beyond anything I've ever seen before. Only warning I would give you is the black levels aren't perfect, but it is IPS so... With some tinkering I've got the black levels looking inky when they contrast with colors. The 1070 should run most games on high with some ultra settings maybe. Edit: Only bummer would be is if HDR 21:9 comes around this year and takes X34s place for same price.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Really thinking about purchasing the X34A and keeping it till 2020 when HDR etc is main stream, But it costs £849 in the UK which is $1084.40 US, I was looking at the VA monitors as well like the Samsung CRF791 and the AOC AGON 35 inch with G-Sync they are both £730, What should I go for guys, I have been put a bit off the Samsung as it seems to have high input lag and the AOC AGON has weak colours/slow pixel transitions from reviews.
> 
> Should I just go with the X34A? I have a 1070.


I personally really like my X34. I got a refurbished (US) unit so my opinion is influenced by the lower price I paid (~$660 EUR). With that said, it is a great gaming monitor. I was very worried about backlightbleed but even though mine has some, it really isn't noticeable in actual use. If you only looked at images of gameplay or web browsing or movies vs a black screen you would wonder what all the fuss is about. At first I was like, "Oh no" then I was like, "wait, this is an issue?... psssh." Same thing with the contrast. Outside of really dark scenes (Inception night sky for example), it is fine. Colors are good. Not professional grade... but if that is what you are looking for you are in the wrong market. Games like Rocket Leauge, Battlefield, PUBG, The Witcher 3, GTAV, all racing games, etc... all look great. Here is a DSLR image of my desktop. I tried to Photoshop it as close to real life as possible. Some things are a bit off, like the light on the right side doesn't wash out the surrounding area as much (bottom right). The car has a more neutral, grey color tone. Finally, there is a bit more contrast overall IRL (~10-15%).



In terms of your GPU, a 1070 is not going to run modern games at a constant 100fps at max settings. I have a killer 980 Ti (22260 FS GPU score) and usually have to at least run AA at 2X or turn things down to high to get near 100fps. The Witcher 3 I run at max sans hairworks and foliage view distance at high and get 50-80fps. BF4 at max with 2X AA gets me around 90fps average in a 64 player match. DiRT 4 takes 4x AA at all high settings to average >90fps. Really demanding games like Wildlands will require even more tweaking and likely end up at 60fps. This will only get worse over time so I would say Volta should definitely be a part of your thinking down the road (as it is mine).

Overall, this is still one of, if not the, best gaming monitor out right now. IMO, the only other panel that offers a significantly better experience is a top end LG OLED HDR 4K TV (also 2-3X the price). It is likely by 2020 we will see OLED/HDR/4K TVs with 120Hz refresh rates and variable refresh thanks to HDMI 2.0, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Nachoooo

My X34A and 1080 Ti OC arrived today, this thing is massive, thought it would be big but damn! My old 22" Dell 16:9 IPS looks so small lol.

Very minor BLB on the top right and bottom left but only noticable in a dark room with a black background, dont see it while browsing or playing games.

Overclocks to 100hz no problem, no frame skipping, coil whine or dead pixels, white uniformity is great. Manufactured February 2017.

Very satisfied with my purchase! Blacks sure look alot more black than on my old 2209WA and 2312HM IPS monitors.



Case usually stands next to my desk on the right but im still waiting on amazon to deliver my xRite calibrator and Accell 7ft DP cable..

Still need to make a black board to put in front of the cables below my desk but its way to hot to make one, maybe when im bored or something.

Currently using 10 brightness and 40 contrast.

Sorry for the noise in the pic, its an old camera and the shooting angle with the lighting isnt the best.


----------



## Chargeit

Nice man. Yeah these guys have some size to them. In my sig rig I have mine next to a 21.5" 16:9 ips on my desk. My camera is crap but gets the point across.

If you go a page or two up some of us recently posted some of the settings we use.

Good hearing you're liking it.


----------



## NilExitus

Very clean setup, Nachoo, sounds like you received a good screen; congrats! I also have a 16:9 IPS on my desk, out of curiosity are you going to be using both screens? Would be interesting to hear how well the 1080ti handles gaming on the X34 while multitasking or playing videos on the 16:9.


----------



## Nachoooo

Thanks! i have been using 2 screens for some years now, mainly because i play games in borderless windowed so i can easily move to the other screen without having to alt-tab, some older games glitch when alt tabbing. Displayfusion is a great tool for multiple screens btw.

As for gaming, only played some BF1 so far, ultra/high and keeps everything nicely at 100fps, got Dishonored 2, ABZU and Dirt 4 to try this weekend. Will let you know how it goes









As for multitasking i cant really say much, i never watch movies on pc tbh or do anything else than gaming while im gaming, except for open the browser.


----------



## Nachoooo

Calibrator finally came in today, combined with DisplayCAL:

Brightness: 18
Contrast: 36
Gamma: 2.2
Color: Neutral, R:46, G:51, B:41
Saturation: 100
OD: Normal

Black luminance: 0.08 cd/m²
Panel luminance: 61 cd/m²
Average ΔE: 0.31

Very pleased with it! Bright enough for me (my 2312HM had 50 cd/m²) and the black levels are great.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> Calibrator finally came in today, combined with DisplayCAL:
> 
> Brightness: 18
> Contrast: 36
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color: Neutral, R:46, G:51, B:41
> Saturation: 100
> OD: Normal
> 
> Black luminance: 0.08 cd/m²
> Panel luminance: 61 cd/m²
> Average ΔE: 0.31
> 
> Very pleased with it! Bright enough for me (my 2312HM had 50 cd/m²) and the black levels are great.


I wish there was a way to rent those things or go into a store, pay $20 bucks and be done. I can never justify buying them, but always seem to end up wanting to use them.


----------



## NilExitus

Oh ok. That's great settings for BF1. Yeah, I too would like to rent a calibrator; I tried his settings but doesn't look right.


----------



## Curseair

X34A ordered! Also a Ergotron MX desk mount, Going to be some upgrade from a BenQ XL2420t Rev2.


----------



## NilExitus

Congrats! I'd say best of luck in the lottery to you, but everyone seems very pleased with the latest screens. Lucky you get the swivel stand too. By the way, everyone may be aware but, huge steam sale going on right now! Just picked up Dead Space Pack (one and two) for $8.75. Works good with X34, but I did have to set vertical sync On to avoid screen tearing; Looks AWESOME though \m/.


----------



## Nachoooo

For a while i was getting second thoughts, i play Battlefield 1 regularly and noticed gameplay was not smooth at all, in fact, i kept wondering what the big difference was between 100hz gsync and my old monitor's 60hz which felt alot more smooth. Every time my frames had a small drop to like 84-89 i was getting stutter.

So after searching around i found out you can turn on a gsync indicator in the control panel, turns out gsync doesnt work on borderless mode in BF1 even when its set to enable on fullscreen and windowed applications. Switched to fullscreen and the difference is night and day, smooth as butter.

Shame there are still games that gsync wont work on in borderless, i prefer to not lose focus on the game whenever i have to open something on my second monitor, but at least i found out why i was getting stutters. Dont know whether this is nvidia's or bf1's fault, but i guess ill just keep playing games in fullscreen from now on.


----------



## NilExitus

I had the same problem; for a good week I was using the Ambient Light setting MNT Status (white means gsync is off, red gysnc is on). Ultimately I also only play games on fullscreen now, which is fine I guess, but on older games I can't get to the desktop without exiting, that does suck. Oh, also every time I applied gsync to fullscreen and windowed in the control panel, gsync would never turn off while on the desktop,


----------



## chinotaker

Hi,

I just got a x34! WOW!

my only concern is that with the DP input I get random flickering when the fps drop (I think).

Am I the only one here?

Also my monitor came with a base OC of 75hz

thanks

edit* I actually found some video examples online:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBuTq0oAEsU


----------



## NilExitus

Hey Chino, what year and month does it say that your X34 was made? Should be on the box. That could be a problem on older batches from what I've read.


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

I just received a unit with a build date of May 2017. It is perfect! Very minimal blb, no dead pixels, clocks to 100hz no problem.

Replacing a Z35P I was trying out. VERY happy with the X34







.


----------



## Curseair

Got my X34A today, No dead pixels/dust, It went to 100hz no problem also, Here is a picture of the glow/bleed I can notice the bottom left ingame, Pretty annoying what do you guys think?


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinotaker*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just got a x34! WOW!
> 
> my only concern is that with the DP input I get random flickering when the fps drop (I think).
> 
> Am I the only one here?
> 
> Also my monitor came with a base OC of 75hz
> 
> thanks
> 
> edit* I actually found some video examples online:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBuTq0oAEsU


Some people had issues with the dp cable that came with the monitor and other cheap cables. Others had issues with loose connector port on the rear. Before you buy a new high quality cable, Try wiggling the connection or try a different port on the gpu. Other things, within device manager find the monitor, click properties and update driver. And if you go into the motherboard bios you should be able to find a setting to set primary display as PEG (pci express graphics) last two might not help with your situation.


----------



## paskowitz

I use this cable. Seems like a few people upgraded to it and it fixed their issues with this monitor. Worth a shot.


----------



## NilExitus

Looks pretty good, Curseair! Is that image equal to the bleed that you're seeing in person? Mine looks the same really.



This is when I first got the monitor though, probably 80 brightness lol.
You should try brightness around 50 or lower and tweak your nvidia color settings before you completely make up your mind.
Stalker is the only game so far that the bleed truly annoys me.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Looks pretty good, Curseair! Is that image equal to the bleed that you're seeing in person? Mine looks the same really.
> 
> 
> 
> This is when I first got the monitor though, probably 80 brightness lol.
> You should try brightness around 50 or lower and tweak your nvidia color settings before you completely make up your mind.
> Stalker is the only game so far that the bleed truly annoys me.


I can only really see the bottom left side with my eyes on black, quite bothersome, I am on 34 brightness now.


----------



## Curseair

Seems my monitor has the coil whine noise, it's buzzing a little bit.


----------



## NilExitus

What is the manufacture date on the box?


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> What is the manufacture date on the box?


March 2017


----------



## Curseair

I also miss my 144hz from 1080p, Can see quite a substantial difference.


----------



## chinotaker

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Hey Chino, what year and month does it say that your X34 was made? Should be on the box. That could be a problem on older batches from what I've read.


I am pretty sure it was this year's manufacturing


----------



## chinotaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> Some people had issues with the dp cable that came with the monitor and other cheap cables. Others had issues with loose connector port on the rear. Before you buy a new high quality cable, Try wiggling the connection or try a different port on the gpu. Other things, within device manager find the monitor, click properties and update driver. And if you go into the motherboard bios you should be able to find a setting to set primary display as PEG (pci express graphics) last two might not help with your situation.


I am not using the oem cable I got a 3 meters one on ebay. I just found out 3m is on the limits of length. So I just got a 1.5 meters one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Got my X34A today, No dead pixels/dust, It went to 100hz no problem also, Here is a picture of the glow/bleed I can notice the bottom left ingame, Pretty annoying what do you guys think?


They're all like that, mine included. Be happy the rest of the panel is fine


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> They're all like that, mine included. Be happy the rest of the panel is fine


Yeah, I am going to keep it for a few years anyway, I would still rather have IPS than these VA variants that is releasing, I would not get on with ghosting at all.


----------



## ExpertTrigger

Got my X34 a few days ago from Amazon. Love it so far. It overclocked to 100hz no problem. No dead pixels. Back light bleed is noticeable if I have a black background, but in game and browsing I don't notice it. There is some minor coil whine when I have a white background showing. The date of manufacture is April 2017.


----------



## chinotaker

Hope somebody can help.

I just got this cable:

https://www.ebay.com/p/Samsung-CBF-Display-Port-to-DP-5ft-Cable-Bn39-01879g/1390745209

Will this run my Acer x34 to it's full capabities?

thanks


----------



## NilExitus

Seems like hyperlinks are broken, I can't post nor click on one that works. Google this for comparison, It's what I'm using: Insignia™ - 6' 4K Ultra HD DisplayPort Cable - Black


----------



## chinotaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Seems like hyperlinks are broken, I can't post nor click on one that works. Google this for comparison, It's what I'm using: Insignia™ - 6' 4K Ultra HD DisplayPort Cable - Black


is this cable from samsung:

Samsung BN39-01879G


----------



## NilExitus

I can't really say, I don't know what CBF Signal means; seems like it's directly related to a Samsung TV.

You want something like this https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B005H3Q59U


----------



## Nachoooo

The only good cable: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CD1FB3A?redirect=true&psc=1&pldnSite=1

Same one as Acer includes with their predator line, just rebranded. Cost a bit more but heard only positive things about them, which i cannot say about the cablematters one.


----------



## utparatrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> The only good cable: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CD1FB3A?redirect=true&psc=1&pldnSite=1
> 
> Same one as Acer includes with their predator line, just rebranded. Cost a bit more but heard only positive things about them, which i cannot say about the cablematters one.


I'd agree. For what it's worth. DP cables with the DP insignia are ones that conforms to some kind of official DP standard, such as the Accell ones linked.

Having said that, some folks have had 100% success with the less costly cables.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> The only good cable: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CD1FB3A?redirect=true&psc=1&pldnSite=1
> 
> Same one as Acer includes with their predator line, just rebranded. Cost a bit more but heard only positive things about them, which i cannot say about the cablematters one.


I bought the 10' (3m) length of this Accell DisplayPort cable and it has been working well for me.


----------



## exlink

Joining the club! Purchased a refurbished Acer Predator X34 off of the Acer Recertified Ebay store this morning. I've been debating between it and the Z35P for a few days when the refurbished X34s were out of stock, but the Z35P thread on this forum made me lean towards at least trying a refurbished X34 first. I was also thinking about waiting for the X35 to come out, but I have a strong feeling that thing is going to cost an arm and a leg ($2000+) compared to the $729.99 USD I paid for my X34.









I'll pick up one of those fancy 200Hz, HDR, Quantum Dot, FALD monitors when they become more mainstream and cheaper in a couple years.


----------



## Curseair

Came across 2 dead pixels on mine now... Starting to regret the purchase with the amount I payed for abysmal QC.


----------



## NilExitus

Sounds like it is time to RMA it, Curseair. Better luck to you next time!


----------



## Nachoooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink*
> 
> Joining the club! Purchased a refurbished Acer Predator X34 off of the Acer Recertified Ebay store this morning. I've been debating between it and the Z35P for a few days when the refurbished X34s were out of stock, but the Z35P thread on this forum made me lean towards at least trying a refurbished X34 first. I was also thinking about waiting for the X35 to come out, but I have a strong feeling that thing is going to cost an arm and a leg ($2000+) compared to the $729.99 USD I paid for my X34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pick up one of those fancy 200Hz, HDR, Quantum Dot, FALD monitors when they become more mainstream and cheaper in a couple years.


The X35 and PG35VQ will be VA panels similar to the Z35P iirc so ghosting will more than likely be an issue, not to mention the color shift, which is the reason i went with the X34A myself.

And the only thing that a VA panel does better imo (besides the BLB and glow) are the black values, that i got down to 0.08 on this X34A which is nearly as good as VA anyway.

There is supposed to be an LG 3440x1440 144hz IPS getting manufactured later this year but it comes with freesync, and tbh, since i have experienced what gsync can do i dont want to go back to a non-gsync panel.

So my guess is that we wont see another high end IPS UW with a high refresh rate anytime soon. At least not according to this chart:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm


----------



## VeerK

LG will be making a G sync Ultrawide. I'm still crossing my fingers for a G sync ultrawide in OLED by 2020


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> LG will be making a G sync Ultrawide. I'm still crossing my fingers for a G sync ultrawide in OLED by 2020


Honestly you'll have better luck getting a 4K/HDR TV with HDMI 2.1/120Hz/VRR.


----------



## Anonymous2

ive just recently bought the x34 recently, whats the optimal settings for caliberation, ive got to it set up for gsync and upto 95hz refresh rate


----------



## matti2

please reply if new cable do any progress with flickerting.
Im also get some flikcks with low fps / rapid changing fps..


----------



## chinotaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> please reply if new cable do any progress with flickerting.
> Im also get some flikcks with low fps / rapid changing fps..


I my case it was the display port cable causing the flickering in the acer x34.

Someone more intelligent will be able to explain this but I notice that after OCing the gpu the flickering was less frequent but not gone. I guess when the fps would drop it will make it flicker

I did a lot of research and looks like display port cables over 3 meters or 10 inches long are not ideal. stick to shorter ones. In my case it solved the problem

good luck!


----------



## fluidzoverclock

.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> Calibrator finally came in today, combined with DisplayCAL:
> 
> Brightness: 18
> Contrast: 36
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color: Neutral, R:46, G:51, B:41
> Saturation: 100
> OD: Normal
> 
> Black luminance: 0.08 cd/m²
> Panel luminance: 61 cd/m²
> Average ΔE: 0.31
> 
> Very pleased with it! Bright enough for me (my 2312HM had 50 cd/m²) and the black levels are great.


Hi,

I've a Colormunki Display colorimetre and calibrated my x34a using displaycal using the default settings.

I found that after calibrating and setting the profile, there was some banding in this image, please download the image and open it in windows photo viewer, look at the gradient, can you see any darker/lighter patches, or discoloration in places where they shouldn't be? Ie, pinkish/green/blue hue, If so, try resetting the gamma table in DisplayCal profile loader and see if it changes back to a perfect grayscale.



For some reason, when I apply the calibration file using DisplayCal, it's leading to colored gradient banding, and this is evident in games, such as Dying light (in the sky), I see green gradients (which look odd) in the sky with the profile enabled, but none without.

Without applying the calibration file, i don't see any banding/discoloration.

The default whitepoint reading of my panel is 6500k'ish using the default warm setting - as read by DisplayCal uncalibrated report, so there isn't much to change there when i'm targeting 6500k.

My monitors uncalibrated gamma reading is 2.0/2.27 (gamma 2.2/2.5 settings respectively), i chose to use the monitors 2.5 setting, and target 2.2. What does your x34s 2.2 gamma setting read as when you run an uncalibrated report in DisplayCal? Is there much deviation between what's being reported and what you set it at on the monitor ?

In the interactive display i only had to change red and green by one value to hit 0.2 deviation from target. From 50/50/50 to 51/51/50. Which was a great result out of the box.

DisplayCal showed that i achieved a 98%+ Srgb result after calibrating, which is superb imo but this does not reflect the grayscale discoloration/banding i'm seeing.

I'm thinking the gamma shift being applied by the profile to hit the target is causing it to happen.

It would be nice if you could share your DisplayCal settings along with which correction setting you used and the device used to calibrate.
And are you using Windows 10 creators? I've read a few people say that the latest update is causing issues with banding.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## exlink

My refurb X34 finally came in today after nearly a week of waiting! Checked it over and no dead/stuck pixels and very minimal BLB, to the point that I had to actually _try_ and find some on a black screen in a dark room. Not to mention I also was able to hit the 100Hz overclock. VERY satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Thortinton

Hi,

I have received an X34A, I think it has a lot of Ghosting I do not know if you notice it or something specific of my unit.


----------



## NilExitus

Hey Thortinton, I don't notice it much, but certain games it may stand out more than others. Are you noticing it with games at 100 fps or lower? I know Wolfenstein and some Star Wars games that have a locked frame rate looks like ghosting on this monitor. Also, have you recently downgraded from a higher hertz screen?

Btw, congratulations Exlink, sounds like you scored!


----------



## Thortinton

Specifically happens to me with FIFA17 and with fps always above 100. Could it be the monitor settings?

I have not read that these monitors suffer from Ghosting


----------



## NilExitus

If it's a consistent problem that you're seeing I'd suggest returning it; could be a faulty screen. I'm using extreme over drive ninety percent of the time and most games look really smooth. Could it be your graphics card?


----------



## Thortinton

I do not think it's a GTX 970, although I'll soon change it, for a 1080ti. But if on my old HP ZR24W did not do it either should with this.


----------



## Nachoooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've a Colormunki Display colorimetre and calibrated my x34a using displaycal using the default settings.
> 
> I found that after calibrating and setting the profile, there was some banding in this image, please download the image and open it in windows photo viewer, look at the gradient, can you see any darker/lighter patches, or discoloration in places where they shouldn't be? Ie, pinkish/green/blue hue, If so, try resetting the gamma table in DisplayCal profile loader and see if it changes back to a perfect grayscale.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I apply the calibration file using DisplayCal, it's leading to colored gradient banding, and this is evident in games, such as Dying light (in the sky), I see green gradients (which look odd) in the sky with the profile enabled, but none without.
> 
> Without applying the calibration file, i don't see any banding/discoloration.
> 
> The default whitepoint reading of my panel is 6500k'ish using the default warm setting - as read by DisplayCal uncalibrated report, so there isn't much to change there when i'm targeting 6500k.
> 
> My monitors uncalibrated gamma reading is 2.0/2.27 (gamma 2.2/2.5 settings respectively), i chose to use the monitors 2.5 setting, and target 2.2. What does your x34s 2.2 gamma setting read as when you run an uncalibrated report in DisplayCal? Is there much deviation between what's being reported and what you set it at on the monitor ?
> 
> In the interactive display i only had to change red and green by one value to hit 0.2 deviation from target. From 50/50/50 to 51/51/50. Which was a great result out of the box.
> 
> DisplayCal showed that i achieved a 98%+ Srgb result after calibrating, which is superb imo but this does not reflect the grayscale discoloration/banding i'm seeing.
> 
> I'm thinking the gamma shift being applied by the profile to hit the target is causing it to happen.
> 
> It would be nice if you could share your DisplayCal settings along with which correction setting you used and the device used to calibrate.
> And are you using Windows 10 creators? I've read a few people say that the latest update is causing issues with banding.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Sorry for the late reply, i dont notice any banding on that image, i can see a couple very faint lines in the dark if i really look closely but i see those on all my 3 different IPS screens (with or without the DispCal profile), no discoloration either.

Is this what you see in Dying Light?: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/815189/geforce-900-series/noticeable-color-banding-in-gradients-/post/4838807/#4838807

If so, this was a problem with the very early X34's and should be RMA'd.

Dont have my Colormunki Smile at hand atm but i used the default settings too, only changed the backlight to White LED and white point to 6500K.

Yes i use Windows 10 Pro latest version.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Yeah I see just that, but the thing is I've read around a few forums that it's because the panel is 8 bit and it's losing Color during calibration. As I'm trying to target 2.2 gamma wheres my monitor is 2.0 gamma native, that gamma shift could be causing it to be more visible - which is apparently the norm with nvidia cards which don't dither. Have you checked Dying Light yourself to see there is no banding? None at all?

And thanks for your reply.

Aside, is there anybody else who has played dying light with this screen and notices no banding when looking directly up? I would love to see a screenshot of the sky without banding before sending it in for rma.


----------



## Nachoooo

Its 8bit+FRC though, so while not a true 10bit that would make it really smooth there is still some dithering applied on the gradients while hardly noticable if you look very close, offcourse it shouldnt be as bad as our 8bit (without FRC) VA counterparts like the Omen X35 etc..

Dont have Dying Light anymore though so i cant check, can you take a photo of that lagon gradient picture while shown on your screen? or just make a fullscreen black to white gradient in photoshop for example.

Havent looked into the gamma shift though, will do that one of these days.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> Its 8bit+FRC though, so while not a true 10bit that would make it really smooth there is still some dithering applied on the gradients while hardly noticable if you look very close, offcourse it shouldnt be as bad as our 8bit (without FRC) VA counterparts like the Omen X35 etc..
> 
> Dont have Dying Light anymore though so i cant check, can you take a photo of that lagon gradient picture while shown on your screen? or just make a fullscreen black to white gradient in photoshop for example.
> 
> Havent looked into the gamma shift though, will do that one of these days.


To be honest it's not as bad as compared to my previous monitor, which was 8bit ips (pls) - without frc. I'm finding it difficult to capture the banding with my iphone 6 camera - as it's mostly the darker tones so it won't be worth me posting a photo.

The only reason I was concerned and posted to begin with was that fact that I didn't see TftCentral or Toms Hardware mention experiencing banding "after" calibrating the x34 (other than an early batch of x34's with the blue gradient banding issue which was apparently fixed via firmware).

I fired up Battlefield One and didn't see any banding other than when in the Desert map (blue sky revealed some minor quantization), and it wasn't that bad to be honest. Still its a great monitor, and I'll try to not let it bother me.


----------



## amang

Just got my X34 two days ago. This unit is from January 2017 production batch. Very minimum BLB at the top right corner. And it overclocks instantly to 100Hz without any fuss. Nothing to complain so far.


Spoiler: Slightly nsfw :P















And I received another attractive offer to replace this X34 to Asus PG348Q. This really got me thinking whether I should replace it.


----------



## d1rty

After going through 4 ASUS PG279Q's in the space of a year I decided to buy the X34A. Perfect first time! Almost no backlight bleed, stable at 100hz and no scan lines.. perfect! The monitor was smaller that I was expecting though.


----------



## NilExitus

Nice, congrats. I too was desensitized by the size of the monitor fairly quick, guess my expectations were widened.
There's always the Dell Ultrawide 38 inch monitor, but it is fifteen hundred and no g sync.
Alternatively, Acer has the XR382CQK which is really a predator X38, with free sync. Next year the X38P might arrive.


----------



## Snakecharmed

The monitor was exactly as large as I expected, but I did a lot of measuring with the published dimensions and bought speaker stands a month ahead of the X34 in preparation of making it work. I don't have room for anything larger.


----------



## NilExitus

Very stylish, Snakecharmed. What lamp and speakers are you using? Also, is that the stock stand that came with your X34?


----------



## NilExitus

Enjoy DMC 5.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Very stylish, Snakecharmed. What lamp and speakers are you using? Also, is that the stock stand that came with your X34?


Thanks. The lamp is a Brightech Kuler Sky LED. Using the power switch on the body, it's a 3000K white light. 3500K white, manual, and automatic color-changing options are controlled by Bluetooth. It also has a speaker mode which looks cool synced to music, and amazingly, no Amazon review of this lamp mentioned that feature at the time I bought it. The only thing it doesn't do is ambient sync with the monitor.

The speakers are the Wharfedale Diamond 10.0 and the stand is from my old Dell 2707WFP. I made it a point to keep the stand because I like its black glass and aluminum styling which goes with the Diamond 10.0 (piano black and aluminum) and the speaker stands (piano black and glass). The bottom lighting on the X34 illuminating the monitor stand turned out to be a nice effect too. The shape of the VESA mount on the X34 allows most Dell monitor stands to fit.

I also installed a custom USB RGB controller and RGB LED strip in my old Flexiglow X-Raider mousepad because some of the original blue LEDs in the mousepad were dim or burned out. I didn't have any success soldering new loose RGB LEDs to the old PCB because the circuit design was causing the color fading to become erratic with more than two LEDs regardless of which resistor value I used, so I just ripped out the entire thing and put the controller and LED strip in there instead. The edge lighting is also more evenly distributed in person than in the picture. Way more stylish and much less expensive than a Razer Firefly or Corsair Polaris.


----------



## NilExitus

Very cool setup, Snakecharmed. Going to purchase one of those Brightech LED; that is an amazing lamp.
I'm kind of stuck as far as speakers go, I've been using the Logitech G51, 5.1 setup for years. I was going to upgrade to a newer set, but nothing really stands out. Those Wharfedale are pricey for individual speakers!


----------



## Snakecharmed

The lamp is pretty cool I must say. I don't play around with it as much now as I did when I first got it, but the slow color fade effect is a lot nicer as a morning light instead of the brighter white. I stumbled upon it while browsing Amazon, because I mainly just wanted a 3000K LED torchiere to give me ample indirect lighting over the computer desk. RGB LEDs for a minimal price premium over a regular LED torchiere? Sold. The Bluetooth app works decently. I tried to install it on my tablet it as well, but that was a no-go. Phone only.

As for speakers, there are plenty of more affordable options out there that also sound good. I decided on these Wharfedales due to space and design requirements as well as wanting something that would go well with the rest of my audio setup.

Also, to try to stay on topic for anyone else reading, I will say that I had to do some photo touch-up the other day on the X34 to expand a white but not solid #FFFFFF white background of a portrait. It was wonderful to not constantly shift my seating position and look side-to-side to make sure that the colors weren't shifting. It was easy to see the difference between solid #FFFFFF and ambient noise in the photo which was approximately between #F8F8F8 and #FFFFFF. This is one of the major reasons why I ruled out the AOC AG352UCG and went with the X34. This monitor may not be advertised for professional color-critical use, but it's pretty good for not spending professional money, especially after calibration.


----------



## d1rty

Yes, that's a very cool setup. I'll post a pic of mine (standing desk) once i've given my study a bit of a clean up.


----------



## Snaporz

Any idea how much I can sell mine for used? Purchased last November new, runs at 100hz, etc etc. If anyone browsing this is in Northern VA and in the market...PM me.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Used ones were going for $850-900 shipped a month ago.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> Used ones were going for $850-900 shipped a month ago.


That's a good place to start. Thank you!


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> That's a good place to start. Thank you!


Given the relatively high supply, I'd say $850 w/shipping. $750, local.


----------



## -terabyte-

A new one was going for €999 on Amazon.it a few days ago. Used ones should be going for even less at this point I guess.


----------



## WASD17

HI all,

New forum member here and first post!

So I just bought a new X34 from Amazon which arrived last friday, everything seemed to work ok but a few observations I noticed.

1. It OCs to 100hz with no flicker in use however while just sitting there I have seen the screen blink on occasion.
2. I have BLB/IPS Glow in the four corners, its not over the top but far from flawless
3. Using frame rate tests I notice the tests will lock on 100hz but show numerous interruptions of 1 or 2+ dropping to 98 for a second
4. I can hear minimal whine when I get close to the screen, was able to confirm after noticing a high pitch noise in a quiet room and then turning the display on and off.

** Here is the odd part, I just received the display from Amazon on July 28th yet my date build on the box shows November 2016??

Is this abnormal and should I consider a swap, I find it odd they shipped me a year old monitor this late in 2017?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## PowerSlide

thinking of buying one as there is slight price drop where i live

but buying one is like a gamble? even it's out for so long now the QC is still questionable?


----------



## NilExitus

Powerslide, I would definitely purchase it from a place you have at least 2 weeks to return it if necessary. Each screen has the potential for many problems, but I've had mine for four months now and it's fantastic. Give it a shot and let us now how it goes, goodluck!


----------



## PowerSlide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Powerslide, I would definitely purchase it from a place you have at least 2 weeks to return it if necessary. Each screen has the potential for many problems, but I've had mine for four months now and it's fantastic. Give it a shot and let us now how it goes, goodluck!


where i live no return though, but acer do provide 3 years on-site warranty which from feedback i read it's quite good

cost a lot of money, like paying 4 to 5 times compare to US and EU..which i have to think hard before dumping my money on it


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Hi guys,

Can all of you who have the x34 / x34a try something, it wont take a second.

In Windows 10, scroll the list of programs in the start menu up and down at speed (scroll wheel highlights it more), can you see vsync like tearing, that kinda look like cuts in the text at the same place each time? A bit like how a tear would look without vsync. Concentrate on one section with your eyes, it may become more apparent.

Is this the scanline issue people were talking about?

Thanks


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Can all of you who have the x34 / x34a try something, it wont take a second.
> 
> In Windows 10, scroll the list of programs in the start menu up and down at speed (scroll wheel highlights it more), can you see vsync like tearing, that kinda look like cuts in the text at the same place each time? A bit like how a tear would look without vsync. Concentrate on one section with your eyes, it may become more apparent.
> 
> Is this the scanline issue people were talking about?
> 
> Thanks


I have no such issue.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I have no such issue.


I see it when the refresh rate is set to above 50hz, the smoother the scrolling is the more obvious the dark lines appear to be. To compare, I checked my other 60hz monitor and it doesn't happen with that one.


----------



## VeerK

what cable are you using, hdmi or displayport? have you properly set the monitor to 100hz and nvidia control panel to 100hz?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> what cable are you using, hdmi or displayport? have you properly set the monitor to 100hz and nvidia control panel to 100hz?


DisplayPort cable that was bundled with the monitor, I always match the refresh rate to the monitors setting, i.e. 100hz overclock on the monitor and 100hz refresh rate in the display settings.

It's more noticeable when there's a plain white opaque background behind the start menu (no transparency)
If you can't see it, hide the icons on the desktop and select a plain white background. Scroll up and down at varying speeds.

Surely I can't be the only one?


----------



## VeerK

Your panel must be defective, I can't reproduce your issue at all. Perhaps you can make a video depicting the issue?


----------



## matti2

Just got replace unit. Old one flickered on top of the screen, mostly when fps changed or goes low.
New december 2016 manuufactured x34a is little bit better but flicker too...


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Your panel must be defective, I can't reproduce your issue at all. Perhaps you can make a video depicting the issue?


I've tried to capture it using my iphone 6 camera using slow mo (120fps)

Please click this link - https://giphy.com/gifs/Wsp88jEZT4d2w

Notice theres a black line that scrolls through the white text vertically - yet it appears static to me. Its mostly visible when light text is on a dark background.

If you can't see it, concentrate on one spot, keep your eyes still, don't follow the text as it scrolls. You should see it in your peripheral vision. It appears to be overshoot that scrolls upwards.

All overdrive options on the monitor show it equally, changing the setting does nothing.

I found if i slightly blur my eyes and focus in a way as to see behind a 3d stereogram picture (to reveal the shape) the lines are more focused.


----------



## pheryllt

Hello, So I recently bought 3 Acer Predator X34s and im just going to start by saying I love them. However....I have an issue with one of them.

So when I set them up the first thing I did was set all of them to overclock to 100hz. Now 2 of them are solid and have no issues, but the 3rd flashes black and shows input for a split second about 1-2 times a min. I have looked up this problem and have found a lot of discussion on this problem. Most of the discussion is that sometimes the Acer monitors cant achieve a stable 100hz overclock. That said I tried to bring down the OC in 5hz increments all the way down to 75hz yet it still flashes black, it seems it is only stable with no OC.

Now this isn't a deal breaker as I don't have any intention of using nVidia Surround, and my center primary display is solid and the only monitor I plan to game on, but for the price it is somewhat annoying.

So my question to all of the X34 owners out there. Has anyone had this issue with their monitor and if so found a solution? Or is this just a case of a bad OC?


----------



## NilExitus

Pheryllt, you should return the monitor and get a new one. Why waste money on a flawed screen?
Edit: Also some people say it could be the display port cord that comes with the screen, so you could try swapping it out for a new one, but I doubt it.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> what cable are you using, hdmi or displayport? have you properly set the monitor to 100hz and nvidia control panel to 100hz?
> 
> 
> 
> DisplayPort cable that was bundled with the monitor, I always match the refresh rate to the monitors setting, i.e. 100hz overclock on the monitor and 100hz refresh rate in the display settings.
> 
> It's more noticeable when there's a plain white opaque background behind the start menu (no transparency)
> If you can't see it, hide the icons on the desktop and select a plain white background. Scroll up and down at varying speeds.
> 
> Surely I can't be the only one?
Click to expand...

I think it's more like screen tearing. I've seen it while scrolling in chrome.


----------



## pheryllt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Pheryllt, you should return the monitor and get a new one. Why waste money on a flawed screen?
> Edit: Also some people say it could be the display port cord that comes with the screen, so you could try swapping it out for a new one, but I doubt it.


I was hoping to avoid the headache of returning it but if I must I will. Also i'm not using the Displayport cable that came with the monitor, the thing about running 3 of these beasts is the farthest one needs a rather generous length of cable. That said the other 2 are running off that same cable without issue.


----------



## Nicholars

Does anyone have issues with the buttons? For example they will click twice which will select then deselect etc. sometimes it can be hard to use the menus because the buttons do not work properly. Do you get this?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

I would love to know if anyone is seeing the same as I do. Enabling the overclock mode (even at 60hz) causes black levels to raise.

If any x34/x34a owners have the time, please open up the Lagom black level test here http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php

Turn on overclock via the monitor, set monitor to 60hz observe the black levels
Disable the overclock, (should default to 60hz)

Any difference?


----------



## lakej

http://imgur.com/a/lLWyi



Keep or return?

Image in post is 100% - first in link is 35% (might be 65, i forgot) and middle is 0%.

The angle on the first makes the colours shine through more I suppose. The one in this post is very true to eye - however it won't be that bright during normal use.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Has anyone gone from a 1440p gsync 144hz+ monitor to a 3440x1440 gsync high refresh rate monitor? Thoughts? Happy with upgrade? Debating upgrading from a xb271hu to the x34


----------



## ciukas

Proud new owner of the X34a. Manufactured date March 2017.

I've been on the fence because I think the DPI simply isnt high enough yet for me to make the switch but a casual visit to the local computer store (in Asia) advertised brand new X34As for only $999 + cash discount. I thought they must be a catch but a closer inspection of the monitor showed a March 2017 manufactured date, and an instore testing of my monitor showed no flaws at all except for the corner backlight bleed common in this thread. It's was simply too good a deal to pass up.

I had never seen an ultrawide in person till a few days ago so I was a little shocked at how seductive the 21:9 ratio in a 34" factor really is... it's quite smth to behold.

My laptop (Aw17 R4, 1080GTX) has a 4k screen with 100% Adobe RGB. DPI is 259 so coming from that, the X34, at 100 DPI, is significantly less sharp and less color vivid than my 17" 4k. I don't see individual pixel from my viewing distance (about an arm's length) but the adage that not making out pixels at a certain distance is the same as hi res "retina" simply doesnt apply to my case. Still, I do not regret my purchase at all, and am settling very well with the X34a, it's a delight.

I took off the matte coating from my 17" display and was extremely pleased by how much more vivid the colors look. Like a 'veil' was lifted off the image, quite literally in fact..

Has anyone ever attempted to remove the anti glare coating from the X34? I have a feeling I will very much prefer the more eye popping visuals. Also I dont really mind it affecting the resale value.

PS. Both my laptop display and the X34 are properly calibrated w the Spyder Pro 5.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukas*
> 
> Proud new owner of the X34a. Manufactured date March 2017.
> 
> I've been on the fence because I think the DPI simply isnt high enough yet for me to make the switch but a casual visit to the local computer store (in Asia) advertised brand new X34As for only $999 + cash discount. I thought they must be a catch but a closer inspection of the monitor showed a March 2017 manufactured date, and an instore testing of my monitor showed no flaws at all except for the corner backlight bleed common in this thread. It's was simply too good a deal to pass up.
> 
> I had never seen an ultrawide in person till a few days ago so I was a little shocked at how seductive the 21:9 ratio in a 34" factor really is... it's quite smth to behold.
> 
> My laptop (Aw17 R4, 1080GTX) has a 4k screen with 100% Adobe RGB. DPI is 259 so coming from that, the X34, at 100 DPI, is significantly less sharp and less color vivid than my 17" 4k. I don't see individual pixel from my viewing distance (about an arm's length) but the adage that not making out pixels at a certain distance is the same as hi res "retina" simply doesnt apply to my case. Still, I do not regret my purchase at all, and am settling very well with the X34a, it's a delight.
> 
> I took off the matte coating from my 17" display and was extremely pleased by how much more vivid the colors look. Like a 'veil' was lifted off the image, quite literally in fact..
> 
> Has anyone ever attempted to remove the anti glare coating from the X34? I have a feeling I will very much prefer the more eye popping visuals. Also I dont really mind it affecting the resale value.
> 
> PS. Both my laptop display and the X34 are properly calibrated w the Spyder Pro 5.


IMO you made the right call.

IMO the thing about the X34 is that is doesn't have any debilitating drawbacks outside of price. It's got great size, ok DPI , good refresh, good response, ok color/contrast and decent aesthetics, Most monitors are "bad" at at least one of those things. We won't be getting an UW above 1440p for the foreseeable future (200hz w/HDR is the only upgrade, and that is late this year if not next year). 5160x2160 would also be a PIA to drive at anything above 100Hz (1.125x [email protected]). You'll need big Volta for that.


----------



## ciukas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> IMO you made the right call.
> 
> IMO the thing about the X34 is that is doesn't have any debilitating drawbacks outside of price. It's got great size, ok DPI , good refresh, good response, ok color/contrast and decent aesthetics, Most monitors are "bad" at at least one of those things. We won't be getting an UW above 1440p for the foreseeable future (200hz w/HDR is the only upgrade, and that is late this year if not next year). 5160x2160 would also be a PIA to drive at anything above 100Hz (1.125x [email protected]). You'll need big Volta for that.


Yes thank you, I think so too. I am very much enjoying the extra real estate which makes it less fatiguing in general use. I really do miss the razor sharp texts of the 4k 17" 259 DPI but it's a bonus not to have to deal with improper scaling with some apps.

I think you're on point about the attributes of the X34a. It's an excellent all rounder. My complaints are less aimed at the monitor itself and more at the state of monitor resolution atm. From what I've read, my understanding is that most posters would prefer to see manufacturers and the industry to obsess less with resolution and to focus more on vivid colors like OLED and HDR tech, and high refresh rates. Certainly I already miss the more vivid colors on my laptop display, the X34 seems slightly washed in comparison. But at a size of 34" in a 21:9 ratio, I simply can't wait to see the equivalent of having a 260 DPI in such a display. That is actually the equivalent of slightly greater than 8K on a 34".... so we are quite far away, maybe 5-7 years? Till then I shall be enjoying my X34 for quite a while







)


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Has anyone gone from a 1440p gsync 144hz+ monitor to a 3440x1440 gsync high refresh rate monitor? Thoughts? Happy with upgrade? Debating upgrading from a xb271hu to the x34


I have. No regrets, do it


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukas*
> 
> Yes thank you, I think so too. I am very much enjoying the extra real estate which makes it less fatiguing in general use. I really do miss the razor sharp texts of the 4k 17" 259 DPI but it's a bonus not to have to deal with improper scaling with some apps.
> 
> I think you're on point about the attributes of the X34a. It's an excellent all rounder. My complaints are less aimed at the monitor itself and more at the state of monitor resolution atm. From what I've read, my understanding is that most posters would prefer to see manufacturers and the industry to obsess less with resolution and to focus more on vivid colors like OLED and HDR tech, and high refresh rates. Certainly I already miss the more vivid colors on my laptop display, the X34 seems slightly washed in comparison. But at a size of 34" in a 21:9 ratio, I simply can't wait to see the equivalent of having a 260 DPI in such a display. That is actually the equivalent of slightly greater than 8K on a 34".... so we are quite far away, maybe 5-7 years? Till then I shall be enjoying my X34 for quite a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Right now there is nothing with G-sync and good color. Then late next year we should see LG OLED/HDR TVs with HDMI 2.1 w/variable refresh rate and 4K 120hz. And since the upcoming 3400x1440 200hz HDR monitor coming later this year/early next year is VA, I'm not holding out hope it will have good HDR implementation.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Has anyone gone from a 1440p gsync 144hz+ monitor to a 3440x1440 gsync high refresh rate monitor? Thoughts? Happy with upgrade? Debating upgrading from a xb271hu to the x34


I had the same 2 monitors. The X34 blows it away hands down. The extra gamimg real estate you gain in the ultra wide is eye opening. Going back to a normal screen feels like I'm wearing horse blinders!


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Has anyone gone from a 1440p gsync 144hz+ monitor to a 3440x1440 gsync high refresh rate monitor? Thoughts? Happy with upgrade? Debating upgrading from a xb271hu to the x34


I have both an XB271HU and the X34 and I prefer the X34 for gaming and widescreen optimized movies. I usually just use the XB271HU for web browsing, streaming, and extra screen real estate.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Has anyone gone from a 1440p gsync 144hz+ monitor to a 3440x1440 gsync high refresh rate monitor? Thoughts? Happy with upgrade? Debating upgrading from a xb271hu to the x34


I Went from a BenQ 1080p 24 inch 144hz to the X34A I was wowed by the colours, I did not not really care for the extra width on the screen, But there is one major thing and that was the 100hz.. I noticed that straight away everything looked a lot more blurry when gaming while turning etc, I sent it back and went for a ViewSonic XG2703-GS not looked back, If you like your higher Hz I would strongly suggest waiting for something else coming out with higher than 100Hz if you would like to go ultrawide.


----------



## pillerthriller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukas*
> 
> Has anyone ever attempted to remove the anti glare coating from the X34? I have a feeling I will very much prefer the more eye popping visuals. Also I dont really mind it affecting the resale value.


I tried to remove the anti-glare but it did not go that well.
It is glued with a non water based glue so i could not get it off, i would really like to been able to remove it because i used a glossy monitor before this and i can really tell the difference, sharpness, color and brightness is not as good on this one with anti-glare filter.


----------



## lakej

Where in the mother**** can I buy a 2 metre long good quality Displayport Cable?

I'd pay 60euro inc shipping to Sweden.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Look for the Accell UltraAV line. I bought the 3m length from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CD1FB4E


----------



## Somasonic

Anyone have any info on the X34*CK* variant? It's started popping up here and all the specs are generic X34 ones so I'm wondering what the difference (if any) is. Is it a newer model or an older one, etc? Thanks.


----------



## lakej

Looks like it's only 1.2?

I have a 3m cable from a respected brand with better on sheet specs and it can't even drive the monitor.
It's 1.2(a?).


----------



## Snakecharmed

It may be listed as DP 1.2, but it works well and has been highly recommended in this thread. I've had no issues with this cable and my X34 at 100 Hz.


----------



## pillerthriller

anyone tried to remove the anti-glare filter with a heat gun?


----------



## jologskyblues

Will replacing the stock DP cable with a certified one like the Accell UltraAV get rid of the visible horizontal line artifacts when the X34 is overclocked?


----------



## PowerSlide

got mine today

manufactured in May 2017, no dead pixel, oc to 100Hz, blb is alright to me and didnt hear any coil whine

great so far only a couple of hours using


----------



## iAlwaysFail

Hey where did you happen to buy your x34? Hopefully you from the UK.

If not, can someone who has bought from the UK let me know what shop they bought it from and when and what manufacturing date you received please! And probably price too lol

Thanks!


----------



## PowerSlide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAlwaysFail*
> 
> Hey where did you happen to buy your x34? Hopefully you from the UK.
> 
> If not, can someone who has bought from the UK let me know what shop they bought it from and when and what manufacturing date you received please! And probably price too lol
> 
> Thanks!


im from Malaysia though, so far after 1 day it's perfect also got a acer predator mouse as free gift


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Just to point out, the oc mode on your x34/x34a may be degrading the color/black levels/image quality by a substantial amount.

I did a test.. This is using Lagom's black level test @ http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php

My Acer x34a, overclock mode turned on (60hz - 100hz), notice the top line of boxes they're very bright, (my iphone camera has increased the brightness a little) [image attached] :



When overclock mode is turned off (60hz), this is how it looks [image attached] :



Just to point out to the untrained eye, the second image is correct.

The problem : There's a huge increase in gamma brightness with OC turned on (regardless of refresh rate) as you can see above.

My x34a - _Oc mode on : Gamma = 1.95, Oc mode off : Gamma = 2.11.._

Basically, overclock mode turned on somehow causes the monitors profile to change drastically. I tried to correct this with a I1 Display Pro colorimeter, to no avail. I've played with the monitors gamma setting, but there's no match to how it looks without oc mode off. Even calibrated, the whole screen has a slightly washed out look with oc mode turned on. Black levels @ 60hz oc mode turned off were reported at 0.08, with oc turned on they were increased to 0.12. Quite a difference.

*
How to test your own x34 for oc on/off gamma change :*

Open the X34 menu, set overclock mode to off apply and reboot. Look at

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php

Keep the page open, open the X34 menu, set overclock mode to on apply and reboot.

Spot the difference.. Is there a surge in brightness to the black levels with oc turned on?

- - -

The image quality in games with overclock mode turned off looks vibrant and beautiful. If you're only maxing out at 60hz with your rig @ 3440 x 1440 due to your cpu/gpu holding you back, you may want to turn the overclock mode to off. This will ensure that the overclock mode on the x34 isn't downgrading your experience.

This may not affect everbody's x34, but it's worth a moment of your time so you know if your x34 is affected. It's known that oc'ing can cause gamma shifts and image degradation, but it's worth pointing out to those who don't.

I've read quite a few posts around net, people complaining that their x34 has a washed out look. This may very well explain it. (As well as gamma being too bright at its native setting).

If you own a Asus pg348q you can also test this on your screen, as it uses the same Lg panel as the x34.


----------



## jamov

So, I went and got one of these beasts, Manufactured on May 2017.

Mixed results on the lottery:

+ The BLB amount is acceptable for me. It's noticeable on 100% black screen, but so far hasn't bothered me in normal desktop/gaming use
+ No dead/bright pixels
+ Can't see scanlines, but I'm not 100% sure how to spot them. I've tried on desktop, and in-game with various color areas from dark to grey, to bright
+ Games feel really smooth with G-Sync









- There's (barely) audible, occasional coil whine above 60Hz. It's not always there, for example if I go to: http://www.lightbleedtest.com and enter fullscreen mode, I can't hear it.
I can barely hear the whine if I'm not wearing headphones, and concentrate on it. Otherwise my tinnitus covers the whine noise..









Has anyone kept their unit which has coil whine?
Does it get worse (or better) over time?
How common issue is the coil whine?
I think I might be able to live with this amount whine, if it doesn't get worse over time. I can always run 60Hz on desktop and get silence. Run 100Hz in games, where other sounds will cover pretty much everything else around me.

What else should I test before making the final decision? I have 32 days return guarantee on this one, but I'd like to take no longer than a week to decide, if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> So, I went and got one of these beasts, Manufactured on May 2017.
> 
> Mixed results on the lottery:
> 
> + The BLB amount is acceptable for me. It's noticeable on 100% black screen, but so far hasn't bothered me in normal desktop/gaming use
> + No dead/bright pixels
> + Can't see scanlines, but I'm not 100% sure how to spot them. I've tried on desktop, and in-game with various color areas from dark to grey, to bright
> + Games feel really smooth with G-Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - There's (barely) audible, occasional coil whine above 60Hz. It's not always there, for example if I go to: http://www.lightbleedtest.com and enter fullscreen mode, I can't hear it.
> I can barely hear the whine if I'm not wearing headphones, and concentrate on it. Otherwise my tinnitus covers the whine noise..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone kept their unit which has coil whine?
> Does it get worse (or better) over time?
> How common issue is the coil whine?
> I think I might be able to live with this amount whine, if it doesn't get worse over time. I can always run 60Hz on desktop and get silence. Run 100Hz in games, where other sounds will cover pretty much everything else around me.
> 
> What else should I test before making the final decision? I have 32 days return guarantee on this one, but I'd like to take no longer than a week to decide, if I'm going to keep it.


I got a certified refurb from Nov or Oct 2016 and it seems like it is pretty similar. I have wine, but it's honestly not that bad. My power strip and laptop charger both make more noise. Honestly, BLB, scan lanes, dead pixels and/or a terrible overclock are the biggest issues. If you dodged all of those, keep your unit.


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I got a certified refurb from Nov or Oct 2016 and it seems like it is pretty similar. I have wine, but it's honestly not that bad. My power strip and laptop charger both make more noise. Honestly, BLB, scan lanes, dead pixels and/or a terrible overclock are the biggest issues. If you dodged all of those, keep your unit.


You're making my unit sound pretty good







(pun might be intented)

If I'm keeping this, I'm going to need a display arm, or a stand for it. 80cm (32") deep desk just doesn't have enough depth for the legs. Do you guys recommend Ergotron MX for this monitor, and in general? Or would some other arm/stand be better? Has anyone tried the "AmazonBasics Single Monitor Display Mounting Arm" with X34, or with equally heavy display?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Has anybody connected a ps4 to their x34?

Yesterday for the first time I connected my x34a via hdmi to my ps4 (included cable), ps4 detected it as limited rgb. I changed to full rgb and the whole image is crushed (black crush).. Gamma/contrast settings does not change the black crush at all. When I set the ps4 to its default limited rgb, there's no black crush, but the colors are not as nice.

Full range rgb via ps4 (tested in ps4 web browser)


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Has anybody connected a ps4 to their x34?
> 
> Yesterday for the first time I connected my x34a via hdmi to my ps4 (included cable), ps4 detected it as limited rgb. I changed to full rgb and the whole image is crushed (black crush).. Gamma/contrast settings does not change the black crush at all. When I set the ps4 to its default limited rgb, there's no black crush, but the colors are not as nice.
> 
> Full range rgb via ps4 (tested in ps4 web browser)


Does it look worse than this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlrBdihp6r0


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> Does it look worse than this?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlrBdihp6r0


I don't see any issues with that footage other than people mentioning the black bars on the sides.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> _snip_


Wouldn't you be able to correct this since the X34A has adjustable Gamma in the OSD? Mine is always set to the lower value, even at 100hz blacks are as deep as ever, I didn't notice any change.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

As I always calibrate my monitors using a hardware colorimeter for my pc, first thing i thought of was adjusting on gamma and contrast and even brightness - as you cant use software calibration for the ps4, but nope, it makes no difference to the black squares (in the image) which are completely crushed. It only adjusts the brightness of the black squared which are visible.

As mentioned in earlier posts, this may very well be related to how the x34 handles overclocking, relative to my experience. Apparently the norm for hdmi on the x34 is 50hz. Ps4 seems to be telling the x34 to overclock to 60hz (which I cannot adjust on the ps4), and I cannot adjust oc on the monitor when it is running via hdmi. When I turn on the oc on my x34 when connected to my pc, it messes up the black level.

This all very well could be just a monitor software issue.

Trying to explain this to Ebuyer/Acer has been a nightmare. Ebuyer sent the monitor back to me saying it's not faulty. I contacted Acer and I'm having the monitor picked up tomorrow.

Just a word of warning, I don't recommend purchasing monitors from Ebuyer Uk. They are awful with returns. After I complained about the monitor having owned it 5 weeks they sent me to Acer, I disagreed and said it's their responsibility, they caved in. They collected the monitor and left me waiting for weeks, it took 2 phone calls, at the end of each phone call they said I would be updated within minutes - to not hear from them for days at a time.


----------



## xTesla1856

That's strange, since I have a PS3 hooked up to my X34A via a regular HDMI cable. On the PS3, I have "HDMI Deep Color" enabled and have never noticed any crushed blacks. Even in a dark game like TLOU I felt everything looked perfect. Could it be a PS4 issue?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> That's strange, since I have a PS3 hooked up to my X34A via a regular HDMI cable. On the PS3, I have "HDMI Deep Color" enabled and have never noticed any crushed blacks. Even in a dark game like TLOU I felt everything looked perfect. Could it be a PS4 issue?


When i connect my ps4 to an Asus pb278q monitor using the same hdmi cable there's no issues with the black level when using full range rgb. So I would say it's specific to the x34a.

I would like to hear from other ps4 owners who have one hooked up to an x34/x34a. When you use automatic rgb mode on the ps4, does it default to limited or full range?


----------



## matti2

Arma 3 on x34 players please help.
What is correct aspect ratio settings in video options? Auto stretch, auto non stretch or something else?


----------



## jamov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamov*
> 
> You're making my unit sound pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pun might be intented)
> 
> If I'm keeping this, I'm going to need a display arm, or a stand for it. 80cm (32") deep desk just doesn't have enough depth for the legs. Do you guys recommend Ergotron MX for this monitor, and in general? Or would some other arm/stand be better? Has anyone tried the "AmazonBasics Single Monitor Display Mounting Arm" with X34, or with equally heavy display?


I went with Ergotron MX, and it is awesome


----------



## matti2

Every now and then monitor flashes and detects display port without any reason.
This happens in desktop and sometimes in games like bf 3 or world of tanks.
System log shows this message "SDC_FORCE_MODE_ENUMERATION....".
Cable is high quality and no problems to keep up 100 refresh rate.
Weird..


----------



## NilExitus

Thanks to Jamov tipping the scale, I also decided to go with the Ergotron MX (was previously considering chancing the LX mount for height control).
Figured I would post some pictures for anyone who is curious about what it can do:


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Just to point out, the oc mode on your x34/x34a may be degrading the color/black levels/image quality by a substantial amount.
> 
> I did a test.. This is using Lagom's black level test @ http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
> 
> My Acer x34a, overclock mode turned on (60hz - 100hz), notice the top line of boxes they're very bright, (my iphone camera has increased the brightness a little) [image attached] :
> 
> 
> 
> When overclock mode is turned off (60hz), this is how it looks [image attached] :
> 
> 
> 
> Just to point out to the untrained eye, the second image is correct.
> 
> The problem : There's a huge increase in gamma brightness with OC turned on (regardless of refresh rate) as you can see above.
> 
> My x34a - _Oc mode on : Gamma = 1.95, Oc mode off : Gamma = 2.11.._
> 
> Basically, overclock mode turned on somehow causes the monitors profile to change drastically. I tried to correct this with a I1 Display Pro colorimeter, to no avail. I've played with the monitors gamma setting, but there's no match to how it looks without oc mode off. Even calibrated, the whole screen has a slightly washed out look with oc mode turned on. Black levels @ 60hz oc mode turned off were reported at 0.08, with oc turned on they were increased to 0.12. Quite a difference.
> 
> *
> How to test your own x34 for oc on/off gamma change :*
> 
> Open the X34 menu, set overclock mode to off apply and reboot. Look at
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
> 
> Keep the page open, open the X34 menu, set overclock mode to on apply and reboot.
> 
> Spot the difference.. Is there a surge in brightness to the black levels with oc turned on?
> 
> - - -
> 
> The image quality in games with overclock mode turned off looks vibrant and beautiful. If you're only maxing out at 60hz with your rig @ 3440 x 1440 due to your cpu/gpu holding you back, you may want to turn the overclock mode to off. This will ensure that the overclock mode on the x34 isn't downgrading your experience.
> 
> This may not affect everbody's x34, but it's worth a moment of your time so you know if your x34 is affected. It's known that oc'ing can cause gamma shifts and image degradation, but it's worth pointing out to those who don't.
> 
> I've read quite a few posts around net, people complaining that their x34 has a washed out look. This may very well explain it. (As well as gamma being too bright at its native setting).
> 
> If you own a Asus pg348q you can also test this on your screen, as it uses the same Lg panel as the x34.


I just tested this at 100hz and then again on no oc, looked exactly the same.


----------



## xTesla1856

Check if color output is set to Full(0-255) in nV Control Panel.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Color is set to rgb full. All good. Only flaw on my unit is the scanlines...damn those scanlines.


----------



## matti2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> Every now and then monitor flashes and detects display port without any reason.
> This happens in desktop and sometimes in games like bf 3 or world of tanks.
> System log shows this message "SDC_FORCE_MODE_ENUMERATION....".
> Cable is high quality and no problems to keep up 100 refresh rate.
> Weird..


"flickering" or DP port detect solved by shorter cable, 3 meters long should handle this monsta but it doesnt.. now back to original wire and all good.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> "flickering" or DP port detect solved by shorter cable, 3 meters long should handle this monsta but it doesnt.. now back to original wire and all good.


Weird, I use a 3m cable with mine and it's perfect. 100hz all day, no cutouts. Seems to depend on the quality of cable though, this one set me back about $45.


----------



## Axaion

sounds like you need a MONSTER(TM) DIAMOND CABLE.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> sounds like you need a MONSTER(TM) DIAMOND CABLE.


lol, a Club3D one did the trick for me


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hi All -

I am about to order a new monitor and am torn between the Z35P and the X34. The native 100Hz on the Z35P is the main selling point for that monitor. Plus the usual debate of VA vs IPS panels of course, (as I have used both and can live with either). I am leaning towards the Z35P, but I am just curious too hear if anyone has tried to OC this monitor higher than the 100Hz? By creating a custom resolution, along with a higher refresh rate, within the Nvidia Control Panel. I am interested to see if the X34 will OC to a stable 3440 x 1440 @120Hz or perhaps 144Hz?

Just wondering if anyone has tried that at all and if so what were your results - thanks.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, has anyone tried one of these screen protectors to counter the Matte coating on the x34 screens?

https://www.photodon.com/p/4097-01.html

The screen protectors are for the dell ultrasharp but I don't see why it couldn't be used for an x34.

The matte coating on these gaming monitors have always put me off. I made a few arcades using matte tn panels installed behind Plexiglas. Noticed that the Plexiglas over the matte tn screens made the screens have some "pop" they otherwise did not have. Guessing one of these protectors would have about the same affect for a x34.









Here is a list of the different coatings available.


----------



## Nihaan

Hello

I was wondering why is this monitor 200-300 usd cheaper than Asus PG348Q. Don't they use the same panel ? Is there a difference between them ? Is Asus better than Acer with their QA or is there another reason for the price difference ?

I'm planning to purchase either this one or Asus PG348Q... What would you suggest and why ?

Thanks


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I was wondering why is this monitor 200-300 usd cheaper than Asus PG348Q. Don't they use the same panel ? Is there a difference between them ? Is Asus better than Acer with their QA or is there another reason for the price difference ?
> 
> I'm planning to purchase either this one or Asus PG348Q... What would you suggest and why ?
> 
> Thanks


Guessing because the x34 is a year older and the Asus name carries more of a premium. I don't think I'd pay $1,300 for the Asus when the x34 is $300 less. I paid $1,300 for my x34


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Guessing because the x34 is a year older and the Asus name carries more of a premium. I don't think I'd pay $1,300 for the Asus when the x34 is $300 less. I paid $1,300 for my x34


Are they using exactly same panel model ? And which one of them has a better quality control ?

I remember going through a lot of Asus and Acer 2k monitors until i found a proper one. Is this still the case when it comes to blb, uniformity and other issues ? OR did they solve their issues and are they in a better state nowadays ?

If Asus offers a better panel or a better quality control with close to zero issues i wouldn't mind paying extra but if it is like a monitor lottery again... OH dear i am not sure if i can handle it one more time.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Are they using exactly same panel model ? And which one of them has a better quality control ?
> 
> I remember going through a lot of Asus and Acer 2k monitors until i found a proper one. Is this still the case when it comes to blb, uniformity and other issues ? OR did they solve their issues and are they in a better state nowadays ?
> 
> If Asus offers a better panel or a better quality control with close to zero issues i wouldn't mind paying extra but if it is like a monitor lottery again... OH dear i am not sure if i can handle it one more time.


As far as I know it's the same as it has always been.


----------



## Chargeit

The place with the screen protectors offer sample packs at $5 each shipped which also come with a $5 coupon for when you buy what you want. They also said they can custom cut the protectors at no extra cost.

*The sample packs
https://www.photodon.com/p/Sample-Films.html

I ordered a sample pact of the Crystal clear protectors. See how it looks.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> As far as I know it's the same as it has always been.


Then why do they have a huge price difference ?







It doesn't make sense unless one of them has better QC.

Obviously i would love to pay less but i don't want to experience another monitor lottery so i am trying to get some insight before i make my mind.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Then why do they have a huge price difference ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense unless one of them has better QC.
> 
> Obviously i would love to pay less but i don't want to experience another monitor lottery so i am trying to get some insight before i make my mind.


The name Asus sells gaming hardware.

Here is the owners club for the Asus,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591317/official-asus-rog-swift-pg348q-owners-club

Ask them how QC is holding up.


----------



## Nihaan

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016GNX4SE/

I'm a little confused... This is what i found on Amazon. Is this an Acer X34 or X34A ?

I'll place my order today and obviously i don't want to waste my money on the old model. Can someone confirm this please ?


----------



## Nihaan

Anyone else who purchased this monitor from Amazon recently ?

* How was your experience ?
* Did you receive a brand new unit or did you receive a returned product ?
* How is the Quality Control ?
* How many times did you have to return the monitor until you received one without issues ? and what issues did it have ?

I'm trying to make my mind between this monitor and ASUS Rog Swift PG348Q so i'd be so happy if you can answer these questions.

Thank you so much.


----------



## iNcontroL

Just got mine yesterday and I'm a little frustrated with the IPS Glow/BLB on a 1000 dollar Monitor. Everything else is great, no lines, no dead/stuck pixels, no coil whine, and overclocking to 100hz.

But I also play games like Divinity that actually have a lot of areas on the screen that are black, for instance when entering a room. And the IPS glow is noticeable. Especially since I prefer playing in a dark environment.

What do you guys think? Would I have a chance of getting a better one?

This is my monitor using an iPhone 7 camera with no adjustments to exposure.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday and I'm a little frustrated with the IPS Glow/BLB on a 1000 dollar Monitor. Everything else is great, no lines, no dead/stuck pixels, no coil whine, and overclocking to 100hz.
> 
> But I also play games like Divinity that actually have a lot of areas on the screen that are black, for instance when entering a room. And the IPS glow is noticeable. Especially since I prefer playing in a dark environment.
> 
> What do you guys think? Would I have a chance of getting a better one?
> 
> This is my monitor using an iPhone 7 camera with no adjustments to exposure.


I'd say that is about average. Your bottom left bleed is a little worse than normal. But the others are about what you can expect.

Honestly, I'd say you have about a 1/5 chance of getting a better sample, 1/5 getting a worse one, and 3/5 same.


----------



## NilExitus

Honestly that is too much bleed. I have maybe half that much (with 50,50 brightness/contrast), even then it can get annoying. I'd say do yourself the favor and swap it. Also you know Predator X35 is coming out? Its going to crush all the X34 specs.


----------



## xTesla1856

That's actually about in-line with recent batches of X34's. As always, you can exchange in hope for a better one, but you run the risk of receiving one with different issues (lines, OC, whine, etc).


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilExitus*
> 
> Honestly that is too much bleed. I have maybe half that much (with 50,50 brightness/contrast), even then it can get annoying. I'd say do yourself the favor and swap it. Also you know Predator X35 is coming out? Its going to crush all the X34 specs.


The X35 has no confirmed release date, it's been delayed over and over again and now they've delayed every other monitor that would have equivalent specs, I'd be surprised if it comes out before Q4 2018. I'm pretty sure the company making the panels are running into trouble with 3440x1440 at 200Hz and 4K at 144Hz. Also, FALD is not all it's cracked up to be and I foresee a lot of problems and complaints from early adopters.

Not only that but when it finally does come out it'll be at least 1500 and require something way more powerful than a 1080 Ti to take full advantage of. Even with 2x 980 Ti in SLI I can't achieve 100 Hz at max settings in a lot of games.So I don't see any point in waiting any longer. When the technology has matured and I build a new computer, I'll upgrade my monitors again.

As for the bleed on this one, I went ahead and ordered 2 more. I'll compare them and choose the best one to keep.


----------



## Chargeit

Your light bleed looks pretty standard. You could exchange your pictures for any of the others over 305 pages of this thread and no one would notice.


----------



## NilExitus

Yeah, maybe so, we'll see. Good call though! Hope you find ??? one.
Edit: Looking at your pictures again I notice the bottom image looks considerably better than the other. If you maneuver your camera around you'll notice IPS glow becomes very apparent.
Anyway, if the bottom left is that bad in person you might be able to find better, with some luck at least.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Anyone else who purchased this monitor from Amazon recently ?
> 
> * How was your experience ?
> * Did you receive a brand new unit or did you receive a returned product ?
> * How is the Quality Control ?
> * How many times did you have to return the monitor until you received one without issues ? and what issues did it have ?
> 
> I'm trying to make my mind between this monitor and ASUS Rog Swift PG348Q so i'd be so happy if you can answer these questions.
> 
> Thank you so much.


My purchase was April last yr. & it was from an Amazon reseller. Got a great unit with very minimal blb & oc to 100Hz w/o any issues.

No difference between this & the pg348q other than aesthetics

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thalgar

Hi all,

I've got a weird issue with my X34 which I have not seen anywhere else. If I run the panel in its normal state (60 Hz) with G-sync I get flickering on the top of the screen in most games, particularly strategy games like Total War and various Paradox titles. If I overclock the screen, however, the flickering disappears. I am aware of the problems with Gsync and flicker if the fps drops down low enough, but here the flicker comes at 50+ fps.

Normally this would be no problem. But due to the X34's scanline problem, which gets much better with the screen at 60 Hz, the ability to run it non-overclocked is sometimes handy in games which I can't run at more than 60 fps anyway.

Are there anyone else with a similar problem, or is this simply a fault with my particular screen?


----------



## skupples

Edit : wth is this slow black light flashing in 3D clocks?


----------



## skupples

i hate double posting, but does anyone have any advice for how to troubleshoot this random backlight flicker. It only happens in 3D clocks. This happens at 60hz, 100, & 120, so I don't think its an overclock issue.


----------



## asefsef

So I fixed the coil whine. (By sealing the front bezel) There's no buzzing at all now. June 2017 Manufacture date.

*Question is:*

1: *Do x34's with the coil whine fail sooner?* Or is it like graphics cards, where coil whine is just audio annoyance, no harm.
2: *Is it actually a "coil" whine?* It sure sounds different to graphics card high pitched coil whining noises.


----------



## st0necold

just got my x34 in today-- sold the xb270hu.

got a refurb from acer.com--

zero dead pixels, oc'ed to 100hz no problemo. Best piece of tech i've picked up in years--

Review: It's an XB270hu with a lot more real estate and it makes shooters seem like new games. Not really noticing the -44hz so it's nothing to worry about if someone was in my shoes and was considering a swap.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asefsef*
> 
> So I *fixed* the coil whine. (By sealing the front bezel) There's no buzzing at all now. June 2017 Manufacture date.
> 
> *Question is:*
> 
> 1: *Do x34's with the coil whine fail sooner?* Or is it like graphics cards, where coil whine is just audio annoyance, no harm.
> 2: *Is it actually a "coil" whine?* It sure sounds different to graphics card high pitched coil whining noises.


I would love to know how you did that, with step by step details if you have the time to share?

Thanks


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i hate double posting, but does anyone have any advice for how to troubleshoot this random backlight flicker. It only happens in 3D clocks. This happens at 60hz, 100, & 120, so I don't think its an overclock issue.


Whats up Skups! Long time no talk to. Can you describe the flicker a little more? Does it happen with Gsync & Vsync?


----------



## asefsef

edited.


----------



## asefsef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> I would love to know how you did that, with step by step details if you have the time to share?
> 
> Thanks


I cut strips of paper 6mm wide. and shoved it into the bottom bezel. 4 paper thickness plugged it enough that no matter how i put my ear to it, I cant hear the buzzing coil whine anymore.
My concern is whether it actually IS coil whine. And whatever it is, is it damaging long run.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whats up Skups! Long time no talk to. Can you describe the flicker a little more? Does it happen with Gsync & Vsync?


good evening my friend!

yeah, it happened with both, while G-sync was off in the NVCP. This is why I decided to return it... and it's replacement. I then found a 10bit 4k 32 inch from asus for over half off($600 from amazon). The person that returned it claims its scratched, but I'm pretty anal about vision stuff, n I see zero scratches. it however, has poor viewing angles. I have to be a good 3-4 feet away to enjoy it properly (kinda like the predator) which then defeats the purpose of 4k (kinda) i watched some 4K adult stuff today, that was hilarious. You can count sweat glands.

anyways, to describe it more since #2 hasn''t been returned yet - it it was even happening above 60FPS, and this was after plenty of burn in. I'm however using 2x dinky 1070s this time around, so i disabled SLI, n the issue persisted.

the good news is this!

I was able to get this 10 bit 4k and a 28 inch 4k for the same price as the predator, so now I can stream 4k to my 2017 shield pro!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> good evening my friend!
> 
> yeah, it happened with both, while G-sync was off in the NVCP. This is why I decided to return it... and it's replacement. I then found a 10bit 4k 32 inch from asus for over half off($600 from amazon). The person that returned it claims its scratched, but I'm pretty anal about vision stuff, n I see zero scratches. it however, has poor viewing angles. I have to be a good 3-4 feet away to enjoy it properly (kinda like the predator) which then defeats the purpose of 4k (kinda) i watched some 4K adult stuff today, that was hilarious. You can count sweat glands.
> 
> anyways, to describe it more since #2 hasn''t been returned yet - it it was even happening above 60FPS, and this was after plenty of burn in. I'm however using 2x dinky 1070s this time around, so i disabled SLI, n the issue persisted.
> 
> the good news is this!
> 
> I was able to get this 10 bit 4k and a 28 inch 4k for the same price as the predator, so now I can stream 4k to my 2017 shield pro!!


Nice I just scored a BF deal on a 32in 4K 75hz HDR VA monitor for $287. It's on the deal section here.

As far as your problem, if flicker is completely random it could just be a backlight issue with the monitor, or the Gsync module itself since it only happens in 3d clocks.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asefsef*
> 
> I cut strips of paper 6mm wide. and shoved it into the bottom bezel. 4 paper thickness plugged it enough that no matter how i put my ear to it, I cant hear the buzzing coil whine anymore.
> My concern is whether it actually IS coil whine. And whatever it is, is it damaging long run.


The coil whine I hear isn't so much a buzzing type sound "bzzzz" more of a "tiiiiiiing" high pitch noise. Is this what was coming from your monitor before you sealed the bezel, a tiing or a bzzz? Any chance of a pic or two?

Currently I can hear the coil whine at Currys Uk webpage, monitor brightness : 24. The contrast of black / white triggers the high pitch whistle.

Monitor date : August 2017

Thanks again.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nice I just scored a BF deal on a 32in 4K 75hz HDR VA monitor for $287. It's on the deal section here.
> 
> As far as your problem, if flicker is completely random it could just be a backlight issue with the monitor, or the Gsync module itself since it only happens in 3d clocks.


Nice! I'd return this one, but I like telling my artist friends about muh 10bits (I'm stupidly colorblind)


----------



## Yonsnad

Hello all.

Sorry if this is mentioned somewhere else, I looked through close to 50 pages in this thread and couldn't find anything, I have also googled extensively with no luck.

I am having a bit of trouble with the colours of my new x34. I have set up the brightness, RGB etc according too TFTCentral and attempted to use the ICC profile.

My problem is theICC profile when applied seems to do nothing, apposed to when I apply a different ICC profile on my second monitor I can see a drastic difference, am I doing something wrong?

Secondly I find the whites to have quite a grey tinge or tint to them, and the colours in general just don't look crisp. Is this to be expected?

Thanks for help.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonsnad*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> Sorry if this is mentioned somewhere else, I looked through close to 50 pages in this thread and couldn't find anything, I have also googled extensively with no luck.
> 
> I am having a bit of trouble with the colours of my new x34. I have set up the brightness, RGB etc according too TFTCentral and attempted to use the ICC profile.
> 
> My problem is theICC profile when applied seems to do nothing, apposed to when I apply a different ICC profile on my second monitor I can see a drastic difference, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Secondly I find the whites to have quite a grey tinge or tint to them, and the colours in general just don't look crisp. Is this to be expected?
> 
> Thanks for help.


Try increasing the brightness and playing with the contrast some. TFTCentral settings are too dull for my tastes.

If your usage isn't color sensitive you can increase the saturation some.

Try,

Brightness 60 - 70
Contrast 46
Saturation 106


----------



## arrow0309

Hi guys, any news on the X34P UM.CX0EE.P02?








That's all the info I've got lately:

https://www.acer.com/ac/de/CH/content/predator-model/UM.CX0EE.P02

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jacVXx9cUm0

https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/7m36k7/with_the_x34p_coming_out_soon_i_have_some/



https://item.jd.com/5686495.html


----------



## P3anutg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi guys, any news on the X34P UM.CX0EE.P02?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the info I've got lately:
> 
> https://www.acer.com/ac/de/CH/content/predator-model/UM.CX0EE.P02
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jacVXx9cUm0
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/7m36k7/with_the_x34p_coming_out_soon_i_have_some/
> 
> 
> 
> https://item.jd.com/5686495.html


I thought the X34p got canned?


----------



## arrow0309

Hmmm, I really don't know (that's what I really wanna find out), maybe they'll still gonna release a competitor for the Alienware.
What I've found regarding the "X34P" model number:

*- UM.CX0CN.P01*
This is the first "release":

https://www.inet.se/produkt/2212209/acer-34-x34p-g-sync-ips-curved-swivel-120hz
https://item.jd.com/5686495.html

- Then we have the *UM.CX0EE.P01* from the dutch Acer site:

https://www.acer.com/ac/nl/NL/content/predator-model/UM.CX0EE.P01

And in the end we "might" have an updated model, *UM.CX0EE.P02* (on the Acer's Swiss page):

https://www.acer.com/ac/de/CH/content/predator-model/UM.CX0EE.P02

Why this mystery, Acer?


----------



## arrow0309

Guys, one other thing (I'm still considering), about the "old" X34A.
I've found these Swiss guys one step ahead to any other country.

https://www.acer.com/ac/de/CH/content/predator-model/UM.CX0EE.A03

Noticed the revised *UM.CX0EE.A03* model (instead of the UM.CX0EE.A01)?

Everywhere here:

https://en.toppreise.ch/prod_464169.html

Nowhere i the UK (yet).
And on one shop only in DE:

https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/acer-predator-x34a-um-cx0ee-a01-a1428180.html
https://www.comstern.de/product-3a20135731.htm?parnr=12833019

Anyone knows something?


----------



## arrow0309

X34P Released in Australia PcCaseGear

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/41229/acer-predator-x34p-curved-34in-100hz-g-sync-ips-gaming-monitor

It seems it'll cost 1099 Euros in EU:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBJAmq-_QUI&feature=youtu.be&t=1m39s

I've recently bought a PG348Q however, still not dispatched nor available yet (from amazon.it for 998 euro shipped to UK), if this somehow won't ever come or will have issues than I'll go for the X34P.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

I have a question about Gsync.

When the x34s framerate monitor is turned on and you cap your framerate at say, 97 / 100 in rivatuner.. In a game, does the monitors fps counter (Acers own fps counter) sometimes do this?

97, 97. 95, *100*, 97, 97 ?

Even though i set the fps limit -3, it still hits 100fps for a second every now and then, which causes a micro freeze, like a long stutter, each time.

This happens a lot in Destiny 2 even if fps is capped to 97fps via the xml file.

As advised by Blurbusters website, Gsync and Vsync are both turned on in Nvidias control panel, vsync is disabled in game and framerate is capped -3.

I had an x34a replacement recently and I can't pinpoint if the Gsync module is playing up or if it's something else.

Anyone?


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> I have a question about Gsync.
> 
> When the x34s framerate monitor is turned on and you cap your framerate at say, 97 / 100 in rivatuner.. In a game, does the monitors fps counter (Acers own fps counter) sometimes do this?
> 
> 97, 97. 95, *100*, 97, 97 ?
> 
> Even though i set the fps limit -3, it still hits 100fps for a second every now and then, which causes a micro freeze, like a long stutter, each time.
> 
> This happens a lot in Destiny 2 even if fps is capped to 97fps via the xml file.
> 
> As advised by Blurbusters website, Gsync and Vsync are both turned on in Nvidias control panel, vsync is disabled in game and framerate is capped -3.
> 
> I had an x34a replacement recently and I can't pinpoint if the Gsync module is playing up or if it's something else.
> 
> Anyone?


Even with a frame rate cap it can still fluctuate, normal. Turn off vsync if you are using a frame rate cap, or try fastsync in ncp and no cap


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Is everybody using Overdrive set to "normal" to minimize ghosting/overshoot? I've been using that setting for a while as it passed the ufo test in my web browser. But for some reason, just recently, I'm now seeing overshoot (black shadow) glitches in Destiny 2 - when there is a stutter. On top of that I'm seeing a horizontal tearing line appear, and it scrolls upwards. But vsync is forced on.

This only happens when Overdrive is set to normal or extreme. I don't see any scrolling horizontal lines or overshoot when overdrive is off. However, turned off leads to motion being way too blurry.

Also it doesn't always happen, it may happen after say, 5 seconds, when there is a dip or fluctuation in framerate, be normal for a while then appear again.

What's odd is it only happens when my monitor is overclocked. Sadly, for now I'm using 60hz.










Destiny 2, overdrive set to normal, strafing left to right until the framerate dips -



I did try changing the overdrive setting to "Extreme" and to say the least, overshoot is out of this world - the image is ugly. But also, there are tearing lines everywhere that scroll upwards. Vsync forced on.

I've never seen this happen before.


----------



## umbrellatears

If anyone is looking for the predator x34 i am moving to different country and im not taking my pc with me. No scratch, no coil whine. no dead pixels Like new. in original box. Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## arrow0309

After about a year from my ex X34A and after (in roughly a month) I've already tested first the Z35P and then a ROG PG348Q (all new, the ROG is returning to amazon next week) I've finally made it getting myself a brilliant new Predator Z34P (from AcerStore.uk). 
Nice panel with only little bleeding and (sometimes) a bit of glow on black screens in dark ambient:










Much better than this one here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/7uj05a/would_x34p_work_with_gtx_980ti/

Finally happy but I still have to calibrate it properly.
Some pics:


----------



## Dr Mad

Your monitor has far less glow/bleed than my AW3418DW.

Do you have yellow hue? (yellowish white)

Also, what's that game?


----------



## arrow0309

Dr Mad said:


> Your monitor has far less glow/bleed than my AW3418DW.
> 
> Do you have yellow hue? (yellowish white)
> 
> Also, what's that game?


There is a little, sometimes (I suppose they share the same panel).
But only at certain angles and on black screen.
The game is the new Crytek's Hunt Showdown, in closed alpha for now.
The beta of the game will come out soon.


----------



## arrow0309

So, I've managed to do a proper calibration to my X34P using a brand new X-Rite i1 and the displaycal (I'm using everyday), it took a bit more than half an hour but I'm pretty happy with the results.
Made yesterday evening with little room light, the exact ambient I'm using every evening. 
Some details and pics here:

https://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?p=45363775&postcount=4025

Noticed that I was using the RGB of 42-42-46 settings of Techspot / Hardware Unboxed and now I'm using the R=47, G=44, B=46
Went from their calibration sett (no icc profile):

*Brightness 77
Contrast 50
Color Mode User: R=42, G=42, B=46
Gamma 1.9*

To actual:

*Brightness 72
Contrast 50
Color Mode User: R=47, G=44, B=46
Gamma 1.9*










However the Brightness I'm keeping it a bit less especially during the night time (at 50). 

Also made a video after the calibration (this morning) trying to show the (small) difference with or without the icc profile (during the video I'm clicking intermittently, every 2-3 sec on the calibration profile install preview within the displaycal):






Maybe from my S7 Edge to the final uploaded video some quality went away but in reality I can see the difference (the brighter, more washed out images corresponding to those without the icc profile).

I'm enclosing this icc colour profile that some of you may use it but I highly recommend to do a calibration yourself as well for better results.


----------



## arrow0309

*X34P new quick calibration*

Did another calibration this morning, a faster one, using the X-Rite i1's own software this time (i1Profiler) and chosen a 160nits this time which is close to what I like for everyday use (120 is a bit not enough for my taste) and yet less than 250nits of the previous (displaycal) calibration.
I'm using these settings now:

Brightness 42
Contrast 50
Color Mode User: R=48, G=48, B=50
Gamma 2.2

All different but they resulted like that (and I somehow enjoy them even more, less warm) 

I'm also enclosing the new icc profile this time as well


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Thanks for sharing your settings. I was a bit shocked when you mentioned 1.9 gamma. Was that what DisplayCal found by default? Have you tried a higher gamma setting on the monitor to hit closer to 2.2? My x34a's on screen 2.5 gamma setting was actually 2.3. And the 2.2 setting was 2.05.

How did you manage to buy from Acer Uk, I can't find that monitor at all at their website.

If possible, could you please calibrate again using DisplayCal, using DisplayCals 2.2/6500k default setting, and post your pre and post calibration report screenshots (the page with all the color delta values etc) so we can see how accurate the panel is out of the box and what was achieved after calibration or upload the html file. I don't trust most monitor review websites as they have cherry picked panels. Thanks ever so much.


----------



## arrow0309

fluidzoverclock said:


> Thanks for sharing your settings. I was a bit shocked when you mentioned 1.9 gamma. Was that what DisplayCal found by default? Have you tried a higher gamma setting on the monitor to hit closer to 2.2? My x34a's on screen 2.5 gamma setting was actually 2.3. And the 2.2 setting was 2.05.
> 
> How did you manage to buy from Acer Uk, I can't find that monitor at all at their website.
> 
> If possible, could you please calibrate again using DisplayCal, using DisplayCals 2.2/6500k default setting, and post your pre and post calibration report screenshots (the page with all the color delta values etc) so we can see how accurate the panel is out of the box and what was achieved after calibration or upload the html file. I don't trust most monitor review websites as they have cherry picked panels. Thanks ever so much.


I'll try to explain once again. 
So, I've done two calibrations and all the settings are on my last 2 posts. 

The first one was done with the displaycal, sRGB mode, in the evening, with little ambient light (the same I'm using every evening) and following this German guide:

https://youtu.be/j_ASENKwHlY

I've also posted some extra info and a couple of pics here, for my Italian users (I'm also Italian) on hwupgrade:

https://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?p=45363775&postcount=4025

I don't know why the displaycal indicated me to adjust the brightness and rgb in order to get 225 cd/m2 but I can assure you I've done all according to the German YouTube guide. 
The final brightness setting was 72 that time and gamma 1.9, values similar (a bit less brightness) to those of the Techspot review. 
Cause when you decrease the 3 rgb values from your monitor you also lower your brightness so you have to increase it back. 
Why 1.9 gamma? 
Because otherwise, at 2.2 would have required even more brightness from the monitor to stay on the center bar arrows (for the 225nits) and as I remembered the guys from Techspot said the 1.9 was actually a better value for this X34P so I took advantage to set that value myself as well and maintain a brighter image with less brightness. 
All the rest of the calibration was also done "by the guide" and with over 1500 patches it took more than half an hour to finish. 

The second calibration. 
It was simplier, easier and much quicker, done with the i1Profiler and even if looked less professional than displaycal's I took it for a good one as well. 
Had to manually set the cd/m2 value on i1Profiler and it was a 120 nits default that I changed to 160 cause I do like a little brighter screens. 
The gamma instead was left to its 2.2 default this time (even with a slightly darker result), only lowered 2 steps the red and green and the software part was really fast. 
I only got a small size (few kb) icc profile with the second calibration, not enough for the profile settings to be recognised and installed under displaycal so I just uninstalled all the Xrite and DisplayCal software, I'm using the Windows Colour Management right now for the profiles like I was always doing. 
Also saved the both monitor's settings to its quick load G2 Racing and G3 Sports but I've honestly kept the second calibration on with it's fixed 42 brightness and it looks OK. 

Btw:
Don't ask me to do a new calibration anymore cause I simply don't own the device any longer 
If I'll gonna need it again I'll probably buy a cheaper one (and keep it).


----------



## BoneCancer

arrow0309 said:


> After about a year from my ex X34A and after (in roughly a month) I've already tested first the Z35P and then a ROG PG348Q (all new, the ROG is returning to amazon next week) I've finally made it getting myself a brilliant new Predator Z34P (from AcerStore.uk).
> Nice panel with only little bleeding and (sometimes) a bit of glow on black screens in dark ambient:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oero0cgyaLg&feature=youtu.be
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ4Ab6OoRWI&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Much better than this one here:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/7uj05a/would_x34p_work_with_gtx_980ti/
> 
> Finally happy but I still have to calibrate it properly.
> Some pics:



Sorry for off tropic but what game is that ?


----------



## fakiresky

Great work. Are you happy with the colors now? Do you feel they are on par with the X34 colors? Do you agree with the techspot review about the colors? 



arrow0309 said:


> I'll try to explain once again.
> So, I've done two calibrations and all the settings are on my last 2 posts.
> 
> The first one was done with the displaycal, sRGB mode, in the evening, with little ambient light (the same I'm using every evening) and following this German guide:
> 
> https://youtu.be/j_ASENKwHlY
> 
> I've also posted some extra info and a couple of pics here, for my Italian users (I'm also Italian) on hwupgrade:
> 
> https://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?p=45363775&postcount=4025
> 
> I don't know why the displaycal indicated me to adjust the brightness and rgb in order to get 225 cd/m2 but I can assure you I've done all according to the German YouTube guide.
> The final brightness setting was 72 that time and gamma 1.9, values similar (a bit less brightness) to those of the Techspot review.
> Cause when you decrease the 3 rgb values from your monitor you also lower your brightness so you have to increase it back.
> Why 1.9 gamma?
> Because otherwise, at 2.2 would have required even more brightness from the monitor to stay on the center bar arrows (for the 225nits) and as I remembered the guys from Techspot said the 1.9 was actually a better value for this X34P so I took advantage to set that value myself as well and maintain a brighter image with less brightness.
> All the rest of the calibration was also done "by the guide" and with over 1500 patches it took more than half an hour to finish.
> 
> The second calibration.
> It was simplier, easier and much quicker, done with the i1Profiler and even if looked less professional than displaycal's I took it for a good one as well.
> Had to manually set the cd/m2 value on i1Profiler and it was a 120 nits default that I changed to 160 cause I do like a little brighter screens.
> The gamma instead was left to its 2.2 default this time (even with a slightly darker result), only lowered 2 steps the red and green and the software part was really fast.
> I only got a small size (few kb) icc profile with the second calibration, not enough for the profile settings to be recognised and installed under displaycal so I just uninstalled all the Xrite and DisplayCal software, I'm using the Windows Colour Management right now for the profiles like I was always doing.
> Also saved the both monitor's settings to its quick load G2 Racing and G3 Sports but I've honestly kept the second calibration on with it's fixed 42 brightness and it looks OK.
> 
> Btw:
> Don't ask me to do a new calibration anymore cause I simply don't own the device any longer
> If I'll gonna need it again I'll probably buy a cheaper one (and keep it).


----------



## arrow0309

fakiresky said:


> Great work. Are you happy with the colors now? Do you feel they are on par with the X34 colors? Do you agree with the techspot review about the colors?


The colours are fine, real OK.
I've just returned a brand new PG348Q one month ago (for bleeding / glow) and the colours are great on the ROG as well.
But now you'll enjoy the 100hz native and 120 OC plus a better screen curve


----------



## fluidzoverclock

arrow0309 said:


> I'll try to explain once again.
> So, I've done two calibrations and all the settings are on my last 2 posts.
> 
> The first one was done with the displaycal, sRGB mode, in the evening, with little ambient light (the same I'm using every evening) and following this German guide:
> 
> https://youtu.be/j_ASENKwHlY
> 
> I've also posted some extra info and a couple of pics here, for my Italian users (I'm also Italian) on hwupgrade:
> 
> https://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showpost.php?p=45363775&postcount=4025
> 
> I don't know why the displaycal indicated me to adjust the brightness and rgb in order to get 225 cd/m2 but I can assure you I've done all according to the German YouTube guide.
> The final brightness setting was 72 that time and gamma 1.9, values similar (a bit less brightness) to those of the Techspot review.
> Cause when you decrease the 3 rgb values from your monitor you also lower your brightness so you have to increase it back.
> Why 1.9 gamma?
> Because otherwise, at 2.2 would have required even more brightness from the monitor to stay on the center bar arrows (for the 225nits) and as I remembered the guys from Techspot said the 1.9 was actually a better value for this X34P so I took advantage to set that value myself as well and maintain a brighter image with less brightness.
> All the rest of the calibration was also done "by the guide" and with over 1500 patches it took more than half an hour to finish.
> 
> The second calibration.
> It was simplier, easier and much quicker, done with the i1Profiler and even if looked less professional than displaycal's I took it for a good one as well.
> Had to manually set the cd/m2 value on i1Profiler and it was a 120 nits default that I changed to 160 cause I do like a little brighter screens.
> The gamma instead was left to its 2.2 default this time (even with a slightly darker result), only lowered 2 steps the red and green and the software part was really fast.
> I only got a small size (few kb) icc profile with the second calibration, not enough for the profile settings to be recognised and installed under displaycal so I just uninstalled all the Xrite and DisplayCal software, I'm using the Windows Colour Management right now for the profiles like I was always doing.
> Also saved the both monitor's settings to its quick load G2 Racing and G3 Sports but I've honestly kept the second calibration on with it's fixed 42 brightness and it looks OK.
> 
> Btw:
> Don't ask me to do a new calibration anymore cause I simply don't own the device any longer
> If I'll gonna need it again I'll probably buy a cheaper one (and keep it).


Thank you for taking the time to reply.

I was confused at 1.9 gamma. Now I realise that you set 1.9 gamma on the screen itself - as 2.2 setting was probably way off to begin with, and 1.9 was closer to 2.2?. At first, I thought the calibration software was showing a reading of 1.9 - which would of been way too low and washed out.

I always do a uncalibrated report using DisplayCal, which gives a gamma reading, to give me a good starting point. I then change the gamma value on the monitor itself, and do another uncalibrated report. I aim to get as close to 2.2 before starting an actual calibration, to minimize banding.


----------



## wirefox

Just picked the x34 120hz ... upgrade from the 27" 165hz oc predator. I love love love this bad boy. very limited bleed in lower corners... otherwise came with no dead pixels or flicker issues at all. display port opened up to 120hz no problem. I have further review on new egg..

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...011185&cm_re=X34_120HZ-_-24-011-185-_-Product


----------



## arrow0309

wirefox said:


> Just picked the x34 120hz ... upgrade from the 27" 165hz oc predator. I love love love this bad boy. very limited bleed in lower corners... otherwise came with no dead pixels or flicker issues at all. display port opened up to 120hz no problem. I have further review on new egg..
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...011185&cm_re=X34_120HZ-_-24-011-185-_-Product


Nice monitor, I almost love it. 
Do you sometimes notice some large areas of glow on black (or dark) screen, certain (room) low intensity lighting and certain angles? White / yellowish glow?


----------



## fakiresky

I just got my Acer X34P after weeks of looking around. I think it was a very well thought decision given that the AW3418DW was 200$ more. 

Anyway, coming from a 27 inch IPS 4K, I thought I would not mind the difference in pixel density but I do a bit. Also, I feel I cannot get the color profile and OSD settings right. I actually think it is mostly in my head. I fantasized so much about having an ultrawide that I can only be disappointed. 

Some quick good things:

- OSD is spectacularly complete and very easy to use.
- LED lighting is bright enough and offers many options. 
- the monitor is a nice looking piece of hardware
- less taxing on my 1080ti, going from 45ish to 60 or more at ultra makes a big difference 
- the curve is amazing: playing subnautica, my daughter and I felt we were using VR in the ocean 
- only one small corner with BLB, nothing too bad
- blacks are actually quite black 
- stand is sturdy and easy to incline
- well protected in the box
- very slim bezels 

Some bad stuff

- overclocking to 120hz is easy but some games and programs make it flicker like crazy from 110. I guess that is my monitor limit
- like I said I feel the colors are but less vibrant than my ASUS PG27AQ, but I cannot compare since I sold it. It might just be an impression due to the lower pixel density
- small scratch on the stand out of the box
- the foot of the stand takes a lot of space, especially in depth, you need a deep desk
- I thought there was a protective film and tried to peel it but it seems it is just the anti glare film. 

I will post some pics and other thoughts later on. In the meantime, any advice for calibration? I don’t know anyone with a calibrator around me. All in all it seems like I am totally overthinking, just like when I got my galaxy S8 and went crazy since mine took half a second more than my wife’s to open a messenger application... 

I am now using the calibration by arrow 0309. 

any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## fakiresky

Hi, what are your OSD settings? 



wirefox said:


> Just picked the x34 120hz ... upgrade from the 27" 165hz oc predator. I love love love this bad boy. very limited bleed in lower corners... otherwise came with no dead pixels or flicker issues at all. display port opened up to 120hz no problem. I have further review on new egg..
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...011185&cm_re=X34_120HZ-_-24-011-185-_-Product


----------



## fakiresky

Here are lagon test contrast page result after some OSD tweaking. 

Out of 32 bands, here is what I can see on my Acer X34P

Blue 27
Green 28
Light blue 30
Red 27
Pink 28
Yellow 30
White 32

Is it OK? How can I make it better?


----------



## arrow0309

fakiresky said:


> Here are lagon test contrast page result after some OSD tweaking.
> 
> Out of 32 bands, here is what I can see on my Acer X34P
> 
> Blue 27
> Green 28
> Light blue 30
> Red 27
> Pink 28
> Yellow 30
> White 32
> 
> Is it OK? How can I make it better?


What do you mean? 
You should see them all 32










The real test was looking even better than the above capture loaded online on postimage


----------



## fakiresky

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I can see all the lines from 1 to 32 but after 27ish, it is hard to distinguish the line/separation between each scale. Does that make sense?

Bad quality picture but as you can see blue is less clear than the other colors. 




arrow0309 said:


> What do you mean?
> You should see them all 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real test was looking even better than the above capture loaded online on postimage


----------



## arrow0309

fakiresky said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I can see all the lines from 1 to 32 but after 27ish, it is hard to distinguish the line/separation between each scale. Does that make sense?
> 
> Bad quality picture but as you can see blue is less clear than the other colors.


I see, it looks like too much contrast. 
What is the contrast setting you're using?


----------



## fakiresky

50. It does not seem to make a difference if I bring it down.


----------



## arrow0309

fakiresky said:


> 50. It does not seem to make a difference if I bring it down.


No, I thought you were higher. 
Don't lower it anymore. 
And if you can (even hardly) distinguish the colours it's OK. 
What gamma? 
I can bet it's lower than 2.2.


----------



## fakiresky

I followed your advice on the previous threads and out gamma at 1.9.

Actually, the more I play on the monitor the more I like it. I think I was just picking on every single thing that could go wrong. The OSD is really good and saving presets is very helpful to change them depending on the games. Your ICC profile is still usable during games? I read somewhere that full screen mode cancels the profile. 



arrow0309 said:


> No, I thought you were higher.
> Don't lower it anymore.
> And if you can (even hardly) distinguish the colours it's OK.
> What gamma?
> I can bet it's lower than 2.2.


----------



## arrow0309

fakiresky said:


> I followed your advice on the previous threads and out gamma at 1.9.
> 
> Actually, the more I play on the monitor the more I like it. I think I was just picking on every single thing that could go wrong. The OSD is really good and saving presets is very helpful to change them depending on the games. Your ICC profile is still usable during games? I read somewhere that full screen mode cancels the profile.


Hi, use the displaycal utility that'll always load the icc profile, always.
But attention, it will only accept the first icc I've created (with displaycal), right now I'm using it even with my second monitor (osd) settings, gamma 2.2.


----------



## pakal77

Here we are!!!!!






Will start testing in few hours using Arrows color profile, I will take the Xrite i1 Display Pro later this month


----------



## arrow0309

pakal77 said:


> Here we are!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start testing in few hours using Arrows color profile, I will take the Xrite i1 Display Pro later this month


Great mate! 
Come back with plenty of pics / reviews 
And keep the gamma lower, at least at its defaults (forget the crappy VA dark (when you're not able to distinguish ****)


----------



## pakal77

Here are my tests between Omen x35 and Predator X34P, Omen is gona back, Acer is light years better! Omen on the Right Predator on the Left of course...keep in mind tests are made with iphone X so nothing special and Omen is with calibrated icc profile Acer not yet....







Omen X 35 vs Predator X34P video sample background foto change VA AOC vs IPS LG










Back light Bleed Predator x34P vs Omen X35 video sample










Omen X 35 vs Predator X34P video sample GTA5










Omen X 35 vs Predator X34P video sample Everspace Nvidia Stereo


----------



## fakiresky

Pakal, I was following the Omen X35 thread on this forum at the time I was thinking of getting it, and ended up with the Acer X34P too. Glad you could show some camparison pics. These are indeed very useful. Congrats on the no BLB screen! What camera settings did you use to make the BLB video? I'd like to make one too and compare.


----------



## pakal77

fakiresky said:


> Pakal, I was following the Omen X35 thread on this forum at the time I was thinking of getting it, and ended up with the Acer X34P too. Glad you could show some camparison pics. These are indeed very useful. Congrats on the no BLB screen! What camera settings did you use to make the BLB video? I'd like to make one too and compare.




Hey m8, I just shut down every light source and make a video in standard mode with IPhone X, but if you have something more professional it’s useful to make a video and not a foto because the foto absorbs to much light from
The BLB/GLOW and it would result faulty if you can set some things on your cam iso 800 and f1.8 should do the thing 

But if you only have the cam of your phone try it


----------



## David107

I want to know that the X34P you guys got,does it has a yellow tint on the right of the screen? I bought one and there is yellow tint and I returned it. And I found there are many users who bought the X34p suffers from the same problem I got. Maybe a Z35P is more suit for me. But I like the ips panel better. Which model should I buy.


----------



## falloys_111

David107 said:


> I want to know that the X34P you guys got,does it has a yellow tint on the right of the screen? I bought one and there is yellow tint and I returned it. And I found there are many users who bought the X34p suffers from the same problem I got. Maybe a Z35P is more suit for me. But I like the ips panel better. Which model should I buy.


Yes I exchange my first X34p because had excessive IPS glow, had some BLB and uniformity issue. I received the second unit last week, has acceptable IPS glow and minimum to none BLB. However still has the uniformity issue that you are having. The right side looks more warmer (yellowish tint) than the left side and that bothers me alot while searching the web and looking at grey and white backgrounds. I called a tech support person from accer and we went through various solutions but neither helped. I will call again on Monday to see my options. For this high price this is unacceptable. 

Also I think that the unit they send me was a used one since the unit had scratches in the back where the input ports are.

Also do you guys know the best color settings?

Here are some pictures> 

What you guys think? should I exchange it again?


----------



## OGM3X

Predator X34 incoming  should see it by the end of the week


----------



## pakal77

I have light BLB on the left bottom side and no issues with uniformity with white, I’m fully satisfied I see the BLB only in very dark scenes during gaming but it’s better than my Omen X35 VA panel!! 











Here are some test in dark scenes





















It’s really ok, I’ve seen on other screens more BLB than this, I will keep it. 

Any case IPS lottery is still even on X34P


----------



## EarlZ

falloys_111 said:


> Yes I exchange my first X34p because had excessive IPS glow, had some BLB and uniformity issue. I received the second unit last week, has acceptable IPS glow and minimum to none BLB. However still has the uniformity issue that you are having. The right side looks more warmer (yellowish tint) than the left side and that bothers me alot while searching the web and looking at grey and white backgrounds. I called a tech support person from accer and we went through various solutions but neither helped. I will call again on Monday to see my options. For this high price this is unacceptable.
> 
> Also I think that the unit they send me was a used one since the unit had scratches in the back where the input ports are.
> 
> Also do you guys know the best color settings?
> 
> Here are some pictures>
> 
> What you guys think? should I exchange it again?


Was this sorted out? and this sounds like a very common issue on these high priced panels.


----------



## EarlZ

pakal77 said:


> I have light BLB on the left bottom side and no issues with uniformity with white, I’m fully satisfied I see the BLB only in very dark scenes during gaming but it’s better than my Omen X35 VA panel!!


If its not too much to ask can you post pictures that show how uniform your whites are, if you can take it as the same method with falloys_111 that would be awesome!


----------



## piscian18

New owner here. Man it was a nightmare getting this thing going some of it my own fault. I play a ton of CSGO and it was stuttering like crazy, tried other games, same, tried all kinds of things to fix it, FPS limiting V-sync, G-sync, both, lower rez, graphics, cable swaps etc etc, then went back to my old monitor ..same ARAGHGHG. Had to do a fresh w10 install and now everythings ok. It seems like windows always just falls apart at some point and new fresh install is like an oil change.

The monitors has been great since I got it working however I have a problem and some mixed feelings. 

My main issue is that there's a distinct yellow hue on the entire screen. I didn't even notice it until I setup my original monitor ASUS PB278Qs as satellites. Now it's painfully obvious. I set up a shared window between the monitors and spent an hour or so last night trying to get the colors to match but even when near perfect I still have this yellowish tent. Even tried the settings posted a page back. I guess you could make the argument that nothing compares to Asus but hell this is the 3rd most expensive monitor you can buy with these options ie 34+/IPS/1440p/100hz+. I don't see it in game just in my BAU desktop work.

If I had gotten some amazing deal on this I would totally let this go, but this is a premium monitor. I am not sure if the extra 20hz is worth the hassle and price. If it is then I question whether it might be worth the extra $100 to get the only other monitor with these capabilities - the Alienware AW3418DW or the ASUS PG348Q and lose the 20hz. Also the reports I'm getting with Acers RMA experience issues trouble me, if I keep it I may even get a warranty through microcenter.

I'll post pictures when I get home so you can see the yellow hue comparison.


----------



## wsfrazier

Should probably invest into a colorimeter, even a cheap ~$30 one. I have a cheap colormunki and use free displaycal software, and I got both my monitors an almost identical color profile. Out of the box, they were so painfully different too, like your describing. It's worth it, especially with what these monitors cost.


----------



## EarlZ

Going through all of the posts here and about 65 pages on the Asus PG348Q, it seems like all units are affected are affected with scanlines and they vary between units, I have not seen a photo posted that clearly shows NO scanlines even at a non realistic and specific scenario. Also the darker 1-2cm bar at the top of the panel seems to be a common complaint on the Asus thread but it was only mentioned here 2-3 times. A user also mentioned it is visible even while watching anime or with in 60hz usage. Can anyone comment on this said grey bar that is visible when certain conditions are met if they guys have this? A common test to use is the windows 7/10 solid grey back ground.


----------



## Paulone

Hello,
Question to the owners of monitors Predator X34P or Alienware AW3418DW. Has anyone been able to buy a monitor without problems with heterogeneity on a white background? The left side is a cold temperature, the right part is a warm temperature. I have a monitor Alienware AW3418DW. The left side is cold, the right one is warm. I can not get used to it. I think, is it possible to change the monitor to another without this problem or are they all the same? That is, can you get a monitor without this problem? I so assume that this problem is related to the LG matrix. These manufacturers use the LG matrix. Hence the same problems.


----------



## EarlZ

Paulone said:


> Hello,
> Question to the owners of monitors Predator X34P or Alienware AW3418DW. Has anyone been able to buy a monitor without problems with heterogeneity on a white background? The left side is a cold temperature, the right part is a warm temperature. I have a monitor Alienware AW3418DW. The left side is cold, the right one is warm. I can not get used to it. I think, is it possible to change the monitor to another without this problem or are they all the same? That is, can you get a monitor without this problem? I so assume that this problem is related to the LG matrix. These manufacturers use the LG matrix. Hence the same problems.



Seems like its a common issue on the X34P/AW3418DW since they use the same LG panel, I've seen 2 reviews of the X34P on youtube with the same issue along with 1-2 users posting here with their X34P that they had to exchange it, just a few pages up.


----------



## Paulone

Yes, most likely we need to wait for a new version of the matrix from the company LG, and this is not fast. Old matrices will go at least a year. A new revision of these monitors will not solve the problem, as the company's LG fault.

I want to understand, is there anyone who could buy a monitor without this problem?? Do I need to try to change? Everywhere in the reviews talk about this problem, that the color temperature is inhomogeneous, but in games and films it is imperceptible. I agree, but on forum and in Google it is noticeable. I can not get used to it. I'm in agony for the third day. 

I suspect that such a problem is on all monitors. It's just that somebody does not notice it, but somewhere it's weaker.




pakal77 said:


> I have light BLB on the left bottom side and no issues with uniformity with white,


I join the request. You can publish a photo, like the one done by the user *falloys_111*


----------



## EarlZ

Paulone said:


> Yes, most likely we need to wait for a new version of the matrix from the company LG, and this is not fast. Old matrices will go at least a year. A new revision of these monitors will not solve the problem, as the company's LG fault.
> 
> I want to understand, is there anyone who could buy a monitor without this problem?? Do I need to try to change? Everywhere in the reviews talk about this problem, that the color temperature is inhomogeneous, but in games and films it is imperceptible. I agree, but on forum and in Google it is noticeable. I can not get used to it. I'm in agony for the third day.
> 
> I suspect that such a problem is on all monitors. It's just that somebody does not notice it, but somewhere it's weaker.
> 
> 
> 
> I join the request. You can publish a photo, like the one done by the user *falloys_111*



I think this is a very common issue and some users dont really care about this as long as it is not noticeable in gaming and this is where LG/Acer/Dell can get away with this, Ive yet to see a photo that doesnt have a yellowish right side with the right conditions are met.


----------



## Paulone

pakal77 said:


> I have light BLB on the left bottom side and no issues with uniformity with white,


You have the same problems with homogeneity on a white background. Here's your video. The video shows that the right side has a warm color temperature.


----------



## Paulone

EarlZ said:


> I think this is a very common issue and some users dont really care about this as long as it is not noticeable in gaming and this is where LG/Acer/Dell can get away with this, Ive yet to see a photo that doesnt have a yellowish right side with the right conditions are met.


It seems to be a problem for everyone (Predator X34P or Alienware AW3418DW). Someone does not notice it, someone hides it. I still assume that there are copies of monitors that do not have a similar problem. I still hope that such a user to provide photos will report that his copy does not suffer such a problem with heterogeneity on a white background. After that, I'll start my attack on the store, where I bought my monitor. :devil:

p.s. Die LG.


----------



## Paulone

Here is my Alienware AW3418DW. We have it cheaper than the monitor X34P by about ~130 eur. Brightness 25-35. Shooted to Samsung A5 and iPhone 8. Lighter photos from the iPhone 8.


----------



## Paulone

Curious. And whether there was previously such a problem (problem with heterogeneity on a white background) on the monitor X34*A* or X34?


----------



## EarlZ

Paulone said:


> Curious. And whether there was previously such a problem (problem with heterogeneity on a white background) on the monitor X34*A* or X34?


Ive read the entire thread and iirc there was only 1 person that reported he has homogenity issues on whites, so it was pretty rare. Ive only seen two x34's in persom but the last one had its entire lower 1/3 with a yellow tint.


----------



## Paulone

So it's because of the new LG matrix. I'll probably try to change to a new one. I'll go and see how the new model works.


----------



## Paulone

EarlZ said:


> Ive read the entire thread and iirc there was only 1 person that reported he has homogenity issues on whites, so it was pretty rare. Ive only seen two x34's in persom but the last one had its entire lower 1/3 with a yellow tint.


Perhaps because of the fact that the monitors X34/X34A сurved screen another. 3800R vs 1900R.


----------



## Paulone

Hello! 
I exchange AW3418. I watched 6 monitors. Some have left cold, right heat. Others have the opposite. The left side is warm, the right one is cold. Somewhere the difference in temperature is expressed strongly (as with my specimen), and somewhere weaker. I chose two. On one was a broken pixel. I took the second one. If we compare with the old monitor, then on the new monitor the left part became as-less cooler, and the right part became less warm. As a result, both parts of the screen became almost identical. So I got a clean screen with almost the same color temperature, and most importantly the color temperature is the same everywhere! Nothing throws himself in the eye. This is the most important thing for me. The backlight is approximately the same, the two lower corners are shining. In general, I am happy as an elephant. )) Only 2 hours of road and 2 hours of choice. I attach the photo for comparison (old monitor vs new monitor). Shooted Samsung A5. Maybe the photos do not convey the difference, but believe it is there!


----------



## EarlZ

The right side still look very yellow to me


----------



## Paulone

The screen is uniform and the same. This is the best specimen I have chosen from six monitors. I sat behind the old monitor for a week. I know what the yellow side is. Perhaps the pictures do not convey the difference and in general this problem. On a new copy of this difference, I do not observe. This is a screen with an almost perfect color temperature.


----------



## EarlZ

Congrats! Can test with the windows wallpaper and choose solid colors, choose blue or grey and let me know if it does not have a dark/shadowlike bar on top of the screen similar to this


----------



## Paulone

I'm back. Here is a photo. I photographed on the Samsung Galaxy A5 and iPhone 8. And this is a photo of my monitor after manual adjustment. Slightly adjust the monitor in a cold white. I like it more. Maybe later I will do a professional calibration.


----------



## EarlZ

Looks fine aside from the first 4 photos that shows like a fade to black on the top part of the monitor which is not the same as the photos I posted compared to the Asus.


----------



## Paulone

The first 4 photos in Galaxy A5. The rest 3 photos on the iPhone 8.  In reality, I do not see any problem. And I do not quite understand what the conversation is about. I do not see any serious problems on my and your photos.


----------



## EarlZ

If you dont see the issues on my photo then this entire concersation does not matter anymore.


----------



## CptSpig

Still trying to decide between the Alienware DW and this Predator X34P. Anyone have insight that has spent time with both?


----------



## trailer park boy

heh peoples,,just been looking at the 3440x1440p monitors,,im running at 5760x1080p right now,i have a single 1070 Ti,im just wondering how my GPU is going to work at 3440x1440p,i don't mind playing at high settings with no AA,if I have to,im not going to upgrade my GPU till next series"1180" or whatever they come out with..i cant find a lot of benchmarks to compare the 1070Ti at 3440x1440p,,i play games like battlefield 1,,dirt ralley,dirt 4,NFS payback,,also is Gsync all great and awesome like they say it is
thanks,,


----------



## buellersdayoff

trailer park boy said:


> heh peoples,,just been looking at the 3440x1440p monitors,,im running at 5760x1080p right now,i have a single 1070 Ti,im just wondering how my GPU is going to work at 3440x1440p,i don't mind playing at high settings with no AA,if I have to,im not going to upgrade my GPU till next series"1180" or whatever they come out with..i cant find a lot of benchmarks to compare the 1070Ti at 3440x1440p,,i play games like battlefield 1,,dirt ralley,dirt 4,NFS payback,,also is Gsync all great and awesome like they say it is
> thanks,,


It'll be fine if as you said you turn down some settings in games if needed. If you can find some benchmarks with 1070/1080 it will be somewhere in between


----------



## Digitalthug

Pulled the trigger on the x34p, awesome freaking monitor!

However, one major issue...

The reason I chose this over the AW was due to the Acer being 8bit+FCR, yet in NVCP I can only choose 8bit.

I have the LG 34uc88-b and it allows me to choose 10bit, wth is going on!?

I've tried disabling gsync, and also playing with different resolution/hz combinations, but no luck. Is this a gsync limitation? If so, then how can Acer advertise 8bit+FCR if NVCP only shows 8bit!?


----------



## EarlZ

I believe FCR is handled by the panel firmware it self, hows the white uniformity on your panel? No noticeable change if you drag a white window slowly from left to right?


----------



## okk1980

*X34p screen goes black and shows DP as source*

Hi,

I have the x34p for 1 week and are very happy with it so far. Blb only a little but on the bottom left. But only noticeable on full black. No scanlines and not color uniformity issues.
Only think that bothers me is that the screen gets from time to time black and hen directly shows the picture again an mentions DP is the monitor source.
GFX card is an 1080 ti oc asus card. Tried 2 cables with are behaving the same way.
Using 397.55 nvidia drivers.
Anyone knows a solution?

BR,
Oliver


----------



## EarlZ

okk1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the x34p for 1 week and are very happy with it so far. Blb only a little but on the bottom left. But only noticeable on full black. No scanlines and not color uniformity issues.
> Only think that bothers me is that the screen gets from time to time black and hen directly shows the picture again an mentions DP is the monitor source.
> GFX card is an 1080 ti oc asus card. Tried 2 cables with are behaving the same way.
> Using 397.55 nvidia drivers.
> Anyone knows a solution?
> 
> BR,
> Oliver


Great to hear that you dont have said issue, though I have yet to see an X34P that does NOT show any scanlines when the right conditions are met. Are you able to detail how you tested it or post a video ?


----------



## Digitalthug

EarlZ said:


> I believe FCR is handled by the panel firmware it self, hows the white uniformity on your panel? No noticeable change if you drag a white window slowly from left to right?


I've spent hours researching from different forums, and if I'm reading correctly, the monitor still needs to receive a 10bit signal. It then takes those 2 bits and uses FCR to simulate. 

So the NVCP needs to be set to output 10bit. It does indeed show 10bit in the options when i connect my LG freesync monitor.

In regards to the white uniformity, i didn't notice any issues, but Ill do that test later tonight.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Digitalthug said:


> I've spent hours researching from different forums, and if I'm reading correctly, the monitor still needs to receive a 10bit signal. It then takes those 2 bits and uses FCR to simulate.
> 
> So the NVCP needs to be set to output 10bit. It does indeed show 10bit in the options when i connect my LG freesync monitor.
> 
> In regards to the white uniformity, i didn't notice any issues, but Ill do that test later tonight.


Could try going into device manager find the monitor and use the update driver in properties, see if it downloads anything. Also maybe check the acer website if they have anything to download. Pretty sure my original X34 did


----------



## EarlZ

Digitalthug said:


> I've spent hours researching from different forums, and if I'm reading correctly, the monitor still needs to receive a 10bit signal. It then takes those 2 bits and uses FCR to simulate.
> 
> So the NVCP needs to be set to output 10bit. It does indeed show 10bit in the options when i connect my LG freesync monitor.
> 
> In regards to the white uniformity, i didn't notice any issues, but Ill do that test later tonight.



Also include if you can how you tested for scanlines, thanks!


----------



## okk1980

*How I tested for scanlines*

I used the pendulum demo and set to 40-60 Hz and switched between no sync, vsync and gsync. I used while that my iPhone 7 plus video recording and zoomed in a bit to see if there are lines. Manufacturing date is March for my x34p.


----------



## WudLegerity

*1440p with my Xbox One X= black screen. Help*

I see the option for 1440p on my XBOX one X, but the screen goes black and reverts every time to 1080p. Any Ideas?


----------



## OGM3X

Just got my X34P today  all i can say is WOW !!!


----------



## EarlZ

OGM3X said:


> Just got my X34P today  all i can say is WOW !!!


How is the panel lottery, may I ask for details about it ?


----------



## OGM3X

EarlZ said:


> How is the panel lottery, may I ask for details about it ?


No dead pixels very slight blb lower right corner that can only be seen on dark screen but not enough to bother me .


----------



## EarlZ

OGM3X said:


> No dead pixels very slight blb lower right corner that can only be seen on dark screen but not enough to bother me .


Can you post a photo of the panel uniformity, how visible are the scanlines on your unit ?


----------



## Aroyoc

My New X34p - BLB Glow / Lower left feels bad. Please advise as I’m thinking of returning for this. Uniformity seems good and scan lines seem good. All photos taken on IPhone 7 Plus with stock. Just using Dead Pixel Buddy screen test. Like if it was as good as lower right I’d have zero complaints. Other 3 corners have a bit but it’s barely noticeable except on black images. However in games I can perceive the lower left a bit. Closer I sit he worst it is. But then again I’m dead center and the right bottom doesn’t feel like this at all.


----------



## EarlZ

That looks terrible considering how bright the room is and how visible it is!


----------



## Aroyoc

I agree. If the lower left looked like the other 3 corners then I would say woot and consider the bleed "acceptable" but I'd like to think I can do better than this.

Anyone else? Thoughts / ideas?


----------



## buellersdayoff

Could try gently massaging it with a microfibre cloth, from centre of edges to corners and from centre to corners, very gently though.


Aroyoc said:


> I agree. If the lower left looked like the other 3 corners then I would say woot and consider the bleed "acceptable" but I'd like to think I can do better than this.
> 
> Anyone else? Thoughts / ideas?


----------



## OGM3X

...


----------



## EarlZ

I took the jump and got the X34P, there is a very slight discoloration on the right side and I can only really see it if I have 2 side by side windows open to feel that acceptable, this unit though has close to no BLB even at 100% brightness, only a very tiny hint of it on both the lower left and lower right side approximately a size of a micro SD card.


----------



## OGM3X

...


----------



## lexlim86

*acer x34p*

Hi i just want to ask what do you guys think of my acer x34p that i just purchased, screen build date January 2018.

The condition of the room no light at all with 100 percent brightness.is that bleeding or glow? shall i keep it? coz when i play normally i turned on the light, i did not see any of these bleed or glow, only if turned off the light i can see these.


----------



## Lownage

lexlim86 said:


> Hi i just want to ask what do you guys think of my acer x34p that i just purchased, screen build date January 2018.
> 
> The condition of the room no light at all with 100 percent brightness.is that bleeding or glow? shall i keep it? coz when i play normally i turned on the light, i did not see any of these bleed or glow, only if turned off the light i can see these.


Looks pretty good to me. I´d keep it.


----------



## champo87

Hi all,

Just bought an X34P, and interested in thoughts on how this looks? I don't really notice any BLB in Windows, nor in various backlight bleed tests that seem to be on the internet, and colour uniformity looks pretty good. However, when testing the monitor out on Wolfenstein II (a fairly dark game) I can definitely notice a lot of light and discoloration in the bottom left corner. I see a tiny bit on the bottom right corner, but nowhere near as bad and doesn't bother me.

My current intention is to send it back, as the bottom left corner is bothering me, however I'm curious to hear if I'm overreacting and this looks acceptable. Interestingly, if I push myself back about 1.5 metres from the screen I don't notice the bottom left corner, but realistically that is not a feasible distance to be from the screen. 

One photo is full dark room (and probably overexposed but gives an idea of the BLB), other is well lit room.


----------



## EarlZ

The bottom left on the second photo seems unacceptable to me, considering how bright the environment was when that photo was taken


----------



## champo87

I'm really struggling to know whether this is ok or not... Tried BF1 today and definitely still noticed it a bit, but again BF1 is a dark'ish game (at least the map I was playing).


How the photos come up seems very dependent on angle. As noted earlier, the color variance certainly fades as you get further away or move your head suggesting IPS glow, but is there such thing as too much IPS glow?


Am I likely to end up with a worse panel if I swap it? lol


----------



## SovietKGB

Hey Guys, got my x34p and have to admit i am not really happy with it.
Can anyone tell me if i am being overly pedantic or is it really a crap screen: 
100% brightness, dark room


----------



## EarlZ

SovietKGB said:


> Hey Guys, got my x34p and have to admit i am not really happy with it.
> Can anyone tell me if i am being overly pedantic or is it really a crap screen:
> 100% brightness, dark room


Do you actually use 100% brightness on a dark room? If yes than that is a horrible amount of BLB, maybe use a brightness that your actually using and take a photo under manual camera mode and probably use around 400ISO and match the shutter speed to see what you get in IRL.


----------



## SovietKGB

I Shall indeed try that, will post results


----------



## OGM3X

So after going back and fourth between monitors i decided to get the X34P again and boy am i glad i did ! No issues what so ever this time


----------



## EarlZ

OGM3X said:


> So after going back and fourth between monitors i decided to get the X34P again and boy am i glad i did ! No issues what so ever this time


Grats! Theres a very slight yellow tint on the left 1/4 of my panel but I can only see it if I stop and look for it, extremely minimal bleed. I've chosen to keep this as it has a 3year warranty after registration, maybe 1 year after I'll find time to have it exchanged.


----------



## OGM3X

Anyone running Over Drive on Extreme ?


----------



## TheGovernment

You guys with 100% brightness... what are you doing? It should be at like 30% its like having it on demo mode at the store.
Also, when taking pics of your ips glow, it ALWAYS looks worse in a pic. Dropping your brightness to a normal level will reduce the glow substantially.


----------



## OGM3X

Is anyone getting screen flickering on there X34P ?


----------



## TheGovernment

OGM3X said:


> Is anyone getting screen flickering on there X34P ?


If your OC is not stable, it will flicker at 100hz. When they first came out, not all screens would hit 100hz. Some were 95, 98 etc.


----------



## OGM3X

My X34P started flickering at 120hz . If i back it down to 115hz it goes away . I am still within my 30 day return period and will be returning it for a replacement .


----------



## EarlZ

TheGovernment said:


> If your OC is not stable, it will flicker at 100hz. When they first came out, not all screens would hit 100hz. Some were 95, 98 etc.


The X34P is 100Hz native, so its gonna fall under defective instead of an unstable OC.


----------



## EarlZ

OGM3X said:


> My X34P started flickering at 120hz . If i back it down to 115hz it goes away . I am still within my 30 day return period and will be returning it for a replacement .



Can you check the manufacture/build date? its under screen where the Predator logo is located..


----------



## OGM3X

EarlZ said:


> Can you check the manufacture/build date? its under screen where the Predator logo is located..


It was June 2018 . I ended up returning it  honestly ive had nothing but bad luck with the X34P


----------



## Exalanoto

Ive so far returned 3 x34p's One with Cold/warm side issue, and massive ips glow. One with 8 dead pixels, and one with bad uniformity issue troughout the whole panel. i dont understand how they can **** up this bad. i will not try another one.


----------



## OGM3X

Exalanoto said:


> Ive so far returned 3 x34p's One with Cold/warm side issue, and massive ips glow. One with 8 dead pixels, and one with bad uniformity issue troughout the whole panel. i dont understand how they can **** up this bad. i will not try another one.


I gave up on them


----------



## AdamTomo

Thanks for that )


----------



## half_empty_soul

guys could you please help me, my time is running out and i have to make a decision return it or keep it.

Monitor is from March 2018 bought on amazon for £720

brightness 16, ISO 800 on camera, picture taken from around 1m away from the screen.


http://i67.tinypic.com/zkr86d.jpg


----------



## Chargeit

Looks like the 100Hz refresh rate on my og x34 is starting to become unstable. I've owned the monitor for two and a half years. Ran at 100Hz fine but within the last few weeks it started randomly flickering towards the bottom of the screen. I cut the refresh rate back to 90Hz and the problem was resolved. Frustrating that a $1,300 monitor is developing problems after less then 3 years of ownership.


----------



## Grirvan

Just bought this monitor coming from a 27" XB271HU and immediately am battling my windows 10 photos don't fill the screen but have black bars on each side. Also my games like Project Cars 2 and F1 2018 look stretched not 1:1 like on my 27". Is this to be expected or do I have a setting wrong in Windows 10 or NVIDIA? I do have custom scaling turned up in Windows display properties. Please help! I would like to like this monitor and don't know why it would be advertised as a gaming monitor if everything looks stretched. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chargeit

Grirvan said:


> Just bought this monitor coming from a 27" XB271HU and immediately am battling my windows 10 photos don't fill the screen but have black bars on each side. Also my games like Project Cars 2 and F1 2018 look stretched not 1:1 like on my 27". Is this to be expected or do I have a setting wrong in Windows 10 or NVIDIA? I do have custom scaling turned up in Windows display properties. Please help! I would like to like this monitor and don't know why it would be advertised as a gaming monitor if everything looks stretched. Thanks in advance.


Make sure the res in any game you play is set to 3440x1440. If there's an option for aspect ratio set it to 21:9. Outside of that there can be some fish-eyeing in games. I haven't played the games you mentioned though I'd think driving games would have solid 21:9 support. 

As for photos fitting your screen if the photo is 16:9 then it will even have black bars or cut off some of the image.


----------



## Grirvan

Thanks. I actually did discover that you can change the text and app size in Ease of Access Center, but do not go under advanced and enter a custom scale (Windows 10). That s what was causing my games to be stretched.
Regarding screenshots, I have discovered any old game screenshots (16:9 screen) will have black bars on each side, but 21:9 screenshots do fill the screen.
Also noted in games, when changing screen settings to 3440x1440 or 21:9, the menus still had black bars on each side (not filling the screen) on some games making you think it did not work, but when you actually go into action (the actually game racing, shooting, etc.) the screensize is filled correctly. 
Info for newbies like me 
Lastly, are there any recommended recent icc profile files?


----------



## Chargeit

Grirvan said:


> Thanks. I actually did discover that you can change the text and app size in Ease of Access Center, but do not go under advanced and enter a custom scale (Windows 10). That s what was causing my games to be stretched.
> Regarding screenshots, I have discovered any old game screenshots (16:9 screen) will have black bars on each side, but 21:9 screenshots do fill the screen.
> Also noted in games, when changing screen settings to 3440x1440 or 21:9, the menus still had black bars on each side (not filling the screen) on some games making you think it did not work, but when you actually go into action (the actually game racing, shooting, etc.) the screensize is filled correctly.
> Info for newbies like me
> Lastly, are there any recommended recent icc profile files?


Yeah not all games have full 21:9 support for menus or cut scenes. Personally prefer black bars over the image being stretched to fit. 

Here's a good source for icc profiles. I increase the brightness compared to their settings for more "pop" but other then that their icc profile worked out well for my og x34. 

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## sid4975

hello, im having issues with my x34 it will not go into sleep mode. when It tries to sleep after 15 mins it just starts flickering in and out over and over until I move the mouse to make it stop. Anyone know whats wrong and how to fix this? im on windows 10 64 latest update and what not. im not having any issues as far as gaming or my card which is 1080ti and I haven't used the monitor a ton maybe 200 hours tops. its a refurb I hope its not dying on my already 
also is there an updated firmware or bios or whatever for this anywhere? I don't know what im on but its definitely over a year old if not more. im guessing they don't update it anymore though


----------



## nyk20z3

Ive had mine for like 3 years now and no issues besides the typical ips glow on a dark screen.


----------



## wirefox

For owners with a 1080ti. I just picked up a gigabyte waterforce 2080ti slight overclock gets a boost to like 2055-2100 ~55-60c with a 7820x @ 4.8 no HT (I have bad ventilation in my pc) But the card makes the world of difference on this monitor compared to the 1080ti (oced on water). I had a feeling of input lag when fps gaming on the 1080ti but not really much at all now. I think a 144hz version would cure that issue... 

I play games with textures set to highest, low/med AA and much of the other effect on low/med... with the monitor at 120 hrz.. playing mostly pubg, bo4 blackout, overwatch.. all get well over 110/120fps-190-200 fps ranges with the 2080ti.... have not tried bf1 rtx, I have i but haven't fired it up yet. I have run no benchmarks.

I have had no flickering. I've seen many posters saying that it's most likely b/c your gpu isn't strong enough. I've also found if you use "extreme" setting in the osd overclock it taxes the monitor too much and washes images out. I set to normal. 

I would like a higher refresh for fps but otherwise, it's been a year now since I got this, no dead pixels, no flicker same mild bleed but still running strong. 

As for color settings, I feel it's very personal so don't think posting my color settings matters as much... plus I like a little bluer world... I really got this for the curve and wide angles.


----------



## Chargeit

wirefox said:


> For owners with a 1080ti. I just picked up a gigabyte waterforce 2080ti slight overclock gets a boost to like 2055-2100 ~55-60c with a 7820x @ 4.8 no HT (I have bad ventilation in my pc) But the card makes the world of difference on this monitor compared to the 1080ti (oced on water). I had a feeling of input lag when fps gaming on the 1080ti but not really much at all now. I think a 144hz version would cure that issue...
> 
> I play games with textures set to highest, low/med AA and much of the other effect on low/med... with the monitor at 120 hrz.. playing mostly pubg, bo4 blackout, overwatch.. all get well over 110/120fps-190-200 fps ranges with the 2080ti.... have not tried bf1 rtx, I have i but haven't fired it up yet. I have run no benchmarks.
> 
> I have had no flickering. I've seen many posters saying that it's most likely b/c your gpu isn't strong enough. I've also found if you use "extreme" setting in the osd overclock it taxes the monitor too much and washes images out. I set to normal.
> 
> I would like a higher refresh for fps but otherwise, it's been a year now since I got this, no dead pixels, no flicker same mild bleed but still running strong.
> 
> As for color settings, I feel it's very personal so don't think posting my color settings matters as much... plus I like a little bluer world... I really got this for the curve and wide angles.


It would take a lot more then that to get me to pull my credit card out for that overpriced junk. I'll wait until Nvidia gets their heads in the game. I'm not sure that saving up for 5 months to buy a 2080 ti was a great choice. Noticing a lot of people are starting to show up with them now. Guess everyone's been saving 60 or 70 a week for their 2080 ti's.


----------



## Exalanoto

So.. The recent productions are not any better i guess.. I just tried the lottery for the 6th time on a x34p, as it was on sale. 2 dead pixels, and the same glow from the bottom left and top left. Alltough, it had less uniformity issue than the last one i recieved. if it wouldnt have been for the 2 dead pixels that came trough in just 2 days, i would have kept it. Seriously, this company should go sit in a corner and be ashamed of themselves, what a god damn joke they are.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my x34p the other day. No issues with pixels and some slight bleeding I was expecting and really isn't a problem. 120Hz runs fine and I've calibrated the picture to my liking. This will hold me over for a year or so. Perhaps there will finally be a monitor worth upgrading to that doesn't cost $1500+.


----------



## Majentrix

Just got my X34P. 

No noticeable BLB, dead pixels or any blemishes. The OSD is the easiest to use of any monitor I've ever had. 

Overclocks to 120hz no sweat, and G-Sync looks incredible. The only "problem" with it is that it's so wide that it partially obscures my second monitor. Might have to get a vertical VESA mount for it.

Setting every game that was previously 2560x1440 to 3440x1440 and marveling at the difference will never get old.


----------



## OGM3X

Exalanoto said:


> So.. The recent productions are not any better i guess.. I just tried the lottery for the 6th time on a x34p, as it was on sale. 2 dead pixels, and the same glow from the bottom left and top left. Alltough, it had less uniformity issue than the last one i recieved. if it wouldnt have been for the 2 dead pixels that came trough in just 2 days, i would have kept it. Seriously, this company should go sit in a corner and be ashamed of themselves, what a god damn joke they are.


I played the panel lottery 7 times with the X34P before i gave up . Terrible quality control !


----------



## jdj9

Majentrix said:


> Just got my X34P.
> 
> No noticeable BLB, dead pixels or any blemishes. The OSD is the easiest to use of any monitor I've ever had.
> 
> Overclocks to 120hz no sweat, and G-Sync looks incredible. The only "problem" with it is that it's so wide that it partially obscures my second monitor. Might have to get a vertical VESA mount for it.
> 
> Setting every game that was previously 2560x1440 to 3440x1440 and marveling at the difference will never get old.


Could you post a few pictures for us please? You know, black background in dark room. white background, etc, etc...


----------



## Astral85

Has back light bleed in the latest batches of X34 (LG) panels been improved?


----------



## dzb87

I got Acer X342CKP (not exactly Predator but I believe a closely positioned model).
Overally I'm satisfied - no dead pixels, no excesive glow and BLB.

The only issue that bothers me is warmer color on right side of the panel.
What do you think about it?

Worth to try a replacement?


----------



## jdj9

dzb87 said:


> I got Acer X342CKP (not exactly Predator but I believe a closely positioned model).
> Overally I'm satisfied - no dead pixels, no excesive glow and BLB.
> 
> The only issue that bothers me is warmer color on right side of the panel.
> What do you think about it?
> 
> Worth to try a replacement?


The warmer color on the sides is normal on these larger panels.

Since you don't have any pixel, blb/glow issues, i would recommend you keep it.

Its very difficult to get a perfect panel.


----------



## skupples

Is that due to temperature or something


----------



## AllGamer

It's currently on sale https://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1429&item_id=121264

I picked up 3 of them to replace my old 3x ASUS nVidia 3D monitors 

The screens were so large it wouldn't fit within the camera FOV 

I was already backed all the way to the wall.

Beautiful screens, those curves, and my favourite the build in Ambient lights.

This is the 120hz version, it took me a while to figure out how to enable it, as the standard default is 100hz, to enable 120hz clock, you need to go into Game Mode and activate it from there.

Keeping the boxes for the next little while, in case of warranty.


----------



## skupples

I'm having a hard time deciding between 3x lenovo legions, or a dell AW 3440x1440p, + my existing 4Ks.

now get 4x 2080ti n enable surround for epic good times... minus that all being nigh dead tech now


----------



## AllGamer

skupples said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding between 3x lenovo legions, or a dell AW 3440x1440p, + my existing 4Ks.
> 
> now get 4x 2080ti n enable surround for epic good times... minus that all being nigh dead tech now


I tried a few games like Project CARS, Star Trek Online, and Mechwarrior Online.

They all run gloriously, the only problem was that there is so much screen area *10320 x 1440*, you start to see the defects in the game, as in the Development laziness, 
you start to see all the abyss and empty areas of the game. 
Which is really immersion breaking.

As for the Lenovo Legion Y27gq Monitor that is flat, yes is a nice monitor, like the latest ASUS, but they are all flat.
I picked up these new ones because of the curves, 
is too bad there is no video card powerful enough, and games with actual FOV enough to do a 360, otherwise I'll pick up enough monitors to wrap around to make a full circle.... if I only could find a room large enough in my house to fit those in 

The Dell AW3418DW is always a top choice, I was eyeing that one as well, Dell was one of the first manufacture to come out with a 120 Hz curve monitor, and it took a while before ASUS and Acer caught on.


----------



## skupples

Yessir, you even see them all the way down @ 5760x1080p, so I could only imagine how horrid it would be across those. 

the only thing putting me off from curves are these supposed "image issues that cause you to shoot at stuff that isn't there in FPS n stuff" which I haven't really wrapped my head around, n I've only seen the snobbiest of monitor bros ever mention it, but he sure loves to say it whenever humanily possible. I personally find it hard to believe, and also don't spend enough time "competing" to give a damn. a curved 120 will kick this ProArt 40k60's ass in all gaming operations except maybe stupidly extreme color accuracy, which is lost to my colorblind eyes. I by default do not view the world in extreme color accuracy  more like extreme color suggestions and queues.


----------



## criskoe

Well my 3.5 year old OG X34 is starting to act up. Its been absolutely fine for the last 3.5 years. but now is starting to make a very annoying high pitched buzzing noise. The noise is only present when viewing a full screen with alot of white. So it makes web browsing at night time in a quite room torture. Im very sensitive to coil whine and buzzing noises. They drive me crazy!. The only way I can stop the buzzing noise it to default it back to the non OC 60 HZ. Anything higher the buzzing resumes. Even 75hz causes buzzing now. Quite disappointing. This literally happened overnight!. 

I was running the monitor happily at 90hz and was completely satisfied. 

Does the X34P suffer from buzzing/coil whine?? Id be satisfied running it at the stock 100HZ.

If i was to be looking at replacing this older x34 should I be looking at something other then the X34P anyways?


----------



## EarlZ

criskoe said:


> Well my 3.5 year old OG X34 is starting to act up. Its been absolutely fine for the last 3.5 years. but now is starting to make a very annoying high pitched buzzing noise. The noise is only present when viewing a full screen with alot of white. So it makes web browsing at night time in a quite room torture. Im very sensitive to coil whine and buzzing noises. They drive me crazy!. The only way I can stop the buzzing noise it to default it back to the non OC 60 HZ. Anything higher the buzzing resumes. Even 75hz causes buzzing now. Quite disappointing. This literally happened overnight!.
> 
> I was running the monitor happily at 90hz and was completely satisfied.
> 
> Does the X34P suffer from buzzing/coil whine?? Id be satisfied running it at the stock 100HZ.
> 
> If i was to be looking at replacing this older x34 should I be looking at something other then the X34P anyways?


I am also very sensitive to coil whine but I cant hear anything on my monitor. Im sorry to hear that this has happened to your unit. Maybe acer can offer an out of warranty fix ?


----------



## Chargeit

criskoe said:


> Well my 3.5 year old OG X34 is starting to act up. Its been absolutely fine for the last 3.5 years. but now is starting to make a very annoying high pitched buzzing noise. The noise is only present when viewing a full screen with alot of white. So it makes web browsing at night time in a quite room torture. Im very sensitive to coil whine and buzzing noises. They drive me crazy!. The only way I can stop the buzzing noise it to default it back to the non OC 60 HZ. Anything higher the buzzing resumes. Even 75hz causes buzzing now. Quite disappointing. This literally happened overnight!.
> 
> I was running the monitor happily at 90hz and was completely satisfied.
> 
> Does the X34P suffer from buzzing/coil whine?? Id be satisfied running it at the stock 100HZ.
> 
> If i was to be looking at replacing this older x34 should I be looking at something other then the X34P anyways?


I'd try to warranty it.

If that fails then maybe try a local repair shop. Likely something simple like a cap that needs to be replaced. 

Luckily my og x34 doesn't do this however 100Hz became unstable about a year ago and I've been running it at 90Hz. Really disappointing to see a $1,300 monitor suffer from such issues.


----------



## EarlZ

Does the Gsync+ULMB hack work on the X34P ?


----------



## DoomDash

So because of these new AMD cards being a good deal I was thinking about switching, but I assume there is no way to get Gsync working for this monitor since it's old Gsync?


----------



## ziocomposite

Yeah, none that I know of. Best would be to offload locally if you intend to go AMD. Other suggestion is to test performance with said amd gpu then decide from there

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EarlZ

I see that Acer has released a new model ang just naming it X34 its now 180Hz with a different IPS panel, Anyone already have this monitor I am wondering if its worthy upgrade


----------



## criskoe

EarlZ said:


> I see that Acer has released a new model ang just naming it X34 its now 180Hz with a different IPS panel, Anyone already have this monitor I am wondering if its worthy upgrade


I believe there are two new models.

The X34 S 
200HZ model
&
The X34 GS
180HZ model

Mind you those HZ values are overclocked. Not guaranteed. Base is only 100hz for both.

Don’t think they are fully released yet tho. I’ve yet to see a review by any big player yet.


----------



## OCmember

I'm thinking about this Acer Predator XB323U Gxbmiiphzx 32" WQHD 270Hz as an upgrade to my main rig monitor. 27" @ 1080p & 120Hz is getting tiring.

Still waiting for rtings or some other place to do a nice review on it.


----------



## Phibbl

Hey Lads,
I´m still rocking the OG XR341CK and want to overclock it to like 85Hz or 90Hz to get a little more performance out of it for competitive games.

Just increasing the refresh rate in AMD drivers or CRU unfortunately doesn´t cut it because the max refresh rate is somehow linked to freesync?
Does anybody have experience with overclocking that panel?


----------



## Phibbl

Owners of Freesync Monitors can enlarge Hz range with simple hack


One of the negative dependencies for AMDs FreeSync is that you are tied and limited towards the operational range in Hz the monitor is capable off. A new tool, let's call it driver mod allows you to ...




www.guru3d.com





Found this article. Should i give it a try?


----------



## Czarcastic

Phibbl said:


> Owners of Freesync Monitors can enlarge Hz range with simple hack
> 
> 
> One of the negative dependencies for AMDs FreeSync is that you are tied and limited towards the operational range in Hz the monitor is capable off. A new tool, let's call it driver mod allows you to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this article. Should i give it a try?


Just enable overclock through the panel itself. There's a setting called overclock and my max refresh is set at 95. When I set it to 100 I sometimes have issues so I leave it at 95. Here's the tutorial:


----------



## OGM3X

Just picked up the X34P from Costco . Super happy NO IPS GLOW anywhere , no problems what so ever !


----------



## Phibbl

Czarcastic said:


> Just enable overclock through the panel itself. There's a setting called overclock and my max refresh is set at 95. When I set it to 100 I sometimes have issues so I leave it at 95. Here's the tutorial:


Sorry fo the late reply but i unfortunately don't have that option on the freesync model


----------



## Nativo

Hello, frist of all, im new here and need some help

i bought my acer x34 predator in 2018, but 2 months ago he start some random verticial lines (usually purple or green)
test some things, and it's not the DP cable or Energy cable or gpu
problem still even when not connected to the pc by DP cable

it seems to be that the back side where the power, display and usb cables are connected is loose or something similar

when pressing or moving the arm of the angle monitor it seems to increase or decrease sometimes when putting pressure on this part it stops giving problems, but sometimes just leaving the monitor off for a while also solves it

i saw somewhere a person talking about how he opened the monitor and cleaned the connectors from the inside and the "piece" and the gsync unit itself and that after that he solved the problem for once

as it is not under warranty and i really can't afford at the moment to buy a replacement (not to mention the current price of monitors)

I looked for information to try to open the monitor but without success, no video on youtube

does anyone have any information that could help? maybe the problem is not related to this or a detailed explanation on how to open it?

PS: Acer in my country is horrible for support, I do not regret having bought the monitor is very good, but I do not think I would buy another Acer with horrible after sales, even not being in warranty he could not help me identify the problem ?


----------

